# What's the dumbest thing you heard said today?



## Ex-Dragoon (20 May 2008)

Rules:
1) It cannot be a public figure, ideally John Q Public
2) No names no pack drill


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 May 2008)

I will start:

Civvy to her friend:
"Oh look its only the MPs, you don't have to pull over for them because they are not regarded as real cops"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

"are you sure the flag is supposed to be replaced if it is torn and frayed but only on *one * end?"


----------



## TheFITZ (20 May 2008)

Q.Why aren't you at work today?
A.Ah you sent me on course.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (20 May 2008)

"I didn't know you were in the army reserves. That sounds like a great hobby. You get to play soldier, save money on taxes..."
--civie budding in on a conversation with the CSM.

Not today but a couple of days ago I overheard:

Sgt, while trying to loosen up the FNGs on PAT: "Bloggins: how are you making out? How was your run?"
Bloggins: "Great 'Sir'. It was actually very easy. I enjoyed it a lot."


----------



## RHFC_piper (20 May 2008)

(While discussing my experience in Afghanistan with a gr 11 high school class)

"What's a Fire-fight?  Do you guys use flame-throwers?"


(After the presentation, out in the hall, asked by a student in the class.)

"So... are you in the army or something?"

My answer; "Something like that... yeah."

His reply;  "Oh... that makes sense now."

... I was in uniform.


 :


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> Today, my friend and I were discussing my employment options. To prevent me from joining, he says:
> 
> "Don't join, the Army will send you to Iraq!"
> 
> I was speechless.



Obviously then -- you laughed at him then applied?

Nice user name BTW -- I like it.


----------



## CBH99 (22 May 2008)

Me:  "Excuse me....what time does the gym close tonight??"

Front Desk Guy:  "We close at 6pm."

Me:  "But the sign says 9pm??"

Front Desk Guy:  "Oh....yeah.  Ummmmmmmmm, I guess we close at 9pm."


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> The applying comes tmmrw  And I'm glad to see you like the name.



It's original.

What the heck is "tmmrw" --- ??

I already know the answer; we just try to keep away from MSN speak around these parts is all.


----------



## HItorMiss (22 May 2008)

Dummest thing I heard to today.....

"She drills her own holes"


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> Today, my friend and I were discussing my employment options. To prevent me from joining, he says:
> 
> "Don't join, the Army will send you to Iraq!"
> 
> I was speechless.



Don't be speechless.......answer loud and proud "

COOL !!!!!

Now THAT will shut THEM up


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Dummest thing I heard to today.....
> 
> "She drills her own holes"



 ???

Was this in passing reference to some female termite or something??


----------



## cavalryman (22 May 2008)

The dumbest thing I heard today?

Pretty much everything at the executive committee meeting this morning.... civilians can't organize twins to double heads even if both had the running trots


----------



## Mike Baker (22 May 2008)

Well, last night I had a fever from the flu I have, an mom told dad to feel my forehead to see how hot I was. He then said "Ew gross no way," to which I preceded to say "Oh come on, not like I have any germs-."

He was still laughing into his sleep.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 May 2008)

At work today, at Value Village:  'Can I put 27 cents on my debit card?'

Yep, that's what I said, 27 cents.  Paid $57 cash and put the 27 cents on debit.   :


----------



## infamous_p (22 May 2008)

"No, no... that's a real dragon, you idiot"


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (22 May 2008)

"We should take the electric stairs"


----------



## X Royal (22 May 2008)

"The blueprint can't be wrong it was designed by CAD. Everything will fit as laid out." : : :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 May 2008)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> "We should take the electric stairs"



... No, I've never said anything like that.  **shifty eyes**
 A couple weeks ago Redneck Midget and one of his buddies drive to Halifax from rural Hants county. While in the big mall, buddy walks towards a flight of stairs. My response was "Hell with that, I'm taking the auto-walking stairs!"



> Well, last night I had a fever from the flu I have, an mom told dad to feel my forehead to see how hot I was. He then said "Ew gross no way," to which I preceded to say "Oh come on, not like I have any germs-."
> 
> He was still laughing into his sleep.



Don't worry there, Mike. There's a new invention called the thermometer thats all the rage. I hear it will be making it's debut in Newfoundland pretty soon.
P.S.. make sure when you buy one, it says "oral" on the package.

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (23 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Don't worry there, Mike. There's a new invention called the thermometer thats all the rage. I hear it will be making it's debut in Newfoundland pretty soon.
> P.S.. make sure when you buy one, it says "oral" on the package.
> 
> Midget


 : 

Baker


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 May 2008)

Actually, it's not when you buy it that you have to worry about it's labelling... 


It's once you get it home and the family has started to use it.. and people don't realize there is a difference....


----------



## Shiraz (24 May 2008)

Today I was in the office at 7 am.  My boss scheduled a TCC at 5:30 p.m.  He asked me to take notes, I said "I'm gone at 3 and good luck with my attendance"  Thank God we get along really well.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (24 May 2008)

When informing a friend that I'd be attempting to join the army as an officer after my two-year monitoring period is up, and mentioning that the eventual starting rank is second lieutenant, friend said:

"I dunno man, my dad was in the army for 8 years and only made sergeant"

Made me realize, you know, a lot of us civilian-types don't really know that much about the army.


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Don't worry there, Mike. There's a new invention called the thermometer thats all the rage. I hear it will be making it's debut in Newfoundland pretty soon.
> P.S.. make sure when you buy one, it says "oral" on the package.
> 
> Midget



You MUST be from rural Hant's County; everyone knows that to properly diagnose the flu -- it's the thermometer marked "rectal" on the packaging that Mike's mom & dad will need to purchase.

 8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

Although its early, I am going to give the Saturday Award to...I had to add the bolded part, so as not to suggest anyone Sgt/PO2 or above that is alive is a loser.



			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I still think PO2's & above living*-in * is loserville! And since this a forum, I guess I can say that.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52775.315.html


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 May 2008)

My sister takes the Gold today.

Me:  Kennie to you want your egg yolks split?

Sis:  No I want the whole egg...


Ha!  :


----------



## the_girlfirend (24 May 2008)

At the drugstore

a couple choosing toothpaste

woman said to the man: "oh that one is good, I have seen it on TV"

haha, I hope they don't believe everything that is on tv... 
what a beautiful world!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Yesterday, as I was leaving work at 1630 hrs ...

"So Vern, are you going to Griffens?"

 :

Uh, d'uh.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2008)

LOL I'm sure they have a table reserved just for you Vern   >  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 May 2008)

My youngest female offspring (16)

"That's not fair!"      :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> My youngest female offspring (16)
> 
> "That's not fair!"      :rofl:





Seems to be a popular line with the 13 year olds too. 

I'm still trying to come up with the puuurfect response for it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yesterday, as I was leaving work at 1630 hrs ...
> 
> "So Vern, are you going to Griffens?"
> 
> ...



What?  You work til 1630 on Fridays?  That would be considered harassment or cruel and unfair punishment where I am!   ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What?  You work til 1630 on Fridays?  That would be considered harassment or cruel and unfair punishment where I am!   ;D



Nah, not really.

The CSM was out of the office as he's the A/RSM, and the Officers were out attending "PD" (so Blackberries were turned off) ... someone had to answer the damn phones and all the emails streaming in.

Guess what ? -- I had more than one beer!!  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 May 2008)

Kat / Vern, there's always the old standby of 'life isn't fair'


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Seems to be a popular line with the 13 year olds too.
> 
> I'm still trying to come up with the puuurfect response for it.



Try mine:  "It's completely fair, it's just not to your advantage, there's a difference."


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 May 2008)

Life's Not Fair!

"Who ever said it was?"

OR

"Not for any of us trust me."


----------



## Old Sweat (24 May 2008)

How about "Life sucks, then you die."


----------



## NL_engineer (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You MUST be from rural Hant's County; everyone knows that to properly diagnose the flu -- it's the thermometer marked "rectal" on the packaging that Mike's mom & dad will need to purchase.
> 
> 8)



He'd like that to much [jk]   :cheers:

edited to add



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Guess what ? -- I had more than one beer!!  ;D


Was it beer or rye and coke?


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> He'd like that to much [jk]   :cheers:


Ah shadd up you  

Baker


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> He'd like that to much [jk]   :cheers:
> 
> edited to add
> Was it beer or rye and coke?



I had two beers -- then switched to rye & coke.  ;D


----------



## emmiee (25 May 2008)

"You MUST be from rural Hant's County; everyone knows that to properly diagnose the flu -- it's the thermometer marked "rectal" on the packaging that Mike's mom & dad will need to purchase."


Mike, your Mom can always get the "heat activated" strip thermometer. You can tape it to your forehead and they can come by and just read it anytime. 

Emma


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 May 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Mike, your Mom can always get the "heat activated" strip thermometer. You can tape it to your forehead and they can come by and just read it anytime.
> 
> Emma



Are you sure *you're* not the one from Hants County?  
And yes, I really am from rural Hants. And yes, I really am *that* much of a redneck.


Midget


----------



## emmiee (25 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Are you sure *you're* not the one from Hants County?
> And yes, I really am from rural Hants. And yes, I really am *that* much of a redneck.
> 
> 
> Midget



Just about 

emmie


----------



## MamaBear (25 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Seems to be a popular line with the 13 year olds too.
> 
> I'm still trying to come up with the puuurfect response for it.



How about "My darling child.  Fair is a four letter word, and you know full well that that type of language is NOT allowed in this house"!


----------



## Scratch_043 (25 May 2008)

Mama, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## muffin (25 May 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> "No, no... that's a real dragon, you idiot"



Could hardly believe it but I heard between my little sister and my brother in law 
Sis "Where can I find a water dragon"
Brother in Law "Like... a real Dragon?"
Sis (rolling eyes) "Yes ... of course... a REAL one... a REAL dragon... "


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> Could hardly believe it but I heard between my little sister and my brother in law
> Sis "Where can I find a water dragon"
> Brother in Law "Like... a real Dragon?"
> Sis (rolling eyes) "Yes ... of course... a REAL one... a REAL dragon... "



Did you tell her that they live in Australia, or in the occasional zoo?


----------



## muffin (26 May 2008)

I told her it was probably too cold in Ontario to have that sort of thing in her garden in Feb... and took away her "how to Feng Shui" book  ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> I told her it was probably too cold in Ontario to have that sort of thing in her garden in Feb... and took away her "how to Feng Shui" book  ;D



They may call them dragons, but they still look a hell of a lot like lizzards to me. 

Feng Shui ... LOL. She wants one for a Canadian (outside of BC) garden!!?? How old is she??


----------



## Shiraz (26 May 2008)

For my humiliation only.....

"mom will I grow a hair on my lip just like you before I get a beard?"

My son might be dead tomorrow.


----------



## muffin (26 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They may call them dragons, but they still look a hell of a lot like lizzards to me.
> 
> Feng Shui ... LOL. She wants one for a Canadian (outside of BC) garden!!?? How old is she??



27 HAHA


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> For my humiliation only.....
> 
> "mom will I grow a hair on my lip just like you before I get a beard?"
> 
> My son might be dead tomorrow.



Is he 15?? This is normal.  

This one from mine:

_Jordan comes running into the room_ ... "Mom ... MOM!!! Is it normal for guys to have milky stuff oozing from their nipples!!??"

Mom ... "What!! NO!!!"

_Jordan_ ... "Whew - good thing that I don't then" _beating hastey retreat from my range_.

I never know what to expect from him. 

Once at the checkout to the grocery store, I remarked "I wonder if I've got everything (more speaking out loud to myself)"? He pipes up (loudly) with a "Maybe you can buy those boob implants here before we go."


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> 27 HAHA



oh my.


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

I just got a large coffee at the local Tim's drive-thru. I gave the lady a $20 bill and she gave me $8.46 in change. Here's the conversation that followed:

Me: "I'm sorry, but I gave you a 20." (showing her the incorrect change in my hand)

Her: "No, you didn't. You gave me a 10."

Me: "No, it was a 20. I only had 20s on me."

Her: "No, you gave me a 10."

At this point, another Tim's worker intervenes and they look in the till. They are unsure of how many 10s and 20s they are supposed to have, so this doesn't help. 

Her: "You gave me a 10." 

Me: (sigh) "I gave you a 20. I didn't have any 10s on me. I just came from the bank machine. I only had 20s."

She reluctantly hands me a $10 bill. I thank her (with gritted teeth) and leave.

They need to start using IQ testing for Tim's applications, I swear.  :


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

On the bright side, at least it wasn't a deer in the headlights look like when they aren't sure how much change to give you back when the machine doesn't work or they type in the wrong amount.


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> On the bright side, at least it wasn't a deer in the headlights look like when they aren't sure how much change to give you back when the machine doesn't work or they type in the wrong amount.



True enough.   However, I was seriously worried I wouldn't get my money back because this person with the memory of an ant was so sure I had given her a $10 bill and not a $20. That would be one expensive coffee!

I was just telling my fiance yesterday how annoying it is when they just say "drive through" and don't tell you how much it is. At least twice now I've had that followed by an open hand at the window. I can do the math in my head, but why should I have to? They should be telling the customer how much the total is.  :  Today's little exchange topped those ones, though.    Yeesh!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

You know what I hate here in QC?  In line, before they start to even take your order, they ask whether or not it's take out.  I mean it's probably safe to assume that 90% of the people in line are they to go...

Mind you, a cool technique I have seen here in Montreal but nowhere else is as they work in a team of two and there is a huge line up, there is a woman on the sidelines asking you what you want drink BEFORE you get to the cash.  By the time you get there, the drink is ready and all you have to do is pay.  Very efficient.


----------



## Haggis (26 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Once at the checkout to the grocery store, I remarked "I wonder if I've got everything (more speaking out loud to myself)"? He pipes up (loudly) with a "Maybe you can buy those boob implants here before we go."



I see your embaressing kid story and raise you this one:

We live in a rural area and have to go into town to a Korean run grocery store to pick up our packages.  One day while doing so, with my son in tow, Korean lady gives me the gears because I didn't bring the little postal notification card with me.  I tell her the parcel is in my wife's name and she called me to pick it up on the way home. She asks me for ID.  I whip out my I card.  She won't accept it because it doesn't match the photo in the book of acceptable IDs (old... really old book).  Korean guy comes over and they start arguing, in Korean, about my ID.

My son looks up and says "*Daddy, why are they talking like babies?"*

Following a looong, stunned silence, Korean guy gives me the package without another word and we leave the store.


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

A guy named Greg I used to work with at Tim Hortons back when I was 14 was on his last day before quitting.  This woman comes into the store, and I guess she came in every other day and Greg _hated_ her just because of how arrogant and rude she was.  Now she had to be at least 80, so maybe is was just that whole generation block thing but anyways.  So she orders a coffee (the same one she always did, before sitting down to drink it by the window for three hours) and Greg goes to make it.  As he's leaving the woman says "Well aren't you going to do your job and take my money?"  I guess she had taken out a five while Greg turned around to make her coffee.  Greg goes bright red, looks at her and very sweetly and politely says.  *"Ma'am the only other thing you have in your schedule today is to drop dead of old age, so you can be patient." * 

Needless to say I ran to the back room before dropping to the floor in a fit of hysterical laughter.  I mean what he said was totally inappropriate especially in the customer service industry but still, oh the look on this woman's face was amazing.  Needless to say, they let Greg go home early from his last shift.


----------



## the_girlfirend (26 May 2008)

This winter we had a lot of snow in montreal...

I was helping my boyfriend getting the car out of the drive way... 
he gave me the tractions aids and I looked a him for 5 seconds and I asked:

"Do I put them in front of the tire or behind the tire?"  :-\

I deserve a trophy on this one...  ;D


----------



## GAP (26 May 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> This winter we had a lot of snow in montreal...
> 
> I was helping my boyfriend getting the car out of the drive way...
> he gave me the tractions aids and I looked a him for 5 seconds and I asked:
> ...



Hmmmm.....all depends on which direction you want to go......no?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2008)

Question on a D & M course I was on at the Armour School mid-90s, candidate to instructor...

"Brake fluid...is that a liquid?"

And he was serious....


----------



## the_girlfirend (26 May 2008)

Gap,

Even though it is not to my advantage...
Lets just say that we were parked against a wall...  :


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2008)

Some guys doing training in our building passed me in the hall today (so I have to admit, I didn't catch the *whole* conversation) and one of them was telling another:

"You tap on the mag, hit the forward assist and keep firing.  That's the IA."


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> "You tap on the mag, hit the forward assist and keep firing.  That's the IA."



Close

You hit up on the mag, recock the weapon, and keep firing


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Close
> 
> You hit up on the mag, recaulk the weapon, and keep firing



Why, it's not leaking bullets, is it?


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Why, it's not leaking bullets, is it?



Jam can sometimes be _liquidish_ no?? Or is that marmalade?


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Why, it's not leaking bullets, is it?



just me not thinking  ;D, I just had another long boring day (on a course  :) so my brain isn't working yet


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> just me not thinking  ;D, I just had another long boring day (on a course) so my brain isn't working yet



Brain is working OK, Brain stops. Tongue is fully forward.

Is there an IA for that? 








Tequila - I'm thinking tequila will solve it.


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Tequila - I'm thinking tequila will solve it.



Hopefully  ;D


----------



## rifleman (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Close
> 
> You hit up on the mag, recock the weapon, and keep firing



Actually that is a remedy for a stoppage and don't hit the mag. The IA is cant and look. Unless of course its changed with all that gunslinging, quick draw magaw stuff


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

rifleman said:
			
		

> Actually that is a remedy for a stoppage and don't hit the mag. The IA is cant and look. Unless of course its changed with all that gunslinging, quick draw magaw stuff



No it is not from the C7 pam, its the gunfighter IA  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 May 2008)

Tap, rack.. is the simple, layman's term for it.. if I remember what my Franco counterpart taught us...


----------



## danchapps (27 May 2008)

(yesterday) 
Course Director- "Pte Chapeski, do you have an idea of where you are posted?"
Me- "Well PO, seeing how most of the course has guess right, CFB Hawaii?"
Course Director- "No, try again"
Me- "Pet" "Halifax?" "Esquimault???"
Course Director- "Edmonton"
Me- "Oh, joy, (muffled swearing)"


----------



## 1feral1 (27 May 2008)

Quote from MA - "Sarge, you got to fill out your medical waiver and bring it over to us."

I thought that was their job!


----------



## rifleman (27 May 2008)

tap rack...lol


----------



## Yrys (27 May 2008)

Not heard, but read :


Women asked to send panties to Burma embassy



> "I think (underwear) that has already been worn will be most effective to put them to shame."
> ...
> Organizers say they want Canadian women to gather their panties and send them to Burma's embassy in Ottawa to help the Burmese people achieve democracy



Do they really think the "products" will reach their destination ?
Did they took a moment to ask themselves how the women would react if someone somewhere decide to sell it on ebay or elsewhere ?


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

well seeing Yrys made a change I may as well follow along

A sign I seen on my way home from work : House, Green, Plastic $XXXX (this was for green houses); and I thought only the army wrote things like that  :


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> (yesterday)
> Course Director- "Pte Chapeski, do you have an idea of where you are posted?"
> Me- "Well PO, seeing how most of the course has guess right, CFB Hawaii?"
> Course Director- "No, try again"
> ...



Whooo!! Aren't you the lucky one.


----------



## Yrys (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> well seeing Yrys made a change I may as well follow along



Huh, well, let's just say a slight hijack, not really a change    ? 

I don't want  to be the first one to start a split of a thread in Radio chatter, shudder!


It really anger me a bit. I'm in the process to riting an email to the Fédération des femmes du Québec,
so I let a bit of steam out ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 May 2008)

Had a First Nation Fellow applying for a project which requires a formal approval from us and environmental assessment, after leading him by the hand through the process he said: "Man with all the first Nation consultation required there is no way for a "Whitey" could ever build anything!"


----------



## axeman (27 May 2008)

From one Hull Tech to the instructor "i cant see my welding puddle  i think my helmet [arc welding auto polarizing ventilated" isn't working. to which one of the other students asked did you turn it on ?  He said yes the ventilation is working . No i mean the visor tinting . what do you mean turn on the helmet ?"the helmet has a ventilation pack and a visor that you have to turn on after 1/2 hour of a flash or it stays off . you see the boys on American chopper testing their helmets by flashing a cigarette lighter in front of them .  turns out hes been Arc welding over a week 6+ hrs a day without a flash shield operating proper. his reply was "well my eyes do itch a little in the evening." As one of my other friends said if your gonna be dumb you gotta be tough .  My hats off to him ...


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> *"So wait, why don't we go back to the FN FAL? That way, instead of buying our own ammo, we can just steal clips from enemy AK47s!"*
> 
> Courtesy of a Counterstrike playing friend when we were talking about the C7. There's just so much wrong with the above statement.



Oh lord.  :


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Vern ...

"Do you want to go to CFSAL twice on tasking?"

Why ask? The answer is obvious to me -- it's in Ontario!!  >


----------



## Shiraz (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Is he 15?? This is normal.
> 
> This one from mine:
> 
> ...



HAHAHA

Mine is only 10, but I swear to all that is holy, he will end up in logistics with his warped brain.


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> HAHAHA
> 
> Mine is only 10, but I swear to all that is holy, he will end up in logistics with his warped brain.



I've yet to meet a loggie with a warped brain.

Or perhaps we just all think that we're "normal" and it's everyone else who's warped??  ;D


----------



## SprCForr (28 May 2008)

Bought a Slurpee today at 7/11. Paid the exact price ($1.56) with a loonie, a quarter, three dimes and a penny. 

I take the Slurpee and as I'm headed for the door the clerk calls out, "Excuse me sir, you owe me a nickle."

I called out "Count it again" and as I went out the door his bud was saying "Gah, you id.."

I should have stuck around.


----------



## Dolphado (28 May 2008)

okay this one is pretty good, This morning we had our dishwasher leak (its one of the counter top ones that sits on its own little trolley) boyfriend walks into kitchen to get another cup of coffee, and he yells
"Babe! The stoves leaking!"  And of course this is said completely matter of factly as if our stove has leaked before. Its the kind you plug in with nothing that could possibly leak and HE KNOWS THAT!


----------



## Sigger (28 May 2008)

Ahaha!

Is it still under manufacturer warranty!?


----------



## Dolphado (28 May 2008)

The dishwasher or the stove? hehehehhe, actually neither are but I know why the dishwasher leaked. The dial sometimes gets stuck in the fill position and it just keeps filling with water till it over flows. No big deal, I just have to listen to it to make sure its clicking.  I still haven't stopped making fun of the hubby for it though


----------



## ArmyRick (28 May 2008)

"Sergeant, I need to see the PL WO today?"
"Pte Bloggins, he will not be today or for the rest of the week."
"OK, I will come back after PT and see him."


----------



## Dee_Dee (28 May 2008)

PRops goes to my eleven year old for this one...

daughter:  mom can we buy a pool for the backyard?
me:   I point down the street and ask her what all that blue stuff is
daughter:  the lake?

nuff said  :


----------



## Sigger (28 May 2008)

Ive heard that that lake can strip a person of flesh in seconds  

I temporarily work in a call center and I always start out asking for the phone number with area code. 45% of the time I get: 555-5555 r0r0r0
egad!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2008)

"Were going to take down the store, but we can't make any mess.."


Dad telling me that we can't make a mess, when we are taking down the old, rotten shed in the yard : 


Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Dad telling me that we can't make a mess, when we are taking down the old, rotten shed in the yard :



"We used to _dream_ of a shed.  When I was your age we lived in al old shoebox in the middle of the road.  And every night we would have to come home from school, cut gravel for 3 hours then our parents would beat us to death and stomp about on our graves, *if* we were lucky."


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> "We used to _dream_ of a shed.  When I was your age we lived in al old shoebox in the middle of the road.  And every night we would have to come home from school, cut gravel for 3 hours then our parents would beat us to death and stomp about on our graves, *if* we were lucky."


You wouldn't want ours, since it has settled so far in the ground, a corner in there isn't wood, just dirt ;D


Baker


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want ours, since it has settled so far in the ground, a corner in there isn't wood, just dirt ;D



Luxury ....


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 May 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Luxury ....



Touche,


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Luxury ....



:rofl:
Baker


----------



## emmiee (28 May 2008)

[Background info] I made an appointment at my friendly orthopod because on Thursday after a run, I thought I ruptured my Achilles tendon. I had an MRI and radiographs that he wanted prior to seeing him today. Well it turns out I have a complete rupture of said tendon, and am now the proud owner of a fixation boot while I'm waiting for surgery.

This afternoon I returned to work as I had a class to teach and hobbled in with the boot nicely afixed to my leg/foot. 

One of the students said very profoundly, "Hey did you hurt your foot?"  I answered promptly, "no this is the latest style in foot wear."  He then said in surprise, "gee, they must be expensive, you could only afford one."  He's 25 years old, btw.

Emma


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 May 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> One of the students said very profoundly, "Hey did you hurt your foot?"  I answered promptly, "no this is the latest style in foot wear."  He then said in surprise, "gee, they must be expensive, you could only afford one."  He's 25 years old, btw.



Lol, I dunno that sounds pretty _clever_ to me.  Nice reversal,


----------



## Shiraz (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've yet to meet a loggie with a warped brain.
> 
> Or perhaps we just all think that we're "normal" and it's everyone else who's warped??  ;D



Well, let me put it this way, even my special someone is a loggie.  You all think you are "normal". ;D


----------



## Haggis (28 May 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> [Background info] I made an appointment at my friendly orthopod because on Thursday after a run, I thought I ruptured my Achilles tendon. I had an MRI and radiographs that he wanted prior to seeing him today. Well it turns out I have a complete rupture of said tendon, and am now the proud owner of a fixation boot while I'm waiting for surgery.
> 
> This afternoon I returned to work as I had a class to teach and hobbled in with the boot nicely afixed to my leg/foot.
> 
> One of the students said very profoundly, "Hey did you hurt your foot?"  I answered promptly, "no this is the latest style in foot wear."  He then said in surprise, "gee, they must be expensive, you could only afford one."  He's 25 years old, btw.



"Here's your sign."


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> Well, let me put it this way, even my special someone is a loggie.  You all think you are "normal". ;D



*WE* *are* normal.


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 May 2008)

So... I'm at a high school today, sitting in on a presentation the Brigade Recruiter (a good friend and colleague) was giving for a careers class.  He asked me to tag along to answer questions about the infantry, specifically the local regiment (RHFC) as he wants to maintain an equal presence of both units in the area (RHFC and 31 Combat Engineer Regiment, Waterloo det...  He's an engineer).  

I generally have no problem coming out to these gigs, as it gets me out of the office for a while... And I don't mind answering questions about my trade; thats my job.  But every time I go to a school, someone asks about Afghanistan, since it's the buzz topic for the military, and the question everyone has is; have you been there?. 
Both the Brigade Recruiter and I were on TF 3-06... He and I have been friends for a while, and he knows what happened to me and C Coy during the tour... So when he gets asked that question, and I'm there, he replies with "yes.  We've both done a tour... I was there for 7 months, but he came home a little early due to injury."  Which is always followed by more questions... in the end, I end up reciting the chapter from outside the wire, or I summarize, as was the case today, with "I got shot up, I came home." (in my mind I'm thinking; "read the book".)  

Anyway, once people know the details, more questions come up.   Here are some of the classic ones and my response... all of these were asked today.

Q: You were injured? Where?
A: In Afghanistan.
Q: No... where were you hit?
A: (more persistent) In Afghanistan
(this goes on for a while like bad Laural and Hardy shtick)

Q: Were you scared?
The common (and more correct) answer: "anyone who says they're not scared in battle is a fool.  You just have to rely on your training and instincts... deal with the fear later"
The answer I give depending on the attitude of the individual asking: "No... It was fun... Like paint ball with red paint and pain." (lots of sarcasm)
I don't use that answer much... only for the kids who ask the question to be a smart-ass.

Q: "What's it like over there?"
Real A: [insert long description]
Answer for smart-asses: "Well... it's a lot like Canada... only it's hotter. It's dustier.  It has a lot less modern stuff, and a lot more blown up stuff... and there are a lot of people shooting at each other...  So... it's not really like Canada at all."

And of course... the winner of all questions:
Q: "Have you ever killed anyone?"
I get this question a lot... and at first I got mad when people asked this, 'cause it seemed kinda personal to me.  But I've come to understand where this comes from; its usually a fairly valid question, and I try to answer honestly but not directly... usually with; "the role of the infantry is to close with and destroy the enemy... I did my job and I have not regrets about anything I did on tour."
But every once in a while I get the Smart-ass version... which I got today.
Q: "You ever shot someone in the face?" 
A: "What. Today?  It's only 10 am... I do all my face-shooting in the afternoon."

I don't know who was more shocked; the student who asked the question, or his teacher.   (His teacher thought it was a funny and appropriate answer to a stupid question...)

I really love my job some days.


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *WE* *are* normal.



Pfft speak for yourself, I've got issues.   ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 May 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Q: "You ever shot someone in the face?"
> A: "What. Today?  It's only 10 am... I do all my face-shooting in the afternoon."



Ahahahahahaha!!     :rofl:

Night _made_, can pack it up and hit the hay now!


----------



## Yrys (28 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I've got issues.   ;D



Well, that means you're _normal_   !


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Pfft speak for yourself, I've got issues.   ;D



You _do_ have issues.

We _Loggies_ do not. *WE* *are* normal.


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You _do_ have issues.
> 
> We _Loggies_ do not. *WE* *are* normal.


 :crybaby:


----------



## Shiraz (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You _do_ have issues.
> 
> We _Loggies_ do not. *WE* *are* normal.


If I ever plan on any ear nibbling from Mr. I gotta go with AV on this.   >


----------



## NL_engineer (29 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Pfft speak for yourself, I've got issues.   ;D



Seh thinks loggies are normal  :



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You _do_ have issues.
> 
> We _Loggies_ do not. *WE* *are* normal.



No the only normal triad is this one  ;D


Edited to fix link  : the army's site hates me


----------



## Celticgirl (29 May 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> Well, let me put it this way, even my special someone is a loggie.  You all think you are "normal". ;D



Mine is, too, Shiraz. Hmmm...perhaps we need to define "normal".  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

You know what would be just a kicker, if Shiraz turned out to be the Captain from CFRC Toronto who did my interview.  Just based on the very similar screen name vs. last name.    8)

Sorry just had to throw that out there..


----------



## Sigger (29 May 2008)

Isnt Shiraz a wine?


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Isnt Shiraz a wine?



I hope so or else I've been drinking my Captain at dinner.   

His name just is that name minus one missing letter, as a staff member at CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Shiraz (29 May 2008)

Ha, no it wasn't me, although I will be at the college tomorrow and saturday.


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 May 2008)

Dumbest thing today was one of the fellows on my course while eating box lunches in the field.

troop 1: anyone want to trade me their butterscotch pudding? it's my favorite.
troop gets the trade.

troop 2: anybody have the white one, I like that one, but I don't know what kind it is.
silence......
.
.
.
troop 1: You mean vanilla?
Laughter ensues


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 May 2008)

I don't know if this qualifies as the "dumbest" statement, but it sure made me laugh.

I'm in physiotherapy with a new therapist and shes asking about the nature of my injuries;

Physio: "So, how did this all happen... how did you get shrapnel wounds?"

Me: (not wanting to get into a big long conversation about it) "It was a friendly-fire incident involving an aircraft."

Physio: "Okay... I gotta ask... Why do you call it friendly-fire?  'cause it doesn't seem all that friendly."

Me: "Well... Because it involves our friends, in this case the Americans, shooting at us by accident."

Physio: "If you have friends who shoot at you, maybe it's time to make better friends." 

 ???


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 May 2008)

You almost just cost me a monitor... 

I was holding back.. but nearly lost it!!  Thank you for making me smile


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 May 2008)

Out of the mouths of babes, I mean civvies  
 I don't care who ya are that's FUNNY!!!!!!
RHFC_piper   I'll be your friend and I promise NEVER to shoot at you ;D

Last year while my husband was in the sandbox one of my coworkers asked about Christmas and what my plans were.  As it was our first Christmas apart I told her not much because he was overseas in Afghanistan.  She looked at me and very innocently asked "Oh is he over there visiting family?"  I looked at her in disbelief "Not really, he's in the army, he's over there because there's a war!"  She just looked at me like I had a toaster on my head.  "Oh" was all she could say.  I still laugh and shake my head


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Out of the mouths of babes, I mean civvies
> I don't care who ya are that's FUNNY!!!!!!
> RHFC_piper   I'll be your friend and I promise NEVER to shoot at you ;D



At least I know I have one friend who won't shoot at me...


Her comment just reminded me of the kind of stuff my mom would say to me after I got in a fight in grade school: "If those boys are trying to beat you up, they're not your friends."

Really?  You don't say.  I figure I'd just break the jaws of all my good friends... you know, just so they know where we stand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Last year while my husband was in the sandbox one of my coworkers asked about Christmas and what my plans were.  As it was our first Christmas apart I told her not much because he was overseas in Afghanistan.  She looked at me and very innocently asked "Oh is he over there visiting family?"  I looked at her in disbelief "Not really, he's in the army, he's over there because there's a war!"  She just looked at me like I had a toaster on my head.  "Oh" was all she could say.  I still laugh and shake my head




Heh... Every once in a while, I'm asked to go to a school and speak about Afghanistan.  Most kids and teachers have a fairly firm grasp on world events... at least knowledge of where bad things are happening, less the details..

I actually had a teacher (not the host class teacher, but another teacher from the school), ask me why I was in Afghanistan, but not in the way I was expecting... She had come in late to the presentation, during the question period and missed the explanation.  All she heard was questions about my experience there, and with kids being kids, they asked more about my injuries than anything.  She seemed a little confused... and this is what she said after the bell rang, the kids started leaving and it was just her, the host class teacher, the principal and Vice Principal (who sat in for the whole thing).

"That must have made your vacation just horrible...  I mean, I've lost luggage on a trip, but I couldn't imagine getting shot."

Keep in mind, I was in uniform.  

I swear, I could hear the record needle scratch across the record as the music came to a abrupt stop (metaphorically speaking)... and you could hear the crickets as the rest of us just looked at her blankly.

The host teacher tried to sort it out; "You know the Canadian military is fighting over there, right?"

The confused teacher looked at us probably the same way your coworker looked at you;  "Fighting what?  Who are they fighting?"

This is one of those days where I had to bite my tongue and walk away...  The rest of them stuck around to discuss the obvious... I made my way home for a stiff drink.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 May 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> She seemed a little confused... and this is what she said after the bell rang, the kids started leaving and it was just her, the host class teacher, the principal and Vice Principal (who sat in for the whole thing).
> 
> "That must have made your vacation just horrible...  I mean, I've lost luggage on a trip, but I couldn't imagine getting shot."



Obviously a passport holder from the State of Oblivion.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 May 2008)

Maybe, while she was visiting the State of Oblivion she WAS getting shot at,  but, but never notices cuz she was too busy looking for her luggage >


Next time you go to physio you need to wear this t-shirt and she what she has too say ;D


----------



## Haggis (30 May 2008)

OK, I giotta tell this story again:


I posted this story in a thread on Veterans three years ago.  It seems appropriate here:

After my last tour, my wife introduced me to a group of ladies.  As the conversation progressed to their hubby's jobs, she told them what I do and proudly said "My husband is a vet."  One lady replied "Oh, your husband is a vet!  He should meet mine.  He's a breeder."

I can tell you from first hand experience that snorting white wine our your nose does burn.


----------



## Rodahn (30 May 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> OK, I giotta tell this story again:
> 
> 
> I posted this story in a thread on Veterans three years ago.  It seems appropriate here:
> ...



You should send that in to Readers Digest for the humour in uniform sections, you'd probably get paid for it.


----------



## the_girlfirend (30 May 2008)

I have been doing a lot of overtime lately at work.

and today around 4h57pm, I stood up, I took my stuff and I said: "bye everyone have a good week-end"

and my "always-right-control-freak" collegue said: "it is not five o'clock yet"  :tsktsk:

(I just left,  :)


----------



## Shiraz (1 Jun 2008)

Well I can say this is the dumbest thing I ever said and it was this morning.

"Did I really drink that much last night?"  Followed immediately by "Never again"


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

"Do you want a coffee?"


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Jun 2008)

"Do you have that sweeper thing you use for floors?"
"you mean a broom?"
"Oh yeah... a broom... so do you have one?"

 :rofl:


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (1 Jun 2008)

Okay,  I've tried to not post these ... but it seems I failed.

I live dt Toronto so I think I can win any "heard dumb thing said" contest, or at least stay in the contest until convention time.  

On the Subway during rush hour, I'm listening to my mp3 player when I noticed everyone suddenly looked in one direction.  Curious I looked and took the headphones off and heard "We're all going to die, oh my god we're all going to die" he was screaming like we were about to hit something.  He continued "Everyone is going to die, and unless you believe in Jesus you'll stay dead".    

Later that day I saw him on Shuter street behind moss park.  With a southern accent he was preaching to people, I heard "God is truth,  truth is love there fore if you don't believe in god you believe in falseness and are removed from love."  He addressing a group of elderly Chinese women, who I'm more than certain spoke no English.

I'm not commenting on his content, but rather his choice of delivery. :warstory:

As for pan handlers I've heard some interesting quips

Panhandler:  "Do you have any spare change"
Response: "Oh course,   you know what else I have?" (reaching for wallet)
Panhandler: "What?" (excited to get something)
Respondent: "a job"  (walk away)

Or

Panhandler:  "spare change"
Response: "Thanks, I'd love some"
Panhandler:  "No you give me some spare change"
Response: "Oh bait and switch, I get it, I'm on to you buddy"

Panhandler:  "spare change, I'm really hungry"
Response: "How do I know you wont buy drugs with the money insted"
Panhandler:  "I've already bought enough drugs for a few days"

I've heard to many of those to post them all here.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Jun 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> As for pan handlers I've heard some interesting quips
> 
> Panhandler:  "Do you have any spare change"
> Response: "Oh course,   you know what else I have?" (reaching for wallet)
> ...



Theres a nice bit about that in the movie "Falling Down" with Michael Douglas  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2008)

Someone in Petawawa complaining about "military wives" wearing their PJ bottoms to the Canex.  Get a life!!!!

PSP Petawawa Forums


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Someone in Petawawa complaining about "military wives" wearing their PJ bottoms to the Canex.  Get a life!!!!
> 
> PSP Petawawa Forums



Agreed, grow up people.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Jun 2008)

Are you saying "grow up" to the people that think they are teeny boppers and that wear the PJs or are you talking to the people complaining about it?


----------



## ex-Sup (5 Jun 2008)

This was from the other day, but I guess it's close enough.

Teacher (me): Where were you yesterday?
Student: I was at home 'cause I had heat stroke.
Teacher: Wow, how'd that happen?
Student: I was sunbathing and I fell asleep. My boyfriend was supposed to call me and wake me up, but he texted me instead and that doesn't wake me up. So really, it's his fault that I missed because it's his fault I got sunstroke.
Teacher: WTF ??? (I didn't really say that, but I wanted to)

This is a Grade 12 student, soon to graduate. Enjoy them! (hey, I know it's our job to mold them, but you can't do much with a rock!)


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Are you saying "grow up" to the people that think they are teeny boppers and that wear the PJs or are you talking to the people complaining about it?


Because it is ridiculously easy to put on some slacks after one wakes up...


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Are you saying "grow up" to the people that think they are teeny boppers and that wear the PJs or are you talking to the people complaining about it?



The people complaining about it.  With all the important things to worry about it life, that guy on the thread just takes it too far.  You can express your personal distaste for that style.  But essentially putting them down as people because of their pants, its a little silly.  IMHO of course.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Jun 2008)

Sigger, not for everyone it seems.. I know my wife will take the time to look good before she leaves the house.  I whine about it but in the long run, she looks good when we go out even if it is just to the Canex.  She takes pride in herself.  And she cooks, and she cleans, and she works all day.. yet still has the time to put in the effort.  To each their own I guess...

I, on the other hand, have no issue walking through the Oromocto mall in mukluks...


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

OR Crocs


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Jun 2008)

My Crocs were left in Cyprus...  I'll miss them


----------



## rifleman (5 Jun 2008)

What has long been known as Canada's "second national anthem," CBC's Hockey Night in Canada theme song, will no longer be used.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jun 2008)

I listemed to CBC this morning so I can be assured that it will be the dumbest thing I hear all day.


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul (11 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> You know what I hate here in QC?  In line, before they start to even take your order, they ask whether or not it's take out.  I mean it's probably safe to assume that 90% of the people in line are they to go...
> 
> Mind you, a cool technique I have seen here in Montreal but nowhere else is as they work in a team of two and there is a huge line up, there is a woman on the sidelines asking you what you want drink BEFORE you get to the cash.  By the time you get there, the drink is ready and all you have to do is pay.  Very efficient.



They do that here in Moncton NB area just south of CFB Gagetown ... arguably more Tim Horton's per capita here than almost anywhere else in Canada.  And yes since we're in Canada that's practically bragging rights  8)

My favorite experience at the Tims' here was getting to the counter to order several for friends, and asking for two of them to be decaff.  Personally I never touch that stuff.  The girl blinked and completely deadpanned, "I'm sorry sir, if you persist in using that foul language here we'll have to ask you to leave" when three or four co workers behind her physically recoiled from me as if I just told them I had flesh eating disease or something.   :skull:   Delivery was everything.... I lost it right there on the spot.


----------



## Sheerin (11 Jun 2008)

This happened last Friday.

While on the way to visit the girlfriend's parents, we decided to stop a small restaurant about 30 minutes from their farm.  We had received a gift certificate from this place a little while ago and decided that we might as well use. 

After enjoying a fairly decent meal the cheque for $36 and some change arrives and I went to the front to pay, with the $20 certificate in hand.  One of the waitresses rung it up on the cash register, I handed over the certificate to her, she immediately got a perplexed look on her face, she then turned around and pulled out a calculator.  She punched in the amounts and still had a perplexed look on her face.  She tried it a couple more times and eventually came up with the correct answer.  She turned to me with a half smile and apologised "the calculator kept on giving me a number with a minus sign in front of it," I did my best to smile and give an understanding nod.  

she was pretty young.  Though I'm not sure what's worse.  The fact that she needed a calculator for subtract 20 from 36 or that she didn't know about negative numbers and how to properly us a calculator.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jun 2008)

"about 30 minutes from their farm"

That's yer answer right there y'all.....


----------



## Sheerin (11 Jun 2008)

lol.  Well here in Toronto I've seen many people who have problems with basic arithmetic.  So it's not just a rural thing.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2008)

I was at a mall once (no tax day right after Christmas) when the cash registers weren't working.  I had purchased a CD and the total was $17.99.  I gave the girl a $20 and she turned to the lady behind her and said "I need a calculator."  The lady replied, "You're kidding, right?"


----------



## Sheerin (11 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I was at a mall once (no tax day right after Christmas) when the cash registers weren't working.  I had purchased a CD and the total was $17.99.  I gave the girl a $20 and she turned to the lady behind her and said "I need a calculator."  The lady replied, "You're kidding, right?"



People get so used to having machines do basic math for them that they forget the basics. 
I'm sure that majority of people still have the knowledge in there, it just might take them a few moments for them to blow off the cobwebs.  

Then of course there people who really just don't have a clue and work in the service industry for a reason.

Last October I was getting a coffee and a bagel from Tim Horton's, I believe it came to 3.30 or something.  Anyway I handed over a 20 and after a moment I found 35 cents in my pocket, so I handed that over too.  Unfortunately the young girl had already punched in 20 bucks, and didn't quite know what to do.  She did a simple calculation in her head and handed me $16.85.  I politely reminded her that I gave her $20.35.  She replied with "That's why I gave you 16.85".  I figured the extra 20 cents wasn't worth it.


----------



## RCR Grunt (11 Jun 2008)

From the Senate committee recommendations:



> 15.                        The Committee recommends that the Government of Canada allow Canadian Forces soldiers and Canadian Government Officials operating in Kandahar to talk with members of the Taliban movement if communication encourages disarmament and/or ensures the security of development projects within the province. (see p. 97)


----------



## blacktriangle (11 Jun 2008)

I actually left a Tim Horton's once with more change then I started with. Sometimes it works out...  ;D


----------



## fbr2o75 (11 Jun 2008)

work in the service industry for a reason

Just exactly what is this supposed to mean? I happen to work in the service indusry and have so for twenty years.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> work in the service industry for a reason
> 
> Just exactly what is this supposed to mean? I happen to work in the service indusry and have so for twenty years.



Just to add the context to the _*actual*_ statement back:



> Then of course there people who really just don't have a clue and work in the service industry for a reason



He didn't say all ... he said some IAW with the context of the actual statement ... and let's face it ... there are SOME in the service industry who work there for a reason (sure he means by not being the swiftest bunnies in the woods) ... and that can be said about lots of vocations - it's not necessarily limited to the service industry.


----------



## fbr2o75 (11 Jun 2008)

So change the words service industry, to military, and tell me you wouldn't take offence to the statement.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> So change the words service industry, to military, and tell me you wouldn't take offence to the statement.



Nope. There are IDIOTS in the military.

I don't take offense when someone says "boy, some burger flippers are idiots." Because it's true.

I don't take offense when someone says "boy, some Warrant Officers (that's ME BTW) are idiots." Because it's true.


----------



## fbr2o75 (11 Jun 2008)

Maybe I'm overly sensitive today.


----------



## Sheerin (11 Jun 2008)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm overly sensitive today.



No worries.


----------



## Sigger (11 Jun 2008)

ooh, Vern... your good.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (12 Jun 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> People get so used to having machines do basic math for them that they forget the basics.
> I'm sure that majority of people still have the knowledge in there, it just might take them a few moments for them to blow off the cobwebs.
> 
> Then of course there people who really just don't have a clue and work in the service industry for a reason.
> ...



20.00 - 3.30 = 16.70

16.70 +0.35 = 17.05

17.05 - 16.85 = 0.20

OR

20.35 - 3.30 = 17.05

17.05 -16.85 = 0.20

---------------


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jun 2008)

I wasn't going to nitpick cause it says "I believe it came to 3.30 or something"....but I was trying to figure that one out myself...


----------



## Sheerin (12 Jun 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> 20.00 - 3.30 = 16.70
> 
> 16.70 +0.35 = 17.05
> 
> ...



You are right.  Call it a typo?  Or a brain fart?  
Thanks for pointing it out.  Although the irony was somewhat entertaining. 
Honestly I can't remember the exact amount that was involved.  I'm assuming it was around 3.30.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (13 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to nitpick cause it says "I believe it came to 3.30 or something"....but I was trying to figure that one out myself...



I just came from a Corporate Tax midterm.  I couldn't stop myself.  :warstory: Sorry to nitpick.

I have a new "stupidest thing heard"
At school a group of us were discussing politics, a classmate (who is black) said "I think that people in Africa need to shake off foreign influence and take controll of their contries from foreign investments, as it stands many of them are serfs in their own country because the means of production are owned by outsiders.  They need to find a way to shake off and take controll of their own country's industry and agriculture,  they can do that by returning to their true faith Catholicism".   

I didn't know how to even start.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Jun 2008)

latest and greatest stupid thing I heard...
Troop "Sergeant, can I go on annual leave tommorrow?"
Me "Pte XXX, no, thats not enough time to action a leave pass."
Troop "How about I go AWOL and you guys can throw me in jail for a couple of days when I get back?"
Me losing my freaking marbles as infantry sergeants do when they hear something right the f*ck out of 'er.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jun 2008)

ArmyRick.. I love that one!!  I am sure you went out of your way to push the pass up the chain of command and take care of your soldier, even if it had to be done by hand...


----------



## Poppa (13 Jun 2008)

"You are now ruck sack qualified, congrats."


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Jun 2008)

I work at  a Value Village part time here in Toronto.  
On Tuesday a guy, who was a little scary looking, well, maybe alot, ya know the 'white trailer trash' kind, came through my cash looking for pants to match his blazer because...get this, he was changing the battery of his car in his 'good' suit and got battery acid on the pants and ruined them.  I just shook my head.  :
It gets better.....
Yesterday the same scary guy was back buying a really awful wedding dress and he had to check it out very carefully because "I need it this weekend and won't be able to return it"  I just said nothing...I was just thinking "OH MY GOD!!!!"   If he's getting married, I just kinda shuddered at the thought of those wedding pictures.  Yikes


----------



## Rodahn (13 Jun 2008)

Well somebody did say "Good Morning" today.......


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jun 2008)

As relayed to me the other day by the CO:

CO to young 2Lt on contact trg "So 2Lt XXXXX, what section are you working in?"
Young 2Lt "I work in ______. What section do you work in Sir?"


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Jun 2008)

Do geese like red wine?   ???  WTF???  Out of the mouth of my 12 yr old daughter, anyone know the answer?


----------



## Rodahn (14 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Do geese like red wine?   ???  WTF???  Out of the mouth of my 12 yr old daughter, anyone know the answer?



Only one way to find out.......


----------



## MedTechStudent (14 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Do geese like red wine?   ???  WTF???  Out of the mouth of my 12 yr old daughter, anyone know the answer?



Yes.  Geese taste good with *like* red wine.


----------



## Burrows (15 Jun 2008)

The Tim Hortons by my work is the reason I've converted to Starbucksism.

Me:  Hi, Can I get an XL Double Double please?
Them:  Yes, of course.  1.49 Drive through please.
(Note that at this time the order screen says "Muffin")
Them:  1.49 Please.  Im sorry, we're out of your muffin.
Me:  I didn't order a muffin. I ordered a double double.
Them: What other kind of muffin would you life?
Me:  I want my double double.  I didn't order a muffin.
Them:  Ok, I make your double double.  Here is a cranberry lemon.
Me: I didn't order a muffin.
Them:  You must be hungry!

I paid and went on my way.  They made me take the muffin.  They also made what I can only assume is a 4 cream one sugar as far as my taste buds are concerned.

This happens 9/10 times.


----------



## armyvern (15 Jun 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> The Tim Hortons by my work is the reason I've converted to Starbucksism.
> 
> Me:  Hi, Can I get an XL Double Double please?
> Them:  Yes, of course.  1.49 Drive through please.
> ...



Free muffins!! What are you bitching about!!??  >

(Isn't there a recent precendent to fire someone's butt for giving out "free" stuff at Timmies??)  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Jun 2008)

You know what, working Part Time at Tim Hortons, I can say that EVERYONE gives out free stuff.

Myself, I gave out at *least* $100.00 worth of free stuff over the course of my time there.  Including all the free food that we get ourselves, they lose a *lot* and still turn out big bucks in profit.

I want a muffin now  :-[


----------



## Burrows (15 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Free muffins!! What are you bitching about!!??  >
> 
> (Isn't there a recent precendent to fire someone's butt for giving out "free" stuff at Timmies??)  ;D


 I was late for work.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jun 2008)

Yet still had time to run thru Timmies?? That's a true soldier if I've ever seen one!!!


----------



## Sheerin (16 Jun 2008)

Speaking of tim hortons, I've noticed that many of the employees get a little confused when you take your coffee anyway other than double double or *shudder* triple triple*/shudder*

I generally take my coffee black, but for some reason I just don't enjoy the taste of black Tim Horton's coffee, so I usually get it with one milk... anyway, on several occasions now i've found that instead of getting one milk, the employees have given me 4 shots of milk, which makes the coffee a latte.  
I still haven't figured out that one, if it's me slurring or what.

On another note I was in a Tim Hortons a few days ago and I saw a guy order 3 mediums with 5 cream and 5 sugars in each.  I thought double double was bad, but 5 creams & sugar?  wow.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jun 2008)

Try just asking for a large tea, 2 sugar, 2 milk.  You'll notice that "large tea" can sound awfully close to "large coffee" when going through a Timmies drive thru.  On numerous occasions I have been ambushed by a sip of coffee halfway down the highway to Fredericton!!

Luckily once I get to town an explain that once again they gave me the wrong thing, the local Timmies will correct the mistake at no charge..


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yet still had time to run thru Timmies?? That's a true soldier if I've ever seen one!!!



Well if your going to be late may as well show up with a coffee :

Kyle, you would love the timmies in Oromocto; when you go their in the morning, you have a 50% chance of leavin with a Dubble Dubble (even if you didn't order one) :


----------



## Burrows (19 Jun 2008)

Late because of the error.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jun 2008)

"Is that a whale?!?!"

"No, no thats a boat."

"Oh but I thought-"

"Your wrong!"

: 
Baker


----------



## Celticgirl (19 Jun 2008)

I had quite a few Seinfeldian 'what is wrong with people' moments on my Florida trip recently. 

At the Toronto airport, pre-boarding is called and more than 40 people line up (none of whom look like they need any pre-boarding assistance). One of the attendants asks if everyone understands what pre-boarding is and reminds them that general boarding hasn't started yet. They are all nodding and saying yes, they know what pre-boarding means. About sixty seconds later, one person breaks away from the line and goes over to the attendant. "What is pre-boarding?", she asks him.

We're on our flight to Orlando. Sitting behind me are two women wondering aloud (and loudly) what time zone they are in (TO). They figure it must be different from Quebec but aren't sure by how much...one hour? Two hours? Then the pilot announces the time of the flight and they again begin discussing (loudly) whether or not he had forgotten to include the time difference between Toronto and Orlando. At this point, I contemplated paying the $3 for headphones.

We're in Sea World and next to us are three girls walking and chatting. One of them suddenly says, "As they say in China, 'Konichiwa!'"  I hope it was a joke, but I seriously doubt it.

:


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

I work in a prison. I hear a lot of dumb things daily.

Then I go listen to the inmates..... :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jun 2008)

This could probably go under the Equipment thread as well.

I exchanged all of my old, faded combats recently.  I had the old ones (buttons uncovered) and wanted to get new uniforms before my posting.  Anyway, I got the same sizes that I had before thinking they should be the same, silly me.  As it was, I had to go down a size (in length only) in the shirts as I could have been eight months pregnant in the "new" ones.  One of the Ptes said that if the shirt was longer, it would be bigger in the chest, too.  Which is funny as I always though 36 was 36, no matter how long the shirt is. The pants aren't too bad except they're about two to three inches longer than the old ones.

I know when CADPAT first came out, you could get shorter length pants (64 vs. 67) in only two waist sizes, 30 and 26.   I had already tried on the 6730 and they fit okay (finally had to start wearing a combat belt) so I gave the 6430 a try and there's no way they were a 30 waist.

Here's where the stupid comment comes in.  While I was exchanging more uniforms, I mentioned the change in the shirt sizes and then said that I would stick with the pants I have now as I figured the shorter ones might not fit in the waist.  The young Cpl (newly OT'd to Sup Tech) behind the counter said, "Oh yeah, if they're shorter in the leg, that's going to make the waist smaller."

Huh????  ???  Makes me wonder how they can say something is a 6430 when it isn't.  And are we supposed to know that?


----------



## exgunnertdo (19 Jun 2008)

OK - the time "12:01 AM Thursday" - that's Wednesday night/Thursday morning, right?

In yesterday's paper, it said that there was a showing of "Get Smart" at 12:01 AM Thurs.  Just to be safe, I called the theatre to confirm.  The girl who answered the phone said, "no Get Smart doesn't start till next week."  I tell her, "no, I'm pretty sure it starts this week, and the paper says..."  She tells me the paper is often wrong.  Fine, but then someone in the background starts talking and she tells me, "oh yeah, it does start this week."  So I ask again if there's a showing *"tonight"* at 12:01.  She says yes.

Get to the theatre, buy tickets for the "12:01 AM Thurs" showing.  Now we find out it's not till "tomorrow" which we find out after paying.  They tell us we have to come back tomorrow to get a refund.  Theatre is a bit away from home, (it was the only theatre listing Get Smart, which is why we went there)...I don't want to come back, I want a refund now!  Got two free passes instead, which means I have to go back to use them!  

How hard is it for theatre employees to know when their movies are playing?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jun 2008)

So, yesterday was my 2 kids (12&9) last day of school.  I had to work and didn't get home until 7:30 pm that night.  Oh, and by about, I'd say 8:30pm.....I hear those dreaded words that every parent HATES......."I'm bored"    Are you friggin' kiddding me?  I will go insane if I hear that anymore... man, kids, gotta love them, but they can be a pain in the a$$


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> So, yesterday was my 2 kids (12&9) last day of school.  I had to work and didn't get home until 7:30 pm that night.  Oh, and by about, I'd say 8:30pm.....I hear those dreaded words that every parent HATES......."I'm bored"    Are you friggin' kiddding me?  I will go insane if I hear that anymore... man, kids, gotta love them, but they can be a pain in the a$$



There's always some chore to do. 

"I'm bored"
"The lawn needs cutting"

"I'm bored"
"The attic needs cleaning"

"I'm bored"
"Straighten up the garage"

"I'm bored"
"Stain the deck and fence"

Lots more where those come from


----------



## Sheerin (26 Jun 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There's always some chore to do.
> 
> "I'm bored"
> "The lawn needs cutting"
> ...


My favourite was "The pebbles in the walk way need to be rotated".


----------



## aussiechangover (26 Jun 2008)

ok heres something that made me laugh from a phone call by me to kingston

operator CFB Kingston switch
Me:  Could you transfer me to the pay office please
operator: we don't have a pie office
Me: not pie, pay
operator: sorry we don't have a pie office
Me: ok could you transfer me to pay and records please
operator: one moment please

you have to understand that I guess she doesn't hear many Australian accents... but i'm curious now a pie office would be nice..mmmm


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jun 2008)

:rofl:

Now THAT"S funny!

Maybe....just maybe... there is a pie office and it's top secret and you didn't have the proper password?  Did ya ever think of that?   Pie...mmm ;D


----------



## kratz (26 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Pie...mmm



Shhh...Don't we don't want to give  away the password.  ;D

That's what happens with an easy password.


----------



## Harris (26 Jun 2008)

I needed to make some changes to my cell phone plan.  Called bell and eventually got a live person by saying operator at every automated prompt.  Unfortunately the live person was just as stupid.  The conversation went like:

Me- I called over a week ago to get my phone changed.  Nothing happened, can you do it please?
Him- Sorry Sir, but Tom was that one you made your request to and he isn't here right now.
Me- Can't you do it?
Him - No Sorry, but only Tom can make the change because if I do it, the system might get confused.
Me - The system?  What system?
Him - The computer.
Me - OK.  But what if Tom is on vacation for two weeks?
Him - Then you'll have to wait until he returns.
Me -  What if Tom has been fired?
Him- Ummmmmm.......
Him - I can transfer you to his section and maybe they can do it for you.
Me - OK.
He transfers me and I get a recorded message "Thank you for calling Bell.  Our offices are closed.  Please try again tomorrow.

Sigh....

BTW That was a week ago and I'm still waiting for the change after calling Tue and being told I'd be on the "emergency urgent list" and that someone would call me within 24 hrs.  48 hrs have passed and I'm about to call again...

Gotta love Bell.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jun 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> eventually got a live person by saying operator at every automated prompt.  Unfortunately the live person was just as stupid.



NOOOOOO WAYYYYYY!!!!!!  I always thought that was an urban legend.  Live person....pft....you lie >  How many buttons did you have to punch to get that?  And what are the chances of getting a live, stupid person helping you?   I think you should go buy a lottery ticket, Harris, things are LOOKING GOOD for you ;D


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jun 2008)

Okay, so it is not something I heard, but it is one of the dumbest things that I read today.   Man, I HATE it when that happens :

School locked down after 'ninja' sighted in woods Wed Jun 25, 2:57 PM ET

BARNEGAT, N.J. - It's the case of the nonexistent ninja. Public schools in Barnegat were locked down briefly after someone reported seeing a ninja running through the woods behind an elementary school. 

Turns out the ninja was actually a camp counselor dressed in black karate garb and carrying a plastic sword.

Police tell the Asbury Park Press the man was late to a costume-themed day at a nearby middle school.

The lockdown began shortly after 9 a.m. Wednesday and lasted until 9:30

___

Information from: Asbury Park Press, http://www.app.com


----------



## Harris (26 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Okay, so it is not something I heard, but it is one of the dumbest things that I read today.   Man, I HATE it when that happens :
> 
> School locked down after 'ninja' sighted in woods Wed Jun 25, 2:57 PM ET
> 
> ...



Besides, if it was a real Ninja, they wouldn't have seen him anyway.  >


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jun 2008)

Not today, but a few years ago when I was posted to LFAA HQ.

As we worked one weekend a month supporting the Reserve Units in the area, myself, the Chief Comm Op and other members of the G6 Branch would go to one of the local pubs for Steak and Eggs for lunch. We went to a little one up Barrington St (we worked out of the MT & T building at the time) and sat down. The Chief Comm Op ordered his meal and asked for scrambled eggs with his steak. The conversation went something like this.

Server "I'm sorry sir, we don't have scrambled today."
CCO "But you do have fried, right?"
Server "Yes sir, you can have over easy or sunny side up."
CCO "And to confirm, you don't have scrambled?"
Server "That is correct."
CCO "Okay then, make me two sunny side up, but after you put them on the grill, take a fork and mix them all up for me please."
Server "No problem sir, I'm sure our cook can do that for you."


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Jun 2008)

Harris, call Bell, go to the billing selection and say "CANCEL". That will give you the business office whose job it is to make you happy.. I just got a free modem to replace the one I have.. tech support was ready to sell it to me for about $60 - Business office, free!


----------



## Yeoman (27 Jun 2008)

come back at 1300 as heard in the shacks
anyone in pet would know why
me? I'm already on leave, so I don't care much.


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jun 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> I needed to make some changes to my cell phone plan.  Called bell and eventually got a live person by saying operator at every automated prompt.  Unfortunately the live person was just as stupid.  The conversation went like:
> 
> Me- I called over a week ago to get my phone changed.  Nothing happened, can you do it please?
> Him- Sorry Sir, but Tom was that one you made your request to and he isn't here right now.
> ...


Sorry, but one word...Rogers...by the way, who likes the run around from Emily???  Ontario Bell customers will understand that one.  That is one of the reasons I switched to Cogeco.  
Edited to add for the theme of the thread:  "Bell Canada Appreciates your business"


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jun 2008)

Be careful what you wish for there.

I'm now in Day 5 of  no Internet, Cable and Home Phone service from Rogers. he repair guy who showed on Day three and will be back agfain today said then it would be up in 8 hours.  :

Bell called last week trying to woo me back with promises they lowered their prices to only slightly higher than everyone else and swore they fired all the mentally challenged  and crack addicted monkeys in their customer service and tech support and replaced them with new ones. I may have to check them out......when I can actually use my phone.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jun 2008)

"Yay! School is over until summer!!"


: ;D

Deadpan


----------



## Gramps (27 Jun 2008)

"I wasn't AWOL, I was just late."


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Sorry, but one word...Rogers...



Aren't they the Company that flies the black flag at the top of their masts..........You know the one with the skull and cross bones.



I had a young Cpl from Newfoundland working for me in Gagetown.  He had $400 pluss phone bills monthely.  We looked around and found that it was cheaper to pay Rogers the $200 to break his contract with them than to stay with them.  He found a much friendlier provider and much better service with Aliant.


----------



## NCRCrow (27 Jun 2008)

I just broke my ankle (around 1700ish) (off my porch) went to a civilian hospital and they told me to get a soft foot cast. As it is broken in two spots. 

I said okay, drove into Halifax with my wife. "That will be 370 dollars, the military will reimburse you!"

I know how that goes, I will wait to Monday and enjoy my Corona on my couch.

Now to phone my boss.....


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 Jun 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I will wait to Momday and enjoy my Corona on my couch.



Well, thats the *smartest* thing I heard today.  Off to the fridge for me.


----------



## RCDtpr (27 Jun 2008)

The funniest thing I heard today? 

At parade practice for our change of command parade: "One more run through and we're done for the day....." :rofl:


----------



## sgtdixon (27 Jun 2008)

Currently Work with members of the Special Olympics Tank D&M/Gunnery Team

By noon my brain hurts.
Todays Gem ;  
Tpr: naptha Dissolves Oil Right?
Me:  In a way yea, it breaks it down, loosens it a bit and you can rag it up.
Tpr: well cant we just soak the engine compartment in naptha and burn off the oil?
Me: good luck with that


Yes man, let us burn out the engine compartment! grande idea....


----------



## startbutton (29 Jun 2008)

I was at the local grocery store yesterday and heard this as a couple were trying to buy cigarettes .... (store policy everyone shows ID ) 
Woman wanted cigs but had no ID so she gets her husband to get them (both in their 40's) and he said " I don't want to be registered with the government as a smoker " when it was explained that everyone needs to show ID for DOB he said "fine but i don't trust the government"
I just shook my head and smiled.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (30 Jun 2008)

I love people who are like that and then ask if you take "air miles" and use their debit card...


----------



## God56 (30 Jun 2008)

This was a while ago but I was with my friends at a burger king and we're talking then there was a pause and one of my buddies say "What the &%#@ where did my drink go" as he is saying this he is lifting his cup looking underneath at the bottom of it sets it down pauses for a second then says " oh god damn it". He will never live that one down


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2008)

God56 said:
			
		

> This was a while ago but I was with my friends at a burger king and we're talking then there was a pause and one of my buddies say "What the &%#@ where did my drink go" as he is saying this he is lifting his cup looking underneath at the bottom of it sets it down pauses for a second then says " oh god damn it". He will never live that one down



Would this qualify as today's??


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Jun 2008)

From work tonight, basically, we have a deal for previously viewed movies, 2 for 26/22/16 and 3 for 15. Well, this guy brings up a previously viewed movie and a completely brand new movie.

Guy: So I get the 2 for 22 deal on this right
*I look at the movies*
Me: I'm sorry but this one is a brand new movie and doesn't count for the deal
Guy: But it was on the same shelf as the previously Viewed movie
Me: It's just a shelf to put movies on, its not a shelf just for previously view movies
Guy: I don't understand why are you falsely advertising your movies
Me: We're not, previously viewed movies have a coloured sticker on the front of it, Brand new movies do not, thats how we advertise it
Guy: But why are you having a brand new movie on a previously view shelf
Me: Its not a shelf just for previously viewed, its just a shelf.
Guy: Tha'ts false advertising, I want these movies, 2 for 22
Me: I can't do that
Guy: Well who can?
Me: My boss
*10 Minute conversation with my boss arguing about the price and false advertising*
Guy still buys the movies  :


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jul 2008)

I really cant stand people like that.  People who just argue, and argue, and always have to make situations difficult for people.  Saw lots of them working my various part time jobs while in high school.  I don't know exactly how to describe those people, but I hate it.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I really cant stand people like that.  People who just argue, and argue, and always have to make situations difficult for people.  Saw lots of them working my various part time jobs while in high school.  I don't know exactly how to describe those people, but I hate it.



Everyone believes that if I make enough of a fuss someone will cave eventually and I'll get what I want  :. I remember my old job working at a pizza parlour having my manager tell people that were trying to muscle a 15 year old kid(me) into a free set of wings that they were "pathetic and no longer welcome in the restaurant."  ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (2 Jul 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Everyone believes that if I make enough of a fuss someone will cave eventually and I'll get what I want  :. I remember my old job working at a pizza parlour having my manager tell people that were trying to muscle a 15 year old kid(me) into a free set of wings that they were "pathetic and no longer welcome in the restaurant."  ;D



I would love to work for a boss like that. The problem is that most people have bought into the myth that the customer is ALWAYS right. The customer is, more often then not, seldom right. Customers can be bitchy, rude, or just looking to make themselves feel more important than what they are by treating a store employee like dirt.  When the employee finally has enough of their bullshit, the customer runs to the manager claiming the employee treated them like crap while the were being perfect angels. I have witnessed this on countless occasions and I never fail to inform the manager of the real version of the incident and not the arseholes version. A manager who supports his employees is worth his weight in gold and should be applauded.

Also, before anyone gets their knickers in a knot. Yes there are rude and terrible staff, we have all dealt with them in the past but I still find that the overwhelming majority of staff versus customer dustups are primarily instigated by arsehole customers who want nothing more than to cause problems.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jul 2008)

Well if it makes you feel better I can guarantee you my "customers" are always wrong and the staff is always right.... ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> arsehole customers who want nothing more than to cause problems.



I don't think they intentionally  want to cause problems.  Its just that from my experience anyways, they feel they are entitled to get something for less, or feel that any little blip in the system somehow pertains  to them and they should get something for nothing.  Usually, people with that kind of personality, come from family's that spoiled them rotten and they are *used* to getting everything they want.  

And if they don't, they just throw a "grown-up" tantrum.  The whole, "well I want to talk to your manager/ I'm going to call your head office and complain/ you guys are terrible....to me that is the same as the 4 year old holding his breath at the checkout cause his mom wont buy him a Snickers.

The reason people do it though, is because they *do* get their way.  Because most time, people would rather just do it and appease them then listen to their complaining and ignorant bull****.  And thats wrong, because it can be dangerous.  An example, the poor woman who got harassed so much at the "Baggage Check" line at Pearsons by one of the bombing organizers, that she checked the guys bag through that blew up Air India 182, even though the guy had not been cleared for the full flight.  I bet she will never be pushed around by a customer again after something like that.  

Point is, its an immature way to try to get what you want, making others feel bad and embarrassed when there is nothing they can do.  I thought we were all supposed to grow out of that.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Sheerin (2 Jul 2008)

At Gay Pride this weekend where I volunteered as a medical responder. 
20 something female puking her guts out in a beer garden (friends reported many beers downed).

"I swear I haven't drank anything today, *puking sound*"
Then she got combative. 

It was fun.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jul 2008)

For sheer massive incompetence I nominate the shoddy CTV Newsnet coverage of the CF Change of Command ceremony. It appeared uncoordinated, poorly produced and directed and often unconnected to the events happening inside the wire. For some reason Bob Fife and Michel Drapeau, the two in-scene personalities, were reporting from outside the compound. I checked the advisory on the DND web site yesterday and it cautioned the media that space was limited and persons wishing to attend would have to arrive early and be in possession of photo ID. I don't know whether the dynamic duo chose not to conform, were late or failed accreditation, but Fife implied that they were excluded by design.

Having said that, it was better than the CBC Newsworld effort, which was spotty and interrupted by commercials and reports on other items.


----------



## JABAC (2 Jul 2008)

Continuing on the “dumb customer” string…recently I was flying Air Canada from Los Angeles and the “gentleman” sitting next to me was having issues with the touch-screen in front of him. The problem simply was that the screen was misaligned and the menu was in French, so he couldn’t change it to English. The poor flight attendant tried everything she could to satisfy him. She re-set the screen about 3 times, she even offered him another seat with a working screen-but noooo…he paid for THIS seat and didn’t want to move.  By the end of the flight he was demanding retribution for not being able to watch a movie- even though he was told that the movie service is complimentary and he didn’t even pay for it.  (and he wouldn’t move seats!)

The real clincher is that halfway through the flight I took notice of the situation and brought to his attention that even though the menu was in French, he could still watch the film in English.  Somehow this never got through and he couldn’t seem to get past the fact that he couldn’t read the menu.  So the fact is that the problem wansn't that he couldn’t watch a movie in his preferred language, he was simply too dumb to realize how it worked. Oh the dumbass customers some people have to put up with!


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

Also, I really feel for the flight attendants.  I mean in a usual store/ work setting, if the customer is displeased, they will moan about it for a while then just *leave*.  On a plane, your stuck with each other, can't even imagine.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (2 Jul 2008)

Working helpdesk you hear some dumbass stuff. Case in point (no names no packdrill)

Officer: Hello, I'm ____ I'm currently outside of Canada and I have lost my (insert IS Equipment). I need to get a new one sent here. When will that be able to happen?
Me: Um......pardon?  You lost a piece of equipment, in a foreign country, and want me to send you a new one by courier? One second
(hands phone to MCpl after giving him the 411)
MCpl: Sir, you're pretty much SOL until you get back to Canada, then you need to have couple words with the ISSO about this


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well if it makes you feel better I can guarantee you my "customers" are always wrong and the staff is always right.... ;D



Bruce, you might possibly have the only job on the planet where the staff is always right. ;D


----------



## 043 (3 Jul 2008)

Staff Member A to Staff Member B - "I Love it Here"

Enough said!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jul 2008)

Actually Bruce, there are the rare occasions that DNA evidence, etc proves that your customers aren't actually supposed to be shopping there..and they were right.. hehe


----------



## emmiee (3 Jul 2008)

Just to continue off this thread a bit more. My father owned a small business when I was very young. It was more of a "hobby business", as his fultime work was as a mason. When old enough, (15 years old), I would work the summer and weekends earn spending money. 

Usually the customers were nice, however, occasionally there were those customers that there was nothing I could say or do to please. On those occasions I would tell the customers I will call the manager/owner and whatever his decision is, I will do. 

I would dial the phone, explain the difficulty and hand the phone to the customer saying " my dad wants to talk to you". After a few minutes they handed the phone back and left.

(btw some of them just left before I was able to give them the phone)

Emmiee


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 Jul 2008)

Even though it wasn't yesterday, on Monday we had a sidewalk sale, so all the, clothes were outside, obviously, and I was out there making sure nobody walked away with anything.  So as this lady is going through the racks, she finds a shirt she likes.  
Her: "Can I try this on inside?"
Me: "Nope, one of the rules of the sidewalk sale, YOU must try on all clothing ON the sidewalk"   ;D
Her: "That was a dumb question!"
Me: "Yup"
On her way out she just looked at me and laughed.

Another stupid question:
Answering phone a couple weeks ago.
Me:  "Good afternoon......yada yada"
Guy: "Do you know where you are?"
Me: "Yes, actually I DO know where I am.  I think the question is: Do YOU know where I am?"
He laughs.
I give him address of store.


----------



## Hawk (3 Jul 2008)

Have you ever thought to say NO when someone asks you if you can spell your name?

"My name is L---------- H---------"

"Can you spell that for me?"


Hawk


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2008)

That's like going to the cash register.

That'll be $2.35 sir.

Me: Here you go.

Them: Name and postal code please?

Me: No

Them: Pardon? 

Me: No, I don't give that out.

Them: I have to put something in here. It doesn't really go anywhere, just used for marketing.

Me: Use your own information then.

Them: Why would I do that?

Me: Cause it's only used for marketing, doesn't really go anywhere and you have to put something in there, so use your own info.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's like going to the cash register.
> 
> That'll be $2.35 sir.
> 
> ...



My new boilerplate answer - thanks!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (4 Jul 2008)

H0H 0H0

Hotel Zero Hotel Zero Hotel Zero

Santa likes to get mail from naughty companies too.  :warstory:


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Jul 2008)

From a fake news show:

Oral-B has recalled products from their popular new "Razor" brand after several horrific injuries.

New studies show that depression hits "losers" the hardest.

NHL star Alexander Ovechkin called up to big leagues to play for NFL team.

Diet book author advocated new "no food" diet.


----------



## tankie (4 Jul 2008)

RSM: Sgt P why did you ride in? your too drunk, you should've driven in instead!

This was the Sunday morning clean up after the RSM's dining in!


----------



## danchapps (4 Jul 2008)

This was how the morning started:

Me: Alright, I know we had the course party last night, I warned you guys not to drink too much. We have a PC today so you need to be focused.
Classmate: It's because you warned us not to drink that I drank more.

Later in the morning....

Me: So, is everyone ready for the PC?
Same classmate as before: We have a PC today?
Me: Umm, yes, it's all we talked about yesterday.
Classmate: Oh, sh!t


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's like going to the cash register.
> 
> That'll be $2.35 sir.
> 
> ...



I always give the name and postal code of the privacy commissioner.


----------



## Gunnar (6 Jul 2008)

Actually, I usually give the postal code for Santa Claus.  It's a valid postal code.  And the man has to do something in the summer.  And a lot of his elf-made gifts seem to have brand names on them.....so why not?


----------



## armyvern (6 Jul 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> H0H 0H0
> 
> Hotel Zero Hotel Zero Hotel Zero
> 
> Santa likes to get mail from naughty companies too.  :warstory:



Too funny; and, if they're letters carrying that postal code ... a lot of them end up at CFS Alert where your friendly neighbourhood "isolated" personnel set down to writing responses back. Some of the letters we got were very sad, some quite uplifting, and some downright hilarious. Out of the mouths of babes ... (although yes, some of the guys probably would have appreciated H0H 0H0 mail from babes of a different sort ...)


----------



## King Elessar (9 Jul 2008)

i read something in an article today that made me shake my head. it was an article about a mix-up at a 7-eleven where a guy was charged $2,323.49 for a pack of cigarettes and a Winnipeg Sun.

 "I'm amazed, in this day and age of computers, that it takes a week to get this sorted."

"Hell, they can put a man on the moon in less time."


----------



## Dissident (15 Aug 2008)

Me to new troops while cleaning weapons/mags/bayonets:


If you drop a weapon part, thats 5 push up. 10 for a mag, 20 for a rifle and 40 for a MG.

New troop: What if you drop a grenade?

General laughter

Me: The hundred meter dash!


----------



## Nonmedicinal (15 Aug 2008)

Not said....but still funny. Saw a picture today a friend took on ex Charging Bison in Winnipeg of some protesters. One of the guys was holding up a sign that displayed "Canada out of Winnipeg!!!"


----------



## Inspir (15 Aug 2008)

Someone at work pushed the wrong button on the PA system and yelled:

"Lock the f**k up!"

But instead of it going to the individual unit it went EVERYWHERE in the centre.  :


----------



## CountDC (15 Aug 2008)

while standing at the counter to pay for my purchase on Government Credit Card in uniform:

are you with National Defence?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Aug 2008)

Inspir, your avatar disturbs me..

Can I get a copy of it to post on Lightfighter.net?


----------



## Jorkapp (15 Aug 2008)

Over the PA at YYC:

"Would Peter Blocker please report to Gate 34 please, Peter Blocker to Gate 34 please"

That one had to be phony...


----------



## CountDC (15 Aug 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Not today, but a few years ago when I was posted to LFAA HQ.
> 
> As we worked one weekend a month supporting the Reserve Units in the area, myself, the Chief Comm Op and other members of the G6 Branch would go to one of the local pubs for Steak and Eggs for lunch. We went to a little one up Barrington St (we worked out of the MT & T building at the time) and sat down. The Chief Comm Op ordered his meal and asked for scrambled eggs with his steak. The conversation went something like this.
> 
> ...



wish I had that luck - sme sit, probably same pub but when I suggested breaking 2 eggs and stirring them I was told they couldn't do it.  Smart cooks.

By the way - a few years ago?? Don't recall leaving G6 behind when we moved to Gottingen or Dockyards which was the mid 90's. Did they move back to MTT?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Aug 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78963/post-744648.html#msg744648

The first post is alittle long but...most of it qualifies as the dumbest shit I've heard today.


----------



## danchapps (15 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78963/post-744648.html#msg744648
> 
> The first post is alittle long but...most of it qualifies as the dumbest crap I've heard today.



I concur.


----------



## kratz (15 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I concur.



I am not suprised someone posted WRT that thread. I agree as well.


----------



## Haggis (15 Aug 2008)

Actually heard last Monday from one of my carpool partners.  He's a fairly bookish guy, a war movie and Biography Channel buff who saw John Wayne in the Green Berets on the weekend - on VHS.  He'd also recently seen something about Wayne's filmography on TV.  Anyways, he's trying to tell me about this great movie and how it's too bad the US doesn't have Green Berets any longer.  He says that since John Wayne always did historical movies (westerns) that the Green Berets must no longer exist.  He'd heard they were dissolved and became "US Army Special Forces".  Trying to convince him otherwise went a bit like this:

Me:  "US Army Special Forces are Green Berets.  That's thier nickname. They exist."
Him:  "No, they're not.  Green Berets no longer exist."
Me: "They exist."
Him: "Prove it!"
Me:  "OK.  I had one at my dining room table having coffee this morning.  He was real."
Him:  "So...maybe you had a guy at your dining room table drinking coffee this morning, but he wasn't a Green Beret.  They're American. There are NO Green Berets in Canada."
Me:  "There are if he's visiting!"

The rest of the ride was pretty quiet.


Chapeski, Eye In The Sky and kratz:  I agree.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Aug 2008)

Listen to Bill Engvall on Blue Collar Comedy. 

"here's your sign!"


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2008)

I just got home from watching "Tropic Thunder" - need I say more?

MM


----------



## TN2IC (22 Aug 2008)

Okay.. my bud and I were running outside the other day. And he pointed out to me his new apartment that was a block or two away.

Well I was trying to figure out what road the drive way was on. So course, I had to ask, "How do you get in?"


Well Mr. Smartarse in his French accent said "I use a door.."


Well let's say that ended the run.   :rofl:


----------



## danchapps (22 Aug 2008)

That was pretty clever I must say 


Mine today was someone (I won't say who, cause they waaaay outrank me) said "Why do they need gloves to pick up garbage? They can wash their hands." Needless to say we were glad we wore them as we found a dead animal under the trailer loading ramps.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Aug 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Okay.. my bud and I were running  outside the other day. And he pointed out to me his new apartment that was a block or two away.
> 
> Well I was trying to figure out what road the drive way was on. So course, I had to ask, "How do you get in?"
> 
> ...



You went running  ???   ???


----------



## TN2IC (24 Aug 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> You went running  ???   ???



Yes some of us truckers try to make an example...   ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Aug 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Yes some of us truckers try to make an example...   ;D



Wow, I couldn't think of a better thread for that post.     ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Aug 2008)

From this thread:

"Shocked and dismayed was how I felt", said Adriane Carr, deputy leader of the Green Party of Canada when she heard the news this morning that CBC is dismantling its Radio Orchestra for lack of funds.  "The CBC Orchestra's budget was less than one million dollars per year. The Harper government's 2008 budget just increased military spending by $270 million (a 1.5% increase to the $18.2 billion defense budget) and gave another $700 million for law and order and security measures ....  "The government's priorities are all wrong," said Carr, adding, "We need more music, arts and beauty in our lives, not more tanks, guns and war .... It bodes poorly for our country and culture if we keep increasing military spending and can't find a million dollars to keep an artistic institution like the CBC Radio Orchestra going," concluded Carr.

I couldn't actually determine the stupiest sentence so the whole post won 1st prize for me.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Aug 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Wow, I couldn't think of a better thread for that post.     ;D




That was good.. real good.. even from a Royal.. it's still good. :rofl:


----------



## dimsum (25 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> From this thread:
> 
> "Shocked and dismayed was how I felt", said Adriane Carr, deputy leader of the Green Party of Canada when she heard the news this morning that CBC is dismantling its Radio Orchestra for lack of funds.  "The CBC Orchestra's budget was less than one million dollars per year. The Harper government's 2008 budget just increased military spending by $270 million (a 1.5% increase to the $18.2 billion defense budget) and gave another $700 million for law and order and security measures ....  "The government's priorities are all wrong," said Carr, adding, "We need more music, arts and beauty in our lives, not more tanks, guns and war .... It bodes poorly for our country and culture if we keep increasing military spending and can't find a million dollars to keep an artistic institution like the CBC Radio Orchestra going," concluded Carr.
> 
> I couldn't actually determine the stupiest sentence so the whole post won 1st prize for me.



Wait...and these are the same people who blasted the cancellation of JSS?   ???


----------



## danchapps (25 Aug 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Wait...and these are the same people who blasted the cancellation of JSS?   ???



They don't call it "the Green Perty" for nothing


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> They don't call it "the Green Perty" for nothing



I thought that was because of what they were smoking.


----------



## danchapps (25 Aug 2008)

My point exactly!


----------



## kratz (27 Aug 2008)

"9 year old pitcher told to play other position because he is too good"

I heard this on CTV and the radio this morning and could not believe it. What is this teaching kids these days? Someone is better than you, so instead of working harder to become better, stop playing until the the better player is gone?


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Aug 2008)

kratz I read this in the paper, or on the net, and I couldn't beleive it. 
Basically North American society is saying "if you succeed and excel, we will drag you down, back to mediocrity"
Instead of doing this, they should be telling the parents of the wussy boys who are complaining to either get your bratty whiny kids to improve or find a sport they can be good at, maybe like T-Ball.

My son pitched at that age too. In his first game as pitcher, he hit his first batter. The rest of the kids wouldn't go near the plate. Scared of being hit. About two years later, he was batting and was hit by a pitch. It was hard we heard the "thud" as the pitch hit him. It hit so hard you could see the threads where the ball hit him on the meaty part of his thigh. To his credit, he didn't cry, but got his base and called time to recover. He finished the game. 8)


----------



## GAP (27 Aug 2008)

According to the CTV report last night, the champion team (for the past 3 years) representatives was on the board and pushed this through.....Parents and living their egos thru their children...... :


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Aug 2008)

I read that too that the board was behind it. I bet this one goes to court.

Wussy parents who are raising little wussy kids.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Hmm.  Good thing Sidney plays hockey I guess.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

The dumbest thing i have heard today ?


That liitle f'ing yippey lap dog one of my neighbours has. Barks every morning around the same time. Sounds like its barking and being strangled at the same time.

I'm mad at its only 930......


----------



## Kid_X (27 Aug 2008)

Dumbest thing I heard today:

"We may have lost the battle, but we will not win the war!"

room goes quiet...

"I said that wrong didn't I?"


----------



## gaspasser (27 Aug 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Yes some of us truckers try to make an example...   ;D


..."here's ur sign..."
ssshh, don't let them know that stuff...


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Aug 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> "9 year old pitcher told to play other position because he is too good"
> 
> I heard this on CTV and the radio this morning and could not believe it. What is this teaching kids these days? Someone is better than you, so instead of working harder to become better, stop playing until the the better player is gone?


Why not let him pitch against older kids?  If he is owning all the kids his own age it would be in his best interest to go a step higher.

Now back to prepping for my 4 month all inclusive vacation in the ditch


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Why not let him pitch against older kids?  If he is owning all the kids his own age it would be in his best interest to go a step higher.
> 
> Now back to prepping for my 4 month all inclusive vacation in the ditch



I heard the rooms down there are painted a nice soft, calming "baby blue"  8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Aug 2008)

Dumbest thing heard a year ago, said by me: "Sure boss, I can build an RO membrane cleaning system pretty darn quick."  Fast forward to today;  Three pallets of 54 membranes each show up for cleaning on my dock.   Sometimes I just can't see far enough ahead for my own good.


----------



## CountDC (28 Aug 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> According to the CTV report last night, the champion team (for the past 3 years) representatives was on the board and pushed this through.....Parents and living their egos thru their children...... :



The news I heard was that according to his parents the board were po'd that the kid wouldn't pitch for the champion team so they told the other teams not to let their kids play if he was pitching.


----------



## CountDC (28 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Why not let him pitch against older kids?  If he is owning all the kids his own age it would be in his best interest to go a step higher.
> 
> Now back to prepping for my 4 month all inclusive vacation in the ditch



because he is 9 years old and wants to play with his friends - not a bunch of 11/12 year olds that may pick on him because of his age/size. He is not thinking career at this stage, he is thinking fun with friends and that is all he and his parents are after.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Aug 2008)

I was speaking from personal experience, I was given a chance to play hockey with older kids at the age of 9/10 and it was great. 
When you are really good it can get boring if the challenge is not there, as soon as the sport becomes boring it becomes less interesting.

I do think that it is total crap that he was told to change positions though.


----------



## brihard (30 Aug 2008)

Well, this one is a new low for me. A reply in the discussion section on the CBC web site, news story about the new sacrifice medal:

"This is a great idea !! Let's hope they hand out lots of them."

Posted by some reprobate calling himself 'Communist4Ever'. Some people make me sick.


----------



## danchapps (30 Aug 2008)

I think I threw up a little in my mouth just now reading that. I've always wanted to sign up for cbc.ca just so I could post and slam the morons that are already posting. But that would make the feel like they won.


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I think I threw up a little in my mouth just now reading that. I've always wanted to sign up for cbc.ca just so I could post and slam the morons that are already posting. But that would make the feel like they won.



Hmmm, you're still showing as a -5 points on MP, but you should have picked up some for the post you've just made.

Gli-_iiitch_. ??


----------



## brihard (30 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I think I threw up a little in my mouth just now reading that. I've always wanted to sign up for cbc.ca just so I could post and slam the morons that are already posting. But that would make the feel like they won.



I reply there fairly often... If nothing else, I know that for every rocket surgeon spouting vitriol, there are probably a hundred people who will real the comments, never reply, but maybe learn something from what I have to say.

Not everyone there is a complete tool. Just too many of them.


----------



## danchapps (30 Aug 2008)

It just showed 15 on mine, probably 25 now. I went down to -5 because I deleted my post that you answered as I was posting. Oh well. I think it's a neat concept though,it'll all work itself out.


----------



## JackD (30 Aug 2008)

Dumbest thing today?  Bzzzzz - Dzien dobry! - Hi jack it's Aga! - Errr..hi! It's been a long time! What have you been up to? - Oh, the usual. Jack.. could we meet? I am having problems with my master''s paper. - Well, ok, look, I'll just walk my dogs and tell you what, we could meet downtown at the Nescafe around 12 - Well, could we meet in the park? I don't want anyone to think that I'd be desperate enough to go anywhere with anyone who looks like you....


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> It just showed 15 on mine, probably 25 now. I went down to -5 because I deleted my post that you answered as I was posting. Oh well. I think it's a neat concept though,it'll all work itself out.



Seen. That's for time online I think.


----------



## Schafer (6 Sep 2008)

On a webbing march  we passed a jogger and her husband as they jogged by us I heard her say " is that the army?" 

Father said to me as he was fooling around with the radio station, "static, as he tried to find a station, quick the static is a code from the enemy what are they saying?"  "I replied your dads an idiot" " he laughed at it....


----------



## JackD (6 Sep 2008)

Bzzzt... Hi Jack, It's Asia.. and I know it's midnight, but i am wearing my black silk negligee and well.. it's a full moon and  I was just thinking of you and  i just wanted to ask you... How do you use make this sentence into a contrafractional conditional...?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Sep 2008)

It is only early in a new week, but...from this thread.



			
				Sito Origami said:
			
		

> The medals do not get fixed to each other; they do get attached to the _ribbons_, which are themselves permanently attached to some item - perspex or some type of material, to which the pin fasteners or broach is itself attached. If anybody ever took the metal "gongs" and actually attached them to each other, I think the owner would be very upset.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Sep 2008)

I'm confused.  What's wrong with his statement?  I didn't touch the thread yet but I am assuming he is talking that a medal mounter does not glue the actual medals together, but has them on the ribbon and then attached to perspex(?).

I mean, I look at my medals and they are attached with fishing line to keep the gong part from swinging.  His explanation takes some deiphering, but it does make some sense when read alone.

Edit after linking to the thread but not reading the 35 pages of it: It's funny how something out of context looks to the uninformed eye.  I seriously would have no issue with his statement as being "dumb" after seeing it as a reply.. but simply posted here with no background, it's actually very innocent.
	
	



```

```


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Sep 2008)

A medal mounter shouldn't glue medals together, but there's lots of horror stories out there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Sep 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> A medal mounter shouldn't glue medals together, but there's lots of horror stories out there.



Your medals Michael?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Sep 2008)

lol, nope, my group is only half the size of that one (and relatively newer).

It's a pic I collected from a medal forum I participate on.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Sep 2008)

I am sure there are more than just that for horror stories out there... when we got back from Afg this spring, the boys were getting their medals done through the unit and it was taking them forever to get them.  I offered to take them to Gagetown with me on the weekend.  The tailor shop medal mounter (her name escapes me right now, Mrs. Gordon I believe) would take them in from me when I got to Oromocto on Friday night and have them ready for me by the time I left on Sunday!! Now that is service!!


----------



## Redeye (17 Sep 2008)

Well, I didn't hear it - I read it in the letters to the editor section of the local paper.  Among all the rest of it I'm not sure what the Boar War was or what America had to do with it - if he's talking about the Boer War, which was over 100 years ago, I don't think the Americans even cared about it at all...

http://www.newsdurhamregion.com/opinion/article/108445

To the editor:

Re: Editorial, Grim anniversary is a reminder of why we are fighting, Sept. 11.

You say in your editorial that the Taliban were defeated in December 2001, but that Canadian soldiers have been fighting in Afghanistan since then to keep the Taliban from regaining control of their country, and attacking another World Trade Center.

I disagree.

Firstly it was not the Taliban who attacked the World Trade Center. There were no Afghans among those terrorists.

Secondly, when the Taliban were fighting the Soviet Union when the Soviets invaded Afghanistan, we referred to the Taliban as "freedom fighters."

We are in Afghanistan because George Bush asked us to be. He asked us because he didn't want to be seen by the world at large as attacking a country without cause, all by himself. We have now been a George Bush pawn for seven years.

It remains to be calculated how many jobs we could save and create in our country if we avoided these huge expenditures. It remains to be calculated how many lives we could save around the world if we became peacekeepers again, instead of fighting a foreign war.

We have a warrior prime minister and a Liberal party leader who can't say much against the war, because his party put us there in the first place. They will tell us it's OK to keep killing and to keep being killed, because our security is threatened and it's unpatriotic to speak against the war. Like the American politicians during the Vietnam and Boar wars, they hope this will stifle any discussions.

Do we continue to kill and spend money, or do we come home now? What have we accomplished in seven years? Have we lessened any possible threat of Canada or have we increased it? Let's have this debate.


John Sproule

Oshawa


----------



## danchapps (17 Sep 2008)

My reply would read as follows: 

Mr Sproule,

7 years ago America (and Canada) was attacked by Al Quada, which was supported by the Taliban, who happened to be the political leaders in Afghanistan. When the hostilities started there women were not allowed to leave the house without an escort, clean water was rare, and the economy there was dire. Now, that's to the help of Coalition Forces, there is clean water a plenty, there is a much better economy and women are actually allowed to leave the house on their own, heck, they can even go to school. Imagine that, educated women! Wow, I know the concept may seem strange, but it's being embraced there.

Oh, and it was the Boer War, not Boar war, animals weren't being hunted there (well, not as a functioning part of the war anyway). The Boer War was a British war against Dutch pioneers, and there were in fact two wars. You seem to be thinking of the Second Boer War with this comment. 

I find it very insulting to be called a pawn, as would my Grand-Father who fought in WWII, or my Great-Grand-Father, who served in WWI. Before criticizing a conflict please ensure you have proper facts on the conflict in question as well as any conflict you compare to so as not to look like a total moron.

Regards,

Chapeski


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Sep 2008)

drills her own holes????


----------



## George Wallace (22 Sep 2008)

Sorry I missed this from yesterday, but this has to be a serious contender for the dumbest thing heard today (yesterday):



			
				oligarch said:
			
		

> In the absence of a Warsaw Pact, why do we need NATO?


----------



## slowmode (23 Sep 2008)

I think every ad serves its purpose. The CF seem to be working since there is huge recruitment levels, at least from what I see.  Although the british ads are very interesting


----------



## dangerboy (23 Sep 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> I think every ad serves its purpose. The CF seem to be working since there is huge recruitment levels, at least from what I see.  Although the british ads are very interesting


I think you posted in the wrong thread, I think you want to be in this one.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79967/post-761043.html#new


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2008)

OK?


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2008)

Perhaps we have the daily winner?  >


----------



## medicineman (23 Sep 2008)

Not necessarily dumbest, but funniest...was watching Big Bang Theory:

Girl - Did so and so ever date someone that wasn't a brainiac?

Guy - Well once he did go out with a French Literature PhD candidate...

Girl - How is that not a brainiac?

Guy - (With very incredulous voice) Well, to start with, she actually was French.    ;D

MM


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps we have the daily winner?  >


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

>



You're coming up with lots of new smilies tonight; got a new site opened up in the background eh?

I too approve this one as the winner - for simply not paying attention to detail, logging off, & then allowing the rest of us to chuckle at his expense. Some may consider that a dumb move. ;D


----------



## Old and Tired (23 Sep 2008)

Me:  There is an error in my SMTP email address, it's spelled incorrectly.

Them:  Let's see, it's lindsay right?

Me: No that's what's wrong, it should be SEY, SIERRA ECHO YANKEE.

Them: Are you sure that's wright it shows S A Y  on my computer.

ME: I know, that's what wrong, I need it changed to the way my name is spelt. S E Y.

Them: Well does it really Matter?

Rage set in at this point.  Some days I really think we should be allowed to kill one stupid person a day as an expample to the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Me:  There is an error in my SMTP email address, it's spelled incorrectly.
> 
> Them:  Let's see, it's lindsay right?
> 
> ...



Hmm lets see, am I *sure* I know how to spell my own last name?  At that point, you should have been allowed either 1 free complimentary (1) throw punch or (2) kick in the junk to the idiot before you.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Sep 2008)

Career Manager: You've already been to Gagetown. How about Petawawa?

Me:  (Crickets chirping)

CM:  Hello?

Me:  I've been to Petawawa too...

CM:  (Crickets chirping)

Me:  Hello?

CM:  Yes, I see that. But that was BEFORE you went to Gander...


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Sep 2008)

Stupid people should have a sign. But we'd all have to wear one eventually. ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2008)

Welcome back OS



			
				OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Stupid people should have *a sign*. But we'd all have to wear one eventually. ;D



True, but we all know a few out there meriting a tattoo....  ;D


----------



## the_girlfirend (26 Sep 2008)

I have been living with my boyfriend for a year and a half now.
He has never made the bed... NEVER!!!

He got back from St-Jean, and told me : "I was the best at making the bed, I helped everybody!"  :


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2008)

... Wonders never cease
(he's probably well versed in sweeping, mopping and doing the laundry)


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> I have been living with my boyfriend for a year and a half now.
> He has never made the bed... NEVER!!!
> 
> He got back from St-Jean, and told me : "I was the best at making the bed, I helped everybody!"  :



Why would he.....he was getting you to do it......take it out in trade!!    ;D  (boy is he ever going to pay, and pay, and pay.....)


----------



## danchapps (26 Sep 2008)

In Control Office looking for trucks in the abyss:

Us: We're looking for trucks XXXXX and YYYYY, any idea where they are and what's wrong?
Them: Well XXXXX just went into second line, you most likely won't get it back for ex.
Us: And YYYYY, it's sitting out back, we saw it, what's up with that one?
Them: Oh yeah, that one.....
Us: Yes?
Them: You might want to look for another truck.
Us: Ahh, that good eh.

(We're short trucks to begin with by the way, let alone having to find more to replace the busted ones. Made me laugh anyway.)


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

"REPEAT?"

Over a Range Control Net.    (Connaught)

Everyone with some Field time smiled.


----------



## axeman (6 Oct 2008)

Ive heard REPEAT many times on the radio its ONLY a suggestion  that its used for getting  a fire mission  refired.   You know its like the speed limit is a suggetion


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Oct 2008)

axeman said:
			
		

> Ive heard REPEAT many times on the radio its ONLY a suggestion  that its used for getting  a fire mission  refired.   You know its like the speed limit is a suggetion



You're not a Gunner or a mortarman, are you?

B-GL-371-004/FP-001
FIELD ARTILLERY
VOLUME 4
DUTIES AT REGIMENTAL HEADQUARTERS AND THE GUN POSITION



> REPEAT. The order REPEAT means:
> 
> a.   During Adjustment. Another round or rounds, if more
> than one gun is being used, shall be fired at the last data
> ...


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> You're not a Gunner or a mortarman, are you?
> 
> B-GL-371-004/FP-001
> FIELD ARTILLERY
> ...



Me thinks he was being sarcastic vice serious with the inclusion of his just like the speed limit is only a suggestion - not a law remark.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Oct 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Me thinks he was being sarcastic vice serious with the inclusion of his just like the speed limit is only a suggestion - not a law remark.



Sarcasm or not regarding speed limits, "REPEAT" is not a suggestion, is is a specifically defined order used on fire control nets or any other net co-opted for the purpose of requesting/controlling fire.  It should also be noted that a search of ACP 125 RADIOTELEPHONE PROCEDURES does not include its use in any context, specifying "SAY AGAIN", "READ BACK" and "VERIFY" for information clarification requests.


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Sarcasm or not regarding speed limits, "REPEAT" is not a suggestion, is is a specifically defined order used on fire control nets or any other net co-opted for the purpose of requesting/controlling fire.  It should also be noted that a search of ACP 125 RADIOTELEPHONE PROCEDURES does not include its use in any context, specifying "SAY AGAIN", "READ BACK" and "VERIFY" for information clarification requests.



I'm quite sure he knows that. Ergo his "suggestion" that the speed limit was only a "suggestion" much like the "suggested" use of "repeat". The googley eyes really did it for me, perhaps he should have used the smiley with the shades instead?


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Oct 2008)

Then I guess we read his comment differently, we can wait until he explains his intent.


----------



## axeman (6 Oct 2008)

jeez you guys are unable to comprehend  sarcasm .... yes i was being sarcastic.  but the net order stands . But generally is avoided  being stated on air .but it can be used and yes i am Mortarman Qual. The original statement was simply on a range control net . does not state what unit type.  Some units do not automaticly have indirect  support attached to them , there are reg /reserve units that dont use it . Thanks Vern for your help till i could check the web. being on duty i didnt bother .

 to you share it among yourselves  ..


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Oct 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> It should also be noted that a search of ACP 125 RADIOTELEPHONE PROCEDURES does not include its use in any context, specifying "SAY AGAIN", "READ BACK" and "VERIFY" for information clarification requests.



Perhaps I am reading this wrong.  "SAY AGAIN", "VERIFY", "READ BACK" are indeed in ACP 125(F).


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am reading this wrong.  "SAY AGAIN", "VERIFY", "READ BACK" are indeed in ACP 125(F).



I think he meant the ACP 125 states those words can be used but not "REPEAT" in any other context than originally stated.


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Oct 2008)

See I did read that wrong!

It's this valley water, I am losing brain matter.    

I wonder if they have ever considered filming an episode of Lockup here in Greenwood?


----------



## aussiechangover (7 Oct 2008)

get to make fun of someone here while doing a coffee order


me: do you want coffee or tea
other: i`ll have a black coffee with 2 milk

that just made made my day and i still laugh about it, guess it has to do something with the french/english thing.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Oct 2008)

"Beaver, time to get up, its 10:30!"


That was pretty dumb.
Beav


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2008)

Standing at the counter at a Canada Post outlet, waiting for the lady to get me some stamps:

She turns and says "Can I help you?"

I almost said "No, I just like to stand at Canada Post outlets waiting for that question!"


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Standing at the counter at a Canada Post outlet, waiting for the lady to get me some stamps:
> 
> She turns and says "Can I help you?"



"Well, I don't know.  My psychiatrist can't."  ;D


----------



## xena (7 Oct 2008)

An American F-16 with eight people on board, including five Generals, crossed into Iranian airspace and was forced to land by Iranian jet fighters.  :


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> An American F-16 with eight people on board, including five Generals, crossed into Iranian airspace and was forced to land by Iranian jet fighters.  :



Two of them were door gunners.


----------



## canuckkwan (7 Oct 2008)

English class. no racism intended, but described so you can picture it:

Caucasian guy: "(reading a poem for two minutes in front of class) ...and then he slapped her."

African girl: "'cuse me cracker, you talking to me, b****?!"


----------



## Moggie (8 Oct 2008)

This happened in a grade twelve politics class while watching a clip about Canada's involvement in Afghanistan.  The clip showed a few seconds of training that involved kicking in a door and making sure a room was clear.

Girl: "Why are they doing that!? Aren't they supposed to be peaceful!? "
Teacher: "Well they are part of the army; it's part of their training and their job"
Girl: "So!"

Next day, the same girl asks what the point is of bombing hospitals.  As the teacher tries to explain that there is sometimes collateral damage in war, someone chimes in "OMG it's like they're bombing Sick Kids' Hospital or something!"

Aie.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2008)

Our youth lead a very sheltered life do they not?
This is what you get when you let left wing "give peace a chance" types run willy nilly through government and schools.
We have tried to give peace a chance. It didn't work.
Now we have to remain free. And freedom isn't free is it?


----------



## Infanteer (8 Oct 2008)

Dumbest thing I heard said today was out of the mouth of a Penticton Reservist....


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Oct 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Dumbest thing I heard said today was out of the mouth of a Penticton Reservist....


Damn! You beat me to it.


----------



## Adamant (9 Oct 2008)

When speaking to a buddy of mine on his BMQ at CFLRS now:

*Him*: So someone brought a cat here...

*Me*: They brought a what-now?

*Him*: During the first day move-in the DS asked Bloggins to open her bag for inspection, she said no, bag got opened, SPCA got called, cat is now gone...

*Me*: ... (dumbfounded silence)


*PS*: Not that I'm pointing fingers but I'm sure someone on this board mentioned _trying_ to bring a cat to basic for one reason or another.  I did a search for cat, but it brings up a ton of pages and I'm not really that keen on searching them for some obscure cat reference...


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Oct 2008)

Wickes said:
			
		

> When speaking to a buddy of mine on his BMQ at CFLRS now:
> 
> *Him*: So someone brought a cat here...
> 
> ...



You're right, but it was a male Officer Candidate, and he was clearly joking. (He said later that he doesn't even have a cat.) The young lady who brought a cat to her BMQ is a few fries short of a Happy Meal. That was very poor judgment on her part.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Oct 2008)

Did the cat come back the very next day? Did the cat come back cuz he couldn't stay away?


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Did the cat come back the very next day? Did the cat come back cuz he couldn't stay away?




 :rofl:

The cat came back, he didn't want to roam...the very next day he was home sweet home.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Oct 2008)

Who would bring a cat to basic??? WTF is that all about? Good for a laugh though.


----------



## Hawk (9 Oct 2008)

When I was packing my bags to go to Basic, my cat was in-and-out of it several times. Believe me, once the suitcase was closed, I did a thorough search of the house till I found my cat curled up in a ball in one of her favourite hiding places!


Hawk


----------



## Run away gun (9 Oct 2008)

Was asked today wether it was Remembrance Day. Yes, there were lots of army men walking around in DEU, yes there was a parade, but c'mon, it is 9 Oct 08.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Oct 2008)

I was coming home from parade last night and decided that I would stop in and get some nacho kit at the corner store. I got to talking with the clerk about how it sucks that he was working overnight. He says to me in a "poor me" tone with a strong accent: 
"I have to mop the floors, clean up from the day staff, stay up late, and there is little to do because nobody comes in here....It is sooo boring. Its not like you guys....you guys have it soooo easy."


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Oct 2008)

"Pte X, how did defaulter parades go last night?"
"I was not drinking in my room last night, Sergeant!"
"I says, pardon?"


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Oct 2008)

Dumbest thing I heard today?
" Ok everyone, today we're sliding early today...................you on the other hand private....are staying till 4"
D'oh!


----------



## Love793 (25 Oct 2008)

"Does this guy really have to fill out a CF 98, it was only a few stitches?"


----------



## Hawk (25 Oct 2008)

Heard this the other day:

"How accurate is the .410 you guys sell?"

I work at a place that sells guns. The answer I WANTED to give him, but couldn't was "Depends on what kind of nut's behind the trigger."


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2008)

Not heard but read in the Canadian Tire flyer:

"*Green* light sticks......available in assorted colours."  ???


----------



## Lil_T (25 Oct 2008)

I have 2 off the top of my head.

1. not today, but overheard at my wedding.

Said by my cousin's husband - a reserve infantry officer, to my new In-Laws who were discussing my husband just returning from deployment.  

"Oh, there's no way in hell I'd ever go over there"

probably not so much stupid, but defintely callous and unthinking. 

2. yesterday.  an acquaintance said to me re: deployment - "Oh, I know just how you feel, my husband went to Winnipeg for a week on business"

yep.  Winnipeg is JUST like Afghanistan.


----------



## Dissident (26 Oct 2008)

Today, between the Sgt and me:

SGT: MCpl, can you draw a rifle?
ME: Well, I'm not much of an artist.


----------



## whitey (26 Oct 2008)

Me: Mum I got the call today, I'm leaving November 2nd.
Mom: Ya right, you're pulling my leg.
Me: No mum seriously.
Mom: Thats great where are you going again?
Me: St. Jean Quebec.
Mom: I knew you were lying to me, It's St. John, New Brunswick, not Quebec

.... i love my mom


----------



## Bane (27 Oct 2008)

Peanut Butter, The Atheist's Nightmare!
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FZFG5PKw504&feature=related


----------



## exgunnertdo (28 Oct 2008)

On the radio this morning...

10-20 cm of snow for the Ottawa Valley tonight.  :crybaby:


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Oct 2008)

Bane said:
			
		

> Peanut Butter, The Atheist's Nightmare!
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FZFG5PKw504&feature=related



I can't beleive I watched these people.

Is it just me?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Oct 2008)

No more then a minute ago: "Run away bike! Run away bike!"


???
Beav


----------



## gaspasser (28 Oct 2008)

Bane said:
			
		

> Peanut Butter, The Atheist's Nightmare!
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FZFG5PKw504&feature=related


Beats my son's grade 12 history essay on the origin question..
We were planted here by the Go'ould as a slave population...from Star Gate.  The funny thing is, the teacher gave him 90% because he argued it so well.   :
It's a better theory than the dirt and rib idea  ???
Regards


----------



## HItorMiss (31 Oct 2008)

BYT

Try and scan that I would love to read it LOL


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Oct 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Heard this the other day:
> 
> "How accurate is the .410 you guys sell?"
> 
> I work at a place that sells guns. The answer I WANTED to give him, but couldn't was "Depends on what kind of nut's behind the trigger."



Perfectly acceptable question. I've seen shotguns, of all guages, especially the smaller ones, that need their barrels bent in a vise to meet the point of aim. The major reason people resell shotguns they have never hit anything with, is because they never patterned them. They expect them to hit dead on from the factory, just like you, the guy that sold it to them and laughed at them because they believed the factory hype backed up by an ignorant sales clerk.


----------



## Hawk (31 Oct 2008)

Granted - but the nut behind the trigger still  has to do his part - in patterning as well as learning to use it! Still a dumb question I couldn't answer without sounding rude to a customer. My own shotgun didn't shoot worth a d@mn till it was properly patterned - but that wasn't an inherent fault of the shotgun - I had to figure that one out for myself. It was accurate once the nut behind its trigger got it sorted out.


Hawk


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2008)

Heh... you've got two kinda nuts.... Regular & wingnut


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (31 Oct 2008)

At 2am this morning this is what wakes me up.
Hubby:  Robin....
me: yah
him: Robin...I need a clean spot to put it.
me: what????
him:  need a clean spot to put it.
me: WTF??????
him:  to put the hay boxes.

Instantly, I clue in that he is talking in his sleep.  But, I have to laugh, cuz I what's funnier to me is that I know what he's talking about.  Such is the life of a military wife.   ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (31 Oct 2008)

i can't tell you how many times my girlfriend had woken me up because i was talking about something related to training in my sleep, and she thought I was talking to her.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Oct 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> At 2am this morning this is what wakes me up.
> Hubby:  Robin....
> me: yah
> him: Robin...I need a clean spot to put it.
> ...



You use hayboxes? wow!! ;D


----------



## Engineer (31 Oct 2008)

Not today, but from a few months ago, when I was doing my CF EXPRES test on one of the coasts...

A morbidly obese and out of shape serviceman is toeing the line getting ready to "complete" the shuttle run.  There are probably a dozen of us running on this particular morning and so the group is split in two.  I wait for the second group.  "Out of shape" is part of the first group.  The run starts, he gets to level 1.5 or 2 or he cannot keep up.  PSP guy boots him off.  It is aembarrassing to watch this as there are non-military folks milling around the facility doing other things.  Many of us are mortifed at the very thought.  When he catches his breath enough to speak, he bellows out - " At least I beat the PO!!!", reffering to the fact that his "PO" had accomplished less on his EXPRES test attempt the week prior.

Irony at it's best.

Chimo!


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2008)

Yowze!!! 
That's a sad, sad, saaaaad day there Engineer
For a service"person" to let him/herself go to that point just makes me want to hurl :yetch:


----------



## medicineman (31 Oct 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh... you've got two kinda nuts.... Regular & wingnut



Then again, some of us just have two nuts...

MM


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2008)

missed one...

Just "plain" nuts


----------



## xena (5 Nov 2008)

"I used to be in cadets..."

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81048.0.html


----------



## geo (5 Nov 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> "I used to be in cadets..."



Aaaaaaaaarrrgh.... run for the hills!!!


----------



## tango22a (5 Nov 2008)

Just back from Cougar Crew commander's course and was woken up by wife who said I was screaming Fire Orders into her dainty ears while I was sound asleep.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## military granny (5 Nov 2008)

Good Morning this is Ms. ******* from the ******** newspaper. Could you tell me if you are having anything special on Nov. 11, and if you are can you fill me in on what its all about? And is there a theme to all this parade stuff.

I work at the Legion and this was a call I received yesterday.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Nov 2008)

90% of the comments on the CBC's website discussing the US election. It convinces me that there should be some sort of aptitude/intelligence test before people are allowed to vote.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Nov 2008)

On the phone:

Telemarketer: "Yes Mr. Schultz, this is the whatever inc calling on behalf of ****bank. We are offering insurance on your loan you have for (I forget) amount with a few easy installments.

Me: Hmmm... What does your insurance cover?

Telemarketer: Well if you lost your job, you"ll be cover. If you get a illness, car accident etc etc blah blah... *death at work place*.. you"re cover.

Me: Now define to me what is "work place"?

Telemarketer: Well the place where you work of course.

Me: Does it cover out of country work place areas? 

Telemarketer: Well.. err.. Yeah. I believe so.

Me: Oh.. OK.. well where I can work at, can be different bunch. Some of the general population folks don't like me. They do this amazing patch work on the roads at night. And then those patches I tell ya.. they like to blow up when you go by them. It's worst than the pot holes here, b'y! 

Now since I"m away from my compound, would you declare it a out of work place travel? So will I be cover then? I don't want to be caught with me pants down. 

Telemarketer: Ugh..... *I get put on hold*


----------



## danchapps (5 Nov 2008)

Hey Sgt Schultz, I had the same thing told to me when I bought my car. 

Them: "Mr. Chapeski, the bank took the liberty of adding insurance to your purchase."
Me: "Well, I have car insurance already, it's the law."
Them: "No, this is in case anything happens to you."
Me: "Oh, like life insurance? I have 100k already."
Them: "No, it's in case you get hurt on the job and can't make your payments, a just in case policy."
Me: "Well, you know I'm in the Army, I have great coverage, and if I ever get hurt in work things would be taken care of financially, so this insurance is a bit of a waste, I'd much prefer not paying for it."
Them: "Well, you don't have a choice, they insist, and they aren't backing down from it. Sorry, you're stuck with it."
Me: "Oh, crappy."


----------



## Redeye (5 Nov 2008)

Some years ago I was in Petawawa on summer concentration and forgot to make some arrangements I needed to make to get some bills paid on time, or something like that.  I didn't have my cellphone with me, but the Sigs guys rigged up a trusty fieldphone to an outside line and I called telephone banking up.  Of course, I was I was talking to them, H-Hour for a company attack arrived, and the rep got to listen to the firebase start lighting up, and the engineers blowing some effects charges.

Telebanking person: "Uhm, where are you?"

Me: "I gotta go, kind of busy right now..."



			
				Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> On the phone:
> 
> Telemarketer: "Yes Mr. Schultz, this is the whatever inc calling on behalf of ****bank. We are offering insurance on your loan you have for (I forget) amount with a few easy installments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeye (5 Nov 2008)

That's called Tied Selling - and it's illegal.  While for most people that insurance makes a lot of sense - but it is completely optional and they cannot force you to take it.



			
				Chapeski said:
			
		

> Hey Sgt Schultz, I had the same thing told to me when I bought my car.
> 
> Them: "Mr. Chapeski, the bank took the liberty of adding insurance to your purchase."
> Me: "Well, I have car insurance already, it's the law."
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Nov 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Hey Sgt Schultz, I had the same thing told to me when I bought my car.
> 
> Them: "Mr. Chapeski, the bank took the liberty of adding insurance to your purchase."
> Me: "Well, I have car insurance already, it's the law."
> ...



I have had something similar, but when I brought in papers to show what I am covered for and how much with SISIP OGTI, and the fact that I get paid if I break my leg and can't work for X weeks, they dropped it.  I deal with a Credit Union though, and as long as I am in the Hfx area, I'll never go back to a *bank*.


----------



## wannabe SF member (5 Nov 2008)

Here's one:

Yes we can.


----------



## medaid (5 Nov 2008)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Here's one:
> 
> Yes we can.



How's that dumb?


----------



## cavalryman (5 Nov 2008)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Just back from Cougar Crew commander's course and was woken up by wife who said I was screaming Fire Orders into her dainty ears while I was sound asleep.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



According to the wonderful woman I married a quarter century ago (and who knows exactly what I mean when I say I have to visit the Puzzle Palace), I sometimes have multilingual battles in my sleep: French, English and German... where I picked that up I don't know, having been no more than a speed bump on the West German side of the Czech border in my time.  But since we both speak and understand all three languages, I gather it cracks her up - based on the breakfast comments I get.  Apparently, the frequency of occurrence matches that of mess dinners, happy hours and beers with old mates.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Nov 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> How's that dumb?


Probably from a Leafs fan....


----------



## wannabe SF member (5 Nov 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> How's that dumb?



I'll clarify on that one.

It's not Obama, don't worry!

Today, I woke up and went to school like I do everyday. As i walked through the front door, I immediately felt something was different. No, I had not been infected by the wave of Hope and optimism that accompanied Obama' victory. It was simply that there was a HUGE "Yes we can" on the exposition floor. "What the hell" I thought to myself, why would there be a political sign in my school, I was almost sure that the school board had told me a few weeks back that I couldn't wear my Conservative T-shirt or even put a Harper banner in my locker because it was a political statement and something "unacceptable in this private estabilishment"

Yet, there it was, a blatant sign of politicla support, not to mention the several Obama posters that had been plastered on walls. Of course, the administration turned a blind eye to this one. When I went to see my coordinator about that one, he told me that they wouldn't take action against it because it wasn't going to harm anyone or offend anyone. 

Oh! well, it appears that there was a double standard. No matter, I mosied on for the rest of the day while listening to the masses of students in the lounge repeating in some kind of almost brainless fervour "Yes we can" as soon as an occasion presented itself. It wasn't dumb to me, not anymore. To me it had become a reminder of how biased my school is.

I was referring to the number of time I heard it today from a mass of people. That's it.


----------



## Shec (6 Nov 2008)

In an e-mail at work:

"Due to our departmental email screening, the Public Service Survey will be in your Junk Mail."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

That is actually pretty much on target isn't it?   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Nov 2008)

Shec said:
			
		

> In an e-mail at work:
> 
> "Due to our departmental email screening, the Public Service Survey will be in your Junk Mail."



Where it should be.


----------



## danchapps (6 Nov 2008)

Do we actually have to do that survey, or can I just bin it? I hate crap like that, I have better things to do with my time than to fill out a damned survey. Stuff like trying to get some of our trucks off the VOR list maybe. It's just an idea, maybe a little crazy, but hey, shouldn't the army have trucks that are on the road? (Sarcasm intended, just slightly bitter about the slow go with them)


----------



## slowmode (6 Nov 2008)

I asked what day is new years...yes I know...I was not thinking at all


----------



## chris_log (6 Nov 2008)

"How many quarters are in a football game"? 

One of my personal favorites.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (7 Nov 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> I asked what day is new years...yes I know...I was not thinking at all


New years eve Wednesday,  New years day Tuesday.  Legitmate question.


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> New years eve Wednesday,  New years day Tuesday.  Legitmate question.


but always on Jan 1st......

Doh!


----------



## kincanucks (7 Nov 2008)

Also... don't I have the option to revoke my own right to hold the CF accountable if anything would happen to me if I consumed peanuts?


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Also... don't I have the option to revoke my own right to hold the CF accountable if anything would happen to me if I consumed peanuts?



Some people's children...


----------



## Danjanou (7 Nov 2008)

I’m at work can we change the title of this thread to “What’s the dumbest thing you heard said (or read in a memo or email etc.) in the past 30 seconds.”  :


----------



## kincanucks (7 Nov 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I’m at work can we change the title of this thread to “What’s the dumbest thing you heard said (or read in a memo or email etc.) in the past 30 seconds.”  :



Second that.


----------



## RCR Grunt (7 Nov 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I’m at work can we change the title of this thread to “What’s the dumbest thing you heard said (or read in a memo or email etc.) in the past 30 seconds.”  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2008)

lol


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Nov 2008)

Oh god...

On Facebook somebody wrote: "We will Remember their Sacrifices"
Somebody comment : "Quel Sacrifice?"  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Nov 2008)

While hiking yesterday out in the Musquodobit area with a few other geocachers.

*"Oh I almost forgot tomorrow is a holiday!  sleep in day!"   :*

A friends MSN status this morning:

*"Happy Rememberance Day!"*  (please..atleast spell it correctly).


----------



## Celticgirl (11 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> While hiking yesterday out in the Musquodobit area with a few other geocachers.
> 
> *"Oh I almost forgot tomorrow is a holiday!  sleep in day!"   :*



Ugh! That is the type of attitude that irks me. "Sleep in day"...yeah, that's what it's about, eh? Two days a week aren't enough?  



> A friends MSN status this morning:
> 
> *"Happy Rememberance Day!"*  (please..atleast spell it correctly).



Happy?  :

I tell you, I was so annoyed to see people trickling in to the auditorium today at 11:05, some of them in their sweats, looking like they just rolled out of bed. What's wrong with some people?  :blotto:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Nov 2008)

I don't get it either.  Its like they are trying to win the "Dummy of the Month" award or something, IMO.


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Nov 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Oh god...
> 
> On Facebook somebody wrote: "We will Remember their Sacrifices"
> Somebody comment : "Quel Sacrifice?"  :



another comment has been added... I thought it was already bad enough...

Somebody added : " I don't remember lol"   :


----------



## kincanucks (11 Nov 2008)

So what if my father and grandmother(fathers side) both have varicose veins from work?
Would they see that potential even tho it has been deemed non hereditary but a work related issue?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Nov 2008)

???

Kincanucks, I read that 3 times and didn't understand it but...I think my eyes are crossed now.   ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Nov 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> So what if my father and grandmother(fathers side) both have varicose veins from work?
> Would they see that potential even tho it has been deemed non hereditary but a work related issue?



Yeah, how many ways can we say:

_"Thank you for your personal medical question, since I am not a doctor, and nor do I play one on the internet, PLEASE ASK THE RECRUITING MEDICAL STAFF!"_


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2008)

On 93.9, BOB FM (Ottawa) this morning:  

Grade 5 kids don't get homework unless they are unable finish their work in class.

Is this another way we are preparing our kids for the future?  :


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2008)

.... President Karzai wanting to know when the international troops plan on leaving !!!

Hey - if he doesn't want us there - we'd be ready to leave next week ... but is that what he really wants ???


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Nov 2008)

Giving a debrief after a task...

Me: "So how do you think you did?"
Soldier: "I think I did fair"
Me: "Did you complete your task?"
Soldier: "No"
Me: "So you failed"
Solider: "Yes"
Me: "So how do you think you did?"
Soldier: " I think I did the best I could..."

Moral: When asked how you did and you say "Fair" then re asked after it being pointed out that you failed to accomplish your task...Do not answer You still did a good job or even the best you could...


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Giving a debrief after a task...
> 
> Me: "So how do you think you did?"
> Soldier: "I think I did fair"
> ...



Then his best is none too good!!


----------



## medaid (27 Nov 2008)

Product once more of the modern generation... 

But.. But... It's My Best!


----------



## Trinity (27 Nov 2008)

Today on course....


Three sect all present.  1 absent.

 :


----------



## TheHead (27 Nov 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Today on course....
> 
> 
> Three sect all present.  1 absent.
> ...



Ughhh, I did that on my basic.


----------



## joonrooj (28 Nov 2008)

Overheard in restaurant:
Customer: "It was something japanese I think, mig something"
Waiter: "ah the Fill It Mig Non" (asked him how the filet mignon is later, did not know what I was talking about)
C: "thats the one"


----------



## EuroCanuck (28 Nov 2008)

Arguing with a friend who has a TERRIBLE diet (McD's, McD's, Pizza, McD's... and McD's Triple Thick Milkshakes everywhere in between...):

"No, (McDonald's) milkshakes are good for you. They're just ice-cream, no fat or grease or anything, and they have lots of Calcium!"

Eh hem, http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-mcdonalds-chocolate-triple-thick-shake-i53892


----------



## MarkS33 (28 Nov 2008)

I recieved a call from Best Buy today on the update of my laptop which has been in repair again (second time in less than a year). Apparently, under a 3 year total service warranty, all SOFTWARE issues are not actually covered. So thats a $200 repair fee there. Secondly, it would appear as though SHIPPING CHARGES to software related fixes and repairs are also on the bill and not mentioned. Another $40. The amount of stuff I have had to pay considering I spent 150$ on a supposedly top notch warranty, is bordering on criminal. I get were in and economic recession, but if you want to make more money, MAKE THE CUSTOMER WANT TO COME BACK..... which I will not be doing in the forseeable future.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

MedTech don't judge this new generation too harshly. There are literally thousands of young Canadians who strive to do their very best, and succeed. It is true they are products of their times, much as we are, but, with guidance and training, they can over come "it's the best I can do" attitude and change it to "I can do much better" attitude.


----------



## Gunnar (28 Nov 2008)

> if you want to make more money, MAKE THE CUSTOMER WANT TO COME BACK..... which I will not be doing in the forseeable future.



In other news, Best Buy is in receivership in the US.  Not really a surprise.  There are MULTITUDES of web sites dedicated to how much they suck.  Looked a lot like handwriting on the wall to me....


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2008)

Natalie Portman turned down the role of an emotionally conflicted nun in new movie 'Doubt' because she "didn't understand celibacy", says director John Patrick Shanley. 

Article Link

Ummm, isn't that why it's called *acting*?   :

Seriously, isn't this girl studying pshychology at Harvard?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Nov 2008)

Ummm, isn't that why it's called acting? 

Ummm, have you seen her movies?


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Ummm, isn't that why it's called acting?
> 
> Ummm, have you seen her movies?



She's cute. That is all that counts.


----------



## Teeps74 (28 Nov 2008)

She's also more comfortable as a method actor... Meaning, she would not be comfortable being celibate.

 ;D

I dream of Natalie


----------



## psychedelics07 (28 Nov 2008)

"So why do your friends call you Fingers?  Does it have something to do with your fingers?"
"Yes."

As I have only been awake for 45 minutes, the radio is all I've heard thus far...


----------



## GAP (28 Nov 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> She's cute. That is all that counts.



We're going to have to get you little tiny reins for those rampant hormones of yours...... ;D


----------



## helpup (28 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Natalie Portman turned down the role of an emotionally conflicted nun in new movie 'Doubt' because she "didn't understand celibacy", says director John Patrick Shanley.
> 
> Article Link
> 
> ...



Personally I like her attitude.  And maybe she has to be able to relate to what character she is portraying. ???

Come to think about it that comment is the dumbest thing I heard today


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> We're going to have to get you little tiny reins for those rampant hormones of yours...... ;D



I like my hormones like this..... ;D


----------



## helpup (28 Nov 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I like my hormones like this..... ;D



and I would like my hormones to moan with hers


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> and I would like my hormones to moan with hers


 ;D I hear ya !!


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> Personally I like her attitude.  And maybe she has to be able to relate to what character she is portraying. ???
> 
> Come to think about it that comment is the dumbest thing I heard today



Actually, I like her attitude as well.  I've always thought of her as one of the smarter actresses out there today, very poised and has always seemed mature for her age. 

Which comment, mine or hers?  If it was mine, glad to have contributed to your day.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

Natalie Portman fills out a white space type outfit better than most women. >


----------



## Gasplug (28 Nov 2008)

and she looks good with a shaved head too.... ;D

Gasplug


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

Gasplug said:
			
		

> and she looks good with a shaved head too.... ;D
> 
> Gasplug


Not too sure about shaved head though.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Natalie Portman fills out a white space type outfit better than most women. >



Would you seriously put her up against Erwin Grey (Col Dearing)?


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Would you seriously put her up against Erwin Grey (Col Dearing)?


No, Erin Grey is a goddess! >  Natlalie is a mere hottie!! LOL
 That was the worst series ever, not including Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## 2 Cdo (28 Nov 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> No, Erin Grey is a goddess! >  Natlalie is a mere hottie!! LOL
> That was the worst series ever, not including *Walker Texas Ranger.*



How dare you slander the good name of Chuck Norris!  :rage:


----------



## MARS (28 Nov 2008)

"A French appeals court says Voodoo dolls of President Nicolas Sarkozy may remain on sale, but must carry a notice saying that pricking them harms the president's dignity".

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jrCSgzhRs2z1DJW52keD_2KE535QD94O0R181


----------



## medaid (28 Nov 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> "A French appeals court says Voodoo dolls of President Nicolas Sarkozy may remain on sale, but must carry a notice saying that pricking them harms the president's dignity".
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jrCSgzhRs2z1DJW52keD_2KE535QD94O0R181



Now... THAT is classic


----------



## CorporalMajor (28 Nov 2008)

This wasn't spoken per se, or did I see it, but it is pretty funny.

A rew recruit, with not enough time in to be counted on one hand, walks past two officers down a wide all, both of them at opposite sides of said hall. 

He had just learned about saluting, or perhaps not enough.  He was unsure which one to salute, so he saluted BOTH at the same time, with both his left and right arms.


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Nov 2008)

Yesterday at work I got told that i'm a valued member of the regiment and i'm in line for all my courses next year...then i read the Regimental manning list and realised that i'd been forgotten about, left off it and no one in my hierarchy had worred about it. I reckon that's pretty dumb... 
I'm going to form Hale Squadron now 8)


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Nov 2008)

Driver Wheel, had just been shown where to find the CFR.  First question asked a minute later...... Pte........., what is the CFR of this vehicle?  No answer.  What's the CFR?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (29 Nov 2008)

Not today but not all that long ago, I was reviewing a PER describing a "problem child's" laziness before passing it up the food chain and I came across a line something to the effect  "...he seems to be extremely disinterested...."


----------



## helpup (1 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, I like her attitude as well.  I've always thought of her as one of the smarter actresses out there today, very poised and has always seemed mature for her age.
> 
> Which comment, mine or hers?  If it was mine, glad to have contributed to your day.



Actually I meant my comment.   :-X


----------



## helpup (1 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Not too sure about shaved head though.


But you have to like the attitude of any woman who would be willing to do that to thier hair,  mind you most of them do as they like Canoe >


----------



## 1RNBR (2 Dec 2008)

This didnt happen today but about two weeks ago i took my kids to my parents for the weekend and bought them pizza from pizza hut. Well my mother was working so i told the girls to leave a couple of pieces for nanny.  I left the boxes on the stove. My mother gets home and see the boxes on the stove, she opens then top one, then closes it, them moves it to the counter about 5 steps away and turns around and opens the 2nd box and she looks at me and says:

mom: so you bought pizza?
me:  ??? umm yeah
her: was it expensive?
me: no
her: So where did you buy it at?
me: ???WTF ??? your kidding right?
her: no

I turned and walked away.

The following morning took the girls to Tim Hortons, and came home, my mom asked me where I went, and this is how the conversation went

mom: where did you go?
me: Tim Hortons
mom: where?
me Tim Hortons
mom: Where?
me: (in a louder voice getting annoyed at this point) TIM HORTONS
mom: Who is Tim Horton?
me: ( I looked at my father and he looked at me both completely dumbfounded) Dad is she for real?
Dad: yep never a dull moment!

I walked away shaking my head.

I love my mom!


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2008)

1RNBR said:
			
		

> This didnt happen today but about two weeks ago i took my kids to my parents for the weekend and bought them pizza from pizza hut. Well my mother was working so i told the girls to leave a couple of pieces for nanny.  I left the boxes on the stove. My mother gets home and see the boxes on the stove, she opens then top one, then closes it, them moves it to the counter about 5 steps away and turns around and opens the 2nd box and she looks at me and says:
> 
> mom: so you bought pizza?
> me:  ??? umm yeah
> ...



That's funny!!  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (2 Dec 2008)

that sounds like my Mother in Law


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Dec 2008)

The dumbest thing I heard today? That's easy:

Senator Elizabeth May

Oh, I almost forgot Bob Rae's gem:

"Nobody won the election."


----------



## medaid (2 Dec 2008)

You do not need body armour when dealing with criminals... Realy?


----------



## Love793 (2 Dec 2008)

OK, I heard it yesterday, but close enough-

Jack Layton "PM Harper, you have lost the support of the Canadian People..."


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Dec 2008)

While watching Firepower:Tanks.
"The 105mm main gun of the M1 Abrams has the ability to take out any opposition."
This show is from the Discovery channel network(History channel, Military Channel)
You would think that with all the knowledge base and editing they would get it right, Throughout the entire episode they said it had a 105mm gun.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Dec 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> While watching Firepower:Tanks.
> "The 105mm main gun of the M1 Abrams has the ability to take out any opposition."
> This show is from the Discovery channel network(History channel, Military Channel)
> You would think that with all the knowledge base and editing they would get it right, Throughout the entire episode they said it had a 105mm gun.


The original  M1 Abrams had the the 105mm rifled barrel, the M1A1 and A2 switched to the 120mm smoothbore barrel.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Dec 2008)

The episode was from '06 And they where talking about the M1A2 and how it effectively employed the 105mm gun in OIF, not once did they mention that is uses a 120mm. 
Also apparently the LAV3 was developed by the US Army not General Dynamics Canada (According to Firepower)


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Dec 2008)

I heard some of Mr. Dion's speech. Does that count, as neither my French buddy nor I could understand him.


----------



## danchapps (3 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I heard some of Mr. Dion's speech. Does that count, as neither my French buddy nor I could understand him.



All you had to say was "Dion spoke" and we would have understood. I don't know if he counts though as he speaks everyday, and all sounds equally dumb.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I heard some of Mr. Dion's speech. Does that count, as neither my French buddy nor I could understand him.


...was that him talking??????
I swear I could hear a baby crying about something.... :crybaby:  it's not fair!!!
 ???


----------



## bran (3 Dec 2008)

"Bottled water's bad for the environment"..."Well only the bottle"


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Dec 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> All you had to say was "Dion spoke" and we would have understood. I don't know if he counts though as he speaks everyday, and all sounds equally dumb.



I can't understand him but I am sure it was dumb. Also went to a staff meeting for my where one of the grand Frommages stated that saving money in your department and returning it to help pay the defict was not good because the army might spend it on a new tank.   :


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (4 Dec 2008)

Well,  Dion's rebuttle looked like it was done with a Webcam in his parent's basement.  Sometiumes it isn't what you say,  buit also how you say it that can make something dumb.


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2008)

Yeah.... like what gives with the lousy camera work on his response to the PMs broadcast ???
At 1st I thought it was my eyesight that was going (always a possibility)
Looks like it was done with a toy webcam - while being handled by .... a child

Godawful


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2008)

Maybe not dumb, but certainly funny.  Here in Ottawa, some deterioration of the *Chaudière Crossing* was noted recently and so the bridge is closed.  When one of the deejays on BOB FM (93.9) mentioned it on the news, it sounded like they said *"Shoddier Bridge"* which, I guess, it is.   ;D

Bridge Closed


----------



## Trinity (2 Jan 2009)

Overheard this tidbit

Q.  How long did you smoke for?
A. 50 years
Q. How many did you smoke in a day?
A. Depends on how much I drank!




You have to love the honesty.


----------



## Dissident (8 Jan 2009)

"The password is FRIDAY, Challenge: Foxtrot, answer:Romeo..."


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2009)

Dissident said:
			
		

> "The password is FRIDAY, Challenge: Foxtrot, answer:Romeo..."



Perhaps the person who chose that, figured that "Friday" was only a five letter word.    ;D


----------



## Brat56 (9 Jan 2009)

" Driver, what bus is this ? Where does it go? ".... meanwhile, the destination sign on the front and the side explains it all :!!!!


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (9 Jan 2009)

Not today, but fairly recently...

Teacher: I'm 44, but my real age is 11, I was born on a Leap Year.

Student: So, when's your birthday?   :

There wasn't a whole lot of work accomplished in class after that...


----------



## mssdonna (10 Jan 2009)

From a co-worker just moved to Alberta

"I plugged my car in last night but it was still cold when I got into it this morning...."


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Jan 2009)

Me, very early this morning drinking some V8 Fusion, while I was drinking I was holding the bottle and reading the ingredients.

For a brief second I could of swore I read "Magic Acid" but then I thought "Why the hell would there be magic acid in this juice?"

Then I clued in, Malic Acid...

It was very early.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (10 Jan 2009)

"Halt! Advance one to be reckoned with!"


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jan 2009)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> "Halt! Advance one to be reckoned with!"




This happened about 33 years ago:

One of our fellow candidates drank too much rum on ex. He was inebriated for the first time in his life.
We were stood to at early dark buffalo, and he was being an a$$. Our Sect Comd asked "are you loaded?", meaning drunk.

Our mate replied....drum roll here please....

"Yes MCpl I have a full mag on and one up the spout!"


----------



## CountDC (12 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> This happened about 33 years ago:
> 
> One of our fellow candidates drank too much rum on ex. He was inebriated for the first time in his life.
> We were stood to at early dark buffalo, and he was being an a$$. Our Sect Comd asked "are you loaded?", meaning drunk.
> ...




LOL!!  Sounds like a guy I went through basic with (although he did his best stuff sober).  Every course should have one.

example:  return from range (statements already given, march from range to weapon lock up).  Standing formed up waiting to secure.

Ummm - MCpl.

Yes candidate.

Should I empty my rifle now. ( for some reason there became an instant void around him and nobody took flak for breaking ranks )


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2009)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Me:  "Excuse me....what time does the gym close tonight??"
> 
> Front Desk Guy:  "We close at 6pm."
> 
> ...



 ??? You knew what the sign said, but had to ask?  ???

BTW this is MY first enter for the day.... I am sure there are more to come.  >

ME
ME


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Jan 2009)

I was watching the documentary Who Fired the First Shot at Pearl Harbor on History.ca yesterday evening. A couple of times the narrator said that only if the word that the USS _Ward_ had sunk a Japanese submarine just outside the entrance to the harbour had been passed on in a timely manner, the US Navy would have had time to evacuate the crews from their ships before the Japanese aircraft arrived.


----------



## geo (13 Jan 2009)

.... evacuate the ships ???

Dunno - would have thought that the US would've manned the guns & goten their fighters off the ground.... and gotten a fighting chance


----------



## CBH99 (13 Jan 2009)

About the gym closing at 9pm instead of 6pm....shush!!  (Didn't realize how stupid that was until now...lol)

HOLIDAY HOURS - the posted gym times weren't being followed....thats my excuse anyhow, and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Jan 2009)

I just heard the old news that Facebook is banning 'explicit' breastfeeding pics. The same radio announcer trying to justify how natural the act is and how breastfeeding has been going on for thousands of years wondering who does Facebook think they are to deny this.

My thought was that to produce the baby required an act that is also natural and has been going on for thousands of years... >

ME


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jan 2009)

Asked a Malay what Malaysians thought of Palestinians and he answered: "They are our Muslim brothers" meaning that they can't be wrong and thinking they might be wrong would wrong, therefore the answer is correct in his eyes.

I was polite enough not to roll my eyes


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Jan 2009)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> I just heard the old news that Facebook is banning 'explicit' breastfeeding pics. The same radio announcer trying to justify how natural the act is and how breastfeeding has been going on for thousands of years wondering who does Facebook think they are to deny this.
> 
> My thought was that to produce the baby required an act that is also natural and has been going on for thousands of years... >
> 
> ME



Heeeeeyyyyy.....?????.....Yeahhhhhh.... Now THAT makes sense!!


----------



## shanesgirl (14 Jan 2009)

O.k, this wasnt said today but I did say this  to my husband ( he would be so proud of me posting this ) who then turned and stared at me for quite some time, it was the summer and there was a water restriction for lawns, well anyway  the news was informing homeowners on how much water could be used to water lawns.  I remember hearing something about a full frisbee being the appropriate amount of water to be used and i said "how is that supposed to water your WHOLE lawn? wouldnt you need more one frisbee full? and how are you supposed to disperse it?"  needless to say I havent been able to live it down since.


----------



## dale622 (14 Jan 2009)

While I was in the drivethrough ordering my coffee this morning I couldn't belive my ears when I was asked "Is this to stay or to go".

I don't think she saw the humor when I said "to stay"


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jan 2009)

Not said but read


*Message to all staff:

All ********** staff are directed to report for work as usual today.
This direction includes staff that work at facilities affected by the power outage.
Staff will be directed by their supervisors and managers on the need to be at the work location during the day.*

Makes sense except it was sent to us on our closed access work email system that can only be used/read from work.

Mind it is early here today and I'm sure they'll top that


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jan 2009)

That's like the old trick of doing roll call and stopping to say "anyone that is NOT here, please raise your hand".  I always find that a nice ice breaker before a presentation.


----------



## Dissident (19 Jan 2009)

Zero this is one tree alpha, you are broken and distracted, over
  Zero, say again over


----------



## stealthylizard (19 Jan 2009)

I have to pay $19 for a lost BFA?


----------



## twistidnick (19 Jan 2009)

Unnamed Sh*tpmp walks in to the room and picks up an 1187 shotgun
Unnamed Pte.. "hey man you didn't do your safety procautions on that shot gun, what if there was a f***ing  live round in it?'
Unnamed Sh*tpump " I don't f***ing care if its loaded or not -f*** off

This is a true story i wish it wasn't i would like to think us Gun Plumbers hold ourselves to higher standard when it come to anything to do with weapons. but i guess some people are just dumb


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I have to pay $19 for a lost BFA?



LOL, I used to have a couple in my desk drawer.


----------



## CorporalMajor (20 Jan 2009)

DiscoDisco said:
			
		

> Unnamed Sh*tpmp walks in to the room and picks up an 1187 shotgun
> Unnamed Pte.. "hey man you didn't do your safety procautions on that shot gun, what if there was a f***ing  live round in it?'
> Unnamed Sh*tpump " I don't f***ing care if its loaded or not -f*** off
> 
> This is a true story i wish it wasn't i would like to think us Gun Plumbers hold ourselves to higher standard when it come to anything to do with weapons. but i guess some people are just dumb



I take it you're having fun in borden ? 
Menergy@@@!


Anyways, it wasn't today. But the dumbest thing I've heard, was when I was assisting my res unit with a toy drive for Salvation Army. I leave the building to assist some poor woman secure her belongings to her stroller, and it is -30C not including the windchill, easily the coldest day of the year. Since it is cold enough to claim my ears in mere seconds, I don a balaclava.  Some Cpl from my unit who was also outside, walks by and asks why I was wearing it.  :

Later on he and some other Cpl jack me up and state that I was "making the unit look bad" and that balaclavas aren't attractive.  Even if I were helping someone else, and no one else was outside to begin with. I maintained that being safe from the elements is far more important, especially since it was dangerously cold outside, but since they were higher ranking than me, that apparently makes them right. Even if I were to succumb to frostbite (how smart would we look then?)  Later on, some individuals goofed off and tossed footballs at one another in the presence of the media, but nothing was said. 

It appears that common sense and logic have went the way of dinosaurs. Apparently preparing yourself for the cold is bad, but looking like imbeciles in front of CTV is okay.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jan 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I take it you're having fun in borden ?
> Menergy@@@!
> 
> 
> ...



 These two "leaders" should come talk to me for some "counselling".  One of the most important facets an NCO should possess is the abiltity to know when and where to use common sense, like wearing something on your head so you don't become a casualty. If you had frostbite, these two should have been up in front of the RSM for failing to use their common sense.


----------



## CorporalMajor (21 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> These two "leaders" should come talk to me for some "counselling".  One of the most important facets an NCO should possess is the abiltity to know when and where to use common sense, like wearing something on your head so you don't become a casualty. If you had frostbite, these two should have been up in front of the RSM for failing to use their common sense.


 Exactly.  I simply shrugged my shoulders, and resisted the urge to tell them to fuck off. 

Perhaps I am more sensitive to cold than others, but my cheekbones literally felt like they were burning off, so I put the balaclava on.  I don't care how stupid I look - the uniform and my kit are designed to keep me alive, not merely look attractive.  I don't wear it to impress others.  I will never let any of my troops be uncomfortable or threatened by the elements unless necessary. 

It's not the last time it has happened. On one weekend class I came dressed for the winter with windproof kit because we were going outside later that evening to practice comms.  Yet again another guy spoke to me, and said I was "setting a bad example" because I was the only one who didn't have to waste 15 minutes changing from garrison dress to outdoor dress.  

This "fashion over function" mentality needs to die, and fast.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> These two "leaders" should come talk to me for some "counselling".  One of the most important facets an NCO should possess is the abiltity to know when and where to use common sense, like wearing something on your head so you don't become a casualty. If you had frostbite, these two should have been up in front of the RSM for failing to use their common sense.



I agree Jim and if they fail to grasp it the first time in the Sgt Major's office, then the second counselling session may be old school type.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jan 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I agree Jim and if they fail to grasp it the first time in the Sgt Major's office, then the second counselling session may be old school type.



Out around back I take it at the School of Hard Knocks......


----------



## Danjanou (21 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Out around back I take it at the School of Hard Knocks......



Moi.... I was the kinder gentler Warrant ask Tony. 8)


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jan 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> ... changing from garrison dress to outdoor dress.



Garrison dress? Thought that went out in the mid 1990's

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## CorporalMajor (22 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Garrison dress? Thought that went out in the mid 1990's
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OWDU


by garrison dress I meant the ordinary dress of the day....cadpat trousers, cadpat tunic.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2009)

WTF is a CADPAT tunic?  A tunic is part of your DEU is it not?

Most people just call it CADPAT, cammie-jammie's, the 'relish suit', or combat shirt/pants.  The Air Force refers to it as LWCC (Light Weight Combat Clothing).

Names For CADPAT on the CTS site 

Names for CADPAT on the CEMS site


----------



## time expired (22 Jan 2009)

Watched the anointing of ABM on CNN and BBC World,the dumb
things I heard there would take up too much bandwidth to repeat
here.
          Regards


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jan 2009)

time expired said:
			
		

> Watched the anointing of ABM on CNN and BBC World,the dumb
> things I heard there would take up too much bandwidth to repeat
> here.
> Regards



I called it a coronation.


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I called it a coronation.


and you wouldnt be wrong in calling it that.  I am all for pagentry and cerimony but for a contry that prides itself on getting rid of the monarchy they sure do love the pomp and cerimony.  Come to think of it most republick's do.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Jan 2009)

Okay, this is not a "heard" but a "seen" and the person in question will NOT give me the photo lest it be put on the interwebs BUT...

During a recent large scale exercise of an unnamed brigade in Mississippi, an Ops center was set up with many, many technological advances.  They used all the latest gizmos for keeping track of and managing troops and equipment.  The Supply system was put into full order before the deployment and millions of dollars were spent on getting the latest IT equipment to maximize the use of these new advances.

A certain unnamed unit that takes care of combat resupply and service had a 6 foot table setup in the command center.  On it: a laptop shadowed by a 42 inch monitor.  The picture I have shows this laptop on with the 42 inch screen behind it. 

On the screen:  Nothing.  It is turned off, not plugged in and being used as a bulletin board to tape schedules and other important papers on.

Army digitization: FAIL.


----------



## CorporalMajor (22 Jan 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> WTF is a CADPAT tunic?  A tunic is part of your DEU is it not?
> 
> Most people just call it CADPAT, cammie-jammie's, the 'relish suit', or combat shirt/pants.  The Air Force refers to it as LWCC (Light Weight Combat Clothing).
> 
> ...


Myself and anyone I've met in LFCA have called either the CADPAT or DEU tops "tunics". 

That's what they're called on my kit lists, too.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Myself and anyone I've met in LFCA have called either the CADPAT or DEU tops "tunics".
> 
> That's what they're called on my kit lists, too.



Think its a hold back to the Garrison Dress era


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Myself and anyone I've met in LFCA have called either the CADPAT or DEU tops "tunics".
> 
> That's what they're called on my kit lists, too.



*sigh*

ok then...


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jan 2009)

WTF is a CadPat Tunic?

It;s a SHIRT!! 

Someone needs to check their egos at the Armory entrance. You don't rename things because you don't like the name the Army gave it.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> It;s a SHIRT!!



Actually it's a coat...  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2009)

And arguing about it truly belongs in this thread.


----------



## Sub_Guy (22 Jan 2009)

http://www.surplusig.com/9/29/127/Frontenacs_Cadpat.html
http://www.flecktarn.co.uk/dgccs1na.html

Today is the first time I have heard it called a tunic....


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

It does rank up there as the dumbest thing I heard today. ( the conversation on the jacket/ coat/ tunic.)

My own 2Cents  gortex jacket aka Jacket

Cadpat shirt, aka shirt
""         pants  aka pants

but what the hey bus driver jackets and lagoon green shirts for everyone


----------



## CountDC (22 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> And arguing about it truly belongs in this thread.



 :rofl:


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

just peeked at my shirt's label...

I'm wearing a 
COAT / MANTEAU, 
COMBAT LTWT CADPAT

Cheez... silly

not to be confused with

COAT COMBAT ICE / MANTEAU COMBAT EVI

Sooo... I guess the only thing that is a shirt.... is my undershirt


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> http://www.surplusig.com/9/29/127/Frontenacs_Cadpat.html
> http://www.flecktarn.co.uk/dgccs1na.html
> 
> Today is the first time I have heard it called a tunic....



Oh brother someone please stop the renaming insanity.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2009)

Just for dirt...I asked today at the Wing Supply counter if they had a shortage of "CADPAT tunics"...the guy looked at me and said...

"a what???"

Hey, it IS the "what is the dumbest thing you heard said today" thread.  "CADPAT tunic" and "outdoor dress" (wtf in the army ISN'T outdoor dress aside from DEUs?)  : seemed to fit for me when I was reading.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jan 2009)

Before we got sidetracked on the issue of "tunic" versus "shirt" et al, our young friend CorporalMajor brings up a good point:

The point being that too many people are still worried about dress/deportment issues versus performance (or lack thereof) issues. They either have no common sense, been surgically removed or turned it in when they were promoted.

Some of our "recruiting poster" soldiers turned out to be real duds in the field, while some of our Barney Rubbles were solid performers.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

It's the age old story.

You are enrolled
You know a fair bit about a whole lot of things
As time goes on, you learn more and more about less and less
Till you know everything about nothing
Then they promote you.... >
and you start the whole cycle all over again.


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

I am not trying to defend those who didn't want him to dress for the weather as it sounds like they were just going for the LCF.
but I have also had my share of troops overdress for the weather and could barely perform the tasks they were about to do or as they were stripping off the clothing to prevent overheating ( under supervision mind you ) What they thought was cold didn't take into account the days activities.  For the most part they learn but there are a few die hards who take longer to figure out what they need to wear vice what they are wearing as they think it is cold.  Ahh the fun of juggling the learning curve and preventing idiots from going the LCF route.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

not a problem helpup... Rememebr seeing a recruit (of jamaican extraction) crawl into the 10 man tent & proceed to get into his sleeping bag wearing his mucklucks, parka.... the works.  Didn't want to believe me when I told him that all he would do is SWEAT his bag off in his bag AND FREEZE....

He learnt - it wasn't pretty, but he learnt.


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> It's the age old story.
> 
> You are enrolled
> You know a fair bit about a whole lot of things
> ...



But,  what happens when you can't get promoted anymore?


----------



## helpup (23 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> not a problem helpup... Rememebr seeing a recruit (of jamaican extraction) crawl into the 10 man tent & proceed to get into his sleeping bag wearing his mucklucks, parka.... the works.  Didn't want to believe me when I told him that all he would do is SWEAT his bag off in his bag AND FREEZE....
> 
> He learnt - it wasn't pretty, but he learnt.


I thought I made this reply already but had a error in posting it. 

I think we may of been working with the same crew, I recall the Jamacians up when I was with 3 CDO and they were a chuckle to watch. Mind you so were the U.S. Army from the South. And in many ways more so as the bitching was north american in dialect if not accent.  The Norwegians on the other hand fit right in and had a blast with the weather.


----------



## helpup (23 Jan 2009)

This happened last night. My Wife is asking me to watch the Birthing video's to "prepare myself" for the big event.  Being the good guy that I am told her sure I can but know most of it by now since I am not 20 with no life experience or TV Viewing.  "But you should be prepared for watching the Placenta come out." Says my Lovely Wife.  Nah, I don't need to see that as I wont be watching the Placenta coming out of you. "But why wouldn't you want to watch that" she asks? .......................... 

"Fine Honey I will watch the Placenta if and when I have to do the delivery. "
The look on her face was priceless and we agreed I don't need to watch that particular video


----------



## Sub_Guy (23 Jan 2009)

Birthing Videos = Waste of time

Been through 3, all 3 were different, and not one video out there would have done anything to prepare me.  I could give two $hits about some other woman giving birth, and why on earth would anyone want to watch that stuff is beyond me.


As for the dumbest thing.  Found this on cbc.ca regarding the Belgian murders this morning
"This is exactly why I will never support a nationalized daycare program. The government cannot guarantee the safety and security of my child and it would provide a central location for pedophiles and/or nutcases to find children"

What does nationalized daycare have to do with a nutjob?


----------



## helpup (23 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Birthing Videos = Waste of time
> 
> Been through 3, all 3 were different, and not one video out there would have done anything to prepare me.  I could give two $hits about some other woman giving birth, and why on earth would anyone want to watch that stuff is beyond me.



I agree with being a waste of time but when dealing with a pregnant wife my philosophy is pick my battles.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Jan 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> I agree with being a waste of time but when dealing with a pregnant wife my philosophy is pick my battles.



Amen to that!

the scar on my tounge may never heal, and I'm starting to answer every question from authority with "That sounds great sweetie, I'll get right on it" which can cause akward moments at the head shed.

the hardest part is not doing everything she asks and agreeing with her, it's remembering to be excited about everything otherwise she swings from giddy to teary eyed depressed in the blink of an eye. 

5 more months...


Dumbest thing I heard recently was newscaster refering to Obama as the first American African-American to be president.


----------



## CorporalMajor (23 Jan 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Just for dirt...I asked today at the Wing Supply counter if they had a shortage of "CADPAT tunics"...the guy looked at me and said...
> 
> "a what???"
> 
> Hey, it IS the "what is the dumbest thing you heard said today" thread.  "CADPAT tunic" and "outdoor dress" (wtf in the army ISN'T outdoor dress aside from DEUs?)  : seemed to fit for me when I was reading.


Look. Perhaps it isn't technically correct, but I here in the Army Reserves in the NCR, almost every time people refer to the "CADPAT SHIRT" they say "CADPAT TUNIC".  The two are interchangeable.  

"The point being that too many people are still worried about dress/deportment issues versus performance (or lack thereof) issues. They either have no common sense, been surgically removed or turned it in when they were promoted."

Thanks Sir. This is it right here. If anyone wants to be uncomfortable or threatened by the elements when not needed, they can do it themselves, I will do the smart thing instead.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Look. Perhaps it isn't technically correct, but I here in the Army Reserves in the NCR, almost every time people refer to the "CADPAT SHIRT" they say "CADPAT TUNIC".  The two are interchangeable.
> 
> "The point being that too many people are still worried about dress/deportment issues versus performance (or lack thereof) issues. They either have no common sense, been surgically removed or turned it in when they were promoted."
> 
> Thanks Sir. This is it right here. If anyone wants to be uncomfortable or threatened by the elements when not needed, they can do it themselves, I will do the smart thing instead.



Funny.   I there in the NCR have never ever heard of the use of the term/words CADPAT Tunic, even when I there Army Reservists talking.


----------



## helpup (23 Jan 2009)

I just finished a stint,with the GGFG and the only tunic I heard talked about was the red one for the Ceremonial Guard. Mind you I may of missed someone calling that but everytime I brought it up in conversations it was Cadpat-shirts,  or Cbt Shirts ( hey it is what I grew up with )


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jan 2009)

Can I be polite in saying "who the fark cares?"  We know what he was referring to I am pretty sure.. did anyone think the guy was walking around in CADPAT DEUs??

Seriously, if someone points at a LAV and calls it a tank, I'm pretty sure I'll figure out what they are referring to!!  The energy we waste just to tell someone they are WRONG and we are better than them is silly!! 

Can't we just move on?  I am sure we have heard dumber things than that today!  

Okay, I just polled my office and apprently the dumbest thing THEY heard today was me stating that the squirrels in Oromocto will wait for traffic and then cross once they stop.  I have seen it happen myself but these Montrealers don't think it's true.


----------



## canadian4ever (24 Jan 2009)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> Amen to that!
> 
> the scar on my tounge may never heal, and I'm starting to answer every question from authority with "That sounds great sweetie, I'll get right on it" which can cause akward moments at the head shed.
> 
> ...


I have one better. On one Canadian station they were talking to people on the street about Obama and one said something like "I womnder when Canada will have an African-American Prime Minister".


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> I have one better. On one Canadian station they were talking to people on the street about Obama and one said something like "I womnder when Canada will have an African-American Prime Minister".


After Obama has his two terms & imigrates to Canada - taking his years to become a Canadian citzen >


----------



## Long in the tooth (24 Jan 2009)

Probably 'heard said'.  Out


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> After Obama has his two terms & imigrates to Canada - taking his years to become a Canadian citzen >



But young Kadar is already a Canadian Citizen and gets almost as much press time as Harper or Iggy.....I wonder if he would be competition for Jack's position, or would they form a coalition


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2009)

Everything Jack Layton said for the last 10 minutes on CBC news Sunday.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Everything Jack Layton said for the last 10 minutes on CBC news Sunday.



As I don't watch the Communist Broadcasting Corporation, do you have any links for us who need some levity this cold Sunday morning?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As I don't watch the Communist Broadcasting Corportation, do you have any links for us who need some levity this cold Sunday morning?



I dont have any links sorry, it was a TV interview so it may end up online later. More of the same from him "only the coalition can provide a stable government...blah blah blah...."


----------



## helpup (26 Jan 2009)

Yeah I caught Jack last night, lamenting how the Conservatives were taking from his platform. ( funny I know he is a fan of that ) and this from the Man who wanted to take 50 Billion ( or was it million ) from business.   Even while saying that the economy was taking.


----------



## 1RNBR (26 Jan 2009)

This happened friday, but I work for Rogers in a call centre and I answered the call that came in and this is how the conversation went:

Me: Thank you for calling Rogers my name is ***** can I get your first and last name?
Customer: 709-555-5555
Me: and your first and last name?
Customer: I already gave that to you
Me: actually sir you gave me your phone number
Customer: Yes I know
Me: I need to get your first and last name
Customer: 709-555-5555
Me: sir that is your phone number I know need your first and last name
Customer: What do you need that for?
Me: So that I know that I have the correct account 
Customer: My name is Smith
Me: Can I please have your first name?
Customer: Why?
Me: so I can confirm I have the correct account in front of me
Customer: Mike
Me: and for security purposes can I get the postal code?
(this is where things go downhill)
Customer: I live in Newfoundland we dont have postal codes!
Me: (totally flabbergasted and not knowing what to say) ummm ok sir can I get your address
Customer: I dont know let me go look it up.

after waiting 5 minutes the customer came back and gave me his address, and no this is not a newfie joke, this was an actuall conversation. I had no idea what to say when he told me that there are no postal codes in newfoundland and that he didnt know his address. total length of the call was 1hour 25 min, and all he wanted was his account balance and a cable hookup as he already had internet and home phone.  Normal length of that type of call from start to finish 5-10minutes! I love my job lol


----------



## helpup (26 Jan 2009)

I am going on a limb here and suggest Canada Post would be supprised if he didnt have a postal code.  Unless he lived in a serviced cottage, and even then.


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2009)

Every corner of Canada has a postal code.  Those on the rock start with an "A".
They may not get home delivery where he lives - there is either a postoffice or some superbox with his name associated to it but he does have a psotal code.

The fact that it took him 5 minutes to "find" his home address is right over the top IMHO.

People like him give Newfs a bad rep.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Jan 2009)

He probably knows his address as "down da road dere bye, just around the corner from Jim's place"

Obviously.


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2009)

Ahhh.... so he used his cellphone to call Jim for his address


----------



## rdtul (26 Jan 2009)

Student "No, the other sergeant said we didn't have to show up until nine."     
Sergeant "If you have all this time in the morning, it's a full kit layout inspection."
Course Senior "So does that include, like, the dresser too?"    :


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2009)

rdtul said:
			
		

> Student "No, the other sergeant said we didn't have to show up until nine."
> Sergeant "If you have all this time in the morning, it's a full kit layout inspection."
> Course Senior "So does that include, like, the dresser too?"    :



Must be that new "better educated" generation of recuits i hear we are getting.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2009)

"Why doesn't the Land Staff wear DEUs?"


----------



## CorporalMajor (27 Jan 2009)

I begin to work on a Politics assignment for college.  Reading its outline, I see that I must take a current issue affecting Canada's people and suggesting how the Government should handle it. 

Rules are:
1) "Can't be TV, or internet. Has to be the RADIO". Simply because. Sure, let's make things more inconvenient for the sake of itself. 
2) "You may not use a talk show because of potential bias/emotional slant." Okay, that makes sense.  "I reccomend CBC"..........  :rofl:

I guess I was wrong about common sense going the dinosaur route, perhaps it never existed to begin with.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jan 2009)

I heard Jack Layton on the radio this morning.

Enough said there.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I heard Jack Layton on the radio this morning.
> 
> Enough said there.



We have a winner.


----------



## Lang75 (27 Jan 2009)

I`ll second that nomination.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Jan 2009)

A winner?  Is that for Jack Layton?  Or the fact that OldSolduer was actually listening to him?!?!


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jan 2009)

It was mostly blah blah blah what Jack was saying, besides I said I HEARD him.,.....lol, didn't say I was listening.

He was on about how PM Harper was proposing budget items that the PM doesn't beleive in. Like Jack has NEVER done that!


----------



## 1RNBR (27 Jan 2009)

Whenever good ol' Jack is seen an about to open his mouth you can be absolutely sure that something dumb is about to be said! so to save myself the agravation of getting frustrated with a man that has the sense and political savy of a peanut, i change the channel!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2009)

Has Lizzie May or any of her cronies get elected last time around ?

No !

So why is she flapping her gums in the halls of parliament ?


----------



## kkwd (27 Jan 2009)

There is some snow falling here at the moment. The 5 o'clock news was on and the reporter read an email he got from a viewer. The viewer said "Before people drive their cars they should clear the snow off their windshield." I guess the viewer and the reporter thought a lot of people just let it blow off as they race down the interstate.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jan 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> I guess the viewer and the reporter thought a lot of people just let it blow off as they race down the interstate.



Most do around here.  :


----------



## stealthylizard (27 Jan 2009)

If the NDP had been in government since we beat the Liberals, there would still be a surplus, and global warming would be getting solved. - Overheard while waiting to pick up boxed lunches


----------



## geo (27 Jan 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> If the NDP had been in government since we beat the Liberals, there would still be a surplus, and global warming would be getting solved. - Overheard while waiting to pick up boxed lunches



A surplus of hot air !


----------



## newfin (28 Jan 2009)

Dumbest thing I heard today?  That the government is going to start handing out cash it doesn't have to stem the tide of a global recession.  Wasn't it Floyd Laughren who said that he intended to spend his way out of the recession?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> A surplus of hot air !



never mind it was just gas....







 ;D


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jan 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> If the NDP had been in government since we beat the Liberals, there would still be a surplus, and global warming would be getting solved. - Overheard while waiting to pick up boxed lunches



And just where were you picking up those box lunches from when you overheard these pearls of wisdom? The place that all those short school buses take people to? 8)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jan 2009)

Huh?  RMC?


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jan 2009)

They have those special kids school buses at RMC?


Well that explains a lot. 8)


----------



## HollywoodHitman (28 Jan 2009)

During a school presentation I was doing for a friend today, I was asked by a young fella whether or not Canda was prepared to defend against an alien attack. When I said I didn't know, he asked if I was aware of any nations that were preparing for this possibility. 

Wow.


----------



## AirCanuck (28 Jan 2009)

Today while at my flight school which has been taken over by a Chinese country and filled with students essentially straight out of China, I heard one of them talking to an instructor.  He said (while eating a pack of peanuts) 'I don't think that any Chinese people are allergic to peanuts.'  one of the other Chinese students said 'I'm allergic to girls.'


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Jan 2009)

AirCanuck said:
			
		

> Today while at my flight school which has been taken over by a Chinese country and filled with students essentially straight out of China, I heard one of them talking to an instructor.  He said (while eating a pack of peanuts) 'I don't think that any Chinese people are allergic to peanuts.'  one of the other Chinese students said 'I'm allergic to girls.'



Well, thats one way to help with the overpopulation of China.  Tad harsh though.

Oddball


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2009)

Did anyone ask what he thought the symptoms were?  Flushed skin?  Tightness in the pants?  Increased heart rate?  Increased respiration?


----------



## AirCanuck (28 Jan 2009)

hahahaha.  These kids are ridiculous.  Say the funniest things sometimes.  They all had to pick english names and picked names like 'ted, harry, rick, max'.  one wanted to be called 'awesome' but they said he couldn't.


----------



## Viperboss (28 Jan 2009)

Planned Power outtages in the CFB Kingston Area happened and all traffic lights went out and this happened around 15:30. So you can imagine traffic leaving the base was a mess.

While listening to MP's on the scanner and sitting in traffic.

Unit: Has anyone notified Kingston Police about the power outtages?
Base: Yes they have been informed but no idea on response time.
Unit: I just saw a Kingston Police Van drive by. Just thought i let you know.
Base: Well what you waiting for?
Unit: <Sounding puzzled> What do you want me to do?
Base: Put your lights on. pull them over and ask when they responding.


----------



## AirCanuck (28 Jan 2009)

hahaha that's a good one..


----------



## twistidnick (28 Jan 2009)

which battrey is the accessory battrey in the MILCOTS the upper left right or the upper left? 


Just another day at the office


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Jan 2009)

Corp - "Rightio lads, i want the whole troop's radio and comsec gear accounted for and numbers checked and i want the list on my desk in an hour"
Me - "Ah, corp, i did all that on monday"
Corp - "Yep Hales, realise that, but i need another copy"
Me - "Couldnt you just copy the original copy?"
Corp (Looking a little shifty) - "Mate, this is the Army, sometimes you've got to do things more then once"
Me - "...You lost the sheet i gave you on monday, didnt you?"
Corp - "...yeah..."


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Corp - "Rightio lads, i want the whole troop's radio and comsec gear accounted for and numbers checked and i want the list on my desk in an hour"
> Me - "Ah, corp, i did all that on monday"
> Corp - "Yep Hales, realise that, but i need another copy"
> Me - "Couldnt you just copy the original copy?"
> ...




Oh god..... Im dying laughing over here....

Worlds apart and yet still the Same.....  I think I had that conversation with a MCpl once or twice in my career thus far as well...


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Jan 2009)

A private saying "I thought....."


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2009)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Oh god..... Im dying laughing over here....
> 
> Worlds apart and yet still the Same.....  I think I had that conversation with a MCpl once or twice in my career thus far as well...



You guys need to go on a PLQ and learn how to CYA.  You make a list; you keep a copy.  Then you impress the shit out of said "Looser of Docs" by handing him/her a copy in seconds of being requested.    ;D


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Jan 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> If the NDP had been in government since we beat the Liberals, there would still be a surplus, and global warming would be getting solved. - Overheard while waiting to pick up boxed lunches


 

Brutal.

We have a winner.


----------



## AirCanuck (29 Jan 2009)

that NDP one gets my vote by far.


----------



## Burrows (29 Jan 2009)

"Yes, the phone is defective, but the manufacturer doesn't consider that defect valid under warranty"

Yep.  They made it wrong, but it isn't their fault.


----------



## stealthylizard (31 Jan 2009)

_Person 1)  Do antelope have the right to life? Do they have the right to not be chased down in terror and eaten alive?

Person 2)  The antelope doesn't have the right to life, but it has the right to not be tortured or tormented.

Person 1)  If it doesn't have the right to life, then how can it have the right not to be tormented or tortured? If there is no right to life, then no other rights can exist, because the right to life is the basis for all other rights. Animals are often tormented and harassed in the animal kingdom - orcas tormenting and torturing seals, cats tormenting and torturing other animals, hens ganging up and pecking other hens to death, packs of cheetahs gang raping a female cheetah, and on and on. Are you saying that all those victims have the right not to be treated like that?

Person 2)  Yes they have a right not to be treated like that.

Person 1)  So the animals that do that to other animals really ought to be arrested and hauled before a court of law, or even perhaps put in front of a firing squad and shot? They are, afterall, violators of those animals rights.

Person 2)  No because they don't know that they have those rights.

Me)  And do you think that telling them they have those rights is going to change orcas tormenting and torturing seals, cats tormenting and torturing other animals, hens ganging up and pecking other hens to death, packs of cheetahs gang raping a female cheetah, and on and on.???
How do you communicate that to the rest of the animal kingdom ._

Yes, I get into some stupid internet conversations .


----------



## Infandone (31 Jan 2009)

"I'm better than a Reservist." - Former Cadet


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Jan 2009)

On youtube today.
"What moron puts lights on a tank?"
along with:
"Tanks have lights?"


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2009)

Infandone said:
			
		

> "I'm better than a Reservist." - Former Cadet



 >  A Spaced cadet.   >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

g_star15 said:
			
		

> why did you onnly spend 3 weeks on the course?


----------



## Lil_T (31 Jan 2009)

Hanging out with my 12 year old yesterday.

Him: (singing) "... I can taste her on my tongue.."

Me: Oh yeah, how'd she taste?

Him:  'pretty gross actually, like a mix of chocolate, kraft dinner and cheeseburger.'

what a kid.       ... perhaps that should go under most disturbing thing you heard today.


----------



## AirCanuck (1 Feb 2009)

not today, but over the holidays.

My uncle is taking his girlfriend's 23 year old son who has lived in Canada all his life (and thus no stranger to the holidays celebrated here) to the unemployment office.  As they're standing there in line, he turns to my uncle and says, "So what's with this Christmas thing?  How long has that been around?"


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

Not said but posted in a Buy & Sell:

Wood: Ready to burn. 

That's kind of like Food: Ready to eat.  ;D


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

That's what they call the US rat packs.... MREs


----------



## Lil_T (4 Feb 2009)

On youtube today

MarPAT works
CADPAT works - kind of.

coming from a dude that has never even seen CADPAT in person.  and isn't even military.

I have fewer brain cells from watching that.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I have fewer brain cells from watching that.



Save yourself!  Stop watching Youtube!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Feb 2009)

It was yesterday and it was someone's facebook status in regards to the briefings that are taking place about the new field pay.  Please tell me it's not true.  

Not a pefect quote, I'm going by memory but it was something like:

"How can they say the Armour School is NOT a field unit by the MP det in Halifax IS?!?!?!"

Of course, it's not the comment that is stupid.  but that fact that if it IS true.. the military have officially lost their minds!!


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Feb 2009)

Lil T got a link to that video?


----------



## Lang75 (6 Feb 2009)

From a co-worker to myself "You drink 4-6 cups of coffee a day? Thats way to much to be healthy!"  I had to enlighten her that it contains essential vitimins like cafiene.


----------



## dangerboy (6 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> It was yesterday and it was someone's facebook status in regards to the briefings that are taking place about the new field pay.  Please tell me it's not true.
> 
> Not a pefect quote, I'm going by memory but it was something like:
> 
> ...


If you have access to the DIN here is a link that says  what units are receiving the allowance:
http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dppd/allowance/engraph/clrdivera14a_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=30

and 3 MP field unit is receiving it.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> From a co-worker to myself "You drink 4-6 cups of coffee a day? Thats way to much to be healthy!"  I had to enlighten her that it contains essential vitimins like cafiene.



Caffeine is a vitamin?  Wow!  Should I ever be healthy.


----------



## Teeps74 (6 Feb 2009)

"Side note...funny to see same said reservists coming to unit deploying demanding respect for rank.."

Uttered right here on these very boards.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Feb 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Lil T got a link to that video?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-3jFCLY8rk

 some people's children......


----------



## chrisf (7 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not said but posted in a Buy & Sell:
> 
> Wood: Ready to burn.
> 
> That's kind of like Food: Ready to eat.  ;D



That's not silly at all... good firewood is ideally cut and allowed to dry before being burned... never lived outside the city have you?


----------



## AirCanuck (7 Feb 2009)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> "Side note...funny to see same said reservists coming to unit deploying demanding respect for rank.."
> 
> Uttered right here on these very boards.



What's the whole story here?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2009)

AirCanuck said:
			
		

> What's the whole story here?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/83865/post-809533.html#msg809533


----------



## AirCanuck (7 Feb 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/83865/post-809533.html#msg809533



holy @#$%.  Can someone smack him please?  'students...single moms'?  'mouth shut head down'?

Please tell me this guy quit.  Very well locked btw, recce.  Smooth line, 'someone as smart as you' etc  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2009)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> That's not silly at all... good firewood is ideally cut and allowed to dry before being burned... never lived outside the city have you?



No, I knew that, it just sounded funny, can I help what strikes me funny at certain times?  ;D


----------



## EuroCanuck (11 Feb 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xImHjReoqk
In short: An earthquake pattern shaped like a dagger (not) which points right through the US and Canada! Oh noes!! The author claims it's the work of scientific experiments (good thing governments always use symbolism to tip off conspiracists)....

Warning: You will not get the 4:41 minutes of your life back after watching the video..


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2009)

EuroCanuck said:
			
		

> Warning: You will not get the 4:41 minutes of your life back after watching the video..



Then I just ain't gonna watch it!  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Feb 2009)

The only saving grace is that it took the originator much, much longer than 4:41 to develop and perfect the theory and then to make the video clip. Imagine what havoc he might have caused where he not perched in front of his computer in his mom's basement.


----------



## danchapps (11 Feb 2009)

I started to watch the video, but then out of the corner of my eye, I saw a shiny object. Opps, got distracted. But I look at it this way, I spent 4:01 looking at a shiny nickle I didn't know I had!


----------



## davidk (11 Feb 2009)

Heard this last weekend, while working on a course at 4R22eR...candidate comes by the course office.

Candidate: do you know where Sgt XXXX is?
Me: He's running the range right now.
Candidate: &@#^!&@#^&@!#^*@&#**$@@!)*^ [inaudible due to 9mil fire 15 feet away, 4 Vandoo has an indoor range]
Me: Say again, I can't hear you over the shooting. 
Candidate: I said, where can I find the range?

 :


----------



## stealthylizard (11 Feb 2009)

A suggestion of sending me, a private that has been in battalion a whole 5 months, to do a bivouac recce by myself in Suffield.  Let's just say that it was an idea quickly shot down by myself.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Feb 2009)

My daughter (10)and I watching a commercial on TV.

Her: That doesn't look like very good soup.
Me:  That is because it's orange juice.
Her: Oh....

Kids, they are a pain in the a$$ occasionally interupted by moments of comedy.  ;D

Forgot to say it was an orange juice commercial!!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Feb 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

Damn - I can't share the dumbest thing I heard today.  But let's just say I have a 13 year old.  That should speak for itself.


----------



## Biohazardxj (26 Feb 2009)

While teaching "mark time" to a BMQ crse

Me: Mark time is called on the right foot.  Take a half step with the left, check your arms and slide the other foot forward without touching the ground so you are at the attention position.

Pte:  Which foot is the other foot?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Pte:  Which foot is the other foot?



LMFAO

The "more educated generation" strikes again !


----------



## GAP (26 Feb 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> While teaching "mark time" to a BMQ crse
> 
> Me: Mark time is called on the right foot.  Take a half step with the left, check your arms and slide the other foot forward without touching the ground so you are at the attention position.
> 
> Pte:  Which foot is the other foot?



Your little bright bulbs are dimming a bit.....or were they never the high wattage type?  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (27 Feb 2009)

Nothing yet today, but it’s early. Now yesterday….. but to be fair I was at a work related seminar on mental health and addictions full of trough feeders alternatively screaming at how mean the Government is, demanding more funding, patting themselves on the back for their good work, and in the end forgetting the poor schmucks that they were there to discuss helping.  :

BTW little brother, caffeine is not a vitamin, I lied. 8)


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Feb 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Nothing yet today, but it’s early. Now yesterday….. but to be fair I was at a work related seminar on mental health and addictions full of trough feeders alternatively screaming at how mean the Government is, demanding more funding, patting themselves on the back for their good work, and in the end forgetting the poor schmucks that they were there to discuss helping.  :
> 
> BTW little brother, caffeine is not a vitamin, I lied. 8)



The more things change...the more they remain the same.

Trough feeders abound at prisons and hospitals don't they?


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18397/post-816149.html#msg816149


8)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Feb 2009)

I always get scared when a post in here has no name attached to it but just a link.  I always fear it'll be my post that shows up!!


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I always get scared when a post in here has no name attached to it but just a link.  I always fear it'll be my post that shows up!!


I tend to be more afraid simply because it's Vern posting


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I always get scared when a post in here has no name attached to it but just a link.  I always fear it'll be my post that shows up!!



Fear not young Jedi ... it's a link to my own post!!


----------



## catalyst (28 Feb 2009)

"Would you like coffee in your cup?"
- at Tim Hortons. 

I was the cuprit, and once I heard myself I realized how redicioulous I sounded. BUT we have people ordering extra cups....for RUTRTW so...


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

SWF(13): "Mom, I need new skinny jeans; these ones are too loose."

RHMom(40): "They're skin tight!! You don't need skinnier jeans."

SWF(13): "Mom, they ARE SOOOOOOOO too loose; If I can go up the stairs without having to hop up them --- that means they're way too loose!!"

.
.
.
RHMom(40): "Mother of Gawd ..." - said as SWF(13) proceeds to demonstrate how "too loose" jeans 'allow' her to actually be able to bend at knees and walk up the stairs.




What have I wrought upon the world?  :-[


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Mar 2009)

Hang in there, it gets worse.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

And for a second there I was wondering if there was a new German Radio station accessible on Short Wave......SWF 3 was my favorite station.  (Sud West Funk Drei or S V F Drei)


----------



## ironduke57 (3 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And for a second there I was wondering if there was a new German Radio station accessible on Short Wave......SWF 3 was my favorite station.  (Sud West Funk Drei or S V F Drei)


A "bit" Offtopic, but SWR3 has a Webradio:
http://www.swr3.de/wraps/musik/webradio/audioplayer/player.php?format=mp3e&channel=0&
(Just open the .m3u file that he want to download e. g. with Winamp.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> SWF(13): "Mom, I need new skinny jeans; these ones are too loose."
> 
> RHMom(40): "They're skin tight!! You don't need skinnier jeans."
> 
> ...



And this is why I'm glad I have boys  >


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And for a second there I was wondering if there was a new German Radio station accessible on Short Wave......SWF 3 was my favorite station.  (Sud West Funk Drei or S V F Drei)


"Ess Veh Eff Drei: Verkehr.  STAU!"  Remember that?  The whistle sound and then followed up by the announcement of where the traffic jam was?  Ah, yes, the memories!


----------



## Dissident (3 Mar 2009)

This one rubbed me the wrong way this morning:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84335/post-817488.html#msg817488


----------



## Danjanou (3 Mar 2009)

Play nice children.

I'm in a crap mood, and have an itchy D/S trigger finger.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Play nice children.
> 
> I'm in a crap mood, and have an itchy D/S trigger finger.



We understand.

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> A "bit" Offtopic, but SWR3 has a Webradio:
> http://www.swr3.de/wraps/musik/webradio/audioplayer/player.php?format=mp3e&channel=0&
> (Just open the .m3u file that he want to download e. g. with Winamp.)
> 
> ...





OooooH!   Yaaaa!


----------



## Danjanou (3 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We understand.
> 
> ;D



Actually Bob I meant to post that in the site on the MPAC (haever thef rack that is) but a bit frazzeled at work today. Highlight of the day was when my meth addict client failed to show. That means I had time for lunch, 5 min dash to the corner for a donair and wolfed it down while checking the net. 

BTW that link you posted is blocked by City of Toronto :


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Actually Bob I meant to post that in the site on the MPAC (haever thef rack that is) but a bit frazzeled at work today. Highlight of the day was when my meth addict client failed to show. That means I had time for lunch, 5 min dash to the corner for a donair and wolfed it down while checking the net.
> 
> BTW that link you posted is blocked by City of Toronto :



Man those meth addicts sure are dependable....NOT!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

On MSN: Last night's 'The Bachelor' leaves audiences *stunned*

Aren't they already stunned??  They do watch the show, right?  ???

My apologies to anyone who _does_ watch.


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Mar 2009)

"Confidence in a bottle"  :nod: (Proactiv solution)

Yeah!!! that's the kind of confidence one wants  :


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> "Confidence in a bottle"  :nod: (Proactiv solution)
> 
> Yeah!!! that's the kind of confidence one wants  :



*"Confidence in a bottle"?* ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *"Confidence in a bottle"?* ;D



I like that kind of confidence!! Hick!! :blotto:


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2009)

I have heard wind of some individuals with three years in being forced to choose between PLQ, Commission or Release. 

So let me get this straight - the Army wants to RECRUIT a whole load of people, realizes that it needs more qualified instructors, these individuals speak up and know they lack the practical experience to be a decent MCpl, and they threaten to RELEASE these people who they put a whole load of money and trg time towards in the first place?

 :


----------



## Danjanou (4 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I have heard wind of some individuals with three years in being forced to choose between PLQ, Commission or Release.
> 
> So let me get this straight - the Army wants to RECRUIT a whole load of people, realizes that it needs more qualified instructors, these individuals speak up and know they lack the practical experience to be a decent MCpl, and they threaten to RELEASE these people who they put a whole load of money and trg time towards in the first place?
> 
> :



And you heard this from where? Actual written down policy, or a friend of friend's mother's haridresser's dog walker told me about it?

Or perhaps I misunderstood your contribution to the thread, and you're actually entering a comment for "Whats the dumbest thing you heard said today?" for the rest of us.


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And you heard this from where? Actual written down policy, or a friend of friend's mother's haridresser's dog walker told me about it?
> 
> Or perhaps I misunderstood your contribution to the thread, and you're actually entering a comment for "Whats the dumbest thing you heard said today?" for the rest of us.


No. This is a friend of my friend. He is a reliable source, this is being done, and I think it is counter-productive and stupid.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

Are we talking Reserves or Reg force?  I find it hard to see someone with three years in the RegF being offered this.


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Are we talking Reserves or Reg force?  I find it hard to see someone with three years in the RegF being offered this.


No this is PRes Army, units BDE and individuals shall remain nameless.

I thought the Regs were hurting more badly for MCpls?  Nonetheless, I think it would make more sense, I would much rather be led by someone with three continuous years of service Ref Force, over three years of Thursdays, Weekends and Summers.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

The Regs may be "hurting" for MCpls, but I just don't see a three year Pte being offered a PLQ.  Unless they're combat arms types.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

The regs and the reserves are hurting and it has been a few years that privates may be course loaded on PLQ.  I doubt anyone can be seriously threatened with release in the event of them not taking a course.


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> The regs and the reserves are hurting and it has been a few years that privates may be course loaded on PLQ.  I doubt anyone can be seriously threatened with release in the event of them not taking a course.



Believe it.  The guy was faced with the choice right then and there, and having done uni, he chose commission.  That is a different unit than mine though. But now I know my unit might want me on it - I have barely any experience to lead with!!!!! Will it happen to me?  all the Sgts/WOs in my unit are abandoning ship or CTing.  So it wouldn't surprise me in the least. 

Apparently, we are all having to produce not only as many MCpls as possible but also, three officer candidates per unit. Given the turkeys I have seen being granted commission... who have been totally weak leaders or bone-headed "fearless leader" types.... this is really going to hurt us in the end.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2009)

I'm still betting on Option B  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

forwarded to me by a friend 

This is from a Babies/ pregnancy message board.



> BC while prego?
> 
> Are any of you guys using birth control while you're pregnant?  I've heard of Irish twins (sorry if the term offends any of you I don't know the medical term) and actually know 2 of them and I'm wondering if DH and I should be concerned about it.
> 
> It's not that I'm not thrilled I'm pregnant, I just don't think we are ready for 2 babies at the same time.



EPIC FAIL


http://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/forums/thread/11935529.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm still betting on Option B  ;D


Hey, bet all your earnings on "B" but I'm telling the absolute truth, and no matter how out to lunch the story sounds, sometimes reality is more retarded than fiction.

Or do you really think I'm just making this up for sh_ts and giggles? Then fine, don't believe me, but I still am telling a true story. Some people laughed at the idea of the earth being round.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (5 Mar 2009)

Stupidest of the Day:



> ...I have to take University classes and work another Part-time job, I don't have the time to chase around a bunch of teenagers with complex schedules.



Self-explanatory.


----------



## Dissident (5 Mar 2009)

Me:"Gin and tonic please"
Bartender:"How do you make a gin and tonic?"


----------



## Dissident (5 Mar 2009)

Oh! and while not from today: 
On a week end range ex, where they had slept 7-8 hours on the Friday and 6-7 hours on the Saturday...we overheard a sister course say they were "overtired".


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2009)

From top-student in "Sensitive 101" class:


			
				CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Hey, bet all your earnings on "B" but I'm telling the absolute truth, and no matter how out to lunch the story sounds, sometimes reality is more retarded than fiction.
> 
> Or do you really think I'm just making this up for sh_ts and giggles? Then fine, don't believe me, but I still am telling a true story. Some people laughed at the idea of the earth being round.



Mind you, it's early and I'm spending the day in NDHQ; I'm sure dumber things await  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Hey, bet all your earnings on "B" but I'm telling the absolute truth, and no matter how out to lunch the story sounds, sometimes reality is more retarded than fiction.
> 
> Or do you really think I'm just making this up for sh_ts and giggles? Then fine, don't believe me, but I still am telling a true story. Some people laughed at the idea of the earth being round.



Sorry. You're going to have to back this with more complete information (Unit, Brigade, etc), circumstances and criteria. What were the overall results of this drive? Stuff like that. Otherwise it can't be taken as serious. Least not as serious as we can take an anonymous user on a forum vouching for his even more anonymous source, supposedly somewhere in the CF. Get the picture?


----------



## CountDC (5 Mar 2009)

before I came on here it was "good morning"  then I read the comments from CorporalMajor.


----------



## CorporalMajor (6 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sorry. You're going to have to back this with more complete information (Unit, Brigade, etc), circumstances and criteria. What were the overall results of this drive? Stuff like that. Otherwise it can't be taken as serious. Least not as serious as we can take an anonymous user on a forum vouching for his even more anonymous source, supposedly somewhere in the CF. Get the picture?


OK, that's fair:

It's a three year infantryman Cpl in GGFG, who are part of 33 CBG, who has been faced with this decision.  The person who spoke of this, is a friend of mine who is a Cbt Engr in 33 CER, same brigade, on his PLQ right now.  I know the sapper through my JR Ranks mess (I'm in 28 SVC, who share the same mess), and he is a very honest staight-shooting soldier just as I am.  So no, this is not rubbish.  It is also not the first time I have heard of it being done. 

The GGFG guy was to choose between the three:
"You will do your PLQ"
"You will earn a commission"
"You will see your way to the door"

And that is what happened.  He decidied to earn a commission and he's taking officer crses right now. 

The rationale behind this, appears to be that if he's not going to take PLQ/BMOQ right away, they might as well release him since 1) they can find someone else to do it, 2) they believe that him merely doing it later after having gained real exp. isn't good enough, and that he is wasting space by staying where he is.

But in the process, by releasing this guy, or someone at a similar point in their career they are getting rid of someone they spend a fair amount of time and money training, not to mention, having to RECRUIT and retrain yet another person, and making the demand for instructors worse little by little. 

You can call this dumb or "sensitivity 101", I don't really care, but it's a true story.  If you still do not believe me, then fine, I guess I just joined this forum to make up false stories and spread lies..  ???

The overall results? I don't think many people faced with that decision wanted release from the CF so the results have been some rather inexperienced or immature people winding up in charge of others (others though have done OK).  NCOs lead by experience, and without enough substantial experience, how are they going to lead well?  Regardless of what I have to work on - I've met products of this drive that are far below what initiative, intellect and competency a leadership role should expect of them (both Officers and NCOs).


----------



## CountDC (6 Mar 2009)

ummm - you do realize it is not that easy to release someone, especially if they are not willing to go?  

my guess is that it is an idle threat.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> ummm - you do realize it is not that easy to release someone, especially if they are not willing to go?
> 
> my guess is that it is an idle threat.



Again, Agreed.

You cannot threaten someone with release for refusing leadership training, or not wanting to commission.
Who gave that young soldier those three options?


----------



## CorporalMajor (6 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> ummm - you do realize it is not that easy to release someone, especially if they are not willing to go?
> 
> my guess is that it is an idle threat.


I'm RMS as well. Everyone knows how much work releasing is.  But if the CO and co. decides Bloggins is no good to them, does Bloggins really have a say? 

You are right it probably was an idle threat.  Whether they WILL or CAN do it is beyond me.  But it's not like this individual is going to question the ideas of someone that is five or more ranks above them.  These young soldiers probably don't know the rulebook either.  So in the end they give their COC the benefit of the doubt, seriously believing that they can be released if they don't play along.



> You cannot threaten someone with release for refusing leadership training, or not wanting to commission.
> Who gave that young soldier those three options?


I don't know exactly who gave him the options. Probably his Ops/BN Leadership. But LFCA in general has been at a deficit of MCpls for the last half-decade thanks to the sudden surge of people joining up. 

So given how not just 33BDE, or whatever unit is in dire need of leaders - My guess is that whomever was above THAT decision wasn't very light handed either - "Your unit/bde/area WILL provide X amount of people for PLQ Mods1-5" et al....


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2009)

Cpl Major, you have much to learn my young friend!

When Bde Comd A says to CO of The Whatever Regt, "I want you to generate X number of MCPls, or pers for Mods" The CO of The Whatever Regiment owes it to the Chain of Comd and ther troops that are under his comd to tell the truth and state what needs to be stated.
If there are not enough *suitable* candidates, he must inform his next higher.


----------



## CorporalMajor (6 Mar 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Cpl Major, you have much to learn my young friend!
> 
> When Bde Comd A says to CO of The Whatever Regt, "I want you to generate X number of MCPls, or pers for Mods" The CO of The Whatever Regiment owes it to the Chain of Comd and ther troops that are under his comd to tell the truth and state what needs to be stated.
> If there are not enough *suitable* candidates, he must inform his next higher.


Oh I know I have lots to learn...my ears are always open..
but some people I know in the same situation have been dealt with VERY differently by their units.

again, I have heard of the whole "progress or release" options that us juniors have been given on more than a few occasions. Some medic I know was denied any full time employment for a given time unless she did her PLQ. 

On the other hand, I have seen some of my peers in my unit deny it and they haven't been hassled at all, my staff seem understanding of letting people find their own feet before leading others. 

So who knows how any given unit does it.  I do hope that every person in that position tells it like it is, just as you said..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Mar 2009)

"denied full time employment" does NOT equal "release"

Just thought I'd throw that out there.. we had 3 people who had been furniture in one the units I work with get told they were not having their class Bs renewed.. meh.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I'm RMS as well. Everyone knows how much work releasing is.  But if the CO and co. decides Bloggins is no good to them, does Bloggins really have a say?



It's called a Redress of Grievance.


----------



## [RICE] (6 Mar 2009)

One of my roommates came up to me and said: "Hey, check out my new tattoo."

The tattoo said 'Never forget the future'... ???

I'm still not sure how I kept from laughing.


----------



## CorporalMajor (6 Mar 2009)

[RICE] said:
			
		

> One of my roommates came up to me and said: "Hey, check out my new tattoo."
> 
> The tattoo said 'Never forget the future'... ???
> 
> I'm still not sure how I kept from laughing.



Some Air Force guy I saw at CG had his Service Number tattooed on his body.  :

I guess he's Protected A now?


----------



## [RICE] (6 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Some Air Force guy I saw at CG had his Service Number tattooed on his body.  :
> 
> I guess he's Protected A now?



Haha, he also has two other tattoos, one is a Mandarin symbol for perseverance (or so he thought) which turns out to mean nothing, and the other is the initials of his girl friend... 

Needless to say this further reinforces my belief that tattoos should be something you think about for more than a day...


----------



## Machina (6 Mar 2009)

A while ago, a girl in my class asked me how to spell the name of our high school...
And I was thinking to myself, "Yes, because we've only been here for 4 years now!!"


----------



## mariomike (6 Mar 2009)

[RICE] said:
			
		

> Haha, he also has two other tattoos, one is a Mandarin symbol for perseverance (or so he thought) which turns out to mean nothing, and the other is the initials of his girl friend...
> 
> Needless to say this further reinforces my belief that tattoos should be something you think about for more than a day...



I like the Norman Rockwell painting of the USN sailor in the tattoo parlour. He has a list of ladies names, one after the other, descending from his left shoulder. All, except for the lastest now going under his skin, have lines drawn through them, and are becoming faded. Judging by the ethnicity of the names, he has visited many foreign ports of call:
http://www.tribal-celtic-tattoo.com/images/labels/rockwell.jpg


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Some Air Force guy I saw at CG had his Service Number tattooed on his body.  :
> 
> I guess he's Protected A now?



My son had his SN tattooed on his arm. It was a beautiful tattoo. We cannot see it anymore, and I don't see the hum or in your post.


----------



## combatbuddha (7 Mar 2009)

Regiment, Atten-tion!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Mar 2009)

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> Regiment, Atten-tion!


And that's dumb.....how?  ???


----------



## bradlupa (7 Mar 2009)

i was on a fire call this morning for a rollover and the victim said to the OPP "It didn't look slippery. But i was doing the speed limit."  OPP "How fast were your travelling?" victim " I was going 100km/h"  OPP " But the speed limit is 80km/h"  Victim " BUT IT didn't look slippery"

the Victim was uninjured thankfully but was charged. 

Now driving to the call were loosing traction due to the ice, and it was around 6AM


----------



## mover1 (7 Mar 2009)

My daughters boyfreind commented on how he and a few of his buds were talking about going cross border to join the marines...I called Bull Sh@T and offered to drive them to NY state with a quick stop at the Kingston Recruiting office along the way. 

NOT ONE go in my car.


----------



## combatbuddha (7 Mar 2009)

You had to be there.
To protect the innocent I can't go into detail.
Lets just say something funny, yet inappropriate was being done by someone completely ut of their league....


----------



## CorporalMajor (7 Mar 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> My son had his SN tattooed on his arm. It was a beautiful tattoo. We cannot see it anymore, and I don't see the hum or in your post.


Sir this wasn't a drag on any individual bearing the tattoo.   I don't know what your son's tattoo looked like, but this individual I speak of didn't have a very attractive or imaginative slant on his.  I don't know what the meaning behind both were, but at least they both meant well.

I apologize for the remark, and the odd coincidence between it and Micheal, and I truly hope he's resting peacefully (even though I may have unknowingly dissed his tattoo and what's behind it). 

You know, some people think I'm crazy, but there's this image from a WWII propaganda poster I want all over me.  For a while, I once thought about getting crossed swords somewhere, but many people insisted, "that's so cliche" etc 



> My daughters boyfreind commented on how he and a few of his buds were talking about going cross border to join the marines...I called Bull Sh@T and offered to drive them to NY state with a quick stop at the Kingston Recruiting office along the way.
> 
> NOT ONE go in my car.



Well what's so bad about the USMC?

They do their job, and they do it effectively.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Well what's so bad about the USMC?
> 
> They do their job, and they do it effectively.



He didn't call "bullsh1t" on the Marines, he was calling it on the boys' big talk about joining up and even offering them a chance to reconsider the CF first along the way.


----------



## EuroCanuck (9 Mar 2009)

I work in a bakery, and a lady comes in to order a Black Forest cake..

Her: What sizes do you make them in?
Me:  8" round and an 8x12.
Her: Is the 8x12 also round?
Me:  ...........Pardon?

I gave her the benefit of the doubt - maybe she was thinking 12" round and 8" high. So I explain. But it goes on..

Her: Ok, and about how big is the 8x12?
Me:  It's 8x12 inches.
Her: So.... how big is that?

...I ended up having to show her one in the display case.
I'll give her another benefit of the doubt though - maybe she grew up in some rural Canadian town without TV, and never heard of the imperial system... geez


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2009)

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> Regiment, Atten-tion!
> 
> 
> > And that's dumb.....how?   ???
> ...



Oh, well then, thank you for contributing absolutely nothing of value to this thread.   :


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

"would you like a straw with that?"

says the chick at Tim Hortons as she hands me my iced capp.

_No Einstein... pass me a spoon._   :


----------



## Pelorus (9 Mar 2009)

My apologies for going on a bit of a tangent, but I'm curious about the PLQ/commission/release discussion a few pages back.

It sounded to me like individuals were viewing PLQ as a negative thing.  Why is this?


I'm not trying to imply anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> "would you like a straw with that?"
> 
> says the chick at Tim Hortons as she hands me my iced capp.
> 
> _No Einstein... pass me a spoon._   :



Iv gotten some that need a spoon to eat  :'(


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

me too... mmmm iced capp slushie


----------



## CorporalMajor (9 Mar 2009)

boot12 said:
			
		

> My apologies for going on a bit of a tangent, but I'm curious about the PLQ/commission/release discussion a few pages back.
> 
> It sounded to me like individuals were viewing PLQ as a negative thing.  Why is this?
> 
> ...



The problem with getting PLQ that early in some people's careers is that someone with only 2 or 3 years in, especially in the reserves, is not really experienced enough to fill that role and accept that responsibility.  That is how most of my peers see it. 

The fact is, MCpls and Sgts lead through their experience on the job.  Ptes and even Officers turn to them for advice and guidance.  However, let's say you give me my leaf. I have very little experience in my trade - (a mere 3 years part time) - you really do have to know what you are doing and have a lot of knowledge. I am not yet in a position to take charge of a handful of other people especially when I have so much to learn myself.  

It's not that I can't lead, or that others can't lead, or that we're all garbage soldiers, it's that many of us being put on PLQ this early are far behind what MCpls should have in terms of practical experience, which is only truly gained thru time in or operational tours.  Ideally I'd want 5-8 years in uniform and a tour before I be given the privilege of junior leadership. But with the turnover and rate of recruiting, I might be required to do it as soon as next year. That is why a lot of us juniors are uncomfortable about doing it so soon.  

Commission isn't bad, but still, some people like myself are NCM kinda guys, not really suited for the officer personality. Some of the OCdts/2LTs I have seen are complete turkeys, but thankfully they get put in their place.  I'd like to start over with the exp I have now, and I think I'm in tune with how the rest of my soldiers think, but I'd rather be a junior instead.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> The problem with getting PLQ that early in some people's careers is that someone with only 2 or 3 years in, especially in the reserves, is not really experienced enough to fill that role and accept that responsibility.  That is how most of my peers see it.
> 
> The fact is, MCpls and Sgts lead through their experience on the job.  Ptes and even Officers turn to them for advice and guidance.  However, let's say you give me my leaf. I have very little experience in my trade - (a mere 3 years part time) - you really do have to know what you are doing and have a lot of knowledge. I am not yet in a position to take charge of a handful of other people especially when I have so much to learn myself.
> 
> ...




Cpl Major:
This is what I told my soldiers last weekend....they are not "mine" per se, but they work for the people of Canada....you know what I mean.

In the Army, we don't step back or down, we step up. By that I mean is that in the absence of the next higher rank, the lower ranks step up and takes charge. Senior people don't step back or down to do a subordinates job under normal circumstances.
As the DSM, I don' go back to being a CSM, I step up in the absence of the RSM. The same principle applies everywhere in the Army. Step up. Take Charge. I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2009)

Haha
It just came to me, the dumbest thing I herd today was that my school is the only one getting a snow day, and there is no real snow on the ground here.
I think it may have been because the secretary couldn't get her dropped civic with low profile tyres through the 5 cm of snow , I mean if that cant make it nobody can  :, that and the fact that most of the parents(my school is K-12) really suck at driving in the snow.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Mar 2009)

PLQ is not a promotion, it's a required step toward promotion.  Combat arms units in the reg army have been sending Ptes/Sprs/Tprs/Gnrs on JLC/CLC/PLQ for donkeys years.  Plus it's nowhere near the c0ck course it was back in the good old days of yore, and you might actually learn something.  Don't turn down leadership training of any kind.


----------



## CorporalMajor (9 Mar 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Cpl Major:
> This is what I told my soldiers last weekend....they are not "mine" per se, but they work for the people of Canada....you know what I mean.
> 
> In the Army, we don't step back or down, we step up. By that I mean is that in the absence of the next higher rank, the lower ranks step up and takes charge. Senior people don't step back or down to do a subordinates job under normal circumstances.
> As the DSM, I don' go back to being a CSM, I step up in the absence of the RSM. The same principle applies everywhere in the Army. Step up. Take Charge. I encourage you to do the same.


You're right, In the absence of my CC or I/C I will always take over and use my initiative.  I never had a problem with LEADING.  I always look after my new guys, and I know that under my wing, they will see what integrity, honesty and genuine care, really means.  

In school I have led dozens of projects and most of them were successful, some of them weren't. Sometimes it was me, sometimes it was them, but I've learned, I've taken charge many times.

But in higher ranks, you are supposed to know something, and sadly I only know so much.  The trade is very multifaceted and seemingly does a back flip every few years. That's why getting promoted is always a double edged sword.  You get the honor of taking charge and showing the way.  But if you don't have a clue, there are many stumbling blocks you will trip over.  My aim is to actually be more technically proficient, be a MASTER of my trade and soldiering, before I get Master Corporal.

NOW, am not shying away from courses.. I just don't think PLQ is what I need now, but I am sure it will come in handy if god forbid I wind up on it.  I would simply prefer, to focus on my technical skills and followship, before my leadership. Not to mention, I need to up my marksmanship, fitness and even go on a tour, so I can truly lead through experience and by example.


----------



## Dissident (9 Mar 2009)

On that tangent: 

What I think CM is getting at is that he would rather be an excellent Corporal before moving on to the next level. It is one thing to be promoted beyond your ability but at your potential and completely another to be promoted beyond your potential entirely.

I think most of us would rather be remembered as a switched on [Rank] rather than a marginal [Rank+1]. Anyone here ever see someone get promoted too fast? [Rhetorical]

BUT: I do think PLQ does a world of good to anyone who really tries and I recommend it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You had to be there.
> To protect the innocent I can't go into detail.
> Lets just say something funny, yet inappropriate was being done by someone completely ut of their league....
> 
> Oh, well then, thank you for contributing absolutely nothing of value to this thread.   :




But he has the previously noted and increasingly popular 
Option B  8)


----------



## CorporalMajor (9 Mar 2009)

Dissident said:
			
		

> What I think CM is getting at is that he would rather be an excellent Corporal before moving on to the next level. It is one thing to be promoted beyond your ability but at your potential and completely another to be promoted beyond your potential entirely.
> 
> I think most of us would rather be remembered as a switched on [Rank] rather than a marginal [Rank+1]. Anyone here ever see someone get promoted too fast? [Rhetorical]
> 
> BUT: I do think PLQ does a world of good to anyone who really tries and I recommend it wholeheartedly.



Exactly!   :nod:  I'm doing fine now, but to get promoed, I need to do even better than that.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (10 Mar 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84561.0/all.html

This is probably the dumbest thing I have seen/heard today. I did spend the day at home though, so maybe I am reaching.


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (10 Mar 2009)

I knew that was going to pop up here... such is life


----------



## kincanucks (10 Mar 2009)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84561.0/all.html
> 
> This is probably the dumbest thing I have seen/heard today. I did spend the day at home though, so maybe I am reaching.



Jesus wept!  It is a bad moon week.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Mar 2009)

Hmm I wonder if he will sell it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Boats___1991-22foot-Wellcraft-Center-Console_W0QQitemZ320347060029QQddnZBoatsQQddiZ2831QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFishing_Boats?hash=item320347060029&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## CorporalMajor (12 Mar 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Hmm I wonder if he will sell it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Boats___1991-22foot-Wellcraft-Center-Console_W0QQitemZ320347060029QQddnZBoatsQQddiZ2831QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFishing_Boats?hash=item320347060029&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


You will not beleive the kind of things people sucessfully auction off on eBay.

I heard of one individual who sold a bumblebee because it was, apparently " the first bee of the summer 06"


----------



## CountDC (13 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> But in higher ranks, you are supposed to know something, and sadly I only know so much.  The trade is very multifaceted and seemingly does a back flip every few years. That's why getting promoted is always a double edged sword.  You get the honor of taking charge and showing the way.  But if you don't have a clue, there are many stumbling blocks you will trip over.  My aim is to actually be more technically proficient, be a MASTER of my trade and soldiering, before I get Master Corporal.
> 
> NOW, am not shying away from courses.. I just don't think PLQ is what I need now, but I am sure it will come in handy if god forbid I wind up on it.  I would simply prefer, to focus on my technical skills and followship, before my leadership. Not to mention, I need to up my marksmanship, fitness and even go on a tour, so I can truly lead through experience and by example.



back flip every few years?? Don't have a clue what you mean there.

Let's clear this one - you will never truly master the trade as it is - there are too many possible parts to it.  Most in our trade do not even realize that the amalgamation was 3 trades not just 2. From year to year there are too many changes so if you are away from something - say pay - for a few years you have to basically relearn it when you go back. We are a trade of use it or lose it skills. 

It's great that you want to go on tour but realize that it is not required to develope as a leader.  I have met some people with tours that were useless as leaders and great leaders without any tours. They also do not generally impress people in our trade as at the end of it you are still doing the same thing - being a clerk.

I would go with oldsolduer - take the course when offered, take the rank when offered after that.  As you move up in rank in our trade it eventually becomes a matter of knowing more about managing your staff and dealing with policies than knowing all the in and outs of the trade.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Mar 2009)

A lot of people think that PLQ = promotion.

It actually seems to be that these days.. we are so short of instructors it's ridiculous!


----------



## CountDC (13 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> A lot of people think that PLQ = promotion.
> 
> It actually seems to be that these days.. we are so short of instructors it's ridiculous!



I would rather have someone with the PLQ promoted than all these acting-lackings we have.  Mind you that could be because I end up dealing with messages on PLQ failures that are stripped of thier acting. Imagine 3 years A/MS and then put back to LS.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> I would rather have someone with the PLQ promoted than all these acting-lackings we have.  Mind you that could be because I end up dealing with messages on PLQ failures that are stripped of thier acting. Imagine 3 years A/MS and then put back to LS.



Imagine over three years A/MCpl, and taking *three* PLQ courses to get a pass.  Never lost the rank, either.

No, it wasn't me.  :


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Mar 2009)

The record holder (that I know of) was a Reserve infantry company commander in the 1980s, who had been an acting/lacking Captain for over 10 years.


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> back flip every few years?? Don't have a clue what you mean there.
> 
> Let's clear this one - you will never truly master the trade as it is - there are too many possible parts to it.  Most in our trade do not even realize that the amalgamation was 3 trades not just 2. From year to year there are too many changes so if you are away from something - say pay - for a few years you have to basically relearn it when you go back. We are a trade of use it or lose it skills.
> 
> ...


1.  That was exaggerating - it doesn't BACKFLIP, but it changes.  The trade was largely different in terms of mechanisms and ofc the policies, which also change... and it merged from 3 others ...unlike some other trades which may have not changed as dramatically as ours if not stayed the same. 

2. Will I "master" the trade? What I really want is enough knowledge and hands on experience so I can answer most questions off the top of my head like my CC can before I get my leaf.  He's been at it for 20 years, so there.  I've been behind a desk for roughly two and a half years.   I am surely experienced enough to delegate minor tasks, answer Pte No-Hook's questions, but I've only started "mastering" HRMS and have yet to learn RPSR. So I don't really think it would be wise, to put someone like me as a 2IC just yet.  Thankfully my COC knows better. 

3. Again, the tour thing is a matter of experience.  It's beyond a personal goal, and it doesn't mean I'll be a better leader right away after it's done, but experience is what we all build on.  I know how to lead at the level I do right now, because of where I've been. 

4. I have decided to take the block MODS 1-5 course this June in Meaford as offered.  It has been agreed between myself and the COC that it is not to make me an overnight MCpl, but to give me the building blocks of leading in the CF and help me grow.  That doesn't seem too bad.  I don't think passing that course will be a problem for me.   

This might be ironic after what I wrote, but after having considered what OldSoldier has said it's probably a good thing.  (I really am impressionable, aren't I?) It is also not like I have a choice - all of the senior staff in my unit are CTing or going to Afg, and that means people like me have to get a grip, smarten up, be mature, and be ready to take the lead.  So be it, let's make it happen.


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2009)

It's amaazing how much & how quickly you learn when you're pushed up front.
Will you make mistakes - yes, will you learn from those mistakes - we can only hope so.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

Well i didnt know whare to put this so here it goes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktQOLO4U5iQ&eurl=http://i.gizmodo.com/5169452/bollywood-missiles-ad-destroys-my-ears-eyes-faith-in-humanity?autoplay=true&feature=player_embedded

I dont know if this is true or a joke, but looks like RAFAEL is making music videos


----------



## neko (14 Mar 2009)

Today 20 of us from a QL3 combat engineer course were helping out at the CFSME Winter Family Day.  One of the officers present made a comment about having 'Genie' on his capbadge and one of my course mates queried "it does"?. As we all laughed at him he pulls off his beret and checks out his cap badge. We've only been wearing it for _4 months_.


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

It's better than him grabbing your head & having a close encounter of the worst kind.... almost looks like he's intending to give ya a great big kiss >


----------



## neko (14 Mar 2009)

Don't give him ideas. He'll be reading this later.


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Heh... you're welcome!

(BTW, I will either wear Génie on my shirt & Engineers on my tunic ... or vice versa... as the mood fits me)


----------



## helpup (16 Mar 2009)

Just walked into the Building to continue my ILQ and one of the Sgt's asked.  " Are you in but not in today?"  Of course the answer is Yes.


----------



## bcbarman (16 Mar 2009)

Is it more sad that I understood and laughed at that one, or that I have been "here but not here today"  Translation, I am indeed at the office, but if you ask me a question or ask me to do work, you can piss off, I'm on leave (but still at the office, Dork I am )


----------



## geo (16 Mar 2009)

Remember Catch 22 ?

Major Major.... when he's in - he's out / when he's out, you can go in


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2009)

"Some men are born mediocre, some men achieve mediocrity, and some men have mediocrity thrust upon them. With Major Major it had been all three."


----------



## helpup (17 Mar 2009)

Last night, phone call, "WO this is the Duty Desk, I am calling the recall fanout............." "So there is recall, and what is the rundown." Says I.  "Oh no I am just calling the recall to confirm the numbers"  "Then come up with a better greeting when you get people on the phone".  Click.


----------



## Teflon (17 Mar 2009)

I ordered a coffee other morning at a small truck stop type place and the girl at the counter asks:

Cream and suger with that?

to which I reply:

No, could I have that black

And she pauses and kinda rolls her eyes as she ays with an exasperated tone:

This isn't Starbucks, we only have 10% or skim milk!

I could only bite my tongue and reply:

Alrighty then, I guess I just take it without cream and suger then, since you don't have any black!


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Mar 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I ordered a coffee other morning at a small truck stop type place and the girl at the counter asks:
> 
> Cream and suger with that?
> 
> ...



Similar incident at the local TH drive thru. Was ordering a small coffee, single-single, for my little sister.

Speaker:  "Sorry for making you wait!!!!!"
Myself:  "Don't worry about it."
Speaker: "Ok Sir, have a nice day and take care."
Myself:  ??? Um okay....... "Well actually I would like to place an order..."
[Order goes thru, and I come to the front to pay up.  I acquire the coffee]
Speaker: "I thought you originally meant, don't worry about getting you anything at all."

I guess me being there in the first place didn't drive the point home.  Or perhaps I was being extremely vague, and I didn't know it.....


----------



## 043 (18 Mar 2009)

It wasn't today..........it was yesterday....and it was while watching that video on Basic Training. I think it's called Basic Up or something like that. The PO....well, basically everything he said during his power trip. The best though was "Close your eyes.........I mean your mouths!"


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Just received an email:



> It's March 18th and the flies are waking up in the windows and the dead flies are accumulating on my floor.  Is there anything that can be done through PMed -Please and Thank You? .



I wonder if it occurred to them to sweep the floor.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Mar 2009)

Or maybe to clean out the windows before the flies wake up?!

For me:  It's March 18th and the officers are waking up and wandering around the HQ.  Is there anything Pmed can do about it?


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Or maybe to clean out the windows before the flies wake up?!
> 
> For me:  It's March 18th and the officers are waking up and wandering around the HQ.  Is there anything Pmed can do about it?



I wish!! I wonder if permethrin would work?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Mar 2009)

I've had some success with malathion.


----------



## tank recce (18 Mar 2009)

You'd be amazed what some windex and crumpled-up newspaper can accomplish...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I've had some success with malathion.



Yep, works on lice, too.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Mar 2009)

Related secies?


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

They're both arthropods, which Malathion and Permethrin are both effective on.  Lice are from the order Phthiraptera and flies from the order Diptera.


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They're both arthropods, which Malathion and Permethrin are both effective on.  Lice are from the order Phthiraptera and flies from the order Diptera.



And what about the officers wandering around Bzzliteyr's HQ, would they be Phthiraptera, or maybe Diptera?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They're both arthropods, which Malathion and Permethrin are both effective on.  Lice are from the order Phthiraptera and flies from the order Diptera.



I was talking about the lice and officers...lol!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I was talking about the lice and officers...lol!



D'oh!  Well, they probably have similarities, too.  Except permethrin has a low toxicity for mammals.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

> I'm really not sure what is with the douchebaggery of these forums, but alas.



Is "douchebaggery" a word? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:  It seems that it is!  I stand corrected.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

Apparently, it is....  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Mar 2009)

if it's not, it bloody well should be.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2009)

I kind of like it.....douchebaggery.....it just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I kind of like it.....douchebaggery.....it just rolls off the tongue.



Yep, ranks up there with tomfoolery and hooliganism for me.


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

douchebaggery:

douchebaggery
Definition from Wiktionary, a free dictionary
Jump to: navigation, search

[edit] English
The term “douchebaggery” is considered a neologism based on standardized Wiktionary criteria. 
Neologisms are newly acknowledged terms. They typically have not been in circulation long enough or widely enough for their social status to be determined. Neologisms can be nonces, slang terms, or even illiteracies.

The citation of “douchebaggery” may be restricted to certain other contexts that have not been fully investigated, such as industry jargon or regional use. The term may not generally be understood even within those contexts.



[edit] Etymology
From douchebag


Noun
Singular
douchebaggery
  Plural
douchebaggeries


douchebaggery (plural douchebaggeries)

(slang) Blatant stupidity, ignorance, or insolence. 
2000 July 10, Sheldon via aol.com, “Re: Choices at Penzeys”, rec.food.cooking, Usenet 
Watkins obviously promotes low life douche baggery. 
Mr Al doesn't quite suit you... seems to elicit that used car dealer odor. 
2002 April 10, Isaiah Camacho, “Re: Kick 'er out of the house!^”, alt.radio.talk.dr-laura, Usenet 
The only way for you to do that is to support your position. Agressive douchebaggery and asserting that your position is unquestionable won't work on me. 
2004 April 21, James Andrews, “record geeks”, alt.fan.kieran-snyder, Usenet 
I don't know why i don't just turn the page whenever i see the name jonathan valania in the byline. I just don't, OK? I read it, I get annoyed at the incessant douchebaggery, and I come over here to piss all y'all off 
2004 September 23, Joseph Michael Bay, “Re: Protesters Get Creamed at Dem Rallies, Too!!”, alt.fan.cecil-adams, Usenet 
Unless the daughter was in on it, it's remarkable douchebaggery. 
2005 March 1, John Shaughnessy, “Re: Going gig rates?”, alt.guitar.bass, Usenet 
So basically what this asshole wants is a minstrel show for a lily white audience.... I've seen a lot of douchebaggery in this biz, but that one takes the cake. 
2005 April 6, Adrian Cocot, “Re: UCL 2004-2005 Quarter-Finals Day Two”, rec.sport.soccer, Usenet 
Actually, with a better centre back who won't be pushed around by Drogba's douchebaggery in the box, Bayern would have a better chance. 


Retrieved from "http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/douchebaggery"

(Sorry the insert Hyperlink button isn't working for me)


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2009)

Anyway, once you guys cease with the etymology lecture and get on with finding his links for him, would you drop by and fold my laundry too, because I don't feel like doing anything for myself either.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Mar 2009)

My dog could use a walk while you're at it


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep, ranks up there with tomfoolery and hooliganism for me.


Well.....etymologically speaking.....I would say that tomfoolery is actually closer to shenanigans, than it is to hooliganism or douchebaggery. 

And this is all another fine example of the sort of errant pedantry up with which we should not put.


----------



## CorporalMajor (18 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Is "douchebaggery" a word?


I would say it should be any bit as acceptable as the noun form.  I mean, for every noun to describe such a person, there is usually a verb or adjective to describe such behavior.  

stupid = stupidity
gaggle-f*** = gaggle-f***ery
ignorant = ignorance

So just like the word douchebag itself, it's only a matter of time before it's recognized as a legitimate word.  "D'oh!" is in most dictionaries.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well.....etymologically speaking.....I would say that tomfoolery is actually closer to shenanigans, than it is to hooliganism or douchebaggery.
> 
> And this is all another fine example of the sort of errant pedantry up with which we should not put.



I never meant to imply that they were related, I just like the sound of them.


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I never meant to imply that they were related, I just like the sound of them.



Some words just roll of the tongue, like Antidisestablishmentarialism


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

I just don't see myself using it in an everyday sentence:

So Mr Jones, what kind of douchebaggery brings you to see us today?

I'm pretty sure I'd loose my licence over that.


----------



## axeman (18 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well.....etymologically speaking.....I would say that tomfoolery is actually closer to shenanigans, than it is to hooliganism or douchebaggery.
> 
> And this is all another fine example of the sort of errant pedantry up with which we should not put.



I thought Shenanigans is the nsme of a bar with all sorts of cr@p on the walls.. ;D


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Mar 2009)

Computer Sciences course:

Teach: "Well, what's this window down here? I've never seen this before."
Me: "Are you sure? It's the Command Prompt."
Teach: "Where'd you download that from?"

        

I was extremely disappointed throughout the day.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

How old is the teacher... four?


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2009)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> How old is the teacher... four?



Doubt it - a 4 year old would have known that...

MM


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Mar 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Doubt it - a 4 year old would have known that...
> 
> MM



Yeah.

The teacher looks like he's only a couple years younger than my father.. so about 42.


----------



## chris_log (18 Mar 2009)

Last week, while discussing terrorism in class, a very special young lady completely misinterpreted what I said and we got this;

Me: "I think people tend to not understand terrorism, it's not an ideology or belief system but rather terrorism could be defined as a tactic that is used by a group to further their aims. So essentially, it's a misnomer when we lable Al Qaida as a 'terrorist group' when we really, technically, should be calling it a radical religious group that uses terrorism as a tool to further its aims". 

and then I get this little gem in return (I am NOT making this up);

Girl: "Ya, like the US uses terrorist tactics too. They've got this group called Alpha 66 and Omega 10 which are top secret teams of trained terrorists that the US has used in Iraq". 

And then, silence.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2009)

She definitely needs a tinfoil hat.


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2009)

Guess they aren't that top secret anymore...

MM


----------



## chris_log (18 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> She definitely needs a tinfoil hat.



I just wish I had been quicker thinking....could have put my cell to my ear and said "Woodpecker this is Red Rover, she's on to us, send in the black helicopters". Alas, no such luck.

Oh, and in the same class on the same day (it's called Violence and Society) I got this little wonder (we talked about labour violence for the first half of the class);

"Well, violence is totally justified but only if it's committed by unions and other disadvantaged groups against the corporations which exploit workers and people and therefore deserve anything that's done to them". 

So wait, then you support the mission in Afghanistan (the use of targeted violence against an 'evil' entity)? 

"No, because Afghanistan and Iraq are colonial attempts to suppress and enslave disadvantaged people and women" (notice how women is put into a seperate category)

Sigh.


----------



## davidk (18 Mar 2009)

Alpha 66 actually does exist...except it's a bunch of Cuban expats who opposed Castro. Same thing goes for Omega 10 Omega *7*. Somebody's been reading a bit too much National Enquirer.


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

"No, because Afghanistan and Iraq are colonial attempts to suppress and enslave disadvantaged people and women" (notice how women is put into a seperate category)

Wait a minute, everyones that women gained "people status" in the 60s and I think it was 1980 or so when when they gained equal rights to be disadvantaged!


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2009)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Alpha 66 actually does exist...except it's a bunch of Cuban expats who opposed Castro. Same thing goes for Omega 10 Omega *7*. Somebody's been reading a bit too much National Enquirer.



Good thing she didn't really confused and call them Omega 3's.     ;D


----------



## Lil_T (18 Mar 2009)

I fear for the future of our country.   :-[


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Mar 2009)

hey I just saw a comic related to that statement.


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

Now if they only translated books in to MSN speak then the masses could,... well read them and not just old-fashioned low tech types!


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Now if they only translated books in to MSN speak then the masses could,... well read them and not just old-fashioned low tech types!



Any reduction in size by the replacement of "u" for "you", etc., would be completely offset by the inclusion of 12 "like's" in each sentence.


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Any reduction in size by the replacement of "u" for "you", etc., would be completely offset by the inclusion of 12 "like's" in each sentence.



true (for those of us who are use to reading english) but then the vast majority of our nations youth will actually be able to read them


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> I just wish I had been quicker thinking....could have put my cell to my ear and said "Woodpecker this is Red Rover, she's on to us, send in the black helicopters". Alas, no such luck.



Beautiful...I needed that laugh to start the day.   8)


----------



## Journeyman (19 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> "...They've got this group called Alpha 66  and Omega 10  which are top secret teams of trained terrorists that the US has used in Iraq".


Those cunning Americans, using geriatric anti-Castro Cubans (Alpha 66) and a veterinary supplement giving cats and dogs shiny fur (Omega 10) against the Iraqis.....is there no end to their deviousness?     
:


----------



## TimBit (19 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Those cunning Americans, using geriatric anti-Castro Cubans (Alpha 66) and a veterinary supplement giving cats and dogs shiny fur (Omega 10) against the Iraqis.....is there no end to their deviousness?
> :



Journeyman, you got it all wrong. The Omega 10 is meant to shine the fur of the Alpha 66 folks, thereby making them like-new again...fit as fiddles. ;D


----------



## Journeyman (19 Mar 2009)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Journeyman, you got it all wrong.


_Moi_? Mistaken? 

I'm shocked sir. You may as well accuse me of being insensitive to others' feelings....or of wishing the world had more lawyers....or...or, of believing that Michael Jackson is simply misunderstood.

No, suggesting that _I _ may have been wrong now has to be the dumbest thing heard today.  ;D


----------



## TimBit (19 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You may as well accuse me of being insensitive to others' feelings....or of wishing the world had more lawyers



Now what would be wrong with that? Surely, in such a world, everyone would _behave_, no?  :argument:


----------



## Journeyman (19 Mar 2009)

No, what the world needs to be a better place......

...is for people to just pause and reflect -- to enjoy the simple pleasures -- and to simply ask themselves more often.....









....what would Journeyman do?   :nod:            [/ego]


----------



## TimBit (19 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No, what the world needs to be a better place......
> 
> ...is for people to just pause and reflect -- to enjoy the simple pleasures -- and to simply ask themselves more often.....
> 
> ...



But isn't that why so many people already sport "WWJD" paraphernalia? My brother-in-law has such a bracelet and he lives in the UK. I guess that makes you world famous! :king:


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No, what the world needs to be a better place......
> 
> ...is for people to just pause and reflect -- to enjoy the simple pleasures -- and to simply ask themselves more often.....
> 
> *....what would Journeyman do? *   :nod:            [/ego]



I don't think I could drink that much.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Mar 2009)

JM how many times have we been through this. You take the blue pill first when you get up in the morning and the pink one after dinner, not the other way around. 8)


----------



## medicineman (19 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....what would Journeyman do?   :nod:            [/ego]



As opposed to "What would Brian Boitano do?"  ;D

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2009)

I thought that whole WWJD thing was talking about someone else entirely.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Mar 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I thought that whole WWJD thing was talking about someone else entirely.



I love that. I'm going to use the "lmgtfy" link as my standard google reply.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (19 Mar 2009)

"There are only TWO people who can give you the order to ready your weapons; myself, the sergeant and the officer."


----------



## Lil_T (23 Mar 2009)

my 13 year old at the end of the Love Guru.  Re: Vern Troyer

"is he a midget in real life?"  

:facepalm:


----------



## helpup (23 Mar 2009)

no he just plays one on TV


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> *Articles found March 31, 2009*
> 
> Canada brokers Afghan-Pakistani border security deal
> Updated 31/03/2009 8:17:31 PM ET CBC News
> ...




Anyone else's mind wander off once they read "72"  ?


----------



## danchapps (1 Apr 2009)

Yeah, I was sort of wondering what 72 they were talking to/about.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (4 Apr 2009)

Listening to the radio and hearing an advertisement for lessons for Guitar Hero......and you have to pay for them....okee dokee.....hmmmmm......ummmmm :


----------



## CougarKing (6 Apr 2009)

I think the ff. news qualifies to be put into this thread, and I don't think that Mehsud qualifies for the opening poster's definition of a "public figure" anyway even if the thread rules states that there should be no quoting public figures:



> *Pakistani Taliban claim responsibility for New York shooting *
> Updated April 04, 2009 03:54 PM
> 
> 
> ...



The Taliban take credit for an angry Vietnamese immigrant's shooting spree in the United States. The shoe fits...riiiiiiiiiiggght.   :


----------



## Journeyman (6 Apr 2009)

> ....according to the private Geo TV.


I guess they just feel obligated to post 'news' on every topic, whether it fits or not.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Apr 2009)

:rofl:

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (12 Apr 2009)

Okay, I was just looking through today's birthdays, thought this was very interesting.....

Today's Calendar

1945: ARNHEM, 1945, effective dates for battle honour begin (to 14 Apr 45)
Birthdays: mdh (49), Infantry_ (24), Rigginrat (37), garrett00 (27), shokuten (24), Marine_2Para (49), *****CWM (929)****, Luis Mariano (40), TWOAXE (30), Willing Foe (47), manser (22), wannabesigop (33), Snaketnk (22), STN_Trigger (31), CLAVS (29), Ciggs (43), AUTHOR (36), Mold (21)


**CWM (929)***


Now that's OLD!!! ;D


----------



## 1RNBR (14 Apr 2009)

at work today and my co worker took a call and here is how it went:

Coworker: Thank you for calling***** how can I Have your first and last name please?
Customer: unknown what was said but base on his reply she spelled it for him.
Coworker: ok perfect thank you for "SMELLING" that for me!

I looked over to him with a WTF look and he said what, so I told him what he said, he ended up laughing so much the customer hung up on him!


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Apr 2009)

Does this qualify:

Support Enforcement Agent: Sir, you are found to be in arrears with your support payments. This is a very serious issue - how did you want to take care of this?

Me: Arrears? News to me. (Close to $1000.00 a month comes off my pay) How much am I in arrears for?

SEA: A dollar seventy five (I had to spell it out, as I had to have her spell it out for me!!)

Me: You're joking?

SEA: No sir, this is a serious issue. Arrears is arrears...

Me: (This is where it gets good) Fair enough - how about a cheque?

SEA: Sir we can't accept a cheque for less than $2.00.

Me: You want cash?

SEA: We don't accept cash for support payments...

I hung up. These yahoo's are about to suspend my driver's licence over a buck 75 and my money order and postage will cost more than I owe!!!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Apr 2009)

That was great, thanks for making my day end with a smile!!


----------



## CougarKing (22 Apr 2009)

"Humpbacked geeks"  ;D  :

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090422/entertainment/billy_bob_kimmel



> *Thornton says CBC Radio blow-up gave 'humpbacked geeks' something to do *
> 2 hours, 15 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Does this qualify:
> 
> Support Enforcement Agent: Sir, you are found to be in arrears with your support payments. This is a very serious issue - how did you want to take care of this?
> 
> ...



A well-oiled machine...I love effeciency!!


----------



## c_canuk (23 Apr 2009)

Cougar Daddy

I can kinda understand his fustration, he was on tour with his band, and agreed to do an interview about the band with the band, asked that the focus be on his band, not his acting career which was off topic, CBC agreed and then the interviewer did exactly what he asked him not to do... 

and the Mashed Potatoes without Gravy bit was in reference to the fact that at shows in the US people were wild to the point of throwing stuff at the stage while Canadian locations people just sat in their seats and he thought that was a little boring... not sure why people are getting upset about it.

Now I do think he was immature in his handling of the situation, but I can understand how I'd be a little irritated if I was doing an interview for say my involvement with a volunteer group and the interviewer kept trying to tie in the fact that I'm in the army even though it had nothing to do with the subject at hand.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2009)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> the interviewer kept trying to tie in the fact that I'm in the army even though it had nothing to do with the subject at hand.



Did you even watch the video?  I think the interviewer mentioned his acting (writing, directing) once at the beginning of the show and that was it.  It was Thornton himself, who brought it up again.  Not to mention, the rest of his replies were either "I don't know what you're talking about" or way the heck out in left field.  Don't even get me started on comparing himself to Tom Petty..... :


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Apr 2009)

I watched the interview and Mr Thornton was an ***. The interviewer asked "who are your musical influences"... a valid question considering he's interviewing a -musician-. Billy Bob flew off the handle and replied "you wouldn't ask Tom Petty that". I don't know about you, but I would certainly ask Tom Petty about his influences.

Billy Bob Thornton is deluded by his own sense of celebrity.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Apr 2009)

From my mother in law today via email

Hi again,

I ordered a door chime for both your house and SILs. It is so neat. They will be in the store in a couple days and I'll mail it down to you so you have it right away.  FIL set the "ring tone" to play "Dixie". This is the tone he feels DH will really like.But there is 8 different sounds you can change it too, just by pressing a button on the outside of the cover. Even one tone for Xmas and one for New Years. So Cool!
  
MIL

so not only are my inlaws wannabe rednecks - they think WE are rednecks.  OMFG.


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> ... *Even one tone for Xmas * and one for New Years. So Cool!



Perfect for re-gifting!!  >


LMEAO.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Apr 2009)

read my mind Vern.


----------



## GAP (23 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perfect for re-gifting!!  >
> LMEAO.



And then watch them show up at Christmas wanting to play the new Christmas tone......


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Apr 2009)

You could have been given Big Mouth Billy Bass. Count your blessings.


----------



## GAP (23 Apr 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> You could have been given Big Mouth Billy Bass. Count your blessings.



Awwww....that was next year's birthday present.......spoil sport!!!


----------



## Lil_T (23 Apr 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> You could have been given Big Mouth Billy Bass. Count your blessings.


Believe me - I do.  That was an option - that I quickly said no to.  Told them we had no room


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2009)

Just about every comment here pooh-poohing the fact that a pandemic may be developing.  :  Then again, it is the Globe & Mail.  >

Case in point:

 Weigh In  from Canada writes:  The 'When Pigs Fly Flu' virus is:

(a) An excuse to stay home and catch up on your email;
(b) An excuse to cancel your dental appointment;
(c) A U.S. government psychological operation designed to terrify you and everybody, as
(d) A ploy to get us to take deadly vaccines to reduce our numbers by hundreds of millions. 

Tinfoil hat anyone?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (28 Apr 2009)

Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt wed, for real this time
Updated Tue. Apr. 28 2009 9:55 AM ET

The Associated Press

LOS ANGELES -- Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt made their union legal.

A spokesman for the couple says the reality TV stars were legally wed Saturday during a ceremony at a Pasadena church that was filmed by MTV.

Montag and Pratt announced their elopement on a magazine cover in November but later acknowledged that the impromptu ceremony they had in Mexico was symbolic and not legally binding. The couple appeared before a deputy commissioner at a Beverly Hills courthouse in December, but didn't say "I do."

Spokesman Rick Rhodes said Saturday's wedding was "100 percent legal."

Montag, who is 22, and her 25-year-old husband are set to appear on the NBC show "I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here!" in June.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090428/speidi_wed_090428/20090428?hub=Entertainment



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


WHO THE FRIG CARES????? :


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> WHO THE FRIG CARES????? :



Better question:  Who hell are Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt?  ???


----------



## jmbest (28 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Better question:  Who hell are Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt?  ???



Agreed. Had to Google to find out. Now I wish I hadn't bothered wasting that one minute. 

Dumbest thing I heard today was that apparently someone started a rumor about how the reason why I was unable to be reached lately was because I was jailed for a bar brawl!! Yes, you have to look out for us 5'0, 100lbs of danger in bars! (FYI: It isn't true! People have too much time on their hands. :nod: )


----------



## Lil_T (28 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Better question:  Who hell are Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt?  ???



duh.. don't you like.. watch "The Hills''  or anything...  :  

totally kidding.  The real answer is "they're a waste of skin/ poster children for birth control"


----------



## b_frovich (28 Apr 2009)

dumbest thing i heard:
at the end of the day, the mcpl waited for 3 of the 4 of us to leave, to tell the senior corporal, who holds the same position as us (the 3 of us are cpl's and 1 pte), he tells the cpl to make sure to keep us busy with more make work projects, EVEN WHEN i told the fucking master jack that there is work to be done and we need to get going on other stuff.  Gotta love the COC


----------



## RetiredRoyal (29 Apr 2009)

i've got a few..but todays gem..

about 6 months ago the mb government and Canadian government gave a special interest group 12 million tax dollars to open a facility that duplicates the training delivered by a particular department at a local community college. They also dumped several million dollars of public money into a private company to duplicate the training. This morning, they cut the colleges budget in that field by 300K.

The conservative government has announced millions of dollars of training money, but the province cut the colleges overall budget by 12 million today.


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Apr 2009)

Hmm, i dont know how this will translate but today in the sim...
Crewie "T Seventy...ah, BNP...Ah...Shell! oh, ah...Sabot, BTR, On!"
Gunner Hale, confused, finds an BMP2 front on in the area the crewie has waved the turret to - "Confirm BTR?"
Crewie "BTR70! Sabot! ON!"
Hale, thinks, "What ever, he's the crewie" - "On!"
Crewie "...lay the target gunner!"
Hale - lays the target, 440m away, waits for the solution....dumps the solution, destroys a BMP with sabot using the battle sights. 
Crewie - "Next target right...Ah, BRDM - Oh, BTR...No, wait, BMP..."
And afterwards he has a go at me about questioning his fire orders! If I knew what they _were_ I wouldnt have to question them!


----------



## ironduke57 (29 Apr 2009)

Maybe you should invite him to the "Name This Photo" thread. >

SCNR,
ironduke57 ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Apr 2009)

I'd rather invite him to take a long walk off a short pier... When you cant tell the difference between a T72, a BMP1 or 2 and a BTR then you've no business in the turret at all, let alone as a crew commander!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Apr 2009)

How "real" are your sim vehicles??  It might just be that he has a hard time with pixellated images?

BTW, is the reticle on your gun the same as ours?  FCS as well?  Or are you "laze and blaze" like our tanks?


----------



## RetiredRoyal (30 Apr 2009)

while in norway one winter i worked in the BN CP as an infantry communicator...over the radio i hear a british accented voice on the net..

'i've rolled my rover over, over'


----------



## swofford (30 Apr 2009)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Me:  "Excuse me....what time does the gym close tonight??"
> 
> Front Desk Guy:  "We close at 6pm."
> 
> ...



must be the dumbest thing I've read... why would you ask if you already knew?


----------



## RetiredRoyal (30 Apr 2009)

So, a student asks to speak to me in private. Comes into my office and asks me a bunch of questions about the military in general. States he's interested in finishing his AME program and then joining hte military as an AVS tech.

Goes on a bit about the 'job' part of the gig and then says "i'm really not loyal to this country, but i think it would be a good job"


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> So, a student asks to speak to me in private. Comes into my office and asks me a bunch of questions about the military in general. States he's interested in finishing his AME program and then joining hte military as an AVS tech.
> 
> Goes on a bit about the 'job' part of the gig and then says "i'm really not loyal to this country, but i think it would be a good job"



Maybe he'll use you as a reference.   >    One can only hope.......    :


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 May 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> Goes on a bit about the 'job' part of the gig and then says "i'm really not loyal to this country, but i think it would be a good job"


The idiot probably doesnt know the first thing about loyalty. Did they tell you what country they _are_ loyal to? I suppose the one that supports them isnt worthy of loyalty. Better to love the past then the present :


----------



## RetiredRoyal (11 May 2009)

The below was paraphrased to give some insight on the position of the players..

Bin rat " Of course Mr Air Force Flies on an Airplane trade Colonel, I can issue you one of them fancy schmancy cammo backpacks to carry your gear on your 8 DAY tour in theatre."

Different bin rat, 5 minutes later... "No army cpl of non combat arms trade, a fancy schmancy cammo backpack is NOT on your scale of issue for your very, very long full length tour in theatre"


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> The below was paraphrased to give some insight on the position of the players..
> 
> Bin rat " Of course Mr Air Force Flies on an Airplane trade Colonel, I can issue you one of them fancy schmancy cammo backpacks to carry your gear on your 8 DAY tour in theatre."
> 
> Different bin rat, 5 minutes later... "No army cpl of non combat arms trade, a fancy schmancy cammo backpack is NOT on your scale of issue for your very, very long full length tour in theatre"



Were you at 17 Wing Clothing Stores today?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (11 May 2009)

Canex parking lot petawawa.
Exiting vehicle.

Man approaches and ask "Do you kayak?"

I look at my vehicle with two kayaks on the roof and keep walking.

Lead paint.


----------



## Pat_Y (12 May 2009)

I was droping off some forms at the CFRC I came out and there were two neighbours from the south walking ahead of me this is how it happened.

1st walker: That was a long trip up here.
2nd walker: Yeah, I cant wait till we get to Banff... It will be nice to be in Canada

I was in downtown Edmonton.... cool.
rly: rly: :brickwall:


----------



## OldSolduer (12 May 2009)

Wasn't Jack Layton on TV last night blathering something about Sri Lanka...and he got it wrong? Again? ;D


----------



## Journeyman (12 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Lead paint.


Mom said if the lady from Child Services came by again, we shouldn't call the paint chips "wall candy"   ;D


----------



## Pat_Y (12 May 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Wasn't Jack Layton on TV last night blathering something about Sri Lanka...and he got it wrong? Again? ;D



Wouldn’t surprise me one bit.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mom said if the lady from Child Services came by again, we shouldn't call the paint chips "wall candy"   ;D



 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GAP (12 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mom said if the lady from Child Services came by again, we shouldn't call the paint chips "wall candy"   ;D



Geee....really?   I always thought that's where M&M's come from....you know....eat the red ones last.......


----------



## X-mo-1979 (12 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mom said if the lady from Child Services came by again, we shouldn't call the paint chips "wall candy"   ;D



Ha
excellent stuff.

I was discussing it at work and my buddy (who is a quick thinking guy) said I should have told the guy they were not kayaks they were my wifes shoes.


----------



## blacktriangle (12 May 2009)

*Insert useless soldier's name here* is going to Afghanistan as a replacement.


----------



## CorporalMajor (12 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mom said if the lady from Child Services came by again, we shouldn't call the paint chips "wall candy"   ;D



Gotta admit that right there, was pretty funny.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 May 2009)

The story:  Canadian Space Agency names two new astronauts (not the dumb thing)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090513/new_astronauts_090513/20090513?hub=TopStories


Second comment from story:
Grace Blackstone
Where are the women and visible minorities? This should be an equal opportunity employer!

Okay, that's the DUMB thing!!!!  .....sheesh..... :


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I was discussing it at work and my buddy (who is a quick thinking guy) said I should have told the guy they were not kayaks they were my wifes shoes.



You should of said:  "Crap, you can see those?  Damn it all to h*ll!  Man, I hope I kept that receipt for my giant invisible Ninja water shoes!"
 >


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 May 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> You should of said:  "Crap, you can see those?  Damn it all to h*ll!  Man, I hope I kept that receipt for my giant invisible Ninja water shoes!"
> >



Honestly echo wife I think that would have lead to conversation...and I was totally without words.I'm rarely without something to say...but he got me good.


----------



## JAWS228 (13 May 2009)

Pte *BLOGGINS* WAS going to be on extras for the next 5 days for stealing a GWagon for his own personal shower run and then proceeding to refuel several diesel generators with propane.  BUT we'll have to find someone else to fill said extras because he is now going to Afghanistan.


 :brickwall:


----------



## Otis (13 May 2009)

I normally don't pick on the ignorant, because they just don't know, but sometimes you get a question or comment SO dumb ...

Today, someone told me they were applying to the Regular Force and they were wondering, "Just HOW full-time IS it?"

After I went through the trouble to explain the Regular Force Army and postings (to Pet, Shilo, Gagetown etc) I asked why they wanted to know (thinking, like a reasonable person, that maybe they wanted to take courses or something in the evenings).

The applicant told me that they had been asked by their current employer if they could still work part-time at the Warehouse in Toronto when they weren't doing "Army Stuff" and they were hoping that they'd be able to come back every other weekend or so to do that ... you know ... whenever they weren't working doing "Army Stuff" ... because they figured they didn't really want to spend ALL their time away somewhere else.

I confirmed that they knew that Regular Force meant they'd have to go live where we told them (i.e. where the BASE was) and they said they knew ... but ... you know ... when they weren't doing "Army Stuff" they'd want to be back here helping out in the warehouse ...

Sometimes you have to know when to cut your losses and walk away ...


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 May 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/86082.0.html

Apparently he is a Gaming wizard.....


----------



## JBoyd (13 May 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/86082.0.html
> 
> Apparently he is a Gaming wizard.....



not just a wizard but a wizzard  ^-^


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2009)

Apparently his 3 years in cadets were glorious...not just fun.

MM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 May 2009)

His notes are even better



> 3 years in army cadets. Also the first cadet to come up with an electron-based ground laser weapon... Seriously, while in grade 8. I haven't finished it yet, but it will be awesome, changing the world forever. FTR, I'm calling it "oversized scissors" till i can publish it.


----------



## JBoyd (14 May 2009)

He may claim to be the first 15 y/o cadet to think upon such things, but definitely not the first to try to invent one. After a quick google search it looks like they were researching those type of things as early as 1983, oh and of course the Chinese are researching it as well apparently


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 May 2009)

Speaking of dog tags...
SQ - "You cant wear these dog tags any more, they've got 'AUST' on them"
Hales - "Whats wrong with AUST?"
SQ - "The Austrians have the same on theirs so we've changed it"
Hales - "Can i go to the clothing store then and get new ones then?"
SQ - "No, you need to hand an Loss & Damage form into your boss, he'll investigate it, then hand it to me, when we get enough of you needing them I'll fill out an authority to issue then you can all go and get it done at once...It'll probably take _a couple of months_"

This is for a simple set of ID discs. They cost the ADF $0.20. And it'll take a couple of months for me to get new ones with "AS" on them instead of "AUST". If it wasn't so totally ridiculous it'd be funny


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2009)

Hale, if it makes sense, we do what?...The opposite.

MM


----------



## X-mo-1979 (14 May 2009)

Being warned about not talking about rotating out of the Afganistan.OPSEC.
Then being told about it 5 seconds after on CTV!


----------



## LordVagabond (15 May 2009)

Well, technically this was yesterday...but I haven't been to sleep yet, so it's still "today"  :blotto:

Anyways... I'm picking up salad making veggies and cheeses (tomato and cottage cheese salad = yum!) at Safeway, and waiting in line at the self service tills because the line ups are usually much shorter, possibly because a lot of people can't understand the simplicity of the technology. Case in point, the comments I overhear from a couple at the self serve nearest me:

Wife: You find it honey?
Husband: No, I can't see it anywhere!
Wife: Why would they put something so stupid in a self service line?!? I thought these things would be easy!
(At this point I'm wondering what they are doing looking all over the machine for something. I see the screen is saying "Press Start to Begin" with the GIANT start button on the _touch screen_ flashing underneath)
Wife: this is STUPID!!!!!!
(I can see they are getting frustrated, so I casually walk up, tap the start button on the screen, and step back to my basket. The system pipes up saying "Please scan your first item" and they both look at me like I had grown horns and held a pitchfork  :blotto: :blotto

Gotta love technology!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2009)

Okay, it wasn't today, but still......

From someone posting on another forum without crediting the source (reply #9):



> PLAGIARISM ****!! It's plagiarism if you’re making money from it. Seriously you want to critic me on PLAGIARISM? Why do you care so much? It’s an excellent example which gets the point across. It really doesn’t matter who wrote it that person published on the web were © copy write laws haven’t caught up. It’s not Plagiarism because I haven’t published it out as my own I posted it in a forum for information purposes only.



Oh, and I should add that this person is supposedly writing a law paper.   :


----------



## JBoyd (16 May 2009)

someone should forward him on to Dictionary.com



> pla⋅gia⋅rism - the *unauthorized* use or close imitation of the language and thoughts of another author and the representation of them as one's own original work.



and heres a bit from Wikipedia (yes I know not a credible source but still..)



> Plagiarism is not copyright infringement. While both terms may apply to a particular act, they are different transgressions. Copyright infringement is a violation of the rights of a copyright holder, when material protected by copyright is used without consent. On the other hand, plagiarism is concerned with the *unearned* increment to the plagiarizing author's reputation that is achieved through false claims of authorship.



someone may also want to _critique_ him on his spelling/grammar


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (16 May 2009)

Wisconsin district attorney says 11-year-old girl's diabetic death 'needless' 

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
    
WAUSAU, Wis. - Prosecutors in the homicide trial of a Wisconsin mother accused of praying instead of seeking medical attention for her diabetic daughter say the girl suffered and died needlessly. 

Assistant District Attorney LaMont Jacobson said in opening statements Saturday that the case isn't about religion, but about 11-year-old Madeline Neumann's "needless suffering and death." 

Authorities say 41-year-old Leilani Neumann of Weston and her husband Dale believed the girl's illness was a "test of faith." 

They're charged with second-degree reckless homicide in the 2008 death. 

An autopsy found Madeline died from undiagnosed diabetes, which meant she had too little insulin. 

If convicted, Neumann faces up to 25 years in prison. 

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2009/05/16/9480536-ap.html


Stuff like this is totally unnecessary, ridiculous and dumb and it makes my blood boil.  :threat: 
They should through the book at the parents.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> someone may also want to _critique_ him on his spelling/grammar



That's how I knew he was cutting and pasting from somewhere else; there were no spelling mistakes.


----------



## JBoyd (17 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's how I knew he was cutting and pasting from somewhere else; there were no spelling mistakes.



That thread is hard to read, it looks like he is pretty much just talking to himself on the first page lol


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 May 2009)

Ok, i'm not sure how this'll go but heres another golden gem from your friends in the Australian Army.

Theres a bunch of reo's (reinforcements, new blokes) standing around in the morning before PT. L/Cpl comes up,
L/cpl - "Rightio fellers, i cant come for PT this morning but i want you all go down to the gym. Just bang out a circuit, at least 30 mins and then get back here at 930. Sweet?"
New bloke (been in the Regiment since January which is 2 months longer then the others) - "Do you want me to form the fellers up and march them down?"
L/Cpl - "Ah, nope, they're all big boys, they know where the gym is, i think they'll make it".
L/Cpl walks away...
New lad, waits till he's gone - "Rightio fellers, form up, i'll march you down! Hurry up you shower!"...


----------



## Journeyman (19 May 2009)

I received an invitation to a Regimental Dining-in from a Reserve unit. 
In lieu of "_rsvp_," it reads "RRSP is requested by...."

Maybe they're trying to build up the Regimental fund


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I received an invitation to a Regimental Dining-in from a Reserve unit.
> In lieu of "_rsvp_," it reads "RRSP is requested by...."
> 
> Maybe they're trying to build up the Regimental fund



Depending on one's RRSP, could be one heck of an expensive dinner!   

Good typo.  Reminds me of a job ad in the Moncton paper.  Warehouse work, must have own steel-toed *books*.   ;D


----------



## gcclarke (19 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Depending on one's RRSP, could be one heck of an expensive dinner!
> 
> Good typo.  Reminds me of a job ad in the Moncton paper.  Warehouse work, must have own steel-toed *books*.   ;D



Depending on one's RRSP, it could be one heck of a cheap dinner! ... I really need to work on that.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Depending on one's RRSP, it could be one heck of a cheap dinner! ... I really need to work on that.



True, for me it would cost nothing!  :-\


----------



## hiddenflame (21 May 2009)

"I'm going to dig a trench with *C4 and a helicopter*!"


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2009)

*Reeves may be father of my children*
Article Link

A Barrie, Ont., woman has filed court documents to secure a DNA sample from Keanu Reeves in an attempt to get support for herself and four children.

Karen Sala, 47, filed notice in the Ontario Superior Court of Justice family branch on Monday, asking for a declaration of parentage from the actor.

According to reports, Sala has known Reeves since age nine, when he was seven, and briefly lived with his family as a teen after running away from home.

A spokeswoman for the actor has strongly rejected her claims.

"Karen Sala's allegations are completely false and absurd. Mr. Reeves has no knowledge of who she is," said Reeves' publicist, Cheryl Maisel, in a written statement. None of the allegations have been proven in court.

In addition to the DNA test, Sala is seeking child support of $150,000 per month, retroactive to June 1988, as well as $3 million per month in spousal support, retroactive to November 2006, for a whopping total of $126 million.

"I'm pissed. I just want him to stand up and be a man," the Toronto Star quotes Sala as saying.

More on link

Wow!  Imagine getting out of bed one day and saying "I'll think I sue Keanu Reeves for child support, even though my youngest kid is 20."   :  

Might be interesting to see how this pans out.  Maybe a good idea for a Maury Pauvich show.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Reeves may be father of my children*
> Article Link
> 
> According to reports, *Sala has known Reeves since age nine, when he was seven*, and briefly lived with his family as a teen after running away from home.
> ...


a
Age nine when he was seven???? who is dumber here? The woman or the reporter??? ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Age nine when he was seven???? who is dumber here? The woman or the reporter??? ;D



That's how long she claims to have known him, not when she got pregnant......


----------



## Jager (1 Jun 2009)

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> Pte *BLOGGINS* WAS going to be on extras for the next 5 days for stealing a GWagon for his own personal shower run and then proceeding to refuel several diesel generators with propane.  BUT we'll have to find someone else to fill said extras because he is now going to Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> :brickwall:


Wow, something I was actually there for (all of it minus the g-wagon, and the offender was the one who told me about it...)

It was actually Gas not propane.....

Still :brickwall:


----------



## gcclarke (2 Jun 2009)

Jager said:
			
		

> Wow, something I was actually there for (all of it minus the g-wagon, and the offender was the one who told me about it...)
> 
> It was actually Gas not propane.....
> 
> Still :brickwall:



... exactly how would one go about filling a diesel tank with propane anyways?


----------



## ajp (2 Jun 2009)

Remember where you are sir !! 


(taken out of context this is a fun statement).  In this case it was about Pte's flinching when a Capt walks in a room, and Capt's flinching when a Gen walks in....etc.


----------



## gcclarke (2 Jun 2009)

The following is a campaign biography for an individual who is running to be the president of The Professional Institute of the Public Service of Canada, and quite frankly I think it is one of the most un-intentionally funny things that I have ever seen in my life. 



> Hi my name is Frank and I’m running to be your next PIPSC President.
> 
> I have been working in the Federal Government as a CS for about 10 years now, mainly doing Quality Assurance work and 3rd level IT Infrastructure Support.
> 
> ...



Clearly this guy has the vision needed to lead Canada's public servants into the future. Mostly via facebook and twitter.

For comparison, the other candidate's bios can be found at http://www3.pipsc.ca/portal/page/portal/website/news/events/special_election/bios


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2009)

"Vern, you just got another thread tossed into Radio Chatter."

WTF!!??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jun 2009)

Vern, all the ingredients were already there....................you were just the combustion!!!

Remember I originally moved it from RC to a "real" forum.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2009)

Ya, way to go Vern   ;D


----------



## katawan (2 Jun 2009)

Content deleted by Mod.

Maybe you should grow a set and make an official complaint instead of whining here anonymously?
Bruce


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2009)

"I can lend you some."  

Vern circa 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jun 2009)

This happened about 10 minutes ago...I am home on Sick Leave and just happened to be here for this gem.

Canada Revenue Agency Agent:  "Good morning, how are you today."

Me:  "Good, and you?"

CRA Agent:  I am fine sir.  So, what can I help you with today?"

Me:  "I have no idea."

CRA Agent:  "Pardon?"

Me:  "umm...you called me, I just answered the phone".

CRA Agent"  "Oh, right, sorry. (laughs)"

These are the people who decide if I have paid all my taxes?   :

She then proceeded to ask me my SIN, which I gave her.  Then, after a moment of silence, she said "I have no information on your file to give you".   :blotto:

*a well-oiled machine*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jun 2009)

You gave your SIN number over the phone to a stranger??


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You gave your SIN number over the phone to a stranger??



And from the conversation, sounds like a pretty good scam.  Catch them off guard with a "Oops, silly me!" moment and get their SIN.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Jun 2009)

I agree with the others, sounds like a scam. To be sure I would call the CRA and see if they have any record of one of their agents calling you. If not, then I suggest you change your SIN number due to possible Identity theft.


----------



## ajp (2 Jun 2009)

EITS - HOW could YOU!  It does sound like a scam.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Jun 2009)

wow - that is just beyond shady.  I hope you called CRA (did a number show up on your caller ID at all?)


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jun 2009)

My approach when receiving an unexpected call from a Government agency is to ask for a number and call them back -- after I have confirmed that the number is valid.


----------



## Jager (2 Jun 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> ... exactly how would one go about filling a diesel tank with propane anyways?



I'm really not sure how you would go about doing that... but knowing the person in question, if there was a way, he would do it


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jun 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You gave your SIN number over the phone to a stranger??



Well, I didn't want to get into the details of it all but...yesterday when I was out, I had a *1-866-XXX-XXXX* # on the phone...no idea who it was, so I called it...and it was CRA.  After being on hold for a long time, I hung up.

So...when I saw the same # on the phone this morning, I answered it...

I am not *that* stupid....




(although, I am pretty stupid come to think about some of the ex's I have managed to waste my life on...)


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....I guess I'll have to consider how stupid I am on that note and get back to you.   :blotto:


----------



## kkwd (2 Jun 2009)

This little bit of info from the CRA web site might be helpful.  CRA



> You will find examples of a fraudulent letter, email, and online refund forms on the CRA's Web site. As per fraudulent telephone calls, a telecommunications provider has recently been leaving messages for individuals and businesses to call the CRA at a 1-800 or 1-866 number. On dialing the number, callers are then asked to call another number at a cost to them. These telephone messages are not from the CRA and should be ignored by taxpayers. *Taxpayers may verify the authenticity of a CRA telephone number by calling 1-800-O-Canada*.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2009)

We just had a base-wide email here a couple of weeks ago warning about a CRA scam letter being distributed via mail asking pers to provide SIN, addys etc for "determination of further entitlements". Seems to be a hot topic lately. I guess the best rule is, never give out your SIN - the people & agencies who need to know it ... already do.


----------



## BlueJingo (2 Jun 2009)

Dumbest thing i heard today....

"I'm pre-contemplating" .... thinking of thinking.... hehehe


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (3 Jun 2009)

"Did you know that "SADDLEBUTT" in the navy means a rumour?"

From the interactive section of the Canadian Forces recruiting website.  I've had saddlebutt and it's no rumour.

The author wasn't navy and wasn't cavalry - civilian contractor?


----------



## 1RNBR (4 Jun 2009)

took a call today from newfoundland, and here's how it went.

me: Thank you for calling ***** my name is ***** can I please have your first and last name
Him: it's bob smith
me: Can I have your phone number with the area code first
Him: I dont have a home phone.
Me: Do you know your account number?
Him: 5555555555
Me: Can I have your postal code?
Him: What's a postal code, can you explain that to me?
Me: well you have your address for example 11 main st, in st-John's Newfoundland and then you have that thing that is a combination of letters and numbers, that is your postal code.
Him: I dont know it, (then goes looking for 5 minutes for it and comes back) its a2g1a3(not actual one)
Me: perfect, ok we are just going to update your account information, is your cell number 555-555-5555
Him: well that is sorta the number

I just didnt bother i just continued on with the call but honestly I know nefies have a bad reputation for not being smart but really not knowing what a postal code is, and then saying well that is sorta the number, it either is or it isnt.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jun 2009)

RNBR, I have experienced that before with Newfies.

They non-townies tend to know that the mail gets delivered to "the place down the street dere, bye".. and that's about it.

Until they really need to get something important, they could care less about the postal code of that "place down the street".


----------



## 1RNBR (4 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> RNBR, I have experienced that before with Newfies.
> 
> They non-townies tend to know that the mail gets delivered to "the place down the street dere, bye".. and that's about it.
> 
> Until they really need to get something important, they could care less about the postal code of that "place down the street".



I can understand the whole "Down the stree there bye!" concept of getting mail, but how is your phone number sorta your phone number, either it is or it isnt! unless of course, he's from the stone age and using a party line on his cell phone lol cuz the number he gave me was his cell phone


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> RNBR, I have experienced that before with Newfies.
> 
> They non-townies tend to know that the mail gets delivered to "the place down the street dere, bye".. and that's about it.
> 
> Until they really need to get something important, they could care less about the postal code of that "place down the street".



We have also had to deal with broken english french clerks who couldn't understand that we did not own a P.O box in St.Jean.Or I didn't live on a street with a name.
I later in life realized where my mail ends up in a neighbors kitchen anyway  I could have a bit of a laugh sending my mail to: po box 69 unbelievable longname ave etc etc.Gave the "post office"at home a laugh anyway,and made it easier than explaining in broken syllables and hand gestures that I didn't have one.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2009)

1RNBR said:
			
		

> I can understand the whole "Down the stree there bye!" concept of getting mail, but how is your phone number sorta your phone number, either it is or it isnt! unless of course, he's from the stone age and using a party line on his cell phone lol cuz the number he gave me was his cell phone


Well, one of my former compatriots retired back to Nfld. She never did get a phone hooked up. She just uses her moms and anyone looking for her just calls her mom. Her mom will walk out the back door,  down the short incline, grab the daughter and say "phone!" I though at first "can you imagine", but have since learned that a whole lot of relatives use moms phone/# (and some non-relatives too) for contact purposes. Apparently this is not uncommon in the small towns in Nfld.

Perhaps that's what's going on with the number you have too. Essentially, it is a number to contact them at, but is not "their" number - nor will it be them who is likely to answer ... but whoever does will either get them on right away or walk that phone to them and have them call you back if you leave a message. 

TRY _that_ outside the "stone age" here in the rest of good-ole friendly Canada. The Newfs have a system - and it works. (All this from a girl whose family never bothered to own a TV until she was in Grade 12 to the shock and horror of all her friends ... I lived - I certainly wasn't from the Stone Age ~ Iron Age perhaps).

Can you just imagine if we imparted said system onto the CF? My gawd, my boss would actually have to walk directly accross the hallway to contact me rather than phoning or emailing ... geez ... that might help with the CFs overall fitness too. I wonder how our predecessors managed to pull off two victorious Great Wars ...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 Jun 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, one of my former compatriots retired back to Nfld. She never did get a phone hooked up. She just uses her moms and anyone looking for her just calls her mom. Her mom will walk out the back door,  down the short incline, grab the daughter and say "phone!" I though at first "can you imagine", but have since learned that a whole lot of relatives use moms phone/# (and some non-relatives too) for contact purposes. Apparently this is not uncommon in the small towns in Nfld.
> 
> Perhaps that's what's going on with the number you have too. Essentially, it is a number to contact them at, but is not "their" number - nor will it be them who is likely to answer ... but whoever does will either get them on right away or walk that phone to them and have them call you back if you leave a message.
> 
> ...


Few people had a phone where I was growing up.As you said If your mother had one you really didnt need one.Although she lived the next community over,when we visit we would find out so and so called etc.If it was so darn important they would swing by the house.

You made me think of another one.Getting jacked up one afternoon for not picking up stores/teaching classes I was suppose to.I was in that office at least 10 times that morning,yet there were only 2 computers Lt and WO.However instead of TELLING ME or printing it off and trowing it at me they sent it e mail....then expected me to somehow know about it.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (5 Jun 2009)

C/Mcpl. Galantine said:
			
		

> Well, this was actually yesterday. Gotta love parents that automatically think you're dating a female at the slightest social interaction. :-\ Just to be clear, ***** is a friend.
> 
> Mom: I'm wondering... are there girls in cadets?
> Me: Of course mom. This is Canada.
> ...



My Grandparents do the same. In these High School years, there is alot more females in the classes rather than other schools I had attended. So, being in such a position it was sorta commonplace to be project partners and such with a girl in the class.

Well, 3 of them in a particular class of mine seemed to really cling to me and I enjoyed their company, we were good friends - definately alot in common. One month we had this huge (and I mean *HUGE*) Civil Services project to do so the 4 of us went to my house to pickup a phone book and to drop off my other school books that were just dead weight and take off for <Inser Location Here> (it was probably the public library or something).

And then.... from around the dark corner of the salmon-coloured hallway of a Southeast Calgary Bungalow, comes my mother accompanied by her mother AKA "Big Boss" and all I hear for the next 30 seconds is:

*"So RYAN! Which one of these lovely ladies is your girlfriend!?"*

I didn't respond.... maybe I should have. I felt kinda awkward.


----------



## danchapps (5 Jun 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> *"So RYAN! Which one of these lovely ladies is your girlfriend!?"*



My answer, and it would have shut my mom up pretty quick, and gotten a laugh out of my step dad, would have been.... "All of them." (cue exit music)


----------



## chris_log (5 Jun 2009)

Stupidest thing I heard today...

"Do we get a bar to the SSM for OP Podium?"

Ya, that was actually asked.


----------



## danchapps (5 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Stupidest thing I heard today...
> 
> "Do we get a bar to the SSM for OP Podium?"
> 
> Ya, that was actually asked.



That was a good laugh though, you must admit. 

I much preferred the one where right after the CO spent 5 minutes answering a question about the MSVS  the very next guy asks "So, when do we get the ML replacement?" Gold! It's like he slept right through it, AND he was sitting right in front of the speaker!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jun 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Stupidest thing I heard today...
> 
> "Do we get a bar to the SSM for OP Podium?"
> 
> Ya, that was actually asked.



You win.That is stupid.
Do I get one for OP Green Soldier too?OP peregrine loving
Unbelievable.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jun 2009)

I had to look up what Op Podium was before commenting.Did anyone else check this out?LMFAO.
This guy on the top sold it for me!Why wouldn't you volunteer!The guy in on the page looks frozen and miserable!

But it does unrealistically show a Canadian soldier anywhere near the Olympic village,so that might get as few guys to volunteer...... to sit on a far off mountain and watch tree's.
http://www.army.gc.ca/lfca_2010_hr/op_podium_e.asp


----------



## mummiebear5 (6 Jun 2009)

Some people ask "when are you going to be a grandma?"  Seeing as though not one of my three kids are serious about anyone at this time (ages 26, 24 and 23) I tell them I had all three fixed at birth. I get some strange looks and some actually believe me!!  LOL


----------



## CorporalMajor (7 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And from the conversation, sounds like a pretty good scam.  Catch them off guard with a "Oops, silly me!" moment and get their SIN.


I've almost got scammed the same way many times..  For example, I've gotten voice mails stating my credit card was allegedly "hacked into" (  : ) and that I should give them all my information asap (yeah, sure...)

I call my card provider and everything is fine.  Scammers are getting more and more suave each year.  And that's not sarcasm, some of them disguise themselves very aptly as VISA, ATM et al even through Caller ID.


----------



## Otis (7 Jun 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> "Did you know that "SADDLEBUTT" in the navy means a rumour?"
> 
> From the interactive section of the Canadian Forces recruiting website.  I've had saddlebutt and it's no rumour.
> 
> The author wasn't navy and wasn't cavalry - civilian contractor?



Ummm ... isn't that word supposed to be SCUTTLEBUTT??? THAT's the Navy word for rumour ...


----------



## BlueJingo (7 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Ummm ... isn't that word supposed to be SCUTTLEBUTT??? THAT's the Navy word for rumour ...



LOL i think THAT's the dumbest thing i've heard all day! hehe  

From my understanding the Forces.ca website IS incorrect and that's the dumbest thing hehehehe  ;D


----------



## tango22a (8 Jun 2009)

I was afflicted with  "Saddlebutt" many years ago but only after driving from Windsor to Petawoowoo (22 hours...518 miles).Convoy speed was 25-30 mph with a 1 1/2 hr break in CFB Borden+pee parades en route

Cheers,

tango22a

Please excuse really,really bent sense of humour!


----------



## Otis (8 Jun 2009)

BlueJingo said:
			
		

> LOL i think THAT's the dumbest thing i've heard all day! hehe
> 
> From my understanding the Forces.ca website IS incorrect and that's the dumbest thing hehehehe  ;D



Where exactly does it say "saddlebutt" on the website? If I know where to tell them it's wrong, I can get them to fix it.


----------



## BlueJingo (8 Jun 2009)

on the forces website you know when it loads information (and it shares random facts about the military) well one of them is "did you know the term saddlebutt...."

it can appear on any of the pages that it loads


----------



## Mighty W (13 Jun 2009)

It was Dinnertime the other night and my friend Alex and I went out for a bite to eat. I was utterly speechless when she glanced at the illuminated plastic billboard menu before us and loudly exclaimed "No Way! Swiss Chalet has Takeout?"....... We were in the bloody drive through.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2009)

While moving at work the other day, I was stationed as an escort on the ground floor.  The elevator opened and one of the people said "Is the elevator going up?"  Not really dumb but funny as hell.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> While moving at work the other day....



Was anyone startled when you actually moved?   >


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Was anyone startled when you actually moved?   >



Well yes, I have to do it once in a while to maintain the human facade.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The elevator opened and one of the people said "Is the elevator going up?"  Not really dumb but funny as hell.



Speaking of elevators....on our honeymoon cruise in the Caribbean, one of the employees was telling us he was asked, while exiting an elevator at the stern of the boat, "Does this elevator went to the front of the boat?!???!"

Had to explain, they go up and down, not front to back.  >


----------



## ajp (15 Jun 2009)

OK....so on a safety promotion sign posted.....well let me describe it first.

It shows two people looking behind a desk at the octopus of wires.  Now forget the image and look at the venue, the poster is hung over a urinal in one of the plastic adds that we see all over the place.  And the statement (remember - forget the image)

"Don't just look at it - DO SOMETHING!"

A+ to my safety rep.  Humour with a double meaning.


----------



## xena (15 Jun 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> OK....so on a safety promotion sign posted.....well let me describe it first.
> 
> It shows two people looking behind a desk at the octopus of wires.  Now forget the image and look at the venue, the poster is hung over a urinal in one of the plastic adds that we see all over the place.  And the statement (remember - forget the image)
> 
> ...



That made my Monday.  Thank you very much!


----------



## bradlupa (16 Jun 2009)

O.K. i got one now i think that when god is creating people and he farts he creates a stupid person as to the person that I ran into at the gas bar.

A gentleman pulled up and asked "Do you know where Luke Lives"

I replied "who is Luke"

He replied " I cant tell you that information"

I replied that " well then i can't tell you where Luke lives, but good luck in finding him."


----------



## templeton peck (18 Jun 2009)

I was at a Greek restaurant with my wife and had an indignant Quebecois couple sitting nearby who were giving the waiter a hard time with pretty much every thing he did. The man asked for a Greek salad, and the waiter, anticipating grief, went to great lengths to explain that this salad consisted of tomatoes, cucumbers and olive - NO lettuce in other words. Of course the salad came and the jackass immediately gets all huffy and  exclaims "his is like no Greek salad I have ever had before!" 
"No kidding! Did you think it had fries with gravy and cheese curds?" said the exasperated waiter. 
I almost cried and my wife gave me hell for laughing.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Jun 2009)

Numero Uno top of the list for the most irritating stupid thing I hear every day on every TV channel the "Grey Power" commercial.

Rick Mercer takes it for a spin!  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuXIuD4M2es&feature=related


----------



## kratz (18 Jun 2009)

The day is still early, but this one is a contender:

from CTV.ca



> PETA wishes Obama hadn't swatted that fly
> Updated Thu. Jun. 18 2009 8:36 AM ET
> 
> The Associated Press
> ...



What next? We can't use worms to fish with? Or step on an ant?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2009)

I belong to PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals) and I find the above statements from that other PETA organization completely ludicrous.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jun 2009)

I bought a Home Theater system a few years ago.
A bunch of us were watching a movie (Robin Williams as the creepy stalker in One Hour Photo. A good track for surround sound) when my wife said:

"Gee its just like being in the theatre!" :-*

I do love her....


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2009)

Until 2000, when they turned it into a Chapter's, I used to walk to our neighbourhood theatre. It was a palace. I think it accommodated about 1500 people. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runnymede_Theatre


----------



## observor 69 (18 Jun 2009)

Yea but they did an award winning  job of retaining the old theatre feel in the conversion into a Chapter's.

Great Starbucks on the second floor.


----------



## Dissident (23 Jun 2009)

Paraphrasing a private conversation:

[Me]: I would like you, just once, to stand up for us.
[No Name]: I stand up for you guys all the time, you should see the emails I write!


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jul 2009)

I find this one quite amusing:

I overheard some KAFer at lunch today (yes I was in the wire, only for an hour; and I didn't get to Timmies  :), "Why to I have to carry this stupid 9mm"  I was going to say something, but decided against it.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I find this one quite amusing:
> 
> I overheard some KAFer at lunch today (yes I was in the wire, only for an hour; and I didn't get to Timmies  :), "Why to I have to carry this stupid 9mm"  I was going to say something, but decided against it.



Should have asked him/her if you could have it?    >

Makes you wonder how or why some people got into the military.


----------



## 421_434_226 (1 Jul 2009)

OK so this happened a couple of years ago, while we were setting up the PA system for a Change of Command Parade we had a senior member (not a tech) tell us we could not use wireless mics as the medals on personnel attending the parade would attenuate the signal.  ???
He was very serious about this problem, while very amusing after a couple of frustrating attempts at explanation it was just easier to comply.


----------



## danchapps (1 Jul 2009)

421_434_226 said:
			
		

> OK so this happened a couple of years ago, while we were setting up the PA system for a Change of Command Parade we had a senior member (not a tech) tell us we could not use wireless mics as the medals on personnel attending the parade would attenuate the signal.  ???
> He was very serious about this problem, while very amusing after a couple of frustrating attempts at explanation it was just easier to comply.



Yet when I used to work in theatre and rock and roll the giant metal truss hanging overhead did nothing? I would have said Ok, and used it anyway.


----------



## Messmom (2 Jul 2009)

Well it wasn't today but the best ever was sitting in the Ops Room on board HMCS ******* listening to a radio check being carried out. (Call sign made up, because the memory is the second thing to go.....)

"Alpha Charlie Lima, this Alpha Charlie Lima, how do you read, over?"

Repeat this twice more.

"This is Alpha Charlie Lima, nothing heard, out."

Nobody said a word to him, but we were all wondering what the rest of the task group was thinking!


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

Well, if it's any consolation ... I too have been known to talk to myself on occasion.  8)

I also have various other little voices in my head whom speak to me.  >


----------



## Messmom (2 Jul 2009)

I was sitting there secretly hoping he would answer........

It would not have been a huge surprise. Guy was as sharp as a marble.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I find this one quite amusing:
> 
> I overheard some KAFer at lunch today (yes I was in the wire, only for an hour; and I didn't get to Timmies  :), "Why to I have to carry this stupid 9mm"  I was going to say something, but decided against it.


"So, there I was, at KAF one day (yes, I was in KAF, but woe is me)."  *That * is the stupidest thing I've heard today.  That and the "us/them" cool factor "we have it so rough and they have it so easy" BS I hear all the time.

Yes, I spent 99.9% of my time INSIDE the wire.  Of my 0.1% time outside the wire, yeah, I "did this" and "did that", but whatever, dude.  We *all* have a job to do, but I also wondered why I had to carry that "stupid" 9mm in KAF.  But, as a lazy, under-worked and over-paid KAF-ite wondering how wonderful my job would be if it weren't for all those "Fob-ites", I suppose it was a small price to pay to have fluffed pillows, 18 hours of uninteruppted sleep intermingled with long strolls at the Boardwalk and of course, the "visits" by the female Dutch soldiers.


:


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jul 2009)

Can't all be ninjas, someones got to push the throwing stars and smoke bombs forward...   :rofl:


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Can't all be ninjas, someones got to push the throwing stars and smoke bombs forward...   :rofl:


:rofl:

Thanks, Kat, that made my day.  (Though at first I thought your reference to throwing stars was a stab at my cap badge! ;D)


----------



## Dissident (3 Jul 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> "So, there I was, at KAF one day (yes, I was in KAF, but woe is me)."  *That * is the stupidest thing I've heard today.  That and the "us/them" cool factor "we have it so rough and they have it so easy" BS I hear all the time.



On that tangent:

At some random gathering last week end, Someguy pipes up:" [...]the ones that stayed in KAF were a bunch of F-ing fags".

Having spent most of my time (5 months out of 6 months) in KAF, I thought it was rather rude, especially since Someguy has not gone over at all.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

Yesterday, Service Ontario would not process my application for the enhanced driver's licence because I didn't have a _province issued_ marriage certificate to connect my maiden name on my birth certificate to my married name on my licence and every other piece of ID I had, *including my current Canadian passport.*   :


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yesterday, Service Ontario would not process my application for the enhanced driver's licence because I didn't have a _province issued_ marriage certificate to connect my maiden name on my birth certificate to my married name on my licence and every other piece of ID I had, *including my current Canadian passport.*   :



Wow... just wow. Huzzah for the bureaucracy!


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jul 2009)

It's much more than bureaucracy, it's a profit generator.   >


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jul 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's much more than bureaucracy, it's a profit generator.   >



I suppose, but in general I try to follow Hanlon's razor: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity. 

I do this mainly because I'd rather go around pitying people than hating them.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I suppose, but in general I try to follow Hanlon's razor: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.
> 
> I do this mainly because I'd rather go around pitying people than hating them.



Wise (and benevolent) words.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's much more than bureaucracy, it's a profit generator.   >



It is that, because the marriage certificate costs $15.00 and I had to pay extra for "premium" service to get it within five days to make my next appointment timing.   :

gcclarke, I agree.  I do pity the people but I hate the system.


----------



## observor 69 (3 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It is that, because the marriage certificate costs $15.00 and I had to pay extra for "premium" service to get it within five days to make my next appointment timing.   :
> 
> gcclarke, I agree.  I do pity the people but I hate the system.



What are the advantages of an EDL vice a CDN passport ?

Just curious.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Jul 2009)

According to the ICBC EDL Site
http://www.icbc.com/driver-licensing/getting-licensed/edl



> Why get an EDL?
> 
> * It's a convenient wallet-sized card that's your licence to drive and proof of your identity and citizenship.
> * It has the latest security features to prevent fraud and identity theft.
> * It's a less expensive alternative to a passport for business or pleasure travel to the U.S. by land or water.



The ontario one explains it more 
http://www.news.ontario.ca/mto/en/2009/05/about-ontarios-enhanced-drivers-licence.html


Oh yah and the  CBSA
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/whti-ivho/edl-pcp-eng.html


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

Apparently, it's (the EDL) only offered presently in ON, PQ and AB but who knows?  

It saves you from having to fill out the application every five years for a passport and paying the cost.  After the initial purchase (AFAIK), it's the same as renewing a driver's licence.  It's only good for road or sea travel to the U.S.A. but better than carrying a passport every time you take a jaunt into the U.S.


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Jul 2009)

Not heard, but said:

I have a tendency to unintentionally say things in normal conversation that could very easily be taken as sexual in nature when heard out of context.

Both of these were sent via text messaging to a potential romantic interest, during and after a very long train ride across the country, which made me a bit loopy.

(talking about transportation) "I cabbed it to the station, nobody was available to drive me, but if you want, when I come back after my leave, you can pick me up......"

Talking about what she had for supper:
(her) "I'm having chicken, it's tasty"
(tired me) "Did you put anything on it? You'd love my cream sauce....."


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

Regarding my comment about Purolator in the Sound Off thread:



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, they wouldn't let my _spouse_ pick up the marriage certificate I ordered from Vital Stats.  :  They also wouldn't redirect it to me here so they are sending a note to hold it in Kingston until next Friday.  I told them I need it for an appointment on the same day and it had better be there!



Got a call from the office in Kingston.  They will only hold for five days, no exceptions but they can redirect it to the original address.  My spouse (or a _neighbour_ can sign for it from the driver at the house, but my husband cannot pick it up (with ID as proof of address) and their office.  Wow, great security guys!   :  So next time you see a Purolator vehicle around your house, just go out and tell them you're the neighbour and they asked you to get their package for them.  Sheesh!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

Its so stupid it IS funny.  He (spouse) can't pick it up, but hey, its no problem if they deliver it to him...who is the *challenged* individual that stamped THAT business process with "APPROVED!".

The neighbor thing..ummm...wow.  *scrathes my head*

Guess it might be a good way to start picking up some Christmas Presents?  "yay, I am so-and-so's neighbor...I'll sign...yes, yes, Daffy Duck IS my real name.  Here is my Mickey Mouse Club ID card, sir!"


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Guess it might be a good way to start picking up some Christmas Presents?  "yay, I am so-and-so's neighbor...I'll sign...yes, yes, Daffy Duck IS my real name.  Here is my Mickey Mouse Club ID card, sir!"









 :rofl:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

BAHAHAHAHHAHAA!


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Jul 2009)

The story and comments posted here:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090708/wafer_harper_090708/20090708?hub=TopStories


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2009)

agreed!  I think we have a winner!!


----------



## Messmom (8 Jul 2009)

Well they buried Jackson yesterday, they needed another completely inane and pointless story.


----------



## Kmess (8 Jul 2009)

Some guy reading an Xbox gamertag: Hey you sound horrible!

WTF Guy? How can reading someones name= you sound horrible


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2009)

Kmess said:
			
		

> Some guy reading an Xbox gamertag: Hey you sound horrible!
> 
> WTF Guy? How can reading someones name= you sound horrible


???
I think that lost something in the original translation from ________________?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

To update the Purolator incident, hubby sat home all morning yesterday waiting for the driver and finally had to give that up.  So he decided to use the Power of Attorney I had filled out when I went to Bosnia.  I had called someone at the office and they said that it would be okay for him to pick it up with that.  They did the CYA thing by photocopying the PoA when he gave it to them.  

The stupid thing?  They never asked him for ID to prove he was the person named on the form.   :


----------



## gcclarke (10 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The stupid thing?  They never asked him for ID to prove he was the person named on the form.   :



Well, they also don't ever bother checking for ID when they're dropping stuff off for the person who it is (supposedly?) addressed to. I guess their legal team figured that signature would be enough to shift liability off from themselves.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Well, they also don't ever bother checking for ID when they're dropping stuff off for the person who it is (supposedly?) addressed to. I guess their legal team figured that signature would be enough to shift liability off from themselves.



Well, that was in my previous post.  If they drop it off at your house, anyone and their dog could sign for it, but to pick it up at the office??  That's a big no-no.  Idiots.  Love to meet whoever made that rule.   ;D


----------



## danchapps (10 Jul 2009)

From a newspaper article I was reading when I got into work:

"The witness agreed with the defence that what he did in the video was a serious violation of weapon procedures and was a "very good example" of the cavalier attitude of weapon safety in the military."

I'm sorry, but anytime someone even remotely points a weapon near me, joking or not, that weapon is either swatted away, or the member is quickly disarmed by myself or platoon mate. I'm not sure what it is like in other units, but it is strictly frowned upon in mine. Maybe it's different elsewhere, but I'd hope there is more respect for these tools than that.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jul 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> From a newspaper article I was reading when I got into work:
> 
> "The witness agreed with the defence that what he did in the video was a serious violation of weapon procedures and was a "very good example" of the cavalier attitude of weapon safety in the military."
> 
> I'm sorry, but anytime someone even remotely points a weapon near me, joking or not, that weapon is either swatted away, or the member is quickly disarmed by myself or platoon mate. I'm not sure what it is like in other units, but it is strictly frowned upon in mine. Maybe it's different elsewhere, but I'd hope there is more respect for these tools than that.


Where did you read this? This needs to be sorted out.


----------



## mariomike (10 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Where did you read this?



http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/1131685.html


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/1131685.html



So, who is on trial here; Wilcox or Crosby?  Is the Defence trying to use the example of Crosby to clear the mistakes made by Wilcox, smearing all?


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jul 2009)

Its too bad that we are ALL now painted as having a "cavalier attitude" towards proper weapons handling drills.
A few years ago I almost punted troop off course for having such an attitude. He was quickly and safely sorted out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> "The witness agreed with the defence that what he did in the video was a serious violation of weapon procedures and was a "very good example" of the cavalier attitude of weapon safety in the military."



NO unit I served with had a 'cavalier attitude' of wpns safety, ever.  On course, on ex, classroom trg, live ranges, trg w/blanks et al, I NEVER saw this type of negligent weapons handling.  Hell on BMQs, we used to take the BFA off the C7, fire 1 blank round at IMP box or something like that to show the troops what even a blank round could/would do to someone's eye, etc, during the pyro demo before commencing the FTX.


----------



## CorporalMajor (10 Jul 2009)

The worst part is that there was an NCO in charge of them, letting it happen...... unreal.


----------



## danchapps (13 Jul 2009)

Sorry for getting back so late to this one. When I read that I had a bird. I've never seen a unit act in this manner, or a particular member. As stated prior, anyone even accidentally pointing in my direction had the weapon either swatted away from me, or I disarmed the member, then proceded with a loud scolding of the member. Even as a no-hook, I feel my safety is important enough to warrant me jacking up someone of a higher rank, briefly, to remind them of the safety protocols. It doesn't happen often thankfully. As for who is on trial, I don't know. I feel for Cpl Wilcox, however he should not have become complacent with his weapons handling. As for the Sgt, he should have know better, and set the example. I hope that people don't see this as a cavalier attitude held by all members, as it is completely unacceptable. 

To add a quote: Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Jul 2009)

Well this is a good one, why do I seem to com e across so many  :

From an MWO "Soldiers fight better when strict uniformity is enforced!" [I tuned out at this point] but their was more like it that followed.


----------



## tango22a (14 Jul 2009)

NL_Engineer:

I see you have a raging infestation of the dreaded Kitosaurus Rex... Still trying to fight the Battle of Waterloo...Today!! Have you considered calling in PEST CONTROL? You have to remember that micro-management of troops is the be all and end all of their existence. Just think...you could go into battle with a Brown Bess rather than what you normally carry.


tango22a


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jul 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well this is a good one, why do I seem to com e across so many  :
> 
> From an MWO "Soldiers fight better when strict uniformity is enforced!" [I tuned out at this point] but their was more like it that followed.


Who was this individual and has he/she ever been to the field?

What century did this one grow up in, the early 19th?


----------



## tango22a (14 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier:

Like yourself, I would rather have a properly armed and motivated warrior. I really don't give a damn if his pants are bloused or his boots are shiny (and the correct colour....of course!!)

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jul 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> OldSoldier:
> 
> Like yourself, I would rather have a properly armed and motivated warrior. I really don't give a damn if his pants are bloused or his boots are shiny (and the correct colour....of course!!)
> 
> ...



Sacrilege!! Blasphemer!!  ;D  Joking!!


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Jul 2009)

Being on summer leave then getting tagged for the Capital Ex Parade:

Over the phone

Supervisor: so it's at this time and place in 3B
Me: Ok, 3B, got it.
Supervisor: So that's your beret,
Me:uh huh
Supervisor: Short sleeved shirt with slip ons, collar dogs, ribbons and name tag
Me(getting impatient): Uh huh
Supervisor:Trousers with issued belt, not a civilian one, prefferably with trade insignia on it
Me(rolling eyes): uh huh
Supervisor: And boots polished ofcourse
Me: So....3B
Supervisor: Right. have a good day
*click*
Me:*sigh*

I may be a lone bone, but I did do BMQ and I did learn orders of dress in week 3.  :


----------



## xena (14 Jul 2009)

But, you'd be surprised how many people will screw it up.   :


----------



## Shec (14 Jul 2009)

yesterday listening to the radio drive-home show on CBC the host was interviewing someone from CBSA about the Cornwall brouhaha:

Host:  "...and will those manning, excuse me , *personning *, the post be armed?"

"Personning"?  a new high low in PC babble.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2009)

.........And (perhaps) someday you'll be that supervisor.    :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> yesterday listening to the radio drive-home show on CBC the host was interviewing someone from CBSA about the Cornwall brouhaha:
> 
> Host:  "...and will those manning, excuse me , *personning *, the post be armed?"
> 
> "Personning"?  a new high low in PC babble.



Not too bright either:

perSONning.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .........And (perhaps) someday you'll be that supervisor.    :nod:



Ah... very true. I'll learn to play the same game when I get there I take it ?  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Jul 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> yesterday listening to the radio drive-home show on CBC the host was interviewing someone from CBSA about the Cornwall brouhaha:
> 
> Host:  "...and will those manning, excuse me , *personning *, the post be armed?"
> 
> "Personning"?  a new high low in PC babble.



FFS.  Just where will this PC crap stop?


----------



## tango22a (14 Jul 2009)

Why not "peopling"?

tango22a


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2009)

From Dictionary.com

manned, man·ning, mans

1. To supply with men, as for defense or service: man a ship.
2. *To take stations at, as to defend or operate*: manned the guns.
3. To fortify or brace: manned himself for the battle ahead.

I agree with EITS, do we have to rewrite the whole English language??  ???


----------



## armyvern (14 Jul 2009)

"We're here for your pre-pack."

Yeah, rii-iiight.

Where the hell is my toothbrush and my towel!!?? (I already ripped open your boxes tonight until I found my damn cadpat, combat boots and beret!)


----------



## armyvern (14 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not too bright either:
> 
> perSONning.



Typical male PC _el toro poo poo _ (that's _bullshit_ for us un-PC types).

MENopause;
MENstruation;
MENtal illness;

etc
etc 
etc


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> (I already ripped open your boxes tonight until I found my damn cadpat, combat boots and beret!)



You _could_ just dress like your avatar pic...   :nod:


----------



## armyvern (14 Jul 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You _could_ just dress like your avatar pic...   :nod:



If I were to do that - I'd have to go back and unpack more boxes until I found the underwear. The chaps were in the jeep; they are safe.

Sigh.

I just don't know what's so difficult to grasp with the following:

"Don't touch ANYTHING in this room - it's going with me." <--- silly me, I actually though they understood that.


----------



## GAP (14 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Typical male PC _el toro poo poo _ (that's _bullshit_ for us un-PC types).
> 
> MENopause;
> MENstruation;
> ...



Years ago, while waiting at a bus stop with my then 12 year old daughter, the acronym PMS came up. She just smirked, and stated that she knew what that was......me being me said "Oh yeah....what"


Putting up with men's shit....... ;D


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If I were to do that - I'd have to go back and unpack more boxes until I found the underwear. The chaps were in the jeep; they are safe.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...




Aahhhh, the joys of moving, packers and dealing with more stupid people...enjoy the new place 8)


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Jul 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> NL_Engineer:
> 
> I see you have a raging infestation of the dreaded Kitosaurus Rex... Still trying to fight the Battle of Waterloo...Today!! Have you considered calling in PEST CONTROL? You have to remember that micro-management of troops is the be all and end all of their existence. Just think...you could go into battle with a Brown Bess rather than what you normally carry.
> 
> ...



Well the problem is too big for "pest control' to handle.  The infestation has already taken hold, and dosen't seem to respond to the "chemicals".  

You would think after 7 years this problem would be dead, and not come back every 6 months  :


----------



## tango22a (15 Jul 2009)

NL_engineer:

I'm willing to bet the MWO in question prefers to wear Patrol Dress....'cause his circumcision scars don't show.

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S.: Sorry never been a big fan of mis-placed authority! ( In other words he may have the rank,,,but he ain't got the "SMARTS" to go with it!) It's really surprising that a large dose of " COMMON SENSE " isn't issued at each step up the rank ladder!


----------



## tango22a (15 Jul 2009)

Army Vern:

Is there a NATO Stock Number for " COMMON SENSE" to be issued at each step up the rank ladder? 


I'm Hoping!

tango22a


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Is there a NATO Stock Number for " COMMON SENSE" to be issued at each step up the rank ladder?
> 
> tango22a



This was discussed (on a tangent) in the New Rucksack thread.

I have a question:  Why is it called _common_ sense when it isn't so common?
I just call it sense and sometimes _rare_ sense.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jul 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Army Vern:
> 
> Is there a NATO Stock Number for " COMMON SENSE" to be issued at each step up the rank ladder?
> 
> ...



I've researched this topic extensively. I cannot find a NATO stock number for Sense, Common C1 either.

It's a very rare commodity. If you have it, hang on to it!
It's frustrating isn't it? ;D


----------



## medicineman (15 Jul 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Army Vern:
> 
> Is there a NATO Stock Number for " COMMON SENSE" to be issued at each step up the rank ladder?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about common sense, but I am working on a paper for the New England Journal of Medicine and Medical Corps International about the opposite - C.R.I.S. or Cranio-Rectal Insertion Syndrome.  Seems there is a corelation between lack of common sense and the severity of C.R.I.S. in an individual.

MM


----------



## tango22a (15 Jul 2009)

Old Soldier:

Got a real good shot of "Sense" from my RSM  on promotion to Sergeant almost forty years ago. I have tried to hang on to it, but its hard to do. One gets tired of being considered a Dinosaur by the newer generation of troops.

Cheers,

tango22a

medicineman: Very good one! How is your research going? C.R.I.S. seems to be getting a real foothold in today's Army.


----------



## helpup (15 Jul 2009)

Common Sense means just that. The Sense in question is common or often found.  However that does not make it universal or expected by all.  Reinforces my belief in never underestimating the power of people to be stupid.  Along with the more people you have in a group the dumber the herds mentality is.


----------



## medicineman (15 Jul 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> medicineman: Very good one! How is your research going? C.R.I.S. seems to be getting a real foothold in today's Army.



I started noticing it when I was working at RMC/CFB Kingston and am now revamping the paper since I've started working with the Navy, as the epidemiology seems different.  Or maybe it's like the flu and mutates periodically...

MM


----------



## Shec (15 Jul 2009)

> Jean Pierre Bussière, the [police] union's vice-president, said there will be an investigation, but the vandalism is probably a simple sign of frustration.
> 
> "You know, in my understanding, it was probably a way to inform the people on what's happening – that the city … they're doing nothing to end the conflict."
> 
> Bussière said he's not sure applying poster paint could be considered vandalism because it could easily be washed off.



Yup, and I'll bet that if any of us had defaced a police car, or anybody elses car for that matter, we would be charged with vandalism whether the paint was washable or not.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2009/07/14/ottawa-police-cruiser-vandal-paint-car.html


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jul 2009)

Common sense: Not that common.  It should be a super power!


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jul 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Common sense: Not that common.  It should be a super power!



Agreed


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This was discussed (on a tangent) in the New Rucksack thread.
> 
> I have a question:  Why is it called _common_ sense when it isn't so common?
> I just call it sense and sometimes _rare_ sense.



From Online Etymology Dictionary - http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=gumption&searchmode=none

Common sense is 14c., originally the power of uniting mentally the impressions conveyed by the five physical senses, thus "ordinary understanding, without which one is foolish or insane" (L. sensus communis, Gk. koine aisthesis); meaning "good sense" is from 1726.

Perhaps people no longer (at least since the 14th century) use all of their senses before making their decisions, *ergo they are foolish or insane* - you can choose. The Scottish - gumption is seldom used but would also be appropriate.

gumption  
1719, Scottish, "common sense, shrewdness," also "drive, initiative," possibly connected with M.E. gome "attention, heed," from O.N. gaumr "heed." Originally "common sense, shrewdness," sense of "initiative" is first recorded 1812.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2009)

I'll go with foolish, for the most part, although, some may indeed be insane!

I had no idea gumption was Scottish!  Go figure!


----------



## Larkvall (23 Jul 2009)

:rofl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE


----------



## observor 69 (24 Jul 2009)

Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!

I heard it before but it's still funny.  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jul 2009)

A company, which shall not be named,* takes photos at various events, then offers to sell you prints. These come in various sizes, or you can purchase the JPEG of the photo.



> *Digital file in JPEG format delivered by email*. This is the same high quality file we print from. Make unlimited prints, Christmas cards, email to friends, use as wallpaper on your computer, and have a permanent record for your files. Total cost is $29.90. *Shipping cost must be charged but package price is reduced to account for this. For International orders use any U.S. shipping address to avoid additional $10 charge*.


Pardon?


*www.mspevents.com


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Jul 2009)

They are probably just too lazy to change their system over from the one they use for regular hard copy orders, and that system automatically charges shipping.

Sounds like they are trying to save (or make more) money by cutting corners.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jul 2009)

Gambler sues lotteries corporation 
Article link

A Winnipeg woman is suing Manitoba Lotteries Corp., claiming casino staff allowed her to continue gambling for years after she agreed to be banned from the establishments. 

Georgina Bauer, a *self-described* "compulsive gambler," entered into the Voluntary Exclusion Program in April 1996 but had no trouble *returning to the gaming tables just two weeks later*, alleges a lawsuit filed last week. 

"In spite of the program and her enrolment therein, she was thereafter continually allowed into the casinos operated by the defendant to gamble without any intervention, even though she was a regular and many of the card dealers and pit bosses she encountered knew her and called her by name," says the lawsuit. 

Bauer *alleges* she wrote a letter to MLC in December 2000 reminding staff of her enrolment in the exclusion program, to no avail. She says she continued to gamble in city casinos, losing money at blackjack tables, "and never encountered any intervention by the defendant MLC." 

More on link

So she entered a program in 1996, only to return to gambling two weeks later (says a lot about the program, doesn't it?   : ).  Then "alleges" she wrote a letter to MLC, *four years later*, but continued to gamble.  Why file a lawsuit now?  Out of gambling money, honey??

This is just another one of those "it's everybody else's fault but mine" stories.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jul 2009)

And yet more stupid news:

*Texting puts drivers at serious risk, study finds*
Article link

Well, d'uh!!   :

I wonder how one gets a grant to do studies that have _obvious_ results.  I mean, you're not supposed to watch movies or read a book while driving, why would texting be any different?


----------



## my72jeep (28 Jul 2009)

July 28 2009 Hwy 17 north of Wawa Ont. I was on a OPP ride along today when a truck with Ohio tags flew by at 140kph in a 90kph zone, When stopped and informed that he was doing 50kph over the posted speed. the Officer and I were informed "That's OK I'm a US citizen I'm not subject to Canadian laws" it kind of got intersting after that. needless to say Wawa has a new 7 day resident thanks to Ontario's new street racing law.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Gambler sues lotteries corporation
> Why file a lawsuit now?  Out of gambling money, honey??




Lawsuit - it's a gamble...but she has nothing left to lose.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jul 2009)

Wow:


> The lotteries corporation had a duty to keep Bauer out of its casinos or advise her it would not enforce the exclusion program but did neither, the lawsuit says. "As a result ... (Bauer) has suffered serious financial and emotional damages," says the lawsuit.


What about HER personal responsibility to stay away?  WTF.  I hate this society in which everyone (except me, naturally) is responsible for everything, including that which I do!  :


----------



## helpup (29 Jul 2009)

Agree with you fully Rambler.

Heard on the Bear ( Ottawa Radio ) 

Lady called 911 as she was stuck and could not get out................ of her car.

The Gist of it was her cars electrical system was not working and the doors were locked and it was sunny out.  The car was warming up and she felt she needed help

The 911 operator did a big " is this real pause"  and asked the lady to try and pull up on the lock toggles....... After a few seconds the lady did and was finally able to open the door.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jul 2009)

On the Military Channel at this very moment, William Jefferson Clinton, 42nd President of the USA, is waxing poetically about FDR and WW2. 
WTF?????


----------



## Otis (5 Aug 2009)

Today I had a rather, _interesting_ gentleman come in and ask quite a few questions about joining the CF.

After asking me for a half an hour about the Fitness Requirements (and trying to get me into an argument about the necessity of the Fitness Requirements vs. the willingness to TRY HARD!) I fully believe that he was sincere and not being sarcastic when he asked me about haircuts (as follows):

Him: So, about haircuts {pause} ...

Me: Yes, you must get a haircut to match the standard.

Him: Everyone does? Really?

Me: Unless you are exempt for Religious reasons i.e. your are a member of a recognized religion requiring you not to cut your hair like Sikh or an Aboriginal of certain bands

Him: But what if I'm really spiritual?

Me: :brickwall:


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Aug 2009)

I would have said "Oh, well, in that case, no, you don't need a haircut.  Sign right here and welcome to the CF."


----------



## George Wallace (5 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Him: But what if I'm really spiritual?



He didn't belong to that "Levitation Party" that ran in an election a couple of years ago, did he?


----------



## ruckmarch (5 Aug 2009)

That Paula Abdul is leaving Idol.......seriously though, who cares?  :

I must be the only one that doesn't watch these kind of shows?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Aug 2009)

But on a bright note.. we aren't hearing about Michael Jackson anymore on entertainment shows!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Today I had a rather, _interesting_ gentleman come in and ask quite a few questions about joining the CF.
> 
> After asking me for a half an hour about the Fitness Requirements (and trying to get me into an argument about the necessity of the Fitness Requirements vs. the willingness to TRY HARD!) I fully believe that he was sincere and not being sarcastic when he asked me about haircuts (as follows):
> 
> ...



Are you allowed to say "well, then you need a toga and a harp, not a recruiter"?


----------



## ajp (6 Aug 2009)

OH Wait....we'll make an exception just for you, but you have to go Strathcona (Sorry Guys)


----------



## Otis (6 Aug 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to say "well, then you need a toga and a harp, not a recruiter"?



I WISH I was allowed to answer with things like that!


----------



## gaspasser (6 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> That Paula Abdul is leaving Idol.......seriously though, who cares?  :
> 
> I must be the only one that doesn't watch these kind of shows?


I make 2 and my wife would be 3...and counting, who's in ???



Otis, don't we all wish that???  But sarcasm costs extra!  Dumb looks are still free!      ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> But sarcasm costs extra!  Dumb looks are still free!      ;D



For smiles, go to McDonald's.


----------



## gaspasser (6 Aug 2009)

...ooooh!...my wife works there and she often comes home sans smiles!  I guess the customers get those all day and I get what's leftover...and it ain't Mcnuggets!!!! LOL


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2009)

What do you get, told to shut the McF**K up?


----------



## Steve_D (6 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I make 2 and my wife would be 3...and counting, who's in ???
> 
> My wife and I have never watched it. That makes it 5......


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Aug 2009)

#6 here

...anybody else have a feeling this will turn into another counting thread?


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2009)

ToRN said:
			
		

> #6 here
> 
> ...anybody else have a feeling this will turn into another counting thread?



My wife and I - 8.

Yes.


----------



## JBoyd (7 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> For smiles, go to McDonald's.



I'm not sure if this is true for All McDonald's but the one here seems to have a hiring policy which involves only letting the most inept work there


----------



## helpup (7 Aug 2009)

Didnt the HRC order MacDonalds to hire back someone who was dissmissed for not washing thier hands enough? That can explain some of it


----------



## FDO (7 Aug 2009)

Almost everyone knows we have subsidized education programs in the CF. ROTP is probably the best known. Join as an officer and we'll send you to university for 4 years and give you a job at the end. So we enroled a bunch and sent them off to ssee the University Liason Officer (ULO) at the base. After they got thier instructions the Warrent Officer says "OK be here tomorrow at 1300, That's 1 pm." Easy enough to follow. One future General says "sorry sir but that won't work for me I have to go to work at 1" Should have seen the vein in the WOs forehead. And if that wasn't enough the second said "yeah me too, I can't make it. I'm going on vacation" Anyone ever seen a WO's forehead explode? These are future of the CF. 

Looks like training is going into overtime!!


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> After they got thier instructions the Warrent Officer says "OK be here tomorrow at 1300, That's 1 pm." Easy enough to follow. One future General says "sorry sir but that won't work for me I have to go to work at 1" Should have seen the vein in the WOs forehead. And if that wasn't enough the second said "yeah me too, I can't make it. I'm going on vacation" Anyone ever seen a WO's forehead explode? These are future of the CF.
> 
> Looks like training is going into overtime!!



Fine, be here at 0100.  That's 1 *a.m.*


----------



## Bianca (11 Aug 2009)

I work at 1-800-O-Canada... needless to say I have hundreds of stories. But today's...

Me: "Well ma'am, since you need to get that information from the American government, I will have to refer you to their diplomatic representatives here in Canada- such as the embassy or consulate."

Caller: "Do they have a website?"

Me: "The American government? Of course it's--"

Caller: "WAIT- WAIT!! I can't use that website!"

Me: "Why not?"

Caller: "Because, you said it's AMERICAN. And I'm in Ontario! How will the Canadian internet work for an American website?? This is no help..."

Me: "Ma'am, it's the world wide web, you can access it."

Caller: "Nooo!! That's impossible! I'm all the way in another country! You don't know what you're talking about."

Oh. Ok. Sigh.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Aug 2009)

Bianca said:
			
		

> I work at 1-800-O-Canada... needless to say I have hundreds of stories. But today's...
> 
> Me: "Well ma'am, since you need to get that information from the American government, I will have to refer you to their diplomatic representatives here in Canada- such as the embassy or consulate."
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S comedy!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

Too funny, Bianca!!!  That's like a lot of those Tech Support calls.   ;D


----------



## GAP (11 Aug 2009)

Shoot!!! there go all our American and Australian Members once they find this out!!!


----------



## helpup (12 Aug 2009)

I wonder if the lady uses her computers cup holder...... The one that pops out when you push one of the buttons on the front of the computer.


----------



## armyvern (12 Aug 2009)

How about typed today?



			
				uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> My buddy and I were given a large box of old casettes. We were told to choose and keep the ones we liked, and 'get rid of' the ones that we didn't.
> The two of us being pyro-rednecks had a fire burning within minutes and decided to throw the bad tapes like blanks and Conway Twitty into the fire.
> 
> I don't know what the hell goes into the tapes, but they burn hot as hell, and have the same effect as oil when water is poured onto a burning one.
> When the pipe turned this hot, and there were flames shooting out the top of the chimney we tried to put out the fire with water, which made it burn fiercely...



 >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Aug 2009)

Hey, I never asked for credit when it comes to IQ points. I failed that test.
Besides.. rednecks and fire is like rednecks and shotguns.

Oddball  :flame:


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Aug 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Hey, I never asked for credit when it comes to IQ points. I failed that test.
> Besides.. rednecks and fire is like rednecks and shotguns.
> 
> Oddball  :flame:



Been duck huntin' lately?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Been duck huntin' lately?



It takes too much effort to put videos onto Youtube. 
And shooting sitting ducks really 'irks' me. Pointless killing, and not even sport.

Oddball


----------



## FDO (13 Aug 2009)

Him: " I want to be a "Refridgeration Tech"
Me: "Cool" (it was a long day)
Him: "Do they need RM Techs in Afganistan?"
Me: "Let me think, 40c+ . Good chance"
Him: "What if I don't want to go"
Me: "Not much choice if your Reg force and ordered"
Him: "Anything I can join that will guarantee I won't go?"
Me: "Boy Scouts"
Him: "You got Scouts?"

Here's your sign!!!


----------



## Otis (13 Aug 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Me: "Boy Scouts"
> Him: "You got Scouts?"
> 
> Here's your sign!!!



HA HA, where was I when THIS rocket scientist walked in today?? 

Actually, I think I'm glad I was busy somewhere else ...


----------



## ruckmarch (13 Aug 2009)

1.  That women boxing is going to be allowed into the olympics in 2016

2. 6pm news......Experts warn that vegetables contain high dose of insecticides. The culprits? Pretty much all the green ones and carrot.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> 1.  That women boxing is going to be allowed into the olympics in 2016



I think the only dumb thing about that would be, it's not allowed now.


----------



## armyvern (13 Aug 2009)

Just to switch this up ---

The best thing I've heard today (this month for that matter) ...

"If she spent more time on her knees than on her back, she wouldn't be in this situation right now"

New keyboard required.  ;D


----------



## ruckmarch (13 Aug 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think the only dumb thing about that would be, it's not allowed now.



Don't know what message that would be sending out to young females that it's ok to beat each other up. Would you let your daughter, sister, girlfriend or wife take part in that kind of sport?

If your answer is Yes, THEN KUDOS TO YOU.


----------



## ruckmarch (13 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> "If she spent more time on her knees than on her back, she wouldn't be in this situation right now"



And to think we are on page 69 here  :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (13 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Don't know what message that would be sending out to young females that it's ok to beat each other up. Would you let your daughter, sister, girlfriend or wife take part in that kind of sport?
> 
> If your answer is Yes, THEN KUDOS TO YOU.



Kudos to him!!

I take it then, that you're suggesting that the fact we allow men to box (in the Olympics too!!) is a de facto advocation of us civilized folks teaching our young males that it's OK to beat each other up.

Goose-Gander
Pot-Kettle

Vern: Former boxer (and huge advocator of this sport to any woman looking for an excellent way to maintain fitness - both muscular and cardio ...)


----------



## ruckmarch (13 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Kudos to him!!
> 
> I take it then, that you're suggesting that the fact we allow men to box (in the Olympics too!!) is a de facto advocation of us civilized folks teaching our young males that it's OK to beat each other up.
> 
> ...



Far from it. I personally don't condone any form of thuggish behaviour.

Where is the civilization in men or women boxing  ??? I know a lot of fit women that have never boxed, surely they manged without, by just doing doing cardio and kick yoga.

You should try it out sometimes, the classes are always packed round here


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> I personally don't condone any form of thuggish behaviour.



That's funny.......and to think you posted that in the "dumbest thing " thread.......

How appropriate.


----------



## armyvern (13 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Far from it. I personally don't condone any form of thuggish behaviour.
> 
> Where is the civilization in men or women boxing  ??? I know a lot of fit women that have never boxed, surely they manged without, by just doing doing cardio and kick yoga.
> 
> You should try it out sometimes, the classes are always packed round here



I can assure you that I've done cardio of all types. Kick yoga wasn't for me (I hated it actually), step-aerobics, aerobics, spinning, tae bo ...

But something always manages to get me back to boxing and/or swimming again. Perhaps it's just my animal instincts? Whatever - I enjoy it - the pers on the receiving end does too I think.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I can assure you that I've done cardio of all types. Kick yoga wasn't for me (I hated it actually), step-aerobics, aerobics, spinning, tae bo ...
> 
> But something always manages to get me back to boxing and/or swimming again. Perhaps it's just my animal instincts? Whatever - I enjoy it - the pers on the receiving end does too I think.



Alright, boxing isn't simply one person beating the snot out of the other. I know a female who is a serious (and good) boxer, who also has also mentioned becoming a model. I work with another female who is a boxer.
Boxing isn't as barbaric as it seems. I mean, christ, look at fencing. It's looked at like a sophisticated sport, and they're fighting with swords. 

Oddball


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Just to switch this up ---
> 
> The best thing I've heard today (this month for that matter) ...
> 
> ...



Too darn funny Vern!!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> "If she spent more time on her knees than on her back, she wouldn't be in this situation right now"



I watched that tonight, too!  What was Charlie's reply?  "I wouldn't be too sure about that."   ;D


----------



## Bianca (14 Aug 2009)

Another 1-800-O-Canada story...

Caller: "Where are you getting this information?"

Me: "From our database."

Caller: "Can you send it to me?"

Me: "The information? In a brochure you mean?"

Caller: "No, your database."

Me: "Unfortunately ma'am, that's government property, and we can only provide information over the phone."

Caller: "I am a Canadian citizen. I deserve access to whatever I want. If I ask you to send me your computer, you should. You are a public SERVANT."

Me: "Ma'am, I cannot send you my computer."

Caller: "You're going to regret those words when Stephen Harper comes and fires you himself."

...I think I rolled my eyes into oblivion.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

Wow, Bianca, I'd be fired from your job in about five minutes.

Thankfully, eye-rolling can't be seen on the phone, eh?


----------



## FDO (14 Aug 2009)

Got to love people that only read the first part of the Privacy or Official Secrets act. When I get those calls I give them the address and FAX number for the Director of Access to information and Privacy at NDHQ and tell them that as soon as I get the direction to send I will bring it over personally. I figure I'll be long retired by the time that order comes down!


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Aug 2009)

Bianca, welcome. Good Contribution!!

I don't hear dumb things anymore...I now work on 17 Wing.......


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Aug 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't hear dumb things anymore...I now work on 17 Wing.......



I wouldn't count on that being particularly good insulation!


----------



## kratz (26 Aug 2009)

Ok, so I read it at GlobeandMail.com  instead of hearing it but it rates one of the dumbest things I have found today:



> Microsoft apologizes for changing race in photo
> 
> Software company alters online ad on company's Polish site, replaces head of black man with head of white man



more at link: including the two photos.


----------



## ruckmarch (26 Aug 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Ok, so I read it at GlobeandMail.com  instead of hearing it but it rates one of the dumbest things I have found today:
> 
> more at link: including the two photos.



Wow....Now that is extreme. I know Poland is not exactly multicultural judging by what have seen in Warsaw, Gdansk et al, but come on


----------



## ruckmarch (26 Aug 2009)

Dumb studies: Smokers produce more nicotine than non-smokers



> It's hard to decide which is more forehead-slappingly stupid about this study: That somebody spent money conducting it, or that someone...



http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/fullcomment/archive/2009/08/26/dumb-studies-smokers-produce-more-nicotine-than-non-smokers.aspx


----------



## FDO (26 Aug 2009)

A study was done a while ago in recruiting and it was found that if you have more recruiters you can recruit more people. Man I wish I had a university degree and could figure out stuff like that. I guess I'm destined to be just another dumb sailor that can only read about the work of the well educated!


----------



## Trooper Hale (26 Aug 2009)

Been a long time since i posted anything and this isn't really dumb, just frustrating...
I'm getting all the boys to fill out their med appointments and dental appointments on a form in preparation for deploying next year. One bloke is a dead-set drop-kick and he shouldn't be deployed to the mess, let alone Iraq.
Me: "Whack your name on here, fill out the dates and I'll pass it to the boss"
Idiot: "Does that include me?"
Me: "Yeah mate"
Idiot, looking at list: "Are you sure? Cos I'm not on that list"
Me: "The list is old, you got told this morning your going, just chuck your name on this and fill it out"
Idiot: "I dunno, I'm not on the list"
Me: "Just do it mate"
Idiot: "but i'm not on the list"
Me: "Just put your bloody name on the list and fill it out"
Idiot: "I'll finish this smoke and go ask the boss"
This went on for another 30 seconds till i told him to get stuffed. If he's too dumb to let me help him out, then I'm not doing it. Whatever happened to merit when it came to deployments? Our reserves are brilliant, storming blokes, but they put a spaz on there because he's been around for 2 years. I'm doing 12 deployment folders for the boys, I've put all the paperwork into them, in the right order, with the right docs and photocopies. Its taken me three days to do it. What does this tool do? He pulls EVERYTHING out, loses half of it over the course of today and then complains that i'm not helping him! I'd like to help him by remodelling his face with a pick-axe!


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> I'd like to help him by remodelling his face with a pick-axe!



I'll let you use one of the ones from my CQ if you promise to clean the gobs of flesh off when you are done.


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Aug 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I'll let you use one of the ones from my CQ if you promise to clean the gobs of flesh off when you are done.


Sounds like a deal! If i mail it back to Canada straight after they wont be able to trace it back to me!

Its the one thing that drives me wild about being in the Army, is sometimes having to work with total idiots.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Aug 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Sounds like a deal! If i mail it back to Canada straight after they wont be able to trace it back to me!
> 
> Its the one thing that drives me wild about being in the Army, is sometimes having to work with total idiots.



And the top should be different from the bottom why?


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Aug 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Its the one thing that drives me wild about being in the Army, is sometimes having to work with total idiots.



Its not just the Amry, my friend....try a correctional facility sometime.


----------



## mariomike (29 Aug 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Its not just the Amry, my friend....try a correctional facility sometime.



I read that after 20 years of service, the life expectancy of a Correctional Officer is 58. 
"Natural causes" they call it!


----------



## CorporalMajor (31 Aug 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> I'm doing 12 deployment folders for the boys, I've put all the paperwork into them, in the right order, with the right docs and photocopies. Its taken me three days to do it. What does this tool do? He pulls EVERYTHING out, loses half of it over the course of today and then complains that i'm not helping him! I'd like to help him by remodelling his face with a pick-axe!


I deal with this at least once a week.

This idiot blames me, for not remembering his med appointment that HE was supposed to remember for himself.  I'm thinking, "so you're 20-something, and you have to depend on me to remember your doctors appointments".  

I wasn't even involved with setting it up, and he blames the entire orderly room, even when it was proven that his own stupidity got him in trouble.  The good news is that I fixed everything for him in the nick of time, the bad news is that he still breathes our precious air.  

Retards.   :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I deal with this at least once a week.
> 
> This idiot blames me, for not remembering his med appointment that HE was supposed to remember for himself.  I'm thinking, "so you're 20-something, and you have to depend on me to remember your doctors appointments".
> 
> ...



Likely by mouth :


----------



## FDO (31 Aug 2009)

Heard at the front desk of the Recruiting Centre;

Applicant at 0825: "Hi I'm here to write my aptitude test."

Recruiter: "You were supposed to be here at 0745."

Appl: "Yeah but I can start now."

Recruiter: "But you were told to be here at 0745."

Appl: "Well, yeah but I didn't think it mattered"

Recruiter: "Well at 0800 everyone went in to get set up, log in and make sure all the information was correct before the test started"

Appl: "Well can I go in now?"

Recruiter: "No you're too late you'll have to rebook and come back another time."

Appl: "That's not fair, I'm here now"

Recruiter: We can't stop the computer and wait for you to catch up it won't allow us to do that."

Appl: "But I'm an Officer"

Recruiter: "Oh why didn't you say so. Come with me"

Recruiter to Booking Clerk: "Please book the "sir" for the next CFAT he missed his this morning"

At this point I had to leave. Apparently it's not considered good policy to laugh at applicants where they can hear you!


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Aug 2009)

"But I'm an Officer"

He/She should have been told "No, you're not"....Can recruiters get in trouble for briskly clubbing someone with a rubber truncheon?


----------



## GAP (31 Aug 2009)

Lesson #1...  Punctuality


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2009)

Too funny, FDO.  Although, when the applicant said "I'm an Officer" I would have been tempted to reply "Not yet, you're not."  (Old Soldier beat me to it!)

On course, not showing up for a test is an automatic fail.  On my Tfc Tech QL3, one guy fell asleep _during_ a test.  The Standards Sgt woke him up at the end and said "Make sure you study for tomorrow's rewrite."   ;D


----------



## FDO (31 Aug 2009)

Apparently we are not allowed to club the dumb ones. I think that's why some animals eat their young! We have been directed to put away the clubs and bring out the kid gloves. Besides I figure when this kid gets to his regiment there will be a WO/MWO who will educate him in excatly where he will stand as an "officer"

There is never a dull moment in recruiting. 

I worked the recruiting booth at the Canadian National Exibition Friday. I had a lady give me hell because I was making the military look so  glamourous to kids who either didn't or couldn't fininsh school. She said these kids who had no hope of  ever getting a job or becoming useful members of sociaty were being "sucked in to the military only to be sent to certain death at the muzzel of a machine gun nest in some dirty corner of the world for no reason"

 I told her she was absolutly right and I had no right to "suck" these kids in, give them an education, teach them a trade


----------



## FDO (31 Aug 2009)

sorry I hit a wrong button.

Anyway I told her that she was right I had absolutly no right to "suck" these kids in, give them a job, teach them a trade and make them contributing members of the community. I should leave them alone so they can become homeless, drug addicts living on the street and robbing lovely ladies such as your self for money for their next fix. Or better, wind up in jail for killing someone for money for their next fix. I told her I was very sorry. She said all she hears about are the troops being killed, I told her to read past the frist page and read about all the other things the CF is doing. She told me that the CF should force the media to report on EVERYTHING. I told her that it would not be a problem just as soon as we trimmed a little thing called "freedom of the press" off the Consitution.  She didn't understand what I was trying to say. 

 For an educator, she wasn't very educated.

Ah the life of a Recruiter!!


----------



## Steve_D (31 Aug 2009)

Working at a call center doing tech support for hotels

incoming call (from hundreds of miles away)

Girl at hotel: "I took some cash from a guest and forgot to enter it into the system. Can you help me figure out who it was for?"

me thinking  "sure, let me just drive down and question all of your guests as to which one paid you cash"

....here's your sign....

Steve


----------



## CorporalMajor (31 Aug 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Likely by mouth :


recceguy the funny thing about your post is that it actually is true.  

He's pretty useless. 



> There is never a dull moment in recruiting.



I usually do the info breifings for my unit.  You would not beleive the crap I see get by.  Half of them are good and have obvious potential.. the remainder can't speak either language and are impossible to talk to, OR have some chip on their shoulder.  Unfortunately we cannot turn NCM candidates away, the decision is CFRC's.


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> I worked the recruiting booth at the Canadian National Exibition Friday.



I wish I had a nickel for every time a taxpayer told me, "I pay your salary".  I would just answer, "Yes, Ma'am/Sir." 
But sometimes, I wish I could have given them a lecture:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9CxT48jIgI


----------



## FDO (31 Aug 2009)

When ever someone says to me "I pay your salary" I usually say either "Me too, and more of it" or "Cool, can I have a rasie?" These people are usually on EI or welfare because if they had a job the'y be doing it and not bothering me with dumb questions!


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> These people are usually on EI or welfare because if they had a job the'y be doing it and not bothering me with dumb questions!



Whenever I worked "The Ex" I used to politely direct those people around the corner to the firehouse!  ;D


----------



## Steve_D (3 Sep 2009)

Not really dumb, but I found it funny...

Last night while watching a family movie, my 8 yr old lets out a huge yawn. He sees me looking at him and says "What? I needed more oxygen!"


----------



## FDO (4 Sep 2009)

Out of the mouths of babes!!!
A couple of years ago after a Remembrance Day parade. I went to my Sister-in-laws for dinner. My nephew who was 7 looked at my medals and said "wow you sure got a lot of trophies" His younger brother wanted to know if he could have one because "daddy ate my last chocolate loonie" Got to love the innocence of kids!!


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> His younger brother wanted to know if he could have one because "daddy ate my last chocolate loonie"



 :rofl:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Out of the mouths of babes!!!
> A couple of years ago after a Remembrance Day parade. I went to my Sister-in-laws for dinner. My nephew who was 7 looked at my medals and said "wow you sure got a lot of trophies" His younger brother wanted to know if he could have one because "daddy ate my last chocolate loonie" Got to love the innocence of kids!!



So...did you give him your 125?   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (4 Sep 2009)

Today's CBC News reported, "Inexperience cited in Canadian friendly-fire death: U.S. report." 

Many of the ensuing comments qualify to be here.   :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2009)

After reading a the first 2 pages of comments...my left hand is twitching, one of my pupils is bigger than the other and I am drooling (more than usual, to clarify).

I'd bet most of the people commenting have only had one uniform on in their life, most of them probably saying things like "Welcome to Tim Hortons" or "Waterboy" on them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd bet most of the people commently have only had one uniform on in their life, most of them probably saying things like "Welcome to Tim Hortons" or "Waterboy" on them.



If that....


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Sep 2009)

. . . or Pampers.

I don't need the grief of reading the CBC comments as I have done that for other stories. Besides it is too frigging early to start drinking.


----------



## Steve_D (7 Sep 2009)

Actually heard in a training session today...

"so; how does saving money help the company?"

enough said.


----------



## Snaketnk (8 Sep 2009)

Wow, as I was checking on this thread this morning I was listen to Octane on XM Radio, and a caller called in (what else) to make a request.

Okay, I just received a call from Johnny who says we absolutely have to play his song because he has it worse than anyone else this morning because [sacrasm]he has to go back to school this morning. Poor muffin has _classes_.

If that were it, it'd be a shrug, but the host continues...

..."you snivelling little shit, you just don't know how good you've got it. You're not out in this economy worried about your livelihood, you just have to show up for class! I'll still play the song, but seriously kid, stfu."

This was just too awesome to not post. I'm so happy this wasn't censored. Radio DJ: 1. Kid with an over developed sense of entitlement: 0.


----------



## kratz (8 Sep 2009)

:rofl:

Thank you for posting that Snaketnk. A great way to start the day.


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Sep 2009)

Everything Michel Drapeau had to say on CBC this morning.


----------



## FDO (16 Sep 2009)

Too early to start drinking!!? It's got to be 1700 somewhere!!


----------



## ajp (16 Sep 2009)

"Daddy - Come see the smell I made" - My daughter was mixing soap and shampoo while having a Bath.  My initial reaction was DREAD


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (16 Sep 2009)

Me: Did you vacuum your bedroom like I asked?

14 yr old daughter: I remember vacuuming.

                Me: WTF?? You remember or you actually did?

14 yr old daughter:  sound of crickets....stares off into space.




			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Everything Michel Drapeau had to say on CBC this morning.


+1
Except I would like to add; whenever/where ever Michel Drapeau opens his mouth.


----------



## FDO (16 Sep 2009)

Whenever either of my kids said anything close to "come see the smell" or "look what I made in the bathroom" I sent my wife. I'd rather deploy that face some of those messes!!


----------



## GAP (16 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Whenever either of my kids said anything close to "come see the smell" or "look what I made in the bathroom" I sent my wife. I'd rather deploy that face some of those messes!!



Yeah, that's a guy thingy....we're dumb sometimes, but not stupid!!  ;D


----------



## FDO (16 Sep 2009)

How about the little voice from the bathroom "I'm done"!?

( I know off topic, but still ...)


----------



## gcclarke (16 Sep 2009)

Ahhhh the joys of being child-free.


----------



## helpup (17 Sep 2009)

Carefull FDO, some agency or rights group out there may start wondering on your parent skills if your leaving your kid alone in the bathroom.  Heavens forbid that your toilet does not have a warning

" Caution do not leave children unattended when bowl has water in it"
followed with the outline picture of a kid with it's head in there

PETA did complain that Obama killed a fly and made light of it....................... God I sometimes am bothered by the righteous side of "we mean well side.


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

I know I messed up my kids. My son joined the Air Force and my daughter wants to join the Army! Where did I go wrong? Maybe too much time with their heads in a toilet bowl. Oh wait that happened when they were older!

Actually funniest thing I heard so far today was the kid on another thread who wants to join the reserve because hes afraid of being conscripted into the Army when WW3 hits.


----------



## ajp (17 Sep 2009)

I read that and loved the follow up line to the effect of - Don't use that at the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Sep 2009)

Not hear but read:



> Canada introduces bill supporting US deserters
> (AP) – 15 hours ago
> 
> TORONTO — Canadian Parliament will consider a bill introduced Thursday that would allow American and other war resisters to stay in Canada.
> ...


 :


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

Do they not know that in the US miltary service in voluntary. Thetre is no more draft. So if people don't want to fight then just like in Canada DON'T ENLIST!!!!! We don't need anyone elses waste here.

Is it me or does that seem too simple? And yes I've heard about "Stop Loss" Never did see the movie. This something a US Senator should be submitting. Not a Canadian MP! I have no sympathy for US deserters.


----------



## ajp (18 Sep 2009)

Yes but there are Troops that have already joined the US Military that run away when they are called up for a tour.


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Sep 2009)

ajp, they, like us, are fully aware of the possibility of, and the fact that the entire purpose of the military is training to defend your country and it's interests, which includes deployment to Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Sep 2009)

So what is Mr Kennedy's response going to be if a Canadian soldier decides that our war is immoral and he\ she decides that AWOL is the way to get out of it? I suppose they will receive the same coddling and succor from our loony lefties and idealogs. A pat on the head and an honourable release? Nullify the NDA? Can they grant a foreigner special status while hanging out one of our own? :

_
Lie, Libel, Liberal
The Evolution of Corrupt Government_


----------



## FDO (21 Sep 2009)

I don't think this guy really gives a rats but about cowards from the south or anywhere else. I think he's looking to get reelected. Can you imagine the opposition getting a hold of this and saying that he sent poor young men and women to their deaths against their will. Makes a good headline even if it is total BS. Got to love the sheep we call the Canadian voter!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Sep 2009)

Sent by E-MAIL to us by our IT department: 

An update to the XXXXX Canada e-mail services, The system has now stabilized please attempt to connect and test your email service. If you still experience problems please contact the Information Services Helpdesk at 666- XXXX
Thank you for your patience and cooperation during this incident.

If you have any questions or concerns, please also contact the IS Helpdesk    :


----------



## FDO (23 Sep 2009)

My wife and I went out for breakfast with some friends on the weekend. It was a nice little cafe. They even had large coffee mugs that were prewarmed. There was a sign over a door that said "TO PATIO" My friends wife looked at it and said (are you ready) "what's out there". To which my very clever and quick wife responded, "Gee I don't know, maybe a patio" I won't put down the next line in the convesation. Just sufice to say that it wasn't very nice OR lady like!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

At a meeting at work on Friday, listening to them discuss possible candidates for a six month tour to Alert.  

Reasons people couldn't be tasked?

Category
Light duties
*Single parent*   :


----------



## Jammer (27 Sep 2009)

OMG...WTF!! 

I know a guy here who hasn't gone on a tour, tasking (unless it suited him), because he was leaning on the single parent excuse.
He was able to find someone to help him out so he could go on task to Jamaica last year for two months.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> I know a guy here who hasn't gone on a tour, tasking (unless it suited him), because he was leaning on the single parent excuse.
> He was able to find someone to help him out so he could go on task to Jamaica last year for two months.



Yep.  Nothing like being able to choose the jammy go when it suits.    :


----------



## gcclarke (27 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep.  Nothing like being able to choose the jammy go when it suits.    :



Hmmm maybe I could talk the spouse out of that whole "let's not breed" thing. And then we could "break up". 

Naw, that seems like more work than actually doing my job would be. Oh well!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

I went to McDonald's for supper, I had a "Make it a Meal for Free" coupon where you buy the burger and get the fries and drink for free.  I gave the girl my coupon and ordered the Angus burger.  She said "You want the meal, right?"

I was thinking, "Unless there's some other deal I can get with this, ummmm, yeah......"   :


----------



## ajp (28 Sep 2009)

In the pre vasectomy flier a friend of mine has:

" and if things go well (and Usually they do)..."

What a relief - they USUALLY go well.


----------



## Teflon (28 Sep 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> In the pre vasectomy flier a friend of mine has:
> 
> " and if things go well (and Usually they do)..."
> 
> What a relief - they USUALLY go well.




Is the flier from some kind of Discount clinic or something?

I'm here for the Saturday drive through snip, snip deal please!


----------



## ajp (28 Sep 2009)

It was at a well established BASE.  I suspect the creator of the doc was trying to put a but of humour into an otherwise tense issue.


----------



## BlueJingo (29 Sep 2009)

♪ A vasectomy’s a medical procedure ♪
♪ One that makes you half a man ♪
♪ Remember when you twisted up your garden hose ♪
♪ Well, essentially, that is the plan ♪
♪ That is the plan ♪ 

http://www.stewiesplayground.com/2008/12/11/the-family-guy-vasectomy-song-with-lyrics/


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2009)

Some thing dumb in general.
See a that Officer recruit camp in Kingston they issued me the steel toe'd Mk4 non wet weather.
Now i was told to get them exchanged when I get back to my support base, and well due to policy's about wearing boots and exchanging they couldn't exchange them, but did issue me General Purpose Wet weather Mk4's and told me I can keep the safety boots as a back up. Well any who they didnt give me the boot paste for them, and when we where in Kingston they told us that the paste for the wet weather boots we could find in outdoor shops and shoe shops, so not to worried about this i drove the 150 km home thinking that supplies in Kingston was right.
Well turns out that not one shoe store in my city has boot paste and half didnt know such a thing exists!

GAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!     :threat:


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Sep 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Some thing dumb in general.
> See a that Officer recruit camp in Kingston they issued me the steel toe'd Mk4 non wet weather.
> Now i was told to get them exchanged when I get back to my support base, and well due to policy's about wearing boots and exchanging they couldn't exchange them, but did issue me General Purpose Wet weather Mk4's and told me I can keep the safety boots as a back up. Well any who they didnt give me the boot paste for them, and when we where in Kingston they told us that the paste for the wet weather boots we could find in outdoor shops and shoe shops, so not to worried about this i drove the 150 km home thinking that supplies in Kingston was right.
> Well turns out that not one shoe store in my city has boot paste and half didnt know such a thing exists!
> ...



You should  not have to buy boot paste. That item is readily available from your CQ, free.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2009)

CEEBEE501

What did you just say?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2009)

Just a rant, with background


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Sep 2009)

Wow, I pictured a young person that had about ten cups of coffee when I read that paragraph.. whew!!

As for paste, the QM and/or clothing stores should have some.  If not (and you didn't hear it from me) you can use black boot polish or even a wet rag and stiff dollar store brush.


----------



## riggermade (30 Sep 2009)

This happened quite awhile ago but it has always struck me as one of the stupidest statements ever made.

We were having a unit merit board to place our Cpl's and we were all throwing out our decision for number one, most of us had one of of two people when one of the Sgt's throws out the name of a female Cpl who everybody else had rated quite a bit lower.

When asked his reasoning for having her number one his reply was " because she is a mother and it is so much harder for her than everybody else".


I'm sure you can imagine the reaction that got from everybody else in the room


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2009)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I'm sure you can imagine the reaction that got from everybody else in the room



    :rofl:


----------



## FDO (30 Sep 2009)

I had a similar situation during a merit board. It was brought forward that a certain Leading Seaman should be number one because he's been an LS the longest. 
 Same effect. When the laughing stopped we carried on!


----------



## CorporalMajor (1 Oct 2009)

Often when people want to join my unit I wind up talking to them about it.  Again some look like decent candidates the rest just strike me wrong...

One time the other week, I talk to this guy who wants RMS because it's "easy work, an easy job"... great reason to join any trade huh.  And of course, we all need someone who wants to get away with doing as little as possible..


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Unfortunatly the CF already has lots of those kinds of attitudes!


----------



## mariomike (1 Oct 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> One time the other week, I talk to this guy who wants RMS because it's "easy work, an easy job"...



Clean, inside work with no heavy lifting. Sounds *good* to me!
( I should add that I am 55 years old and had a lifetime of the opposite )


----------



## danchapps (1 Oct 2009)

During stables yesterday we were having the weapons cleaned, all of the weapons. Anyway, after about an hour or so people started making excuses as to why they didn't need to be cleaning another weapon. The usual excuses popped up. "I have an appointment", "I have a meeting", "I have to go so people get paid". But the line of the day went to a clerk: "I have better things to do, it must be nice to just hang around here all day". I'm sorry, what??? Do people think I want to be sitting there making them clean the weapons all day? Do they not realize that these things are being inspected by the weapons techs and have to be like they've never been fired? I mean I have other stuff to do too, like order all the supplies that you need to do your job, ass.


----------



## armyvern (2 Oct 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> During stables yesterday we were having the weapons cleaned, all of the weapons. Anyway, after about an hour or so people started making excuses as to why they didn't need to be cleaning another weapon. The usual excuses popped up. "I have an appointment", "I have a meeting", "I have to go so people get paid". But the line of the day went to a clerk: "I have better things to do, it must be nice to just hang around here all day". I'm sorry, what??? Do people think I want to be sitting there making them clean the weapons all day? Do they not realize that these things are being inspected by the weapons techs and have to be like they've never been fired? I mean I have other stuff to do too, like order all the supplies that you need to do your job, ass.



LOL. No worries - I hear the same shitty "excuses" (which receive a "you were tasked by your Unit to me today, you need to go to an 'unannounced appt', then contact your trg cell to advise them you have an appt you failed to tell them about and have them send me over your replacement before your departure" - note: this usually ends the discussion).

I'm so glad that I have very small pinkies. As well, I find it funny that the troops who get tasked to these things who actually clean the weapons rather than sit there bitching about it seem to get theirs cleaned better ... and faster.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Oct 2009)

Dumbest thing said today.

My better half.
"Hey Flawed Design (because that's what she calls me) why don't you rinse our thermos so you can put hot chocolate in it this weekend while your at work making $400 less a month for doing the same job as the full time guys."
[Okay so I made that last part up, she probably thinks it just doesn't wanna bring it up considering my situation]

What a good idea, my thermos. So I go and get my thermos and attempt to rinse it out. 
The top is stuck
So I twist and nothing. So I figure just use your teeth.
So I use my teeth and crack it open.

SURPRISE

I'm sprayed in the back of my throat (yes exactly like your thinking) with 2 week old hot chocolate that I took on ex back in September but never bothered to drink, or clean.
I start gagging because the milk/hot chocolate mix is curdled and sitting at the back of my throat and having been surprised and taking in a large breath of air some of the nasty stuff gets swallowed. Probably went right to my lungs.

It would have been nice had I did this alone, I could have had a nice little cry about it.  However, tht was not to be the case.  My better half witnessed the whole thing.  She wisely remained quiet but I could see the tears in here eyes welling up in restrained laughter.

In my best THIS IS YOUR FAULT TONE I looked at her and said
'I've decided not to have hot chocolate this weekend' and went and took a shower.

Dumbest thing I heard today?
_why don't you rinse our thermos so you can put hot chocolate in it this weekend while your at work_


----------



## MARS (2 Oct 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit... :-X


----------



## BlueJingo (2 Oct 2009)

Oh dear god you poor poor man... but i have to give my 'atta boy' to your wife for not bursting up laughing right there...cause i know that's what i would of done! Sorry... tee hee  ;D


----------



## FDO (2 Oct 2009)

My Supreme Commander would have had no problems wetting herself while laughing her scribe butt off at me. 

women can be mean and unreasonable sometimes!! ;D


----------



## danchapps (2 Oct 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LOL. No worries - I hear the same shitty "excuses" (which receive a "you were tasked by your Unit to me today, you need to go to an 'unannounced appt', then contact your trg cell to advise them you have an appt you failed to tell them about and have them send me over your replacement before your departure" - note: this usually ends the discussion).
> 
> I'm so glad that I have very small pinkies. As well, I find it funny that the troops who get tasked to these things who actually clean the weapons rather than sit there bitching about it seem to get theirs cleaned better ... and faster.



So after the weapons tech inspections we were told some of the weapons were not up to snuff. Perhaps there will be more weapons cleaning days in the near future. I hope it was the clerk that had better things to do than clean the weapons that was the proprietor of one of these weapons!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (2 Oct 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-rDAL_nPOU  :rofl:


----------



## JBoyd (2 Oct 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-rDAL_nPOU  :rofl:



I like the way he thought he was dead due to his perceived sense of time. Not only was time passing slowly but it was passing 'really really really really slowly' :rofl:


----------



## CorporalMajor (3 Oct 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Clean, inside work with no heavy lifting. Sounds *good* to me!
> ( I should add that I am 55 years old and had a lifetime of the opposite )


Now, I'm not saying it's especially hard work, but this kid wants to be hired and straight up says "I'm looking for an easy job".  The fact that he says it to someone who might be in charge of him one day (ME).... welllll no comment. 

Then again, if I know he's a slacker from the get go, it's easier to correct him sooner.  And you gotta give it to him, for being honest.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Oct 2009)

Afghan Army Work Out Video
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-6035829573425931592&q=afghanistan+army+physical+training#

Dumbest thing I've seen today.....so far anyway, but it's just a new day.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Oct 2009)

Island-hopping teen burglar eludes police

The mother's comments.  I can see why the kid has been in trouble since he was 12, she's an enabler.   :


----------



## JBoyd (7 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Island-hopping teen burglar eludes police
> 
> The mother's comments.  I can see why the kid has been in trouble since he was 12, she's an enabler.   :



I hope they charge her with obstruction of justice or something like that, considering she admitted in the article to talking to the boy and not letting on to where he was.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Island-hopping teen burglar eludes police
> 
> The mother's comments.  I can see why the kid has been in trouble since he was 12, she's an enabler.   :



What a maroon. She should make a parachute jump...without the parachute. :blotto:


----------



## kratz (8 Oct 2009)

I think the law of unitended consequences applies to this story. Did politicians really want this law to apply to truck drivers or farm machinery?



> Trucker fined for workplace smoking after lighting up in rig
> Ontario driver hit with $305 fine for smoking in his truck because it's considered his place of work
> GlobeandMail.com
> 
> ...



more at link


----------



## gcclarke (8 Oct 2009)

I just can't wait until the next one of our ships is on a Lakes tour, and some uppity police officer decides that he wants to start handing out fines for people smoking in the port breeseway. 

... 

Hopefully he wouldn't get past the brow.


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I just can't wait until the next one of our ships is on a Lakes tour, and some uppity police officer decides that he wants to start handing out fines for people smoking in the port breeseway.



Remember this one from 2009:
"Girl, 15, smokes as driver gets $155 ticket"
http://www.thestar.com/News/Ontario/article/588511
I have a real horror story of a Metro Paramedic who was fined for smoking in the station garage:
http://www.toronto.ca/health/smokefree/index.htm


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> I think the law of unitended consequences applies to this story. Did politicians really want this law to apply to truck drivers or farm machinery?
> 
> 
> more at link



Yes, they did.

From the Occupational Health & Safety Act R.S.O. 1990, c. O.1

“*workplace” means any land, premises, location or thing at, upon, in or near which a worker works.* (“lieu de travail”) R.S.O. 1990, c. O.1, s. 1 (1); 1993, c. 27, Sched.; 1994, c. 24, s. 35; 1994, c. 25, s. 83 (1); 1997, c. 16, s. 2 (1-3); 1998, c. 8, s. 49.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Oct 2009)

[rant on]
OK, I get it.  Smoking is bad for you.  I got it.  It is unhealthy for children and other living things.  Fine.  I totally understand that.

Now, having said that, how can the government be so draconian on it, yet still profit so much from it?  Tobacco companies are being sued for medical expenses, yet governments make a $hitload of ca$h on tobacco products.  Why not sue themselves?  Here's the thing: "what if" I were an independant trucker, carrying only myself, doing long hauls.  Passing through Ontario, would I still be fined for smoking in my truck?  Aren't there other things our Police forces should be doing?
[/rant off]

I'm going to go smoke on MY property, and the Nanny state can go to Hell.


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> I'm going to go smoke on MY property, and the Nanny state can go to Hell.



While you still can:
http://www.toronto.ca/tobaccofreehousing/pdf/smokefree3.pdf
Canada:
http://www.nsra-adnf.ca/cms/file/pdf/Canadian_drift_smoke_case_law_March_2007.pdf


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Oct 2009)

I'm self employed (or self UN-employed, as my neighbour likes to say) - I work in a shop located on my personal property.  My corporation rents the shop from me (and it's bloody behind on its rent!!)  That makes my shop a "work place", and I smoke in it - hell, I even drink beer in it!

I'll be damned if some government agency can decide that smoking on my personal property is against the law.  If I were running a retail store, open to the public, that may be a different thing.

In the case of the truck driver, I can't believe that the police don't have better things to do.  If it was a company truck, then the company needs to enforce its policy, if it was a privately owned rig then EVERYBODY needs to "butt out" of his business.


----------



## kratz (8 Oct 2009)

I can agree with the intent of the law for taxis mentioned in the National Post  coverage of this story, even for fleet vehicles (ex: DND or moving companies) as there are so many other people moving through those vehicles.

In my mind, it the way the law is written is dumb when private truck driver or farmers are charged under the same law. Next thing you know a smoking tent will have to be set up on the jetty when a ship is alongside. Not to mention when the ship is sailing in Ontario waters.


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Oct 2009)

Oh, under the new legislation, that wouldn't even be allowed. In Alberta anyway, they don't even allow smoking on the patios, because it's an 'enclosed area' since it's fenced in.


----------



## danchapps (8 Oct 2009)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Oh, under the new legislation, that wouldn't even be allowed. In Alberta anyway, they don't even allow smoking on the patios, because it's an 'enclosed area' since it's fenced in.



Because a fence is oh so enclosing. They should allow smoking bars, and non smoking bars. If you want to smoke, or be around smoke, or work in smoke the choice is yours. If you don't want to, then you don't have to. I don't smoke myself, but I do miss the atmosphere that a pub that you could smoke in had.


----------



## Loachman (8 Oct 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Aren't there other things our Police forces should be doing?



Yes. They should be arresting real criminals, like, oh, elderly Toronto gun owners who are driving up drug crime by not renewing their firearms licences.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Oct 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Because a fence is oh so enclosing. They should allow smoking bars, and non smoking bars. If you want to smoke, or be around smoke, or work in smoke the choice is yours. If you don't want to, then you don't have to. I don't smoke myself, but I do miss the atmosphere that a pub that you could smoke in had.




Yeah, blue air, reeking clothes and hair, getting a burn from some liquored up idjit flailing a cigarette around... those were the days.


----------



## danchapps (8 Oct 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Yeah, blue air, reeking clothes and hair, getting a burn from some liquored up idjit flailing a cigarette around... those were the days.



Yes, they were, but the smoke always made the lights look sooooo much better during concerts Kat!


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Oct 2009)

That wasn't Tobacco, and  have a feeling it had very little to do with the reaction with the smoke.
(With the lights anyway)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2009)

I'm just guessing, but this wasn't the reason for the fine. 99 to 100 will get you that the driver was being a fucking asshole to the cop that stopped him because he was doing something else like speeding or unsafe lane changes and she decided to fuck him over just like he was doing with her.

Let's face it, there was a reason that he became the example, and it's not because he was smoking a cigarette in his truck.


----------



## JackD (9 Oct 2009)

the dumbest thing? i live and work as a teacher in Poland. Tuesday I had to have a meeting with the director. teachers and students accused me of being too helpful. That is I edited guided and proofread  their bachelor works - mostly because their supervisors do not bother - it also occurs with master's works - which i also 'mentor'. Presumably it is unfair that people take advantage of an equally offered opportunity. Students and teachers also complained i was attempting to get the students to think. Students and teachers complained that i was giving too high marks and that not enough people were barely passing or were failing. I assume here with the students concerned, it is students other than themselves that should be failed. Teachers also complained that I was interfering in their classes. So i assume that this is a teacher's training school for English, I should be using  French  to converse with my students as of course in using English I am providing models of syntax, grammar, pronunciation and making cultural references. I guess I've run smack into the idiocy of the Central European  mind. If I were ever to make a frankenstein monster, I'd use a European brain: that way I'd know it was fresh and never used.


----------



## FDO (9 Oct 2009)

What were you thinking?? Trying to do your job and go the extra mile to help students!! Shame on you. You should sit back do as little as possible and complain about not being paid enough and being over worked like a lot of the teachers here!

By the way when are you coming over here? I could have used a teacher that is willing to actually do their job and be more worried about the students. I may have done better in school. 

Kudos to you for being one of the few!


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

JackD said:
			
		

> If I were ever to make a frankenstein monster, I'd use a European brain: that way I'd know it was fresh and never used.



What can you expect from a guy who's nutz are on his neck?!


----------



## JackD (9 Oct 2009)

A song and a dance? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH2nQHPs4aA>   Young Frankenstein... one of the classics...   My take-home pay by the way, at the college teaching level  is 800 zlots/month (after ten years) - that is about 230 dollars.. Some of my former students  who are starting out on their careers are paid 400... Some of my colleagues - well connected - take home 5000. Education is not prioritized in the new Poland.  I should also add the emphasis is placed on memorizing items - not on understanding or finding solutions - for example, chemistry and physics classes  at the high school level do not have labs - or even lab demonstrations.  I'd say people in Canada should consider themselves lucky to have the education system they have (but whether many teachers deserve their pay, may be a poser.. Mine were not always inspired - especially at university). Education (formal or informal) is the great leveler and empowers a society.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2009)

Mattel's black Barbie gets makeover



> Mattel has launched a new line of black Barbie dolls with fuller lips, a wider nose and more pronounced cheek bones.
> 
> That's a far cry from Christie, Barbie's black friend who debuted in the 1960s and was essentially a white doll painted brown.



 :

I like this comment though:



> "she wanted to create a line of dolls for young black girls that .... were inspirational and career-minded."
> 
> Looking at their outfits, what career exactly would they be in? Exotic dancing? Models for Girls Gone Wild? Extras on Paris Hiltons BFF show?
> 
> Mattel, if you are going to market this crap to little girls, at least don't try to pretend that you want to inspire and empower them.


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

Re: "Mattel's black Barbie gets makeover"

Hair controversy:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/08/so-in-style-black-barbies_n_314388.html


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Reeves may be father of my children*
> Article Link
> 
> A Barrie, Ont., woman has filed court documents to secure a DNA sample from Keanu Reeves in an attempt to get support for herself and four children.
> ...



Turns out, DNA tests have proved he's not the father but Sala intends to contest the results.

DNA test clears Keanu Reeves

 :brickwall:


----------



## FDO (15 Oct 2009)

Why do I see another Maury Povich episode coming up?

"Mr Reeves, you are NOT the father, bring in the next 10 possibilites!!"


----------



## Shec (15 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Why do I see another Maury Povich episode coming up?
> 
> "Mr Reeves, you are NOT the father, bring in the next 10 possibilites!!"



Since today is apparently International Conflict Resolution Day 

http://www.acrnet.org/images/crday.408x528.jpg

perhaps the Jerry Springer Show would be a more appropriate venue to facilitate the inevitable sniveling, whining, accusing, denying, slapping, hair pulling, and shirt ripping.


----------



## FDO (15 Oct 2009)

Jerry Springer would be good. He's very good at conflict resolution. Hey, maybe HE should get a Nobel prize! 

Sorry different thread!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (16 Oct 2009)

Not heard, but read, found this on a cooking website:
"And is on my to make list when I get over this stupid walking ammonia."


Man, that damn walking ammonia!!


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

6-year-old boy floats away in balloon...


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2009)

LOL.

Where's the Haiku?


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Where's the Haiku?



Found it:

Step One – Initial;
Recorded remains Step two
Need Three? C & P.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (16 Oct 2009)

Had a lady give me a dirty look when her beagles were barking at me while I was out running.I said "hey someone wants to go hunting".By the look she game me she didn't get it.I guess people in upper Canada don't use the beasts to hunt.


I wouldn't doubt that if she was a member here she would be typing in this thread.  "a Newfoundlander who made strange references to rabbits while she walked poofy and truffles" ;D.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't doubt that if she was a member here she would be typing in this thread.  "a Newfoundlander who made strange references to rabbits while she walked poofy and truffles" ;D.



Either that or:

"Some psycho wants to shoot my dogs because they were barking at him ..."  :-X

perhaps she took your "Someone" (wants to go hunting) as "you" wanting to go hunting??  >


----------



## Hawk (16 Oct 2009)

I think I've said somewhere in one of these forums that I work for a company that sells, among many other things, guns. 

Heard at work last week: A customer phoned in to mail order complaining that he'd got an e-mail from us that there was some sort of problem with his gun order. I asked him what the e-mail said, tried to explain, and in frustration asked him who sent him his e-mail, we all have individual accounts, and I thought maybe I could pass the buck to someone else to deal with. He didn't know, so I asked him to read the address to me. "d-o-n-o-t-" By this time I'm thinking this guy's an idiot, and made him spell it all out. I tried to be gentle as I told him it said "Do Not Reply".
Some of our customers just scare me!


----------



## ajp (16 Oct 2009)

I am too lazy to do it but someone should create a donotreply.com and compile the list of GRANND responses that develops.  I just bet it would be colorful.  Do Not Reply to this comment.   :blotto:


----------



## AC 011 (16 Oct 2009)

Not said, but printed...

"Man convicted after son's botched amateur circumcision"
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2009/10/16/11424151-cp.html

Some things are just not do-it-yourself.  Especially after he botched his first go on himself


----------



## ajp (16 Oct 2009)

Do it yourself Circuncision, Fake Virgins.....What is this world coming too.  Well....makes for a colorful thread!.


----------



## BlueJingo (16 Oct 2009)

Dumbest Thing: Just stop thinking about it.... (Just makes me want to think about it more!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2009)

Not said, but typed in response to one of those e-mails going out to dozens of people, most of them mistakenly....

"Please do not reply to ALL when responding to this, please"....

sent to ALL (in this case, ~4K federal employees - wonder how many "Not here" auto-responses they got for THAT).


----------



## CougarKing (29 Oct 2009)

:

Yeah right.  



> *NKorea claims SKorean crossed DMZ to defect*
> 10/27/2009 | 08:12 PM
> 
> - AP
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (29 Oct 2009)

> *NKorea claims SKorean crossed DMZ to defect*



Maybe he's just NDP/Green, and wanted to live in a country whose
carbon footprint isn't burdened with a working power grid   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe he's just NDP/Green, and wanted to live in a country whose
> carbon footprint isn't burdened with a working power grid   ;D



Or he's a "leg man"?




_Photo sharing credit:  E.R. Campbell_


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Oct 2009)

Yikes! Where do I sign up?


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Oct 2009)

Today, I had a small talk with a coworker and I mentionned that I am about to leave for my basic training.

and he said: "So how long before you go to Afghanistan get blown up?"


----------



## helpup (29 Oct 2009)

Oh that will be a bit longer then the time it takes for them to polute the Gene pool


----------



## FDO (29 Oct 2009)

Ever notice there is NEVER a lifeguard on duty at the gene pool!!
 :


----------



## ajp (29 Oct 2009)

Its always the shallow end where trouble appears anyway.


----------



## gcclarke (29 Oct 2009)

I usually don't have a problem at all until someone pees in the pool.


----------



## FDO (29 Oct 2009)

A Redneck and his now ex-wife walked our of a deep south family court and she is just balling her eyes out. He looks over and says  "Damn woman would you stop all that racket your still my sister!"


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Oct 2009)

Understatement of the week??  Month??  Year??

From a 17 year old male accused of planning a shooting rampage*:

"I really screwed up and I will try to better myself"   :

*Article link


----------



## helpup (30 Oct 2009)

That ranks up there with anyone over the age of 15 saying 
" But I didnt mean it"  ( as if that makes anything better)
" It is not my fault"  ( like that changes anything)
"I didnt know it would happen like that" ( hopefully leasoned learned)
"It is just online stuff I didnt mean it" (oh like we can mind read your intent)
"I was just trying to scare him/her" ( we have laws now due to idiots like you)
"I thought it would be cool to do" ( right up untill you got caught)
"we didnt mean no harm we were just having fun" ( everyone enjoys being vandalized)
"Am I going to be in trouble" ( If you have to ask this question you have issue's)
" I didnt think" ( That summs it up nicely)
"We were just having fun" ( at someone elses expence)
"I just got so mad I had to do something" ( well that makes it alright then doesnt it)


The list goes on and almost could be another topic.


----------



## Yrys (30 Oct 2009)

On one of my credit cards, my signature was erased
by time.

Usually, cashiers don't mind or are asking me for a
piece of I.D., which is fine by me.

This week, in a drugstore, the cashier ask me to 
redo the sig on the card, then she verified that 
it was the SAME signature that I  put on the bill!

 ^-^


----------



## gcclarke (30 Oct 2009)

I've heard of worse. I've heard of someone who noticed that the credit card was never signed, and insisted it be signed on the spot. Said cashier then examined the signature on the printout, and declared that the two signatures did not match, despite having watched the same person sign both of them. Of course, I also heard of this via the internet, therefore it's more than likely 100% fabricated.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (31 Oct 2009)

Walking into Wal-Mart yesterday, which I know, was my first mistake, a Taxi minivan (Dodge Caravan) was parked right out front and a man and a women, one with an oxygen tank and both using the tall push walkers thingys.  And they are waiting at the back of the van to put their walkers in and the Taxi driver actually said to them "You're going to have to help me, as I don't even know how to open this up"  
She laughed and looked surprised when the handle worked.

Umm.........if you drive a taxi for a living and don't know how to get it open, maybe you should be in a different line of work.  

All I could think was "Here's your sign"


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2009)

Another one from the news.  Statement made by a woman accused of beating her child to death:

(This was on the phone with her ex-husband via wiretap)

The prosecutor said Mendieta admitted to Parra that she inflicted the injuries in the guise of disciplining. 

Mendieta hinted to Parra that she shouldn't be punished and reminded him that he also shouldn't have been imprisoned for his domestic violence and property crimes. 

"When you make mistakes you pay for them, yes. Okay, and *there are times when you still make mistakes, it's not fair that you pay for it, because you do those mistakes for a reason,*" Mendieta is quoted saying to Parra. 

"In your case for example, OK, *you went to jail so many times for what?*" she added. 

*"For nothing,"* he agreed. 

"No ... for trying to put food on your kids' table, clothes on their back," Mendieta said. 

*Parra was jailed for assaulting Mendieta with a tire iron and forcible confinement* and for credit card fraud. 

More on link above

I think they should make people take IQ tests (and score above 100) to have children.   Seriously, how many chances to make "mistakes" does she think she should get?  Enough to kill all of her children?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Nov 2009)

From one of the local suppliers of LPO boots...after Supply placing the order for mine (Matterhorn 10" full leather safety boots) early Sept, and not having gotten them yet, Supply called The Toolbox to see why they weren't in yet.  The answer back was "they don't make them anymore".   

Oddly, when I picked up the phone and called Matterhorn myself, both item #s for my temperate and cold weather LPO boots are still being made.  Maybe thats why they are still on their website.   :

Nothing like making shit up to cover your crappy customer service.  Of course, I fwd'd the # of the Matterhorn customer service/sales rep back to the folks at Special Sizes.  

Do people who run businesses really think we can't pick up a phone and call the supplier/manufacturer ourselves?  Dumbass.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Nov 2009)

Conversation between me and job placement/resume expert:
  Her; "I don't know how marketable I can make you at your age."
  Me; "Ummm, okay, thanks for that.  Why not?"
  Her; "You're 48 years old, and have only had two jobs since you were 17 years old, your resume is kind of thin.  It doesn't give me much to work with."
  Me; "Thanks for your time, goodbye."


----------



## danchapps (4 Nov 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Conversation between me and job placement/resume expert:
> Her; "I don't know how marketable I can make you at your age."
> Me; "Ummm, okay, thanks for that.  Why not?"
> Her; "You're 48 years old, and have only had two jobs since you were 17 years old, your resume is kind of thin.  It doesn't give me much to work with."
> Me; "Thanks for your time, goodbye."



Obviously she didn't look at the length of time spent at the 2 jobs, and the good service record you had. Her loss.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2009)

Short, but Dilbert-esque:

We need your unit's 2009-2011 business plan Monday - here's your material today, and we'll have a 1/2 hour conference call tomorrow to sort out any questions.

Q1 from me:  Why not more than 3 days notice when you got the e-mail from your bosses Friday?


----------



## FDO (4 Nov 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Why not more than 3 days notice when you got the e-mail from your bosses Friday?



What check emails and pass info on a FRIDAY and miss first call at the mess!! Shake your head!!


----------



## Teller (4 Nov 2009)

Overheard in a Windows 7 training class when an employee could not find the "start" button on her desktop:

"Don't blame me, I was raised north of 7!"

...I can't wait till BMOQ  :

Cheers


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 Nov 2009)

Teller said:
			
		

> "Don't blame me, I was raised north of 7!"



 ??? ...............

Wow...


----------



## Webgear (5 Nov 2009)

Whats the dumbest thing you heard said today?

Everything to do with Maple Guardian 1001 and Maple Defender 1001


----------



## mover1 (5 Nov 2009)

Teller said:
			
		

> Overheard in a Windows 7 training class when an employee could not find the "start" button on her desktop:
> 
> "Don't blame me, I was raised north of 7!"
> 
> ...



For those of you not getting that joke..Its the Trenton version of saying your form Goeller mountain. A little bit inbred and braindead.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Nov 2009)

Long time listener, first time caller. 

I was at home depot today buying a few odds and sods to finish up some small jobs. One of these was a blank faceplate for an electrical box. The previous owners had put in a box with coax and I didn't need to use it there, so decided to cover it up. (Crack-filling is not my forte...)

Anyway, I get to the cash and they guy's ringing my stuff through... he gets to the blank face plate and stops dead. Turns to me with an astounded look on his face and shakes his head. I can almost see it coming, when he says "I could never understand these... why would you put in a box just to cover it up?"

I paused, just for a moment, and told him I put it in upside down and couldn't use it. He seemed satisfied with that and moved on... I chuckled on my way out the door.


----------



## GAP (5 Nov 2009)

Now that brought a smile...!!

Last weekend my 11 year old grandson and his friend were raking the leaves.....when he came in for a drink I quietly asked him if he was going to do it again next weekend......NO Way!! he replied....well, I would suggest that you shake those trees to get the leaves down now (50 year old oaks), or you'll have to do it again next weekend also.....

About an hour later and much yelling between his friend and him....he comes into the house and says he hates me, as I sat there with a big smile on my face....it took awhile, but he did catch on...........


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Nov 2009)

"You were taken off the pallbearer party because you're already booked to speak at a school for Remembrance day"

2 days later: "You have to cover off as Duty Cpl for ****** because he's going to the funeral" ....wtf?


----------



## sapperboysen (5 Nov 2009)

Today a woman berated me for not wearing a poppy and thus not supporting the troops (my poppy was on my jacket which I had just taken off). I was wearing a bright red support our troops shirt.


----------



## gaspasser (5 Nov 2009)

Boysen said:
			
		

> Today a woman berated me for not wearing a poppy and thus not supporting the troops (my poppy was on my jacket which I had just taken off). I was wearing a bright red support our troops shirt.



...and did you give her her sign????


----------



## KnightShift (5 Nov 2009)

Phone call from my loving wife today, she asks me "do you want to go see Jeff Foxworthy, Bill Engvall, and Larry the Cable Guy at the A.C.C?"

 ???

Does a bear poop in the woods? Heck Yes!


----------



## sapperboysen (6 Nov 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...and did you give her her sign????



Sorry, it's probably because I'm sicker than a dog, but I'm not quite sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Loachman (6 Nov 2009)

Boysen said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's probably because I'm sicker than a dog, but I'm not quite sure what you're talking about.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvj_acGhbPk


----------



## Jammer (6 Nov 2009)

The dumbest thing today you ask?
The Legion teling a mom and pop bakery in Coburg that the can't sell Poppy cookies (even though the proceeds from sales are donated.) 
Copyright infringment they say is the reason for the demand that this bakeries dastardly attempt to undermine to Legion from being the sole flagwaver for veterans.


----------



## Burrows (6 Nov 2009)

"No, we can't get a pitcher of Pabst!  I only like Pabst when it comes from a Keg!"
Promptly retorted "Where the hell do you think it comes from?  Do you think they pour 1000 cans into a barrel every morning?"


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Nov 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> The dumbest thing today you ask?
> The Legion teling a mom and pop bakery in Coburg that the can't sell Poppy cookies (even though the proceeds from sales are donated.)
> Copyright infringment they say is the reason for the demand that this bakeries dastardly attempt to undermine to Legion from being the sole flagwaver for veterans.



Are you frigging serious?
Copyright infringement? lol


----------



## mariomike (6 Nov 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> The Legion teling a mom and pop bakery in Coburg that the can't sell Poppy cookies



Just so long as they don't mess with The Poppy Family!:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c3/PoppyFamily-PoppySeeds.jpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8SPVEhZN5E


----------



## Yrys (10 Nov 2009)

Someone told me that is was normal for me 
to pass the courses, as I'm reading the
courses books   !


----------



## ASmith (14 Nov 2009)

Was watching the parade after the Remembrance Day ceremony in Vancouver. A lady probably in her mid fifties or older pipes up after the reserve units (I think) and the cadets (both of which seemed to be predominantly non Caucasian)  "All those people and not a single Canadian"


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Nov 2009)

ASmith said:
			
		

> Was watching the parade after the Remembrance Day ceremony in Vancouver. A lady probably in her mid fifties or older pipes up after the reserve units (I think) and the cadets (both of which seemed to be predominantly non Caucasian)  "All those people and not a single Canadian"



More Canadian than she by the sounds of it!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2009)

Well, not everyone in this country is happy that english speaking white folks are becoming a rare thing...


----------



## FDO (14 Nov 2009)

70% of the population of Toronto are Visible Minorities. How 70% is a minority is beyond me but diversity is alive and well in the GTA! If not for them current CF recruiting in TO would be at an almost standstill. 

It does tend to give lots of choices when taking Mrs. FDO out for supper!


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> 70% of the population of Toronto are Visible Minorities. How 70% is a minority is beyond me but diversity is alive and well in the GTA!



And if TO is not diverse enough for you, well there's nothing a little Photoshop can't fix!  
( Roll your cursor over the photo ):
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2009/06/10/city-digitally-adds-black-guy-to-fun-guide-cover-to-make-it-more-inclusive.aspx 

Or, if your photo is a little _too_ diverse, not a problem either. Once again, Photoshop to the rescue!:
http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2008/07/sun-gotcha.html


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2009)

Complete article at link


> *Calgary family negotiates homework ban*
> Last Updated: Wednesday, November 18, 2009 | 9:45 AM MT
> CBC News
> 
> ...



Words fail me.   :


----------



## Occam (18 Nov 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Complete article at link
> Words fail me.   :



You need to keep up with the program!   ;D

http://www.todaysparent.com/schoolage/article.jsp?content=20090313_150716_9440&page=1

That's the way many schools are heading now...

edit link to go to the first page of the article


----------



## gcclarke (18 Nov 2009)

I personally am a big fan of the concept of grading only larger assignments and tests. Mainly because I rarely bothered to do it. The fact of the matter is that it is the results which count. If a student manages to absorb enough information and get enough practice on problems to do well merely by the work they do in class, I see no reason to force them to do additional work on top of that, just because some other students might require the extra work to bring them up to speed.

Of course, this does require a much better grasp, by the student, of their own limitations, so I wouldn't advocate such an approach at anything less than the high school level.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Of course, this does require a much better grasp, by the student, of their own limitations, so I wouldn't advocate such an approach at anything less than the high school level.


Hell, I still have no concept of my limitations! Regardless, this also requires a school system that will back a teacher saying, "sorry but your kid is a moron and NEEDS homework" -- a system that is actually allowed to fail students.

But school serves a much larger purpose than getting kids to associate 1066 with the Battle of Hastings. There's the whole aspect of socializing and instilling expected behaviours. With this being framed as *"this gives people choice to do whatever they want with their own time,"* how can it not add to society's disfunctional nature and declining work ethic?


----------



## gcclarke (18 Nov 2009)

Forcing students to do a certain amount of mandated homework isn't the way to go about instilling a proper work ethic into them. Or, at least, it obviously hasn't been working to date, and I don't anticipate that changing drasticly anytime soon. Positive reinforcement is much more effective than negative reinforcement. 

The way to go about things would be to properly evaluate students on the material learned, offer guidance on how to study should they wish to go ahead and do so, and also offer extra credit assignments to those who either are willing to go above and beyond to excel, or who are trying but may require the boost in order to avoid failure. 

Thus, being willing to put in work will be associated with good things, as opposed to being associated with avoiding bad things.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2009)

I have read that the school systems now frown on marking tests with red ink in favour of green so as not to offend students.

Duplicate Thread:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90550.0;topicseen


----------



## ajp (18 Nov 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Complete article at link
> Words fail me.   :



More time to play PS3 Xbo xetc and really Hone their skills.


----------



## FDO (18 Nov 2009)

I agree, why should these kids be wasting their time studying when they could be doing much more important stuff like hanging around the mall or playing computer games. Especially when in Toronto you have high stress classes like "Navigating the work place"
What were we thinking all those years trying to make our kids smarter. If they want to learn how to do homework save it for College or University. Who needs a work ethic anyway?

Bad parents, Bad!!!


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2009)

Well this is the way the scholastic system should run.   :nod:


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Nov 2009)

Ah, the whole language program, where the scholastic establishment decided that students entering the real world after graduation wasn't one of its problems. 

_"Wood yew like fries with that?"_

Sadly, many teachers who saw the gross error inherent in the program were forced to apply it along with the feel-good artsy types whose other job choice was barista.


----------



## gaspasser (18 Nov 2009)

EGads!  How did we ever make it thru school and life not learning how to fail?  Or learning from you own mistakes, or taking responsibiltiy for your mistakes?

Words continue to escape me on matters such as this!


...hey!  Where's the smilieys go???


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Nov 2009)

U.S. officer uses Taser on 10-year-old girl 

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2009/11/18/11797046-ap.html



 Holy crap! A 10 yr old girl.....


----------



## RubberTree (18 Nov 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well, not everyone in this country is happy that english speaking white folks are becoming a rare thing...



Many of the Asians in Vancouver are third and fourth generation Canadians...having a longer lineage in this country then many white folks.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2009)

I was in ASIST training today. I heard so many dumb things from dumb people I can't recall them all.


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> U.S. officer uses Taser on 10-year-old girl
> Holy crap! A 10 yr old girl.....



Film at 11:
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/offbeat/2009/11/18/moos.mean.soccer.player.cnn


----------



## CorporalMajor (19 Nov 2009)

I personally don't care how students of any grade spend their spare time as long as they meet the standards needed and learn what they need to.  Make homework optional? Fine.  Make the course material tougher too, and quiz them more frequently.   They can then find out the hard way how far laziness gets them.  OR find out how hard work really does pay off.  I don't know if it would work for grade school, but it could work well for HS. 

I agree that the approach a lot of "educators" have towards their students are pretty lame.  I heard of a school board banning the word "fail" because it has a bad connotation.  I think being forthright and strict is important, because if you hand everything to someone how are they supposed to know how to do anything..... and sometimes, reality isn't nice...etc etc.  Maybe this is why so many young people have this sense of entitlement.  I think they should try and teach them how to think and act like adults.



> Forcing students to do a certain amount of mandated homework isn't the way to go about instilling a proper work ethic into them. Or, at least, it obviously hasn't been working to date, and I don't anticipate that changing drasticly anytime soon. Positive reinforcement is much more effective than negative reinforcement.
> 
> The way to go about things would be to properly evaluate students on the material learned, offer guidance on how to study should they wish to go ahead and do so, and also offer extra credit assignments to those who either are willing to go above and beyond to excel, or who are trying but may require the boost in order to avoid failure.
> 
> Thus, being willing to put in work will be associated with good things, as opposed to being associated with avoiding bad things.



Exactly.


----------



## Antoine (19 Nov 2009)

I agree with the positive reinforcement. However, each academic term I teach to students who understand only by the stick methodology (negative reinforcements). Some are quick to realise that I also give carrot (positive reinforcements) when they get things done. Don't tell them, but they also go by the name of Donkey.


----------



## ajp (19 Nov 2009)

Last weekend while shopping at Walmart with my Mom and Daughter I saw a price marker on a shelf that read " Comp Barbie Ass - $9.98" Now I am just sayin....but when did Walmart start selling Ass.


----------



## ajp (19 Nov 2009)

*** equals an A and two ss's.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Nov 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> U.S. officer uses Taser on 10-year-old girl
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2009/11/18/11797046-ap.html
> 
> ...



The mother told the officer to taze her daughter because the child would not take a shower and get ready for bed??? All I can say is WTF!  Hmmm, seems the child lacks proper discipline and the mother lacks parental skills.  Not one for condone harsh and nasty corporal punishment, but give me a break!  I once spanked my boys when they were in diapers because babies don't know the word NO! As they got older, they wrote lines for punishment, and if I couldn't read it, back they went.  This not only gave them the "time out", but also improved penmanship..which also seems to be gone by the wayside these days (gads, maybe I'm just getting old and stuck on my ways) And they turned out fine.  
  I've seen it many times where children who have no clue about real life run the adult world, I think the world has gone tooooooo far to one side of teaching children proper discipline-ethics-how to act in public.  
I'm a Beaver Leader and we have one youth who thinks it all right to punch other kids, play bowling with a group of them and hit adults.  When we pull him aside to tell him that this is unacceptable behavior, he swears and hits us !  Where's the discipline and proper behavior there???  

Am I getting too old? Or should I just shut up now?  

 :2c:
iper:


----------



## FDO (19 Nov 2009)

Driver I'm with you. My kids were spanked but not beat. After a while when I found someting worse that's what I used. My son was a homebody. He would spend hours in his room reading or drawing. To punish him I would force him outside to play. I know mean guy! My dughter was the opposite. It would kill her to be "locked up" in her room and not allowed outside. That is not to say however, that there were times when I gladly would have used a taser on them especially when they were in the same room. Fight like cats and dogs. My son refused to have a shower once. He went in clothes and all. Other than that we never had a problem with bedtime. They knew when it was and if there was a problem they would lose a half hour. Soon learned that going to bed at 1730 sucked.

My daughter had a temper tantrum one day in the grocery store. As she was screaming and thrashiong around on the floor because I would buy her some cereal she wanted. I walked away and continued my shopping. I was in the next isle over and heard her stop and then call out for me. I called back and she came running around the corner and started again. I walked away again and ignored her. Oddly enough she never did that again. She told me later she was afraid I was going to go home and leave her behind. That thought NEVER entered my mind as far as my wife is concerned!

It's all dicipline. The inmates did not run the asylum. I think picking up the 10 year old and putting her in the shower (minus warm water) fully clothed would have calmed her down a lot. There are always non-viloent ways to deal with kids. You just have to do it!


----------



## Danjanou (19 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> There are always non-viloent ways to deal with kids. You just have to do it!



Yes we used to call it parenting, now unfortunately a lost art it seems.  :


----------



## observor 69 (19 Nov 2009)

Bye Bye Birdie - What's the Matter With Kids Today


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wCXr_6wgns&feature=related

 :nod:


----------



## CountDC (19 Nov 2009)

lol   glad to see I am not the only one with the all the fun!!

My son is the electronic fiend - PSP or computer on the internet.  To get his attention I just block his PSP mac address from my network.  He'll do anything to get that back on.

My daughters are the go to your room punishment - funny thing is they will go in there on thier own for hours but hates it when we make them go.

We just found a new one for our youngest - when he wouldn't sit at the table and eat supper we told him his brother was coming for him and called his brother up from the dungeon.  2 year olds can fly!! Don't know what he thought his brother would do but it worked.

oh yeah - dumbest thing I heard today - you could be right.  
Squirrels in our attic, we see them crossing to the roof and hear them in the attic.  When the contractor looked at the wires running to our house that is what he said - you could be right.  Thank you for stating the obvious Dick Tracy, that is why you are here.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Nov 2009)

When I was a kid, we took one of those awesome family driving vacations.  My brother sister (14 and 15) and I(9) were fighting like a sack full of soaked cats.  My Dad threatened us twice to kick us out of the car, but we were too wrapped up in our squabbling to recognize that the second time was said slowly, barely above a whisper.  A clear sign of danger to the herd if there ever was one.  he pulled the car over to the side, made us leave the car, and drove off and left us for  what I'm sure was only five minutes, but felt like half a day to us.  They came back, we got in the car, and it was the quietest drive we ever had from there out.  Harsh yes, but lesson well taken in and never forgotten.


----------



## kratz (19 Nov 2009)

_"Management and Union tell OC Tranpo Drivers to show up late....to reduce stress."_

From today's Ottawa Citizen. 

After reading the online comments, it appears the city is giving drivers an excuse to be later than they normally are.


----------



## FDO (19 Nov 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> When I was a kid, we took one of those awesome family driving vacations.  My brother sister (14 and 15) and I(9) were fighting like a sack full of soaked cats.



There is 6 years between by son and daughter. Being posted in Halifax and having family in Toronto made the annual Christmas trek very enjoyable. NOT!! Whenever we travelled the kids would put their coats in the back of the car. We had a Honda CRV. On one particular trip it was worse than usual so I asked what was going on. What I got was "He's breathing my air" Now not wanting to lose anyone due to lack of air and having electric widows controllable from the drivers seat and lockable from the other seats, I did what any caring father would do. I made sure neither of my children went without air. I put both back windows down at 110km in December somewhere around Quebec City. After 5 minutes both kids were shivering and yelling to put the windows up. Even the dog was looking at me. I asked very calmly if there was now enough air to last them both until we reached the next gas stop about 2 hours away. Oddly enough there was and we never had an air problem in the car after that. 

All you need to do is asses the situation and come up with a solution that meets the needs of everyone. Or at least the adults!


----------



## gcclarke (19 Nov 2009)

College students arrested for not paying tip

Basically, a group of college students were in a pub, and managed to get really terrible service. Like, fetch your own refills from the bar, find your own napkins because the waitress is busy smoking, wait over an hour for some wings type terrible service.

Because the pub has one of those stupid "groups over 6 have a added gratuity of 18% added" policy, despite the service, they were expected to leave a tip. They paid their actual bill, but refused to leave said tip, so the manager called the cops and had them arrested. 

Talk about customer service! Remind me never to visit the Lehigh Pub in Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## tango22a (19 Nov 2009)

FDO:


That was a real gem!! Kudos to you an your D9er.


tango22a


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Nov 2009)

So, I was out shopping and saw a chocolate advent calendars and grabbed one for my daughter.  I have been buying them for about 12yrs for the kids.  Give it to her when I get home and she looks at it and asks "Why did you get me a 'Until New Years' calendar?"

WTF?????   

Didn't know they even made such a thing.  Are you so politically correct I can't even get my kid a advent calendar?  
I STILL CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!  WHAT ABOUT US THAT STILL DO??!!!??!!???

Eventually found one, but most were the New Years ones.   


Maybe not so much dumb, but frustrating!


----------



## FDO (20 Nov 2009)

Welcome to Canada. The land run by the miniority. In more ways than one!


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Nov 2009)

Well this one is definitely the best.

This took place while going through Canada Customs on my way home from Afghanistan (I was wearing my uniform, with 3 Canada flags on it, and carrying my green passport)

I am bout the middle of the line, and get to the counter, hand the agent my passport only to be greeted with: "Welcome to Canada, is your visit business or pleasure?" 

 I didn't give her a response, just shook my head, and lost the remaining respect I had left for CBSA.


----------



## FDO (23 Nov 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well this one is definitely the best.
> 
> This took place while going through Canada Customs on my way home from Afghanistan (I was wearing my uniform, with 3 Canada flags on it, and carrying my green passport)
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience when I flew into Halifax in 2003. I was flown home from Gibralter after chopping out of the Persian Gulf because of a family emergecy. So because I was coming home and had stuff at home to wear all I brought was a carryon bag. 

The CBSA officer took my form and saw that I had been out of the country for over 6 months. And yes I had the green passport. He asked me where the rest of my stuff was. I told him it was on my ship. He then said "Then your shipping it" I said no and explained I was in the Navy and was flying home and the rest of my stuff was on the Warship. "So it is being shipped" came back from the protector of our boarders. This went on for a couple of minutes until I asked to see a supervisor. So I told my story again and they both looked confused. Eventully the supervisor saw it my way but was still leary of my story. 

You would think that a military hub like Halifax where every night there is a news story about the CF and the Navy most people would understand. I guess if you have half a mind to be a CBSA agent that's enough!


----------



## dapaterson (23 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> I guess if you have half a mind to be a CBSA agent that's enough!



Or you're overqualified...


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> You would think that a military hub like Halifax where every night there is a news story about the CF and the Navy most people would understand. I guess if you have half a mind to be a CBSA agent that's enough!



I still think that the CBSA agents are told that CF members are terrorists.  I bet I would have a way easier time getting in if I said I was going to blow up something.  they also preceded to swab my combat kit for traces of explosives  :


I was on a CF flight, with about 100 other guys in uniform; you would think they would get the hint  :


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2009)

I've had nothing but good experiences with CBSA dudes.  Coming home on compassionate leave one year ago from this Saturday, the agent looked at my green passport, smiled and said "Welcome home."  My customs card was given the secret code for "pass through": in other words, I was able to leave Pearson without the massive search or swabbing or probings.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Nov 2009)

Everyone has a job to do. None more important than the rest. There's two sides to every story. I'll tend NOT to believe the exchanges you guys have quoted, until proven otherwise. That is probably just how you decide to remember them, not exactly how they happened. Now I'll wait to see if one of our highly qualified CBSA members appears here and starts cooking up a little crow.

As for purporting half brain capacities, some here seem to be scrambling for that crown. The preceding few posts, with the exception of TV, are my submissions for this thread.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Nov 2009)

I haven't heard anything dumb this morning but I am attending a luncheon this afternoon. On 17 Wing. What are the odds? Just a thought.... >


----------



## gaspasser (24 Nov 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I've had nothing but good experiences with CBSA dudes.  Coming home on compassionate leave one year ago from this Saturday, the agent looked at my green passport, smiled and said "Welcome home."  My customs card was given the secret code for "pass through": in other words, I was able to leave Pearson without the massive search or swabbing or probings.


Ditto here.  Came home on HLTA, got the welcome home and the sad look on his face and a hand shake.  Got to the main out door, got the same except "what's in the barrack box"..."Military stuff" I said.  Followed by a confused look and a welcome home!  Had one ID 10 T experience with Customs but mostly easy going the rest of the time.  They're just trying to do their job for a tad more that what we get, I've seen some of the crap they have to put up with here, and they earn every penny of it.  Much like the Commissionaires who have to follow orders to the letter! 
My  :2c:


----------



## Teflon (24 Nov 2009)

Generally I have a fairly quick experience with Customs but the very few times I have had any issues I remind myself that military people have often tried to duck the rules and can't count the times during a mass return some ass-hat has been caught with a B Box full of cheap booze, smokes or other things they where told countless times not to bring back.


----------



## J.J (24 Nov 2009)

> This took place while going through Canada Customs on my way home from Afghanistan (I was wearing my uniform, with 3 Canada flags on it, and carrying my green passport)
> 
> I am bout the middle of the line, and get to the counter, hand the agent my passport only to be greeted with: "Welcome to Canada, is your visit business or pleasure?"
> 
> I didn't give her a response, just shook my head, and lost the remaining respect I had left for CBSA.


So someone is having a bad day, tired or like everyone else (maybe except yourself) overwhelmed at work and makes a mistake and you lose respect? Do you find it tough being perfect???  :



> I guess if you have half a mind to be a CBSA agent that's enough!


I have many undignified remarks to that one, but I will not lower myself to your (FDO and dapaterson) level. I do not want to insult others who do a similar job as yourself, they do not deserve it.



> I still think that the CBSA agents are told that CF members are terrorists.  I bet I would have a way easier time getting in if I said I was going to blow up something.  they also preceded to swab my combat kit for traces of explosives
> 
> 
> I was on a CF flight, with about 100 other guys in uniform; you would think they would get the hint



I am sitting here at my computer and I am looking at a list of all the contraband seized from troops coming back from A'stan at CFB Trenton, by "half-brain officers" . There is everything, including child pornography, prohibited weapons (trafficking and personell quantity), narcotics, significant amounts of jewellery, firearms and yes even booze and smokes and other various items. That is only from this calender year, this does not include flights from anywhere else or into another airport.
What do you expect them to do?? From what I am hearing the norm is to greet you and show you the way to the door, but if from some reason you are examined or questioned they are half wits???


----------



## Dissident (24 Nov 2009)

Mark me up as one who has had positive experiences with CBSA.

Although I do think somewhere else on here I mentioned our military convoy getting stopped coming back from an ex in the states and one new agent not wanting to let us through because we were not allowed to have and bring back "M16" type of guns. Oh the look on the agents supervisors face when he waved us through...


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Nov 2009)

WR said:
			
		

> So someone is having a bad day, tired or like everyone else (maybe except yourself) overwhelmed at work and makes a mistake and you lose respect? Do you find it tough being perfect???  :



Ok when you swab COMBAT kit for GSR and explosive traces what are you?


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Ok when you swab COMBAT kit for GSR and explosive traces what are you?


Um...you'd probably then be a CBSA agent doing his or her job.


Now, what do I win? 8)


----------



## gcclarke (25 Nov 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Um...you'd probably then be a CBSA agent doing his or her job.
> 
> 
> Now, what do I win? 8)



Because we certainly wouldn't know of any other Federal departments that have policies and procedures that occasionally run contrary to common sense, now would we?  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Ok when you swab COMBAT kit for GSR and explosive traces what are you?


Now, if any of you CSI types can categorically state what the CBSA policy is for swabbing GSR, and why, please enlighten the rest of us. 

Of course, the next time someone above you gives you a directive that you don't agree with\ think is stupid\ don't understand\ etc, I fully expect you to call them a half wit and tell them that you are above government policies and procedures because you're too special and rules don't apply to you.

The person was doing their job FFS.


----------



## J.J (25 Nov 2009)

> Quote from: WR on Yesterday at 17:07:20
> So someone is having a bad day, tired or like everyone else (maybe except yourself) overwhelmed at work and makes a mistake and you lose respect? Do you find it tough being perfect???





> Ok when you swab COMBAT kit for GSR and explosive traces what are you?



Rarely do CBSA swab for explosives (they never swab for gun shot residue), what we do swab for on a very regular basis is NARCOTICS....

So I will make an educated assumption (_you should try it sometime, you may find it refreshing_), that the CBSA Officer was swabbing your kit for NARCOTICS.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2009)

So at  a rough estimate since I pulled pole from the CF in 1994 I’ve been out of the country ( not including cross border visits to the US, in excess of 40 odd times ( based on the collection of used and current Passports in my home safe) to approx 36 countries , many more than once, on 5 Continents. 

All of those were on a plain old Blue Passport, not a fancy Green one. That would make me I think bit of SME on dealing with the guardians of our borders. With the exception of the two immigration officers at Pearson who mistook me for a Cuba refugee (and I think were disappointed when I pulled out the Canadian Passport with born in TO), and the asshat Customs type with a produce fetish in Halifax who nailed me for a contraband apple coming back from Morocco ( and made me waste my two hour stop over and forfeit the chance to buy live lobsters), I’d say my experiences are about average.

For the most part I’ve been treated with respect, and patience. The times I’ve been not given the secret code word and sent to the red channel are actually few and even then a minor inconvenience at best. Some times I’ve blended in with the sea of returning sunburned hung over tourists and been waved through. Other times it looks like I spent the night before my flight in a third world gutter and naturally had to answer some questions. I’ve been polite with them and had the same treatment and courtesy in return. Trust me a single guy in his thirties stepping off a direct flight from Colombia to Pearson will draw attention. CSBA types like CF types come in all shapes and sizes, for the most decent guys doing a sometimes crappy job and sometimes real mouth breathing asshats, that’s life deal with it Princess.

If you thin they’re bad, then trust me stay at home. Compared to our gun toting Chuck Norris wannabe cousins south of the 49th they are the epitome of professionalism. Go in the  developing world and have a chat with the guardians of the borders in Colombia, Thailand, Morocco, Japan, Macau, Guatemala, Haiti, the Dominican Republic, Cuba, El Salvador, et cetera et cetera. 

In some cases you’ll meet blind bureaucrats who will refuse to listen to common sense and follow unbending nonsensical procedures. In others the only way you’re getting past the barrier is by inserting the special Andrew Jackson entry/exit tax into your passport and smile politely at the Rayban wearing, assault rifle toting thug who passes for law and order there.

That's my two cents, Pesos, Lempira, Bhat, Yen, Dirhams on the matter, your exchange rate may vary. 8)


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Nov 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In some cases you’ll meet blind bureaucrats who will refuse to listen to common sense and follow unbending nonsensical procedures. In others the only way you’re getting past the barrier is by inserting the special Andrew Jackson entry/exit tax into your passport and smile politely at the Rayban wearing, assault rifle toting thug who passes for law and order there.



In my experiences with the two people like this (one was in a developing nation) encountered the Green Back didn't seem to cut it, they wanted Euro  : 

I think I may just be lucky, because I have been searched every time I go through Canada Customs  :.


----------



## sharp_85 (28 Nov 2009)

We were covering deer species in my Mammalogy class the other day and we had an amazing question asked. We were going through some of the characteristics of Mule Deer and one of the guys in the class decides to ask the prof "So are Mule Deer a cross between a mule and another deer?"


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Nov 2009)

I went into our local beer store to get a two-four this afternoon. The 20-something blonde girl behind the counter took my empties and my cash and gave me my change. Before she gave me my case, she reached in the till and hauled out an old two dollar bill. "Do you know what this is," she asked. I replied, "It's a two dollar bill and it has been out of circulation for years." Her face dropped and she said, "I guess I've been taken." 

Fortunately I did not blurt out, "I hope he kissed you, because he certainly f...... you."


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I went into our local beer store to get a two-four this afternoon. The 20-something blonde girl behind the counter took my empties and my cash and gave me my change.



I thought you were going to say, that she said, "See you tomorrow!"  

I would like to add that I have heard a 12 pack of beer called a "Scarborough Suitcase".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2009)

If it had been in any sort of good shape, I would have offered to save her embarassment in front of her manager, by giving her a twoonie for it.


----------



## tango22a (29 Nov 2009)

recceguy:


CHECK YOUR PMs!!!!!


tango22a


----------



## hugh19 (29 Nov 2009)

Actually it is still legal tender as far as I know. Or am I a little slow on this subject? ;D


----------



## ajp (30 Nov 2009)

It was more of an action than what was said.  A lady at walmart had fallen and her husband called for help.  As there were NUMEROUS people helping I stood back and watched.  Two people stood over the lady and both called 911 while looking at each other.  I can imagine the entries were almost identical as they were both asking for the store ID at the same time and giving directions.  Interesting.

Also the staff that walked up to an obviously alert lady and stating I know CPR can I help you.

Training is an ominous thing.


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> Also the staff that walked up to an obviously alert lady and stating I know CPR can I help you.



There was a story this month about your chances of receiving CPR from a civilian in Toronto:
"Torontonians are nice, unless you're having a heart attack: 
http://www.healthzone.ca/health/newsfeatures/article/723018--torontonians-are-nice-unless-you-re-having-a-heart-attack?bn=1

Not everyone knows it but, The Good Samaritan Law in Ontario protects you from liability if you are helping a stranger who is experiencing cardiac arrest .


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Nov 2009)

sledge said:
			
		

> Actually it is still legal tender as far as I know. Or am I a little slow on this subject? ;D



I did a search. It was withdrawn in 1996, but could still be used if agreed upon by the two parties. Once  deposited in a bank, it would be returned to the Bank of Canada for disposal. Having said that, I suspect the customer did not set out to do the worker in the beer store any favours by passing it. 

The bill was the only one I recall encountering since it was taken out of circulation.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Nov 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I did a search. It was withdrawn in 1996, but could still be used if agreed upon by the two parties.


You can use whatever you want to currency, so long as the two parties agree.  Within limits, I suppose.  I mean, smokes are used in prisons, no?
And of course pick axes will be used for currency when the Zombie Wars come upon us.


----------



## scas (30 Nov 2009)

Said to my wife in a bar by her supposed best friend: (Wife is Malato)

"Move it sand n***er" Friend
"Excuse me?" wife
"What? I can say it cause your husband is in the military."


----------



## willellis (30 Nov 2009)

I am waiting for a job offer right now. During a conversation with my friend over the internet, when informed about my decision to re-join the CF, this was his response. 
" Yeah, the freedom of civi life really sucks... I hate being able to do what I want to do, when I want to do it without asking for permission... " 
My response, "Yea, your welcome for that on behalf of the CF."


----------



## FDO (1 Dec 2009)

Applicant: What do you mean I can't continue processing just because I used drugs?

FDO: We are going to give you a high powered weapon and place you in situations where you could cause more problems than you help solve.

Applicant: But it's only the Reserves.

FDO: Reserves is still CF. Do you know how many Reserves we have overseas right now?

Applicant: I don't know a couple maybe in support roles way in the back.

FDO: (after a choke and gasp) Over 1/3 of all troops overseas right now are Reserves and a lot of them are front line. You can't tell the difference in the dust!

Applicant: Yeah but...

FDO: Sorry, your not getting in today.

Applicant: Thanks, YOU just ruined my chances for CO-OP!!

FDO: Yep I did. I rolled the joint, I sparked it up and I held you down and forced it in your mouth and made sure you inhaled all the way. 

Applicant: Ummm...


----------



## gcclarke (1 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> FDO: Yep I did. I rolled the joint, I sparked it up and I held you down and forced it in your mouth and made sure you inhaled all the way.



Man, you should watch out. He could sue you for doing that to him.


----------



## BlueJingo (1 Dec 2009)

"There's a band called Asia?" (From the word association thread)

Wow.... just wow...


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> > FDO: Yep I did. I rolled the joint, I sparked it up and I held you down and forced it in your mouth and made sure you inhaled all the way.
> 
> 
> Man, you should watch out. He could sue you for doing that to him.


Or he could end up as a US President    ;D

"When I was in England, I experimented with marijuana a time or two, and I didn't like it. I didn't inhale and never tried it again." 
– Bill Clinton

"There were times when I got into drinking, experimenting with drugs. I never understood that line -- the point was to inhale. That was the point." 
- Barack Obama


----------



## Teflon (1 Dec 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> "There's a band called Asia?" (From the word association thread)
> 
> Wow.... just wow...



There's a word association thread?


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> There's a word association thread?



Sure there is. It's a lot of fun! :
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/83703/post-894491#msg894491


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Jingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is up there with: "Paul McCartney was in a band before Wings ? "


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> "There's a band called Asia?" (From the word association thread)
> 
> Wow.... just wow...



Oddly enough, I have a disc of theirs sitting on my desk as we speak...

MM


----------



## FDO (1 Dec 2009)

Ahh the innocence of youth!!


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2009)

Paul McCartney was in a band before he got busy pissing off Newfoundlanders?   >


----------



## ajp (1 Dec 2009)

I thought it was Pauls Wife that was pi$$ing off Seal Hunters


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2009)

I'm in Ottawa right now. Haven't heard anything dumb yet. Wait for it!!! Will I?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2009)

For me, it's most of the stuff from those losers in the Ammo Tech thread.


----------



## danchapps (2 Dec 2009)

I have to agree with you on that one Recceguy. Is there anyway I can stop receiving updates anytime someone replies to a thread I posted in, because that one's getting old, quick. Someone there has some sort of chip on their shoulder or something.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Dec 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you on that one Recceguy. Is there anyway I can stop receiving updates anytime someone replies to a thread I posted in, because that one's getting old, quick. Someone there has some sort of chip on their shoulder or something.



If you go to your profile, in the drop down menu for Modify Profile, you'll see Notifications. You should be able to change it there, I believe.


----------



## FDO (2 Dec 2009)

I just don't open the threads I don't want anything more to do with and after I've looked at what I want I just hit "mark as read" and all the rest disappear.


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Ahh the innocence of youth!!



LOL sometimes it is... Even I have heard of both Wings and Asia (currently in my iPod!) and i still consider myself "youthful" he he he


----------



## ajp (3 Dec 2009)

I have them on my Ipod as well, along with the theme music from the Peanuts and various Homer Simpson clips.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Dec 2009)

I report that I heard nothing dumb today. Sorry to dissapoint but I was with some pretty smart people.


----------



## xena (3 Dec 2009)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> I report that I heard nothing dumb today. Sorry to dissapoint but I was with some pretty smart people.



I have days like that too.  But, I don't like to spend ALL my time alone.


----------



## GAP (3 Dec 2009)

xena said:
			
		

> I have days like that too.  But, I don't like to spend ALL my time alone.



 :rofl:    nice one


----------



## observor 69 (4 Dec 2009)

More important info on :

Take one burly mofo. 
Add techno beats and braid beard. 
???? 
Techno Viking!  

The Techno Viking was made famous because of the "Kneecam" recording of a blue-haired girl dancing, then being crashed into by some unruly guy, causing the Techno Viking to snatch the guy up by his arms and shove him back where he came running from. The Techno Viking then pointed at the man and gazed with an extremely fierce glare in his eyes. An aura of fear eminated from the Techno Viking, causing the man to step down from the confrontation. The Techno Viking then started dancing wildly through the streets after being given a water bottle from one of his fans.   8)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Techno%20Viking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1nzEFMjkI4&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Dec 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> More important info on :
> 
> Take one burly mofo.
> Add techno beats and braid beard.
> ...


DAS *TECHNOVIKING*  IS NOT IMPRESSED!


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2009)

So when did Technoviking join the Rainbow Coalition  ;D (ducking from flying mud and other stuff)?

MM


----------



## FDO (4 Dec 2009)

Man, the things you learn on this site. It's amazing.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Dec 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> So when did Technoviking join the Rainbow Coalition  ;D (ducking from flying mud and other stuff)?
> 
> MM









I'm watching you, Medicineman!!!


----------



## NCRCrow (4 Dec 2009)

Outside of Stad heading to Dockyard: Dateline 1000 04 Dec 09

Myself and my Div O walking down pass an AB (I say again Able Seaman or Pte (T)). Walk by him does not salute. I stop him and ask him why he did not salute the Officer. 

AB replies, ``because we do not have to salute off Base, PO``

22.5 yrs in the military and I was in shock!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Dec 2009)

Hope you jacked him up to the fullest extent their Sgt err...... PO


 ;D


----------



## FDO (6 Dec 2009)

Man I can hardly wait to get back to the fleet. Looks like it may be time to consider pulling the plug!!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Dec 2009)

Happy monday!
Two men getting charged for killing a rat. Could face up to 3 years in prison. 
Terrorist get 10 years in prison, man kill rat and eat it....I'm leaving society soon.

What's next? Gordon Ramsey charged for unusual torture in boiling a lobster to death? heck that's even premeditated! 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/091206/koddities/as_australia_eating_a_rat

By The Associated Press
ADVERTISEMENT

SYDNEY, Australia - Two stars of the reality TV show "I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here" have been charged with animal cruelty after allegedly killing and cooking a rat to eat during filming.

Chef Gino D'Acampo who won the viewer-feedback contest series, and actor Stuart Manning were charged after animal welfare activists lodged a complaint about a segment for the British TV program, which was filmed in Australia, the activists and British media reported Sunday.

In a statement to The Associated Press, New South Wales state police said Sunday that two men, aged 33 and 30, were charged with animal cruelty for acts in connection to the program but did not give names or other details.

They have been asked to appear in court to face the charge Feb. 3. The maximum penalty is three years in prison.

D'Acampo is 33 years old and Manning 30.

The show's producer, ITV, confirmed in a statement that "the New South Wales RSPCA are currently looking into an incident in which a rat was killed in the camp."

"The killing of a rat for a performance is not acceptable. The concern is this was done purely for the cameras," David O'Shannessy of the New South Wales RSPCA told the British Broadcasting Corp.

He said producers were normally required to have animal welfare officers on set when animals were used during filming, but in this case it did not take place.

"I'm a Celebrity" strands C-list celebrities in the Australian jungle, subjects them to a series of icky trials involving spiders and snakes, and allows the public to vote them off the show one by one.


----------



## ballz (7 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Applicant: What do you mean I can't continue processing just because I used drugs?
> 
> FDO: We are going to give you a high powered weapon and place you in situations where you could cause more problems than you help solve.
> 
> Applicant: But it's only the Reserves.



:rofl:

Sorry, can't say I've done anymore than any reservists but I've heard some of the elbow-digging, and er, more forceful elbow-digging, that goes on and that is just priceless haha.


----------



## FDO (7 Dec 2009)

"I'm going to quit ALL drugs as soon as I sign up. I don't want to quit now just in case I don't get in"  

Here's your sign!!!


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> "I'm going to quit ALL drugs as soon as I sign up. I don't want to quit now just in case I don't get in"
> 
> Here's your sign!!!



to bad you can't hand out "Go Directly To Jail" cards


----------



## Journeyman (16 Dec 2009)

I'm sorry, but I just couldn't post this in any of the rational Afghanistan discussion threads.

After several paragraphs of "Canadians operated without the national caveats,"  
-"Canadians implemented a 'model village' counterinsurgency approach...that is  more powerful than any round we can shoot,” 
-"the 'Canadian approach' is the model for ISAF...."

...we get


> Jerome Klassen, [UNB professor] says the shift to counterinsurgency is evidence of a broader shift concerning the “hegemony of neoconservative militarism in [Canada's] foreign policy apparatus and the attempt by Canada to gain strategic influence in North Atlantic relations.”


LINK

WTF?!  :rofl:


----------



## Franko (16 Dec 2009)

It's from a socialist site....what did you expect to hear but BS from some unknown prof from UNB.

Regards


----------



## armyvern (17 Dec 2009)

Damn New Brunswickers ... should all be given big spankings.      ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Dec 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn New Brunswickers ... should all be given big spankings.      ;D



Something you're interested in doing? I've been to NB a few (?) times. Do interlopers count? >


----------



## kratz (17 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Something you're interested in doing? I've been to NB a few (?) times. Do interlopers count? >



Line starts to the left.... :snowman:


----------



## armyvern (17 Dec 2009)

LOL; I am a New Brunswicker!!  8)


----------



## Loachman (18 Dec 2009)

If I ever make it to the front of _*that*_ long line, I'm going straight back to rejoin the end as soon as my turn's over.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2009)

:snowman:
op: this  thread is nothing without pics of said event.  Not sure if Vern wants to do the spankings or just recieve ???


Shouldn't this be in the "trash and spank Vern" thread"   ???
iper:


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Dec 2009)

Vern, next time I'm in Gagetown, we'll have to do that photo shoot, haha


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Dec 2009)

Heard in the grocery store...

Customer: Are these crabs fresh?

Clerk: They're alive.

Customer: Yes, but are they fresh?


----------



## VIChris (28 Dec 2009)

Not so much heard as read, but when searching for information on this site regarding _nijmegen_, I was told "You may have meant to search for _nutmegging_."

Christmas vibe spilling over into the search engine?


----------



## stealthylizard (28 Dec 2009)

In Afghanistan,

"Beer's not good for you."


----------



## armyvern (28 Dec 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Not so much heard as read, but when searching for information on this site regarding _nijmegen_, I was told "You may have meant to search for _nutmegging_."
> 
> Christmas vibe spilling over into the search engine?



LOL. I had to go in and see this one, just to say I did. What the heck is "nutmegging"??!!  :nod:

"Sorry, vern can't come to the phone right now; she's too busy _nutmegging_ the eggnog?"


----------



## Occam (28 Dec 2009)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Heard in the grocery store...
> 
> Customer: Are these crabs fresh?
> 
> ...



Actually, that's not a dumb thing to ask at all.  You'll probably find that a Maritimer will ask "Are these crab/lobster/etc. fresh?" when they want to know if the product was caught recently, or if it spent 12 weeks in a pound.  Lobster that has spent a long time in a pound will have meat that has shrunken back from the shell, much the same as a soft-shell lobster.  I would have to assume that crab has the same characteristics.


----------



## WrenchBender (28 Dec 2009)

From the CATSA website:
"U.S.A. bound passengers are permitted zero carry-on bags effective immediately and lasting for several days. Passengers travelling within Canada are still permitted two carry-on bags (although to make the screening process most efficient, no carry-on is preferred)."

No $hit sherlock, can the fools at CATSA at least have an original thought instead of blindly following the idiots south of the border. 

WrenchBender


----------



## MikeL (29 Dec 2009)

It's an old article, but I just saw it over on LF.net

An interview with Val Kilmer, here's the highlight.


> Me: You mean you think you literally had the same experience as Doc Holliday?
> 
> Kilmer: Oh, sure. It's not like I believed that I shot somebody, but I absolutely know what it feels like to pull the trigger and take someone's life.
> 
> ...



http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ0705VALKILMER_120


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Dec 2009)

And I know what it's like to sing to a sold out Madison Square Gardens, because I've lip-synched and pranced about as Mick Jagger listening to Get Yer Ya-Ya's out.  :


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> It's an old article, but I just saw it over on LF.net
> 
> An interview with Val Kilmer, here's the highlight.
> http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ0705VALKILMER_120





			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> And I know what it's like to sing to a sold out Madison Square Gardens, because I've lip-synched and pranced about as Mick Jagger listening to Get Yer Ya-Ya's out.  :


Stupid, yes, but you gotta like him because he hates Tom Cruise and once punched him out.
From Wikipedia:


> Following their appearance together in Top Gun, Kilmer and co-star Tom Cruise reportedly have taken their on-screen conflict off-screen. Reports have classified the two as holding a vitriolic hatred of one another.  Kilmer even refused to participate in a charity beach volleyball game with Cruise on the grounds that he was, quote, "dangerous", although Kilmer is noted to have knocked out Cruise when a fistfight between the two developed during the filming of Top Gun.


 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> ....pranced about as Mick Jagger...


Well _that's_ made it into the Top 10 Troubling Images of 2009  

 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Dec 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well _that's_ made it into the Top 10 Troubling Images of 2009
> 
> ;D


Oh, you have no idea ;D


----------



## VIChris (30 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> It's an old article, but I just saw it over on LF.net
> 
> An interview with Val Kilmer, here's the highlight.
> http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ0705VALKILMER_120



I'm going to forward this one to my father in law, who volunteered to go to Vietnam, and see what he thinks of Mr. Kilmer's assertions.


----------



## Loachman (31 Dec 2009)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> From the CATSA website:
> "U.S.A. bound passengers are permitted zero carry-on bags effective immediately and lasting for several days. Passengers travelling within Canada are still permitted two carry-on bags (although to make the screening process most efficient, no carry-on is preferred)."



Complete idiocy.

The bomb wasn't in his carry-on baggage, it was in his underwear.

They should ban underwear.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Dec 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Complete idiocy.
> 
> The bomb wasn't in his carry-on baggage, it was in his underwear.
> 
> They should ban underwear.


Lets not be to hasty......please....... ;D


----------



## armyvern (31 Dec 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> They should ban underwear.



Done!!

Knickers (& knickerbombers) are hereby banned whilst in the vicinity of Vern.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (31 Dec 2009)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Lets not be to hasty......please....... ;D



Ooooops; sorry.  >


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Dec 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ooooops; sorry.  >



Some people really should wear underwear..... >


----------



## Old Sweat (31 Dec 2009)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Some people really should wear underwear..... >



. . . but not around their necks.

Sorry, I thought that might solve the security issue.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Dec 2009)

I thought this was the recommended manner of wearing one's underwear on the head.


----------



## xena (31 Dec 2009)

Wibble!


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jan 2010)

Spiralling..... ;D

I was at a New Years Eve thing last night. I'm not sure if some of those young ladies had any on....yah know?


----------



## GAP (1 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Spiralling..... ;D
> 
> I was at a New Years Eve thing last night. I'm not sure if some of those young ladies had any on....yah know?



And you are complaining?.....  :    or just observing?.........  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jan 2010)

This one just shows what some people know:

"We should pull our troops out of Afghanistan and put them in Kandahar"


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jan 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> And you are complaining?.....  :    or just observing?.........  ;D



not complaining, not at all!! ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

Dumbest thing I heard yesterday:

"Where the hell did all these bruises on my hips come from?"

"Probably from the bodysurfing Brian, you & CJ were doing across the floors last night."

"Well, who made me do that?"  :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> "Well, who made me do that?"  :-\


I suspect Captain Morgan or maybe Jack Daniels......


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I suspect Captain Morgan or maybe Jack Daniels......



A wee bit of the Captain, followed up with a lot of the Crown, 5 or 6 'big sips' of tequila and some shots of horrible stuff named "Bahja Rose (??)" and champagne.



Mostly, I blame those (males of course) who have been responsible for my corruption.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

Dumbest thing done today:

(from my crackbook status update)...



> FACK! Just auto-started Darrell's Jeep, then grabbed snow brush to take the foot of snow off & put keys in the ignition, LOCKING damn doors on my way out. Spare key is with Darrell in Trenton because he drove my Jeep in to work this morning. Cripes. Jeep is running - it'll be warm when I eventually make it inside!! Anyone know a good locksmith in Petawawa? FACK. LMAO - only I could pull this boneheaded move off.



Yes siree, Darrell's on his way to Trenton to do the Ramp Ceremony and here I am ... behaving normally.  

 :brickwall:

I am truely such a very _special_ loser.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I am truely such a very _special_ loser.



Why don't you start a poll?


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Why don't you start a poll?



Because I'd probably screw that up too.  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jan 2010)

I am going to avoid the temptation to make a comment about the missionary position and only being able to screw up.


----------



## gaspasser (2 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> A wee bit of the Captain, followed up with a lot of the Crown, 5 or 6 'big sips' of tequila and some shots of horrible stuff named "Bahja Rose (??)" and champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly, I blame those (males of course) who have been responsible for my corruption.


Heehee...1-I knew Tequila was going to make it into the conversation and 2-Who corrupted whom??????  
Oh, Happy New Year to All and Hope that Hangovers were light...just the like the snow we had here in Trenton that day that I  had to move !!!     :blotto:

I should have read further before replying...
Jeep--is it a hardtop or softop?  And how much would a new roof cost?  Why would your S.O. have the spare keys to YOUR Jeep?   

Just some simple questions to simple situations.. :

Oh, and OS, perhaps Vern will not comment on missionary etc...methinks she is the command and control type of lady    ^-^


----------



## JBoyd (2 Jan 2010)

I also have locked my keys in my car while it was running. I now carry a spare key in my wallet, which usually is a great thing to have unless I manage to lock my wallet in my car as well... 

And I believe the horrible liquid you were referring to was Baja Rosa, there is also Baja Luna and Baja Tango. Tequila should not be flavoured IMO


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Heehee...1-I knew Tequila was going to make it into the conversation and 2-Who corrupted whom??????
> Oh, Happy New Year to All and Hope that Hangovers were light...just the like the snow we had here in Trenton that day that I  had to move !!!     :blotto:
> 
> I should have read further before replying...
> ...



He has a Jeep (silver) and I have a Jeep (blue). We each have a key ring. Each key ring has a set to both Jeeps. He is currently at your location for tomorrow's Ramp ceremony tasking with his set of keys (thus 'the spare') as my Jeep was parked in back this morning when he left.  Ergo, I guess that I will get a third set cut for each jeep ... or 4  ... a spare set for here and a spare set for Borden.  :-X

As well, I am ALWAYS in control ... always.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> And I believe the horrible liquid you were referring to was Baja Rosa, there is also Baja Luna and Baja Tango. Tequila should not be flavoured IMO



It was pink. It was disgusting and was an insult to Tequila. It was a 'chick drink' and I do not do - will never again do - chicks drinks. YUCK.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Jan 2010)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Tequila should not be flavoured *legal* IMO



There we go.

Oddball


----------



## Danjanou (4 Jan 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I am going to avoid the temptation to make a comment about the missionary position and only being able to screw up.



A very wise choice me thinks  8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2010)

On a new document that will have to be updated twice a year:

"(New document) will not add another level of reporting .... Most information already exists but not in one place ...."

 :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jan 2010)

Quote from: old fart on Today at 14:38:01


> If such a move is necessary....it has my vote....


----------



## CougarKing (6 Jan 2010)

:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100105/world/eu_germany_bomb_hoax



> BERLIN - *A German man was temporarily detained at Stuttgart airport on Tuesday after he repeatedly told security personnel that he had explosives in his underwear, police said. *
> (...)
> 
> *Police said a full body search of the German man did not turn up any explosives. However, Tuifly airline refused to let the man, his wife and daughter board the plane to Egypt, where they planned a vacation. *
> ...


----------



## gaspasser (6 Jan 2010)

Here's yur sign...


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2010)

Anyone recall the 'Incredible' paternity allegations against Keanu Reeves??



> In her affidavit, *Sala suggested Reeves uses hypnosis and disguises himself as different people*, including her now ex-husband, who Reeves' lawyer Lorne Wolfson said is the real father, as is stated in documents in their divorce proceedings.
> 
> While Sala said she has no money and is on the verge of losing her home, Graham ordered her to pay $15,000 to Reeves for costs incurred. He said celebrities such as Reeves are vulnerable to "spurious" lawsuits and a message must be sent. Wolfson suggested Reeves may not seek to enforce the cost order, even though he is still on the hook for $85,000 in legal bills.
> 
> ...



Jeez, lady, can you say "delusional"??   :


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2010)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> :
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100105/world/eu_germany_bomb_hoax



Turns out this doofus was a policeman.   :


----------



## Dean22 (8 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Anyone recall the 'Incredible' paternity allegations against Keanu Reeves??
> 
> Jeez, lady, can you say "delusional"??   :



Funniest thing I have read all week.


----------



## MasterInstructor (10 Jan 2010)

University of British Columbia, Student Union Building...

Girl: "What's latin?"
Guy: "Latin is a language spoken by the Latinos in South America."
Girl: "Ohhh no wonder."


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2010)

PolSciPof said:
			
		

> Gentlemen of this forum, I rest my case. (PolSciPof stands for Political Science Professor who refers to my professor in law who happened to be a PhD in Political Science whom I want to emulate, He is the source of my posts)



Score!!

Mystery solved:

PoliSci Poser of Fortune

Thanks for clearing that up - my head is sooo much less confused now.




			
				PolSciPof said:
			
		

> His famous quote that sent shivers in the whole academic *communist*y (with plausible exolanations, lest I be accused of plagiarism): FREE ENTERPRISE IS NOT AFFECTED BY HURRICANE KATRINA



No worries though, I'm not about to accuse you of being a half decent speller anytime soon; nor of being a SME in the area you're studying.




Edited for "colour".


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> > His famous quote that sent shivers in the whole academic communisty (with plausible exolanations, lest I be accused of plagiarism): FREE ENTERPRISE IS NOT AFFECTED BY HURRICANE KATRINA
> 
> 
> No worries though, I'm not about to accuse you of being a half decent speller anytime soon; nor of being a SME in the area you're studying.


Well you're a better man than I am Vern; I couldn't remotely figure out point PolSciPoof was trying make with that post, or who/what he was talking about. 

I can only assume he's more familiar with the "whole academic _communisty_" [must be a very left-wing community   ] than I am.


----------



## Shec (13 Jan 2010)

Dumbest article read today:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2010/01/13/calgary-lethbridge-police-johns-prostitution.html

If they can still enjoy it at that age more power to them.  These old guys are machine !   Leave them alone.


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2010)

Political Correctness totally gone amock!!!

Illinois soldier held in Afghanistan over child porn charges 
Article Link
January 15, 2010 ASSOCIATED PRESS 

GALESBURG, Ill. — An Illinois National Guard soldier in Afghanistan has been charged by the U.S. Army with possessing child pornography over pictures of a young relative his mother says she sent him.

Terri Miller of Galesburg says she sent her son, Specialist Billy Miller, pictures of the little girl to help him get over his homesickness.

The pictures show the child in a swimsuit playing a wading pool and sitting on a truck. In one, the girl is wearing a swim suit and part of her buttocks are exposed.

The Army says Miller will stay in Afghanistan until his court martial. His unit came home last August. Miller faces jail time, if convicted.

Terri Miller says the pictures are innocent. She says her son is close to the girl.

WQAD TV reports that the child is a relative whom the family says Billy treated as his own child when the girl was diagnosed with cancer as her father went through boot camp. Her father, the station reports, can't believe the charges, especially since they're on other family computers and on Facebook pages and no one else has been investigated.

"You have no clue how it eats me up", said a crying Terri Miller. "I blame myself every day, every day, if I wouldn't have sent the pictures he would be home."
More on link


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jan 2010)

Or stories of people being charged with Child Porn when they have photos of their new born in the bath tub??!!  ???
Some people need to get a life and sort themselves out before they start accusing others of being weird...that's probably why I don't go around accusing others of being weird... :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

Teen burned in KFC poutine mishap



> An Acton teen was left with second-degree burns Saturday after having an epileptic seizure inside a KFC outlet and landing face-down in her piping-hot poutine.
> 
> Her irate father told the Sun Monday he’s not after a multi-million dollar lawsuit, he just wants to speak out to warn others and perhaps get the Colonel to turn the temperature down on the cheese and gravy.
> 
> ...



"Hey everybody, this food is hot."  Well, geez, I hope so!   :

Seriously?  Not to make light of the girl's problem, but short of this situation (or possibly falling asleep) who is going to stick their chin in a hot poutine? 

This is reminiscent of the woman who got burned by the Tim's coffee.

Of course, people will b*tch if their food isn't hot enough.
Damned if you do, damned if you don't..........


----------



## ajp (19 Jan 2010)

How many times has she burned herself at home falling on the stove, or is she allowed in the kitchen.  If she banged her head on the floor would the tile contractor be sued for making the tiles too hard.  I wonder how embarassed she is at her fathers actions over this and all of the publicity that is going to come from it...locally if not further.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This is reminiscent of the woman who got burned by the Tim's coffee.



Let's not forget Liebeck v. McDonald's Restaurants:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald%27s_Restaurants


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Let's not forget Liebeck v. McDonald's Restaurants:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald%27s_Restaurants


Yeah, it probably was McD's and not Tim's.  Either way, it's still stupid.


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jan 2010)

Alright how long till gangs start targetting this tour bus?  :



> *This past Saturday morning, a tour bus drove through South Central in Los Angeles. It was its first time on the route, with stops like Skid Row and the L.A. County Jail. It was the launch of L.A. Gang Tours.
> 
> Founded by an ex-gang member turned social activist, Alfred Lomas, the tour’s mission is to “provide customers with a true, first-hand encounter of the history and origin of high profile gang areas,” according to its Web site.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2010)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Alright how long till gangs start targetting this tour bus?  :



I think I'll just stick to watching "Colors" on DVD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_fU_2azOOg&feature=related


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2010)

This woman sounds like a bit of a wingnut.  Okay, a lot of a wingnut.

TV broadcaster blames menopause for air rage

Another one of those "everyone's fault but mine" type of people.  Or maybe she's just "misunderstood".   :


----------



## observor 69 (20 Jan 2010)

Subject: Puns 

1. The roundest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi. 

2. I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian . 

3. She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still. 

4. A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class, because it was a weapon of math disruption. 

5. The butcher backed into the meat grinder And got a little behind in his work. 

6. No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery. 

7. A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering. 

8. A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart. 

9. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie. 

10. Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana. 

11. A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police are looking into it. 

12. Atheism is a non-prophet organization.


----------



## CougarKing (22 Jan 2010)

Chavez has watched movies like the "The Core" one way too many times.  :rofl:

Fox News link



> *The United States apparently possesses an "earthquake weapon" that set off the catastrophic quake in Haiti and killed 200,000 innocents. Don't believe it's true? Just ask Hugo Chavez.*
> Citing an alleged report from Russia's Northern Fleet, the Venezuelan strongman's state mouthpiece ViVe TV shot out a press release saying the 7.0 magnitude Haiti quake was caused by a U.S. test of an experimental shockwave system that can also create "weather anomalies to cause floods, droughts and hurricanes."
> 
> (...)


----------



## kratz (22 Jan 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2010/01/22/snoozing-ttc.html said:
			
		

> CBC.ca



The dumest thing I heard today was the ATU defending this worker's action by condeming communters for not checking on him. :brickwall:


----------



## mariomike (22 Jan 2010)

I wonder if TTC will install one way glass in the Collector booths? 
See he had the money hole covered with the do not disturb sign.
I wonder if he made the Sunshine List:
http://www.pints.com/misc/ttc_full.lasso


----------



## mariomike (23 Jan 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> The dumest thing I heard today was the ATU defending this worker's action by condeming communters for not checking on him. :brickwall:



Here's another!
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2010/01/22/12585301-qmi.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> The dumest thing I heard today was the ATU defending this worker's action by condeming communters for not checking on him. :brickwall:



What if he was slumped down after suffering a heart attack, should we then still be disdainful because no-one knocked on the glass to make sure he was ok?  How many other medical conditions might have caused him to appear to be sleeping, rather than just being asleep? How could you tell them apart and know if was just a sleeping TTC employee?

It's easy to mock him after the fact, and probably he should be disciplined in some way if there were no mitigating circumstances. But that doesn't mean someone shouldn't have had the compassion to make sure he was ok.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jan 2010)

I live across the street from a subway station and have been riding the system all my life. I would be very hesitant to tap on their glass. From past experience, I know they don't like it!
People can see the chest moving. He was probably snoring like Fred Flintstone. That's not a typical position to find someone having a heart attack in. They don't typically take the time to cover their money hole with a piece of cardboard so they will not be disturbed while they die. 

I should add. I agree, the correct thing to do would be to tap on the glass.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2010)

Man dies during 'Avatar' screening

James Cameron's 3D movie blockbuster Avatar has come under the spotlight again - it has been blamed for the death of a cinema-goer in Taiwan. 

The unnamed 42 year old fell ill during a screening of the spectacular epic in the city of Hsinchu, and died eleven days later in hospital. 

Doctors have determined he suffered a stroke, most likely caused by over-excitement, reports London's Metro newspaper. 

An emergency room medic says, *"It's likely that the over-excitement from watching the movie triggered his symptoms."* 

More on link

Wow, good thing he went to the movie and not a strip club......    :


----------



## CougarKing (28 Jan 2010)

Wow, just wow.  :



> By Agence France-Presse, Updated: 1/27/2010
> 
> *China woman wants Jessica Alba surgery to win boyfriend back
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2010)

*Facebook threats a joke, student says *

BARRIE, Ont. -- A college student who posted photos on the Internet of himself posing with guns and stating he was going to shoot everyone was just "kidding around," he told a judge yesterday. 

Zameer Zahid, 28, of Newmarket, was a Georgian College hospitality management student in Barrie when he was arrested Nov. 12, 2008, after frightened college students reported the postings on his Facebook webpage. 

On the witness stand, Zahid, dressed in a suit and tie, smiled when he explained the whole thing was meant as a joke. 

"To go as far as arrest me over a Facebook photo -- I mean, I think it's insane," said Zahid. "It seems like 1941 Berlin, you know what I mean?" 

"What was so funny about it?" asked Crown attorney Mary Ann Alexander. 

The postings contained several photographs of Zahid posing with his finger on the trigger of a handgun and a shotgun along with the statements: "Zameer is collecting arms and ammo ... It's coming. Barrie's gonna burn!!" and "I'm gonna shoot everyone." 

.......

Zahid's lawyer, Robbie Tsang, argued Zahid must be found not guilty because he had no intent to threaten or harm anyone.

More on link

The guy's an idiot and so is his lawyer.


----------



## FDO (29 Jan 2010)

I believe its been said on here before. Common sense isn't so common!! Post a picture with guns and threats and don't think you'll be questioned on it.  : 

Along the Avitar stream. I couldn't belive people were complaining that Sigourny Weaver was smoking. Sorry "Chain Smoking" Give me a break!! And the big one was the fact that the little white guy was helping the big blue people. It's "racist". Again give me a break. 

IMHO it was great 3D entertainment for almost 3 hours. I never see movies more than once in a theater but I may go and see this one again.  :nod:

My  :2c:


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Facebook threats a joke, student says *
> 
> "To go as far as arrest me over a Facebook photo -- I mean, I think it's insane," said Zahid. "It seems like 1941 Berlin, you know what I mean?"



When your only defence is to invoke Godwin's Law, you've failed completely.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Jan 2010)

A new winner...

‘Idol’ leads to attempted murder

http://tvguide.ca/TVNews/Articles/100129_idol_fan_stabbing_GD


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> A new winner...
> 
> ‘Idol’ leads to attempted murder
> 
> http://tvguide.ca/TVNews/Articles/100129_idol_fan_stabbing_GD


Caption under mugshot:
"Bettis-Ware took the show too seriously"

Uhhh, ya think?   :rofl:

Really, though, it wasn't really the show that caused the stabbing, it was the argument.  They could have been arguing over the age-old toilet seat up or down dilemma and it probably would've happened.   :


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2010)

Overheard in the hallway at work today:  "Eating meat causes arthritis."   :


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2010)

If it makes you overweight it does - also, can cause gout, which is a form of arthritis.  So he was right - to a point.   ;D

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If it makes you overweight it does - also, can cause gout, which is a form of arthritis.  So he was right - to a point.   ;D
> 
> MM


Oh yeah.  I'm sure the same thing could be said about a great many things in that case.  Chocolate, potatoes, etc, not just meat.

The Merck Manual (which I'm sure you're familiar with   ) also lists asparagus and mushrooms as risk factors for gout as is low dairy consumption.

Wonder if they were a vegetarian or a vegan?


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2010)

Granola heads...maybe one of your PETA friends  ;D.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Granola heads...maybe one of your PETA friends  ;D.


Actually, no, it was in the civilian section of the hospital.

I do have friends who are vegetarians and vegans.  I just don't accept invites to supper!


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2010)

*Tim Hortons bans complaining customer*

Jimmy Craig complained about his coffee one too many times.

The St. Andrews, N.B., man has been banned permanently from his local Tim Hortons, as well as the one in neighbouring St. Stephen.

Craig had complained about his decaffeinated coffee's burnt taste.

"It was like brown, burnt water," he told CBC. "I almost, you know, got sick in the sink."

After meetings with the store manager, the store owner and corporate office, Craig finally received a letter banning him under province's trespass act. 

.....

Craig - who is now brewing his java at home - is contacting a lawyer in an attempt to have the ban overturned.

More on link

If he hates the coffee so much, why would he fight to get the ban overturned?   :


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2010)

Hoping for freebies OR he's too useless to make his own.  Of course, he might just be one of those old codgers that hang around and complain about everything to let people know he's still alive.

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Feb 2010)

> Craig had complained about his *decaffeinated coffee*'s burnt taste.
> 
> "It was like *brown, burnt water*," he told CBC. "I almost, you know, got sick in the sink."



It's decaffeinated.  What do you expect it would taste like after all the coffee goodness had been removed?    :


----------



## mariomike (8 Feb 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Hoping for freebies



"A St. Andrews, New Brunswick Paramedic has been banned from patronizing Tim Hortons during his off hours."
_Without commenting on the Corporation or individual in question,_ because I was not there.

The town doesn't seem like the kind of place that needs regularly to phone the ambulance to cart away vagrants, who have over-stayed their 20 minute welcome in certain business establishments, to the hospital "to get checked out". I've known lots of Paramedics who ruined a ( officially frowned upon )  "good thing" for the others by taking advantage of it. ( Not just restaurants either ). Like bullying staff over something they feel entitled to from the neighbourhood. I've seen a few get suspended when they went too far.
That is not to suggest that may have been the case with the individual mentioned in this story.

As mentioned, this is *not* referring to the Corporation or individual in question. Just memories from my own past experiences with joints - other than the Corporation mentioned - in another town.


----------



## CorporalMajor (9 Feb 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> "Eating meat causes arthritis."


Breathing air causes cancer.  :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (9 Feb 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Of course, he might just be one of those old codgers that hang around and complain about everything to let people know he's still alive.



Hello?!?!?!  I'm in the room!!!


----------



## observor 69 (9 Feb 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hello?!?!?!  I'm in the room!!!



This room is getting crowded.


----------



## AndyRad (9 Feb 2010)

On the phone with a customer: what do you mean my camshaft is broken?

me: we dont know that yet. but it sounds like a good idea


----------



## Otis (9 Feb 2010)

I thought about putting this under the thread regarding Col. Williams, but I decided it belonged here instead.

Overheard today: Two women, both Civil Servants, working in a Federal Building where there are several CF offices, in reference to the areest of Col Williams.

Female 1: "Hey, did you hear about that guy? The women he killed and the rapes?"

Female 2: "Yeah, can you believe it? It those Army guys, you know, we're supposed to trust them, and then this ... you can't trust ANY of them!"


Yeah ladies, that's right. You can't trust any of them ... nevermind that "that guy" is Air Force, not Army. Nevermind that at this point they're still ALLEGED offences. Nevermind that the facts of the cases haven't even really begun to be revealed yet, let alone been prooven. Nevermind that you WORK in a Federal Building with all kinds of DND employees. AND nevermind the fact that there's 70,000 members of the CF ... you can't trust ANY of them!

Duh!

I think the only reason they said anything anywhere near me is the fact that Navy guys in office dress (salt & peppers) look like Comissionaires ... so they probably never even figured out that I was in the CF.


----------



## xena (9 Feb 2010)

Not to mention that many (if not most) Commissionaires are ex-military anyway...


----------



## SocialyDistorted (9 Feb 2010)

This'll tickle some of the Officers on here:

While talking about Dreadnoughts and the naval arms race in history the topic of Canada's Navy comes up and this gem:

"But we like, import like, the captains and stuff from britain right?"
"No...they're Canadian"
"But like, if we don't have an army, how do we have like a navy?"

/facepalm


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2010)

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> This'll tickle some of the Officers on here:
> 
> While talking about Dreadnoughts and the naval arms race in history the topic of Canada's Navy comes up and this gem:
> 
> ...



Haha, here's the reply to that:

"you're so stupid you could be strangled with a cordless phone"

Heard on Blue Collar Sirius Satellite, so I can't take credit for it.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Feb 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_596dM8AjE
 :threat:


----------



## gcclarke (12 Feb 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_596dM8AjE
> :threat:



Mmm yes I see what you mean. The actual music video is much better.


----------



## Otis (12 Feb 2010)

Dumbest thing I READ today, from today's' Toronto SUN {emphasis' mine}:


> In training, which happens *continuously*, CF officers are denied sleep and food for *days on end*. In the field, their performance is constantly scrutinized through a formal system of after-action reports and evaluations.



I already ran around and asked all of the officers in our office if they were OK or if they needed a sandwich or a nap ...


Link to the whole Editorial:
http://www.torontosun.com/comment/columnists/michael_dentandt/2010/02/11/12842511.html


----------



## SocialyDistorted (13 Feb 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> I already ran around and asked all of the officers in our office if they were OK or if they needed a sandwich or a nap ...



Oh how I love CFRC Toronto  

Its not going to be the same applying at CFRC Ottawa next year


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Feb 2010)

From DND "Write The Troops" homepage
Not so much stupid, just made me smile......
Especially the part after the FYI,   ;D

Lisa - 2/3/2010 [12:15]
Ottawa, Ontario Canada
Afternoon boys & girls, Just wanted to say thank you for all you do to protect us & our freedom. I think we take for granted that it will always be there & forget the hard work you do to preserve our way of life here in the Great White North. PLEASE KEEP UP THE EXCELLENT WORK!!! FYI- I think I was a Navy SEAL in a previous life, so if there's any openings in the Navy, let me know. Love you all, Lisa




http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/message/message-view-voir-eng.asp?page=6


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2010)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> From DND "Write The Troops" homepage
> Not so much stupid, just made me smile......
> Especially the part after the FYI,   ;D
> 
> ...



Amusing, but I was Knight Templar!


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Feb 2010)

I was the Grand Inquisitor Torquemada... I wonder if there are any openings at the CHRC?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2010)

Maybe she was just a seal in a former life and not a Navy SEAL.   :

I think I used to be a cat.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Feb 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe she was just a seal in a former life and not a Navy SEAL.   :
> 
> I think I used to be a cat.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2010)

Yep, I think I was looking at this:


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Feb 2010)

Location: Law, Ethics and Professional Practices class (college - usually 3rd year course for engineering students)

Situation: teacher explaining the midterm exam next week.

Teacher; "you will require the following items; notes, text book and a dictionary"

Student in back of class; "what do you mean by 'a dictionary'?"

Me: /facepalm "really?!?"


----------



## Brasidas (22 Feb 2010)

While at the mess in Esquimalt:

"You know, a lot of the time when I eat, I start feeling less hungry."


----------



## FDO (22 Feb 2010)

I have the same problem. Everytime I finish eating I'm fed up and have lost my appetite. 

Strange!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2010)

An email sent out today from Internal Communications Ottawa-Hull with this statement on it:

*This message is being sent to all recipients on the DWAN and as such does not need to be forwarded to anyone on the DWAN.*

was forwarded to the Unit by the Orderly Room.   :

Bad enough they forward us every CANFORGEN that comes out.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Feb 2010)

HAHAHA, I go in and tell the OR everytime they do that...


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> HAHAHA, I go in and tell the OR everytime they do that...


I wanted to email it back and ask if they missed that line.   ;D


----------



## kratz (6 Mar 2010)

The headline is bad. The first sentence just makes a person  :brickwall:

from TheStar.com



> South Korean baby starves to death as parents play online game
> Published On Sat Mar 6 2010
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissident (7 Mar 2010)

wouf...  Wouf... WOUF! OWW! F$#@! S%$#! F@%$!

That was the sound of the BiL trying on our dogs new anti barking shock collar...


----------



## kratz (7 Mar 2010)

:rofl: I've seen those used those to shock someone before. The resulting fun is priceless.


----------



## FDO (7 Mar 2010)

I wonder if it would work on some of the kids that come into the RC. Just the ones that ask the really stupid questions like "is it like true you have to like get up when someone tells you or like can you sleep in" Here's your collar!!


----------



## gcclarke (7 Mar 2010)

It would make a very effective alarm clock. Even more so than wakey-wakey.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2010)

File this one under ironic:

*Inmate too sick for execution*

COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) — Gov. Ted Strickland on Monday postponed the execution of a convicted killer who managed to take an overdose of pills in his death row cell and was found unconscious just hours before he was to be driven to his execution. 

Lawrence Reynolds Jr., 43, who was sentenced to die for killing his neighbor in 1994, was found unconscious around 11:30 p.m. Sunday at the Ohio State Penitentiary in Youngstown, prisons spokeswoman Julie Walburn said. He was alone in his cell on death row, she said. 

Reynolds, who was scheduled to die by lethal injection Tuesday, was showing signs of consciousness Monday at a Youngstown hospital, but medical staff weren’t prepared to release him, Walburn said. He was upgraded from serious to stable condition. 

The inmate managed to take the pills despite being under a 72-hour watch — routine for inmates approaching an execution date — that includes frequent monitoring by prison guards, Walburn said. She did not say what kind of pills they were or how he got them, and an investigation is under way. 

More on link

What the heck, should have just given him more pills.   :


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2010)

I guess $4.9M is the amount it's worth to be stupid enough to get in a vehicle with a driver who has been drinking.   :


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Mar 2010)

So...
Mark MacDonald was driving...Ben Gardiner was a passenger in said vehicle.
BUT
OC Transpo failed to have proper winter tires on the bus;
Failed to train the drivers properly; and
Forced the drivers to work without sufficient rest.

BUT THAT'S NOT ALL, FOLKS!
Ben Gardiner is also suing Mark MacDonald's brother (holder of the deceased's estate), the driver himself, some restaurants and on and on.

Didn't Mr Gardiner not get into said vehicle with said driver of his own volition?  If he argues that Mark MacDonald (RIP) was drunk, well, what would that make Mr. Gardiner?   


Sheesh....


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2010)

Didnt you get the memo TV and Moe?

There is no such thing as accepting responsibility anymore! Deflect, duck and sue. :rage:


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Inmate too sick for execution*
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP)



I want to mail him a "Get well soon" card.  

Hermann Goring managed to cheat his executioner with an O.D..

Ohio is the same state that botched a lethal injection on a guy last year. He survived it, and they had to send him back to his cell. My bet is that there will not be a second attempt.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> Didnt you get the memo TV and Moe?
> 
> There is no such thing as accepting responsibility anymore! Deflect, duck and sue. :rage:


Yes, I was going to make a similar comment in my original post about how he must be one of those "everyone's fault but mine" people.   :


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2010)

"allegations that the city didn’t make sure the bus had proper winter tires and that it failed to provide bus drivers proper training. The lawsuit says the city was negligent for allowing bus drivers to work excessive hours without sufficient rest."

Winter tires are not mandatory in Ontario.
I _wish_ they were on emergency vehicles. 

The bus company, I think, is exempt from the "Hours of Service" ( 2007 ) claim:
- no driving after 14 hours of on-duty time
- no driving after accumulating 13 hours of driving or 14 hours of on-duty time
- must take off at least eight consecutive hours after 13 hours of driving or 14 hours on duty
- must take off eight consecutive hours and minimum of 10 hours in total every day
- owner/operator (City) must accurately record and maintain the on-duty and off-duty records on a daily basis 

"Exemptions:
5. A bus that is operated by or on behalf of a municipality as part of the municipality’s public transit service, either within the municipality or within 25 kilometres of the boundary of the municipality. O. Reg. 555/06, s. 3 (1); O. Reg. 405/07, s. 1 (1)."

But, the ambulance chasers personal injury lawyers are the experts on such matters. 
I have no doubt they will get something. Just a question of how much. Maybe out of court for "an undisclosed amount."
As far as suing bar(s) is concerned:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/82938/post-799725.html#msg799725


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Mar 2010)

Please don't overlook the fact that this individual/passenger climbed into a vehicle with a driver he had witnessed allegedly being served alcohol despite being obviously intoxicated in at least 3 bars named in the suit.  The bus driver had the green light and therefore the right of way.  

I witness people in the city of Ottawa come within inches of dying by driving through red lights, jaywalk and cross against the lights in front of buses trying to keep to tight schedules.  

I do not remember learning this one but the MTO Driver's handbook states, "You may turn left from a one-way road to a one-way road on a red light after coming to a complete stop and making sure the way is clear. Yield to pedestrians and traffic."

Am I old and forgetful or just ignorant after 30 years of driving?


----------



## observor 69 (17 Mar 2010)

Dumbest or funniest, your choice: LINK

FYI, Press release from Students Against War. From what I recall, similar protests have gone on at other universities.

 March 16th, 2010 – Coast Salish Territories – Victoria, B.C. - University

of Victoria student club Students Against War is claiming victory after

the Canadian military failed to show up at the university’s annual Career

Fair in the Student Union Building on March 10th. The club, along with

other individuals and groups, has protested the presence of the Canadian

Forces at the University of Victoria’s Career Fair for the last three

years. The club believes the military’s absence indicates that the

University of Victoria Career Services, the body responsible for

organizing the career fair, has finally understood that students do not

welcome the military presence in their student space.

  “Students Against War exists to resist all forms of oppression; we reject

the Canadian Forces because it is a tool of the exploitative capitalist 
and colonialist  state said one club member. Past Students Against

War protests against military recruitment on the campus have included

satirizing military recruitment, distributing educational materials, and

disrupting business at the recruitment table.

 Students Against War believes that the University the Victoria Career

Services fails when it comes to offering students socially positive

employment opportunities. “We reject the presence of all employers at the

career fair who privilege corporate profit or the state over human life

and dignity” said one Students Against War protester. Students

Against War denounces several employers attending the career fair,

including CSIS, the RCMP, Department of National Defence Civilians,

Syncrude Canada, and the Royal Bank of Canada, the primary investor in the

Alberta Tar Sands.


----------



## AC 011 (17 Mar 2010)

Dumbest?  Funniest?

Tough call.  My inner oppresive capitalist is undecided.   :blotto:


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2010)

Glad to see UVic hasn't changed any since I was a student there in the late 80's - imagine me as a reservist in a granola muching degree program...didn't go over well with alot of the "Save the Whales and Trees and "Shrooms" types.

But hey, I'm paid to defend their right to say what they like.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Mar 2010)

Sometimes entertainment really _is_ worth the cost.


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2010)

Indeedly doodely neighbour.

MM


----------



## Otis (19 Mar 2010)

Funny how Students against War at UVic conveniently ignore the fact that we cancelled ALL "pay to attend" events (which University Job Fairs typically are ... we have to pay to be there...) across the country at the end of this fiscal year in order to save funds, because we had almost universally met our Intake Plan numbers for the year ... 

Yeah, YOUR protesting caused us to not attend ... I'm sure.


----------



## helpup (22 Mar 2010)

Their "educational material " would be very interesting not to mention funny.  I think it would rank right up there with the Flat Earth Society handbook


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2010)

Electra regrets breast implants



> "I had breast surgery over ten years ago, taking me from a 32B to DD, which took a bit of time to get used to. *I didn't want to go as big as that*."



So, if she didn't request that size what happened?  They waited until she was under the anesthetic and said "Hey, lets give her really big ones as a joke!"?  An alien abduction?  What?  Inquiring minds want to know!!   :


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2010)

Not so much stupid as just plain CRAZY!!!

Link

A 28-year-old woman is facing multiple charges after she used her own child as a means of stopping the repossession of her vehicle.

As a repo man was taking Krystal Gardner's 2001 Ford Expedition out of her driveway, the Texas woman ran outside and threw her one-year-child through the open window to the backseat of her vehicle.  Since it's illegal to repossess a vehicle with someone inside, the man parked the truck and got out.

Then things took a turn for the worse.  A 15-year-old came outside brandishing a 12-gauge shotgun - firing it in the air and at the repo man, injuring his ankle.  The two are now facing aggravated assault charges, with the mother of the child also facing charges of child endangerment. 

Holy crap!!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2010)

*Alleged sewer explorers facing charges*

Two urban explorers who allegedly climbed into a Toronto sewer and prompted an hours-long search by emergency crews are facing mischief charges.

Michael Cook, 27, and Andrew Edmond, 35, are charged with mischief after Toronto Police and firefighters pulled them out of a sewer in 14 Division.

Staff Sgt. Darren Halman said someone spotted the two going down a sewer grate in the Roxton Road Parkette near Ossington Ave. and Dundas St. W. about 10 p.m. Sunday.

Firefighters, a HAZMAT team, police and city works crews managed to track down the underground explorers by 2 a.m., Halman said. 

Police were less than impressed with the city resources required in tracking down the duo.

......

In a message on the site, Cook sums up why they explore the places underneath Toronto.

“This is a website about exploring some of those spaces, about immersing oneself in stormwater sewers and utility tunnels and abandoned industry, about tapping into the worlds that are embedded in our urban environment yet are decidedly removed from the collective experience of civilized life,” Cook wrote. “This is a website about spaces that exist at the boundaries of modern control, as concessions to the landscape, as the debris left by economic transition, as evidence of the transient nature of our place upon this earth.”

More at link

Ummm, yeah.....okay.....   :


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2010)

Perhaps they are cult worshipers of the "Cities Underground" or whatever it is called on the Discovery/A&E channels.  They wanted to experience what others have experienced in Paris, Rome, London, New York, etc.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps they are cult worshipers of the "Cities Underground" or whatever it is called on the Discovery/A&E channels.  They wanted to experience what others have experienced in Paris, Rome, London, New York, etc.


Perhaps.  IMHO, exploring catacombs or underground cemeteries on a city tour is quite different to exploring active (read: still in use) sewer systems.  Not to mention the additional burden on the city's fire/police/utility departments.  Kind of like those thrill-seekers who decide to balloon around the world (or some other nonsense) but then need emergency rescue when they break down in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Apr 2010)

If they were hunting CHUDs, that would be one thing, but just exploring?  Sheesh!


----------



## helpup (6 Apr 2010)

Ah, CHUD's now there is a B movie from Beta vs VHS timeframe.  I havent watched it in a looooong time. They made a sequal didnt they.  

As for dumbest thing, someone didnt fill out his profile and states PERSEC as the reason but feel free to PM him though.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Apr 2010)

helpup said:
			
		

> As for dumbest thing, someone didnt fill out his profile and states PERSEC as the reason but feel free to PM him though.



Hey!  that's cause he's high speed non sparking JTF2Superninja, duh!!


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2010)

*Philippines dragon-sized lizard is a new species*

They know how big dragons are??



> Hunted for its tasty flesh, the brightly colored forest monitor lizard can grow to more than *six feet in length but weighs only about 22 pounds*



I always imagined dragons would be bigger.   ???


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Apr 2010)

I can only imagine as a Monitor Lizard is a close relative of the Komodo Dragon, this is what they mean and that Monitors have never been seen on this island before. But yes very poor wording


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I always imagined dragons would be bigger.   ???


Maybe it's because your experience with dragons is somewhat....focused


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because your experience with dragons is somewhat....focused


True.   :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Apr 2010)

Dragoons?  They are usually man sized.. very lazy though.. to be expected being black hatters and all!!


----------



## helpup (7 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Dragoons?  They are usually man sized.. very lazy though.. to be expected being black hatters and all!!



But they are smart enough to bring thier beach umbrella for the Leo's.


----------



## DexOlesa (8 Apr 2010)

My buddies and I had just passed Aircrew selection and went to a bar to celebrate, we were getting our orders and the waitress asked "So whats the occasion?" we told her we had just passed the military's aircrew selection. One guy jokingly said "Yeah we're Naval Aviators" (yeah we all watched topgun that night can you blame us    ) she looked at us and said "oh? is that like aviation?"..........................


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> My buddies and I had just passed Aircrew selection and went to a bar to celebrate, we were getting our orders and the waitress asked "So whats the occasion?" we told her we had just passed the military's aircrew selection. One guy jokingly said "Yeah we're Naval Aviators" (yeah we all watched topgun that night can you blame us    ) she looked at us and said "oh? is that like aviation?"..........................


 ??? Guess you had to be there.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2010)

Deja vu         :camo:


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2010)

You see how I did that? 
I just cut & pasted _Recceguy_'s comment when the exact same post was put in the Funnies thread.  :nod:

Although I guess it does fit better here; I figure his point is that a bunch of RMC cadets, basing their bar behaviour on having watched TopGun, is more dumb than funny.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2010)

Yeah!  ....... and having been in the Armour Corps when Centurian was a rank and not a tank would have us telling them to "Get down and give us "Ex Ex" (XX) !"




"From the Right.....Number!"

"Eye; Eye Eye; Eye Eye Eye; Ivy: Vee; Vee Eye; Vee Eye Eye; Vee Eye Eye Eye; Eye Ex; Ex; Ex Eye; ............ "


----------



## Occam (8 Apr 2010)

One of the comments to the CBC story titled "Don't extend Afghan mission, Canadians say: poll"...

_jcrackerjack wrote:
Hey North Thunder & your friend Afartsaywhat what kind of popular mission as you put it would that be. One where the combatants use rubber I.U.Ds & rubber bullets. You might have a point but it’s unlikely to be soon. As terrorist haven’t invented or use those yet. LOL LOL 
And it’s ironic that the Government which will be ending this unpopular mission as you put it, didn’t even exist when the liberals got us into this unpopular war. LOL LOL_


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> One of the comments to the CBC story titled "Don't extend Afghan mission, Canadians say: poll"...
> 
> _jcrackerjack wrote:
> ........... One where the combatants use rubber I.U.Ds & rubber bullets. You might have a point but it’s unlikely to be soon. As terrorist haven’t invented or use those yet. LOL LOL
> ...


_


Interesting.  Sounds like we are getting into fighting wars with Birth Control devices.    ;D
_


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Sounds like we are getting into fighting wars with Birth Control devices.    ;D



A rubber and an IUD rolled into one!  Ingenious!


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2010)

A dangerous dildo?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> A dangerous dildo?  ;D



Equating an IUD with a dildo?  Now _that's_ dumb.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> One of the comments to the CBC story titled "Don't extend Afghan mission, Canadians say: poll"...
> 
> _jcrackerjack wrote:
> Hey North Thunder & your friend Afartsaywhat what kind of popular mission as you put it would that be. One where the combatants use rubber I.U.Ds & rubber bullets. You might have a point but it’s unlikely to be soon. As terrorist haven’t invented or use those yet. LOL LOL
> And it’s ironic that the Government which will be ending this unpopular mission as you put it, didn’t even exist when the liberals got us into this unpopular war. LOL LOL_



How about this one from the same article?

_moesers1 wrote:
polls are meant for flags to fly on not for peoples judgment !_

Ummm, did you mean *poles*?   :


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2010)

Helena Guergis claims shoes, clothing, jogging outfits as campaign expenses



> A Citizen review of her election return shows three receipts were submitted from the clothing discounter Winners in Barrie, Ont., for items classified as dresses/suits, knit/sweaters and two $29.99 items identified on the receipt only as “career.”
> 
> One bill from Winners also shows an item listed as “handbags” with a cost of $249.99.
> 
> ...



F'kin' politicians.   :


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

Touch Master Mike


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Touch Master Mike



 ???


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 Apr 2010)

Me - looking off in left field... 

Oh, there's The Crowe.. running this way...with a post?

Elaborate maybe?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2010)

This would have made for an interesting show had it been produced:  A Slovenian TV programme that tried to prove top models were brainless bimbos was scrapped after a beauty queen turned out to have a higher IQ than a nuclear physicist.


 *Beauty queen brighter than nuclear physicist* 





Fortunately, it was the TV Station that was dumb, not the model.    ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2010)

Daily Babe News?  Seriously?   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Daily Babe News?  Seriously?   ;D



Babes with Brains.     ;D


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ???



My workplace is known for being highly inappropriate (We once created a fake ad campain for 'Uncle Toms Private Child Massage'). One of the guys brought in a coffee mug that said 'Touch Master' (refer to game by Midway), now seeing the work environment he was in - he was quickly labeled 'Touch Master Mike'. Laughter ensued with all the negative connotations in full blast.

Perhaps not the same humour for everyone outside of the loop.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> My workplace is known for being highly inappropriate (We once created a fake ad campain for 'Uncle Toms Private Child Massage'). One of the guys brought in a coffee mug that said 'Touch Master' (refer to game by Midway), now seeing the work environment he was in - he was quickly labeled 'Touch Master Mike'. Laughter ensued with all the negative connotations in full blast.
> 
> Perhaps not the same humour for everyone outside of the loop.



Ah!  A "You had to have been there" moment.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Babes with Brains.     ;D



As I am sure the ladies on here are as well!!

Try the site "For A Bodies Only". There is a forum called "Hot Mopar Babes"

Does the CF have anything made by Chrysler, apart from civilian pattern stuff?


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah!  A "You had to have been there" moment.



Reviewing the circumstances - Definitely.

<highly off topic>
Anyone have a general timeframe for subscriptions to kick in when you pay via credit card on here? Just did it like 30 mins ago...
</highly off topic>


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

oh my!


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2010)

Nice to see that the KKK has standards (albeit, pretty low ones).   :


----------



## Loachman (9 Apr 2010)

And they have a store to visit too.


----------



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2010)

;D

 From the UK's _the SUN_ website



> *TWO escaped convicts have dodged a huge manhunt - by disguising themselves as SHEEP.
> 
> The pair dressed in full sheepskin fleeces, complete with heads, to lie low among farm flocks.*
> Robbers Maximiliano Pereyra, 25, and Ariel Diaz, 28, stole the sheep hides from a ranch after breaking out of an Argentinian maximum security prison a week ago.
> ...



Life on the, ahem, lamb...


----------



## danchapps (13 Apr 2010)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Life on the, ahem, lamb...



You`re so baaaaaaad!


----------



## gt102 (14 Apr 2010)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> You`re so baaaaaaad!



I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Northern Ranger (14 Apr 2010)

In an O-group at work today---   Mrs Bloggins will be acting CO for period  xxxxx to xxxx while the LCol is away.  Makes me wonder what the hecks has happened up here.   BTW although our Maj will be gone but we will have a few Capts on the ground.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

Makes us wonder who wears the pants in your unit.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Apr 2010)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> In an O-group at work today---   Mrs Bloggins will be acting CO for period  xxxxx to xxxx while the LCol is away.  Makes me wonder what the hecks has happened up here.   BTW although our Maj will be gone but we will have a few Capts on the ground.


Mrs. Bloggins, as in a civilian, named Bloggins, will be "acting CO"?  Disobey that lawful command, for she neither the authority nor the commission from Her Majesty to be in auch a position.  It is your DUTY to do so.

From QR and O, Vol I (Administration), Chapter 3, Section 2 (Command):
In cases not otherwise provided for in QR&O, command shall be exercised by: 



> In cases not otherwise provided for in QR&O, command shall be exercised by:
> (a) the senior officer present;
> (b) in the absence of an officer, the senior non-commissioned member present; or
> (c) any other officer or non-commissioned member, where specifically authorized by the Chief of the Defence Staff, an officer commanding a command or formation or a commanding officer.
> ...


NOWHERE does it mention ANYTHING about civilians.  I'm sure it's pretty well prohibited.


----------



## Northern Ranger (14 Apr 2010)

I'm glad I got out a few years ago or I would be having issues, I'm sure some of the MWO's are and WO as well.   Technoviking, thanks for that info, I passed it on to a few of my old friends.




Edit for Grammer


----------



## gaspasser (14 Apr 2010)

Hmm, well we have MDO's (civ drivers) who can get as high as MDO 7 which is = to MWO on some outpost bases... :crybaby:


----------



## danchapps (14 Apr 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I'm going to cry myself to sleep now.



Glad to be of service! (Somebody had to say it)


----------



## dale622 (14 Apr 2010)

Dumbest thing I heard said today...... "I DO".


----------



## mariomike (14 Apr 2010)

dale622 said:
			
		

> Dumbest thing I heard said today...... "I DO".



What is it Mae West said, "Marriage is a great institution, but I'm not ready for an institution yet."

Others seem to enjoy getting married. They do it over and over again. I read that Elizabeth Taylor is ready to give it another whirl:
http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/04/09/report-elizabeth-taylor-engaged-to-49-year-old-hollywood-manager/


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Makes us wonder who wears the pants in your unit.



Guys can wear the pants ... it's just that it's we women who choose their colour.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

Does that mean that we may have a new pastel shade to our next DEUs?


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Does that mean that we may have a new pastel shade to our next DEUs?



Why yes indeed, it does; I call "it" salmon. Do enjoy.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

Ah!  "Pretty in pi ah...... Salmon".   

Is it light weight?  Is it seethrough when it gets wet or you sweat?  Will the girls like it? (Guess that if they choose it, they would like it.......Then again; not......They do change their minds a lot/too much.)  Will I get in shit for saying this?  Should I just nod and say "Yess Dear."?   Should I quit now while I am ahead?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Why yes indeed, it does; I call "it" salmon. Do enjoy.



Journeyman calls that shade of pink "angry" salmon.   ;D


----------



## GAP (14 Apr 2010)

Oh?....and are they going to change from calling drill, drill or is it going to be organized prancing?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Oh?....and are they going to change from calling drill, drill or is it going to be organized prancing?  ;D



That's my next posting --- CSM of the CF Drill team; apparently, it really does exist. You figure it out.


----------



## gaspasser (14 Apr 2010)

HEY!
It's not Pink...It's Salmon...
AND Salmon is an aggressive fish!!  

{so says the padre we had in Mirage} 

Still say pink looks better on girls than boys!!
iper:


----------



## mariomike (14 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's my next posting --- CSM of the CF Drill team; apparently, it really does exist. You figure it out.



Congratulations, Vern! 
Is this it?:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81488.0


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Oh?....and are they going to change from calling drill, drill or is it going to be organized prancing?  ;D



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25Qhbdijv5Y
 ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Vern!
> Is this it?:
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81488.0



Nope; this one.  >

http://www.torontosun.com/sunshinegirl/2010/03/21/13304781.html

No really; I do know where I'm posted --- I'm just waiting for the message --- unless it changes --- again --- for the 4th time. I am not posted to any drill team.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Apr 2010)

Contemplating. Lots to  contemplate about these days.


----------



## medicineman (15 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nope; this one.  >
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/sunshinegirl/2010/03/21/13304781.html
> 
> No really; I do know where I'm posted --- I'm just waiting for the message --- unless it changes --- again --- for the 4th time. I am not posted to any drill team.



Geez Vern, when did you get the extensions?

MM


----------



## stealthylizard (16 Apr 2010)

The insurgents have built a tree fort.....


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Apr 2010)

where is it?


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Apr 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> The insurgents have built a tree fort.....



This I have to see. Yes please do tell where is it!!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2010)

*Moustached Americans seeking tax break*



> Moustached Americans are looking for a tax break from Uncle Sam.
> 
> The American Mustache Institute (AMI) says the "social and environmental benefits to moustache growth and maintenance provide a service to the U.S. economy."
> 
> ...



 :


----------



## stealthylizard (17 Apr 2010)

Would it violate OPSEC?  Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the tree fort, but it was being used as an OP to look into a FOB.


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Apr 2010)

Sitting in Law, Ethics and Professional Practices Class (for Engineering - Civil and Mechanical)

Student to Teacher (who is also a lawyer) in response to how the student would act when faced with an ethical problem; "There's a difference between what I'd write on an ethics exam and what I'd actually do in real life."

 ???

Why even take an ethics course?!?


----------



## gcclarke (19 Apr 2010)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Sitting in Law, Ethics and Professional Practices Class (for Engineering - Civil and Mechanical)
> 
> Student to Teacher (who is also a lawyer) in response to how the student would act when faced with an ethical problem; "There's a difference between what I'd write on an ethics exam and what I'd actually do in real life."
> 
> ...



Ahhh that was a good class. Interesting stuff. However, for me, it did have one downfall. It started at 12:30. I had a morning class that went from 9:30 to 11:00. The campus bar opened at 11:00. I'm sure you can see my dilemma. I think I still managed to get to about 2/3rds of the classes. And, more importantly, managed to get an A, if I recall correctly. 

Actually, truth be told, I think for the last two years of University, I may have had an inverse correlation between attendance and grades.


----------



## danchapps (19 Apr 2010)

After reading a news article about the production "The Lion King" coming back to Toronto, some person says "I think it's such a shame to use lions in these shows. It's so inhumane. Lions belong in Africa."

It makes me question humanity sometimes when people say stuff like this.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2010)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> After reading a news article about the production "The Lion King" coming back to Toronto, some person says "I think it's such a shame to use lions in these shows. It's so inhumane. Lions belong in Africa."
> 
> It makes me question humanity sometimes when people say stuff like this.



Darwin's theory failed us in that case.


----------



## danchapps (19 Apr 2010)

Now that I think of it I would like to see a show with lions in the cast, maybe a Sigfried and Roy show perhaps. (too soon?)


----------



## scas (19 Apr 2010)

MASIS is the end all and be all...


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

scas said:
			
		

> MASIS is the end all and be all...



OMFG. Someone actually said that??!!

 :rofl:


----------



## danchapps (19 Apr 2010)

scas said:
			
		

> MASIS is the end all and be all...



You should have come and found me, then had the person say it again so I could laugh at them! I'm sure they said the same thing about MIMS.


----------



## brihard (20 Apr 2010)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Sitting in Law, Ethics and Professional Practices Class (for Engineering - Civil and Mechanical)
> 
> Student to Teacher (who is also a lawyer) in response to how the student would act when faced with an ethical problem; "There's a difference between what I'd write on an ethics exam and what I'd actually do in real life."
> 
> ...



Hah. There are levels upon levels of paradox in that statement.


----------



## Burrows (20 Apr 2010)

I thought the way to get the correct answer in regards to ethics/moral reasoning was to just run myself in loops until I arrived at another question as the answer to the initial question.  ???


----------



## gcclarke (20 Apr 2010)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I thought the way to get the correct answer in regards to ethics/moral reasoning was to just run myself in loops until I arrived at another question as the answer to the initial question.  ???



You're thinking ethics as taught by the philosophy department. Ethics as taught by the engineering department is all about trying to avoid screwing up so badly that people die, and of course avoiding the inevitable subsequent lawsuits.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2010)

*Cleric: Promiscuous women cause earthquakes*

BEIRUT (AP) — A senior Iranian cleric says women who wear immodest clothing and behave promiscuously are to blame for earthquakes. 

Iran is one of the world’s most earthquake-prone countries, and the cleric’s unusual explanation for why the earth shakes follows a prediction by President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad that a quake is certain to hit Tehran and that many of its 12 million inhabitants should relocate. 

“Many women who do not dress modestly ... lead young men astray, corrupt their chastity and spread adultery in society, which (consequently) increases earthquakes,” Hojatoleslam Kazem Sedighi was quoted as saying by Iranian media. Sedighi is Tehran’s acting Friday prayer leader. 

 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (20 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> “Many women who do not dress modestly ... lead young men astray, corrupt their chastity and spread adultery in society, which (consequently) increases earthquakes,”


Earthquakes are a small price to pay.  You go girls  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2010)

So I guess the earth DID move for someone  ;D.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2010)

There should be seismic activity pretty much everywhere; high schools, malls, bars......


----------



## gaspasser (20 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Cleric: Promiscuous women cause earthquakes*
> 
> BEIRUT (AP) — A senior Iranian cleric says women who wear immodest clothing and behave promiscuously are to blame for earthquakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (20 Apr 2010)

> “Many women who do not dress modestly ... lead young men astray, corrupt their chastity and spread adultery in society, which (consequently) increases earthquakes,” Hojatoleslam Kazem Sedighi was quoted as saying by Iranian media. Sedighi is Tehran’s acting Friday prayer leader.



You know....maybe he's right.

He could have....you know, gone out and sampled some of these scantily clad women and the earth may just have moved, just a little bit for him. 

Change is a bitch.... ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> You know....maybe he's right.
> 
> He could have....you know, gone out and sampled some of these scantily clad women and the earth may just have moved, just a little bit for him.
> 
> Change is a bitch.... ;D



I dunno, I'm thinking that perhaps we should airdrop in about 10 million leaflets showing all the scenes "of very scantily clad females lying about Canadian beaches ... that also quote the annual statistical near-zero rate for earthquakes here."

Perhaps, that'll convince them that it is actually the opposite that is true!! In actuality,

*The more scantily clad the womenfolk are, the less earthquakes experienced!!  *  >


----------



## brihard (20 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm thinking that perhaps we should airdrop in about 10 million leaflets showing all the scenes "of very scantily clad females lying about Canadian beaches ... that also quote the annual statistical near-zero rate for earthquakes here."
> 
> Perhaps, that'll convince them that it is actually the opposite that is true!! In actuality,
> 
> *The more scantily clad the womenfolk are, the less earthquakes experienced!!  *  >



Your logic is flawless. We must disseminate these findings immediately.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Apr 2010)

^California^


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> ^California^



Oh come on; everyone knows that the earthquakes in Cali are caused by the sheer volume and metric tonnage of silicone offestting the scantily dressed women there.

Geez.


----------



## GAP (20 Apr 2010)

sigh.....yes we know.....sigh....


----------



## Yrys (20 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nope; this one.  >
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/sunshinegirl/2010/03/21/13304781.html
> 
> I am not posted to any drill team.



I'm wondering, with the tattoo in her neck, if she's old enough to have enter the army
before the "no visible tattos allowed" policy ?


----------



## gaspasser (20 Apr 2010)

I just reread the above link to the young lady in question.
My ??? is>>>  does the CF have a Drill Team??

And to continue the discussion on scantily clad young ladies, perhaps we could send some nice photos of Vern to the Imam in question...with or without bikini...and definatly with weapon and webgear...either one should scare the bejesus our of anybody!    >

And Inguiring Minds need to know...is it scientifically possible for scantily clad women to actually cause earthquakes??
....anyone......anyone....Bueller??


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2010)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm wondering, with the tattoo in her neck, if she's old enough to have enter the army
> before the "no visible tattos allowed" policy ?



I doubt she's *in* the military.  Notice it says "on a drill team *for* the Canadian Forces"?


----------



## gaspasser (21 Apr 2010)

I think she was on a Cadet drill team... 
 :


----------



## kratz (22 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm thinking that perhaps we should airdrop in about 10 million leaflets showing all the scenes "of very scantily clad females lying about Canadian beaches ... that also quote the annual statistical near-zero rate for earthquakes here."
> 
> Perhaps, that'll convince them that it is actually the opposite that is true!! In actuality,
> 
> *The more scantily clad the womenfolk are, the less earthquakes experienced!!  *  >



from thestar.com The public has organized a boobquake protest in response to Hojatoleslam Kazem Sedighi's assertion. This protest is planned for this coming Monday, 26 April 2010. Keep your eyes out.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> from thestar.com The public has organized a boobquake protest in response to Hojatoleslam Kazem Sedighi's assertion. This protest is planned for this coming Monday, 26 April 2010. Keep your eyes out.  ;D



Just don't let them fall out  ;D.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Just don't let them fall out  ;D.
> 
> MM



Or let your jaw get unhinged, or let your tongue drag on the ground......   

Too bad I have to wear a uniform.  Couldn't get any _less_ cleavage revealing.....


----------



## gt102 (26 Apr 2010)

Bam, boobquake caused a 6.9 in Taiwan!  ;D

Those things ARE lethal weapons.


----------



## Occam (26 Apr 2010)

Hello?  Captain Obvious here!  The stories even came out on the same day...   :rage:

*Four in 10 Canadians retiring with debt: RBC*

Original link

_A new survey suggests many Canadians are entering their golden years in the red.

The survey from RBC finds that four in 10 Canadians over the age of 50 who have assets of at least $100,000 have retired with some form of debt.

As well, one-quarter have entered retirement still carrying a mortgage on their primary residence. _



*Fixed mortgage rates rising*

Original link

_Royal Bank, Canada's biggest chartered bank, is raising fixed mortgage rates by 0.15 of a percentage point, effective Tuesday.

TD Canada Trust will also raise rates by between 0.15 and 0.25 percentage points on Tuesday.

The increase is the second in April for the banks and the third in less than 30 days.

Flexible rates are not affected by the increase, a Royal spokeswoman said.

The increase leaves both banks' benchmark five-year fixed rate at 6.25 per cent, up one percentage point over a month. It went up 0.25 percentage points on April 14 and 0.6 points at the end of March._

In other news, the Bank of Canada rate remains unchanged at 0.25%, and RBC's savings account rate remains unchanged at 0.75%.   :


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2010)

http://jam.canoe.ca/Television/2010/04/27/13731781-wenn-story.html

One of Tiger Woods' former mistresses has landed her own reality TV dating show.

Waitress Jaimie Grubbs will lead a cast of other celebrity mistresses, who are looking for real love.

 :  F@*king reality TV.  Where will it end??


----------



## Dissident (27 Apr 2010)

Driving some NavRes BMOQ to the base gym at Naden in Esquimalt.

Recruit:"MCpl, what are those ships". Pointing at the 4 MCDVs docked.

1- You are asking an army guy to identify Navy ships?
2- You can not recognize the ships you signed on to steer?


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2010)

It will only get more painful from there .

MM


----------



## gaspasser (27 Apr 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Driving some NavRes BMOQ to the base gym at Naden in Esquimalt.
> 
> Recruit:"MCpl, what are those ships". Pointing at the 4 MCDVs docked.
> 
> ...



I would have come up with someone spontaneous and completely riddled with BS, like "those are our new Ninja Class 
destroyers"  OR "Those are for training new ships captains on how to splice that main brace"

Keep 'em thinking...keep 'em on their toes...    

...as a side note and observation....your NavRes unit must be really low on drivers if they are employing MCpl MP's as drivers for a course???  
No base transport???


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2010)

*Bored teen posted 'boy for sale' ad*

Keep in mind, this teen is 17 years old:



> The teen wrote an apology letter over the weekend after Coon confronted him at his home on Friday. *The teen didn't realize the concern he caused or the time investigators spent trying to determine if the ad was a hoax or something sinister*



How stupid are people??   :


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

"They're", "Their", and "There" have 3 distinct meanings. Learn Them.


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> "They're", "Their", and "There" have 3 distinct meanings. Learn Them.



"Your" and "you're" could also be added to that list.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Your" and "you're" could also be added to that list.



And to, too and two.   :nod:


----------



## gt102 (28 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And to, too and two.   :nod:



GO BANANA!


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Apr 2010)

I have some teens who don't comprehend the difference between using 'were' and 'where' in a sentence.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> I have some teens who don't comprehend the difference between using 'were' and 'where' in a sentence.



Good thing you didn't throw in "we're" or "wear".   ;D

Their heads would really be spinning there if they're not screwed on tight.  Not to make light of a lite subject.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Good thing you didn't throw in "we're" or "wear".   ;D
> 
> Their heads would really be spinning there if they're not screwed on tight.  Not to make light of a lite subject.



 ??? Then there is of course here and hear, heard and herd. :crybaby:


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2010)

PLEASE STOP!!!

you're (that's you are) confusing (as in befuddle) the little (as opposed to big) darlings (as in ***holes)... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> PLEASE STOP!!!
> 
> you're (that's you are) confusing (as in befuddle) the little (as opposed to big) darlings (as in ***holes)... ;D



We are only trying to lay bare the facts from which the little witches can decide intelligently whether or not they would walk in a bear infested wood in inclement weather or stay in an inn wearing a lei where all can see, not going to sea.  Will you cede the fact that we can plant the seed of learning in those yearning to earn a higher grasp of the written word too?  If not, then this is all for naught.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2010)

Head....hurting.....must.....stop....reading!


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

>

RED Reeds !


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We are only trying to lay bare(bear) the facts (stuff) from which the little witches (twitches) can decide (figure) intelligently whether (weather) or not (knot) they would (wood) walk in a bear (bare) infested wood (would) in inclement(bad) weather (whether) or stay in an inn (in)wearing a lei where (wear) all can see, not going to sea.  Will you cede the fact that we can plant the seed of learning in those yearning to earn a higher grasp of the written word too?  If not, then this is all for naught (not).



There.....translated that for the readers..... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Okey.  Ewe one that won.


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2010)

You calling me a female sheep.....you like sheep?....female ones?.....are you strange?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

I'm Scottish.  What do you expect?  Happens sometimes when there is whey too much Scotch.  ;D


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2010)

Oh....


----------



## Danjanou (28 Apr 2010)

Well at least he specified female sheep.


................not that there's anythign wrong with that.;D


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Apr 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well at least he specified female sheep.
> 
> 
> ................*not that there's anythign wrong with that.* ;D


Actually, yeah, there's a lot wrong with that ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Actually, yeah, there's a lot wrong with that ;D



Psstt. He's from Moronto. It's normal there ;D


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> >
> 
> RED Reeds !



As opposed to REDRUM?

MM


----------



## Danjanou (28 Apr 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Psstt. He's from Moronto. It's normal there ;D



You referring to the sheep thing or the other thing?

Just checking so I can set up the appropriate bar for drinks next time *you're* in town.  >


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You referring to the sheep thing or the other thing?
> 
> Just checking so I can set up the appropriate bar for drinks next time *you're* in town.  >



There's sheep in Moronto ?


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2010)

Only in the suburb of Scarbox.


----------



## danchapps (28 Apr 2010)

Speaking of sheep, and the Scottish.....

What would happen if the Rolling Stones were Scottish and not English?

The song "Hey, you, get off of my cloud" would be called "Hey, MacLeod, get off of my ewe"!


(sorry, had to go there!)


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There's sheep in Moronto ?



There is a working farm in Cabbagetown ( an area in Toronto ) with lots of sheep.:
http://www.friendsofriverdalefarm.com/
http://www.toronto.ca/parks/360/riverdale360.htm

It's funny when you consider it is a very short walk from the largest high-rise community in Canada. The most densely populated area in the country. 20,000 people packed into a four block radius.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Apr 2010)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Speaking of sheep, and the Scottish.....
> 
> What would happen if the Rolling Stones were Scottish and not English?
> 
> ...



Whoa!  Careful there!  Bob has his Harleys, and I have my beloved Stones!   :threat:


----------



## danchapps (28 Apr 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to touch a nerve with that one (but it was funny, no?)


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There's sheep in Moronto ?



Probably somewhere --- I'm the black sheep of my family - I go there sometimes too. Just like the chickens.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Apr 2010)

Uggggh.  :



> *Employees Fired for Pursuing Alleged Shoplifter*
> 
> Should your company policy prohibit an employee from preventing crime?
> By Courtney Rubin | Apr 27, 2010
> ...


----------



## gt102 (29 Apr 2010)

Ugh!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Apr 2010)

Don't forget, society is so hungry for blodd when something goes wrong in their lives that companies HAVE to put clauses like this in place.

Imagine if little Johnny boy chased after a shoplifter and got shot?  You think his family would have the same "do the right thing" stance?  I doubt it.. the blame would fall on the business for pressuring sales to be so high that they can't let a shoplifter get away with anything.. blah blah blah...


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Apr 2010)

But on the other side of the coin, people become to afraid to do the right thing or help another for fear of retribution.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> But on the other side of the coin, people become to afraid to do the right thing or help another for fear of retribution.



Such as this story:

*Ignored Good Samaritan mourned*

NEW YORK - About a dozen relatives and friends gathered Wednesday at a funeral home in Brooklyn to honour a Good Samaritan who was shown on video footage as passers-by ignored him while he lay, mortally wounded, on a city sidewalk outside an apartment building. 

.....

Police say the 31-year-old was stabbed to death after intervening in an argument between a man and a woman. In a video released late last week, Hugo Alfredo Tale-Yax is seen falling to the ground in Queens after intervening in a fight and running after the suspect.

For nearly an hour, he lay on the ground as passers-by turn their heads to look at him, gawk or pause and walk off. One lifted his body to reveal blood on the sidewalk. By the time emergency workers arrived, he was dead. 

More at link

It's a pretty sad world sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## gaspasser (29 Apr 2010)

...and we wonder why prices at big box stores are so high?  
It's a miracle society has survived this long where the criminal can sue the law enforcement folks when they get injured,....and for big bucks too!!   IIRC, if the police ever brought me home on a shoplifting call, I got to see what colour belt dad wore that day!  Not sure if I ever did it once.///

Right and wrong sure are messed up these days....


my :2c:


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

Not really what was said, but what was typed.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91187/post-929145.html#msg929145

And not really dumb, but a bit (okay alot) of a stretch


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

Bite me.

 ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

:O

I can't believe you said (typed) that to me.

Where is the CF98 for hurt feelings?


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> I can't believe you said (typed) that to me.
> 
> Where is the CF98 for hurt feelings?



I will deliver one to you personally on the 21st.


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...and we wonder why prices at big box stores are so high?
> It's a miracle society has survived this long where the criminal can sue the law enforcement folks when they get injured,....and for big bucks too!!   IIRC, if the police ever brought me home on a shoplifting call, I got to see what colour belt dad wore that day!  Not sure if I ever did it once.///
> 
> Right and wrong sure are messed up these days....
> ...



Then you get asshats like this who make a sport of it. Have a look around the 2:45 mark for a nice take-down:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96OljGZapv4

They call it, "Urban Sprinting":
"Neg triggers security alarms in shops and provokes the security guards to chase him as he would try to run from the shop to the nearest burger bar as quickly as possible. He also screams his familiar battlecry "whoop whoop whoop whoop" while avoiding capture by the security guards On the second attempt at this, Neg was taken down on an escalator by the head of security who had retired two weeks before."


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Apr 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Then you get asshats like this who make a sport of it. Have a look around the 2:45 mark for a nice take-down:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96OljGZapv4
> 
> They call it, "Urban Sprinting":
> "Neg triggers security alarms in shops and provokes the security guards to chase him as he would try to run from the shop to the nearest burger bar as quickly as possible. He also screams his familiar battlecry "whoop whoop whoop whoop" while avoiding capture by the security guards On the second attempt at this, Neg was taken down on an escalator by the head of security who had retired two weeks before."


 He deserved that. No wonder we have issues with youth who disrespect authority when this clown is allowed to run around doing this.  :rage:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Apr 2010)

There was actually a thing on CBC last night (CBC is what my PVR defaults to when I turn it on) about shoplifting.  Interesting mentality behind it all.


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> There was actually a thing on CBC last night (CBC is what my PVR defaults to when I turn it on) about shoplifting.  Interesting mentality behind it all.



Yes, there was. That's were I saw the story on the "urban sprinter".:
http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/doczone/2009/shoplifting/index.html


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> There was actually a thing on CBC last night (CBC is what my PVR defaults to when I turn it on) about shoplifting.  Interesting mentality behind it all.


 The mentality behind the CBC? It's cut & paste from Marx and Foucault  ;D


----------



## Dissident (1 May 2010)

"What regulation states that a reservist has to send an email or call to let the CoC know that he won't be coming in for a Wednesday night?"


----------



## observor 69 (2 May 2010)

Ironic humour: http://www.gocomics.com/doonesbury/


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 May 2010)

So, it was a beautfiul day in Montreal yesterday.  I took the dog for a walk to my local park and did the usual stroll with him.  Then I saw this:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6043007&l=8df735e77f&id=647750459

Needless to say I was not impressed.


----------



## gaspasser (3 May 2010)

Add that up to today's disrespectful youth.  
Needless to say, this is the point where I say that I hope they caught the shathead and made him clean it...


----------



## gt102 (5 May 2010)

> Did you know that cats can make one thousand different sounds and dogs can only make ten? Cats, man; Not to be trusted.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 May 2010)

Student to prof during class discussion, "I would really like to state my opinion, but I was too busy to read the assigned readings!"


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2010)

At our "coffee klatch" one of our soon to be retired co-workers said he was sent recently for a guy under a subway train. They get there with the usual crowd near the head-end car. The guy is lying on the tracks. In one piece. The train had stopped in time. They jump in and give him a shake. Not a scratch on him. The guy - a drunk - comes to ( sort of ) and mumbles, "Oh no. Not again!" 
Talk about the cat with nine lives.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 May 2010)

Couple days ago, explaining a Narcotic OD we attended;

Me: "Yea so we showed up and she was in Respiratory Arrest, so we pulled her out and started bagging her and th-"

EME Pte: "How the hell does *that* help her breath, that would make it worse!"


Yes he was serious, yes he's an idiot, and yes I laughed heartily.


----------



## gcclarke (5 May 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> Couple days ago, explaining a Narcotic OD we attended;
> 
> Me: "Yea so we showed up and she was in Respiratory Arrest, so we pulled her out and started bagging her and th-"
> 
> ...



Yup, I'm an idiot too. Sure, after 90 seconds on google, I was able to find out that "bagging" someone refers to "manually helping a patient breathe using an Ambu bag attached to a mask that covers the face". However I, much like I imagine this EME private did, initially assumed it referred to "bagging and tagging", ie wrapping someone up in a body bag to ship off to the morgue. 

I guess the moral of the story is that you can't assume that everyone else understands your slang.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 May 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm an idiot too. Sure, after 90 seconds on google, I was able to find out that "bagging" someone refers to "manually helping a patient breathe using an Ambu bag attached to a mask that covers the face". However I, much like I imagine this EME private did, initially assumed it referred to "bagging and tagging", ie wrapping someone up in a body bag to ship off to the morgue.
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is that you can't assume that everyone else understands your slang.



Ummm, had he *meant* "bagging and tagging", I could have let it go.  His assumption of what "bagging" was however, and I'm a afraid to say, was a little more...inappropriate...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I guess the moral of the story is that you can't assume that everyone else understands your slang.


The last three FA courses I took, spoke to 'bagging', if only to show us the equipment available and that we weren't qualified to use it.

However, your point is taken and every military person, BMQ and above, should remember the same when speaking to someone who has never served.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

It's not the headline that's dumb, nor the article itself; to me, it's the highlighted bit.  And, of course, the bail amount.

*Drunken mom drove kids, court told*

A Winnipeg woman pleaded to be released on bail Wednesday, three days after police arrested her allegedly driving her children to school while drunk. 

"I will do anything, I miss my children horribly," said Colleen Denysiuk. "I don't want people to look at me and think I'm a horrible mother. I want a better life." 

Court heard Denysiuk allegedly rear-ended another vehicle and drove off without exchanging particulars with the other driver. Police saw the collision and followed her to a nearby school where she dropped off her two young children. 

Police arrested Denysiuk, who registered *blood-alcohol readings of .322* -- more than four times the legal limit for driving. 

"The facts of this offence are outrageous," said Crown attorney Raegan Rankin. "She is so very lucky (she didn't) hurt anybody. Her children deserve better, so do any other children walking to school at nine in the morning." 

Denysiuk, 42, claimed she hadn't been drinking for 24 hours prior to her arrest and was "baffled" at her blood-alcohol readings. Denysiuk said she had been ill and was taking cough medications. 

More at link

Baffled?  I'm sure you were as most people with that alcohol level would be unconscious, in a coma or possibly dead.

Cough medicine?  Yeah, sure.  By the bucket load.   :


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

"Police arrested Denysiuk, who registered *blood-alcohol readings of .322* -- more than four times the legal limit for driving." 



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Baffled?  I'm sure you were as most people with that alcohol level would be unconscious, in a coma or possibly dead.



This story made me curious as to what the world record B.A.C. is:
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2005/01/04/drunk-bulgarian-050104.html

"...the man remained conscious and talked with them."  

All the more interesting because of his age, and the head injury.
No medical explanation as to why he survived is given in the story.
Perhaps after so many years of heavy drinking he developed a tolerance for alcohol?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Perhaps after so many years of heavy drinking he developed a tolerance for alcohol?



Exactly.

Alcohol tolerance



> Alcohol tolerance is increased by regular drinking.  This reduced sensitivity requires that higher quantities of alcohol be consumed in order to achieve the same effects as before tolerance was established.



Alcohol and Tolerance



> Chronic heavy drinkers display functional tolerance when they show few obvious signs of intoxication even at high blood alcohol concentrations (BACs) which in others would be incapacitating or even fatal.



Obviously, this woman's BAC was still affecting her ability to drive.

Reminds me of people who wear the same perfume all the time, to the point where they no longer smell it and just apply more.


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Reminds me of people who wear the same perfume all the time, to the point where they no longer smell it and just apply more.



Like this? 
"It's funny, cuz it's true!" ;D

http://www.naturalnews.com/021406_chemical_weapons_artificial_fragrance.html
Regarding: "Permissions to use":
Cartoon creator is Mike Adams. 
www.NaturalNews.com 

"Cartoon creator Mike Adams must be conspicuously credited.
Web address www.NaturalNews.com must be posted below or adjacent to the cartoon in a conspicuous manner. If on the web, the link must be clickable."


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

Oh, it's not just women.  I've had the misfortune to stand beside some guys who probably use both Axe bodywash _and_ cologne.  Trust me, my reaction isn't like that portrayed in the commercials.   :


----------



## xena (6 May 2010)

Ah, yes, the soap-dodgers attempt to fool the rest of the world.    :-X


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, the soap-dodgers attempt to fool the rest of the world.    :-X



Oh no, they shower and then procede to marinate themselves in perfume/cologne.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (6 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> A Winnipeg woman pleaded to be released on bail Wednesday, three days after police arrested her allegedly driving her children to school while drunk.



Not getting released after sobering up is really unusual and a bit stupid.  I know many people charged with rape are let out quicker and I suspect some charged with murder are.  The two critical questions are whether she will appear for a trial and whether the public needs protection.  There is no reason to think she will not appear and all drunks have a high liklihood of reoffending but they aren't all retained in custody.  Sounds like a political statement.


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, it's not just women.  I've had the misfortune to stand beside some guys who probably use both Axe bodywash _and_ cologne.  Trust me, my reaction isn't like that portrayed in the commercials.   :



I could not agree more.
But, we have been exposed to a lot of irresistible TV commercials. I think they even used hypnotism in this one.
( Viewer discretion is advised! )

http://www.youtube.com/user/CineGraphic#p/search/1/74sPWrdaIIc


----------



## ModlrMike (6 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Denysiuk, 42, claimed she hadn't been drinking for 24 hours prior to her arrest and was "baffled" at her blood-alcohol readings. Denysiuk said she had been ill and was taking cough medications.



Everyday I get someone who claims their last drink was 24 hours ago. Surprising then that their BAC is a multiple of the legal limit.


----------



## medicineman (6 May 2010)

Reminds me of an episode that Denis Leary show "The Job" - he was told he had to quit drinking, so he took up guzzling NyQuil...showed up at home for a romantic evening with a green moustache on.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (6 May 2010)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Not getting released after sobering up is really unusual and a bit stupid.  I know many people charged with rape are let out quicker and I suspect some charged with murder are.  The two critical questions are whether she will appear for a trial and whether the public needs protection.  There is no reason to think she will not appear and all drunks have a high liklihood of reoffending but they aren't all retained in custody.  Sounds like a political statement.



This is not unusual in Winnipeg. We've had far too many killed by drunk drivers. This one may be a repeat offender.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93624/post-931371.html#msg931371

Read thru the thread...then take a look at the profile of the person in question.  Key words "limited experience'.  

Why some  Pte not even with enough time-in yet to get their first chevron is telling a Supply MWO how the Supply world works is enough to make me want to punch holes in my wall.

Some of your newbies _really_ need to learn to STFU.

 :

Tovasshi, you just earned the *Stu Pedidiot  * challenge.


----------



## gaspasser (6 May 2010)

Thanks Eye, that was a very interesting read, some for amusement and some for realizing the some new younglins do need to learn STFU.  What was most disturbing is the fact that there was in internet argument over something trivial as pants for (big guess)DEU pants   ???  And a declared Private no-hook calling out a well respected MWO in the Sup Tech trade.  I'm not even sure I got the Pte's trade.  

It was also duly noted that Vern is at a specified base going around topless and mowing lawns...to which our minds only ask~~~ op: this post is useless without photos  op:

Posts of ID 10 T's are always welcomed and graded

iper: BTYD


----------



## Loachman (7 May 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> It was also duly noted that Vern is at a specified base going around topless and mowing lawns...



My grass is a little long.


----------



## Journeyman (7 May 2010)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> I know many people charged with rape.....


Really?

At least you picked the right thread


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (7 May 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> At least you picked the right thread




Yup!


----------



## Otis (7 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93624/post-931371.html#msg931371
> 
> Read thru the thread...then take a look at the profile of the person in question.  Key words "limited experience'.
> 
> ...



You know what? After reading that thread ... I'D give her male pants.

It must hurt to stuff those huge balls into female pants ... 

(make no mistake, Tovasshi may be genetically female, but it'd take some BIG balls to talk to Vern like that while in the same geographic location!)


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2010)

;D Must be the steroids in the food at St.Jean.  I remember back in the day when they put salt peter in to curb the "male requirements"   
I think this young lady missed the PO on STFU in St.Jean??? 

Phew! Today's kids...OMG! I sound like my grandfather>> :crybaby:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ;D Must be the steroids in the food at St.Jean.  *I remember back in the day when they put salt peter in to curb the "male requirements"   *
> I think this young lady missed the PO on STFU in St.Jean???
> 
> Phew! Today's kids...OMG! I sound like my grandfather>> :crybaby:



Old wives tale Click Here


----------



## gaspasser (9 May 2010)

LOL, that was the story told to each of us and we passed it on...call it a tradition...like Alice!!!!  
Perhaps it was from shear exhaustion that the "male requirement" never stood to attention... ???

But I like mover1's addition in another thread..."one private says to another..go frak your mother"..to which members at our age say...I probably did!!!" I love being older, it adds spice to the idiots being stupid!    iper:


----------



## mariomike (9 May 2010)

In Act IV, Scene II of Titus Andronicus, Aaron taunts his lover's sons:

    Demetrius: "Villain, what hast thou done?"
    Aaron: "That which thou canst not undo."
    Chiron: "Thou hast undone our mother."
    Aaron: "Villain, I have done thy mother."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_insult#Historic_usage


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (9 May 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Old wives tale Click Here



To quote an 80ish WWII vet relative:

"the stuff they put in out food back in the war - it's starting to work."


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2010)

Website sells pubic lice for revenge



> A website in Britain called crabrevenge.com says it sells pubic lice. While the disclaimer says the website creators "do not endorse giving people lice," and the lice are for "novelty purposes only," the website talks about using them for revenge.
> 
> "Make that bitch itch," the website says. "We sell you crabs to give your ex-girlfriend or whoever has pissed you off enough to make you seek revenge on them. If you want a method of revenge that doesn't involve permanent damage or risk of personal injury or jail time, you have come to the right place."
> 
> The company says it has a facility in the British Isles "where we do all of our parasite husbandry and carefully considered selective breeding." The website says the company was started "by a group of fellows who happen to know a thing or two about biology and revenge."



More at link

I suppose, you can probably get a hitman over the internet, why not crabs?   :


----------



## Gunner98 (14 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I suppose, you can probably get a hitman over the internet, why not crabs?   :



That should read "buy" and not "get".  Because if you could "get crabs" over the Internet I know a lot of people who would have to change their surfing habits!  :nod:


----------



## naughty15tracy (14 May 2010)

Not true, not true, you can get crabs over the internet!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2010)

naughty15tracy said:
			
		

> Not true, not true, you can get crabs over the internet!



No, ST is right, I should have said "buy".  Heck, you can't even get crabs from a toilet seat!


----------



## Loachman (16 May 2010)

Not heard, but read:

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2010/05/15/13959641-wenn-story.html



> Rocker shares bad Viagra experience
> 
> By WENN.COM
> 
> ...


----------



## danchapps (16 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, ST is right, I should have said "buy".  Heck, you can't even get crabs from a toilet seat!



I was always taught never to throw Q-Tips into the toilet. The reason why you ask? Because crabs can pole vault!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not heard, but read:
> 
> Rocker shares bad Viagra experience



I'm not sure what's the dumbest part - that he bought Viagra from a dealer - that he took it at all - that he took too much - or that he shared the story with a reporter.  Yep, stupid all around.   :


----------



## Loachman (17 May 2010)

I didn't really know where to begin to comment on that, but I was trying to imagine the thought process: "I've got a raging erection from this first one, so I'll pop a handful and see what happens".


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 May 2010)

My guess would be he didn't realize the stiff penalties involved with abuse of such a drug...


----------



## lstpierre (17 May 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> My guess would be he didn't realize the stiff penalties involved with abuse of such a drug...



HEY-O!!! It must have been very hard telling that story to a reporter.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 May 2010)

One got stuck in his throat...had a stiff neck ever since.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2010)

Woman sues Rogers for revealing her affair

A Toronto woman is suing telecom giant Rogers Communications for $600,000, alleging the company's billing practices revealed her infidelity, leading her husband to leave her.

The Toronto Star reports Gabriella Nagy filed a statement of claim alleging an invasion of privacy and breach of contract on Roger's part in an Ontario court.

Nagy had a cellphone account with Rogers in 2007, in which a monthly bill was sent to her home address in her maiden name. Her husband, who is not named in the statement of claim, had the family's cable and TV bill under his name.

In June of 2007, he called to add Internet and home phone services and the following month Rogers sent a "global" bill to the home address, including the itemized phone bill for Nagy's cellphone.

The husband saw several long phone calls to a single phone number, and called the number, and a "third party" revealed an affair on the part of Nagy, the woman told the Star.

"The husband used the previously private and confidential information that the defendant unilaterally disclosed to the husband to inquire about the people that the plaintiff was telephoning and the nature of such calls," the statement of claim reads. 

More at link

I have to wonder, was the husband not curious about his wife's cellphone bill?

 :


----------



## CougarKing (25 May 2010)

:



> A Russian newspaper recently ran a story that proposed a new method of stopping the expanding oil spill currently adorning the surface of the Gulf of Mexico.* The editors write that the former Soviet Union had good results in such instances when it used targeted, tactical nukes to seal off natural gas or oil leaks. Experts suggest that the same approach could successfully be used in the United States as well, although some concerns remain as to how exactly the technique could be applied, LiveScience reports.
> 
> While using nuclear weapons against an oil spill may seem a bit too much at first, the Russians say it's actually not. They argue that their country has used this sort of weapons five times already, in various circumstances, and to great results*. But critics to this proposal underline the fact that the Soviet examples do not apply to the current disaster. The oil currently spilling in the waters of the Gulf comes from a source located some 5,000 feet below the surface of the Atlantic Ocean. The crude is basically gushing out, not seeping, and there is no telling what effects a nuclear explosion would trigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (25 May 2010)

Seems that the Russians are behind the times.  This was already a suggestion that was put forward by an American Naval officer.  He, however, said that there were better methods that could be used.


----------



## Dissident (25 May 2010)

In bed this week end.
Wife: I'm cold.
Me: If your ass was smaller, it would be under the blanket right now and you wouldn't be cold.


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> In bed this week end.
> Wife: I'm cold.
> Me: If your ass was smaller, it would be under the blanket right now and you wouldn't be cold.



If you put out more, she'd be burning off more calories.


----------



## GAP (25 May 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out who made the dumb comment.....

Her for saying she's cold, or him for coming up with the comment that he's going to pay a healthy price for being a smart ass.....besides 5 minutes of exercise ain't going to mean didley, unless it's her doing all the work... ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (25 May 2010)

For the record, my wife has a small tush!! LOL oooooops....inside voice got out.... >


----------



## Dissident (25 May 2010)

For the record my wife is far from fat (Fit and sexy best describes her). But there are things you just should not say to a lady.

The fact that I am alive to post this is a reflection about how great my wife is.


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> The fact that I am alive to post this is a reflection about how great my wife is.



I noticed that too.  ;D


----------



## GAP (25 May 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> For the record my wife is far from fat (Fit and sexy best describes her). But there are things you just should *NOT* say to a lady.
> 
> The fact that I am alive to post this is a reflection about how great my wife is.



I'm glad....you might have ended up being in tomorrow's newspapers as another casualty.... ;D


----------



## stealthylizard (26 May 2010)

Me:  I miss Afghanistan.  The sun was always shining, rarely any rain, the only rush hour traffic was us, and the smokes were cheaper.


----------



## medicineman (26 May 2010)

Note my 14 year old son left on fridge after breaking into my house (he keeps running away) - "Hi, it's XYZ, I fine, just wanted to let you know I fine.  And get the missing report off me I fine."  This after he wrecked his window, left food all over the place, frigged around with 9D's treadmill and left his room in a mess.

MM


----------



## R. Jorgensen (26 May 2010)

BC Tourist in an Alberta Subway. 

Woman to Cashier: 





> "Umm... Excuse me, why is there no PST on this receipt?"



I thought I was going to die from lack of oxygen intake, that's how hard I was laughing... Oh and I got my rump kicked after shooting a mouthful of Iced Tea in the face of my dear friend  ;D

What a wonderful evening  : 

I can't wait to go back home and go on course... ugh... The military is already getting to me only after a year; I cringe at civilian life as a hobby now  >


----------



## Dissident (26 May 2010)

The wife (and why I am lucky to be alive):


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> The wife (and why I am lucky to be alive):



Good one!!  

Making me relive the good old days when I told the training husband (ex) that although he could outrun me, that I outshot him every time ... and that my bullet would catch his ass-guaranteed.

_Sigh._ Now, I have a new model who runs slower too!! And, I am DONE this french course early!! Youpee!! Life is grand!!


----------



## observor 69 (26 May 2010)

Wow!  Way to go Vern.... Parlez-vous francais? Mais oui


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> For the record my wife is far from fat (Fit and sexy best describes her). But there are things you just should not say to a lady.
> 
> The fact that I am alive to post this is a reflection about how great my wife is. shows that my wife does not read Army.ca



There, FTFY (fixed that for you).


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And, I am DONE this french course early!! Youpee!! Life is grand!!



Félicitations, Vern!


----------



## Franko (26 May 2010)

> _Sigh._ Now, I have a new model who runs slower too!! And, I am DONE this french course early!! Youpee!! Life is grand!!



I'll let him know about that....       ;D

Regards


----------



## Antoine (27 May 2010)

> I am DONE this french course early!! Youpee!! Life is grand!!



Means that we are going to read your post in the French section of the present forum ? 

Sounds good


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2010)

A comment on the CBC story about Gary Coleman being on life support:



> If he was 18 in 1986 how can he be 42 now? such great fact checking. how much of what is written here is correct if these simple things are not?



Ummmm, speaking of simple.......    :


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

"How about we don`t go to the Mess tonight?"

 ???

Like that`s going to happen.


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Means that we are going to read your post in the French section of the present forum ?
> 
> Sounds good



De temps en temps, j'ai essayé.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

Note:  The bold part is the dumb part.   

Article Link



> The Quebec Superior Court has upheld the firing of a police officer who was sacked for stealing evidence cigarettes and rejected the claim he had *"a compulsive need to smoke while obtaining sexual gratification.”*



Wow.  First sex-addicts and now nicotine-and-sex addicts?    :


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow.  First sex-addicts and now nicotine-and-sex addicts?    :


Don't knock it until you try it ;D


eace:


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Don't knock it until you try it ;D



If you smoke when you're having sex, you're doing it too fast.   >


----------



## Journeyman (31 May 2010)

You've got to have priorities.....

Article Link


> Reginald Bracken,44, was convicted of threatening his partner when *she refused to stop making dinner to get him more beer*. He was given a nine-month conditional sentence to serve in the community under restrictions, the first four months under house arrest. Bracken's victim, in response to his verbal abuse, was attempting to call a cab and leave when he pulled the phone out of the wall and smashed a cell phone. The taxi dispatcher, having heard part of his tirade, called police.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2010)

Now, by priorities, do you mean that getting beer is a higher priority than making dinner?



 >


----------



## Journeyman (31 May 2010)

Apparently Reg thought so  :nod:


----------



## HItorMiss (31 May 2010)

Man thats a hard call... Food or Beer.... Damn I am torn


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Now, by priorities, do you mean that getting beer is a higher priority than making dinner?



Maybe the guy should have made up his mind whether he wanted to eat or drink first.  Fickle.   

How's this one?







Article Link

Take a look at the article link.  I wouldn't have come home without food for that kid.


----------



## gaspasser (1 Jun 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> The wife (and why I am lucky to be alive):


You married this girl..right!!  I hope it wasn't considered a shotgun wedding?!  
Something also tells me that YOU do the dishes!~~   iper:


----------



## Dissident (1 Jun 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> You married this girl..right!!  I hope it wasn't considered a shotgun wedding?!
> Something also tells me that YOU do the dishes!~~   iper:



Whoever cooks gets to sit out doing the dishes. I do cook most of the time.


----------



## Dissident (1 Jun 2010)

Looking at an askew  C79 Elcan rubber cover on a recruit rifle.

Me: Bloggins, did you remove the rubber cover off of your Elcan sight?
Recruit: Yes MCpl.

[me=Dissident]facepalm[/me]


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2010)

Bank employee fired for being too sexy: lawsuit

You be the judge:






Check the link for the Village Voice at the link above.  I personally think there's more to this than meets the eye (no pun intended).  I think this woman is a bit full of herself.



> "It's so tiring," Lorenzana tells the Voice. "My entire life, I've been dealing with this. 'Cause people say, 'Oh, you got a job because you look that way.' So you gotta work four times harder to prove you are capable. To prove you didn't get this because of the way you look. First, I'm a woman, then I'm an immigrant, and I have my accent. At Citibank, when they were picking on me for every little thing, I couldn't take it anymore!"



 :

Granted, she's very attractive, but seriously?  Her story just sounds way too crazy to be true.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2010)

Yeah, I guess she's "ok".  You know, if you like girls and all that.


 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2010)

Hello, Technoviking!  I'm packed and ready to accompany you to Cancun.  Did you remember to bring your toothbrush?


 >


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Hello, Technoviking!  I'm packed and ready to accompany you to Cancun.  Did you remember to bring your toothbrush?  >:D[/quote]
> 
> And don't bring that ridiculous Speedo!    ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jun 2010)

This is quite unique. I've been at work all week. I can't recall the last time anyone here said anything dumb. Maybe I have selective hearing.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2010)

If those pics by the defense were intended to somehow depict this hot-assed wench at work ... and if she did as much "posing" there at her real place of work as she's in doing them (she seems to be very adept at posing  :) ... I'd have fired her ass for hardly working too.

Perhaps, she was working harder at being discovered or picking herself up some bank exec sugar daddy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jun 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> This is quite unique. I've been at work all week. I can't recall the last time anyone here said anything dumb. Maybe I have selective hearing.



You've heard them. You just haven't comprehended them. Your mind is still in a gelatinous state from your three weeks in St Jean. It took mine a month to start working again after the ALQ. ;D


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Bank employee fired for being too sexy: lawsuit
> Granted, she's very attractive, but seriously?  Her story just sounds way too crazy to be true.



More on that...
"Banking beauty Debrahlee Lorenzana had two boob jobs, wanted to be stacked like Playboy Playmate: 
Turns out those assets are inflated.
Debrahlee Lorenzana, the bombshell banker who says Citigroup canned her because men couldn't stop gawking, repeatedly went under the knife to get her brick-house build.":
http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2010/06/09/2010-06-09_lorenzana_had_two_boob_jobs.html

"That's what I want to be: t--- on a stick," 
http://www.nydailynews.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=99568


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

On the radio today:

We're not lost........we just don't know where we are  :stars:


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

Re: mariomike's post:

As I said, I certainly thought there was more to her "story" fairy tale:



> A TV crew followed the curvy Queens mom on her "determined manhunt" in which she gushed about finding a blue-eyed dreamboat



I like this comment:



> Now she's being exposed for the manipulative egomaniacal fraud that she is. She has no interest in keeping her job. She wants a big payout, media exposure and a rich husband. Her tales of injustice are as fake as her breasts. I knew this woman protested too much. Women like her make it that much harder for other to successfully win more legitimate claims of harrassment in court.



But of course, being female, men will say "Oh, you're just jealous."   :  Yeah, cuz I wanna be Barbie too!   :-X


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2010)

Wow, how did this become about man hate?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wow, how did this become about man hate?



Any subject is only two degrees away from man hate, and some are closer than that.    ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wow, how did this become about man hate?



Kat, it's not.  I was just being preemptive to the normal reply a female will get when commenting on another female's looks.  OF course, I know, you're above that kind of thing.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2010)

*Man claims cow seduced him for sex *

An 18-year-old Indonesian man says he was seduced by a cow, and that's why he was having sex with it.

A neighbour caught Gusti Ngurah Alit allegedly wooing the farm animal on Sunday, the village chief on the resort island of Bali said, the Times newspaper in Johannesburg, South Africa reported Friday.

"He was caught by one of the residents standing naked while holding the back of the cow," village chief Embang Ida Bagus Legawa said in the newspaper.

Alit said he didn't see an animal, he saw a beautiful young woman.

"She called my name and seduced me, so I had sex with her," the man told the newspaper.

Alit underwent a cleansing ritual. The village chief gave the owner of the cow the equivalent of $562.

*The cow was reportedly drowned in the sea to rid the village of bad luck.*



What?  The cow is assaulted and it gets put to death?  I would have drowned the guy instead to stop him from breeding.   :


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Jun 2010)

Speaking in a purely academic mode, I wonder how much it costs for a violated chicken? Anyone, TV?


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What?  The cow is assaulted and it gets put to death?  I would have drowned the guy instead to stop him from breeding.   :



I recon that reproduction is not an issue.

(double entendre intended)


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Man claims cow seduced him for sex *
> What?  The cow is assaulted and it gets put to death?  I would have drowned the guy instead to stop him from breeding.   :


OK, quick question: would YOU eat a steak from said cow?  Or even drink its milk?  I know I wouldn't!  [insert vomit icon here]
Also, given that lad's choice of sexual mates, I'm fairly certain he won't be breeding anytime soon!   >


			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Speaking in a purely academic mode, I wonder how much it costs for a violated chicken? Anyone, TV?


$54.95.  I only know this because it's in the Regimental Standing Orders  ;D


Oh, and then we have to go fess up to this guy:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I recon that reproduction is not an issue.
> 
> (double entendre intended)





			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> Also, given that lad's choice of sexual mates, I'm fairly certain he won't be breeding anytime soon!



Okay, okay, _attempting_ to breed.  Maybe they should have tied him to the cow when they chucked her in the water.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky (14 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> OK, quick question: would YOU eat a steak from said cow?  Or even drink its milk?  I know I wouldn't!  [insert vomit icon here]



Sure I would! Steak's more tender after it's been properly pounded. Beats using a tenderizer, no?


----------



## McD (14 Jun 2010)

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> Sure I would! Steak's more tender after it's been properly pounded. Beats using a tenderizer, no?


^^^^ shuddder


----------



## gunnars (15 Jun 2010)

I'm going to refocus to the dumbest thing heard. This was a while back but it still kills me. A bartender refusing service to CF members because their military ID wasn't government issued ID like a drivers license. Took her a long time to understand that it was gov't issued. Even showed the liquor board issued book on what are acceptable IDs and it still took awhile.


----------



## Luke O (15 Jun 2010)

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> Sure I would! Steak's more tender after it's been properly pounded. Beats using a tenderizer, no?



Haha.  *Think ungross thoughts*


----------



## danchapps (15 Jun 2010)

gunnars said:
			
		

> I'm going to refocus to the dumbest thing heard. This was a while back but it still kills me. A bartender refusing service to CF members because their military ID wasn't government issued ID like a drivers license. Took her a long time to understand that it was gov't issued. Even showed the liquor board issued book on what are acceptable IDs and it still took awhile.



I almost had a kid fired for not accpeting it once. Didn't hurt that before I joined the CF I was a frequent guest to the establishment and the owner and manager were both friends of mine.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky (15 Jun 2010)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I almost had a kid fired for not accpeting it once.



Someone's serious about their alcohol.

Dumbest thing I heard today:

"Brits blame Obama as BP-linked pensions plummet

...“Obama’s boot on the throat of British pensioners” read the front-page headline in Thursday's Daily Telegraph, which added that the president's "attacks on BP were blamed for wiping billions off the company’s value."
'Aggressive rhetoric'
“U.K. alarm over attack on BP” was the Financial Times' take on the crisis, which it suggested could damage transatlantic relations. The newspaper accused President Barack Obama of employing "increasingly aggressive rhetoric" against BP."

more at link: http://worldblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/06/10/4490597-brits-blame-obama-as-bp-linked-pensions-plummet

The British are now angry at America because the ecological destruction BP caused with the oil spill is decreasing BP's market value. Oh, the irony.


----------



## McD (16 Jun 2010)

WOW. 

Because it wasn't BP who tapped a well a MILE underwater that bleed profusely for over 50 days. I knew Obama was trying to sink us.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2010)

This could fall under the Dumbest Criminals thread as well, but I think it qualifies here as well.  From a news article on Protestors at G8/G20 events, this phot of a masked protestor:



http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2010/06/04/f-g8-g20-protesters.html

You would wonder why one would mask their face, and then show off their distinctive tattoos.


----------



## danchapps (16 Jun 2010)

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> Someone's serious about their alcohol.



It's not that I was serious about getting my drink on. It was the fact that up until 3 months before I was at that establishment every other day 
(it is a restaurant and bar) as they were my theatres financial sponsor. I almost had him fired because he wouldn't accept the fact that it is a Gov't issued ID and he refused to look in his little book. I had some good pull with the manager and owner considering me and my co-workers used to bring the acts over after a show. Nothing like showing up to a bar with Los Lobos for drinks. It kinda helps business when we do that


----------



## spear (16 Jun 2010)

Sorry this is not exactly happened today, but last weekend.

I rented a uhaul van last weekend at Route's Auto Sales along Rutherford/Orenda in Brampton. I booked a reservation last thursday through internet for a 9am saturday's pickup. Next day friday morning, this contact person named Sandhu/Sindhu or something like that (wearing eyeglass and has a mustache) called me and asked me to come later on saturday at 9:30am or so because he said the van (Cube-Van?) wouldn't be yet available at 9am. Well so i came picked it up around 9:50am. 

When he was ready to give me the key after all the paper works, i verified with him the dropoff time of atleast 9:30am (24hr rent) the next day.  He said to me, "NO YOU HAV TO BRING IT BACK AT 9AM because that was your internet reservation!".  What an a-hole.


----------



## Cat (17 Jun 2010)

My boss calling 9er domestic to let him know he was stuck in a kitchen in an unknown unit on an unknown floor because he tried to move a fridge into a unit that it didn't fit through the kitchen door/opening...which we just happened to tell him that morning.....   *facepalm*


----------



## Im Carl G carry me (17 Jun 2010)

We're cleaning up from a barbecue across from our base HQ building - buddy points at a pile of ice cubes somebody dumped out onto the grass from a cooler?

"Sergeant, what do we do with those ice cubes over there?"

Sgt - "I don't know, private. Think if we just leave them there, nobody would notice?"


----------



## Cerulean_Sky (17 Jun 2010)

You should have told him off for littering. ;D


----------



## kratz (17 Jun 2010)

I watched the clip of BP chairman Carl-Henric Svanberg' comments to the media outside of the White House:

"BP cares about the small people."

 He repeated that statement six times. Any other message was lost during that speech with the poor choice of those words.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Jun 2010)

I dropped in on a High School career fair to give a hand.

There weren't just high school students though... they brought in Junior high/middle or whatever BC calls them (I was born and raised in Alberta) and just about EVERY 12-15 year old kid (judging by height, lack of facial hair... prepubescent voice  ;D) came over and asked one of the follow questions:

A) Have you ever killed anyone?
B) Do you play Call of Duty? (followed by "I bet you're really good" after ignoring the question)
C) When I join, can choose to use the <Insert weapon name here> instead of the M16 (that's when I shudder and begin my informative session on the C7 Canadian Forces standard issue modular assault rifle with the wonderful dummy I was provided with).

I guess I just have to remind myself that they are just kids, living in a media saturated-Americanized society so really... I should have expected it.

Although the one cool part about my day: The principal was a Strathcona!  ;D


----------



## McD (18 Jun 2010)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> B) Do you play Call of Duty? (followed by "I bet you're really good" *after ignoring the question* )



I laughed hard at the mental image of this scenario. Rough day.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Jun 2010)

McD said:
			
		

> I laughed hard at the mental image of this scenario. Rough day.



It was rough... 2000+ students, and that's just day one.

Thankfully, I'm not required to go back; and I have a Criminology Exam tomorrow  ;D


----------



## McD (18 Jun 2010)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> It was rough... 2000+ students, and that's just day one.
> 
> Thankfully, I'm not required to go back; and I have a Criminology Exam tomorrow  ;D



I always feel bad for the ones at the Stampede, or CNE...They must get a thousand an hour coming and going. Count your blessings.


----------



## Luke O (18 Jun 2010)

McD said:
			
		

> I laughed hard at the mental image of this scenario. Rough day.



Haha silly kids.  Real war isn't video games.

Did he ask what kind of respawn and lag times you are getting?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jun 2010)

So do you play Call of Duty?

And if so are you really good at it?  >


Seriously having done a lot of those "meet the public dog and pony shows" in my time I do remember the assine questions. 8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2010)

We had had the AVLB and AEV at the Stampede one year.  We did a demo every hour on the bridge deployment.  We had just completed one when one of "those guys" strolls up.  You know the type, looks like he thinks he knows something you don't.  Asks what the bridge is used for.  I replied that it was a mobile grease rack, and that we were a high mobility vehicle servicing team, because armoured vehicles need their oil changed and track greased every 7 1/2 hours in the field.  He walked off, saying that he already knew that, but thanks for the info.


----------



## medicineman (18 Jun 2010)

I remember one year in Calgary doing a static display for the "Stay in School" program there - no problems for us, usually intelligent questions, my friend on the Leopard though, "How many people can this kill?", "How many people have you Killed?" questions came up alot. 

MM


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jun 2010)

We also told people that the packaged up bridge was a tactical nuke launcher.  My buddy liked to tell people it was a 1000 slice toaster.


----------



## harry8422 (18 Jun 2010)

Early dismissal troops!!


----------



## SuzenM (19 Jun 2010)

MSN speak?? ... we don't like to type




			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It's original.
> 
> What the heck is "tmmrw" --- ??
> 
> I already know the answer; we just try to keep away from MSN speak around these parts is all.


----------



## Burrows (19 Jun 2010)

I agree.  Your inability to master spelling of simple words like "tomorrow" is quite stupid.  Almost everyone else on this forum manages to use their command of official languages effectively.  One might say, in accordance with site guidelines.

Shame you just couldn't take the advice from a member and leave it at that.  Instead you followed through on the burning desire to make an *** of yourself here.   :  


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## SuzenM (19 Jun 2010)

We (some of us) don't like to type for a good reason.
It's all we do @ work all day, 5 days a week, 45 hours a week.
Remember, I am a civilian.
And I do beleive, that every word that I typed in my post, was complete.
I was just sticking up for the person who was criticized for shorthanding "tomorrow"
Asta Manyana




			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I agree.  Your inability to master spelling of simple words like "tomorrow" is quite stupid.  Almost everyone else on this forum manages to use their command of official languages effectively.  One might say, in accordance with site guidelines.
> 
> Shame you just couldn't take the advice from a member and leave it at that.  Instead you followed through on the burning desire to make an *** of yourself here.   :
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2010)

SuzenM said:
			
		

> We (some of us) don't like to type for a good reason.
> It's all we do @ work all day, 5 days a week, 45 hours a week.
> Remember, I am a civilian.
> And I do beleive, that every word that I typed in my post, was complete.
> ...



Review your posts.

Note the "diff".  

Meanwhile, there are TONNES of civilians on this site and yet, they too manage to utilize proper grammar and language (and get the same when they do not); it is NOT an official DND or CF site. It also happens to be "*privately owned and operated"* and that gentleman has some ground rules which the good mod already pointed out to you. I too, even though I am not a civilian, spend about 40 hours a week typing - at work and then I come here and type *properly* too. Why? Because it is one of the rules of this site. 

One of which is no MSN speak. You'll also note that in my post you quoted - that I wrote "I already know the answer". You see, I too have teenage children who use MSN speak - the point was correcting a member on their (repeated) use of MSN on this site which is not allowed by the site guidelines.

I hope you have a great day and happy typing.

ArmyVern
Mentor
Milnet.ca

Edited to add: It was also a correction of a member made two years ago - I think I was a mod still when it was done.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2010)

SuzenM said:
			
		

> We (some of us) don't like to type for a good reason.
> It's all we do @ work all day, 5 days a week, 45 hours a week.
> Remember, I am a civilian.
> And I do beleive, that every word that I typed in my post, was complete.
> ...



The dumbest thing I heard to day is you.

Civilian? Whats that got to do with the price of fish?

Good english, along with proper grammar and punctuation is simply called being educated and putting that to good use in front of other like minded people.

OWDU


----------



## SuzenM (19 Jun 2010)

the fish is dead

the birds too,

in the gulf

the price of fish with civilians is whatever it is.

ssssssssssss


----------



## Cat (19 Jun 2010)

"Are you doing renovations?"

As every hallway/door/carpet is torn up there are swing stages attached to both buildings and the parking lot torn up with cement being poured......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The dumbest thing I heard to day is you.
> 
> Civilian? Whats that got to do with the price of fish?
> 
> ...





			
				SuzenM said:
			
		

> the fish is dead
> 
> the birds too,
> 
> ...



You can both stop right now. The playground is closed.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Man claims cow seduced him for sex *
> 
> An 18-year-old Indonesian man says he was seduced by a cow, and that's why he was having sex with it.
> 
> ...



Aha!  There's _always_ more to the story!


----------



## R. Jorgensen (21 Jun 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So do you play Call of Duty?
> 
> And if so are you really good at it?  >
> 
> ...



I played Call of Duty 4 once with a friend of mine from high school who moved to Vancouver shortly after I did... Needless to say, I now know why I stick to mountain biking and kayaking... I'm good at one but not the other  ;D

But yes, I do count my blessings. One day I will be a one of those battle-hardended (maybe  ) grumpy Sergeants at the CFLRS... and some of those kids will come through   That would make my day and a half! :rofl:


----------



## CorporalMajor (8 Jul 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Aha!  There's _always_ more to the story!



This is exactly what I mean when I say to people, "Things could be worse".


My entry for this thread:

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=steven+paul+boone+ottawa&meta=&aq=1&aqi=g6g-s1g1g-s1g1&aql=&oq=steven+pau&gs_rfai=

There's a local case in Ottawa of a someone who knowingly put others at risk for HIV infection (an 18 year old got it, possibly others) through non-disclosure. The police put up a picture of this individual to warn others who may have had contact, and there are people who are upset about it, saying "OMG his privacy is being invaded," or "OMG it's discriminatory" which is stupid because he gave up his right to privacy when he decided to recklessly endanger other lives.  

Apparently, it's more imortant to protect the rights of some selfish scumbag than the public's safety.

I don't know what's worse; the fact that he did it, or the fact that people are trying to defend him.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2010)

http://www.ottawasun.com/news/2010/05/15/13962896.html has a lengthy writeup on this.

Seems that the Gay and Lesbian Rights and the Civil Rights folk all think that it infringes on the rights of the HIV infected person who doesn't inform their sexual partners of their infection.   I wonder if the same would be true if: "Seems that the Gay and Lesbian Rights and the Civil Rights folk all think that it infringes on the rights of the serial killer who doesn't inform their murder victimsof their tendencies.   

Victims, it would appear, have no Civil Rights.


----------



## CorporalMajor (8 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> http://www.ottawasun.com/news/2010/05/15/13962896.html has a lengthy writeup on this.
> 
> Seems that the Gay and Lesbian Rights and the Civil Rights folk all think that it infringes on the rights of the HIV infected person who doesn't inform their sexual partners of their infection.   I wonder if the same would be true if: "Seems that the Gay and Lesbian Rights and the Civil Rights folk all think that it infringes on the rights of the serial killer who doesn't inform their murder victimsof their tendencies.
> 
> Victims, it would appear, have no Civil Rights.



Thanks for the link.  MAN, some of those comments in that article are RETARDED...

*"And even if Boone’s intent was criminal, which Elliott notes is yet to be proven in court, he sees little benefit in what amounts to “putting up a wanted poster” for a man already in police custody."*

Easy, it's so people can know if they may have been at risk themselves so they can get checked and prevent spreading it to others...DUH.


*"Jeremy Dias, an outspoken gay rights activist and the founder of Jer’s Vision, an award-winning youth diversity initiative, said e-mails began circulating through the community under the subject heading: “Don’t get tested or you will get arrested.”*

Yeah, never get tested, that will help everyone's cause.   

*“What we find problematic is demonizing and criminalizing someone who has HIV, saying, ‘If you infect someone, you’re a criminal.’ We see this man being crucified on the altar of protecting the community and when we look into his eyes, we see ourselves.”"*

FFS!!! It's not the act of infecting someone that's criminal, it's that he was dishonest and took away the victim's right to make an informed choice.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2010)

Are these the same clowns who'll run at you with a bottle of disinfectant and soap when you sneeze?  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jul 2010)

This is just insane.  "They" wish to be treated the same as you or I get greated.  If I were to run around and infect a bunch of women with some STI/STD/VD, and if I knew that I were infected and failed to tell my sexual partners about this, and if I failed to take precautions, I'm certain I'd be rightfully villified for it.  But "they" are gay, and "must be" the object of discrimination.  In actual fact, they are _demanding_ discrimination: different or special treatment due to their sexual orientation.  

Do the "rights people" not seem to care about the victim?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Do the "rights people" not seem to care about the victim?



Sadly in Canada victims seem to have no rights.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jul 2010)

Then they don't care for the individual suffering the tyrrany of the majority, as it were.  That, of course is Liberal Democracy in action.  :


----------



## CorporalMajor (9 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> This is just insane.  "They" wish to be treated the same as you or I get greated.  If I were to run around and infect a bunch of women with some STI/STD/VD, and if I knew that I were infected and failed to tell my sexual partners about this, and if I failed to take precautions, I'm certain I'd be rightfully villified for it.  But "they" are gay, and "must be" the object of discrimination.  In actual fact, they are _demanding_ discrimination: different or special treatment due to their sexual orientation.
> 
> Do the "rights people" not seem to care about the victim?


There's this blog I stumbled apon once that is pushing to have the act of putting others at risk de-criminalized, and in turn, letting Boone get away with what he did to his victims..

They basically beleive that making it illegal to non-disclose or otherwise put people at risk for getting diseased is somehow discriminatory, discourages people from getting treated, etc.  I can picture a jilted ex-lover framing someone for blackmail, but let's be honest, how can you let someone like Carl Leone or Jennifer Murphy get away with this?  Do these people really beleive they should be able to risk/ruin others lives and not be punished?

Some people, are really naive and stupid.  It's not discriminating against the HIV community, because we're trying to protect people like that 18 year old who wa infected by Boone.  It's called justice.   That poor young man now has it, and his life is forever changed.  I feel terrible for the victims.   But no, we should be more worried about the person who did it to him..... 

And let's not forget the people who are mad at the Toronto police over the G20 disaster.  God forbid people want their city protected from a bunch of destructive university dropout retards with time to kill and a hunger for attention.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2010)

Dumbest thing I saw today.
"Alarming tool toss caught on Calgary video":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2010/07/08/calgary-youtube-video-construction-workers-tool-skyway-safety.html


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Then they don't care for the individual suffering the tyrrany of the majority, as it were.  That, of course is Liberal Democracy in action.  :



Of course every one will remember this quote:

" the minority will not be dictated to by the majority"

What he meant to say

"The minorities WILL dictate to the majority"


----------



## Nuggs (11 Jul 2010)

"Do you think they will let me exchange these NCD pants?"
"Whats wrong with them?"
"Theres a burn mark on the back."
"You left the iron on them?"
"Ummmm... no... I lite one of my farts..."


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2010)

At least he didn't do it bare arsed  :.

MM


----------



## mover1 (16 Jul 2010)

"Hey ... when your done your dental come back and report to ops, your at the scheduling desk today"

"But sarge you mean I have to come back? My parents are visiting from Minto?"

"Hmmm the schedule says your working? Did you get a leave pass in?"

"Ummmm"

"Do you have a signed leave pass stating you have the day off?"

"ummm no but I have something worked out with Sgt >>>"
"oh worked out with Sgt >>> I see. well just to inform you that Sgt >>> is in Vancouver on compassionate reasons. And whatever you had "worked out" with Sgt >>> you can take up with him when he gets back. And in the future if you want a day off. Put a leave pass in."


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jul 2010)

...are you sure we don't work for the same people ???


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2010)

Nominee for this year's Darwin Awards??

*Man gets friend to shoot him in bizarre custody case*

Dallas police are investigating the bizarre death of a man who they say asked a friend to shoot him so he could blame his injuries on his ex's new boyfriend and gain custody of his son.

Police said Dwayne Moten, 20, was shot Saturday. He was driving a car in Dallas, stopped at an intersection and got out of his car, screaming for help.

"He yelled he had been shot," a police spokeswoman said.

Police arrived on scene and found Moten was suffering from "several gunshot wounds."

Sr. Cpl. Kevin Janse told Fox News that Moten was shot by a friend and alleged it was all so Moten could blame the shooting on his ex's new boyfriend.

"He wanted custody of that child and he was willing to take a bullet to get custody of the child," Janse alleges in a video on the Fox website.

Moten died from the injuries. His friend, Jacob Wheeler, 20, has been charged with murder.

"There's legal ways to get custody of a child and taking a bullet, and ultimately dying, is definitely not one of those ways," Janse said.

 :


----------



## Delta26 (20 Jul 2010)

actually Moe,

i think he won the award...

it's his friend that's the nominee...


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jul 2010)

I guess you could say he was just dieing to see his son. 


 :


----------



## DexOlesa (20 Jul 2010)

The real question is why was he suffering from "SEVERAL" gunshot wounds?? He couldn't have worked it out with his friend "I need you to shoot me but just once and in the leg" Instead of "Several times to the chest would be more convincing"


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> The real question is why was he suffering from "SEVERAL" gunshot wounds?? He couldn't have worked it out with his friend "I need you to shoot me but just once and in the leg" Instead of "Several times to the chest would be more convincing"



I guess it doesn't work if you have friends dumber than you.      ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Jul 2010)

I note that the offense took place in or near Dallas. IIRC, Texas still has the death penalty, and is not afraid to use it. So they could both wind up as Darwin candidates.


----------



## gaspasser (21 Jul 2010)

Thank you Texas for adding more chlorine to the gene pool... :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2010)

This from right here in Canada:

*Woman denied government job because of race*



> OTTAWA - A stay-at-home mother trying to re-enter the workforce after nine years away says she can’t understand why the federal government would stop her from applying for a job simply because she is white.
> 
> Sara Landriault, a sometime family activist, says that with her kids in school full time she decided to start looking for work outside of the home.
> 
> ...



 :


----------



## kratz (21 Jul 2010)

I am split in deciding to post this here or in the Dumbest Criminal thread.

from timminspress.com



> Thief armed with poutine steals purse
> Posted By THE DAILY PRESS
> Posted 7 hours ago
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2010)

kratz:  There's always worse diversions:
http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100528/feces-theft-bank-machine-100528/20100528?hub=Toronto


My personal fave of the day - lawyer "insulted" over, gasp, having to follow immigration rules:


> Born and raised in New York, Dodi Robbins graduated from Harvard University and has been practising law for 13 years.
> 
> Her first language is English. Yet like all other skilled immigrants applying to settle in Canada, the American corporate lawyer must now take a language test to prove her English is good enough to settle here.
> 
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/838085--all-immigrants-face-mandatory-language-test?bn=1


----------



## Dissident (21 Jul 2010)

"MCpl! I swallowed my tongue ring."


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> "MCpl! I swallowed my tongue ring."



"Good, {insert rank here}!  You aren't supposed to have one on in uniform anyway!"   :


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> "MCpl! I swallowed my tongue ring."



Tell him to wait a day or so and it will be returned....then he can put it back in.... ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (21 Jul 2010)

A recent one after an ND

"I didn't fire the weapon, Warrant, I just pulled the trigger by accident!"

 ???


----------



## danchapps (23 Jul 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> I am split in deciding to post this here or in the Dumbest Criminal thread.
> 
> from timminspress.com



Facepalm, I think I was in grade school with this moron.


----------



## darkskye (29 Jul 2010)

I work at a collection agency, so I hear the dumbest comments from the debtors on a daily basis, but I think this next comment which will be coming from a co-worker takes the cake. 

*Note:* The co-worker in this story, sitting next to me is from Afghanistan 

During my shift, I was having a conversation with my supervisor about the Canadian Forces, the war in Afghanistan and the recent death of Sapper Brian Collier. In the middle of the conversation the agent sitting next to me blurted out: I am glad they don't come back alive, they shouldn't have stepped foot in my country to begin with.

I was speechless.

Should I report the agent to the HR department for the outrageous and out of line comment?


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jul 2010)

Nope.  Opinions are everyone's right, and there's no law against being an asshole.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jul 2010)

rezz said:
			
		

> I work at a collection agency, so I hear the dumbest comments from the debtors on a daily basis, but I think this next comment which will be coming from a co-worker takes the cake.
> 
> *Note:* The co-worker in this story, sitting next to me is from Afghanistan
> 
> ...



Throat Punch.... Repeatedly.... Whatever is left of him after can be shipped back to his Beautiful Homeland which he is so clearly Pining for....


----------



## agc (29 Jul 2010)

rezz said:
			
		

> I work at a collection agency, so I hear the dumbest comments from the debtors on a daily basis, but I think this next comment which will be coming from a co-worker takes the cake.
> 
> *Note:* The co-worker in this story, sitting next to me is from Afghanistan
> 
> ...



Or CSIS.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2010)

Ask him what the f*ck he's doing in Canada and why isn't he home protecting _his_ land.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2010)

rezz  said:
			
		

> I work at a collection agency, so I hear the dumbest comments from the debtors on a daily basis, but I think this next comment which will be coming from a co-worker takes the cake.
> 
> *Note:* The co-worker in this story, sitting next to me is from Afghanistan
> 
> ...



Interesting view.  Did you think to ask him what he was doing in our country?


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jul 2010)

"People in this country are so stupid. If they knew their arses from a hole in the ground, they'd elect the Green Party to a majority, or at the very least, the NDP. I'm sick of being oppressed by the Conservatives, it's like I'm living in Pakistan or something. At least with the Green Party, our troops wouldn't be in Iraq anymore, and I'd get more money for school, AND I could probably get away with not paying it back."


Spoken by a 6th year philosophy student from St. Thomas University (still working on his B.A.). He was upset that the Gov't didn't give him what he wanted for loan money. Apparently it was only enough to cover his tuition, rent, and food.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jul 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nope.  Opinions are everyone's right, and there's no law against being an *******.



The right to free speech guarantees someone will make an a$$ of themselves on a daily basis. That pretty much includes me as well!! ;D


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> "People in this country are so stupid. If they knew their arses from a hole in the ground, they'd elect the Green Party to a majority, or at the very least, the NDP. I'm sick of being oppressed by the Conservatives, it's like I'm living in Pakistan or something. At least with the Green Party, our troops wouldn't be in Iraq anymore, and I'd get more money for school, AND I could probably get away with not paying it back."
> 
> 
> Spoken by a 6th year philosophy student from St. Thomas University (still working on his B.A.). He was upset that the Gov't didn't give him what he wanted for loan money. Apparently it was only enough to cover his tuition, rent, and food.



Sounds like he is a regular contributer to CBC Comments.


----------



## SocialyDistorted (30 Jul 2010)

Driving in Rush Hour on Yonge St, I ended up stopped next to a Traffic Stop in progress, this is what I heard Verbatim (yay for phones with voice recording)

"Sir, please stop using profanity and show me your proof of ownership and insurance"
"*****, I gave you my mother#*%*@ing licence, now f&@k off!"
"Sir, this is the last time I'm warning you, watch your language and produce your ownership and insurance or you'll recieve a ticket"
"frig YOU 5-0" - at this point, the guy trys to throw the driver door open, at which point the cop takes 2 steps back, takes out his ASP and in about 3 seconds has the guy on the ground
"BRUTALITY, BRUTALITY, HE DOIN IT CAUSE IM BLACK, Y'ALL SEE THIS? Y'ALL SEE THIS?"

and some random guy with a STRONG accent from his car:

"NO, IS CAUSE YOU STUPID"

I almost hit the guy behind me I was laughing so hard I came off the clutch a bit


----------



## Dissident (30 Jul 2010)

And again, Chris Rock comes to mind...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (30 Jul 2010)

While working at a LCBO (Liquor store run by the government across ontario) undercover, 2 guys go into the beer fridge and 1 guy grabs a 6pack of Dos Equis and goes, "I never f*** fat chicks, but when I do, I prefer Dos Equis".


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2010)

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Driving in Rush Hour on Yonge St, I ended up stopped next to a Traffic Stop in progress, this is what I heard Verbatim (yay for phones with voice recording)
> 
> "Sir, please stop using profanity and show me your proof of ownership and insurance"
> "*****, I gave you my mother#*%*@ing licence, now f&@k off!"
> ...



 ;D Now that's funny!!!


----------



## danchapps (30 Jul 2010)

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Driving in Rush Hour on Yonge St, I ended up stopped next to a Traffic Stop in progress, this is what I heard Verbatim (yay for phones with voice recording)
> 
> "Sir, please stop using profanity and show me your proof of ownership and insurance"
> "*****, I gave you my mother#*%*@ing licence, now f&@k off!"
> ...



A youyube moment in the making right there. Priceless!


----------



## CorporalMajor (1 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like he is a regular contributer to CBC Comments.


Hahaha...


What a whiny baby, huh.   Put him in North Korea and he'll see what oppression really is like...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2010)

Bundchen wants breastfeeding law



> Bundchen tells America's Harper's Bazaar magazine, "I think breastfeeding really helped (me keep my figure).
> 
> "Some people here (in the U.S.) think they don't have to breastfeed, and I think, 'Are you going to give chemical food to your child when they are so little?'
> 
> "I think there should be a worldwide law, in my opinion, that mothers should breastfeed their babies for six months."



You do realize that not every woman _can_ breastfeed, right?  What's next, going back to using wet nurses?   :


----------



## Journeyman (4 Aug 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Bundchen wants breastfeeding law


Maybe there should be a law that models only get quoted when commenting on modelling; call it the "Stay in Your Lane Act." 



Although that raises the whole question of has-been musicians' and actors' expertise on global economics, population densities, and food production/import capabilities.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe there should be a law that models only get quoted when commenting on modelling; call it the "Stay in Your Lane Act."



Yep.  Then she can stick to what she knows.  Sitting there and looking pretty.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Aug 2010)

Our "entertainer-class" seems to forget that they are the modern-day court jesters.  Yes, their role was to both entertain and to point out minor "infractions" of the ruling-classes, but in the end, if they go too far, we ought to lop their heads off.  These minstrels avoid jail time, and seem to think that they know everything.  I say we just go back to pointing our fingers at them and laughing at them, and keep the rotten tomatoes at the ready.


----------



## Sapplicant (4 Aug 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Although that raises the whole question of has-been musicians' and actors' expertise on global economics, population densities, and food production/import capabilities.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chp2u2ln8_E


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Our "entertainer-class" seems to forget that they are the modern-day court jesters.  Yes, their role was to both entertain and to point out minor "infractions" of the ruling-classes, but in the end, if they go too far, we ought to lop their heads off.  These minstrels avoid jail time, and seem to think that they know everything.  I say we just go back to pointing our fingers at them and laughing at them, and keep the rotten tomatoes at the ready.



AMEN Brother!! Finally!! I've been saying for years that people like Bono, Sir Bob "one hit wonder" Geldhof, et al should shut the hell up. If we need advice on how to produce hit records, we can ask them.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> AMEN Brother!! Finally!! I've been saying for years that people like Bono, Sir Bob "one hit wonder" Geldhof, et al should shut the hell up. If we need advice on how to produce hit records, we can ask them.



Well, one of them, anyway.


----------



## Sapplicant (4 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> keep the rotten tomatoes at the ready.



Depending on the celebrity, you *might* want to have a bucket of rancid seal hearts on standby as well...


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Aug 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Well, one of them, anyway.



Thank you for correcting me. That's what I like about The Rolling Stones - no preaching.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Thank you for correcting me. That's what I like about The Rolling Stones - no preaching.


[tangent]  Mr Keith Richards is rather conservative, surprising considering his wide-spread use of recreational drugs from 1966 to the present day.  Sir Mick has been kept in line by Mr. Richards.  Consider the song "Salt of the Earth" from the 1968 album "Beggar's Banquet".  One of the lines goes thus:
"Say a prayer for the common foot soldier, spare a thought for his back-breaking work.  Spare a part for his wife and his childrenn foot soldier Who burn the fires and who still till the earth"

Yes, 1968, the year of the hippy and all that.
[/tangent]


----------



## LineJumper (5 Aug 2010)

"My phone doesn't work and I can't get on line, do you know why?" Some woman (thankfully not in curlers and hubby's PT kit) looking at me up a pole with a pile of colourful spaghetti hanging down in front of me. "Did you receive a notice of potential service interuptions recently?" I ask. "Yes" says she. "Then I would complain to your service provider" I reply. This happens often, I'm just in a ranting mood.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2010)

I always though these people were crazy.

*Russian dies in final of sauna championships*



> A Russian man died in the finals of the world sauna championships in Finland after spending some six minutes sweltering in temperatures of *110 degrees Celsius * (230.00F), organizers said on Sunday.
> 
> “After this incident we decided that this game is over and done,” Saija Jappinen, cultural secretary at Heinola city told Reuters, announcing the end of the event.





> Police are investigating the cause of Lazyzhenskiy’s death.



 :


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Aug 2010)

Holy crap!  I slow cook ribs at 235!


----------



## Trooper Hale (9 Aug 2010)

During an Intelligence brief in Baghdad the Int bloke is talking us through the daily trends,
Says he, "As you can see, the day is the busiest time for IED's, as well as the night..."


----------



## medicineman (9 Aug 2010)

Reminds me of my drill instructor saying "The Left turn is exactly the same as the Right turn, only different..."

MM


----------



## LineJumper (9 Aug 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  I slow cook ribs at 235!



Apparently, so did he.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Aug 2010)

"“After this incident we decided that this game is over and done,” Saija Jappinen, cultural secretary at Heinola city told Reuters, announcing the end of the event."

This has to be the stupidest game EVER played. These people really needed those signs Bill Engvall spoke of.

What was your first clue that this game should be cancelled????? Yikes......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mover1 (11 Aug 2010)

Took our Squadron clerk on a fini flight this past weekend. 10.8 hour flight to  Hawaii 18 hours off in Waikiki  5.4 hours to Comox with a three hour stop to unload cargo and refuel then up again for another 4.5 hours or so to Trenton. 
This was the third trip in a week and a half for me and I was wiped.  I explained to the clerk that she had to buy 3 meals for the flight home.( Lunch, a small snack and supper) She didn't clue into why she needed to buy so much food. 
We land in Comox. Offload, fuel up, program the flight computers. And do all the husbandry of the aircraft to get it ready for the next leg of the flight.
 Just before we are about to start engines she comes up to me and says.
"wow you guys were really busy is it always like this."
"yeah its always like this"
"Holy I could not understand why you asked me to bring all that food with me. _I figured those three hour stops you guys take were for you to shut down the airplane and go for a nice meal at a restaurant or something._ Now I know why you ask for your per-diem rates for Hawaii."


----------



## owa (11 Aug 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  I slow cook ribs at 235!



hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2010)

Many U.S. kids confused by equal sign



> Researchers at Texas A&M University say about 70% of students in Grade 6 in the U.S. "exhibit misconceptions" about the equal sign, while "nearly none of the international students in Korea and China" have this problem.



 :


----------



## medicineman (11 Aug 2010)

Did they elaborate as to the misconceptions?

MM


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Did they elaborate as to the misconceptions?
> 
> MM



Yes, the yellow text is a link to the article.


----------



## medicineman (11 Aug 2010)

Oops - intracranial flatulence...and now I'm wishing I didn't ask/look.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Oops - intracranial flatulence...and now I'm wishing I didn't ask/look.
> 
> MM



You picked the right thread for it.    >


----------



## medicineman (11 Aug 2010)

Can't say I didn't walk straight into that one  :nod:.

MM


----------



## Alea (11 Aug 2010)

The dumbest or the sadest... I don't know.

A friend of a friend asked me tonight (No, she was not smiling what so ever)  :crybaby:

Her: "Why do you want to join the army?"

And before I could even answer... went on with this statement:

Her: "To me, the Canadian army is absurd and senseless"
Me: "Really? Why is that?"
Her: "Because, in Kandahar, they eat Lobsters every Thursday and have nothing else to do than play cards"

It always surprises me to see how the people know barely anything about the CF and are full of misconceptions of all sorts including the role of the CF and the ethics and responsibilities of the soldiers in the CF.

It is sad.

Alea


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2010)

Wow!    Did you ask her where she got her information?


----------



## medicineman (11 Aug 2010)

Show her this then...:http://www.reuters.com/news/video/story?videoId=135024909&rpc=60

MM


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Aug 2010)

Wow Lobster every thursday....

I wonder where that was when I ate rations for months on end....  :


EDIT: MM I reposted the link you wanted to put up as your was incomplete and/or broken

http://www.reuters.com/news/video/story?videoId=135024909&rpc=60


----------



## Alea (11 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Wow!    Did you ask her where she got her information?



No I didn't. 

Instead, I spoke about the schools that are built there, the roads etc... 

I told her it would be my pleasure to introduce a few of my military friends who have been there and would talk to her about the "way of life" in Kandahar, including the one who left is 2 little boys  (no later than yesterday) to go back there just to eat Lobster's every Thursday in a FOB.

Then I cut the conversation short by saying (in a rather dry tone of voice) that the 151 Canadian soldiers who died there did not loose their life because of a Lobster's allergie.
That was followed by a heavy silence around the table...

Alea


----------



## Alea (11 Aug 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Wow Lobster every thursday....
> 
> I wonder where that was when I ate rations for months on end....  :
> 
> ...



Now that I think of it... I should have answered that the reason I decided to join the CF is because the "Lobster's rule" is now changed for Friday nights' Ladies out + "Caviar Thursdays".

Arrrrgh... maybe I'm the dumbest of the day after all 

Alea


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> No I didn't.
> Then I cut the conversation short by saying (in a rather dry tone of voice) that the 151 Canadian soldiers who died there did not loose their life because of a Lobster's allergie.
> That was followed by a heavy silence around the table...
> 
> Alea



Thank you.


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2010)

Thanks BM - I'm sure you have a copy of that on your favourites eh  ;D?

MM


----------



## xo31@711ret (12 Aug 2010)

BZ Alea!


----------



## CorporalMajor (15 Aug 2010)

MMA recently got legalized in Ontario.  Us fans are delighted, but there are also many sappy whiners who liken it to dog-fights or somehow think it is any more dangerous than any other contact sport.  Some even think children will become violent and society will implode, just like it was supposed to when gangsta rap became popular or with violent video games.    I consider statements such as those, the "dumbest things I've heard today".  Man some people are wimps.  If you don't like it, too bad, don't watch it, but spare me your crying.


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Aug 2010)

I agree that MMA for Ontario is a good thing; however, it just shows where the morals for the Ontario Gov't appear to be:

*$*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I agree that MMA for Ontario is a good thing; however, it just shows where the morals for the Ontario Gov't appear to be:
> *$*​


How unlike this move, right?


> Ontario Lottery and Gaming Corporation (OLG) announced today it will be extending its brand to online gaming.
> 
> Jurisdictions in Canada including British Columbia, the Atlantic Provinces, and many European Union states including the United Kingdom, The Netherlands, France and Sweden, already allow regulated online gaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Aug 2010)

> ...nor do they have any mandate to serve the public interest, as OLG does ....



LOL

Drink the Kool-aid!  ;D


----------



## BruceTee (16 Aug 2010)

I told My best Friend Who Is older then me that I wanted to use him As A reference On my Army Application. He Said why do you  want to Join The Army. I said I want to protect my country in this time Of war. He replied What War?? Theres  A war going on... Where ... I was speechless But then I said ahhhh yeah In Afghanistan. Been going on for almost 10 years... He said oh really and what are they doing over there ...  
Lets just say I decided not to use him as a reference.
True story..


----------



## helpup (16 Aug 2010)

Hmm lobster, Yeah we had a can of that come in a care package.  but our fingers got sticky eating it so we had to put down the cards.............. or was that laptop's gee with all this time on our hands not doing anything.............. 

ah well those who dont have a clue will remain blissfully ignorant.  Now if we can just stop them from procreating.


----------



## CorporalMajor (16 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I agree that MMA for Ontario is a good thing; however, it just shows where the morals for the Ontario Gov't appear to be:
> 
> *$*​



Exactomundo.

The ONT government didn't give a shit about MMA until they realized that the UFC could very easily sell out the skydome, and turn in HEAPS of cash.

Apparently, this province buys more Pay Per Views per capita than anywhere else on earth.  MMA is HUGE in southern Ontario.  

The government clearly do not care about what its people want, or safety; they just know it means money to them.  I'm grateful they decided to let it be legal nonetheless.  There is a lot of promising talent from here; Claude Patrick, Sam Stout, Mark Holst (an instructor of mine who now fights for the UFC).

WAR MMA!


----------



## VIChris (18 Aug 2010)

Doing some basic section attacks on my BMQ-L Course in Edmonton, one of my fellow candidates ( a little 'bigger' and a little older than the rest of us) asked "why are they making us do this on such uneven terrain? We were in one of the training fields directly south of the golf course in Edmonton, in a field with a few truck ruts and some gopher holes. I damn near fudged my huggies when she asked that one. I was dumfounded into silence, and couldn't even come up with one of my usual witty retorts.


----------



## medicineman (18 Aug 2010)

That sounded like a three letter answer - D-U-H.  Have to add the exasperated head shake with it for ultimate effect.

MM


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2010)

After volleyball tonight a few of us stopped in for a beer at the local pub and one girl ordered a chicken salad along with her beer..................the waitress brings the salad, places it in front of her and then asks if she needs a fork with that.


----------



## cn (18 Aug 2010)

Forget drinking and driving... drinking and texting is too funny.. 

My girlfriend just showed me this site: http://textsfromlastnight.com/

PSA: *Don't Drink and Text*


_edit: may be a bit vulgar and off colour for some.. _


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Aug 2010)

Classic:



> Her parties are sponsored by Valtrex. This might not be your best idea.


----------



## CougarKing (26 Aug 2010)

WTF?

Today Online link



> *Aussie teacher tells class to plan terrorist attack ...*
> 
> 05:55 AM Aug 26, 2010ADELAIDE - A high school teacher who assigned her class to plan a terrorist attack that would kill as many innocent people as possible had no intent to promote terrorism, the school principal said yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (27 Aug 2010)

I think that all students should have to write such an assignment. It would wake them up to modern reality a little. Maybe.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I think that all students should have to write such an assignment. It would wake them up to modern reality a little. Maybe.


Back in my day, students wouldn't be _told_ to use a chemical or biological agent. Mollycoddling, I say; everything handed to them on a platter!


----------



## Pusser (27 Aug 2010)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> MMA recently got legalized in Ontario.  Us fans are delighted, *but there are also many sappy whiners who liken it to dog-fights or somehow think it is any more dangerous than any other contact sport*.  Some even think children will become violent and society will implode, just like it was supposed to when gangsta rap became popular or with violent video games.    I consider statements such as those, the "dumbest things I've heard today".  Man some people are wimps.  If you don't like it, too bad, don't watch it, but spare me your crying.



Sorry, I can't agree with you on that.  I've played a lot of contact sports (hockey, football, rugby) and not one of those games has the object of pummeling of an opponent in an attempt to injure.  In fact, the training and use of protective equipment is especially designed to reduce the chance of injury.  In 18 years of rugby, I was only carried off a field once and crawled off twice - and I played at a pretty high level.

Frankly, I think both boxing (which actually has a higher fatality rate) and MMA are both barbaric and only a small step away from the gladatorial contests of ancient Rome.  I don't understand people's fascination with watching this crap.  The Romans loved it and look what happened to them.  In general though, I am not in favour of banning people's forays into stupidity.  If they really want to do this, I suppose it's OK as long as my tax dollars don't support it (including the cost of medical care for what are arguably self-inflicted injuries).  The upside of MMA is the possibility of the fighters removing themselves from the gene pool.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Aug 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The Romans loved it and look what happened to them.  In general though, I am not in favour of banning people's forays into stupidity.  If they really want to do this, I suppose it's OK as long as my tax dollars don't support it (including the cost of medical care for what are arguably self-inflicted injuries).  The upside of MMA is the possibility of the fighters removing themselves from the gene pool.


The Roman Empire didn't fall because they had gladiators.  I mean, they had the aquaduct too: does that mean we shouldn't have running water?  Anyway, I get it that you don't want your tax dollars to fund MMA; however, do you feel that you should benefit from the tax dollars that MMA will bring to the provincial coffers?

As for MMA deaths, thus resulting in a lessened gene pool, I'm not aware of a spate of deaths in MMA.  Of course, it's compared to boxing, but in all fairness, you also state that you're not fond of that sport either.  Anyway, nothing personal, I just disagree that MMA is as barbaric as you think.  Of course, neither of us will convince the other, so let's just agree to watch rugby 

Cheers


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> ....... so let's just agree to watch rugby


_Play_ rugby; watch womens' beach volleyball   :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (27 Aug 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> _Play_ rugby; watch womens' beach volleyball   :nod:



Hey now let's not be judgemental.....they can watch whatever their little hearts desire. Should that be burly sweaty men.... well to paraphrase George Coztanza " nothing worong with that." >


----------



## Pusser (27 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> The Roman Empire didn't fall because they had gladiators.  I mean, they had the aquaduct too: does that mean we shouldn't have running water?  Anyway, I get it that you don't want your tax dollars to fund MMA; however, do you feel that you should benefit from the tax dollars that MMA will bring to the provincial coffers?
> 
> As for MMA deaths, thus resulting in a lessened gene pool, I'm not aware of a spate of deaths in MMA.  Of course, it's compared to boxing, but in all fairness, you also state that you're not fond of that sport either.  Anyway, nothing personal, I just disagree that MMA is as barbaric as you think.  Of course, neither of us will convince the other, so let's just agree to watch rugby
> 
> Cheers



My point was that the Roman Empire fell because of their decline into decadence, which included gladatorial games.  The Romans became more interested in living the good life and neglected the administration and defence of their Empire.  The games were not the cause, but rather a symptom.  As for running water, it wasn't the aquaducts, but the lead pipes they used that were the problem - we've fixed that (at least in my house).

If Wikipedia is to be believed, there are significantly more deaths in boxing than in MMA; however, without giving the relative numbers of participants in these two sports, Wikipedia's figures are somewhat meaningless.  My point is that I disagree with any "sport" where the object of the game is to injure someone to the point where they can no longer continue.  I also don't like the tax revenue argument either.  Is it OK to kick puppies as long as you pay the appropriate fee for a government licence?  The Ontario government is in dire financial straits because of bumbling incompetence.  I don't think prostituting itself in order to increase revenues is the right way to go.  Perhaps discontinuing the practice of doing stupid wasteful things might be a better way?

Overall, MMA may not do us any harm, but I don't think it's doing us any good either.

I think I can agree to disagree.  I think the idea of just watching rugby is a good one.  It is after all, the game they play in heaven.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Aug 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> _Play_ rugby; watch womens' beach volleyball   :nod:


Good catch!  er...I mean...good call!


----------



## Strike (27 Aug 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> My point is that I disagree with any "sport" where *the object of the game is to injure someone to the point where they can no longer continue*.  I also don't like the tax revenue argument either.  Is it OK to kick puppies as long as you pay the appropriate fee for a government licence?  The Ontario government is in dire financial straits because of bumbling incompetence.  I don't think prostituting itself in order to increase revenues is the right way to go.  Perhaps discontinuing the practice of doing stupid wasteful things might be a better way?



The object of MMA is to make your opponent submit.  IF they get injured (a cut or bloody nose might not look pretty but it's not all that serious) than they should have never gone into the ring.

Sure, MMA athletes have the ability to kick and punch harder than any martial artist or boxer.  So much so that, were they to use even 70% of that strength they would kill their opponent (as demonstrated in various Discovery Channel shows...although taekwondo WAS the fastest when it came to kicking  ;D).  The fact that their opponents aren't killed is a testament to their professionalism and control.

MMA is not about beating your opponent into submission, simply about making them submit.  It is a sport where either a stand-up or ground fighter can win based on how they evaluate their opponent and adjust their technique and style to gain superiority.  The referees are fantastic and will jump in when they see that one fighter is clearly going to win before any serious damage occurs.

On top of that, the workout is FANTASTIC.  Never have I ever had such a core workout as the summer I trained in MMA.  On top of that, it helps to increase confidence in yourself and awareness of your strengths and weaknesses, which is certainly a benefit to women.

I've played rugby.  I've played floor hockey.  I train in taekwondo and I've trained in MMA.  MMA made me feel the worst the next day, not from injuries, but from the workout.  All the other sports, in the order given (from high to low) have caused injuries.


----------



## Alea (27 Aug 2010)

And we think we've seen/heard it all  :


*Cannibal restaurant adverts turn German stomachs*


_Would you be prepared to sacrifice your testicles, stomach fat or ears for the sake of high-class cuisine? A soon-to-open Berlin restaurant is touting for diners willing to do just that: donate body parts that it says it will turn into gourmet meals according to the age-old cooking habits of an Amazonian tribe infamous for its cannibalism._


http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/26/cannibal-restaurant-flime-germany

Alea


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2010)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act:

Looking for Body Part Donors

Cannibal Restaurant Has Berliners Disgusted
08/26/2010
 SPIEGEL ONLINE 


LINK

*A restaurant soon to open in Berlin has disgusted residents of the German capital by hinting that human flesh will be on the menu and asking for people to donate body parts. Local politicians are not amused and believe it is a tasteless PR stunt.*

What in the world is Wari cuisine? It is a question that many in Berlin have been asking themselves lately after a number of ads have appeared in local papers promoting a mysterious new restaurant. The future location of the eatery is secret for the time being, but the menu has raised eyebrows. Indeed, the restaurant's website is requesting donations -- of human body parts.

"Donors wanted! Become a member today!" reads an announcement on the website. On the menu page, the restaurant, called Flimé, is careful only to indicate "meat" without giving away what kind -- surely an effort to keep the ruse going. Those who want to become members must submit a form complete with responses about health and exercise habits. 

"After the medical check, you can decide which body part you want to donate!" the website says. The form tells prospective members that "Flimé only covers the costs for hospitalization.... The designated use of the donated body part is free to Flimé." The German version of the website is also advertising for a job opening for an "open-minded surgeon."
*
'A Misguided Joke' * 

The claims of cannibalism seem a transparent marketing ploy ahead of the restaurant's opening at the beginning of September. In a conversation with SPIEGEL ONLINE, a restaurant spokesman insisted unconvincingly that the project was not a hoax.

But complaints about the website have begun reaching Berlin politicians in recent days. Michael Braun, deputy floor leader for the conservative Christian Democrats in the Berlin state parliament, told the tabloid Bild that he had received several e-mails about the restaurant in recent days. 

"I am assuming it is a misguided joke. But it is disgusting," he said. "In particular because a resident of Berlin was murdered by a cannibal not too long ago." He was presumably referring to Armin Meiwes, who was sentenced to life in prison in 2006 for killing and eating a willing Berlin resident five years previously. Bild itself described the website as a "tasteless publicity stunt."

The restaurant's claim of serving "Wari cuisine" is a reference to the Waricaca people, an indigenous tribe in the Amazon rainforest in Brazil, perhaps accounting for Flimé's website also being available in Portuguese. Prior to the arrival of Europeans in the early 20th century, which decimated the Wari population, the tribe engaged in ritual cannibalization of enemies killed in battle.

cgh


LINK


----------



## HavokFour (28 Aug 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How unlike this move, right?



McGuinty is pulling up pocket lint. Someone's gotta pay for that billion dollar tunnel here in Ottawa after all, and that 13 billion dollars worth of "green" energy.


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Aug 2010)

Green energy cost how much again? What do we get for all that?


----------



## Rogo (29 Aug 2010)

Something my mother said yesterday at a cottage made me chuckle.

She proposed that we have figure out a day to celebrate everyone's birthdays at once.

Her rationale was "Well...everyone's got a birthday this year"


----------



## ArmyRick (29 Aug 2010)

That reminds me of smething I said to my Mother around 30 years ago, maybe 35 years ago.

Me "Mommy, why can't I get a birthday gift like (insert name)?"

Armyrick's Mom "Because your birthday is not until August and its only May"

Me "Well then I want a new birthday!"


----------



## Rogo (29 Aug 2010)

I can just imagine a lil kid with puppy eyes  :'( saying that, very cute.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Sep 2010)

LCpl Johno Lee of Newark, Nottinghamshire, England has been denied a disabled parking permit as he is young and his condition "may get better".

LCpl Lee lost his right leg below the knee after and explosion in Helmand Province in 2008.

Link to article

http://www.thepassinglane.ca/2010/09/war-hero-amputee-denied-disabled-parking-permit.html


Ahhh, bureaucrats.  Gotta love them.


Edit for spelling


----------



## xena (12 Sep 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> LCpl Lee lost his right leg below the knee after an explosion in Helmand Province in 2008.



It's only a flesh wound!   :


----------



## Journeyman (12 Sep 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> What we did in WW2 to Japanese Canadians was only marginally better than what the Germans did to Jewish people......


 :


----------



## eileenrhoward (12 Sep 2010)

leaving to go to walmart today, my girlfriend says to me, I won't take an umbrella, the weather channel says only 20percent chance of rain, (it was pouring at the time of this statement) so I replied, I will take two then, as God is in disagreement with the weatherchannel, I looked out the window. dah.


----------



## medicineman (12 Sep 2010)

When my 14 year old finally decided to come home (again) at 0130 this am, after being questioned why he didn't come home on THURSDAY as directed: "I was witness to someone stealing my friend's shit"...funny, the RCMP didn't mention this when I reported him missing Friday morning.  I guess being a good citizen trumps real responsibility (he also conveniently missed his addictions counsellor appointment and was in fact grounded).  

MM


----------



## Rogo (13 Sep 2010)

On call for the campus medical team the other night and switched the other radio to the Campus Police channel to discover they were chasing an individual who was harassing residence students.  The physical description was as follows "Individual is a white male, late teens, wearing dark clothes with a shaved head and has blonde hair" 

Shaved, hair?


----------



## medicineman (13 Sep 2010)

Mohawk??


----------



## Rogo (13 Sep 2010)

Nope Either Algonquin, Carleton, or uOttawa.   As someone has pm'd me and already discovered.


----------



## medicineman (13 Sep 2010)

Sorry - meant shaved head but with blond hair. 

MM


----------



## Rogo (13 Sep 2010)

Oh very possible and would make a lot of sense, now I feel like a candidate for the dumbest thing heard today for having not considered that.


----------



## Old and Tired (13 Sep 2010)

While manning Camp Canada at the airshow at shearwater yesterday as the Snowbirds were doing their show

'There's way to much of a military presence here'

Run that one through the logi mill


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2010)

*Aussies sue feds over grizzly attack*

CALGARY - Federal officials are to blame for a grizzly attack which saw two Australian tourists badly mauled 15 years ago, a lawyer said Monday. 

Mark Freeman, who represents Aussies Andrew Brodie and Owen Hereford, *told court Banff National Park staff failed to warn campers about the potential danger*. 

Both Brodie and Hereford testified about their Sept. 25, 1995, ordeal in which a grizzly tore apart their tent and attacked the two men near Lake Louise, Alta. 

More at link

Geez, maybe you guys just shouldn't have been camping in Banff........   :  Do they really think that a verbal warning would have prevented the bear from attacking them?

I'm sure there's signs like this all over the park:


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Sep 2010)

Banf has grizzly bears? When did that happen?  :


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2010)

What is is with Aussies and bears?  When I was up on Broughton Island a number of years ago, an Aussie hiker on Baffin Island was stalked by a polar bear for a week through the National Park there...do you think this is just Darwin's theory at it's greatest or do Aussies just smell nice to bears?

MM


----------



## GAP (14 Sep 2010)

ehhhh.....humans like exotic food, why not bears..... ;D


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2010)

Sounds reasonable  ;D.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2010)

*Schools should be open to cellphones in class: McGuinty*

Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty says school boards should be open to the idea of allowing students to use cellphones in the classroom.

Mr. McGuinty, who won't even let his ministers have cellphones during cabinet meetings, says he understands they can be a major distraction.

But the premier says there is a “right way” to use them in class.

Teachers can use cellphones to show students how to access information online, for example.

More at link

Hey, McSquinty!  Ever heard of a computer?   :


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ....But the premier says there is a “right way” to use them in class.
> 
> Teachers can use cellphones to show students how to access information online, for example.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but who pays for getting a computer for every student (vs. who pays for the cell phone)?


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Sep 2010)

What a dumb thing.  Now, technology in a classroom, awesome.  But students using their own?  I can see the Facebook updates now.  "Goofus teechr is trying to teech me to reed.  Duh!  I no how to reed.  WTF"


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

Kids already can't pay attention in school. If they want internet in the class, get laptops. Cell phones are just going to be the digital way of passing notes.


----------



## a.schamb (15 Sep 2010)

IMO, whether the student wants to learn or not is their choice. In my school, you can use cell phones, iPods as long as they don't disturb any other students. If people choice to text instead of paying attention, it's their education they're not getting.

 :2c:


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (15 Sep 2010)

"Dude, you have no Qur'an"


----------



## stealthylizard (15 Sep 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sounds reasonable  ;D.
> 
> MM



Was this the dumbest thing heard, or a response to a previous dumbest thing?  Ha, Ha.


----------



## medicineman (15 Sep 2010)

Check the previous post...though the answer could be just be a plain yes.

MM


----------



## hold_fast (16 Sep 2010)

So.
I'm walking with my girlfriend in the Scotiabank AIDS Walk this evening and we come to our final destination, standing in front of the legislative building here in Victoria. 

Some of the organizers are giving short thank yous and speeches, as people start to crowd around and see what's going on. We break apart, people are shaking hands and such, and this girl walks up handing out newspapers independent conspiracy zines (better known as free TP). She goes to hand one to me, but I decline, saying I had already gotten one at university today from her - and I had, except once I saw what it was, it went right into the trash because it was a bunch of anti-military conspiracy theories (the front page 'story' was on secret military weapons that induce psychosis).

She asks how I liked it, and I just shrugged off the question and went to walk away. But no. We couldn't leave it at that.

"Did you know the military now has weapons that can give people AIDS?"

Yes. She said that, at an AIDS walk to raise funds for local individuals afflicted with HIV/AIDS. The rest of the conversation went something like this...

"No, but I don't want to talk about that. Especially as I plan on joining the military."
*Insert her look of extreme surprise and genuine fear, like Satan just ripped open a crack in the ground and stared her down*
"Oh, that's a concern!"
"They do good things."
"NO, THEY DON'T! THEY DAMN WELL DON'T! (blah blah something about murderers and me being a horrible person as I walked away)"

I'm not even in the Forces yet and I'm already practically being spit on by wackos. Looking forward to a long career of having lots of people support you, and the bunch that hate your guts for whatever crackpot reason they read on the internet.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> *If people choice to text* instead of paying attention, it's their education they're not getting.


Can't disagree with you there, my friend.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Can't disagree with you there, my friend.


   

My concern about cell phones in class wouldn't be about texting.  It would be about the potential for students to cheat.  It's not required, turn it off and leave it in your backpack.  If you can't go a 40-50 minute period without having to text "OMG!" to your BFF, then perhaps you should just quit school and go get a McJob.   :


----------



## dangerboy (16 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> My concern about cell phones in class wouldn't be about texting.  It would be about the potential for students to cheat.  It's not required, turn it off and leave it in your backpack.  If you can't go a 40-50 minute period without having to text "OMG!" to your BFF, then perhaps you should just quit school and go get a McJob.   :



Too bad the Premier of Ontario does not agree with you Moe, http://www.ottawacitizen.com/technology/Cells+classrooms+McGuinty+says/3531923/story.html


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Too bad the Premier of Ontario does not agree with you Moe



Uh, yeah, if you go back a page, you'll see that's what I already posted.


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Sep 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> I'm not even in the Forces yet and I'm already practically being spit on by wackos. Looking forward to a long career of having lots of people support you, and the bunch that hate your guts for whatever crackpot reason they read on the internet.



People like that are all over the place; they're especially common in BC somehow as well as any university.  

They're just stupid/don't really know anything.  You should continue to ignore people like that and their delusions. 

Some of that was pretty funny though.


----------



## Pusser (17 Sep 2010)

You can't reason with people like that.  The best you can hope for is that someday they will be working with some NGO when they discover that, no, people can't just get a long.  After some military folks have risked their lives to save her sorry butt, then maybe, just maybe she will realize that there are a lot of bad people out there, but we're not them.


----------



## medicineman (17 Sep 2010)

" I need a volunteer to fill in a PA position at CFRC Sudbury"...

The only thing that would make me do that is if "FOB Doc" Ray Wiss offered me a job at the ED there...and then they'd still be looking for a volunteer  ;D

MM


----------



## hold_fast (17 Sep 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You can't reason with people like that.  The best you can hope for is that someday they will be working with some NGO when they discover that, no, people can't just get a long.  After some military folks have risked their lives to save her sorry butt, then maybe, just maybe she will realize that there are a lot of bad people out there, but we're not them.



I sincerely hope no NGO would work with a crackpot like her  :-\


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Sep 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope no NGO would work with a crackpot like her  :-\



You have way too much faith in human nature.


----------



## medicineman (18 Sep 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope no NGO would work with a crackpot like her  :-\



If one didn't hire her, she'd start her own.

MM


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Sep 2010)

I work part-time at the Canex Expressmart in Edmonton, which is right across the street from a Timmies.
A regular customer comes into work, steps up to the counter.

Him:  I would like a large triple, triple, please!
Me:  Ummmm....(with a big smile) I think you're at the wrong place.
Him: OMG, I can't believe I just did that! F**k
Me: LOL

Made my night, still laugh when I think about it.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2010)

*Caffeine OD made me kill wife*

Man says excessive caffeine from sodas, energy drinks, diet pills rendered him temporarily insane

A Kentucky man accused of strangling his wife is poised to claim that excessive caffeine from sodas, energy drinks and diet pills left him so mentally unstable he couldn't have knowingly killed her, his lawyer has notified a court.

The murder trial of Woody Will Smith, 33, was scheduled to start Monday in Newport, Ky., in connection with the May 2009 death of Amanda Hornsby-Smith, 28.

Defence lawyer Shannon Sexton filed notice with the court of plans to argue his client ingested so much caffeine in the days leading up to the killing that it rendered him temporarily insane — unable even to form the intent of committing a crime.

More at link

Three cups of coffee is an overdose?  Somebody get me to a hospital!!    

I only feel like strangling people when I _haven't_ had coffee......    :


----------



## medicineman (20 Sep 2010)

And of course who's he going to blame for ingesting too much caffiene in the first place?  I'm willing to bet there'll be a law suit against some coffee chain or soda chain or all of the above similar to those against tobacco firms.

So many stupid people, not enough ammo...

MM


----------



## stealthylizard (21 Sep 2010)

Not today, but a few weeks ago.  It was supposed to be a pep talk (paraphrased).

Everyone wants to be an infanteer.  408 squadron pilots, MPs, Service Battalion, Field Amb.  They all want to be infanteers.  They envy you.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Sep 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Not today, but a few weeks ago.  It was supposed to be a pep talk (paraphrased).
> 
> Everyone wants to be an infanteer.  408 squadron pilots, MPs, Service Battalion, Field Amb.  They all want to be infanteers.  They envy you.



And who told you this???  :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Sep 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Not today, but a few weeks ago.  It was supposed to be a pep talk (paraphrased).
> 
> Everyone wants to be an infanteer.  408 squadron pilots, MPs, Service Battalion, Field Amb.  They all want to be infanteers.  They envy you.



Wouldn't that comment be better placed in the Canadians and Distorted Reality thread? 
 :stirpot:


----------



## mover1 (22 Sep 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Not today, but a few weeks ago.  It was supposed to be a pep talk (paraphrased).
> 
> Everyone wants to be an infanteer.  408 squadron pilots, MPs, Service Battalion, Field Amb.  They all want to be infanteers.  They envy you.



someone needs to pee in a bottle


----------



## medicineman (23 Sep 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> someone needs to pee in a bottle



...or at least share what is going to show up as positive.

MM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Sep 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96691.0.html


----------



## readytogo (24 Sep 2010)

Will I be judged if i show up to reserve training in a humvee?? :


RTG


----------



## medicineman (24 Sep 2010)

W...A...C...K...O...

MM


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Sep 2010)

i am planning a road trip to buy a HUMVEE because of the weather in EDMONTON is getting weirder to me...

 ;D


----------



## medicineman (24 Sep 2010)

I'm being kind - not really a WACKO, more FITH - F*&cked In The Head.

MM


----------



## McD (24 Sep 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> i am planning a road trip to buy a HUMVEE because of the weather in EDMONTON is getting weirder to me...
> 
> ;D



First post to this thread....beaten to the punch


----------



## Rogo (26 Sep 2010)

Injury not yet exposed and jeans not yet cut open to see protruding bone.


Responder in Training: "Requesting EMS for a patient with a compound fracture of the right leg"
Patient: "Where the @%&# did you go to school, the x-ray vision Academy of Paramedicin!?"

We all found it a little funny ;D


----------



## HavokFour (27 Sep 2010)

"I'm on antibiotics, so I can't catch a cold."


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Injury not yet exposed and jeans not yet cut open to see protruding bone.
> 
> 
> Responder in Training: "Requesting EMS for a patient with a compound fracture of the right leg"
> ...



Training weekend?


----------



## Rogo (27 Sep 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Training weekend?


You got it.


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2010)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> Bunch of random political science students the table over in the campus pub...
> 
> _"You know those engineers... they're not smart. They just follow the rules like sheep. Anybody can do physics. Now... us? We're smarter and better because we think outside of the box."_



Aaaahahahaha. That's gold.

Funny how the free market places so much more value on engineers than political scientists, eh? One might argue that most engineers are simply more in touch with objective reality, and consequently better suited to thrive in the real world.

Political science is a fascinating field, but few within it will ever contribute anything of any significance or novelty. Most will spend their careers wrangling over minor details, contest definitions and attempting to draw out snippits of causality out of masses of correllation. Engineers make things, and at the bar at night get served beer and french fries by political science graduates.


----------



## HavokFour (27 Sep 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Aaaahahahaha. That's gold.
> 
> Funny how the free market places so much more value on engineers than political scientists, eh? One might argue that most engineers are simply more in touch with objective reality, and consequently better suited to thrive in the real world.
> 
> *Political science is a fascinating field*, but few within it will ever contribute anything of any significance or novelty. Most will spend their careers wrangling over minor details, contest definitions and attempting to draw out snippits of causality out of masses of correllation. Engineers make things, and at the bar at night get served beer and french fries by political science graduates.



More like a waste of time. Don't get me wrong. It's OK to *minor* in a Liberal Art, but you're setting yourself up for failure if you major in one. No one is looking for someone to paint a picture for them, just ask my cousin. He's 28 and still lives with my aunt, and only gets an order every 6 months if he's lucky.  :-\


----------



## Rogo (28 Sep 2010)

Being that I am in the top Policy program in the country I would argue that there are merits to political science (though my degree is specialised and is not at all arts or specifically PSCI). I think it is largely untrue to label Psci grads as unnecessary and useless in upper level Canadian society. That being said when I start getting lectured by a psci individual before telling them my degree I do secretly feel superior with regards to politics and policy.


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Sep 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> More like a waste of time. Don't get me wrong. It's OK to *minor* in a Liberal Art, but you're setting yourself up for failure if you major in one. No one is looking for someone to paint a picture for them, just ask my cousin. He's 28 and still lives with my aunt, and only gets an order every 6 months if he's lucky.  :-\



I am willing to bet that there are a number of senior officers that lurk or are active on this site who have liberal arts degrees. In my opinion they are successful in life. 

What do you define as success?


----------



## Nostix (28 Sep 2010)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I am willing to bet that there are a number of senior officers that lurk or are active on this site who have liberal arts degrees. In my opinion they are successful in life.



True, an employer who generally doesn't distinguish between different degrees is certainly a great equalizer.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Sep 2010)

Today at work, talking about some hockey players on one of the other units teams:

Bloggins "...she's ok. What trade? I dunno, she's in the band, I dunno what trade that is"

Me "Musician?"

Bloggins "Oh....yeah"


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> More like a waste of time. Don't get me wrong. It's OK to *minor* in a Liberal Art, but you're setting yourself up for failure if you major in one. No one is looking for someone to paint a picture for them, just ask my cousin. He's 28 and still lives with my aunt, and only gets an order every 6 months if he's lucky.  :-\


As a person with a double-major in Liberal Arts, I can tell you that it involves much more than painting still lifes or "dancing" to  the sound of someone making belly farts.  First off, a definition:


> 1.  Academic disciplines, such as languages, literature, history, philosophy, mathematics, and science, that provide information of general cultural concern.
> 2.  2.The disciplines comprising the trivium and quadrivium.



More definitions:


> Trivium:  The lower division of the seven liberal arts in medieval schools, consisting of grammar, logic, and rhetoric.
> 
> Quadrivium:  The higher division of the seven liberal arts in the Middle Ages, composed of geometry, astronomy, arithmetic, and music.


So, take my degree, for example.  I have double honors from the University of Western Ontario.  My BA is "German and Philosophy".  The "German" was about the language and the literature.  So, more than just learning to read such fun authors as Goethe or Nietzsche, but also learning the culture through the language.  Part of the more difficult aspect was translation, in which one had to disect a passage and then reassemble it in the other language.
The "Philosophy" was much more than sitting in a circle as we smoked weed and wore hemp clothing asking "why are we alive?"  Instead, we covered such sub-topics as epistemology, ethics, logic as well as historical philosophy.  

Both courses combined have, in my humble opinion, given me the skill to break apart an argument to determine its truth value.  It has allowed me to employ complex problem-solving skills, which are vital in my line of work, which involves closing with and destroying the enemy.

So, though there may be stereotypes living in your aunt's basement, trust me, we're not all like that.


----------



## Nemecek (28 Sep 2010)

Just to support that notion as well, I have a liberal arts degree as well. My double major in Religious Studies and Classics may not be the most popular degree, but the CF seems to love it. 
I'm just beginning my career as an Infantry officer, and my 'pointless' degree impressed someone important and bumped me up a couple increments on the pay scale.


----------



## Nostix (28 Sep 2010)

I really think the "Liberal Arts" vs "Hard Science" is a false distinction. 

The stereotype of the "useless degree" is hardly a stereotype. It's been widely discussed lately as being the cause of the devaluation of the undergraduate degree in general. You get a lot of people who exit high-school without a real career plan, and then just jump into University because it seems like the thing to do, and hope it will all sort itself out down the line. In the end, all you get is a slightly poorer individual with a nice piece of paper. 

Of course, you can have a "useless degree" in anything, including the sciences. Just ask the hundreds of Biology majors that the University of Victoria pumps out every year who are competing for a handful of lab positions. I know most of them personally. 

The "Liberal Arts" just happens to get unfairly singled out for having quite a few of these. I'd suggest that it is because it requires few high-level high school prerequisites, thus making it available to many more people in general. The hard "Engineering" sciences also get an unfair pass, mainly because the skill set is in such high demand that even clueless individuals can fall into a job. 

To sum that all up, it doesn't really matter what your degree is. It matters that you're a driven individual with real goals, and have the capability of extracting all the relevant information out of your chosen field and applying it to your life. 

Thus why we have such fine examples of successful "Liberal Arts" majors among us.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (28 Sep 2010)

Nostix said:
			
		

> I really think the "Liberal Arts" vs "Hard Science" is a false distinction.



I was reading a paper a while back on the evolution of "political science" as a discipline, and how it is currently divided into a number of subfields (Political Theory, Comparative, International Relations, etc...).  Looking at the curiculum from the late 19th/early 20th century, it was really quite different.  Most of the courses for the first two years were things like euclidean geometry, greek and roman classics, piles of math, history and philosophy of science, etc...  There was very little of what people today would call "political science" taught.


----------



## bdave (28 Sep 2010)

Different times call for different forms of teaching. I saw an example of this where an exam from the 1930s (or something like that) had many questions about geography and grammar, but very little on math/science.

I disagree with Nostix.
Engineering degrees are much harder to acquire than any liberal arts, and to become an engineer, you need 4-5 years of university (and a degree to show for it), at which point you will do work under the direct supervision of a professional engineer. He checks all your work and signs it to say it is ok. This goes on for 4 years. 
So it would take 8 years for a "clueless" individual to become a professional engineer.
Hardly a small feat and those who are not fit for such work are expelled along the way - whether it be their choice or not.

I also believe that money is a valid goal. I don't understand these childish concepts that unless you're doing something for the betterment of humanity, it's a bad goal. As long as the individual is motivated, the goal is irrelevant. 

Degrees are mostly irrelevant in the CF. In the civilian world, it's a different story. So there is no sense in comparing.

/rant


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Sep 2010)

I watched Canada AM for a minute and had to change the channel. Instead of discussing relief efforts in Newfoundland, or something with substance, the two numpties talked about
"Dancing with the Stars" (has beens or never weres) and how Michael Bolton was insulted. It was stooooopid.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Degrees are mostly irrelevant in the CF.


I believe you mean to say that they are impracticable, because university degrees are very relevant in the CF.  Required, in fact, for our officer corps.

So, I add to the list of the dumbest thing I heard said today the following:

_Degrees are mostly irrelevant in the CF. _


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2010)

I think some posts here should be split off into their own thread.......   :nod:


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Sep 2010)

Being an old guy, I feel compelled to talk about my medical conditions. Actually yesterday morning at about 0825 my wife drove me to the ER at our local hospital because of a sudden nose bleed. (I gather nose bleeds are fairly common in seniors, and a friend has had quite a few. I had one about two years ago and now this, so I would not call it chronic.) Anyway, I plugged my nose with some toilet paper and wrapped a red towel around my neck for esthetic purposes.

The ER was empty, though anybody who was ahead of me probably was in the waiting area outside the examination rooms. Within a few minutes I was checked in, examined by the triage nurse and taken to the treatment room. I had a bit of a wait there, so to amuse myself I attempted to re-arrange the letters in each segment of an eye chart into words. The second segment was easy as the letters were something like O H C E which made ECHO, but the others were wild, and some did not even contain vowels. Frankly my attempts sounded like medical terms.

The resident appeared, did some looking up my nose. I told her I could not say "Aah" through my nose, but she seemed satisfied. Now was the time to wait for a couple of blood tests, which were taken about 20 minutes later. More words from the eye chart, helped by designating V as a wild card, but the results still sounded like exotic diseases. An other diversion was listening to the chatter on the regional EMS net. Long story short - the resident returned and packed my nose with a Rino-?, which is plug that is stuck in and injected with a saline solution. This swells it and plugs the nose. Unfortunately she had used a small when a medium was called for, so I now have two size small plugs in my snot box. These things, which are a huge step forward from the long tapey thing they used to stick up the nostril with a BBQ fork, have a tampon-like string, only longer which she taped to my cheek. Maybe I should come back on 31 October to get a free Halloween costume.

I was home by shortly after 1000, so no real medical horror story about long waits and a clogged ER. Maybe this is why people sometimes come from Ottawa to rural hospitals. Even better, the addition to our hospital opens soon and the new ER is ultra-modern.

Tomorrow I am to return to have the pugs taken out, and whatever else the medical profession does to folks like me. 

Edit: For the dumbest thing, I nominate a few of my comments to the resident, including trying to say "Aah" through my nose and telling her my bat story.


----------



## medicineman (29 Sep 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> . Long story short - the resident returned and packed my nose with a Rino-?, which is plug that is stuck in and injected with a saline solution. This swells it and plugs the nose.



Sounds like a "Rhino-Rocket" - basically a tampon used in the nose to swell up and stop bleeding.  Fun to put in - as long as you're not the one getting it.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Sep 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sounds like a "Rhino-Rocket" - basically a tampon used in the nose to swell up and stop bleeding.  Fun to put in - as long as you're not the one getting it.
> 
> MM



I'll vouch for that. I do three or four per week. Quite the gruesome procedure.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Sep 2010)

from some dweeb named "armored"

"It is to bad that he was never able to use the money which he deserved, but I don't see how his daughter and her husband receiving the money would have made things right. I would rather see the money stay with Veteran's affairs, where it  can be given to veterans who do deserve it, not some 50 or 60 something year old women who is going to use to buy as a down payment on a Winnebago. Veterans Affairs may not deal with claims very quickly but if that claim had been filed early, he could have been receiving disability payments for a number of years. It seems as if you are persistent with your claim you will eventually get what you deserve"

Mods, please find this post....oh never mind.....


----------



## Cdnleaf (29 Sep 2010)

I've had some challenges with meds/light sensitivity. I'm also reminded of the maxim 'everything said before the word but is usually BS.'  Anyways, I hope this exchange qualifies for this topic.

Dr. (optometrist):  well, I can see you have a definite problem with light sensitivity. It is the refraction (light) off the cornea.
Me: OK Dr. so how can this be corrected?
Dr:  well the problem is that your acquity is 20/15 uncorrected. 
Me:  yes, when I'm sitting here in a dark room reading off the chart. 
Dr:  well, you could go home and rub some olive oil around your eyes or get some rice, put it into a sport sock then microwave it and cover your eyes, that might help. 
Me:  what about transition lenses?
Dr:  well, that's a good idea, but you have to talk to someone else about that.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Sep 2010)

Found in the AJOSQ 'Army Technology' EdO, concerning NBC Warfare:

"...persons escaping a lethal dose of radiation may well be rendered seriously ill and or be more prone to various forms of cancer in later years. Hence, their morale and performance may be expected to slump."

I had to go for a walk after reading that.


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

"i was watching the hurt locker on my ipod, into watching 15 minutes of it, i notice when the guy who play as James talked to the soldiers hidding, and one of them had shoulder pads, (might of the rest of the team)
kind of like this
http://img.redwolfairsoft.com/upload/product/img/OTV-ALL-TN_L.jpg
sorry if its airsoft version, but are the CF allowed to have such layouts as well?
i might have the idea to make a similar one but with metal instead
thanks"

courtesy of the same individual who wanted to bring a humvee to training cause the weather in edmonton is wierd!!!


Enough said

RTG


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

Put quotes on that, it almost made me think you said it!  ;D


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

Done...thank you puck


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2010)

Sometimes I think some people just dont get it.

Weekend BMQ this past weekend. Obviously lots of pushups and related PT.

Our section 2ic asked us if anyone was injured. One of our section put up his hand...." Yes Master Corporal"...

"How are you injured?" the MCpl asked.

"My arms are really sore, I mean..they hurt when I move them......"


Somehow I don't think this kid is going to make it. How he got to 19 years old is absolutely beyond me.....


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think some people just dont get it.
> 
> Weekend BMQ this past weekend. Obviously lots of pushups and related PT.
> 
> ...



Somehow, this story got to me yesterday. Is this the same kid who quit on day 1 or two?


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2010)

No he's still in.

Are you on BMQ 1008? At the  John Foote Armouries?


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> No he's still in.
> 
> Are you on BMQ 1008? At the  John Foote Armouries?



No, I am definately not on BMQ haha. I just heard through the pipeline (rumours and news spread fast in the military take note and take rumours with a grain of salt).


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> No, I am definately not on BMQ haha. I just heard through the pipeline (rumours and news spread fast in the military take note and take rumours with a grain of salt).



Seen.

No the guy who went home late Sat had a viral infection...so he may be okay by the next training weekend. 

Cheers.


----------



## readytogo (4 Oct 2010)

Example 1

Sgt: Can anyone give me an example of workplace abuse or inappropriate abuse of power?

Cantidate: a Mcpl or Sgt instructing me to do something that I do not want to do :

Example 2
(cantidate pulls out his cell phone during the course WO adress to check an adress or text message)
Mcpl: IF I SEE THAT PHONE AGAIN I WILL CONFISCATE IT

Cantidate: But I was just checking for something

second guessing course staff is hazardous for you and your coursemates health!!!!
Also along the lines of somepeople dont get it!!!

RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2010)

Heck. I'm just glad we get to have our phones and can use them in the evenings once we're on our time. Gives me a chance to call the wife.

Years ago when I was on QL2/3 it was the gang of payphones out by the road ( Petawawa). Of course back then cell phones were as big as a brick.........

Wow.....suddenly I feel really old.....


----------



## 2010newbie (4 Oct 2010)

Conversation during my first meeting of my 22 year old sister's 34 year-old boyfriend.......

Him: So you're in the Army?

Me (in full CADPAT): Well, I'm an Officer Cadet in the Canadian Forces.

Him: Yeah, I have a bunch of friends in JTF2 and the Special Forces; they've got the best stories.


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Conversation during my first meeting of my 22 year old sister's 34 year-old boyfriend.......
> 
> Him: So you're in the Army?
> 
> ...



Sure they do...they just cant share 'em......


----------



## Newt (4 Oct 2010)

Also from a BMQ course this weekend:

1. While on a 5 minute break from lecture to refill canteens and take care of biological admin we were directed by a MCpl to perform a task and a fellow platoon member replied "but we're on a break". 

2. A section mate keeps leaving parts of his kit on his bunk and the kit fairy keeps taking those pieces of kit and hiding them amongst other people's kit. He was constantly surprised when this happened. When I told him flat out that he needed to get a hold of his kit otherwise he could likely be charged his response was "Why?"

I hope people start "switching on" soon.

Maybe we should have a thread for the current batch of weekend BMQ's. Share experiences and what not.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Oct 2010)

From my Global Studies class

"What the hell are army people doing on UN missions?"
folowed by
"I dont thing the Army should do peacekeeping"

edit: forgot to include his reasoning (also this was about the military world wide)
but his reasoning was that the UN could protect more people if they(armed peacekeepers) had their weapons taken away.
his tone of voice was a very condescending one.
Also according to him the UN is always very successful in protecting people its trying to 

so mostly this was a series of dumb comments in my viewpoint


----------



## stealthylizard (4 Oct 2010)

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2010)

Was this a classmate or an instructor?

MM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

classmate who the instructor and many other students agreed with


----------



## bdave (5 Oct 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> classmate who the instructor and many other students agreed with



Did you give him examples where his statements were incorrect?


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2010)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, though you should assertain as to whether or not it's an informed one and take it from there.  Of course, if it's based solely on hanging out with his hippy friends and not actually getting out into the real world, that can be pointed out to him and others, preferably in a public venue.

MM


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 Oct 2010)

Newt said:
			
		

> Also from a BMQ course this weekend:
> 
> 1. While on a 5 minute break from lecture to refill canteens and take care of biological admin we were directed by a MCpl to perform a task and a fellow platoon member replied "but we're on a break".
> 
> 2. A section mate keeps leaving parts of his kit on his bunk and the kit fairy keeps taking those pieces of kit and hiding them amongst other people's kit. He was constantly surprised when this happened. When I told him flat out that he needed to get a hold of his kit otherwise he could likely be charged his response was "Why?"


Hahaha, Man oh Man I can't wait until I get to teach these kids.


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 Oct 2010)

A freind of mine tells me stories of his predep training.  

He's an MP; the MP PL get to train in the field with VanDoos.  The last day, some VanDoos have the bright idea of stealing kit from the MPs.

The VanDoos get caught very easily and get in huge shit. 

I think about the story and ask myself, how anyone could be stupid enough to steal from MPs, of all people? :???:


----------



## lethalLemon (5 Oct 2010)

Newt said:
			
		

> Also from a BMQ course this weekend:
> 
> 1. While on a 5 minute break from lecture to refill canteens and take care of biological admin we were directed by a MCpl to perform a task and a fellow platoon member replied "but we're on a break".
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl:

Do you think TOSHIBA will accept "coffee sprayed through the nose" as a valid reason for an in-warranty repair?  ;D  

That was a good laugh!


----------



## Pusser (14 Oct 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> From my Global Studies class
> 
> "What the hell are army people doing on UN missions?"
> folowed by
> ...



Here's an opinion on that subject given to me by a native Bosnian in Sarajevo:  After the arrival of UN forces ("lightly" armed peacekeepers with UN rules of engagement) to intecede in the civil war Bosnia, the UN brokered over 90 ceasefires, the war raged on and people continued to die.  Once the task was handed over to NATO, which sent in IFOR (then SFOR) armed for bear and with robust ROE, ONE ceasefire was brokered, the war stopped (more or less), as did most of the killing.  The UN has neither the ability, nor the resources to conduct any major peacekeeping operations, particularly where the belligerants don't really want peace.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Here's an opinion on that subject given to me by a native Bosnian in Sarajevo:  After the arrival of UN forces ("lightly" armed peacekeepers with UN rules of engagement) to intecede in the civil war Bosnia, the UN brokered over 90 ceasefires, the war raged on and people continued to die.  Once the task was handed over to NATO, which sent in IFOR (then SFOR) armed for bear and with robust ROE, ONE ceasefire was brokered, the war stopped (more or less), as did most of the killing.  The UN has neither the ability, nor the resources to  conduct any major peacekeeping operations, particularly where the belligerants don't really want peace.



I will include this: The UN does not have the will to conduct any major peacekeeping operations. My two cents, less taxes.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I will include this: The UN does not have the will to conduct any major peacekeeping operations. My two cents, less taxes.



That, Jim, is the crux. For if they had the _will_, they would garner the ability and resources in short order. However, they don't have the will and don't want it, so the whole point is moot.


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2010)

Wheelchair Right Of Way
2010 Darwin Award Nominee
Confirmed True by Darwin
Article Link

(25 August 2010, Daejon, South Korea) VIDEO NEWS: A handicapped man, annoyed that an elevator closed and departed without him, thinks it over before ramming his wheelchair into the doors not once, not twice, but three times in all--only to plunge down the now-empty elevator shaft to his death. Simultaneous success and failure combine to earn the 40-year-old lasting immortality as a Darwin Award winner.

View the video

The tragic downfall of this rashly rushing rammer provides a heartening example of how brilliant you are--compared to some! However, natural selection just got a little harder. The authorities traced the "problem" to elevator doors that cannot withstand a large impact. Safety regulations were strengthened three years after the elevator was installed, to prevent accidents "such as might happen to children and drunks." 
end


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> "such as might happen to children and drunks *in wheelchairs*."



There, fixed that.   

I know, I know, I'm going to hell.........   >


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2010)

uh huh.... ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

*McDonald’s ex-worker paid for being fat*

Wait a minute! Stop the presses! McDonald’s food is fattening?!?

An ex-manager of a McDonald’s in Brazil has been awarded $17,500 US to compensate him for gaining 65 lbs. during the 12 years he worked there.

The unnamed 32-year-old man blames the free meals he was given during his shifts for him supersizing his 155 lbs.-frame to 231 lbs. These meals often consisted of burgers, fries and ice cream. He said the staff was also pressured to sample everything on the menu as the company employed mystery shoppers to report on the food, service and cleanliness of the restaurant.

Now, honestly… How did this guy win his case? I mean, I’m sure the McDonald’s food he ate largely contributed to his weight gain. And I frankly don’t put too much stock in this statement McDonald’s released:

“The chain offers a large variety of options and balanced menus to cater (to) the daily dietary needs of its employees.”

I’m not sure how healthy those “balanced items” are. But even if this ex-worker did feel pressured to sample everything on the menu – sampling just means you have to try it once – not gorge on it daily. I assume he could have opted to bring in his own lunch and eat it in the back room instead of partaking in the free meals.

And here’s another breaking newsflash…

Unless people adjust their eating habits and increase their exercise regimen, they generally get fatter as they age. I personally have gained about 70 lbs. since graduating university. It happens. The bottom line is you can’t eat in your 30s the way you ate in your 20s. 

I assume McDonald’s will appeal the case as I really can’t see how they were held responsible for buddy putting on the pounds. That is, unless Grimace and the Hamburglar tied the man to a chair at lunchtime every day while Ronald force-fed him eight quarter pounders with cheese, with a three large fries, and two chocolate shakes at gunpoint.

Still, I wonder if the plaintiff will use the money to get liposuction or a gastric bypass…

More here


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2010)

Re: "McDonald’s ex-worker paid for being fat."

"If the world's largest restaurant fails to satisfactorily counter the ex-manager’s claims in court, other employees may also file suits against them."
"McDonald's has more than 32000 restaurants in more than 100 countries with a workforce of more than 400000 employees."

"Judge: No Class Action Against McDonald's For Making You Fat":
http://gothamist.com/2010/10/29/judge_you_cant_sue_mcdonalds_in_ny.php
"Instead, any lawsuit against the fast food giant must be brought individually—like in Brazil, where a manager just won a $17K lawsuit against McDonald's over the 65 pounds he gained while working there for a dozen years!"

Los Angeles Times
2010
"McDonald's Faces Happy Meals' Lawsuit: A watchdog group says giving away toys with Happy Meals contributes to childhood obesity and threatens to sue. McDonald's cites healthful menu choices.":
http://www.latimes.com/news/health/sns-health-mcdonalds-happy-meal-lawsuits,0,1457303.story

A book, if interested:
"Fat Land: How Americans Became the Fattest People in the World":
http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Land-Americans-Became-Fattest/dp/0618164723#_

And a movie:
"Fast Food Nation":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5hA3PN0uic

"Beef in the French Fries" lawsuit:
http://www.compassionatespirit.com/McDonalds-Lawsuit-Overview.htm

A Toronto story ( below ) some readers may recall.
"McDonald's meal traumatized girl, lawsuit says"
"Features of post traumatic stress disorder"
"The incident caused enduring trauma and an emotional reaction that will likely reduce XXXXX's ability to pursue gainful employment"


----------



## medicineman (2 Nov 2010)

Young defaulter on CB to me the other day when I was Base Duty WO - "I'm on the Base Hockey team and we have a game tonight at 2200 - can I play?"

MM


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

Not permitted to participate in a PSP approved/sanctioned fitness program during work time ...to improve his fitness level.?   
Blasphemy.!!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Young defaulter on CB to me the other day when I was Base Duty WO - "I'm on the Base Hockey team and we have a game tonight at 2200 - can I play?"



Feck no!  Who do you think you are?  Gretzky?   :


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Nov 2010)

Not heard, but read:

Michael Moore calls Canada 'shameful'

Another reason to never watch one of his propaganda films.


----------



## xena (2 Nov 2010)

Pretty much anything out of the mouth of Michael Moore qualifies for this thread....


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> Pretty much anything out of the mouth of Michael Moore qualifies for this thread....



Agreed.  The guy is a waste of oxygen, food, film, etc........


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Michael Moore calls Canada 'shameful'



Yes, Moore the tabloid headline-writer -- only to find the logic of his research completely absent.


> This country was so generous to those of my generation who did not want to kill the Vietnamese, and they opened the border," he said. By contrast, the Canadian government and courts have so far resisted offering refuge to U.S. soldiers going north to avoid battle in Iraq.


 Missing the whole point of Vietnam-era conscription versus today's volunteer soldiers who don't think it's fair that they have to actually _earn_ the Queen's shilling President's peso they've signed up for.   :

There's *71*  fun-filled pages on this  here already


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Nov 2010)

Not so much heard as discovered: strange search phrases used to find my website, as collected by Google Analytics (links go to the page they visited): 

can you kill people with the rcr cap badge

is it safe to put an egg up your ass?


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2010)

Not so dumb except for the reason of the lawsuit itself.....

*Starbucks defeats woman’s tea burn lawsuit*

I guess McDonalds could learn a thing or two from Starbucks.

This looks to be more from general clumsiness.....



> *She spilled tea onto her left leg and foot when she tried to remove the lid from a “venti“-sized cup of tea*, causing burns that required a skin graft. Her hospital stay later resulted in other injuries, including bed sores *as well as herniated discs caused by a fall out of bed*.



......than anything else.   :


----------



## Occam (3 Nov 2010)

From one of the comments to this story:
_
It's ludacris that Cesar can't bring his dog Junior into our province because of fear that he will be seized by authorities. _

No, what's ludicrous is that we now have a generation of people who think ludicrous is spelled ludacris because some rapper decided to deliberately misspell his stage name.

edit: I couldn't even misspell it on purpose...


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2010)

I find the Dog Whisperer to be "ludikris"


----------



## Sapplicant (4 Nov 2010)

Been working the fall harvests in the hometown, on the christmas tree farm right now. Hear more dumb stuff said on one 15 minute break than most people hear in a month, but this one is one that CF members can have their way with:


"No, you only have to do TEN years in the Canadian army to get a pension. This guy I know from plenty of fish (internet dating site I guess?) told me he's been in the army for almost 2 years, and in 8 more he can retire. He also got paid $100,000 tax free to go to Afghanistan last year, and when he got back he got a $25,000 bonus for killing more than 30 Taliban!"


 ???


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> "No, you only have to do TEN years in the Canadian army to get a pension. This guy I know from plenty of fish (internet dating site I guess?) told me he's been in the army for almost 2 years, and in 8 more he can retire. He also got paid $100,000 tax free to go to Afghanistan last year, and when he got back he got a $25,000 bonus for killing more than 30 Taliban!"



Well, I guess that's one way to try and pick up stupid women.   :


----------



## mover1 (4 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> B
> 
> This guy I know from plenty of fish (internet dating site I guess?)



HAHAHA now that is the stupidest thing I have heard all day. Like *you* don't know what POF is.  :


----------



## 57Chevy (4 Nov 2010)

Where is that laughing guy rolling all over the place when I need him ;D
Oh! :rofl:

Good one !


----------



## Final (4 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> "No, you only have to do TEN years in the Canadian army to get a pension. This guy I know from plenty of fish (internet dating site I guess?) told me he's been in the army for almost 2 years, and in 8 more he can retire. He also got paid $100,000 tax free to go to Afghanistan last year, and when he got back he got a $25,000 bonus for killing more than 30 Taliban!"
> 
> 
> ???


This guy makes it sound like a video game!  Kill 30 Taliban to rank up!  Rank Achieved!  You have earned $25,000!!!!!
..I play to many games...


----------



## Sapplicant (5 Nov 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA now that is the stupidest thing I have heard all day. Like *you* don't know what POF is.  :




Yes, I've heard of it, but other people might not've. ;D



(Remember, we all do/say stupid things. If no one ever said or did anything stupid, most people on this site wouldn't have jobs. Heck, Army.ca might not even exist  )


----------



## vorden (5 Nov 2010)

Good morning.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

vorden said:
			
		

> Good morning.



If that's the dumbest thing you've heard all day, I guess you're having a good day.   :


----------



## vorden (5 Nov 2010)

It's not been a good morning though, they woke me up because there was problems. :crybaby: That and there was no coffee.  Oh well.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2010)

For what it's worth, when someone says "Good Morning", they aren't stating a fact.  They are instead wishing you to have a good morning.   So, it just means in your case that their wish for you was unfulfilled.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, when someone says "Good Morning", they aren't stating a fact.  They are instead wishing you to have a good morning.   So, it just means in your case that their wish for you was unfulfilled.



Kind of like in "We Were Solders":

Sgt. Ernie Savage: Good morning, Sergeant Major.
Sergeant Major Basil Plumley: How do you know what kind of goddamn day it is? 

then:

Sergeant Ernie Savage: Beautiful morning, Sergeant Major!
Sergeant Major Basil Plumley: What are you a fucking weatherman now? 

 ;D


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Nov 2010)

Haha, he made that movie for me. I just realized another good Thread topic!


----------



## Searyn (6 Nov 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg5SwyTvAHw&feature=player_embedded

dumb but at the same time funny. I would vote for this guy. purely to see his 'stash get elected.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Nov 2010)

Woman pays for gas, then asks me quite seriously
"How do you put gas in the car?"


----------



## Nostix (8 Nov 2010)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Woman pays for gas, then asks me quite seriously
> "How do you put gas in the car?"



I saw this a few times when I started making friends from states with mandatory Full-Service gas-stations.

It's a bizarro feeling.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Nov 2010)

Reading through some comments on the Globe and Mail site:


> sanctimonious
> The truth is that people who can not deal with war should not have children.
> No children, no risk of them becoming "cannon fodder".


So.....people who believe there's nothing worth defending or going to war over should never breed. 

Perhaps not so dumb after all.


----------



## [RICE] (10 Nov 2010)

"I think the thing we should be remember is that every world power should pursue a foreign policy based on a balance of power, instead of a missionary zeal to export democracy. Remembering fallen soldiers is all fine and well, but we should also remember why they fell."

Some people...


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Nov 2010)

[RICE] said:
			
		

> "I think the thing we should be remember is that every world power should pursue a foreign policy based on a balance of power, instead of a missionary zeal to export democracy. Remembering fallen soldiers is all fine and well, but we should also remember why they fell."
> 
> Some people...



Not so dumb, IMHO.


----------



## Franko (11 Nov 2010)

Heard this yesterday - "Woohoo! Long weekend! Going to watch the game tomorrow (Nov 11th) or shop!"

No respect at all.


Regards




Emphasis added for clarity.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Heard this yesterday - "Woohoo! Long weekend! Going to watch the game tomorrow (Nov 11th) or shop!"
> 
> (....)
> 
> Emphasis added for clarity.


Seems pretty clear, even without the emphasis


----------



## readytogo (12 Nov 2010)

"If i didnt have the money to pay for my photo radar fines then i wouldnt speed now would I???"


 :'(brings a tear to my eye even now

RTG


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2010)

*Justin Bieber: 'I have ADD'*



> Bieber tells The Guardian magazine, "I only have to do three hours a day, which is good. I drift off. I definitely drift off. So I'm better one-on-one... I have a small case of ADD... If I don't understand something, and I'm bored, I don't pay attention.
> 
> "So my teacher has to really make it fun for me. Every hour he has to give me a five-to-10-minute break. But after the break I'll be back into it. I'll be good."
> 
> *Asked if he has been officially diagnosed with the condition, Bieber replies: "No. It's self-claimed."*



So not only is he a crappy singer, he's a crappy diagnostician, too.   :

Sounds like a typical teenager to me.


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Nov 2010)

^
The crappy part is, now million's of his 'followers' will now claim they have ADD in school as well. I hate child celebrities.


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> ^
> The crappy part is, now million's of his 'followers' will now claim they have ADD in school as well. I hate child celebrities.



Then you will love this  ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhh2288zNVE


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Nov 2010)

Not today, two nights ago.

Interview with a youngish man having chest pain (condensed version):

Me: What brings you to hospital?
He: I'm having chest pain and anxiety.
Me: What were you doing before you had chest pain?
He: 1.5 gm cocaine.
Me: You realize that it's doing what it's supposed to then?
He: I thought it would just make me high.

...followed by a bunch more sarcastic retorts from me.

Later:

He: Can I leave now?
Me: Not yet, I have to be certain you're not going to die.
He: But I have to let my babysitter go home.
Me: Dieing is a pretty bad outcome. I think the babysitter can wait.
He: I don't care, I'm going.

...and out he went.


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

Darwin Logic.???


----------



## medicineman (15 Nov 2010)

Can't cure or even really prevent stupid  :.

MM


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Then you will love this  ;D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhh2288zNVE



That's awesome. Here's one for you. It's Alanis Morissette doing 'My Humps' by Fergie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRmYfVCH2UA


----------



## mariomike (15 Nov 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> He: I don't care, I'm going.
> 
> ...and out he went.



15 minutes later a concerned citizen(s) calls 9-1-1 ( again? )
S/he says, don't take me back to XXX Hospital. I would not take a dying dog there. Take me somewhere else, this time."


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Nov 2010)

Too bad for him we have centralized health info and his previous visits pop up when he registers and the new ER.


----------



## mariomike (16 Nov 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Too bad for him we have centralized health info and his previous visits pop up when he registers and the new ER.



Everything is electronic now. System Control, fish finders AVL, CTAS, Modat, black boxes, SSM, AMPDS, SIREN ( Simulation for Improved Response for Emergency Networks ) , UhE, and Tritech visiCAD. Hospital Destination Coordinators. Even the paperwork went electronic. ePCR they call it. All in the name of progress.  

The downtown ERs had a passage near the triage nurse unofficially known as "skid row" or, "the hall of shame". 
Nurse: "Sir, you say you've been snorting cocaine for three days and now you feel your heart is beating too fast and you would like us to help you. To tell the truth, I don't see why I should. If I'm mistaken, correct me. Did we sell you the cocaine? Did we push it up your nose?"

Usually with guys like that, the nurse would point at the door and say to us, "Don't take another step. We're on diversion. Can't accept any more patients. Your dispatcher should have told you."  Even if you picked him up around the corner.
We were used to alcoholics, but when the cocaine overdoses came, it was overwelming. 
We would have preferred to bring our nurses nice, clean, sober, non-violent, sane, solid citizens, but ...

Speaking of alcoholics, one night we took one of our favorite frequent flyers into Toronto Western. He used to tell us stories about all the places he had been in the Merchant Marine. Everybody liked him. One night, presumably drunk, he staggered onto Bathurst St. and was killed - by a drunk driver. We took him into TWH for the last time. Most of the nurses started crying. That was something you did not see very often.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Nov 2010)

haha funny

Please tell me you aren't serious....


----------



## captloadie (18 Nov 2010)

Wikipedia - your friend or your enemy.
Or plagarism at its worst - did they at least change the names on the first slide?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2010)

Here's my nomination:

Anyone who thinks we need to return to "work dress" or "garrison dress".  :rage:


----------



## Foxhound (19 Nov 2010)

Jim, you're probably refering to this.  (First pic on the page.)

I kinda liked our work dress.  (Last pic on page.)

Last line from the first link:


> *Unlike* Combat boots, Garrison Dress boots were intended to be polished.


  :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2010)

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Jim, you're probably refering to this.  (First pic on the page.)
> 
> I kinda liked our work dress.  (Last pic on page.)
> 
> Last line from the first link:  :rofl:


Your "work dress" was OK.

In line units "work dress" meant "parade dress".


----------



## Foxhound (19 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In line units "work dress" meant "parade dress".



Yup, know exactly what you mean.  We were never allowed to actually work while wearing "work dress"  Had to change in to combats for that.  (Then we'd have a parade.)   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2010)

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Yup, know exactly what you mean.  We were never allowed to actually work while wearing "work dress"  Had to change in to combats for that.  (Then we'd have a parade.)   ;D



Yes the good old days....weren't that good.


----------



## Dissident (21 Nov 2010)

"Who's name tag is this?"


----------



## ajp (23 Nov 2010)

Not an unusual question in a Res Troop that had 5 of 6 pers in a patrol all with the same last name....!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

ajp said:
			
		

> Not an unusual question in a Res Troop that had 5 of 6 pers in a patrol all with the same last name....!



Reminds me of RCD Regimental Transport in 1994.  Dave and Dave and Dave and Dave and New Dave.  I think I was the only one not a Dave.


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Reminds me of RCD Regimental Transport in 1994.  Dave and Dave and Dave and Dave and New Dave.  I think I was the only one not a Dave.



So did they call you "not Dave"?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

"Dat udder guy."


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Nov 2010)

Try the comments on the CBC Menard story. 

I wonder if they do not really post any comments for military stories? Instead they use a generator that randomly selects from the millions of stupid comments they already have on file.


----------



## Searyn (23 Nov 2010)

The Dumbest thing I heard said today?

Definitely this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97716.0.html


----------



## CorporalMajor (24 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Reading through some comments on the Globe and Mail site:So.....people who believe there's nothing worth defending or going to war over should never breed.
> 
> Perhaps not so dumb after all.



I like that idea.


----------



## vorden (24 Nov 2010)

"I'm eating my cookie."


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> What if he was slumped down after suffering a heart attack, should we then still be disdainful because no-one knocked on the glass to make sure he was ok?  How many other medical conditions might have caused him to appear to be sleeping, rather than just being asleep? How could you tell them apart and know if was just a sleeping TTC employee?
> 
> It's easy to mock him after the fact, and probably he should be disciplined in some way if there were no mitigating circumstances. But that doesn't mean someone shouldn't have had the compassion to make sure he was ok.



Update:
" 'Dozing' TTC worker suffers stroke, dies: The TTC ticket collector whose picture went viral after he was caught sleeping on the job earlier this year died Saturday.":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/11/27/16344486.html
R.I.P.

Ref: Reply #1367


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Update:
> " 'Dozing' TTC worker suffers stroke, dies: The TTC ticket collector whose picture went viral after he was caught sleeping on the job earlier this year died Saturday.":
> http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/11/27/16344486.html
> R.I.P.
> ...



Talk about a stretch. That's the cheapest segue I've ever seen.

Sweet friggin' Jesus. What does one have to do with the other, and WTF does this have to do with "The Dumbest Thing You've Heard' thread? 

Can't you see one thread here without posting a one liner and a godamn web link?

I appreciate you think soldiers might be overly interested in everything EMS, TTC, whatever, but guess what? We're not. Your participation has been valued, please don't ruin it by becoming a big pest.

_edit - spelling_


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Talk about a stretch. That's the cheapest seguey I've ever seen.
> 
> Sweet friggin' Jesus. What does one have to do with the other, and WTF does this have to do with "The Dumbest Thing You've Heard' thread?
> 
> ...



I was not the original poster of the story back in January, 2010 in this thread. Two others commented on it. 
This was just an update on the story we discussed ten months ago that happened to be in today's news. I would not have posted it otherwise.


----------



## GAP (27 Nov 2010)

We would rather have you participate in threads without each thread becoming an ambulance chase.....we know you worked in and around them, good, now move on...


----------



## mover1 (1 Dec 2010)

Pilot in the LACM
"- 7  C Wow today must be out lucky day. Everything is coming up sevens"
moments later at the plane skids off the taxiway sideways at a big whalloping 2 miles an hour.. "Brace for impact!!"

LOL


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can't you see one thread here without posting a one liner and a godamn web link?


Well, that is potentially the dumbest thing.....because you know he can't


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> A convorsation with myself, my girlfriend, and a few of her friends from her violin class.
> 
> "So, i'm going down to the legion next week to serve dinner" - Me.
> "Oh, the legion what's that?" - Girlfriends friend.
> ...



Facepalm...... ;D


----------



## hold_fast (1 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Talk about a stretch. That's the cheapest segue I've ever seen.
> 
> Sweet friggin' Jesus. What does one have to do with the other, and WTF does this have to do with "The Dumbest Thing You've Heard' thread?
> 
> ...



This post is the dumbest thing I've read today.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Dec 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> A convorsation with myself, my girlfriend, and a few of her friends from her violin class.
> 
> "So, i'm going down to the legion next week to serve dinner" - Me.
> "Oh, the legion what's that?" - Girlfriends friend.
> ...


If she's that dumb, she must have really big boobs!   >


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If she's that dumb, she must have really big boobs!   >


Or be a blonde?  >


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2010)

*Man shoots boy in tree after asking if he's a pigeon*

(Emphasis mine)

A British man has been sentenced to 2 1/2 years in prison for shooting a 12-year-old boy in a tree.

Daniel Clarke, 22, was shooting pigeons with an air rifle near his Norwich home, located 185 km northeast of London, on Sept. 19, the Telegraph newspaper reported. 

Clarke noticed two boys in a nearby tree, and had a conversation with them.

One of the boys told Clarke he isn't a pigeon.

"Clarke than asked him if he was sure and started firing randomly," prosecutor Christopher Youell said, the paper reported.

Clarke then walked away from the tree and said, 'Wait there, I'll see if I can hit you from here."

One of the boys felt a sting on the right side of his head. He'd been hit less than an inch from his eye. 

The boys left the tree and ran home.

*Defence lawyer Andrew Shaw said from 40 feet away, there was "no certainty" Clarke would hit the boy and the man's behaviour was reckless, but not intentional, the newspaper reported.*

But Judge Peter Jacobs told Clarke he could have blinded the boy.

Say what?  Not intentional?   :


----------



## GAP (3 Dec 2010)

McNugget Rampage
August 10, 2010 15:08
From Jokeroo

A woman in a McDonald's drive thru absolutely loses it after finding out she couldn't get any nuggets.

http://en.video.canoe.tv/video/comedy/drunks/694893551001/whats-this-girl-on/693803894001


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Dec 2010)

Movie: I work for the TSA at the airport


Friend: Where's TSA? Toronto?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2010)

*No maple leaf on Tim Hortons festive mug for Quebec*

Tim Hortons has released its festive holiday mugs, but there's something missing in the Quebec version -- the maple leaf. 

It's been replaced by a snowflake, in the latest example of Canadian companies specializing their products for Quebec culture. 

If you've ever ordered a bottle of Labatts in a Montreal bar, you may have noticed the maple leaf has been replaced by a symbol that looks oddly like... a fleur de lis. 

Tim Hortons may have gone a step further. All pan-Canadian images, from the Rocky Mountains to the CN Tower, are removed from its holiday mugs on sale in la belle province. 

The coffee chain says it has nothing to do with politics. In a statement, the company said: *"Sometimes, direct translations may not make sense."* 

More at link

So, pictures need translation?   ???   :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *"Sometimes, direct translations may not make sense."*



Maple leaf symbol = 'I am Canadian'

Makes sense to me


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Dec 2010)

A tempest that comes with its own teacup.  This sort of thing makes me wonder if there aren't a few ad companies that specialize in creating ad campaigns that might intentionally spin off into extra media attention as part of the package.  

So, which of you hardcore Tim's drinkers is permanently boycotting Tim's over this?  No-one?  So, I guess it doesn't really matter what's on the cups.   >


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> So, I guess it doesn't really matter what's on the cups.   >



I don't give a rat's ass about the "Quebec" mugs.  I just thought the comment was stupid.


----------



## hold_fast (6 Dec 2010)

The manager of our condo building telling me "Good luck!" when I asked her to help me call my girlfriend, who had accidentally locked me out on our balcony when I was out for a smoke.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> He was using his lawyer's address in the midst of what he's calling a refugee claim. I suspect he will ultimately aim for asylum in Switzerland.
> What I'm concerned about is whether it's common practice to publish the details of a person's bank account and its status.
> 
> 
> Also, the op-ed piece above made me puke in my mouth.



This post is the dumbest thing I've read today.


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Dec 2010)

Beat me to it. Doh!


----------



## hold_fast (6 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This post is the dumbest thing I've read today.



Some days, I'm surprised you can read.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> Some days, I'm surprised you can read.



Nice personal attack.

That's your freebie.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maple leaf symbol = 'I am Canadian'
> 
> Makes sense to me


Well, for them "Je suis canadienne" but it's all the same.


----------



## Scott (7 Dec 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> Some days, I'm surprised you can read.



Quit trolling. Only warning.

Staff


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Dec 2010)

Got an email letting me know that Humpty, the "family" cat, is going to be put down. Not because she's old (only 5 years), not because she's sick, not because she's in pain, but because she craps on the floor a couple times a month, and rubbing her face in the piles of crap hasn't changed anything.


----------



## HavokFour (9 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Got an email letting me know that Humpty, the "family" cat, is going to be put down. Not because she's old (only 5 years), not because she's sick, not because she's in pain, but because she craps on the floor a couple times a month, and rubbing her face in the piles of crap hasn't changed anything.



That's just ridiculous. Poor Humpty should be put up for adoption.


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Dec 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> That's just ridiculous. Poor Humpty should be put up for adoption.



Checked into the homestead, looks like the litter box has been ignored for about a week  :rage:. No ****ing wonder she craps on the floor. I'm gonna move into a pet friendly apt. in January and take her in myself.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 Dec 2010)

Brother in law told me that  the girl friend did not need a breast pump she just had to tougher up  her nipples and nursing would not bother her.........i could not believe a guy wanted to speak up about breast feeding........i just went out and got a pump for her


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Dec 2010)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Brother in law told me that  the girl friend did not need a breast pump she just had to tougher up  her nipples and nursing would not bother her.........i could not believe a guy wanted to speak up about breast feeding........i just went out and got a pump for her


I'm confused.  Was it dumb that a guy would speak about breast feeding?  Or was it dumb that he wouldn't go get her a breast pump?  Or that he thought that she ought to "toughen up" when it came to breast feeding?  Or all of the above?


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Dec 2010)

You can't make this stuff up (well maybe you can):

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Oddities/TW3004.html


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You can't make this stuff up (well maybe you can):
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Oddities/TW3004.html





> 38-year-old convicted drug dealer Malcolm Alarmo King asked for kosher meals at the Theo Lacy jail *to maintain his physique*.



Is he at a health spa or in jail?   :


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Dec 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Was it dumb that a guy would speak about breast feeding?  Or was it dumb that he wouldn't go get her a breast pump?  Or that he thought that she ought to "toughen up" when it came to breast feeding?  Or all of the above?



I think the dumb part was him saying she should "man up."    ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2010)

Alleged Wikileaker PFC Bradley Manning as "hero"
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/95541/post-999884.html#msg999884


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2010)

On Guam & island tipping (akin to cow-tipping for you country folk):

http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p237/armyvern/Me/Dumb%20dumb%20and%20dumb/

 :-X ... ... Mother of ...


----------



## Pusser (15 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> On Guam & island tipping (akin to cow-tipping for you country folk):
> 
> http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p237/armyvern/Me/Dumb%20dumb%20and%20dumb/
> 
> :-X ... ... Mother of ...



Makes you think about whether elected Senates are truly better...


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Makes you think about whether elected Senates are truly better...



Yep; I'm still shaking my head. I had to rewind twice just to make sure that I actually really _did_ hear him say that.  :-\


----------



## brihard (15 Dec 2010)

Absolutely incredible. Where did they dig up that mouth breather- never mind how did he get elected?


----------



## HavokFour (15 Dec 2010)

McDonald's sued over happy meals - Consumer group claims Happy Meals 'bait and induce' children

To borrow from some of the comments:



> You could always, I don't know, not buy it? Say no?
> 
> Parents these days are pathetic pushovers.





> Children eight years-old and younger do not have the cognitive skills and the developmental maturity to understand the persuasive intent of marketing and advertising, they also don't have jobs and the means to purchase the happy meal so the decision rests on the parent.





> Here's a thought. Don't take them to a fast food joint.





> If you are concerned about the helath of your child DON"T FEED HIM MCDONALD'S you FUNT! Let your kids control you and run rampant then yopu will want society to fix the problem you created. People make me SICK!



Simply put, parents these days are spineless pushovers. This is also clearly just a money grab.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yep; I'm still shaking my head. I had to rewind twice just to make sure that I actually really _did_ hear him say that.  :-\



Man that guy is done! Who are his constituents? Woodchucks?


----------



## gt102 (15 Dec 2010)

GUH - If they succeed in that class lawsuit I'm going to dig a hole, put my head in it, and never come out - I will have lost every last ounce of willpower I have to live in this crazy world.


----------



## Searyn (17 Dec 2010)

The Sims 3 commercial I saw today.

"They are more alive than we could ever be!"


----------



## Sapplicant (17 Dec 2010)

Got an e-mail today from a Nigerian PRINCE! I **** you not! He said if I supply him my bank info and SIN, he's gonna give me 2,000,000 dollars to hold onto his fortune for a few months. What an idiot! I'd've done it for WAY less!


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Got an e-mail today from a Nigerian PRINCE! I **** you not! He said if I supply him my bank info and SIN, he's gonna give me 2,000,000 dollars to hold onto his fortune for a few months. What an idiot! I'd've done it for WAY less!



I've found they stop responding if you cut and paste random excerpts from "adult" sites.


----------



## Strike (17 Dec 2010)

Or go to random adult sites and register with their e-mail address.


----------



## Sapplicant (17 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I've found they stop responding if you cut and paste random excerpts from "adult" sites.



That's terrible! What if Going by the spelling/grammar/punctuation, the Prince is only 8 years old!! That makes you one of "those dirty old internet men"... ;D


----------



## Loachman (17 Dec 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Or go to random adult sites and register with their e-mail address.



Of course, that's the only reason why you visit such sites...


----------



## GAP (17 Dec 2010)

Ah....oh diplomatic one!!!  ;D  Just don't give him the email address to your favorite, he might bankrupt them if they fall for it......... :nod:


----------



## Arctic Acorn (18 Dec 2010)

My office just wrapped up a major project with the AU last year, requiring a lot of trips/meetings to Ethiopia. Likely due to this, we get quite a number of 419 scam emails and the like (never give just anyone a business card in Africa if you can help it...). 

Anyway, one day my colleague gets two emails at about the same time. One was from a nice lady whose wealthy husband passed away, and for some reason wanted to give him 7 million dollars (...and can you please send your banking info so we can deposit this amount? God Bless You!). The second email was from an unregistered (and very dodgy) charity soliciting funds to pay for a village irrigation system or something. 

My friend replied by CC'ing both addresses, writing, "Well, I don't really need the money, and it appears that these fine people do. I have included their email address. Perhaps you two could work something out?"


----------



## MMSS (18 Dec 2010)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> My office just wrapped up a major project with the AU last year, requiring a lot of trips/meetings to Ethiopia. Likely due to this, we get quite a number of 419 scam emails and the like (never give just anyone a business card in Africa if you can help it...).
> 
> Anyway, one day my colleague gets two emails at about the same time. One was from a nice lady whose wealthy husband passed away, and for some reason wanted to give him 7 million dollars (...and can you please send your banking info so we can deposit this amount? God Bless You!). The second email was from an unregistered (and very dodgy) charity soliciting funds to pay for a village irrigation system or something.
> 
> My friend replied by CC'ing both addresses, writing, "Well, I don't really need the money, and it appears that these fine people do. I have included their email address. Perhaps you two could work something out?"



That reminds me of the guy who cc'd the viagra spam and weight loss spam asking if they can transfer his excess weight a bit lower


----------



## vorden (18 Dec 2010)

you mean they can't?   :'(


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2010)

vorden said:
			
		

> you mean they can't?   :'(



Yeah, that sucks......and I thought it would work too..... :


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Dec 2010)

Words fail me:

Give free booze to homeless alcoholics: study
LINK

B.C. liquor prices should be increased to reduce illness and injuries, and alcoholic beverages should be given free to homeless alcoholics, addiction researchers at the University of Victoria say in a wide-ranging report.

MORE AT LINK


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me:
> 
> Give free booze to homeless alcoholics: study
> LINK
> ...



A co-worker was reading this article to me yesterday.  Almost made me want to quit my job and move to B.C.   ;D   Not!   :


----------



## Arctic Acorn (18 Dec 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me:
> 
> Give free booze to homeless alcoholics: study
> LINK
> ...



That's it, I'm moving to Vancouver. 

"Technically, no, I'm not homeless. I like to call it 'Urban Camping'. Hey, where's my free dram!?"


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Dec 2010)

Seems to me it's the same mindset that hands out free needles and drugs to addicts.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Seems to me it's the same mindset that hands out free needles and drugs to addicts.



Needles I can understand, to help prevent the spread of HIV/AIDS, but free drugs?  Crazy.


----------



## Searyn (18 Dec 2010)

I just checked my email and I had a letter (two actually) from the FBI in washington DC. They were kind enough to let me know that they had just finished a thorough investigation and I am now able to receive my $2.5 million inheratance money from a relative of mine they never named. And lucky me all I have to do is send a cheque or money order to somewhere in Africa that includes the cost of the processing fee's, and any applicable taxes on $2.5 million.

Screw the CF I'm going to send the money, receive my $2.5 mill and retire at age 25.

Thank you FBI


----------



## mariomike (18 Dec 2010)

Give free booze to homeless alcoholics: study
"The price increase would have to go hand in hand with introducing alcohol harm-reduction programs for homeless problem drinkers, who could otherwise resort to hazardous sources such as rubbing alcohol or mouthwash, said the centre's lead researcher, Tim Stockwell.
Stockwell said similar programs in other jurisdictions, including Ontario, are proving worthwhile."


The City of Toronto has been operating wet hostels since the late 1990's. They get one drink per hour, until somebody decides they have had enough. This came as a result of a coroner's inquest.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Needles I can understand, to help prevent the spread of HIV/AIDS, but free drugs?  Crazy.



Sadly, the economic argument comparing the cost of handing out the drugs to the costs of dealing with the crimes they may commit to finance their own purchases falls in support of drug programs.  At least you get addicts to self-identify and can target them for rehabilitation and treatment programs.

If it stops one old lady from being mugged for her social security cheque .....


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Dec 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me:
> 
> Give free booze to homeless alcoholics: study
> LINK
> ...




Someone must've forgot to inform us that, apparently, we all are now our brothers' keepers. This kind of reminds me of the municipal politician in Kelowna who wanted to give free crack to the homeless in exchange for their services at the local dump.

Here's an idea... Make it illegal to sell mouthwash to the List-o-bums! Fines for stores that do. Don't make the majority pay for the minority's shortcomings. Coming from someone who has been without a roof before, you CAN change your ways, it's all about the decisions YOU make. People who don't want help can't be bothered.



> If it stops one old lady from being mugged for her social security cheque .....



Ccw, ccw, CCW. Allow the good citizens who are vigilant to be good citizens who are vigilantes. If I were to see a little old lady being mugged by some scumbag, I ought to be able to put a pistol to his head and march the guilty ******* down to the local precinct.


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Dec 2010)

Searyn,,,
Got said/same E-mail.
Damn I'am allready retired.
Damn,,, I'am heading to 
Switzerland...Hot Damn.
Scoty B


----------



## mariomike (18 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Someone must've forgot to inform us that, apparently, we all are now our brothers' keepers.



We called them concerned citizens. There was a dramatic increase in sidewalk Samaritans when 9-1-1 was introduced, and again a few years later when people started carrying cell phones. 
You can let winos get a little juiced up in a  hostel, or transport them to a hospital. You can't leave them in the gutter where you found them. You can, but the coroner may ask why. Besides, they will just keep calling you back. Non-transport is a liability issue for the City.
The program in downtown Toronto is operated in conjunction with St. Michael's Hospital. The ER nurses seemed to appreciate the wet hostel idea. It made my job a little easier.

As far as not selling certain products containing alcohol, such as mouthwash etc., to winos, The Department of Public Health has been trying to do that for decades, with limited success.


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2010)

Manitoba restricts sale of the stuff (hair spray, lysol, etc)...has to be behind the counter


----------



## Container (18 Dec 2010)

In Iqaluit the Vanilla Extract was locked up when I was there in 2006. We had a fella we used to deal with all the time that would run into a store pry the top off the hairspary and start chugging trying to get as messed up as he could before we showed up. He was incredibly violent when using hairspray. Not that bad on regular alcohol.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Manitoba restricts sale of the stuff (hair spray, lysol, etc)...has to be behind the counter



We've had several significant fines levied for selling these items in bulk to known substance abusers.


----------



## mariomike (18 Dec 2010)

Container said:
			
		

> In Iqaluit the Vanilla Extract was locked up when I was there in 2006. We had a fella we used to deal with all the time that would run into a store pry the top off the hairspary and start chugging trying to get as messed up as he could before we showed up. He was incredibly violent when using hairspray. Not that bad on regular alcohol.



Now they call it Excited Delirium Syndrome. 



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Manitoba restricts sale of the stuff (hair spray, lysol, etc)...has to be behind the counter



That is a good idea. But, from what I saw years ago when I visited, and have read since, Winnipeg still has problems with homeless alcoholics, as does Toronto. All the cities seem to have the same problem, to some degree.


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Dec 2010)

> We called them concerned citizensnosy people. There was a dramatic increase in sidewalk Samaritans People doing the least amount possible and patting themselves on the back, saying "I'm a hero now" when 9-1-1 was introduced, and again a few years later when people started carrying cell phones.<--stop a REAL crime in progress with a cellphone, let me know how it turns out. Police response time is not adequate when something only takes seconds to happen.
> 
> You can let winos get a little juiced up in a hostel for free because people with jobs now have to pay more for their libations. Nope. Sorry. Not buying that. Pun intended. Or transport them to a hospital in an ambulance or police car because a "hero" called 911 on the smelly dude with long hair and a beard who passed out and pissed himself. You can't leave them in the gutter where you found them. Yes, you can. When the coroner asks, tell him you're not your brother's keeper. Non-transport is a liability issue for the City. Those bums sure have great lawyers
> 
> ...


  


I have absolutely NO sympathy for people who've chosen that life for themselves. Giving them free booze is NOT the answer, give them the tools to better themselves, is. "Here's a wheelbarrow full of asphalt. Go patch some potholes. We'll keep an eye on you and pay you at the end of the week. The addiction counselling and talk therapy is free as long as you keep working"


----------



## lethalLemon (18 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I have absolutely NO sympathy for people who've chosen that life for themselves. Giving them free booze is NOT the answer, give them the tools to better themselves, is. "Here's a wheelbarrow full of asphalt. Go patch some potholes. We'll keep an eye on you and pay you at the end of the week. The addiction counselling and talk therapy is free as long as you keep working"



Brilliant. MilPoints for you


----------



## Container (18 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant-

What was the point of this rant? Wet hostels are a good idea- it used to be that medics had to take drunks to the ER. Which would cause a massive drain on the healthcare system. Which woould affect people who actually needed the health care system. Creating a place for homeless people with alcohol problems to go alleviates that. MarioMike was a paramedic- thats his frame of reference. Obviously when something borders on his experience he frames it from what he saw. 

If a cop can pick up a drunk and drive him to a wet hostel instead of my wife and kids having to step over him in the street I think its a good idea. Or the alternative of keeping the hospitals stuffed with drunks, as a "social welfare" experiment- it pays to be your brothers keeper.

Im not sure where you are headed with 9-1-1. Police response aside for "real crimes" its still community members and concerned citizens who are calling. We need those calls and that is worth a pat on the back. Recently a man bled to death in a city street while people walked around him. he had been stabbed trying to stop an  assault. Give me the people who call 9-1-1 over the non-nosy people.

People in emergency services are there because they ARE their brothers keeper. If a person in these fields feels that he is not than he is in the wrong job. I can think a person is a piece of crap waste of skin and still feel empathy- and concern for them. 

As for giving free booze to drunks- thats just plain stupid. I would suggest its a band-aid solution. As for the lawyers of homeless people- they do have people ready to spring up and do their legal bidding if a cop and a paramedic steps over them. 

Attack a paramedic for talking about how a story affects paramedics- I suppose yoru experience with substance abuse in transient homeless populations is worth alot more and should be respected instead.


----------



## brihard (18 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I have absolutely NO sympathy for people who've chosen that life for themselves. Giving them free booze is NOT the answer, give them the tools to better themselves, is. "Here's a wheelbarrow full of asphalt. Go patch some potholes. We'll keep an eye on you and pay you at the end of the week. The addiction counselling and talk therapy is free as long as you keep working"




I guess some of us just have philosophical differences that won't be reconciled... I'll remain content to be a 'nosy person' who will either intervene or call appropriate authorities to do so when I see someone threatened or in distress.

The day I stop giving a shit about others, however hopeless or helpless they may be, is the day I really need to take a good hard look in the mirror and figure out exactly what the hell is the point? And the day our country/province/community leaves people in the street because they aren't worth enough to as as a society is the day I pack up and go somewhere still governed according to principles of decency and inherent human worth. I don't pay my tax dollars to see our worst off abandoned in the street.

Speaking to specific situations, I'd rather see those tax dollars I pay go to whatever the most cost effective solution is that still helps those people in need without imposing too much of a burden on others. If that means a 'wet hostel' instead of a hospital, so be it. If it means a methadone program instead of someone committing robbery to support a drug habit, right on. We're one of the best countries in the world, but I believe that a community or country is in part judged by how it treats its worst off.


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Dec 2010)

Container said:
			
		

> Sapplicant-
> 
> What was the point of this rant? Wet hostels are a good idea- it used to be that medics had to take drunks to the ER. Which would cause a massive drain on the healthcare system. Which woould affect people who actually needed the health care system. Creating a place for homeless people with alcohol problems to go alleviates that. MarioMike was a paramedic- thats his frame of reference. Obviously when something borders on his experience he frames it from what he saw.
> 
> ...



The point was about the free booze. It's a band-aid that's gonna hurt like hell when they have to rip it off. I agree, police and emergency services are definitely keepers of the brotherhood. They only make up a small portion, however, of the people who will, according to the initial article, be paying more so that others may [continue to] pay nothing.

My experience with watching people choose to kill themselves one fix at a time is nothing to be respected, but take my word for it. A job, counselling, and therapy would be of MUCH greater benefit than wet hostiles rotten petri dishes and free booze. Those 2 things enable people to continue to enjoy their right to life on earth in hell. I'm fortunate to have been born with the willpower to stay away from the junk.

Drunks should go to the drunktank, not the ER. And a drunktank should be manned with a medical student waiting to pump stomachs. Wet hostiles were created to keep homeless people with addictions out of sight, and out of mind. It's much more convenient for bleeding hearts not to have to witness the degradation of our society. Oh, and for tourists to enjoy their stay and recommend Canada to their friends.

As for the bleeding man, yes. That is wrong. It twists my stomach. It would've been nice if someone had stopped to administer first aid, THEN called an ambulance. See what I'm getting at?


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Needles I can understand, to help prevent the spread of HIV/AIDS, but free drugs?  Crazy.


I think I can understand the logic of giving them needles to help prevent the spread of disease; however, _sometimes_ I wish that they would let nature take its course....


----------



## mariomike (18 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Drunks should go to the drunktank, not the ER. And a drunktank should be manned with a medical student waiting to pump stomachs.



Sapplicant, drunks do go to the drunk tank - Detox Centre, if one is available. If they are mobile and medically stable, that is where they go. If not, they go to a hospital. That is a decision that is made by police and EMS on scene.


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Dec 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sapplicant, drunks do go to the drunk tank - Detox Centre, if one is available. If they are mobile and medically stable, that is where they go. If not, they go to a hospital. That is a decision that is made by police and EMS on scene.



Thank you mariomike. I've been responsible enough to never end up at one of those, so I didn't know how the process worked. I learn something new today


----------



## Container (18 Dec 2010)

You are absolutely unqualified to make any assumptions about why a "wet hostals" were created. Its so I dont have to pull another dead body out from under a bridge because they were too drunk for the other shelters. SO that old people dont die, as often, in ER's filled with homeless people sleeping it off. So police stations have criminals in them and not people that need somewhere to sleep.

Go and google costs associated with the police operations, hospital and medical operations and the cost for a shelter for drunks.

It saves you money. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the average street person isnt going to go for the wheel barrel idea. I wish they would, hell I even agree it should be available for people who want it. But the drunks I deal with, that I pawn off onto the paramedics, are substance dependant seniors, with diseases, and mental health issues. They dont want to be saved- they dont understand being saved. They want to sleep somewhere warm and get screwed up like they did today. Thats the extent of their grand plans.

Should the tax payer fund their trips to alcohol town? Hell no. But we fund them anyways through the operating costs of our emergency services. So create a place that dirt cheap for them to go and carry on their desperate life that they refuse to change. When Canadians start stepping over homeless people in the streets because cops, and medics, and RN's and doctors, dont feel like helping them because it costs too much I hope Im long dead. It doesnt even make sense from a dollar and cents point of view. Forget treating people well. For your wallet it doesnt make sense.

As an aside- I vote "AYE" to the Sapplicant Wheel Barrel Initiative. It should be applied to all sorts of people- including the unemployment recipients. Here's your gloves and hard hat. Show up second day for your shift (because on opposite days you look for a job that doesnt suck!) and cheques are on Monday's!


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Dec 2010)

Container said:
			
		

> You are absolutely unqualified to make any assumptions about why a "wet hostals" were created. Its so I dont have to pull another dead body out from under a bridge because they were too drunk for the other shelters. SO that old people dont die, as often, in ER's filled with homeless people sleeping it off. So police stations have criminals in them and not people that need somewhere to sleep.
> 
> Go and google costs associated with the police operations, hospital and medical operations and the cost for a shelter for drunks.
> 
> ...



You're getting to them after their first fix of the day. Go boot one awake, tell him your his guardian angel, and take him to the ditch that needs digging. A ditch far out of any city [source of substances]. Tell him to sweat it out. I've seen them early in the morning, when they're still sober and desperate to be saved. Believe me, more can, and MUST, be done than wet hostels.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Ccw, ccw, CCW. Allow the good citizens who are vigilant to be good citizens who are vigilantes. If I were to see a little old lady being mugged by some scumbag, I ought to be able to put a pistol to his head and march the guilty ******* down to the local precinct.



_If_ you were to see?  How often does it happen now that you don't carry a concealed firearm? What makes you think some scumbag is going to attempt such a thing in front of you, whether or not you might be armed?  Arming you, and whoever else thinks they're going to be a vigilante hero, isn't going to make the addicts' urges to commit crimes go away.

So, now you want me to choose between these options for my tax dollars?

a. The costs of the crimes committed by addicts.
b. The cost of providing addicts with drugs/alcohol/whatever in order to reduce their criminal activities driven by addiction. This at least gets them through a Government controlled door that can also lead to treatment.
c. Your manslaughter charge when you gun down some addict for trying to steal a purse.

Personally, I don't _like_ any of them, but if nothing will cure all the addicts and make the problem go away, I'll choose the one that hits my taxpayer's wallet the least.



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Manitoba restricts sale of the stuff (hair spray, lysol, etc)...has to be behind the counter



That policy hasn't exactly cut down on grafitti in the areas where minors can't buy spray paint or paint pens.


----------



## brihard (19 Dec 2010)

Ugh, sorry folks, I just realize I contributed inadvertently to this thread getting oh so serious.

I apologize, and humbly submit:

Former Ottawa gang member would prefer life in Canadian prison to deportation to Somalia

Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Former+Ottawa+gang+member+would+prefer+life+Canadian+prison+deportation+Somalia/3983362/story.html#ixzz18WxaRadU

Picked deportation over indefinite detention by CBSA pending. Fair enough. Got dropped in Mogadishu with a fare-thee-well.

Quid pro quo.  ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (19 Dec 2010)

Once again, our nanny state tries to protect us from ourselves


----------



## GAP (19 Dec 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> That policy hasn't exactly cut down on grafitti in the areas where minors can't buy spray paint or paint pens.



I never said any of them worked, just that they were there.....remember, this is an Nanny State NDP government


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2010)

Mixing booze with energy drinks could be dangerous, study says

A recent study conducted by researchers at Dalhousie University in Halifax found that students who mixed alcohol with energy drinks nearly doubled their alcohol intake, reports the CBC.

Researchers in the departments of psychology and psychiatry interviewed 72 university students about their drinking habits, and found that when they mixed alcohol with energy drinks, they consumed around eight cocktails—nearly twice as many as when energy drinks were not involved.

"That’s actually a pretty profound increase," says Dr. Sean Barrett, associate professor of psychology and psychiatry at Dalhousie, in a news release. "But it’s consistent with our other research where we see an increase in alcohol consumption related to the use of other stimulant drugs, like tobacco... When people drink with energy drinks, they tend to drink in a more hazardous way."

Apart from increasing alcohol consumption (and therefore putting yourself at risk for alcohol poisoning), researchers have previously warned that mixing alcohol, which is a depressant, with a powerful stimulant such as energy drinks, can lead to serious health complications including cardiovascular failure. And I don't know about you, but I don't think any night out on the town is worth having a heart attack over.

More at link

I can't believe that _anyone_ ever thought mixing booze and energy drinks could be safe.   :


----------



## Sapplicant (21 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can't believe that _anyone_ ever thought mixing booze and energy drinks could be safe.   :



Are you kidding me? The only way to be as awesome as this guy is through Jagerbombs. Jagerbombs. Jagerbombs. What's there to lose? I'll tell you what; p***y. That's what you got to lose. Jagerbombs!

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me? The only way to be as awesome as this guy is through Jagerbombs. Jagerbombs. Jagerbombs. What's there to lose? I'll tell you what, p***y. That's what you got to lose. Jagerbombs!
> 
> ;D



Yep, just proves my point.   :


----------



## Sapplicant (21 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep, just proves my point.   :



Hahahaha, yep. Jersey S[w]hore does a good job of it too. Energy booze, UV rays, and STDs. Deadly.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Dec 2010)

"So what if the sea container doesn't get in to High level until noon on Wednesday?  Still gives you three days to get it unloaded, equipment positioned, and drive home" (9 hours).


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Dec 2010)

one of the supervisiors at work told me the main rule last night.  Do the job with safety  in mind and come back to the office unhurt . I asked him how I was suppose to work safe withblading tires and so on.......he told me that  just adds to the challenge of working safe and being accident free


----------



## Cdnleaf (22 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> You're getting to them after their first fix of the day. Go boot one awake, tell him your his guardian angel, and take him to the ditch that needs digging. A ditch far out of any city [source of substances]. Tell him to sweat it out. I've seen them early in the morning, when they're still sober and desperate to be saved. Believe me, more can, and MUST, be done than wet hostels.



 :2c:  Not that easy as 'sweat it out' and a person can die from alcohol withdrawl syndrome if not going through a medically controlled detoxification.  Agree with your intent of doing more.  First responders are legally responsible for the physical/mental (hence the form system) wellbeing of the individual should they take them into custody and to ensure they are taken to the right facility.  Cheers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can't believe that _anyone_ ever thought mixing booze and energy drinks could be safe.   :


Sadly, yes - one of the more popular combos now even has a Wikipedia page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%A4gerbomb
Loved this bit if true:


> .... The popularity of Jägerbombs in Australia has caused much controversy.
> 
> Manly Council and Newcastle Council have banned Jägerbombs from pubs and nightclubs on the basis that they encourage binge drinking and irresponsible behavior.[9] During the Schoolies Week period on the Victorian Surf Coast, Jägerbombs were banned in many pubs. The sale of Red Bull was also limited to four cans per person per day to reduce the consumption of Jägerbombs ....


At my fave watering hole, I'm happy to take a shot of Jägermeister if someone's buying a round, but I'm also happy to pass on the Red Bull....


----------



## Sapplicant (5 Jan 2011)

So, here's another case of that "ME ME ME" sense of entitlement, when nothing seems good enough.

Judge Rewrites Will.


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Jan 2011)

Dumbest convo ever...

Kids in class "So what the hell is a telegraph?"
Me to teacher "Can you please explain what a telegraph is for the benefit of the student population?" (Heavy sarcasm, and yes I do know what a telegraph is!)
Teacher to class "Guys, listen up! _____'s going to tell you what a telegraph is!" (Yelling stops)
(Crickets, squeaking chairs)
I explain....
Kids: "Oh! Kinda like that Marconi dude, eh?! That's the little thing gives off noises and stuff with the leaver!"
Me (I had taken five minutes explaining) Uhh... Yeah... *Insert eyeroll*.


I swear certian people in my class are total Eejets...


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jan 2011)

RememberanceDay said:
			
		

> Dumbest convo ever...
> 
> Kids in class "So what the hell is a telegraph?"
> Me to teacher "Can you please explain what a telegraph is for the benefit of the student population?" (Heavy sarcasm, and yes I do know what a telegraph is!)
> ...




Don't you mean idjuts? Trust me, it doesn't get much better as you get older.


----------



## GAP (6 Jan 2011)

Hmmm....I know lots of guys who can relate to this.....

Man dumps wife for being a demon
By NILUKSI KOSWANAGE, Reuters
Article Link

KUALA LUMPUR - A Malaysian man abandoned his wife after a temple medium convinced him that she was a demon who wanted to kill him.

The Star newspaper on Thursday quoted the wife, who gave her name as Loh, as saying that her factory manager husband now wants a divorce and also refuses to meet their two teenage children for fear his wife will use them to kill him.

"The medium told my husband I had been casting spells on him for the past 15 years," Loh was quoted as telling a news conference in Kuala Lumpur.

"He refused to eat or drink at home because he thought I poisoned the food."

Loh said the medium was heavily in debt and likely taking advantage of her husband, who had withdrawn their childrens' savings before deserting the family. 
More on link


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Jan 2011)

So found this on reddit today, :rofl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPQML3zhJ6s&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg-aPB9eZXM&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iPODf3sI3M&feature=related


----------



## Sapplicant (8 Jan 2011)

Some kid, looked no older than 14, comes up to me while I'm smoking, and says:

"Excuse me, but I'm so f*****g high right now, do you have an extra smoke?"


----------



## CougarKing (8 Jan 2011)

:rofl:

Someone has been watching the recent movie "Kick-***" one way too many times.


ABC News report video link



> link
> 
> *Real-life superhero stops car robbery in Seattle*
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabe SF member (9 Jan 2011)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Someone has been watching the recent movie "Kick-***" one way too many times.
> 
> ...



Foolish perhaps, but I can't condemn the man's motives. He's one of the braves, if a bit misguided.


----------



## Sapplicant (10 Jan 2011)

my iq is around 175.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Jan 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> my iq is around 175.


Quoting an idiotic post, from a member banned 5 1/2 years ago because of his idiotic posts...ya, that's likely the dumbest thing read today  :


----------



## kratz (10 Jan 2011)

from today's Edmonton Sun:



> Woman sues after walking into glass door
> By TONY BLAIS, Court Bureau
> Last Updated: January 7, 2011 9:23pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapplicant (10 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Quoting an idiotic post, from a member banned 5 1/2 years ago because of his idiotic posts...ya, that's likely the dumbest thing read today  :




Well, I was searching something as it pertained to standard testing, and IQ's, and this is one of the first things to come up. I read it through the posts, and the link to him not being able to figure out how his cap badge works, and was blown away. Considering it was 5 1/2 years ago, possibly some people hadn't seen it, and might get a good laugh, others might get a lesson on how not to conduct themselves, and the rest might enjoy some feelings of nostalgia. Don't really know what else to say, so I'll let Youtube do it for me.

Have a nice day.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2011)

*Classic rock song censored for its lyrics*

*Editing for nothing for Dire Straits*

From the first link:

It may be classic rock but the song Money for Nothing by Dire Straits will either have to be edited or not played in its original form after a decision by the Canadian Broadcast Standards Council.

After a complaint from a listener to OZ-FM in Newfoundland who heard the song at 9:15 at night, the CBSC ruled that Money for Nothing, a radio staple since 1985, violates the code of ethics on several fronts due to the use of the word "faggot."

More at links

 :

Second comment on the Sun article says it all.


----------



## Hawk (13 Jan 2011)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Save me from the politically correct!!

Hawk


----------



## Dissident (14 Jan 2011)

"I don't need her medical information, just what her prescription was."

In regards to getting my new medical service plan number.


----------



## nuclearzombies (14 Jan 2011)

"Pure MDMA is better than E" , spoken by some random slack jawed yahoo kid while I was getting smokes....  I wanted to slap the idiot right out of him.... aside from the whole drugs=bad thing, it's grossly ignorant. Ecstacy=MDMA=meth that's been screwed with.


----------



## HavokFour (14 Jan 2011)

Was on the 95X Baseline this morning and there was a fellow sitting near the back, and I quote:

"China, CSIS, biological warfare, new world order, child soldiers, abortions, CIA, Barack Obama, thermonuclear war. China, CSIS, biological warfare, new world order, child soldiers, abortions, CIA, Barack Obama, thermonuclear war. China, CSIS, biological warfare, new world order, child soldiers, abortions, CIA, Barack Obama, thermonuclear war. China, CSIS, biological warfare, new world order, child soldiers, abortions, CIA, Barack Obama, thermonuclear war. China, CSIS, biological warfare, new world order, child soldiers, abortions, CIA, Barack Obama, thermonuclear war. China, CSIS, biological warfare, new world order, child soldiers, abortions, CIA, Barack Obama, thermonuclear war. CHINA, CSIS, BIOLOGICAL WARFARE, NEW WORLD ORDER, CHILD SOLDIERS, ABORTIONS, CIA, BARACK OBAMA, THERMONUCLEAR WAR. CHINA, CSIS, BIOLOGICAL WARFARE, NEW WORLD ORDER, CHILD SOLDIERS, ABORTIONS, CIA, BARACK OBAMA, THERMONUCLEAR WAR. CHINA, CSIS, BIOLOGICAL WARFARE, NEW WORLD ORDER, CHILD SOLDIERS, ABORTIONS, CIA, BARACK OBAMA, THERMONUCLEAR WAR. CHINA, CSIS, BIOLOGICAL WARFARE, NEW WORLD ORDER, CHILD SOLDIERS, ABORTIONS, CIA, BARACK OBAMA, THERMONUCLEAR WAR. CHINA, CSIS, BIOLOGICAL WARFARE, NEW WORLD ORDER, CHILD SOLDIERS, ABORTIONS, CIA, BARACK OBAMA, THERMONUCLEAR WAR."

To which I then got off the bus as fast as I could at Mackenzie King and took refuge in Tim Horton's.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jan 2011)

Maybe he was going over a song he had in his head  ;D.


MM


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2011)

Not very lyrical, and I don't get the story.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jan 2011)

Sounds like a typical rap song then  :nod:.

OK, he was doing a schizophrenic rap show...

MM


----------



## Strike (14 Jan 2011)

I was going to say that it sounds like a bad episode of Dora the Explorer:

"Forest, bridge, snowy mountain.
Forest, bridge, snowy mountain.
FOREST, BRIDGE, SNO-WY MOUN-TAIN!"


----------



## Antoine (18 Jan 2011)

I caught a graduate student cutting a good amount of sodium soaked in oil on a paper towel. Sodium is highly flammable, and a fire caused by metal is not good. Oil is used to protect the sodium from atmospheric moisture. However, paper is a good combustible and absorb the oil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium

Worst than 





> Whats the dumbest thing you heard said today?


, it is Whats the dumbest thing you saw today ! Another future book-smart leader graduating from our finest university !

a big  :


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 Jan 2011)

On the train going downtown, a man was stopped by the transit police. When they asked to see is ticket, he fumbles in his pockets, and pulls out what appeared to be a crack tube and a baggie. Then he tells the cop "I'm so #@%$# cracked out I musta forgot to buy one." Then he hands over everything he's holding to the second cop, and politely asks "Can you hold this for a minute please? I think I'm about to get a ticket." 

Could this get any more messed up? Oh hell yes.....

When they handcuffed him, he tells the less than amused transit cop: "Can we make this kinda quick? I got court at 2 and I gotta get more rocks cause you took my other stuff."

Although part of me wanted to laugh, really it is kind of sad/disgusting to see how far gone some folks are because of substance abuse. And it's pretty much a daily occurrence here, everyday I see another person getting beat up, arrested or some other crap because they cant stop using....


----------



## cdnparatrooper (20 Jan 2011)

when my dad said i got an email from jtf2 and he thought they thought he was a terrorist but it turns out the email said this is for web updates only :argument:


----------



## 2010newbie (20 Jan 2011)

In an "Introduction to Entrepreneurship" course last week:

Professor: Can anyone name any successful Canadian Entrepreneurs?
Student: I don't know his name, but the guy that invented Tim Horton's.......
Professor: You mean, Tim Horton?
Student: Yeah, I guess.....


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jan 2011)

Stacked I can sympathize with.  I've shown Niner Domestic several times how to perform certain functions on the computer....but it doesn't sink in. :


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I've shown Niner Domestic several times how to perform certain functions on the computer....but it doesn't sink in. :


 Maybe she's just not into porn.    >

 ;D


----------



## Smirnoff123 (29 Jan 2011)

read this on a youtube comment,



> thanks man , im really thinking about joining the only thing that worries me is my future! whats the pensions like ? other then that i would not hesitate to join﻿ and bag me some rag heads.lol



And the only thing that would *worry me* is if he decides to join! He furthur continues to make an ass of himself when someone calls him on his comment, I would post it but I think it breaks some guidelines  :


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2011)

The Weather Network forecast for Alliston, ON:

Wednesday Overnight - Few flurries

Thursday Morning - Few flurries

Thursday Afternoon - Few flurries

24-Hour Precipitation Outlook
We don't expect any precipitation from Wednesday Overnight to Thursday Evening

 ???


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2011)

File under d'uh: Woman sues Nutella for not being healthy

Link to stupidity

Of course, she's from California.  Land of fruit and nuts.   :


----------



## kratz (15 Feb 2011)

The latest safety hazard on school grounds: *trees*


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> *The latest safety hazard on school grounds: trees*
> 
> New Jersey’s manual of requirements for child-care centres states that outdoor play areas must be free from “hazards to the health, safety or well-being”  of children, but nowhere does it mention trees as possible sources of harm.


And I would argue that these meddling, idiotic scumbag pieces of fecal matter are hazardous to children's health, safety, and well-being!   


Kids no longer develop immunities to common diseases; growing up no one had to disinfect their hands every 30 seconds, yet we survived.

Kids have no concept of being responsible for their behaviours; we were told playing with pointed sticks would put an eye out -- hasn't happened yet.

Having to put hazard warnings on _everything_ simply reduces the likelihood of Darwinism doing it's best to help out our gene pool, provides income for ambulance-chasing lawyers, and increasingly breeds a society that believes you never have to work for your income or take responsibility for your actions -- simply sue someone.


"The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers."
William Shakespeare, _King Henry VI_


Can you tell it's a bit of a peeve?   :nod:


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Feb 2011)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I did my BOTP-2 in Wainright this past summer, and BWW was tacked on to that in the middle of blistering heat. Dragging toboggans over dry ground is a pain for the record!


----------



## JMesh (15 Feb 2011)

A comment on this video:

would you mind awfully utting the whole film oon you tube, please? if you upload it in 10 minute chunks and state clearly that﻿ you do not own any of the material shown and all responsibility and/or credit oes to paramount pictures. this way you are not breaching copyright and it is unlikely that they (the owners) will try and have it removed.


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Feb 2011)

Riding the bus back to work here in Ottawa.  It goes through a rather poor and drug-influenced hood (Vanier) and this is where it's going through now.

 The bus is crammed full of people, and a young woman hops on and recognises a good freind of hers.  She exclaims "WHOA, how you doing!!!?  Last time I saw you, those cops TOOK YOU DOWN!  They ran past me, and took you out!  You doing okay?" ......  :facepalm:... He replies "You shouldn't say that shit in public.  But yeah.  The cops have a hate-on for me.


I found it funny


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Feb 2011)

Just when you think you've heard it all:

http://www.thescreeningroom.ca/2011/02/subliminal-messages-in-disney-films-now-99-more-subliminal.html


----------



## Occam (22 Feb 2011)

Let's see if I can simplify this scenario.

A group of people is victimized by a large corporation.  The large corporation is fined heavily.  The large corporation bills the victims to pay for the fine.

Ludicrous?

Not in Ontario.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Feb 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> A group of people is victimized by a large corporation.  The large corporation is fined heavily.  The large corporation bills the victims to pay for the fine.
> Not in Ontario.



The "House" always wins, and as a homeowner, utility payer, and taxpayer....I hate it.
Same here in NS.
We pay $390/Mo for electricity in a 1600sq/ft house...and we heat the upstairs with a gas fireplace...._And_, we're not home from 0800 through 1700......
I'm not even growin' pot......(maybe I should, to calm me down from getting the energy bill)....


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2011)

Proving the value of proofreading.......again......

An ad on kijiji:



> Hi,
> I'm a stay at home Mom of a 2 year old girl and offering childcare in my home Mon-Friday for children 2 years and older. Charging $12.00 for part time and $20 for full time including snakes and lunch.
> 
> I live near Highview public School. My home is smoke free, with a fully fenced yard.



Snakes?  Cool!   8)

See it here:  http://renfrew.kijiji.ca/c-services-childcare-nanny-Childcare-Available-W0QQAdIdZ262053959


----------



## Pusser (23 Feb 2011)

Do the kids have to take them to the plane?


----------



## kratz (23 Feb 2011)

This headline will feed into supporters of the gun registry:

No one calls RCMP after man fires 15 rounds inside apartment



> The Canadian Press
> 
> Date: Wednesday Feb. 23, 2011 6:26 AM ET
> 
> ...



more at link


----------



## ringknocker82 (23 Feb 2011)

I was the In-charge flight attendant on board a flight to Punta Cana (airline shall remain unnamed) and I had just finished the amenities announcent, which clearly outlines the location of all lavatories on board. 

Passenger: Are there any toilets on this plane?
Me: No, but we do sell adult diapers at a cost of $10. May I remind you that this is a cashless flight, and we only accept credit cards. 

I smile and walk away.


----------



## Larkvall (23 Feb 2011)

China Bans Reincarnation....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9mUR3b_IQw


----------



## blackberet17 (23 Feb 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I was the In-charge flight attendant on board a flight to Punta Cana (airline shall remain unnamed) and I had just finished the amenities announcent, which clearly outlines the location of all lavatories on board.
> 
> Passenger: Are there any toilets on this plane?
> Me: No, but we do sell adult diapers at a cost of $10. May I remind you that this is a cashless flight, and we only accept credit cards.
> ...



Careful, don't give RyanAir any ideas.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-1263905/Ryanair-toilet-charges-phased-in.html


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2011)

A commercial I keep hearing on a radio station from Barrie regarding health care (and a coming election) has this guy asking "Shouldn't I get lab results in minutes instead of days?"  And I always think "What do you think this is?  CSI?"   :


----------



## ringknocker82 (23 Feb 2011)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Careful, don't give RyanAir any ideas.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-1263905/Ryanair-toilet-charges-phased-in.html



Coin operated lavatories; welcome to the future of commercial aviation!


----------



## medicineman (23 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> A commercial I keep hearing on a radio station from Barrie regarding health care (and a coming election) has this guy asking "Shouldn't I get lab results in minutes instead of days?"  And I always think "What do you think this is?  CSI?"   :



No - ER, labs are done in a heart beat there...even when I go stat here at clinic I have to wait 15-20 min, same at VGH.  Only thing I get in a heart beat at the civvy hospitals is a blood gas.

MM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Feb 2011)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> China Bans Reincarnation....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9mUR3b_IQw



They are only on the initiative to defend against Zombies  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Feb 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> No - ER, labs are done in a heart beat there...even when I go stat here at clinic I have to wait 15-20 min, same at VGH.  Only thing I get in a heart beat at the civvy hospitals is a blood gas.
> 
> MM



True enough. I can get a CBC in 10 minutes, but chemistry takes up to an hour.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Feb 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> They are only on the initiative to defend against Zombies  ;D



By gosh.....they might be onto something those wiley devils!! >


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Feb 2011)

Dumbest thing I've heard today?  

We're at just over 60% departmental manning for an upcoming trip, but there's no need to issue a personnel shortage message....


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Feb 2011)

Yesterday:

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/rape-victim-inviting-so-no-jail--rape-victim-inviting-so-no-jail-116801578.html

This "judge" needs to be retired, or educated.....or both


----------



## JesseWZ (1 Mar 2011)

"I'm tired of pretending I'm not special," he said. "I'm tired of pretending I'm not a total b**chin' rock star from Mars."

"I am on a drug, It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."

 :

Me thinks that their might be more than one Mcnugget missing from this Happy Meal.


----------



## CorporalMajor (1 Mar 2011)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> "I am on a drug, It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."


Classic.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2011)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> "I'm tired of pretending I'm not special," he said. "I'm tired of pretending I'm not a total b**chin' rock star from Mars."
> 
> "I am on a drug, It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."
> 
> ...



Here's the link to the video on Yahoo:  Video Link

The man looks (and sounds) like shit.   :


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Mar 2011)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> "I'm tired of pretending I'm not special," he said. "I'm tired of pretending I'm not a total b**chin' rock star from Mars."
> 
> "I am on a drug, It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."



Nuthin a good session of zombie hunting won't sort out. >


----------



## HavokFour (1 Mar 2011)

"How many states does Canada have?"

Overheard this on the 95X Baseline.


----------



## JMesh (1 Mar 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> "How many states does Canada have?"
> 
> Overheard this on the 95X Baseline.



 :rofl: I think back to Rick Mercer in his 22 Minutes days, in "Talking to Americans". Go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhTZ_tgMUdo and skip to the 4:25 mark. Watch it up until at least the little kid and his mother. You won't regret it.


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Mar 2011)

_Dear Brain, _ ....

Conversation about a letter with a  ;D typo.


----------



## willellis (1 Mar 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> :rofl: I think back to Rick Mercer in his 22 Minutes days, in "Talking to Americans". Go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhTZ_tgMUdo and skip to the 4:25 mark. Watch it up until at least the little kid and his mother. You won't regret it.



Oh my god. That whole video is priceless. Thanks for the link, and others should take a peek as well.


----------



## dev_tech (2 Mar 2011)

"I had my wallet stollen and ALL of my ID."

Queue Stupid part, at the passport office.

"Could I see some ID?"

I wanted to punch myself in the face.


----------



## Sapplicant (11 Mar 2011)

A facebook status:

Thinking of all of those in Japan and Hawaii. How much destruction is it going to take for the world to wake up and realize we need to change our ways to save the planet?


----------



## xena (11 Mar 2011)

Just in from a buddy who's teaching High School:



> Student quote of the day - "I didn't like Harry Potter because it was so fantasy, like, trolls weren't even invented...  yet"
> 
> -grade 8 band student.


 :facepalm:


----------



## HavokFour (11 Mar 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> A facebook status:
> 
> Thinking of all of those in Japan and Hawaii. How much destruction is it going to take for the world to wake up and realize we need to change our ways to save the planet?



You should probably unfriend this person.  :facepalm:


----------



## JMesh (11 Mar 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> A facebook status:
> 
> Thinking of all of those in Japan and Hawaii. How much destruction is it going to take for the world to wake up and realize we need to change our ways to save the planet?



In the words of George Carlin,

[quote author=George Carlin]We’re so self-important. So self-important. Everybody’s going to save something now. “Save the trees, save the bees, save the whales, save those snails.” And the greatest arrogance of all: save the planet. What? Are these f***ing people kidding me? Save the planet, we don’t even know how to take care of ourselves yet. We haven’t learned how to care for one another, we’re gonna save the f***ing planet?[/quote]

A great sketch for anyone (less youth and those easily offended) to watch. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eScDfYzMEEw


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2011)

George Carlin was a very wise man that no one took seriously.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Mar 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> "I had my wallet stollen and ALL of my ID."
> 
> Queue Stupid part, at the passport office.
> 
> ...



Something similar happened to me when i lost my driver's permit

Me: I lost my permit and need a replacement
DMV : Ok, whats your name ( pulls up my file and there is a jpeg of my permit)
Me: thats easy
DMV : Do you have ID with you ?
Me : Sure do....pull out military ID
DMV: Oh, thats good for secondary ID....you will also need primary ID
Me: Ok, whats primary ID ?
DMV : DL, birth crtificate or health card

Slightly puzzled, i ask if a passport is good ( i dont have a provincial health card and my birth certificate is German)

DMV : No sir we dont accept passports as ID
Me: Ok, why not ?
DMV : It doesnt prove you are a canadian citizen

So i open my passport on the page where it says " the bearer of this passport is a Canadian citizen"

DMV : well you can be a citizen of 2 countries
Me : Yes but one of them HAS TO BE Canada

DMV : Sir, we dont accept passports as ID

Thank f**k someone found my DL in Hawaii and mailed it back to me.


----------



## Strike (11 Mar 2011)

Last time I checked you didn't need to be a citizen to have a DL either.   :


----------



## aesop081 (11 Mar 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Last time I checked you didn't need to be a citizen to have a DL either.   :



It got even worse when they told me that my only other option was to get a citizenship certificate. My certificate of registration of birth abroad is no longer accepted. So i called the GoC service line........

I couldnt get a DL because i didnt have a citizenship certificate
I couldnt get a citizenship certificate because i didnt have a DL

Very frustrating.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It got even worse when they told me that my only other option was to get a citizenship certificate. My certificate of registration of birth abroad is no longer accepted. So i called the GoC service line........
> 
> I couldnt get a DL because i didnt have a citizenship certificate
> I couldnt get a citizenship certificate because i didnt have a DL
> ...



Sounds like the movie 'Brazil'  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2011)

"In general, if someone is underneath water for an extended period of time, it rally is a difficult thing to survive." - Dr Kimberly Manning, MD on CNN


----------



## downhillslide (12 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Something similar happened to me when i lost my driver's permit
> 
> Me: I lost my permit and need a replacement
> DMV : Ok, whats your name ( pulls up my file and there is a jpeg of my permit)
> ...




Same deal (born in Germany Cdn Army Brat) trying to get a replacement SIN. Certificate of Birth abroad not acceptable nor is passport  or Mil ID to prove you are Canadian citizen, told to apply for Certificate of Canadian citizen card through Immigration Canada where they will accept my certificate of  birth abroad. That process could take 10 months. What a fine bureaucracy we have.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2011)

downhillslide said:
			
		

> Same deal (born in Germany Cdn Army Brat) trying to get a replacement SIN. Certificate of Birth abroad not acceptable nor is passport  or Mil ID to prove you are Canadian citizen, told to apply for Certificate of Canadian citizen card through Immigration Canada where they will accept my certificate of  birth abroad. That process could take 10 months. What a fine bureaucracy we have.



 ;D  Someone just put off their paperwork, hoping that in ten months when you finally get that info someone else will have to deal with it.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Mar 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> "In general, if someone is underneath water for an extended period of time, it rally is a difficult thing to survive." - Dr Kimberly Manning, MD on CNN



Damn that is insightful! I would nevera thunk it!


----------



## GAP (12 Mar 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Damn that is insightful! I would nevera thunk it!



That's because you & me don't have that edjumacational thingy.....Damn....it pays to be smart huh?


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Mar 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> That's because you & me don't have that edjumacational thingy.....Damn....it pays to be smart huh?



Its speelled "smrt". ;D


----------



## GAP (12 Mar 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Its speelled "smrt". ;D



Oh, gosh, you're way ahead of me.... ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Mar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhrfhjLd9e4


----------



## HavokFour (23 Mar 2011)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/23/3171019.htm


----------



## Occam (23 Mar 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/23/3171019.htm



I think Chavez has been huffing some of that cheap Venezuelan gasoline.


----------



## ringknocker82 (31 Mar 2011)

Working a flight to Orlando, Florida. 

Female passenger: (to me) Ma'am, can you please do something about that.

Me: About what ma'am? 

Female pax: That. (points to crying infant)

Me: The baby?

Her: Ya. 

Me: What would you like me to do about it, ma'am?

Her: I don't know, can't you shut it up?

Me: I'm pretty sure I'll get in trouble if I smother it, and I doubt it's mother will appreciate me trying to breast feed her kid. But you're more than welcome to try ma'am. 

I smile and walk away. I sure hope I get back in the military soon, my sarcasm is starting to reach CF proportions and is going to get me in trouble soon. Mind you, the pax around her were killing themselves laughing.


----------



## Sigger (31 Mar 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I smile and walk away.


 :rofl:
Well done. I often find myself in the same boat.. Using epic sarcasm in my workplace and realizing I am not back in the CF yet..


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Mar 2011)

From the CBC comments section on the upcoming debate:



> It's their TV stations with the exception of CBC whom Harper controls


----------



## ringknocker82 (31 Mar 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> Well done. I often find myself in the same boat.. Using epic sarcasm in my workplace and realizing I am not back in the CF yet..



Some habits are just hard to break, at least I didn't drop an 'f' bomb.   :argument: :tsktsk:


----------



## nuclearzombies (31 Mar 2011)

Listening to the election shenanigans on the radio this morning with my boss Dave.....on comes an ad that states

"Only Jack Layton can defeat Stephen Harper in Alberta"

We had to pull over, Dave almost lost control of the vehicle because we was laughing so hard. At face value, that statement is ludicrous, no matter which party you support.


----------



## gcclarke (31 Mar 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Listening to the election shenanigans on the radio this morning with my boss Dave.....on comes an ad that states
> 
> "Only Jack Layton can defeat Stephen Harper in Alberta"
> 
> We had to pull over, Dave almost lost control of the vehicle because we was laughing so hard. At face value, that statement is ludicrous, no matter which party you support.



... I don't think it's inaccurate. The NDP already has one MP in that province. The Liberals still have the "taint" of the National Energy Program souring their prospects for getting anyone elected in that province. NDP's definitely the best bet for getting left-leaning MPs from that province. 

In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Old Sweat (31 Mar 2011)

Michael Harris, the very lefty talk show host on Ottawa's overtherwise right wing talk radio station, opined that Jack was heading to Edmonton at the start of the campaign, because he had a seat there already and sensed that he was poised to clean up in the Alberta capital. 

At the risk of stating the blindingly obvious, Mister Harris is an easterner.


----------



## Nostix (31 Mar 2011)

Jack "Shut-down-the-oilsands" Layton?

...


----------



## GAP (31 Mar 2011)

Especially after he just told Alberta....ooops...Canada that he's going to take 2 billion of the oil company's revenue's for some of his programs....that'll win him a lot of seats.... :


----------



## nuclearzombies (1 Apr 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> ... I don't think it's inaccurate. The NDP already has one MP in that province. The Liberals still have the "taint" of the National Energy Program souring their prospects for getting anyone elected in that province. NDP's definitely the best bet for getting left-leaning MPs from that province.
> 
> In my humble opinion of course.



Even though I feel they have *limited* chances out here in Oil-berta, it may be interesting to note that Edmonton has been somewhat of a Liberal stronghold, and for a long time too. You're still on target gc


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Apr 2011)

An infomercial on TSN today was selling american 2 dollar bills for 10 bucks each, a 20 dollar savings off the normal price of 30 dollars. For an American. Two. Dollar. Bill. Wow.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> An infomercial on TSN today was selling american 2 dollar bills for 10 bucks each, a 20 dollar savings off the normal price of 30 dollars. For an American. Two. Dollar. Bill. Wow.



Yes, but they are the collectable National Park notes, uncirculated, individually numbered and a limited edition.


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, but they are the collectable National Park notes, uncirculated, individually numbered and a limited edition.



That don't make it no smarter, 'least not in my mind ;D


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2011)

There are indeed US $2 notes.  I have a couple.


----------



## Pusser (2 Apr 2011)

You don't see US $2 notes very often because they've never been popular.  Apparently they're bad luck - except around Baltimore, where they were very popular for awhile years ago for betting at the racetrack (Pimlico).


----------



## ringknocker82 (2 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, but they are the collectable National Park notes, uncirculated, individually numbered and a limited edition.


 :rofl:

You're funny Moe!


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Apr 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> An infomercial on TSN today was selling american 2 dollar bills for 10 bucks each, a 20 dollar savings off the normal price of 30 dollars. For an American. Two. Dollar. Bill. Wow.


The Royal Canadian Mint website is going to blow your mind.


----------



## xena (3 Apr 2011)

In a discussion regarding religion and atheism:  "Can you give me an example of where atheism has ever had an Inquisition?  Where atheists tortured and killed religious believers simply because they weren't atheist?"

Apparently Soviet Russia and the Chinese "Cultural Revolution" aren't covered in school anymore.  alm:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> The Royal Canadian Mint website is going to blow your mind.



Come on it would if our circulation coins had Dinosaurs!

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/50cent-lenticular-coin-daspletosaurus-torosus-2010-prod870001


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> You're funny Moe!



Well, I was actually being serious.  But thanks.   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2011)

I think Moe is "funny" too


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I think Moe is "funny" too



Right back at ya, JM!   :nod:


----------



## xena (8 Apr 2011)

In a thread, where a previous poster seemed to overlood the use of punctuation, came the response:



> SENTENCES LEARN TO PUNCTUATE THEM



exactly as written above.  Oh, the irony...


----------



## BernDawg (8 Apr 2011)

The dumbest thing I heard today was "Wow is it ever quiet in here today" when I got to work this morning.  Of course all hell broke lose very shortly after that.  It was the classic - shoot yourself in the foot - statement.


NB. Perhaps I should mention that I was the person who said it!!


----------



## Booty22 (8 Apr 2011)

Someone asked if I was having a few beer tonight.....


Of couse Iam !!! ;D :nod:


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Apr 2011)

Truthful Swedish Soldier Recruitment:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf87lcjbcGM

 ;D


----------



## Rogo (8 Apr 2011)

I like the second one more   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMaVwRXI1WI&feature=relmfu  ;D


----------



## nuclearzombies (9 Apr 2011)

Booty22 said:
			
		

> Someone asked if I was having a few beer tonight.....
> 
> 
> Of couse Iam !!! ;D :nod:



 :cheers: Frappy Hiday!!!


----------



## CorporalMajor (14 Apr 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Listening to the election shenanigans on the radio this morning with my boss Dave.....on comes an ad that states
> 
> "Only Jack Layton can defeat Stephen Harper in Alberta"


:facepalm:



Ok, here's a nugget for you guys.  Some schmo, who sounds like he's in his middle age years calls me up and asks something

Me:  Cpl Bloggins, sir
Moron:  Hi, I was wondering if you knew the contact information of a LCol in Arizona
Me:  Okay.. what is the man's name?
Moron:  Don't know.  But he's in Arizona.
Me:  Well, what unit does he work for?
Moron:  We he's in Arizona
Me:  That's not enough information Sir.  I need a name, otherwise I can't help you.
Moron:   I'm visiting a military museum down there and I need to reach him....
Me:   Doesn't matter.  I don't know what his name is.  How can I find him?

(He continues on, and simply doesn't get it.  :facepalm: )

Me:  Sir, this isn't complicated.  If you don't tell me what his name is, or where he works in Arizona, I have no way of tracking him down.  

He then sounds all sad, as if me not being a psychic is somehow a dissapointment to him.  After a pause, I hang up.   Either a very unfunny prank call or a sign that people around me get dumber every year.


----------



## HavokFour (14 Apr 2011)

"We don't need new warplanes, the ones we have aren't that old!"

 :facepalm:


----------



## Booty22 (14 Apr 2011)

My recruiter asked" will you accept the job offer"..........


----------



## Rogo (14 Apr 2011)

I don't get this last one Booty?


----------



## Booty22 (14 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I don't get this last one Booty?


----------



## Rogo (14 Apr 2011)

Dead serious, what's funny about a recruiter asking that?  It's important.


----------



## Booty22 (14 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Dead serious, what's funny about a recruiter asking that?  It's important.







Yes ok it is, But I was there not even two days prior to see if there was any news they could give me. There wasn't.


I just assume that anyone who would spend the time to go through the whole application, would not turn down an offer.


----------



## Rogo (14 Apr 2011)

I feel like someone who wants a trade and is offered another would not accept this nor would they find it funny.  Or maybe their circumstances have changed


----------



## Alea (14 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I feel like someone who wants a trade and is offered another would not accept this nor would they find it funny.  Or maybe their circumstances have changed



I second that.
Accepting an offer that is not what we want might result in:
1) Not being happy at all in the new career
2) Taking the spot of someone who really wanted that trade

Then... turning down offers also means assuming the consequences. I turned down 2 offers from the Reserve. I decided to hold on to my original choice of trade and Regular. less than 24h00 before my interview for Regular... I got a call saying that the interview was cancelled because they would not treat the 7 opened spots for my trade before the fall... and my file was put to the "inactive mode".

Rogo is right. This no laughing matter. The recruiter will and should ask you if you will accept the offer especially if it is not the trade you initially applied for. 
The CF is a life's career choice. 

Alea

... and I think we might have pretty much derailed a thread that is suppose to be a funny one!


----------



## Rogo (14 Apr 2011)

A random google search for a funny quote should bring us back into a laughing mood.  :nod:


"Last night I lay in bed looking up at the stars in the sky and I thought to myself, where the heck is the ceiling."


----------



## ringknocker82 (15 Apr 2011)

Ok, well, funny thing happened to me at work today. I was walking through the airport, happy because the Timmies line was ONLY 50 people long. Much better than the usual 100.  : An elderly gentleman stops me to ask a question. Now, I'm completely dead serious about this, I couldn't make this sh*t up if I tried. He asks me if it's ok to bring a hand on the plane in his carryon. Now, I'm confused at this point because I could have swore he said HAND. So I ask, "A prosthetic hand?" Because in my mind there's no possible way he's talking about a human hand. His reply was, "No, a hand hand." In my infinite wisdom I try to clarify, "You mean a human hand?" His answer, and I'm not sure if he was being a wise a$$ or was being dead serious, "Is there another kind?" At this point I'm sure I'm being punk'd and Ashton Kutcher is going to appear any minute. Then I realize I'm just a lowly flight attendant working for a low budget Canadian airline and Ashton has bigger fish to fry. So I politely reply, "The Air Canada customer service desk is just past the elevators on the right I'm sure they will be able to help you better." **** Air Canada, they could use the aggravation.  ;D


----------



## Booty22 (15 Apr 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Ok, well, funny thing happened to me at work today. I was walking through the airport, happy because the Timmies line was ONLY 50 people long. Much better than the usual 100.  : An elderly gentleman stops me to ask a question. Now, I'm completely dead serious about this, I couldn't make this **** up if I tried. He asks me if it's ok to bring a hand on the plane in his carryon. Now, I'm confused at this point because I could have swore he said HAND. So I ask, "A prosthetic hand?" Because in my mind there's no possible way he's talking about a human hand. His reply was, "No, a hand hand." In my infinite wisdom I try to clarify, "You mean a human hand?" His answer, and I'm not sure if he was being a wise a$$ or was being dead serious, "Is there another kind?" At this point I'm sure I'm being punk'd and Ashton Kutcher is going to appear any minute. Then I realize I'm just a lowly flight attendant working for a low budget Canadian airline and Ashton has bigger fish to fry. So I politely reply, "The Air Canada customer service desk is just past the elevators on the right I'm sure they will be able to help you better." **** Air Canada, they could use the aggravation.  ;D





http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss163/abbby609/lmafo.jpg


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2011)

Seattle teacher renames Easter eggs ‘spring spheres’

 :


----------



## Rogo (19 Apr 2011)

That's just mind boggling, the lengths people go to in order to accomodate others is just silly in some cases.  By the way, Booty22 your links and picture of the husky are just begging me to denounce them. They aren't funny and seem childish. :2c:


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Apr 2011)

This post:



			
				littleprairie said:
			
		

> Put a single mom on welfare for the amount of 800 dollars together with subsidized apartment and believe me, they would not attempt to find work despite being able. I know of one. Ladies who get married early and start having themselves impregnated with two or three children would circumvent responsible behaviour by filing legal separation or divorce to take advantage of the government's single mom welfare privileges. Bob Raei and the New Democrats were respoonsible for such legislation by buying votes through being suckers by way giving doles. Result? We are 900 billion dollars in debt..In some countries there are laws on economic sabotage. We too have. The only way to indict and convict them is to establish criminal intent. They were successful in the FBI by finding too many with Obama...I am sorry to say this but the man whom many have adored is a candidate for lethal injection..



http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/64647.450/topicseen.html reply #468


----------



## littleprairie (22 Apr 2011)

I think the fiscally irresponsible New Democrats and the Liberals have always the dumbest things to say everyday..Child care in YMCA is only 11 dollars a day..Rabble rousing should be made a crime. Everyday I meet them at 290 Danforth Avenue and 290A Danforth Avenue. I also meet a lot of them in Cecil Street corner St. George. Mayor Ford taunted them 'to go find a job', they retaliated by terrorizing the mayor and councillors and committing violent acts in a townhall meeting.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2011)

littleprairie said:
			
		

> I think the fiscally irresponsible New Democrats and the Liberals have always the dumbest things to say everyday..Child care in YMCA is only 11 dollars a day..Rabble rousing should be made a crime. Everyday I meet them at 290 Danforth Avenue and 290A Danforth Avenue. I also meet a lot of them in Cecil Street corner St. George. Mayor Ford taunted them 'to go find a job', they retaliated by terrorizing the mayor and councillors and committing violent acts in a townhall meeting.



Can you please just shutup for awhile?


----------



## xena (23 Apr 2011)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> I'm still looking for the document authorizing Canada to have a Prime minister.  When I find them, I'll let you know.



Words cannot express my despair...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2011)

> I'm still looking for the document authorizing Canada to have a Prime minister.  When I find them, I'll let you know.


Yeah, I was going to post that the winner was the purveyor of that post, but I decided not to.


----------



## Pusser (24 Apr 2011)

In case anyone was actually curious, the following excerpt from the Constitution Act would seem to authorize the appointment of a cabinet (i.e. ministers), which would presumably include a prime minister:

11. There shall be a Council to aid and advise in the Government of Canada, to be styled the Queen's Privy Council for Canada; and the Persons who are to be Members of that Council shall be from Time to Time chosen and summoned by the Governor General and sworn in as Privy Councillors, and Members thereof may be from Time to Time removed by the Governor General.

Interesting to note that there is no requirement for a minister of the Crown to be a member of the House of Commons.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Apr 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Interesting to note that there is no requirement for a minister of the Crown to be a member of the House of Commons.



Nope, Andrew McNaughton was Minister of Defence as an appointee until he resigned after failing to win a seat.  He was Minister from Nov 44 to Aug 45.  The same with his predecessor Ralston who failed to win a seat but was still made Minister, and the ran in a by-election.

Just think, the Prime Minister could appoint the best person for the job of running the organs of government rather than handing out that responsibility like gold stars for good behavior.

Edit: typo


----------



## hugh19 (24 Apr 2011)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Nope, Andrew McNaughton was Minister of Defence as an appointee until he resigned after failing to win a seat.  He was Minister from Nov 44 to Aug 45.  The same with his predecessor Ralston who failed to win a seat but was still maid Minister, and the ran in a by-election.
> 
> Just think, the Prime Minister could appoint the best person for the job of running the organs of government rather than handing out that responsibility like gold stars for good behavior.



What is a maid minister?? That the minister in charging of cleaning? hehehehehehehe ;D


----------



## Pusser (24 Apr 2011)

As I recall, John Turner was appointed Prime Minister before he actually had a seat in the Commons.  I remember seeing a picture of him sitting in the Gallery for his first parliamentary session.  He eventually won a seat in a by-election.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2011)

This didn't happen today BUT:

While watching a curling game, my sis in law's useless b/f asked "is this played on ice?" :facepalm:

Something happened near the Great Barrier Reef, he said it was off the coast of Newfoundland....   :facepalm:

He didn't think the Great Wall of China was still standing..... :facepalm:


He wants to be the world's best RV Salesman.... :facepalm:


----------



## Hawk (25 Apr 2011)

CBC's reporting that seeding is delayed on the prairies, and they show a picture of an antique tractor and threshing machine sitting in a flooded field. They have such a tremendous grasp of the obvious. Some of the comments are fabulous! I don't know why I read that site! At least this one made me laugh, not want to kick over my monitor!!!

Hawk


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Apr 2011)

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/100565.0/topicseen.html



> Should medical personnel(i.e Medical Officer,Medical Technician,Nursing officers etc.) in the CF wear white berets as one of their headdresses? Why or Why not?


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2011)

Beat me to it - 4 letters come to mind: T-A-R-D.

MM


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Apr 2011)

Heard on the radio today that a man in the US was arrested after dumping roughly $250 worth of gasoline from a gas tank into the street..... so that he could take the empty tank to a scrap metal dealer for the estimated $60 he would get for the metal tank.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/100565.0/topicseen.html



A white beret/

Who is this f**king genius?? :facepalm:

I am so glad that someone developed this emoticon   :facepalm:


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2011)

He's an air cadet...thought the kids at my eldest's squadron were a little odd, but this one takes the cake.  Oh, BTW Jim, he wants to be an infantry officer...have fun mentoring that  ;D.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> He's an air cadet...thought the kids at my eldest's squadron were a little odd, but this one takes the cake.  Oh, BTW Jim, he wants to be an infantry officer...have fun mentoring that  ;D.
> 
> MM



Maybe I'll find some white combat booties for him.  :facepalm:


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2011)

A white I love myself tux?

MM


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Apr 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> He's an air cadet...thought the kids at my eldest's squadron were a little odd, but this one takes the cake.  Oh, BTW Jim, he wants to be an infantry officer...have fun mentoring that  ;D.
> 
> MM



PSSST you're in the open with no cover... the rooster crows at midnight, I say again, the rooster crows at midnight


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> PSSST you're in the open with no cover... the rooster crows at midnight, I say again, the rooster crows at midnight



But does the eagle not fly high in the desert sun? Can bridges be made out of stone? What about a giant wooden badger....

oh yeah....GO BOSTON!!!!


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2011)

In keeping with Jim's answer:

I am Arthur, King of the Britons; I seek the Holy Grail; a European or African Swallow?

Kat - point taken.  On the bright side, highly unlikely the young white bereted parachutist wannabe is from near me .

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2011)

White beret dude won't make it. He's a numpty of the highest order of numpties.


----------



## xena (27 Apr 2011)

Hey! Don't put down my order like that!  

And our habits aren't even white!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Apr 2011)

OK. I think we've beat this one to death. Time to move on.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2011)

Police sued in 'john' sting



> Calgary cops roughed up and questioned a suspected "john" before driving him home without charges, a $225,000 lawsuit claims.
> 
> And in his statement of claim, a copy of which was obtained Thursday by QMI Agency, Joseph Bertrand said he did nothing improper - other than be in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> ...



More at link

Seriously?  Your buddy wants to pick up a prostitute and you're just along for the ride*?   :

*Pun intended   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (29 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Your buddy wants to pick up a prostitute and you're just along for the ride


No one thinks about the poor guy stuck holding the camera while everyone else is having fun.....


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No one thinks about the poor guy stuck holding the camera while everyone else is having fun.....



Oh yes, after he "emphatically denied and refused _any_ involvement in any such 'activities'".


----------



## Danjanou (29 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh yes, after he "emphatically denied and refused _any_ involvement in any such 'activities'".



Well if you're going to deny something you better make sure you "emphatically" do so.  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well if you're going to deny something you better make sure you "emphatically" do so.  8)



"I strenuously object?" Is that how it works? Hm? "Objection." "Overruled." "Oh, no, no, no. No, I STRENUOUSLY object." "Oh. Well, if you strenuously object then I should take some time to reconsider." 

 ;D


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No one thinks about the poor guy stuck holding the camera while everyone else is having fun.....



sad reminisces again?  ;D


----------



## kratz (30 Apr 2011)

Cake? Did some say cake in civy street  

LOL, that is worth a +1


----------



## HavokFour (30 Apr 2011)

First Citizen-In-Right said:
			
		

> To All Canadian Forces Personel,
> 
> Effective Immediately, All Are Under the Lawful Chief Command of First Citizen-In-Right.
> 
> Former Commander-In-Chief Governor General has been found unsustainable in Canada.


----------



## Haletown (30 Apr 2011)

"I didn't think it was unusual for a Community Clinic to be open at 1 in the morning"

Jack Layton . . who wants us to believe  he is intelligent enough to be th Prime Minister  of Canada.


----------



## dinicthus (1 May 2011)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> I've been away from Army.ca so long that my grammar and spelling's gone backwards in progression.



Not a full rout, merely a temporary retrograde maneuver?


----------



## HavokFour (2 May 2011)

"Why does Canada need a military?"

Overheard at the polls today.


----------



## 2011Applicant (2 May 2011)

Stupidest thing I've heard today?

"Don't vote for Stephen Harper"


----------



## BernDawg (2 May 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Stupidest thing I've heard today?
> 
> "Don't vote for Stephen Harper"



 :rofl:


----------



## ModlrMike (2 May 2011)

From Failbook:




> There are fake dead pics circulating.
> 9/11 was an inside job. 'claiming' you killed Bin Laden and burying him at sea while torching the compound where you 'claim' to have killed him leaves no evidence.
> Also let's the Americans think the boogey man is gone when really, he's been in the White House for decades



 :facepalm:

Thankfully not one of my friends...


----------



## Sapplicant (3 May 2011)

"No jackass, the b-52 was a world war 2 plane. It had been around before the US had even entered the war. I'll bet my paycheque on it."


Drinks on me next Ottawa M&G!


----------



## Sapplicant (6 May 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> "No jackass, the b-52 was a world war 2 plane. It had been around before the US had even entered the war. I'll bet my paycheque on it."



I feel it's also worth mentioning that he was 100% certain that the b52 and the Avro Lancaster were one and the same. I really wish I was making this up.


----------



## Old Sweat (6 May 2011)

Is he the new NDP defence critic?


----------



## Sapplicant (6 May 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Is he the new NDP defence critic?



No, but he does believe, firmly, that he's smarter than everyone else around him, and knows what's best all of us. Perhaps he could make a leadership bid for the Liberals, or the Bloc?


----------



## ballz (7 May 2011)

I suppose I should have checked this place out more during the election, but since it's still on that topic... On FB, this girl posted a "Shit Harper Did" link and a discussion followed. One of the first things she said:

"He blatantly puts economics before the greater good of the people in this country, and increases spending in military, security, and surveillance - none of which are to benefit me or any other working class citizen."

I stayed the hell away from this convo...


----------



## Cdnleaf (7 May 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I suppose I should have checked this place out more during the election, but since it's still on that topic... On FB, this girl posted a "crap Harper Did" link and a discussion followed. One of the first things she said:
> 
> "He blatantly puts economics before the greater good of the people in this country, and increases spending in military, security, and surveillance - none of which are to benefit me or any other working class citizen."
> 
> *I stayed the hell away from this convo...*


----------



## nuclearzombies (10 May 2011)

A similiar argument to Sapplicant's, involving our airpower..... the guy is an aquaintance, and is one of those people who thinks they know more than everyone else, cause the internet told them so....

idiot: Canada never should have gotten rid of our A-10's

me: We never had any

idiot: Yes we did, we invented it during World War 2 and the Americans stole the design

me: where in the hell did you hear that cockamamie bullshit!?!? (yes, I used the word cockamamie)

idiot: On the internet

me: You need to loosen your tin foil hat buddy. Do you even know what an A-10 Warthog looks like?

idiot: No, but I know the plane was a similiar design to the German Stuka

me: I would think twice about repeating that to anybody else. I'll save you the trouble and post this conversation on Army.ca....

idiot: You're an *******, you know that?

me: I agree. You should find somebody else to bullshit, you're kinda pissing me off


----------



## 211RadOp (10 May 2011)

Just on the news:

"Gas in Ontario has gone up to $1.38/litre, the highest it has been in years."

Sorry, but it is $1.41.9/litre in Kingston now.


----------



## Occam (10 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Just on the news:
> 
> "Gas in Ontario has gone up to $1.38/litre, the highest it has been in years."
> 
> Sorry, but it is $1.41.9/litre in Kingston now.



...and headed up another 2.5 cents/litre tonight.  Just in case you thought you weren't paying enough.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Sorry, but it is $1.41.9/litre in Kingston now.



Still only $137.9 where I usually fill up.  I'm just thankful I got half a tank at $1.30.9 on the way home from work!   :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2011)

Whereas I'm just thankful my Harley's gas tank is smaller than my Jeep's    :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2011)

Might be time to dig that 650 cc Bonneville out, that's been stored for the last 25+ years, and give it a rebuild.


----------



## Sapplicant (10 May 2011)

To heck with getting something with a bit of versatility, I'm going to buy a Smart car.

(how's that for 'dumbest thing said today' ;D )


----------



## GAP (10 May 2011)

121.9 in Wpg....I just put gas in...


----------



## nuclearzombies (11 May 2011)

I just take the bus or walk. There's no way in hell I'm forking out that kind of money... But then again, I only have me to worry about, and I don't really own many things other than books and tools...


----------



## captloadie (11 May 2011)

Try paying 1.66-1.70 Euros per litre (or around 2.28-2.35 Cdn).


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Just on the news:
> 
> "Gas in Ontario has gone up to $1.38/litre, the highest it has been in years."
> 
> Sorry, but it is $1.41.9/litre in Kingston now.



Looking at a recent drop in Diesel from 1.40 Euro to 1.38 Euro for the cheapest grade.  The highest grades of Diesel here breal 1.70 Euro per lt.   The VW van I have rented seems to have a large tank and I haven't filled it for over a week now.  I am guessing over CDN 200 $ to fill it up.  

So. $1.40 Cdn sounds good to me.  I am sure it sounds good to captloadie as well.


----------



## Rogo (11 May 2011)

Just be thankful you don't pay premium. In guelph last week I paid 151.9 per litre, and that was before the spike. God only knows what it is now.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 May 2011)

This little gem appeared on www.smalldeadanimals.com yesterday:

From S... My Students Write: "The rebel and onion armies showed grose negligence by having many of their battles right inside national parks, like Gettysburg."

It could be subtitled "Why teachers drink."


----------



## Rogo (11 May 2011)

That's incredibly awesome.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 May 2011)

Conversation Overheard Lastnight at Starbucks in Halifax between Hippie Loser and Friends:

"The only reason Harper got back in was because all those Army guys voted for him. We should not let the Army guys vote because the Conservatives bribe them with guns to kill babies with in Iraq and Libya..."
Old guy response from out of the blue to his wife
"Quick check Kajiji we found some village's idiot"


----------



## Sigger (11 May 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> "The only reason Harper got back in was because all those Army guys voted for him. We should not let the Army guys vote because the Conservatives bribe them with guns to kill babies with in Iraq and Libya..."


wow... Just wow.


----------



## Saskboy (11 May 2011)

I want to meet said old guy so I can shake his hand. Bravo. As for said hippie, I'm in favour of revoking his ability to vote for being dimwitted. Does he seriously think that the CF has enough personnel to sway elections, or does he just not understand how our electoral system functions (personally, I suspect the latter)?


----------



## BernDawg (11 May 2011)

+1 SB, except for my revision below


			
				Saskboy said:
			
		

> I want to meet said old guy so I can shake his hand. Bravo. As for said hippie, I'm in favour of revoking his ability to vote *BREED* for being dimwitted. Does he seriously think that the CF has enough personnel to sway elections, or does he just not understand how our electoral system functions (personally, I suspect the latter)?


----------



## Saskboy (11 May 2011)

Too right you, my apologies for the oversight. ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (11 May 2011)

I wager he didn't vote.


----------



## medicineman (11 May 2011)

Saskboy said:
			
		

> I want to meet said old guy so I can shake his hand. Bravo. As for said hippie, I'm in favour of revoking his ability to vote for being dimwitted. Does he seriously think that the CF has enough personnel to sway elections, or does he just not understand how our electoral system functions (personally, I suspect the latter)?



Can't legislate against stupid...

MM


----------



## Saskboy (11 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Can't legislate against stupid...



If only we could...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2011)

Saskboy said:
			
		

> If only we could...



It would cut down on my work here


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2011)

Didn't hear too much stupidity today, but saw lots.

I will tell yall about it later. ;D


----------



## dinicthus (11 May 2011)

Saskboy said:
			
		

> I want to meet said old guy so I can shake his hand. Bravo. As for said hippie, I'm in favour of revoking his ability to vote for being dimwitted. Does he seriously think that the CF has enough personnel to sway elections, or does he just not understand how our electoral system functions (personally, I suspect the latter)?



I'm thinking irrational hate. When you are surrounded by people who all agree with your unrealistic views on the world, occasionally you let them slip out where sane people can witness it.


----------



## nuclearzombies (12 May 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> "The only reason Harper got back in was because all those Army guys voted for him. We should not let the Army guys vote because the Conservatives bribe them with guns to kill babies with in Iraq and Libya..."



To quote Emperor Palpatine from Robot Chicken Star Wars: "Hippies. They suck in every galaxy."
Sounds to me like hippy loser should stick to smoking reefer and eating pizza pops.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 May 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Conversation Overheard Lastnight at Starbucks in Halifax between Hippie Loser and Friends:
> 
> "The only reason Harper got back in was because all those Army guys voted for him. We should not let the Army guys vote because the Conservatives bribe them with guns to kill babies with in Iraq and Libya..."
> Old guy response from out of the blue to his wife
> "Quick check Kajiji we found some village's idiot"



The old fellow has it right. Hippie Loser = needs to be poked in the eye with a sharp object. Kidding of course....


----------



## Danjanou (12 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It would cut down on my work here



Mine too. Hell I'd probably be out of a job. 8)


----------



## Jeremy360 (13 May 2011)

> I wonder how many teams that make it to the Conference Finals go on to the Cup Finals?



I don't have the numbers to support this one, but if I divide by zero and carry the eleven...yes, I'm coming up with about 50%.  I'm sure the poor girl just worded her question incorrectly, but it's right up there with "why can't all the teams open their season at home?" in reference to Vancouver playing in Calgary.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2011)

Not so much dumb but sort of funny.

I went to McD's this morning for coffee and ordered a medium.  The girl at the counter said, "Just to let you know, we don't have any medium hot cups today so we'll give you a large but charge for a medium.  Is that okay?"

I wonder if someone said, "No, I want a medium!"   ???

Although, as a co-worker pointed out, Timmy's would have given me a medium in a large cup.   :

(Thanks to a friend who changed my "coffee allegiance" from Tim's to McD's.  You know who you are.   )


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

The dumbest thing I heard said today?  Well, someone I know changed their "coffee allegiance" from Tims to McD's.  (You know who you are) ;D





















































			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> (Thanks to a friend who changed my "coffee allegiance" from Tim's to McD's.  You know who you are.   )


----------



## Sigger (13 May 2011)

I prefer McD coffee anyways..


----------



## ironduke57 (13 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ... (Thanks to a friend who changed my "coffee allegiance" from Tim's to McD's.  You know who you are.   )


Isn't that from an Canadian perspective kind of treason? I mean when you see how important Timmie´s is for the canadian war effort?

SCNR,
ironduke57 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

My list for today keeps growing











































			
				Sigger said:
			
		

> I prefer McD coffee anyways..


----------



## Sigger (13 May 2011)

Holy mega space in posts batman!


----------



## Rheostatic (13 May 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Holy mega space in posts batman!


I read all that empty space as the internet-forum equivalent of chirping crickets.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 May 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> My list for today keeps growing



Well you are El Commandate, no?  :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2011)

Well, it's not just a matter of taste, it's also a matter of economy.  I can get a small coffee _and_ a muffin at McD's for the same price as a medium Timmy's.  BTW, the McD's small is about the same size as Timmy's medium.   ;D

Not to mention, after you buy five coffees, you get one free.   :nod:


----------



## Sigger (13 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not to mention, after you buy five coffees, you get one free.   :nod:



They still have that going!!??


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

(OT but almost relevant)
I do enjoy the flavour of McD's coffee; however, I was completely turned off of McD's one fine morning.  I stopped in to buy a cup of coffee.  I paid.  And I waited. And waited some more.  I tried to get the pimply-faced teen's attention as to "where is my coffee?", but apparently there was something happening on twitter.  After a few minutes, and right after the customer after me got their stuff (meal included), I left, and I have yet to go back.


(And I don't eat muffins.)



Wait....what?


----------



## Sigger (13 May 2011)

Whats the dumbest thing you heard said today?


			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> And I don't eat muffins.



 ;D


----------



## Pusser (13 May 2011)

Twenty-eight years in the Mob and still haven't acquired a taste for coffee.  The tea at Timmy's is best though.  McD's just hands me a cup of lukewarm water and a tea bag.  It just doesn't work.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> They still have that going!!??



They do in Kingston (at participating restaurants).

TV, while I understand your frustration, that situation could have just as easily happened at Timmy's.

Anyway, back to the regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the regularly scheduled thread.


Not quite yet.   ;D 

McD's changed their coffee a few months back; theirs now tastes much better than Timmies _ever_ did.

Anyone who feels a need to drink Timmies because that makes them a Canadian is clearly a weak, lame, desperate excuse for both a Canadian and a coffee drinker. I live on coffee, so I go for taste rather than marketting. As for being a Canadian, somewhere amongst my tattoos is a maple leaf, so I don't need a Timmies cup should I ever misplace my passport.

OK, _now_ you can return to the regular thread


----------



## Danjanou (13 May 2011)

JM that was worth MPs however 



> Sorry, you have already assessed Journeyman today!


  

Best I can do
:cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Best I can do
> :cheers:


Well it _is_ Friday...the 13th at that......and while I'm stuck within the grid square for duty reasons, I just may have a frosty beverage

          :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> JM that was worth MPs however
> 
> 
> Best I can do
> :cheers:



I gave him some.   :nod:   :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2011)

Hmmm......getting MilPoints....in the "dumbest" thread   :blotto:


----------



## Danjanou (13 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hmmm......getting MilPoints....in the "dumbest" thread   :blotto:



Yeah only you could pull that one off 8)


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Anyone who feels a need to drink Timmies because that makes them a Canadian is clearly a weak, lame, desperate excuse for both a Canadian and a coffee drinker. I live on coffee, so I go for taste rather than marketting. As for being a Canadian, somewhere amongst my tattoos is a maple leaf, so I don't need a Timmies cup should I ever misplace my passport.


I prefer Timmies, although McD's coffee is good as well.  I'm drinking it probably more out of habit than anything.  Though I have no tattoos, I do have *two* passports, so I'm good ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (13 May 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Just on the news:
> 
> "Gas in Ontario has gone up to $1.38/litre, the highest it has been in years."
> 
> Sorry, but it is $1.41.9/litre in Kingston now.



Just a helpful hint to any drivers/smokers in Ottawa, there's a little gas station on Bantree Road in the industrial park, beside the Metro distribution warehouse, that consistently has prices from 5 to 8 cents a litre cheaper than anywhere else. And, they sell premium cigarettes (Export Blue, etc...) for app. 18.80 for 2 packs. This would be especially beneficial if you worked, say, at the National Defense building on Walkley, since it's barely a 2 minute drive from where you work. Or if you just happen to be in the neighbourhood. 

Last night the gas there was 1.25.7/L.


----------



## Danjanou (13 May 2011)

Stopped fora beer or six after work. Bar discussion turned to the news story out of Tenerife today where some poor woman was decapitated. Once Mensa member at the next table  asked if "she ( the woman who was decapitated) was ok?"

Yeah sure she is :


----------



## OldSolduer (13 May 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Stopped fora beer or six after work. Bar discussion turned to the news story out of Tenerife today where some poor woman was decapitated. Once Mensa member at the next table  asked if "she ( the woman who was decapitated) was ok?"
> 
> Yeah sure she is :



 :facepalm:
She'll never head up a committee of any sort......


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> She'll never head up a committee of any sort......


Yeah, I've been drinking, but that made me laugh a bit louder than I should have ;D


----------



## FactorXYZ (13 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> She'll never head up a committee of any sort......



Heads are gonna role...


----------



## dinicthus (14 May 2011)

FactorXYZ said:
			
		

> Heads are gonna role...


----------



## nuclearzombies (14 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> She'll never head up a committee of any sort......



Mr Seggie gets bonus points for making me snort beer by accident, short circuiting my laughter into choking and sputtering. What were we talking about again?? *cracks fresh beer*


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2011)

I'll just be....heading.....off now....

 >


----------



## George Wallace (15 May 2011)

dinicthus said:
			
		

> I'm thinking irrational hate. When you are surrounded by people who all agree with your unrealistic views on the world, occasionally you let them slip out where sane people can witness it.



This doesn't say much for where our society is heading.........Which Riding voted in a member of the Green Party?


----------



## medicineman (15 May 2011)

The one next door to mine... :.  But hey, it's BC, what could you expect?

MM


----------



## George Wallace (15 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The one next door to mine... :.  But hey, it's BC, what could you expect?
> 
> MM



Thanks.  I'm out of country, and the news here was very sparse, only that Harper had won a majority, and that the NDP replaced the Liberals as the LOYAL Opposition and that the Greens had elected a member to the House.


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 May 2011)

Kid at RCSCC: "Oh. So World War One was before World War Two?"
*This was in front of the CO.*
Me: *Facepalm* Yes, you dumbass. Now STFU. Now. Before you ask when World War Three was."
Kid: "World War Three? Wasn't that in 2001?"
Me: *Walks away*


----------



## Occam (15 May 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Kid at RCSCC: "Oh. So World War One was before World War Two?"
> *This was in front of the CO.*
> Me: *Facepalm* Yes, you dumbass. Now STFU. Now. Before you ask when World War Three was."
> Kid: "World War Three? Wasn't that in 2001?"
> Me: *Walks away*



Congratulations - this is now the dumbest thing I've seen today.

This is going to sound harsh, but it needs to be said:

You're an Able Cadet, not an Able Seaman.  Able Seaman is a rank in the CF, not Cadets.  Secondly, at the lofty rank of Able Cadet, I hope you're not addressing Ordinary Cadets as "dumbass", and telling them to STFU.  I certainly don't think you're saying that in front of your CO, or you'd have been straightened out very quickly.  If I'd have caught you doing that many, many, many moons ago when I was Coxwain of my corps, you'd have been straightened out very quickly.  Instead of belittling them, how about teaching them about something which they obviously don't know about?  That's what the Cadet program is supposed to be about - making better, smarter youth citizens, not making fun of people.


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 May 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Congratulations - this is now the dumbest thing I've seen today.
> 
> This is going to sound harsh, but it needs to be said:
> 
> You're an Able Cadet, not an Able Seaman.  Able Seaman is a rank in the CF, not Cadets.  Secondly, at the lofty rank of Able Cadet, I hope you're not addressing Ordinary Cadets as "dumbass", and telling them to STFU.  I certainly don't think you're saying that in front of your CO, or you'd have been straightened out very quickly.  If I'd have caught you doing that many, many, many moons ago when I was Coxwain of my corps, you'd have been straightened out very quickly.  Instead of belittling them, how about teaching them about something which they obviously don't know about?  That's what the Cadet program is supposed to be about - making better, smarter youth citizens, not making fun of people.



Just clairifying-This was an Leading Seaman

The CO had already left, shaking her head.
This kid was in grade 11 (I know him personally. He should have known this.)
I don't know about you, but in our Corp, they call us Able (or Leading, Ordinary, Master... whatever) SEAMAN. Even our CO and XO.
It was more of a joke, how I said it. You had to be there to fully understand.


----------



## Occam (15 May 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Just clairifying-This was an Leading Seaman
> 
> The CO had already left, shaking her head.
> This kid was in grade 11 (I know him personally. He should have known this.)
> ...



I'll take back what I said about the ranks - I see on Cadets.ca that for some reason, they've abandoned O/C, A/C and L/C for Ordinary/Able/Leading Seaman.  Doesn't sound right to me, but it's not my call.

Regardless, what you said was inappropriate, joke or not.  In the CF, I don't go about telling my subordinates (and especially not my peers or superiors) to STFU, or call them dumbass, regardless of the situation.  Being a cadet doesn't make it right, either.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2011)

Alright. Let's move on.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Old Sweat (16 May 2011)

I just heard a conversation that went something like this on CFRA in reference to a "split vote" system:

Caller (C): I voted for the NDP, but how did part of my vote go to the Liberals?

Host (H): It doesn't. The split vote means that people either voted for the Liberals or the NDP, allowing the Conservatives to win. For example, say the CPC candidate got 10,000 votes and the Liberal got 8,000 and the NDP got 6,000. In this example the Conservative won with 10,000 votes, but if the others had all voted for the Liberal or the NDP, their candidate would have won.

C: But I don't want my vote to go the Liberals.

H (with incredulous tone growing by the minute): It won't but in this cases more people voted for the Liberals and the NDP than voted for the Conservative, but he won because he had the most votes.

C: But how can people vote for two candidates? I don't understand.

Somewhere in the process C then called Harper "Hitler Harper" which allowed H to change the subject and launch into a lecture on courtesy and common sense vesrus free speech.

Edit to add: C was concerned because she voted NDP to prevent Harper from getting a majority, but he got one anyway because of the split vote system. She couldn't understand why or how her vote was split, thus allowing Harper to get his majority.


----------



## Pusser (16 May 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I just heard a conversation that went something like this on CFRA in reference to a "split vote" system:
> 
> Caller (C): I voted for the NDP, but how did part of my vote go to the Liberals?
> 
> ...



I'm reminded of a quote often attributed to P.T. Barnum:

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public."

Substituting "Canadian" for "American" in this case might seem appropriate.

Sigh.... :-\


----------



## medicineman (16 May 2011)

So many cattle, not enough prods...

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2011)

So many villages without their idiots.

Have a look:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNBNqUdqm1E&feature=related


----------



## Pusser (16 May 2011)

If only the Darwin Awards were part of the nationa honours system...


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> If only the Darwin Awards were part of the nationa honours system...



Honours and Awards would be even further behind.


----------



## Sapplicant (16 May 2011)

> A 2009 study of more than 10,000 people in 18 countries in Europe, the US, South America and Africa found that, apart from in some polygamous societies, men and women tend to have the same number of offspring.


 
This was how a website tried to prove whether men were more/as/less promiscuous than women, by looking at how many children people have. I've gone through a period of great promiscuity accomplishments, and my child count sits firmly at 0. I'm 100% certain that I'm not the only one.

:facepalm:



Edited for clarity.


----------



## brendanhm1 (18 May 2011)

Pretty much every time some reserve geezer tries to tell me his war story from (Northern Ireland, Bosnia, other gay UN tours and 'hardcore' field ex's)....

If your that person, just know that every time you start telling me about that one gunshot you heard that one day watching some gate in Ireland/Bosnia etc - I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.


----------



## Journeyman (18 May 2011)

torunisfun said:
			
		

> Pretty much every time some reserve geezer tries to tell me his war story  from (Northern Ireland, Bosnia, other gay UN tours and 'hardcore' field ex's)....
> 
> If your that person, just know that every time you start telling me about that one gunshot you heard that one day watching some gate in Ireland/Bosnia etc - I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.


Hang on.....based on your posts, are you not some Reservist (with bad dental work), who may or may not now have a "war story" ??




It's in "Radio Chatter" -- I actually don't care either way   :


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 May 2011)

Ohhhhhh boy... So I'm in residential construction, my employer and I could loosely be described as the guys that sort things out when things go awry... today our homebuilder directed us to get a basement framing job sorted out. Upon arriving at said basement, a "framer" was snapping out chalklines for baseplates (the bottom of a frame wall). The line was out about 8 inches over 10 feet...

Me: What's up with this line man? It's out by a half a foot or more.

Framer: My chalkline is crooked.

Me: *speechless*, with look of utter disbelief

My Boss: What the $#! do you mean, your chalkline is crooked!?!?

Framer: I bought it yesterday and it wont snap a straight line. 

Me: I'm 100% certain the problem isnt with the chalkline. 

Framer: Are you saying I did this wrong? $#@! you!

Me: I was trying to be polite, but seeing as how you don't wanna play ball, here's the deal: Your measuring needs work, cause this line is about as crooked as Paul Martin.

Framer: $#@!##$ $#@#$% 

Me: I'm pretty sure that you wouldnt survive that ride. Tell you what: let's measure this right and get this basement built so's the drywallers can get this boarded.

Framer: #$@#$ this, I'm outta here.

Me: Sold!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 May 2011)

My experience with chalklines is limited to creating giant checkerboards, but dont they work on tension when pulled tight and the lift line and snap down?


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2011)

torunisfun said:
			
		

> I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.



Better think fast before someone with way cooler stories that you decides to headbutt *YOUR* nose into pulp.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2011)

torunisfun said:
			
		

> Pretty much every time some reserve geezer tries to tell me his war story from (Northern Ireland, Bosnia, other gay UN tours and 'hardcore' field ex's)....
> 
> If your that person, just know that every time you start telling me about that one gunshot you heard that one day watching some gate in Ireland/Bosnia etc - I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.



Hey you're a pretty funny guy. Some of those "Reserve geezers" have actually been shot at,,,,or shot. 

Fill out your profile. Lets see YOUR bona fides. And FYI, Nothern Ireland was a nasty little affair that lasted 30 years. The IRA used similar tactics that the Taliban have copied, ie the use of IEDs. You may want to wind your neck in before someone chops it off.

Oh....my "gay" UN tours - Cyprus, Croatia - (Medak Pocket) 
When I was the gate guard at The Ledra Palace Hotel.....


----------



## frank1515 (18 May 2011)

Anything posted by First Citizen-in-Right...  ;D Hope he doesn't send Rockstar Vatican Assassins to my home and tell me that David Llyod Johnston(by the way, no need to add his middle name, we all know who he is) is an illegal space alien who commands the CIA or something...

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 May 2011)

torunisfun said:
			
		

> Pretty much every time some reserve geezer tries to tell me his war story from (Northern Ireland, Bosnia, other gay UN tours and 'hardcore' field ex's)....
> 
> If your that person, just know that every time you start telling me about that one gunshot you heard that one day watching some gate in Ireland/Bosnia etc - I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.



It would have to be this loser.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2011)

So, there I was, in Cyprus.  Man, what a tough tour.  Not only did we have to deal with the Turk army and the Greek army, but we had the heat.  And, little did I know then, but a future war would make my tour look like a holiday.  In fact, on my way home from that future war, I would stop off on that island in the eastern Med for just that: a holiday.   Of course, there are nine Canadian soldiers buried on that island.  (You see, until 1970, a soldier was buried where he fell, more or less.)  Those nine Canadians are:

Trooper Joseph H. Campbell
Lieutenant Kenneth E. Edmonds
Rifleman Perry James Hoare
Lance Corporal Joseph P. Chartier
Private Joseph P. E. Bernard
Trooper Lennard Wain Nass
Corporal O.J. Redmond
Corporal  K.A. Salmon 
Private T.A. Lerue


Of course, there was that nasty business in 1974 that interrupted, albeit only for a bit, that "vacation mode".  But that was short-lived and only caused a "minor inconvenience" to the 2 KIA and 17 WIA in July of that year.   But since that was all past when I was there, of course, I'm just a dolt for even  bringing it up.  I suppose I should just bin that medal...


You know what?  I'm taking my filter off at my own peril.


Torunisfun.  I served there, on that island, and dealt with my own issues there.  Many others on this forum served elsewhere (Bosnia, Croatia, etc).  For what it's worth, I never served in the Balkans through a fluke in my career path.  But I don't bemoan others for their service.  They could be in NDHQ, they could be in Alert, they could be at a training centre, or they could be "inside the wire" or whatever.  We all have a role to play.  And if you think it's the dumbest thing you hear that someone talks about their tour, whereever that may be, away from friends and family (in the days before internet, when you used Shortwave radio to talk to home, trying to get your kids to use proper voice procedure), well, then, might I suggest that you go fuck yourself.  And shut the fuck up.


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 May 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> My experience with chalklines is limited to creating giant checkerboards, but dont they work on tension when pulled tight and the lift line and snap down?



Yes, you are correct. A tight line, when snapped should produce a straight line. The guy failed to apply the 3-4-5 rule to get a line square to the wall. That was problem number one. Somewhow this fella was able to produce a bent line. You'd have to sight down the line to see it, but sure as shit it was crooked.... I suppose you could get that result if you had debris on the floor.....


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 May 2011)

torunisfun said:
			
		

> If your that person, just know that every time you start telling me about that one gunshot you heard that one day watching some gate in Ireland/Bosnia etc - I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.



We-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-h-helllllll then there, I got a doozy for you: when I was four, living at Namao I rode my tricycle up to the end of the flight line, went right through the gate and proceeded down the flight line, waving at several Hercs taking off. I made it all the way to the hangars, where some guys working on helos kept me busy looking at shiny stuff while they got a hold of my old man. There were no gunshots.

Do I still get a nose smashing headbutt? Please?


----------



## Container (18 May 2011)

The worst things Ive ever been in have started in places considered vacation tours at one time. In fact the last funeral I was from a nothing call.

I get that you dont want to talk about it all the time. Everybody has met "that guy"- and everybody eventually rolls their eyes at him but come on man. Give your head a shake.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 May 2011)

[quote author=torunisfun]
Situation:
-I am a reservist
[/quote]


> Pretty much every time some reserve geezer tries to tell me his war story from (Northern Ireland, Bosnia, other gay UN tours and 'hardcore' field ex's)....


You guys are the absolute worst. You go on a tour as a reservist augmenting the battlegroup or whoever and you come back to toon land a high speed low drag death machine.  Let's hear some of your "well, BUDS, Back in battalion..." stories.



> If your that person, just know that every time you start telling me about that one gunshot you heard that one day watching some gate in Ireland/Bosnia etc - I'm just thinking about how badly I want to head butt your nose into pulp.


If you had a backbone you'd actually do something about it instead of bragging about it on the internet, you're one of the guys who sits in the mess and goes on and on about how badass and crazy they are, OR take any chance you get to "go PTSD" and make a scene.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2011)

Michigan $2 million lottery winner on food stamps



> DETROIT (Reuters) - A Michigan Lottery $2 million jackpot winner from last year is eligible and collecting some food stamp assistance under a loophole state officials have been working for months to close.
> 
> Leroy Fick, who lives near Saginaw, took a lump sum payment for his June 2010 prize, buying a house, a used 2008 Audi and investing the rest, attorney John Wilson said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what's worse; the fact that this guy can get food stamps or the fact that his money is so poorly invested that his income is less than $5,000 per year.   :


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Michigan $2 million lottery winner on food stamps
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse; the fact that this guy can get food stamps or the fact that his money is so poorly invested that his income is less than $5,000 per year.   :



I agree.  Now, if I had no mortgage payments, I would STILL require more than 5k/annum for things like food, gas, electricity..... But I suppose he doesn't have to buy food  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Michigan $2 million lottery winner on food stamps
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse; the fact that this guy can get food stamps or the fact that his money is so poorly invested that his income is less than $5,000 per year.   :


In spite of how much tax was taken off the top (unlike lottery winnings here in Canada), how little was left, and how poorly was it invested to make less than $5K/year?  Sounds like the "Consolidated Mattress Fund" to me...


----------



## CountDC (20 May 2011)

Saw this story on the news. Supposedly by taking the lump sum he only recieved 850k and not 2 mil.  Poor baby.  House and car took a nice little chunk.  The only investment I can think of was a deposit to a bank account paying a little bit of interest.  

In the article the only one they showed complaining was a woman and her complaint was that he was using the food card.  She felt it wasn't fair as she should have been getting the money spent to feed him.

In his defence he did contact the authorities about the card and was told to keep it as he still qualifed to use it.  His lump sum did not count as income. Legal yes, moral - not in my books.


----------



## HavokFour (20 May 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Saw this story on the news. *Supposedly by taking the lump sum he only recieved 850k and not 2 mil.*  Poor baby.  House and car took a nice little chunk.  The only investment I can think of was a deposit to a bank account paying a little bit of interest.
> 
> In the article the only one they showed complaining was a woman and her complaint was that he was using the food card.  She felt it wasn't fair as she should have been getting the money spent to feed him.
> 
> In his defence he did contact the authorities about the card and was told to keep it as he still qualifed to use it.  His lump sum did not count as income. Legal yes, moral - not in my books.



There's this lovely tax in the US which forces you to pay up to or more than 25% of the value of a prize.  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Saw this story on the news. Supposedly by taking the lump sum he only recieved 850k and not 2 mil.  Poor baby.  House and car took a nice little chunk.  The only investment I can think of was a deposit to a bank account paying a little bit of interest.


Thanks for this - I'm going to guess taking a monthly or weekly payment instead would have nudged him well past the $5K/year.


----------



## Bass ackwards (20 May 2011)

The income he receives from investing the remaining money leaves Fick eligible under federal rules for food assistance of "far less than $5,000 for the year," Wilson said.

I don't think this is referring to how much he gets from his investment (which may indeed be poor), but rather how much he is still eligible to receive in food assistance. 
It is silly to the extreme though, that a guy with a cheque for nearly nine hundred grand can be collecting _any_ financial assistance.


----------



## BernDawg (20 May 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Yes, you are correct. A tight line, when snapped should produce a straight line. The guy failed to apply the 3-4-5 rule to get a line square to the wall. That was problem number one. Somewhow this fella was able to produce a bent line. You'd have to sight down the line to see it, but sure as crap it was crooked.... I suppose you could get that result if you had debris on the floor.....


I have seen chalk lines snapped incorrectly but 8"!!!  :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (20 May 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I have seen chalk lines snapped incorrectly but 8"!!!  :facepalm:



That's why they have shows like "Canada's Worst Handyman"..... ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2011)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> [In reference to giant hole in ceiling with petals of drywall hanging down, and friend who I taught how to fix such a hole the day prior.]
> Me: What are you doing?
> Friend: I'm gluing the petal edges back together with joint compound.
> Me: But... Are you gonna tape the joints at least?
> ...



Guess you didn't teach him that well


----------



## GAP (23 May 2011)

Best Buy Employee Loses Job After Thwarting Shoplifter
http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2011/05/03/best-buy-employee-loses-job-after-thwarting-shoplifter/?ncid=txtlnkuscare00000002
By David Schepp, Posted May 3rd 2011

As the saying goes, a good deed never goes unpunished. At least that's what a 51-year-old worker at Best Buy recently discovered all too well when he attempted to thwart a shoplifter.

Roger Kline, 51, lost his job last week after he tried to stop a thief from stealing about $1,600 in merchandise at the electronics retailer's store in Billings, Mont.

Kline's instincts took over, he told the Billings Gazette in detailing the March 28 incident, and instead of letting the man dash away, Kline grabbed the thief and threw him to the ground. The alleged shoplifter was arrested, charged with felony theft and awaits trial.

Kline, meanwhile, was called into his manager's office last week and handed a notice of involuntary separation. He had been fired.

Best Buy's employment policies prevent employees from "pursuing shoplifters under any circumstance or using physical force to detain them" and can be fired for doing so, the Gazette reported.

That policy isn't uncommon among retailers, says Robert Miller, who sits on the Society for Human Resource Management's employee health, safety and security expertise panel.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Best Buy Employee Loses Job After Thwarting Shoplifter



Consider this if you were the business owner:

If the shoplifter gets injured in the act of apprehension, who's liable?
If the employee gets injured in the act of apprehension, who's liable?

As soon as the retailer promotes this kind of action, they accept some form of liability - and those costs (as a direct result of legal and medical costs, or resulting increases in insurance costs) could be a lot more than the value of the goods. If the store doesn't fire the employee, it leaves the tacit impression that they support the action. Sometimes there is a rational basis behind what seem to be odd policies.


----------



## Occam (23 May 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Consider this if you were the business owner:
> 
> If the shoplifter gets injured in the act of apprehension, who's liable?
> If the employee gets injured in the act of apprehension, who's liable?
> ...



No, it's still an irrational basis behind odd policies.  Lawyers tend to cause these problems, and only legislators have the power to fix them.

If the shoplifter gets injured in the act of apprehension, the state should be responsible for medical costs - as part of their resulting incarceration.

If the employee gets injured in the act of apprehension, the state should be responsible under "Good Samaritan" laws.

Evil thrives when good men do nothing.  Doing good should pay while crime should not.


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2011)

"in August 2009, two college-age Best Buy employees were fired from a Broomfield, Colorado Best Buy after tackling an alleged shoplifter. A Best Buy spokeswoman said all employees "are aware, and trained, on the standard operating procedures for dealing with shoplifting or theft – which includes ceasing pursuit of a suspected shoplifter once they exit the store." This, she said, was for the safety of employees.":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/76543/post-929077.html#msg929077
This thread: Reply #1565 on: April 29, 2010, 11:46:54 



			
				Occam said:
			
		

> If the employee gets injured in the act of apprehension, the state should be responsible under "Good Samaritan" laws.



That is for providing First-aid:
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_01g02_e.htm


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> No, it's still an irrational basis behind odd policies.  Lawyers tend to cause these problems, and only legislators have the power to fix them.
> 
> If the shoplifter gets injured in the act of apprehension, the state should be responsible for medical costs - as part of their resulting incarceration.
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but unless those changes are made to protect those involved, the retailer's profit driven decision-making process operates within the bounds of the current limitations. That forms the basis of a rational process (i.e., it is a logical conclusion within existing restraints), whether or not it aligns with anyone's perceptions of the value of moral actions by individuals.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but unless those changes are made to protect those involved, the retailer's profit driven decision-making process operates within the bounds of the current limitations. That forms the basis of a rational process (i.e., it is a logical conclusion within existing restraints), whether or not it aligns with anyone's perceptions of the value of moral actions by individuals.



The CPC has started turning the namby pamby nanny policies of previous governments and Crown Attorneys and is moving to give the 'everyman' the right to defend their property without interference of overzealous police, prosecutors and insurance companies.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2010/10/29/chen-verdict.html


----------



## Occam (23 May 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> That is for providing First-aid:
> http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_01g02_e.htm



I said should be, not is responsible.


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2011)

"If the employee gets injured in the act of apprehension, the state should be responsible under "Good Samaritan" laws."

That would be WSIB. In Ontario, at least.
"No-fault insurance: The WSIB generally does not consider who is at fault when determining benefits.":
http://www.wsib.on.ca/en/community/WSIB/ArticleDetail?vgnextoid=2cb9e35c819d7210VgnVCM100000449c710aRCRD


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "If the employee gets injured in the act of apprehension, the state should be responsible under "Good Samaritan" laws."
> 
> That would be WSIB. In Ontario, at least.
> "No-fault insurance: The WSIB generally does not consider who is at fault  when determining benefits.":
> http://www.wsib.on.ca/en/community/WSIB/ArticleDetail?vgnextoid=2cb9e35c819d7210VgnVCM100000449c710aRCRD



Just to clarify what mm said. 

That is the role of another branch of the Ministry of Labour (in Ontario). A report of an injured worker will result in an investigation by an Occupational Health & Safety Inspector to determine fault(s) and remedies.


----------



## HavokFour (23 May 2011)

*Ohio Boys Suspended For Farting On School Bus*​
Article



> An Ohio seventh-grader was suspended last week for doing arguably the most predictable thing a 13-year-old boy could do for a laugh on the school bus. He cut the cheese.
> 
> Canal Winchester Middle School students Anthony Nichols and another boy lost their bus privileges on Friday for their stinky stunt, which prompted the customary rousing laughter and "lowering of windows," according to the Columbus Dispatch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissident (23 May 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> *Ohio Boys Suspended For Farting On School Bus*​
> Article



What's next? Suspensions for random erections?


----------



## helpup (24 May 2011)

hmmm, What's Up with random erections?!?!   ;D

or for that matter let's take it further and outlaw perky nipples.   At least cover the offending appendages


----------



## redzaku (24 May 2011)

this:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091006183258AA9opCr


----------



## helpup (24 May 2011)

Never mind I was not asking to find out just trying some word play. ah well


----------



## Container (24 May 2011)

Gunso grunt said:
			
		

> this:
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091006183258AA9opCr



Why do I need about how to steal an Ipod from Walmart?


----------



## helpup (24 May 2011)

I am guessing that is his dumbest thing he heard today.   Of course that is just a guess


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Why do I need about how to steal an Ipod from Walmart?



Try reading the thread title.............


----------



## Container (26 May 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Try reading the thread title.............



Ahhhhh....sorry- when I read his respnse I thought he was referring to the post above about random erections.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 May 2011)

> Entertainment website TMZ said sources claimed producers were concerned the singer's Newcastle accent was too strong for US audiences.




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13558288


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2011)

Found on Yahoo News:

Seismologists Tried for Manslaughter for Not Predicting Earthquake

Earthquake prediction can be a grave, and faulty science, and in the case of Italian seismologists who are being tried for the manslaughter of the people who died in the 2009 L'Aquila quake, it can have legal consequences.

The group of seven, including six seismologists and a government official, reportedly didn't alert the public ahead of time of the risk of the L'Aquila earthquake, which occurred on April 6 of that year, killing around 300 people, according to the U.S. Geological Survey.

More at link

Well, I guess people can start suing weathermen, too..........      :


----------



## OldSolduer (27 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Found on Yahoo News:
> 
> Seismologists Tried for Manslaughter for Not Predicting Earthquake
> 
> ...



Why stop with weathermen?  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Found on Yahoo News:
> 
> Seismologists Tried for Manslaughter for Not Predicting Earthquake
> 
> ...



Upcoming news story lead paragraph:  





> "For the fifth month in a row, Italian government seismologists have unsuccessfully predicted an earthquake.  Italian earthquake monitoring agency spokesperson Giuseppe Blogginsoni says, "we can never be too careful, given the unpredictable nature of seismic events."  Meanwhile, a row between officials in the region and Rome continues over who should pay for precautions taken as a result of the inaccurate predictions...."


Be careful what you wish for....


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Upcoming news story lead paragraph:  Be careful what you wish for....



Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Journeyman (27 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, I guess people can start suing weathermen, too..........


Hell yes!! 
As someone whose spent more wet-weather riding on the Harley this season than sunny, I say sue the bastards!


----------



## hugh19 (27 May 2011)

OK it may not have been something I heard. But I saw a couple of lawndarts walking around dockyard today. One of them had sunglasses with the really wide arms on them. But the one arm was on the outside of the beret. OK is this normal? As it looked ridiculous.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 May 2011)

Dumb question but what is a lawn dart?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 May 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Dumb question but what is a lawn dart?



a paratrooper


----------



## medicineman (28 May 2011)

sledge said:
			
		

> OK it may not have been something I heard. But I saw a couple of lawndarts walking around dockyard today. One of them had sunglasses with the really wide arms on them. But the one arm was on the outside of the beret. OK is this normal? As it looked ridiculous.



I'd have to say "No"...

MM


----------



## helpup (28 May 2011)

As someone with "lawndarts" in Bn I will say no.  But those style of  Oaklies are creeping in popularity.  The wide arm with the O on the side about a inch in size.  They are not suppose to wear it but enforcement of types of glasses have been spotty at best.  I even had the CSM ask me what our policy is on it. I told him no change from the CF however enforcement tends to follow what the DSM/RSM allows or bans.  Troops working for me know not to wear them but if it is not enforced unit wide it becomes a loosing battle.


----------



## cdnparatrooper (29 May 2011)

in my cadet corps

RSM:attention
cadet: (starts jumping up and down)
platoon W.O:what the hell stop jumping
cadet: oh sorry didn't hear

2nd time
i almost past out on parade square
and CIC walks me off

cadet says to me " you got owned"


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 May 2011)

golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> in my cadet corps
> 
> RSM:attention
> cadet: (starts jumping up and down)
> ...




Haha... Have a few like that at my corp...


----------



## Jeremy360 (31 May 2011)

The dumbest thing I've heard today, but the day is young:



> Canadiens still would not have invented the wheel if not for the U.S. Let's not even get into military defense. So Canada, take the Thrashers, put them in your small market tv audience and shove it all up your ass.



You'd think they were losing a hockey team or something.


----------



## helpup (31 May 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> The dumbest thing I've heard today, but the day is young:
> 
> You'd think they were losing a hockey team or something.



That is funny, is he talking about Montreal or "Canadian's"  and the last time I checked the wheel was invented well prior to Europeans landing in North America.  We collectively brought that over with us.  ( I think one or two tribes may have had a wheel analogy though I cant recall and it makes sense that they didn't since it was the Spanish that brought over the (ooops I mean ) Horse


----------



## BernDawg (31 May 2011)

Really? Small market TV audience? How come all of the playoffs were televised on Canadian networks and not on US ones?? NBC only stepped up to the plate for the finals and probably only because there is an American team in it, they had to fit it in around the NBA finals apparently. Pfftt!


----------



## Canadian1992 (1 Jun 2011)

I heard this gem in my grade 12 biology class during the reproduction unit.  A classmate asked my teacher,"Do people have to have a twin to produce twins?"


----------



## NavyHopeful (1 Jun 2011)

Canadian1992 said:
			
		

> I heard this gem in my grade 12 biology class during the reproduction unit.  A classmate asked my teacher,"Do people have to have a twin to produce twins?"



Really???  And this person made it INTO a 12th grade biology class???

I know that they meant something along the lines of:  "What are the probabilities of someone producing twins when they have twins in their family, as opposed to someone who doesn't have twins in their family?"

Sometimes, it sounds stupid because people generalize too much...  Be more specific with your questions, people!!!

There are no stupid questions, only stupid people!!!

Rev


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2011)

Oh Navy there are stupid people, and stupid questions. >


----------



## helpup (1 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh Navy there are stupid people, and stupid questions. >



"Stupid is as stupid does"  

I agree fully with both sentiments.  :blotto:


----------



## NavyHopeful (1 Jun 2011)

Here's a real dumb one...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101076/post-1048920.html#msg1048920

Topic:  "Will you fight if the US attacked us?"

If anyone reads it through, you will see where I really put my foot in my mouth...

I nominate the person who started this particular thread, and myself for my responses to him/her,  as the dumbest thing I've ever heard/said...

We all have bone head moments, but some of us get the honour of sharing ours with ALOT of people, and revealing what a complete TOOL we are at times...

Yeah, I'm doing it again...  "Time to shut up, Rev!!!"  :facepalm:

Read and weep with laughter...

Rev


----------



## helpup (1 Jun 2011)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> Here's a real dumb one...
> 
> ,Rev



When your right, your right, but there was so much to choose from where you really put your foot in your mouth.   

to paraphrase Marc Twain.  "Better to be quiet and thought a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt."  >

emoticons to indicate not to take my comment's too much to heart no insult intended.


----------



## Canadian1992 (1 Jun 2011)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> Really???  And this person made it INTO a 12th grade biology class???
> 
> I know that they meant something along the lines of:  "What are the probabilities of someone producing twins when they have twins in their family, as opposed to someone who doesn't have twins in their family?"
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I KNOW that is not what said classmate meant. This is not the first non-intelligent question I have heard from her. Not too long ago she asked if the reason people live longer in 3rd world countries than we do is because they don't eat genetically altered food like here in Canada. Too many things wrong with that to even begin.


----------



## Jeremy360 (2 Jun 2011)

I know where I'm taking my Christmas leave!

From the National Post:



> North Korea is the second happiest place on earth, according to a new happiness index released by, you guessed it, North Korea.
> 
> China earned the No. 1 spot with a perfect score, according to the Chinese-language outlet Chaoxian, as reported by International Business Times. Those sad-faced Americans, with their silly democracy and freedom of speech, were last on the National Happiness Index in the 203rd spot. The U.S. didn’t even have a score. The top five is rounded out by Cuba, Iran, and Venezuela.
> 
> ...



http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/06/02/north-korea-one-of-the-happiest-places-in-the-world-according-to-north-korea/


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2011)

With all apologies to the Dead Kennedys, this news item from the DPRK reminds me of this little ditty:



> Well you'll work harder
> With a gun in your back
> For a bowl of rice a day
> Slave for soldiers
> ...




(Of course, Jello Biafra was singing about Cambodia, not the DPRK)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> With all apologies to the Dead Kennedys, this news item from the DPRK reminds me of this little ditty:



Good Lord, you MUST be old..... ;D
I remember my parents throwing away my DK shirts in 1995...and I wasn't even out of high school then....


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Good Lord, you MUST be old..... ;D
> I remember my parents throwing away my DK shirts in 1995...and I wasn't even out of high school then....


:rofl:
I remember in 1987, I had just moved in with my older brother, and his friend was over, and was totally DISGUSTED by the name of the band, let alone by their music.  Some people just have no taste ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> I remember in 1987, I had just moved in with my older brother, and his friend was over, and was totally DISGUSTED by the name of the band, let alone by their music.  Some people just have no taste ;D



And I see your  :rofl:
.....except in 1987, I was still in diapers....

(I _was_ almost nine years old, though).....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2011)

Canadian1992 said:
			
		

> I heard this gem in my grade 12 biology class during the reproduction unit.  A classmate asked my teacher,"Do people have to have a twin to produce twins?"



I have a son and daughter who are twins, and I get asked all the time if they are identical. It's an exercise in self-restraint.


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I have a son and daughter who are twins, and I get asked all the time if they are identical. It's an exercise in self-restraint.




Oh gosh. I bet that they're SO identical. (INSERT SARCASTIC TONE)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2011)

I used to point out that one has a part the other one doesn't.


----------



## GAP (6 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I used to point out that one has a part the other one doesn't.



Uh....nevermind.....I'm not going to say it...... ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Jun 2011)

So you didn't have to tatoo their names on their foreheads.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jun 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> So you didn't have to tatoo their names on their foreheads.



He went with the pajamas ;D


----------



## Pusser (7 Jun 2011)

So I volunteered to help coach my son's rugby team.

"You need to get a Police Record Check (Vulnerable Sector) done," says the club official.

"I just had one done for hockey,"  says I.

"No this one needs to be for rugby," says the club official.

"A Police Record Check for hockey is different from one for hockey" says I?

"Rugby Canada won't accept one done for anything else,"  says the club official.

I will give them a copy of the one I had done for hockey and see what Rugby Canada actually says.  I cannot believe anyone could actually be so assinine as to say you need separate checks for essentially the same thing (working with youth).  What a waste of police resources to do two checks withing two months.  As a taxpayer, I am appalled.  If Rugby Canada does in fact try to do this (I'm simply hoping the Club official is mistaken) then I will be kicking up a big stink.  I'm a prop, so I'm not especially subtle sometimes...


----------



## AC 011 (7 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> ...  What a waste of police resources to do two checks withing two months.  As a taxpayer, I am appalled.  ...



Strikes me as similar to PWGSC requiring pers to obtain (and maintain) duplicate security clearances.

For example:  I have a level x clearance in the CF.  For my civvy-side job, PWGSC requires me to submit separately for the same level clearance.  Same clearance level.  Same forms.  Same checks.  Same groups working the forms and checks.  Duplication of effort for all - YAY!

I asked about this during an interview with CSIS a few years ago.  They agreed it was unnecessary.  Yet it continues.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jun 2011)

Andy011 said:
			
		

> Strikes me as similar to PWGSC requiring pers to obtain (and maintain) duplicate security clearances.
> 
> For example:  I have a level x clearance in the CF.  For my civvy-side job, PWGSC requires me to submit separately for the same level clearance.  Same clearance level.  Same forms.  Same checks.  Same groups working the forms and checks.  Duplication of effort for all - YAY!
> 
> I asked about this during an interview with CSIS a few years ago.  They agreed it was unnecessary.  Yet it continues.



That is because many people having you fill out these forms do not know what they are doing, or that there are other forms which they can submit along with your application that would indicate your other Clearance, include your PRI/SN and your DOB.  Of course there is also that button that they could use: "Transfer" that would also speed up the process.  In the end, it is still a long drawn out process.


----------



## 2 Cdo (7 Jun 2011)

Vancouver in 5! ;D


----------



## AC 011 (7 Jun 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is because many people having you fill out these forms do not know what they are doing, ...



I suspect that is the prime factor.  Though, to be fair, it's not just the public service institutions (or Rugby Canada) that suffer from an obsession with duplication of effort.  :2c:


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jun 2011)

Interesting side note on clearances, I waited over 2 years for my renewal when I was a member, retired without it going through (yes I followed up regularly)
Started my new position with a Crown Corporation, submitted paper work, lo and behold it came through within 2 months... go figure?

I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## jemcgrg (9 Jun 2011)

I just read through all 97 pages of thread in the last few days and there are a lot of HILARIOUS posts. Definitely a lot of rants though unrelated. 

I shall however post something ridiculous I heard at work the other day. 

Customer- "This is unacceptable. How are you going to fix it so my mail gets to me today even though it isn't going out?"

Me- I think you just answered your own question...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I just read through all 97 pages of thread



Fu*king finally....someone who's learning the system...........

Mils for you...keep reading, there's a massive load of good info on these boards.

You wanna read stupid?..
Click on my username....(it's in orange).....

Click on....."show posts".

Read.....enjoy....

Do not duplicate.  :nod:

I live as an example to others.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Jun 2011)

The questions posed by the author of this post:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/101362.0/topicseen.html


I find myself on the verge of being speechless!


----------



## xena (20 Jun 2011)

From a job opportunity posting... for an unnamed security company, shall we say... under the "required skills" heading:

"Ability to sit for extended periods of time and observe cameras."

Odd, I've never really considered that a _*skill*_ before...  Maybe I'll need to re-vamp my _Curriculum Vitae_ with a few more abilities to really put myself *above the herd*...   ;D


----------



## gcclarke (20 Jun 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> From a job opportunity posting... for an unnamed security company, shall we say... under the "required skills" heading:
> 
> "Ability to sit for extended periods of time and observe cameras."
> 
> Odd, I've never really considered that a _*skill*_ before...  Maybe I'll need to re-vamp my _Curriculum Vitae_ with a few more abilities to really put myself *above the herd*...   ;D



Eh. The ability to sit for extended periods of time and observe cameras without getting so bored out of your gourd that you go insane, or quit within a couple weeks to avoid going insane, is indeed a job skill. One that I don't think I possess. To be frank, the only way I would be able to do that would be with the use of something that will provide a distraction, such as music or a book, which will of course inherently detract from my ability to monitor the cameras.


----------



## NavyHopeful (20 Jun 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> The questions posed by the author of this post:
> 
> http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/101362.0/topicseen.html
> 
> ...



I read that thread too.  I honestly don't know where some of them come from.

The only response to it is this:   :facepalm:

Rev


----------



## CougarKing (21 Jun 2011)

Political Correctness gone awry. Again.  :



> *Toronto councillor in 'hot chicks' tweet flap*
> 
> A Toronto politician is in hot water after his "inappropriate" comments hit cyberspace on Monday.
> 
> ...



link


----------



## NavyHopeful (21 Jun 2011)

Wow...  it's getting to the point where fun will be bred out of us.  Heaven forbid someone makes a joke about something, because it may offend someone!!!

Good on him, though for not apologizing.  I think we need more politicians with a sense of humour.  It's just a shame that our society won't let them into office...

What a waste...

Rev


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jun 2011)

> "It's inappropriate," Ford said. "I'll talk to John and I'm sure he'll apologize."


Proper thing; I mean, I'm sure the ugly chicks have feelings too.         <--- this means it's a joke.


----------



## Jeremy360 (22 Jun 2011)

> "@#$%, the guy at AutoZone told me to put grease on the pads to prevent them from sticking to the rotors and generating too much heat"



...and he wondered his brake performance was lacking.  AutoZone is good for many things, advice from the kid making $0.50 over minimum wage is not one of them.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2011)

Reading the 10 unforgettable Facebook fails


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> ...and he wondered his brake performance was lacking.  AutoZone is good for many things, advice from the kid making $0.50 over minimum wage is not one of them.



And anyone that would follow that advice has no business doing their own brakes anyway, and endangering everyone else on the road. Really not much smarter than the one that gave the original advice.


----------



## Sigger (27 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Didn't hear this but I saw it... All my car tires slashed and the mirrors broken off, with things written all over it.  Now, if you're going to do that... Don't write my initials on it saying "XX IS GAY". That's a dead give away I know who did it, that it wasn't just a random attack. And there's only one person in the city who knows what kind of car I drive, and guess whos handwriting it matches (I have samples). Should this go into the stupidest criminals thread? :rofl:


Oooh.. You must have broken her heart good!


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2011)

One or two crazy ones here:  "20 Craziest Job Interview Questions and the Right Answers"


> If we were playing Russian roulette and had one bullet, I randomly spun the chamber and fired but nothing was fired. Would you rather fire the gun again or respin the chamber and then fire on your turn?


----------



## Spooks (27 Jun 2011)

During lunchtime routine (watching Family Feud) a Pte asked:

So what will they do when they run out of questions?


----------



## RememberanceDay (28 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Didn't hear this but I saw it... All my car tires slashed and the mirrors broken off, with things written all over it.  Now, if you're going to do that... Don't write my initials on it saying "XX IS GAY". That's a dead give away I know the person who did it, that it wasn't just a random attack. And there's only one person in the city who knows what kind of car I drive and where I live, and guess whos handwriting it matches (I have samples). Should this go into the stupidest criminals thread? :rofl:



Crack.... WTF did you do?!


----------



## Teflon (29 Jun 2011)

> *One fellow merc was wondering,*
> He knows that 15 days and over of detention you get sent to CFSPDB. He knows the routine there.
> 
> But, if you get sentenced to under 15 days dentention, you stay in the guardhouse. My fellow merc wants to know like what is the routine like if you are a detainee in the guardhouse and not in DB?


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2011)

Teflon, you forgot this:



			
				chris the merc said:
			
		

> BTW, some mercs I know want to know what will happen if you ever told staff members, "but staff, I did it this way in another country's military?" Have anyone of you ever encountered that?



 :


----------



## Teflon (29 Jun 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Teflon, you forgot this:
> 
> :



Yeah, saw that one as well but I'm pressed for time - Busy going through the July issue of Soldier of Fortune classifieds to find my next suicide mission gig - Us "mercs" gotta pay the bills (AirSoft shit is pricey!)


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Yeah, saw that one as well but I'm pressed for time - Busy going through the July issue of Soldier of Fortune classifieds to find my next suicide mission gig - Us "mercs" gotta pay the bills (AirSoft shit is pricey!)



 :rofl:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> One or two crazy ones here:  "20 Craziest Job Interview Questions and the Right Answers"
> 
> If we were playing Russian roulette and had one bullet, I randomly spun the chamber and fired but nothing was fired. Would you rather fire the gun again or respin the chamber and then fire on your turn?



Actually that's not a bad question... If you leave the cylinder in it's current position, you have a 1/5 chance of getting the bullet since we know one chamber was already fired and didn't have it. If you spin the cylinder, you're back to a 1/6 chance and better odds. So it's a decent question to see what kind of analytical skills a candidate has. Plus it'll probably knock them back a bit and you can gauge their reaction. I've been asked how many gas stations exist in the US as a similar analytical exercise. In that case, the answer doesn't matter as much as the process you used to get there.


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Jul 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Actually that's not a bad question... If you leave the cylinder in it's current position, you have a 1/5 chance of getting the bullet since we know one chamber was already fired and didn't have it. If you spin the cylinder, you're back to a 1/6 chance and better odds. So it's a decent question to see what kind of analytical skills a candidate has.



For anyone who is still skeptical about that solution, it becomes clearer if you consider two or three (or up to five) trigger pulls in a row without the player getting shot.

This would also be a good way to explain the solution to the Monty Hall problem.  (When given the chance, you change doors because this will, more often than not, improve your odds of winning.)


----------



## Teflon (4 Jul 2011)

Maybe it's a trick question and the possible employer has no intention of hiring anyone who plays Russian roulette as it tends to cause huge messes in the lunch room that the cleaners balk at cleaning up.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Jul 2011)

I've heard it said that Armoured courier companies ask, during your interview, if you "ever thought of robbing an armoured car?" and if the answere is no they won't hire you. Apparently it's something everyone thinks about from time to time...


----------



## startbutton (5 Jul 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I've heard it said that Armoured courier companies ask, during your interview, if you "ever thought of robbing an armoured car?" and if the answere is no they won't hire you. Apparently it's something everyone thinks about from time to time...



It's true. I worked for an armoured car company in Ontario and during my interview I was asked that very question and I answered yes to it and told him that I had a working plan on how to do and I still got hired ( not that I would ever do it). The question I liked most was you and your partner are coming out of a bank with a cart full of money and a guy approches you with a knife in his hand and demands the money what would you do ? I answered that i would pull my pistol and order him to the ground and if he still came at me I would put one into his chest


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2011)

Well it seems you can murder your baby and get away with it (Casey Anthony case), or as in Quebec, your marriage can breakup, you get depressed and you get away with killing your two children.......

all I can do is shake my head....


----------



## BernDawg (5 Jul 2011)

startbutton said:
			
		

> I answered that i would pull my pistol and order him to the ground and if he still came at me I would put one into his chest


Aparently, great minds do think alike!


----------



## Pusser (6 Jul 2011)

My DND computer has crapped out on me and won't boot (i.e. completely useless).  I phoned the Help Desk and started the work ticket.  The technician called me later, when I wasn't there, and leaves the following message:  "I need some more information from you, so I've sent you an e-mail.  Please respond to that, so we can get started."  So how does one receive and respond to an e-mail on a computer that doesn't work?   :facepalm:

Dilbert is not a comic strip - it's a training manual.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Jul 2011)

Pusser, if you're lucky then there are other computers in your shop you are able to log on to?


----------



## Pusser (6 Jul 2011)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Pusser, if you're lucky then there are other computers in your shop you are able to log on to?



Oh, I had access to another computer, but they didn't ask that question.  They just assumed that I could receive their e-mail.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jul 2011)

sounds like Rogers customer service or the IT dept where I work :


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Jul 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> sounds like Rogers customer service or the IT dept where I work :



I sent Telus an e-mail from my phone, to indicate a problem with my cell phone: when I went to answer calls on the phone, the person on the other end could not hear me, but I could hear them.

Telus Customer Service called my cell to talk about it...


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2011)

Air Canada fined for no French 

Article Link



> A Federal Court judge fined Air Canada $12,000 on Wednesday after an Ottawa man accused the airline of failing to serve him in French during several flights he took in 2009.
> 
> The court ruled Air Canada didn't respect its linguistic obligations under the Official Languages Act.
> 
> ...



Now, I'm no Air Canada fan, but this is just stupid.  I should go to Quebec and sue any place that doesn't serve me in English.   :


----------



## Occam (14 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Air Canada fined for no French
> 
> Article Link
> 
> Now, I'm no Air Canada fan, but this is just stupid.  I should go to Quebec and sue any place that doesn't serve me in English.   :



If you Google this guy's name, you'll find that he has a history of suing Air Canada for, amongst other things, not being able to order a pop in French - despite the fact that he probably speaks English as well as any Anglophone.  Can you say "litigious"?   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jul 2011)

Yes.  I can also say "parasite" and "throat punch" too.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Jul 2011)

It's people like him that waste tax payer's money with silly lawsuits.. I hope he gets "frappé par une voiture" one of these days... gives the rest of Quebec a bad name...


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Jul 2011)

He's from Ottawa (Ontario).


----------



## Occam (14 Jul 2011)

Looks like he gets two nominations for separate statements...

Ottawa man will sue again if he's not served in French

Article Link



> An Ottawa man who successfully sued Air Canada for failing to provide service in French says he'll sue again if he runs into the same situation, but he hopes it doesn't come to that.
> 
> "My wish is that at some point in the future, very shortly, Air Canada will be able to fully respect the Official Languages Act and I won't have to do this again," Michel Thibodeau said on Thursday.
> 
> ...



So, define "significant demand"?  Does him and his wife out of an entire aircraft constitute "significant demand"?

Wolfe is rolling over in his grave now, I'm sure.  Can we put him on a no-fly list?


----------



## Pusser (14 Jul 2011)

As a private corporation (AC was privatized in 1988), can't they just refuse to accept his patronage?  No business in Canada is required to provide goods or services to anyone they don't want to.


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> As a private corporation (AC was privatized in 1988), can't they just refuse to accept his patronage?  No business in Canada is required to provide goods or services to anyone they don't want to.



It is apparently a "Crown Corporation grandfathered responsibility" to provide service in both official languages where a sufficient requirement exists.  Apparently the Federal Judge thought that a fully bilingual Federal civil servant was really disadvantaged, and not just trying to be a pain in the proverbial a$$....a $12,000 a$$, so it would seem.

The judge also needs a smack in the head for interpreting the "sufficient requirement" as they did.


Regards
G2G


----------



## medicineman (15 Jul 2011)

Maybe Air Canada will apeal...if they can afford it, lol.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2011)

Wow, the previous article links don't go into as much detail as this one:

Court orders Air Canada to pay couple $12K for lack of French services

The case arose out of two trips Michel and Lynda Thibodeau made in the first half of 2009 between Ottawa and the United States.

They argued they could not get service in French when they checked in, at the boarding gate and aboard the flight, and that an announcement about a change of baggage carousel was made only in English.

*The Ottawa couple each sought $25,000 in compensation.*

......

Thibodeau expressed disappointment with the amount awarded, saying it's the third time a court has ruled in his favour against Air Canada over the years.

.....

The Montreal-born Thibodeau, who has lived in Ottawa for the past 15 years, called it "extremely important" for him to be able to live in French.  So, go back to Montreal and give up your PS job.

More at link

 :

Wonder where they flew to in the U.S. that's so French?  New Orleans?  Trust me, the Cajuns don't understand Quebecois.

Edit to add another article link.



> In one case, he requested a 7Up in French and was served a Sprite.



Geez Lousie.  Did it not occur to him that maybe they didn't have 7-Up?   :


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Jul 2011)

Could be worse. He also asked for $500 000 in punitive damages.


----------



## Sapplicant (16 Jul 2011)

A little bird told me that Michael Moore was planning an expose (can't find the e with the acute accent. so sue me) about the greedy underbelly of the legal system, but it was axed when they estimated the ensuing lawsuits could exceed the GDP of 80% of the UN. Apparently it would have been called The Good Old (s)U(e) $ of A.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jul 2011)

At a motorcycle Poker Run (at each of five stops, you draw a card; best poker hand at the end wins), it is announced that the winner has a pair of aces. 

A couple of people point out that they had two pair.

"Yes, (with a 'you dummies' look), but he has two _ACES_."


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jul 2011)

sounds like an "amp goes to 11" moment.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Jul 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> sounds like an "amp goes to 11" moment.



 ;D Classic


----------



## blackberet17 (18 Jul 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> A little bird told me that Michael Moore was planning an expose (can't find the e with the acute accent. so sue me) about the greedy underbelly of the legal system, but it was axed when they estimated the ensuing lawsuits could exceed the GDP of 80% of the UN. Apparently it would have been called The Good Old (s)U(e) $ of A.



Alt 130 = é
Alt 131 = â
Alt 133 = à
Alt 135 = ç
Alt 136 = ê
Alt 138 = è

G2G now


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2011)

Article Link (Highlights mine)



> Even though they could under the Criminal Code, Ottawa police, unbelievably, are not charging a couple with the stunningly irresponsible act of leaving their infant alone in a vehicle Saturday for almost an hour in a humid, sweltering temperature of 30C while they were shopping at an air-conditioned Home Depot.
> 
> How the hell could they not have known better?
> 
> ...



Unfrikkenbelievable.   :


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Article Link (Highlights mine)
> 
> Unfrikkenbelievable.   :


The bad news:  the Criminal Code says this:


> .... 221. Every one who by criminal negligence *causes bodily harm* to another person is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding ten years ....


The good news (I hope):  child protection folks may be able to get involved even if things don't meet the criminal threshold.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The bad news:  the Criminal Code says this



I'll give you that one, but what about this:

 Every one is criminally negligent who

(a) in doing anything, or

(b) in omitting to do anything that it is his duty to do, <--- For the purposes of this section, “duty” means a duty imposed by law

shows wanton or reckless disregard for the lives or safety of other persons.


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Jul 2011)

This was being discussed on Lowell Green's program this morning on CFRA. His last caller was the Ottawa Police Superintendant in charge of criminal investigations, who stated contrary to the story, the investigation was still underway, and no decision not to lay charges (or to lay charges) had yet been made.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'll give you that one, but what about this:
> 
> Every one is criminally negligent who
> 
> ...


All that's true, but if we believe the column*, if the kid was "stable", that suggests to me no harm was done.  

Sucks, but being "criminally negligent" seems to be only criminal if someone dies or is harmed.  Have to agree with you on the WTF'edness there.....    Like I said, let's hope child protection folks cast an eye that way.

_* - we don't know what info was left out of the column._



			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> This was being discussed on Lowell Green's program this morning on CFRA. His last caller was the Ottawa Police Superintendant in charge of criminal investigations, who stated contrary to the story, the investigation was still underway, and no decision not to lay charges (or to lay charges) had yet been made.


Good to hear - thanks for that.  We can still keep our fingers crossed, then.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jul 2011)

Not what I've heard so much as what I have observed the past few years, as follows: 

Celebrity worship - many of them should be in jail. Justin Timberlake as an example - if we (any man on here) ripped the top off any woman we'd be in jail. (Strike would kick us in the head) But because he's a "Back Street Boy" he's allowed to get away with it and now is revered. Give me a break. 

Simplistic "gangster" terms to denote parenting - not mother or father anymore - its "Baby mama" or "baby daddy" - and the MSM perpetuates it.

While we're at it - celebrating the "gangster" lifestyle. I've never seen anything so ridiculous in my life. White kids (and some adults) from the suburbs wearing those stupid hats and wearing a ton of "bling". 

Rant ends.

Out


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jul 2011)

Rural Alberta farm kids so white they're almost transparent with their backward hats and pants on the ground using phrases like "waddup homey" and "tru dat", driving around in their low rider Honda Civics with the wing on the back and a $50 cherrybomb muffler.  They sure get angry when a 50 year old man with a crew cut points and laughs at them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> .... Justin Timberlake as an example - if we (any man on here) ripped the top off any woman we'd be in jail. (Strike would kick us in the *head*) ....


If you're _lucky_, it'll be a kick to the head....  

Seriously, though, maybe this can be brought up during some pre-supper conversation at the Marine Corps Ball Justin's apparently attending.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jul 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Rural alberta farm kids so white they're almost transparent with their backward hats and pants on the ground using phrases like "waddup homey" and "tru dat", driving around in their low rider Honda Civics with the wing on the back and a $50 cherrybomb muffler.  They sure get angry when a 50 year old man with a crew cut points and laughs at them.



Wait for it! A 68 Plymouth Barracuda S Model Sport Coupe with a 360 CI engine, pushing 400 hp, driven by either me or my teeny wife.....and pulling up beside the Cherry Bomb monsters....LOL
Hey wat up homey??


----------



## Sythen (21 Aug 2011)

Now I love my mother very much, but sometimes the things she says are just... Well you be the judge..

I called her earlier today and told her that my sister would be arriving at the airport at 16:00 and needed picking up. She asked me what time it was in "real time" and I replied 4. She then asked me whether that was am or pm.  :facepalm:

I did take the time to explain the purpose of the 24 hour clock was to eliminate any confusion regarding am or pm, but wow lol


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Rural Alberta farm kids so white they're almost transparent with their backward hats and pants on the ground using phrases like "waddup homey" and "tru dat", driving around in their low rider Honda Civics with the wing on the back and a $50 cherrybomb FARTCAN muffler.  They sure get angry when a 50 year old man with a crew cut points and laughs at them.



TFTFY


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2011)

Anal-sex sperm-grab story 'simply not believable': Judge



> A Manitoba judge has rejected the testimony of a rape suspect who claimed his victim forced him to have anal sex with her and then stole his sperm so she could have a mixed race baby.





> When asked by the Crown whether he thought pregnancy could result from anal sex, Ndyat replied "I'm not in the medical profession."



 :


----------



## medicineman (29 Aug 2011)

I hope that asshat isn't from around where I'm going...I might end up having to get myself and the public health nurse to go and teach sex ed.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Aug 2011)

Don't worry. He'll be in Stony learning all about anal sex.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> TFTFY



???


----------



## medicineman (29 Aug 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Don't worry. He'll be in Stony learning all about anal sex.



No doubt there, lol.  My worry is that there are dumb folks out there...just wondering if my new first screening question for infertility is going to have to be "And what hole are you using?"

To quote Pauly Shore from the movie Son in Law - "Innnnnnbreeeeeeder"

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ???



There Fixed That For You

You wrote cherrybombs, a classic hot rod exhaust.

I inserted FARTCANS, which is what we call (at least around here) those horrible sounding 120 ounce chrome juice cans, hanging off the ass end of those underpowered 4 cylinder oriental cars.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2011)

Seen.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Sep 2011)

I really dont know what  to say.....
http://gawker.com/5836647/clueless-ucla-math-major-joins-libyan-rebels

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44359943/ns/world_news-christian_science_monitor/?GT1=43001


----------



## BernDawg (2 Sep 2011)

Looks like they had their fun and sent him packing...


http://gawker.com/5836860/libyan-rebels-send-ucla-freedom-fighter-packing


----------



## Strike (2 Sep 2011)

I'd like to know what his nickname means.  ;D. Probably not as glorious as he probably wishes it was.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (7 Sep 2011)

Ugh, I just got hit with a doozy of a dumb quote and it's only 0623. I was talking to some hipster/yuppie type at work when the subject moves to coffee, to which he says:

"Starbucks is the coffee of the intellectual, white collar man, while Tim Hortons is the coffee of the blue collar man".

Seriously what is this lunkhead thinking. I think his head's a little too far up his rear. That or he's just a complete idiot.


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2011)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> Ugh, I just got hit with a doozy of a dumb quote and it's only 0623. I was talking to some hipster/yuppie type at work when the subject moves to coffee, to which he says:
> 
> "Starbucks is the coffee of the intellectual, white collar man, while Tim Hortons is the coffee of the blue collar man".
> 
> Seriously what is this lunkhead thinking. I think his head's a little too far up his rear. That or he's just a complete idiot.



More opinion on politics and coffee:
"The Tim Hortons crowd is a blue collar bunch. They like their taxes low, the government out of their face and their leaders the kind you could have over for a beer. And, of course, they vote Conservative. Right?":
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/does-the-tim-hortons-crowd-really-vote-tory/article1807714/


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> Ugh, I just got hit with a doozy of a dumb quote and it's only 0623. I was talking to some hipster/yuppie type at work when the subject moves to coffee, to which he says:
> 
> "Starbucks is the coffee of the intellectual, white collar man, while Tim Hortons is the coffee of the blue collar man".
> 
> Seriously what is this lunkhead thinking. I think his head's a little too far up his rear. That or he's just a complete idiot.



In part whoever said this is partly right. Winnipeg is a blue collar city, although that is changing. There are far more Tim's than Starbucks. 
Vancouver is opposite, more Starbucks. Its not that Starbucks is more "intellectual"  its more white collar/yuppie.

Why are we even debating this?


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2011)

Starbucks serves coffee?


----------



## ArmyRick (7 Sep 2011)

I like beer, I vote, I am your average joe-in-uniform and I would say I am fairly conservative. Oh yeah, I drink Starbucks too! They serve coffee. Order a bold roast black coffee (I prefer my coffee black) you will not be disappointed!

The concept of Starbucks being for white collars, yuppees and hippys is a far fetched to me. Last time I ordered a Starbucks I was talking to a construction worker and a farmer in in the line up.


----------



## Pusser (7 Sep 2011)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> Ugh, I just got hit with a doozy of a dumb quote and it's only 0623. I was talking to some hipster/yuppie type at work when the subject moves to coffee, to which he says:
> 
> "Starbucks is the coffee of the intellectual, white collar man, while Tim Hortons is the coffee of the blue collar man".
> 
> Seriously what is this lunkhead thinking. I think his head's a little too far up his rear. That or he's just a complete idiot.



Actually, I think there's something in what this guy is saying.  How many steel lunch box-toting, plaid-wearing Sun readers stroll into Starbucks and ask for a grande caramel machiatto with low-fat non-dairy creamer?


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> .... They serve coffee.



No I mean real coffee not a low fat,  non dairy, soy, skim, mocha latte frapawhatever.....  You know coffee.  8)


----------



## Journeyman (7 Sep 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Last time I ordered a Starbucks I was talking to a construction worker and a farmer in in the line up.


Was anyone humming  Y M C A ?     

Anyone who still drinks Tim's hasn't tried McD's coffee.


----------



## Sigger (7 Sep 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Anyone who still drinks Tim's hasn't tried McD's coffee.



Agreed. 
Kingston is testing the market for larger sizes. XL is now 24oz. They are compensating for coffee found wanting.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> No I mean real coffee not a low fat,  non dairy, soy, skim, mocha latte frapawhatever.....  You know coffee.  8)


Trust me my Jedi friend....Starbucks serves real coffee.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Anyone who still drinks Tim's hasn't tried McD's coffee.


Valid argument, but not sound.  I have tried McD's coffee, and I still drink Tim Hortons.  It may be the smell of fat (from the burners out back, not the staff) that turns me off, but I can't stand going into a McDs.  But I'm not a snob, and I'll drink McD's coffee, I just prefer Tims.


(But then again, I smoke, so my taste buds may be damaged beyond repair)


----------



## Journeyman (7 Sep 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> (But then again, I smoke, so my taste buds may be damaged beyond repair)


Or this inability to accept the correct choice could simply be a manifestation of PTSD caused by your in-theatre chain of command.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

I went to my favorite Starbucks last night. The "Scenery" was far better than most I've seen at Tims or McD's.

In fact....it was so good one of our esteemed colleagues would have stayed.....


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2011)

I only go to Starbucks for their Pumpkin Spice Latte in October-November. There is a certain charm to Tim Horton's scalding hot coffee I cannot seem to shake.


EDIT: Spelling. ;D


----------



## Pusser (7 Sep 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I only go to Starbucks for their Pumpkin Spice Latte in October-November. There is a certain charm to Tim Horton's scolding hot coffee I cannot seem to shake.



Coffee that berates you?  That is harsh.  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Coffee that berates you?  That is harsh.  ;D



Har har.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Coffee that berates you?  That is harsh.  ;D



Unless he likes that sort of thing.


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2011)

We had an interesting quote from the brother of the mayor a few weeks ago: “I’ve got more libraries in my area than I have Tim Hortons.”
Councillor Doug Ford (Ward 2, Etobicoke North), speaking on CFRB 1010 on July 14, 2011.
( Actually, the story said, Etobicoke has 13 library branches and 39 Tim Hortons, ) 

"Tim Hortons bills itself—successfully—as a Canadian institution. It looks to me more like they’ve killed one";
http://www.eyeweekly.com/notebook/article/111887


----------



## Pusser (7 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Unless he likes that sort of thing.



In that case, perhaps a latté (from Starbucks) would be more appropriate?


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> We had an interesting quote from the brother of the mayor a few weeks ago: “I’ve got more libraries in my area than I have Tim Hortons.”
> Councillor Doug Ford (Ward 2, Etobicoke North), speaking on CFRB 1010 on July 14, 2011.
> ( Actually, the story said, Etobicoke has 13 library branches and 39 Tim Hortons, )
> 
> ...



He should go to Oromocto - there are more Tim Horton's within a 3KM radius than there are books in the public library...I guess there is balance in the world.

MM


----------



## Strike (7 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I went to my favorite Starbucks last night. The "Scenery" was far better than most I've seen at Tims or McD's.
> 
> In fact....it was so good one of our esteemed colleagues would have stayed.....



I hope you're not talking about me, otherwise people are going to start wondering which side you play for.  :nod:

I'm all for Starbucks...or any place that has an espresso machine and can therefore make a latte.  Extra shot of espresso please! (read: I likely coffee strong!)


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Sep 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I only go to Starbucks for their Pumpkin Spice Latte in October-November.



I was just at a Starbucks and it's already out.   :nod:

Go ahead, call me "girly", I can take it.   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> I hope you're not talking about me, otherwise people are going to start wondering which side you play for.  :nod:



She was young, Asian and in a short skirt.  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> She was young, Asian and in a short skirt.  ;D



Did you check the Adam's apple, Jim.   Nobody wants a Crying Game...  :-X


----------



## GAP (7 Sep 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Did you check the Adam's apple, Jim.   Nobody wants a Crying Game...  :-X



Ah....don't tell him that.....it's so much fun watching them look hauntingly around forever after.......they never get over it!!  ;D


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (7 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> He should go to Oromocto - there are more Tim Horton's within a 3KM radius than there are books in the public library...I guess there is balance in the world.
> 
> MM



If memory serves correctly, there's a few just on Restigouche Road alone.


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2011)

One at the mall, on at the TCH and one on Rustiguts, there might be more since I left,


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> He should go to Oromocto - there are more Tim Horton's within a 3KM radius than there are *books in the public library*...I guess there is balance in the world.
> 
> MM



[serious moment]Actually, the public library here is rather well-stocked with books.  And not just picture books either.  Real books.  With real words! [/serious moment]
Mall, by the TCH, Restigouche and one at the Canex.  Oromocto: four Os, four traffic circles and four Tim Hortons.  But only three sets of traffic lights:
Main Gate
Waasis and Broad Road
Waasis and Restigouche


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (8 Sep 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> [serious moment]Actually, the public library here is rather well-stocked with books.  And not just picture books either.  Real books.  With real words! [/serious moment]
> Mall, by the TCH, Restigouche and one at the Canex.  Oromocto: four Os, four traffic circles and four Tim Hortons.  But only three sets of traffic lights:
> Main Gate
> Waasis and Broad Road
> Waasis and Restigouche



When was the one in the CANEX built? I don't remember one being there when I was in Gagetown in '05, I remember there being the CANEX, Griffon's and a barber shop, that's it.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Sep 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Did you check the Adam's apple, Jim.   Nobody wants a Crying Game...  :-X



Sorry not always a reliable test  8)

http://www.doctorsaran.com/procedure.php?cat_id=4&procedure_id=22


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Did you check the Adam's apple, Jim.   Nobody wants a Crying Game...  :-X



She was a she, I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## ajp (8 Sep 2011)

The one at the Canex opened just his year.  We are up to 4 in Oromocto.  I think they need a head office now.


----------



## Teflon (8 Sep 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> [serious moment]Actually, the public library here is rather well-stocked with books.  And not just picture books either.  Real books.  With real words! [/serious moment]
> Mall, by the TCH, Restigouche and one at the Canex.  Oromocto: four Os, four traffic circles and four Tim Hortons.  But only three sets of traffic lights:
> Main Gate
> Waasis and Broad Road
> Waasis and Restigouche



The real question is do any of those "Real books.  With real words" ever get checked out and used - Seems like a waste of perfectly good reading material to me!


----------



## HavokFour (8 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I was just at a Starbucks and it's already out.   :nod:
> 
> Go ahead, call me "girly", I can take it.   ;D



Still out of season. It should only be drank when the leaves start turning for the full autumn effect.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Still out of season. It should only be drank when the leaves start turning for the full autumn effect.



Well, I didn't get one.  Yet.......


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (10 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't get one.  Yet.......



I've already caved and bought one. I figure if it's past Labour day, it's fair game to get one. Btw, the Salted Caramel Mocha is pretty darn good too, but I have a real soft spot for caramel. You could seriously put caramel on a piece of tree bark and I'd eat every bite.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Sep 2011)

To quote the eminent philosopher Denis Leary; "Stop puttin' shit in the coffee!"


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2011)

From the department of redundant redundancies (highlights mine):

Woman nets $14,000 from sexless marriage

A judge in France has ruled that a 51-year-old man must pay his 47-year-old ex-wife damages for failing to fulfill her sexual needs for 21 years. 

The Telegraph reports that a man from Nice, in southern France, known in court as Jean-Louis B., must pay his wife 10,000 euros -- or $13,965 -- to compensate for a "lack of sex over 21 years of marriage." 

The man was fined under section 215 of France's civil code, which says married couples agree to a "shared communal life." 

More at link

Definition of communal:  1.  used or shared in common by everyone in a group: a communal jug of wine. 
2. of, by, or belonging to the people of a community; shared or participated in by the public: communal land; Building the playground was a communal project. 
3. pertaining to a commune or a community: communal life. 
4. engaged in by or involving two or more communities: communal conflict. 


Besides, why didn't she just fool around?  Isn't that considered acceptable in France, as long as one is discreet?    ;D


----------



## Pusser (13 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Besides, why didn't she just fool around?  Isn't that considered acceptable in France, as long as one is discreet?    ;D



I'm not so sure discretion is a requirement! ;D

Another way of looking at this though is, if her husband won't have her and she can't fool around, perhaps there's another problem...


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2011)

So now being obese is a disability......   :

Patron too big for White Castle?

A New York state man is suing a chain of burger joints because he can't fit his 290-lb. frame in the restaurant's chairs.

Martin Kessman, 64, said White Castle is violating the Americans With Disabilities Act by not providing supersized seats - or at least ones that aren't stationary.

More at link


----------



## Pusser (14 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So now being obese is a disability......   :



Actually, the article doesn't say that the man is obese.  Perhaps he's using this particular act because no other statute talks about access (which is what this is really about)?

I feel for him.  I too am a larger than average human being who gets a little tired of the lack of room in places like this and on public transit, airplanes etc.  I'm not freakishly huge, but sitting down on a public bus in Ottawa can be outright painful with my knees embedded in the metal seat in front of me.  It's all in attempt to cram more people into less space.  The older buses in Gatineau are much more comfortable.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Actually, the article doesn't say that the man is obese.


The article does say that when the company sent him coupons for free hamburgers, he complained that the cheese was extra -- I suspect he's fat.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2011)

In the case of Mr. Kessman, QMI appears to be more polite and general than the _New York Post's_ headline writer without being as precise:  *"White Castle hates fatty’s gut:  Portly patron sues for bigger booths"*



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Actually, the article doesn't say that the man is obese ....





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> .... I suspect he's fat.


Photo from _NY Post_ by Angel Chevrestt attached - he's quoted by the Post saying “I’m not humongous, [but] I’m a big guy. I could not wedge myself in.” - you be the judge.

_- edited to add Kessman's self-describing quote -_


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2011)

Oh my he is a chunky fella!!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Photo from _NY Post_ by Angel Chevrestt attached - you be the judge.



While I wouldn't call this man obese, given the heart attack rates for men his age with *ahem* extra body fat carried around the waist, he might want to consider not going to the restaurant, or getting his meal to go, and taking a walk in the park.   :nod:

Hey, wait a second, isn't that Wilford Brimley   ???


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (14 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> In the case of Mr. Kessman, QMI appears to be more polite and general than the _New York Post's_ headline writer without being as precise:  *"White Castle hates fatty’s gut:  Portly patron sues for bigger booths"*
> Photo from _NY Post_ by Angel Chevrestt attached - he's quoted by the Post saying “I’m not humongous, [but] I’m a big guy. I could not wedge myself in.” - you be the judge.



I've been as fat as that dude, (which, IMO, is fat enough to be "classified" as fat).
As a matter of fact, I ran into_ exactly the same problem _  with my gut being squished by fast-food tables.

Y'know what I did?.....

STOPPED EATING SO MUCH OF THE GODDAMN FAST FOOD.

I didn't sue one single person....(pats self on back)


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hey, wait a second, isn't that Wilford Brimley   ??


Without a moustache - classic!


----------



## KnightShift (14 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Photo from _NY Post_ by Angel Chevrestt attached - he's quoted by the Post saying “I’m not humongous, [but] I’m a big guy. I could not wedge myself in.” - you be the judge.



As Larry the cable guy would say:  Suing fast food joints for making me fat would be like suing Hustler magazine for giving me carpal tunnel syndrome....


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Sep 2011)

TK-421 said:
			
		

> As Larry the cable guy would say:  Suing fast food joints for making me fat would be like suing Hustler magazine for giving me carpal carnal tunnel syndrome....



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Hawk (15 Sep 2011)

He's slouched in his seat! If he sat up straight he'd have more room for his belly. My husband was that big - yes, too much junk food! He complained bitterly about the seats in fast food restaurants, but when he sat up, his belly cleared the edge of the table table nicely!

Hawk


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2011)

Hawk said:
			
		

> He's slouched in his seat! If he sat up straight he'd have more room for his belly. My husband was that big - yes, too much junk food! He complained bitterly about the seats in fast food restaurants, but when he sat up, his belly cleared the edge of the table table nicely!
> 
> Hawk


But that wouldn't make as cool a picture, right?


----------



## Hawk (15 Sep 2011)

> But that wouldn't make as cool a picture, right?



Point made!

Hawk


----------



## GeorgeD (16 Sep 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/story/2011/09/16/sk-escaped-inmate-110916.html




"They refused to provide a photograph of the inmate because of privacy concerns. Nor would they identify his home community. However, they did say he was sentenced in Prince Albert."


----------



## Container (16 Sep 2011)

FYI Corrections Canada doesnt score these are escapes. They score them as "walk aways" because its minimum. The escape statistic is super misleading.

Also stupid? Ensuring that an escaped murderer has his privacy respected. Releasing a photo in this case is not a privacy issue. If he remains on the lam much longer I would expect someone with more sense than who ever made this decision to change this.

Some of the managers in the correctional system.....AMAZING


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (17 Sep 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Some of the managers in the correctional system.....AMAZING



Years ago Monty Bourke was a prime example of the "exemplary" management within the CSC...   :

Read the book "Con Game" if you want to see how ridiculous CSC management and policy can get.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (18 Sep 2011)

OK, it's not exactly the dumbest thing I've heard said today, it's more along the lines of the dumbest thing I've   seen   done today.

This dubious "honour" befalls me today. I just picked a bunch of chilies from my veggie garden. In my infinite wisdom, I did so without wearing gloves and totally neglected that I had a bunch of cayenne and habanero chilies to pick. I go about picking them, being content with yet another good harvest when upon finishing picking them, I scratch an itch near my eyes. As of now, I could easily pass for someone who just took a face-full of OC spray.  :facepalm:


----------



## JMesh (19 Sep 2011)

I was working at a fried chicken store based in a food court yesterday (whatever helps pay for university) and as we were closing we get a phone call.

Caller: Do you do delivery?
Me: No sir, we don't. We're also in a food court and we're closing for the day.
Caller: Oh. Do you know which *our chain store* does?
Me: You could try *gives another location owned by our owner, a fair distance from our store*.
Caller: Oh. Do you know if *competitor fried chicken chain* does delivery*?

  :facepalm:


----------



## ajp (19 Sep 2011)

I scratch an itch near my eyes. As of now, I could easily pass for someone who just took a face-full of OC spray.  :facepalm:
[/quote]

I did  the same once after making a Chili with some really hot peppers.  Went outside, wiped my face in the sun and was on the couch for an hour or so wishing I had Gloved up or at least washed after cutting the Chili's.


----------



## Pusser (19 Sep 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> Caller: Oh. Do you know if *competitor fried chicken chain* does delivery*?



Obviously, you are not Kris Kringle and neither is your store on 34th St.  Otherwise, you would have told him where to go.... to get his chicken.


----------



## cupper (20 Sep 2011)

Saw this last night on the Rachael Maddow Show. Major WTF moment.

http://www.urlesque.com/2011/01/11/cindy-jacobs-dadt-dead-animals/

Cindy Jacobs, who's correlating dead blackbirds with the repeal of Don't Ask, Don't Tell, which means that gay men and lesbians can serve their country proudly without having to shut up when someone asks them if they have a sweetheart back home for fear of losing their jobs because of their private lives.

In other words, Cindy Jacobs -- who might just be Amy Sedaris reprising her Strangers With Candy character, Jerri Blank (that blazer! that necklace! that hairline!) -- is here to clear things up for you: lesbians in the Air Force is killing drum fish.

 :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Cindy Jacobs, who's correlating dead blackbirds with the repeal of Don't Ask, Don't Tell



Is she for real?  Words fail me.....


----------



## medicineman (20 Sep 2011)

Anyone notice "she" has a jaw line that looks a tad male?  Just throwing that out there .

MM


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Sep 2011)

"Why is everybody in the army so tan?" - Friend :


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2011)

What people will do for money (or attention) never ceases to amaze disgust me.   :

Stuck gum blamed for depression

An Edmonton woman has launched a $100,000 lawsuit after alleging she "suffered depression for approximately 10 minutes" when her chewing gum stuck to her dentures. 

According to a statement of claim filed in Edmonton's Court of Queen's Bench on Sept. 14, Elsie C. Pawlow is suing Kraft Canada Inc., which is the parent company of Cadbury Adams, the creator of Stride gum. 

In the statement of claim, Pawlow - a feisty city senior who says she is "49 and still holding" - alleges she bought at least five packages of Stride gum. 

"Over a period of five minutes the gum falls apart into little pieces and sticks to the dentures," Pawlow said in her statement of claim. 

She then alleges in the statement of claim, filed at a cost of $200, that she had to "dig out" the pieces of chewing gum from her dentures, which she described as a "disgusting" procedure. 

"As a result, the plaintiff has suffered depression for approximately 10 minutes," Pawlow said in the claim.

More at link

Depression for 10 minutes?  Give me a break.


----------



## medicineman (22 Sep 2011)

I wonder what she'll say when the bill from the judge comes in the mail with the big WTF!!! DENIED stamped on it.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Sep 2011)

I hope he makes her pay the court cost for the big corporate lawyers from the other side.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2011)

Many U.S. hospitals still handing out free baby formula

Not the article so much, but this:



> Borrowing a line from a blogger, Ewald says hospitals sending newborns home with formula "is like giving somebody divorce papers at their wedding." It can really undermine a woman's determination to breastfeed, she said.



Really?  How about just giving someone the choice?   :


----------



## Pusser (26 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Many U.S. hospitals still handing out free baby formula
> 
> Not the article so much, but this:
> 
> Really?  How about just giving someone the choice?   :



The provision of free samples in order to entice customers is a well-established practice, even in the medical community, so I would say it depends on how much of a "choice" there really is.  Are they making the effort to teach new mothers about nutrition for newborns and the pros and cons of breastfeeding vs bottle?  Or, are they simply giving them formula (provided free of charge by the manufacturer), with the implication being that formula is better than breast milk?


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Sep 2011)

Much of the reporting of the "massive" anti tar sands protest on Parliament Hill qualifies. To put it mildly, the protest is a bust with maybe 300 in attendance. Here is the link to the Parliament Hill web cam to let you take a near real time look.

http://www.ottawakiosk.com/hill_cam.html


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The provision of free samples in order to entice customers is a well-established practice, even in the medical community, so I would say it depends on how much of a "choice" there really is.  Are they making the effort to teach new mothers about nutrition for newborns and the pros and cons of breastfeeding vs bottle?  Or, are they simply giving them formula (provided free of charge by the manufacturer), with the implication being that formula is better than breast milk?



Here's a quote right from the article:



> Central DuPage Hospital in Winfield, Ill., the suburban Chicago hospital where Ewald had her baby last March, boasts that 93 per cent of its new mothers are breastfeeding when they're sent home. It also supplies lactation consultants to new moms



I still say _most_ people wouldn't be swayed one way or another.  I bet there's some disposable diapers in the goody bag as well.  So where are the reusable diaper activists?     ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I bet there's some disposable diapers in the goody bag as well.  So where are the reusable diaper activists?     ;D



Could we start a group like that? Oh, BTW I am voting Green in the next provincial election.

The goofball mainstream parties couldn't organize a one person race to a two hole porta pottie/blue rocket.....


----------



## brihard (26 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Could we start a group like that? Oh, BTW I am voting Green in the next provincial election.
> 
> The goofball mainstream parties couldn't organize a one person race to a two hole porta pottie/blue rocket.....



This makes me feel a bit better, knowing I'm not the only person so disgusted with the usually idiocy from the major players that Green seems a viable protest vote...


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Sep 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> This makes me feel a bit better, knowing I'm not the only person so disgusted with the usually idiocy from the major players that Green seems a viable protest vote...



I am sick of provincial politics. The mudslinging and lies perpetuated by both sides (NDP and Conservative) is disgusting. Add to the "I can spend more than you can" promises makes this election ridiculous. 
Plus the Green Candidate isn't bad looking.....


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Plus the Green Candidate isn't bad looking.....



Maybe in your riding, but in mine, he doesn't do anything for me.

http://www.gpo.ca/sites/gpo.ca/files/images/contacts/36_candidate_robert-kiley.jpg


----------



## brihard (28 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I am sick of provincial politics. The mudslinging and lies perpetuated by both sides (NDP and Conservative) is disgusting. Add to the "I can spend more than you can" promises makes this election ridiculous.
> Plus the Green Candidate isn't bad looking.....



Ottawa-Orleans? Yeah, not bad looking at all. 

I actually know the dude running Green in Ottawa-West Nepean, Alex Hill. Good guy, though obviously young and inexperienced in politics.

Honestly, more than anything it's the 'not the same old crap' that's motivating me that way.


----------



## Munchin (28 Sep 2011)

Being in the British Army I've always hated the phrase:- "C'mon, you're in your own time now!" ;D


----------



## BernDawg (28 Sep 2011)

Munchin said:
			
		

> Being in the British Army I've always hated the phrase:- "C'mon, you're in your own time now!" ;D


Exactly!! If I'm on my own time why am I still here?????  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2011)

Spider web stops Canada Post delivery

A spider web — and a skittish mail carrier —prevented a Dartmouth, N.S., man from getting his mail for more than a week.

Kevin Keating noticed his letters had stopped coming after a few days, but received no notice from Canada Post.

"We just thought the mail was being stolen," he said Wednesday. 

Keating made multiple phone inquiries about his lack of letters, but it took eight days for him to learn the reason for the stoppage.

A carrier delivered a handwritten note on the back of a letter explaining simply, "Spider webs," followed by the date.

*Keating then learned his regular postal worker would not cross the path to his front door because there was a spider web across it.*

More at link

Through wind and snow and sleet and hail......but apparently not spider webs.   :


----------



## Dissident (30 Sep 2011)

"I thought I could push the material in the mulching machine by hand."

(This was after we extracted the guy using a grinder to cut him out and sent him to the hospital by ambulance. Thankfully the injury was relatively minor.)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Sep 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> "I thought I could push the material in the mulching machine by hand."
> 
> (This was after we extracted the guy using a grinder to cut him out and sent him to the hospital by ambulance. Thankfully the injury was relatively minor.)



You know the mantra though. The one professed by Unions and Safety organizations: "There is no such thing as a stupid worker, simply workers that have not had proper training." :


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Sep 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You know the mantra though. The one professed by Unions and Safety organizations: "There is no such thing as a stupid worker, simply workers that have not had proper training." :



Like  the "no such thing as a stupid question?"

I beg to differ.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Like  the "no such thing as a stupid question?"
> 
> I beg to differ.



Normally I subscribe to "The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask." philosophy. However I agree, there are exceptions.


----------



## cupper (1 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You know the mantra though. The one professed by Unions and Safety organizations: "There is no such thing as a stupid worker, simply workers that have not had proper training." :



If there is no such thing as a stupid worker, how do you explain the I-D-10-T's that have had the training, and still manage to pull a dumbass move?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> If there is no such thing as a stupid worker, how do you explain the I-D-10-T's that have had the training, and still manage to pull a dumbass move?


Ask OSHA


----------



## cupper (2 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ask OSHA



Speaking of dumbass moves.... :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Oct 2011)

I think it was Einstein who said:

"If you make something idiot proof the universe will retaliate by building a better idiot."


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2011)

For your consideration, in the category of "stupidest lawsuit i have heard of today"

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/13/moviegoer-sues-not-enough-driving-in-drive/



> Lawsuit of the day: Sarah Deming of Michigan is suing FilmDistrict, the distributor of Ryan Gosling's flick “Drive,” because she wanted more driving in the film, CNN confirmed.
> 
> The suit also names Novi, Michigan’s Emagine Theaters, because Deming wants her money back. Deming hopes to get others involved in the suit so they too can recover the ticket cost. The complaint doesn't specify how much she is seeking, just that she allegedly suffered "damages including but not limited to the purchase price of the ticket."
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> For your consideration, in the category of "stupidest lawsuit i have heard of today"
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/13/moviegoer-sues-not-enough-driving-in-drive/



Maybe Sarah needs to be driven.......


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe Sarah needs to be driven.......



Right in the head with a sledgehammer.   :


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Right in the head with a sledgehammer.   :



well not quite like that............


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> well not quite like that............



Well, if you meant it sexually, then go ahead.  I prefer my partners to have a brain.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I prefer my partners to have a brain.



Interesting use of the plural form...........


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Interesting use of the plural form...........



 :rofl:   Nice catch!


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, if you meant it sexually, then go ahead.  I prefer my partners to have a brain.



I'm a man remember? brainless is Ok sometimes.... >


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'm a man remember? brainless is Ok sometimes.... >



I guess you don't like to talk after.  Oh, never mind, you're a _man_, you just roll over and go to sleep.   ;D


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, if you meant it sexually, then go ahead.  I prefer my partners to have a brain.



Now is that one each, or one total (brain that is)?


----------



## Nault_army (14 Oct 2011)

The dumbest thing I heard today... Keep in mind I'm in my final year of high school with a bunch of idiots...

"Duuuuude... You ever, like, think about ladybugs, man ?... What if they're all like, dudes. When were not looking. They should all be dudebugs.  8)"

 :facepalm:


----------



## gcclarke (15 Oct 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> The dumbest thing I heard today... Keep in mind I'm in my final year of high school with a bunch of idiots...
> 
> "Duuuuude... You ever, like, think about ladybugs, man ?... What if they're all like, dudes. When were not looking. They should all be dudebugs.  8)"
> 
> :facepalm:



This person isn't the type who you'd expect to pass a drug test, is he?


----------



## Nault_army (16 Oct 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> This person isn't the type who you'd expect to pass a drug test, is he?




No, not at all. Neither are more than half the high schoolers these days


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> No, not at all. Neither are more than half the high schoolers these days



Quoted for truth.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Oct 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> No, not at all. Neither are more than half the high schoolers these days


The people who smoked pot in my school turned me off axe forever.  They would cover the smell of the marijuana with half a bottle of the stuff.  Bleh


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> The people who smoked pot in my school turned me off axe forever.  They would cover the smell of the marijuana with half a bottle of the stuff.  Bleh



The boneheads that smoked pot at my school would use Febreeze in conjunction with Axe. Basically they smelt so strongly of overpowering fragrances that you could tell that they were trying to hide something whether they looked stoned or not.


----------



## Nault_army (16 Oct 2011)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> The boneheads that smoked pot at my school would use Febreeze in conjunction with Axe. Basically they smelt so strongly of overpowering fragrances that you could tell that they were trying to hide something whether they looked stoned or not.



The idiots don't realize we still smell it -_- Hahaha ! In one of my classes, one guy thought he was clever by putting his bong in his sweater to smoke and then sprayed axe to "cover it up"... The teachers desk was 5 desks away. Long story short, he got suspended 

Some peoples kids' I tell you.


----------



## buck13 (17 Oct 2011)

Today on the bus I heard a guy explaining that they could build a bridge and, if it wasn't high enough for ships to get under it, all they would have to do is dredge so that the water level dropped and then it would be fine. I had to intervene, I couldn't let those people go on thinking that was how the ocean worked.


----------



## lethalLemon (17 Oct 2011)

Got to escort BC Ambulance Paramedics delivering a DOA to the morgue...

As a Security Officer, we're not allowed to give access or enter the morgue/crypt anymore because we are not bonded, but the Porters are. Porter showed up to open the morgue, she looked very nervous and uneasy, she very cautiously approached the morgue entrance where the Paramedics were standing by with the body on a stretcher. As she scanned her card and the door opened up, the Paramedic stated: 

"Successful suicide. Helium."

The Porter then responded,

"So he's dead right? Because only dead ones go in here."


----------



## cupper (17 Oct 2011)

buck13 said:
			
		

> Today on the bus I heard a guy explaining that they could build a bridge and, if it wasn't high enough for ships to get under it, all they would have to do is dredge so that the water level dropped and then it would be fine. I had to intervene, I couldn't let those people go on thinking that was how the ocean worked.



In the guy's defense he was partly right. IF the bridge were on a river, AND the elevation of the river bottom was sufficiently high enough above the high water level at it's mouth to allow the bottom to be dredged down, AND the resulting increase in water flow didn't cause scouring downstream, or drain the upstream basin. So it is possible. Feasible, no on your life. Jacking up the bridge would be far less expensive.


----------



## mariomike (17 Oct 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Got to escort BC Ambulance Paramedics delivering a DOA to the morgue...
> 
> As a Security Officer, we're not allowed to give access or enter the morgue/crypt anymore because we are not bonded, but the Porters are. Porter showed up to open the morgue, she looked very nervous and uneasy, she very cautiously approached the morgue entrance where the Paramedics were standing by with the body on a stretcher. As she scanned her card and the door opened up, the Paramedic stated:
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a call gone wrong that we all heard about at the academy.
They got one of those "check patient" calls we used to get all the time. A lady was known to be despondent over this and that. Her family lived out of town and asked the telephone Operator to check the line. The line was ok, so they sent a crew to check on her.
They got the Super to let them in. They found the lady, apparently lifeless, in the bathtub with evidence of a barbituate O.D., and a suicide note. 
Here's where it gets interesting. For whatever reason, the crew decides that rather than lift her out of the tub and take her to the hospital, to call the Coroner instead. We all had the number memorized, and used it a lot. Soon after, the police are notified and arrive to take custody of the body. The crew then departs the scene. Some time later, the coroner arrives. The coroner does his examination and calls for a body wagon to take her to the morgue. This is when the morgue was still on Lombard St., before they shut it down and re-located its long-term occupants to Grenville St.
Just as the removal guys from the funeral home are transferring her onto a drawer tray which slides into one of the stacked coolers, she suddenly shows signs of life. Maybe it was all the jostling, the sudden cold, or the O.D. was starting to wear off. The morgue attendants were understandably upset.
Another ambulance was called - a station was conveniently located over the morgue in those days - and they rushed her to St. Mike's emerg.
Departmental S.O.P's were immediately re-written to transport just about everybody.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Oct 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a call gone wrong that we all heard about at the academy.
> They got one of those "check patient" calls we used to get all the time. A lady was known to be despondent over this and that. Her family lived out of town and asked the telephone Operator to check the line. The line was ok, so they sent a crew to check on her.
> They got the Super to let them in. They found the lady, apparently lifeless, in the bathtub with evidence of a barbituate O.D., and a suicide note.
> Here's where it gets interesting. For whatever reason, the crew decides that rather than lift her out of the tub and take her to the hospital, to call the Coroner instead. We all had the number memorized, and used it a lot. Soon after, the police are notified and arrive to take custody of the body. The crew then departs the scene. Some time later, the coroner arrives. The coroner does his examination and calls for a body wagon to take her to the morgue. This is when the morgue was still on Lombard St., before they shut it down and re-located its long-term occupants to Grenville St.
> ...




oops...


----------



## medicineman (18 Oct 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> oops...



...teehee...Sorry, wil try not to do that one again  :-[.

MM


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> In the guy's defense he was partly right. IF the bridge were on a river, AND the elevation of the river bottom was sufficiently high enough above the high water level at it's mouth to allow the bottom to be dredged down, AND the resulting increase in water flow didn't cause scouring downstream, or drain the upstream basin. So it is possible. Feasible, no on your life. Jacking up the bridge would be far less expensive.




Errr, the water level of a river doesn't change, no matter how deep you dredge it.  Water seeks it's own level.


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2011)

Dredging simply allows boats with a deeper draft to pass...it does not lower the water level...(maybe if you dredge hundreds of feet deep without  access to a large body of water....like an ocean)....


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Oct 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Errr, the water level of a river doesn't change, no matter how deep you dredge it.  Water seeks it's own level.



Actually, he describing reshaping the entire watercourse so that the level of the river is lower under the bridge, and on a shallower slope for the rest of its course. Feasibility falls under the DUMB column. Likelihood of finding a physical situation on a navigable river where it might be done, about NIL.

Imagine it in an area where there are locks above and below the bridge, and lowering the bottom of the entire section to require one more lock above the bridge and one fewer below it.


----------



## Tow Tripod (19 Oct 2011)

How do we get Wainwright to become appealing to NCO's in the battalions?


----------



## dangerboy (19 Oct 2011)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> How do we get Wainwright to become appealing to NCO's in the battalions?



That is always a good one, for some reason whenever visitors come to the base they seem surprised to find out most people that are posted to Wainwright did not want to get posted here but were forced to.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Actually, he describing reshaping the entire watercourse so that the level of the river is lower under the bridge, and on a shallower slope for the rest of its course. Feasibility falls under the DUMB column. Likelihood of finding a physical situation on a navigable river where it might be done, about NIL.
> 
> Imagine it in an area where there are locks above and below the bridge, and lowering the bottom of the entire section to require one more lock above the bridge and one fewer below it.



The original post was about dredging under the bridge, not building locks, which are a series of controlled dams which raise and lower the water level, not the bottom profile.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Oct 2011)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> How do we get Wainwright to become appealing to NCO's in the battalions?


Simple (but not legal): hookers and blow.


----------



## Pusser (19 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Simple (but not legal): hookers and blow.



Substitute booze for blow and you should be fine.  Prostitution is not actually illegal in Canada.

There's always a solution if you look for it.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Prostitution is not actually illegal in Canada.


You're right.  It's not.

Section 213, however, makes it illegal to block traffic for said purpose 


> Offence in Relation to Prostitution
> Offence in relation to prostitution
> 
> 213. (1) Every person who in a public place or in any place open to public view
> ...



KEEP THE STREETS CLEAR!!!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Oct 2011)

Last night dropping off mail at post office....

"excuse me? You are in the Navy...this big combat ship project for the Navy...Do you know if they will be building warships?"

I said politely....I am and yes

Dude replied "we don't need warships we need peacekeeping ships"

Thank god my cell rang and spared me from choking stupidity....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

Customer: A laser car wash.  Lasers will clean my car, right?
Me: No sir, its laser guided.
Customer: Oh. (Depressed sounding.)


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Dude replied "we don't need warships we need peacekeeping ships"
> 
> Thank god my cell rang and spared me from choking stupidity....



Now I really have heard it all...but I'm sure that I'll hear something else as stupid.

Oh....what is a "Peacekeeping Ship"?


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Oct 2011)

At a party on the weekend somebody "engaged" me in conversation about the war in Afghanistan:

Him: "It's all about oil! The only reason we are in Afghanistan is to build an oil pipeline through the country. It had nothing to do with looking for Al-Qaeda or Osama. Osama bin Laden had nothing to do with Al-Qaeda! It was obvious when they found him living in a hole in a field and killed him!"

Me: "Osama wasn't found in a hole, I think you're thinking of Saddam."

Him: "I know my facts! The hole was in the middle of a farmer's field on the Pakistan-Iraq border!"


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh....what is a "Peacekeeping Ship"?



http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Flower_Ship_Wallpaper__yvt2.jpg

The guns generally only spray mists of water to water the flowers. In a dire emergency, a bouquet of mixed wildflowers can be launched out of them also, but there has to be a substantiated threat of peace being lost.


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh....what is a "Peacekeeping Ship"?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2011)

Seen......it looks a lot like a warship??  ???


----------



## mariomike (19 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Customer: A laser car wash.  Lasers will clean my car, right?
> Me: No sir, its laser guided.
> Customer: Oh. (Depressed sounding.)



I was depressed too after seeing the job done on my car at a "touch-free" car wash.  
I prefer to leave it to the experts, or do it myself.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_F2Kf17d6U&feature=related


----------



## PJGary (19 Oct 2011)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> How do we get Wainwright to become appealing to NCO's in the battalions?



So I saw this comment and almost spat up my coffee, I had totally forgot this was the "Dumbest thing you've heard today" thread  :rofl:


----------



## Pusser (19 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> You're right.  It's not.
> 
> Section 213, however, makes it illegal to block traffic for said purpose
> KEEP THE STREETS CLEAR!!!!



I always get a kick out of how we sometimes can't bring ourselves to make a law prohibitng something, so we skirt the issue by criminalizing the things associated with it.

So we make a specific reference in the Criminal Code to a simple, normally non-criminal activity that is merely associated with engagement in an ancient commercial enterprise, but (at least in my experience) it's OK to block traffic for blocks by stopping in a no-stopping zone in downtown Ottawa just because you're an a$$!!!??? ullhair:  (Sorry pet peeve).


----------



## cupper (19 Oct 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Errr, the water level of a river doesn't change, no matter how deep you dredge it.  Water seeks it's own level.



It does if you increase the slope of the upstream channel, and decrease the downstream channel, which is what I was getting at. It lowers the entire water course.


----------



## cupper (19 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> It does if you increase the slope of the upstream channel, and decrease the downstream channel, which is what I was getting at. It lowers the entire water course.



Think creating a new Niagara Falls, which would limit ship mobility upstream, but would still allow the ship to pass under.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Oct 2011)

The original post was about dredging under a bridge, not changing the entire topography of a watercourse.  You could make a fall a million meters high, if it's upstream from your bridge, the water level will remain unchanged.  As for locks, they are controlled dams/spillways that raise and lower the water level, they have nothing to do with the bottom profile, they are what allow ships to rise in elevation.


----------



## cupper (19 Oct 2011)

Anyway, I was just injecting some engineering humour, didn't mean to get stuck in an infinite loop. :sorry: :nevermind:


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Oct 2011)

Having been a field engineer for 23 years and change, I can appreciate engineering humour.  Maybe one of these   , or even one of these   8) , may have conveyed that.  Sorry if you thought I was jumping on you, I wasn't trying to.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

Me: Put your chip card into the bottom of the pin pad please.
Customer: I don't know how to do that.


----------



## frank1515 (19 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Me: Put your chip card into the bottom of the pin pad please.
> Customer: I don't know how to do that.



Customer service situations like the one explained above really brings my hope for humanity exponentially down. I worked at Loeb while in highschool, and I've got a few gems of my own including this.

*Customer wants to buy smokes*

Me: do you have ID?
Customer: Sure, here you go.
Me: it says you're 16 on here.
Customer: Oh! I didn't give you my fake!
Me:  :brickwall:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

I id'ed a guy, looked at his again. 'That id is made out of paper, no.'


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

PJGary said:
			
		

> So I saw this comment and almost spat up my coffee, I had totally forgot this was the "Dumbest thing you've heard today" thread  :rofl:


Civvie here, I don't suppose you would mind explaining this, would you?


----------



## chrisf (19 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Civvie here, I don't suppose you would mind explaining this, would you?



Wainwright is not, has not, was not, were not, can not, won't not, and never will be appealing.

Actually, I liked Wainwright. Also Shilo. 

Of course, my great ambition in life is to eventually become a hermit in an isolated shack....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (20 Oct 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Wainwright is not, has not, was not, were not, can not, won't not, and never will be appealing.
> 
> Actually, I liked Wainwright. Also Shilo.
> 
> Of course, my great ambition in life is to eventually become a hermit in an isolated shack....


It is only a small town in the middle of nowhere that I would need to go to for any training I would recieve, it cannot be that bad. *Telling himself that in hopes it will be true.*


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Oct 2011)

I actually like Wainwright.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I actually like Wainwright.



 :waiting:


----------



## patt (20 Oct 2011)

While doing a nav ex: 
Me: Put away the GPS and use your compass
other guy: Compasses doesn't work in the woods
me: WT?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I always get a kick out of how we sometimes can't bring ourselves to make a law prohibitng something, so we skirt the issue by criminalizing the things associated with it.
> 
> So we make a specific reference in teh Criminal Code to a simple, normally non-criminal activity that is merely associated with engagement in an ancient commercial enterprise, but (at least in my experience) it's *OK to block traffic for blocks by stopping in a no-stopping zone in downtown Ottawa just because you're an a$$!!!??? * ullhair:  (Sorry pet peeve).



Okay, you got me started. I have been in Ottawa 9 months now: 
Traffic laws....are mere suggestions,
Green, yellow, red...all the same,
Pedestrians DO NOT EXIST and therefore there are no rules regarding them,
The big white word on the red octagonal signs around the city is obviously obscured...everywhere!,
Same goes for the word above the number on the speed limit signs, and finally
If your 4 ways are on, you can do whatever the f*** you want wherever you want!

My peeve!

That said, at the recent interrment of my parents ashes in Oakville, ON, I was asked by one of the cemetary workers if I was "private security or something" (I was in uniform) with "Canada" on my shoulders and big gold anchors on my peak cap and over my name tag (and a big "NAVY" sticker on the car I was standing beside). This is probably the same guy who is colour blind when driving...an illiterate!


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Oct 2011)

How about the interviewer on CTV yesterday during the shipbuilding announce ment asking a retired VAdm:

Her: Well Why don't we get them built in Chine where it's cheaper, and get more of them"


----------



## Pat in Halifax (21 Oct 2011)

I brought that one up on the "elevator" at ***** today-Got a really good look and a question - "Really?"
Anyway, can only say there is news coming...promise.....wait for it.


----------



## Nault_army (22 Oct 2011)

Xfire said:
			
		

> While doing a nav ex:
> Me: Put away the GPS and use your compass
> other guy: Compasses doesn't work in the woods
> me: WT?




This makes me chuckle  ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Oct 2011)

Customer walks past a sign displaying the 6/49 and lotto max jackpots.  "Don't you sell lotto here?"


----------



## TN2IC (22 Oct 2011)

My facebook fun... It was over a picture on facebook. I always called my ID disks as dog tags.



> Patrick Stafford: No, heroes wear ID Discs. Baby butchers wear dog tags. There's nothing heroic about attacking unarmed civilians in a country with no military.
> 23 hours ago · Like.
> 
> 
> ...



Still waiting for his reply.

TN2IC out..


----------



## Dissident (23 Oct 2011)

"I thought I could move the tarp before the forklift pinched me against the concrete loading dock".
He did not make it. Minor injuries again this time, thank the gods.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> "I thought I could move the tarp before the forklift pinched me against the concrete loading dock".
> He did not make it. Minor injuries *again* this time, thank the gods.



Not the first time it's happened?


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> "I thought I could move the tarp before the forklift pinched me against the concrete loading dock".
> He did not make it. Minor injuries again  this time, thank the gods.



Darwinism at its finest......


----------



## Dissident (24 Oct 2011)

The "again" is in reference to the other guy (3 weeks ago?) who though he could put his hand in the mulching machine. I've been busy.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2011)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> The "again" is in reference to the other guy (3 weeks ago?) who though he could put his hand in the mulching machine. I've been busy.



What kind of people do you hire? My four year old pirate grandson knows better.....(where's the pirate smiley?) ARRRRR
 :skull:


----------



## Journeyman (24 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> .....(where's the pirate smiley?)


  iper:  <----- It's a cross-dressing pirate, with an octopus under his arm  :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> (where's the pirate smiley?) ARRRRR  :skull:


How's this?
irate:


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How's this?
> irate:



ARRR matey! Close enough!!


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2011)

Former model Carol Alt promotes "raw" diet:  http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/fashion-beauty/Carol/5623265/story.html

Did she not think this:  





> Along with suffering various health crises, such as chronic sinusitis, fatigue, acid reflux and allergies



may have been caused by this:  





> to maintain my weight at 125 pounds at five-foot-10 as a model. Now at 34, even starving myself for two days wasn’t getting me down to my fighting weight.”



 :


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Former model Carol Alt promotes "raw" diet:  http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/fashion-beauty/Carol/5623265/story.html




Well, if she wants "raw" and "natural"...


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2011)

:not-again:


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Well, if she wants "raw" and "natural"...



Sadly, women aren't going to get that the way _you_ want them to get it.   >


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sadly, women aren't going to get that the way _you_ want them to get it.   >


I've heard that none of them are...


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've heard that none of them are...



 :rofl:


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Oct 2011)

I suddenly feel like this guy:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (31 Oct 2011)

How many months are in a leap year?
Me: I'm not going to answer that.


----------



## Mike92 (31 Oct 2011)

"Infantry will get boring after a while"   

Oh, and Happy Halloween everybody  umpkin:


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> How many months are in a leap year?
> Me: I'm not going to answer that.



I'm sure this is a trick question. :nod:


----------



## Foxhound (31 Oct 2011)

Mike92 said:
			
		

> "Infantry will get boring after a while"



See my reply #10 in this thread.   ;D
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1265/post-14292.html#msg14292


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2011)

Foxhound said:
			
		

> See my reply #10 in this thread.   ;D
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1265/post-14292.html#msg14292



 :goodpost:    :rofl:

That was truly the funniest thing I've read today.

Bonus points for you sir.


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Nov 2011)

Not just today, but in a good long time:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/91627/post-1087137.html#msg1087137


----------



## cupper (1 Nov 2011)

That can't be real.

 :facepalm: 

Ahh, today's educational system.

 :endnigh:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> I'm sure this is a trick question. :nod:


If I wasn't a good acquaintance with this person, I would have thought so.


----------



## Strike (1 Nov 2011)

The following was e-mailed to me from the help desk:



> Ma'am,
> 
> Are you still having problems accessing outlook?


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Nov 2011)

Strike:
That makes as much sense as this:


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Nov 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Strike:
> That makes as much sense as this:



HAHAHA! 

I need to wipe cola from the screen AND fix the broken legs on the chair!

Yesterday:

Pertaining to the door that only opens when a Paramedic enters a code on the keypad, the patient exit is just a few extra feet to the right and actually CLOSER to patient/visitor parking than the Ambulance Entry...



> So, if the sign says ambulance exit only, how does anyone get out through this door? Ambulances can't get inside the hospital, they're too big.


----------



## Nault_army (2 Nov 2011)

This is really stupid, but I do love lame jokes  ;D

We don't have any vegetable jokes, so if you find any, please lettuce know  :


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Nov 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> This is really stupid, but I do love lame jokes  ;D
> 
> We don't have any vegetable jokes, so if you find any, please lettuce know  :



It's hard to tell any chemistry jokes, all the good ones argon.

What's the hardest part about eating vegetables? The wheelchair.


----------



## frank1515 (2 Nov 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> What's the hardest part about eating vegetables? The wheelchair.



Damn lol.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (3 Nov 2011)

Just got a cat, reading some facts out loud to my wife: blay, blah, blah, cats can get high off olives, blah, bl... Wait, what?


----------



## jparkin (3 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Just got a cat, reading some facts out loud to my wife: blay, blah, blah, cats can get high off olives, blah, bl... Wait, what?



Cat urine also glows under a blacklight. Thought you should be aware in case the need to know that fact ever arises.


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2011)

jparkin said:
			
		

> Cat urine also glows under a blacklight. Thought you should be aware in case the need to know that fact ever arises.



Use the black light to stumble through the house at night to avoid liquid landmines...problem is another liquid human males produce does the same thing, so if you're christening all the rooms in the house, you might get a false positive  >.

MM

Edit for spelling.


----------



## Nault_army (3 Nov 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> It's hard to tell any chemistry jokes, all the good ones argon.
> 
> What's the hardest part about eating vegetables? The wheelchair.



I don't think I've ever laughed that hard in my life... so let's take all the bad chemistry jokes, and Barium !


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2011)

So, you like chemistry jokes?  Good.  Wanna hear a joke about Potassium?  K.


I was going to post one about Sodium, but I though, Na.....


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2011)

That got a grin anyway...

MM


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Nov 2011)

Back in the bad, old days before we got super over controlled, I issued myself and some of my NCOs Standing Orders, which was the Canadian Army predecessor of 404s, as M109 Driver Examiners so we could qualify our drivers to actually drive the SPs we had received fresh from the factory in September 1968. They all could drive much better than I, but the regulations called for it.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (3 Nov 2011)

Sodium sodium sodium sodium Batman!


----------



## Strike (3 Nov 2011)

jparkin said:
			
		

> Cat urine also glows under a blacklight. Thought you should be aware in case the need to know that fact ever arises.



 ;D
http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/11/02/funny-facebook-fails-cats-dont-care-theyll-take-all-the-blame/


----------



## jparkin (3 Nov 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> ;D
> http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/11/02/funny-facebook-fails-cats-dont-care-theyll-take-all-the-blame/


Hahaha oops, that room probably didn't pass the parental inspection...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2011)

Heard this on the radio while driving to work.

Brevard school district's no-hug rule is no joke

A Brevard middle-schooler’s punishment for hugging another student has some up in arms over what they see as an innocent, and increasingly popular, gesture by a child.

Others say the school, Southwest Middle in Palm Bay, has every right to put the squeeze on public displays of affection, a move so common in the United States that some schools ban everything from handshakes to hugs to high-fives.

The debate fired up when word got out that Southwest Middle eighth-grader Nick Martinez, 14, received an in-school suspension Nov. 1 for a between-classes hug with a female student, witnessed by the principal, Todd Scheuerer.

Brevard Public Schools officials and the principal say Martinez violated the school’s longtime no-hug policy, which is in the student handbook and can be found online.

All schools must adhere to the district’s student conduct policy addressing public displays of affection, said Christine Davis, district spokeswoman, who could not comment on the student’s discipline record or whether the girl Martinez hugged was suspended.

More at link

One of the guys discussing it on the radio this morning said "But this is Florida.  They take handguns to school.  Hugging should be encouraged!"   ;D


----------



## GR66 (4 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One of the guys discussing it on the radio this morning said "But this is Florida.  They take handguns to school.  Hugging should be encouraged!"   ;D



Maybe he was just patting her down to make sure she wasn't carrying a concealed weapon!  Safety First!


----------



## Nault_army (5 Nov 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So, you like chemistry jokes?  Good.  Wanna hear a joke about Potassium?  K.
> 
> 
> I was going to post one about Sodium, but I though, Na.....



So I heard a chemical compound was topping the music charts this week... LaDyGa2

By the way, the name's Bond... Covalent bond.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Nov 2011)

http://notalwaysright.com/  there, stuppid out the yingyang.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Nov 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So, you like chemistry jokes?  Good.  Wanna hear a joke about Potassium?  K.
> 
> 
> I was going to post one about Sodium, but I though, Na.....



*FRIG YOU HATERS!!*
That shit was tight.

...bitches...never hate on a chemistry joke......you'll see....you'll see....


----------



## Nault_army (10 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> http://notalwaysright.com/  there, stuppid out the yingyang.



Oh dear... Hahaha


----------



## ekpiper (13 Nov 2011)

From our local paper on Nov 11, referring to WWII Veterans:



> The average age has jumped from 84 to 88 in the last four years.



Quite an alarming statistic that people are getting older!

Source: http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Veterans+numbers+dwindling/5700363/story.html#ixzz1ddXT0I64


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> From our local paper on Nov 11, referring to WWII Veterans:
> 
> Quite an alarming statistic that people are getting older!
> 
> Source: http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Veterans+numbers+dwindling/5700363/story.html#ixzz1ddXT0I64




And only in four years too.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> From our local paper on Nov 11, referring to WWII Veterans:
> 
> Quite an alarming statistic that people are getting older!
> 
> Source: http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Veterans+numbers+dwindling/5700363/story.html#ixzz1ddXT0I64



My take on this:  The average age of the vets jumped in the last four years due to the deaths of veterans, not due to their aging.   :2c:


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> My take on this:  The average age of the vets jumped in the last four years due to the deaths of veterans, not due to their aging.   :2c:



In the fun with numbers department, your theory would be true if the deaths were occurring more frequently in the younger veterans than in their older compatriots. I submit that the rise is due primarily to aging, and not to the deaths alone. What is interesting is that about ten per cent of the Canadians who served during the Second World War are still alive nearly 70 years after the end of the war.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> In the fun with numbers department, your theory would be true if the deaths were occurring more frequently in the younger veterans than in their older compatriots. I submit that the rise is due primarily to aging, and not to the deaths alone. What is interesting is that about ten per cent of the Canadians who served during the Second World War are still alive nearly 70 years after the end of the war.



Well, math never was my strong point.   :-\


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Nov 2011)

Actually, it is if they had found the average age jumping by more or less than 4 years in four calendar years that would have been surprising. Deaths don't matter because whenever a veteran dies, he is not part of the annual average calculation anymore. Since there are no new WWII vets appearing in any year and all the ones accounted for age by one year each year, then the average will necessarily go up by one year every calendar year, at least until we move out of the territory of large numbers (probably somewhere around 1,000 to 1,500 vets left and below) when individual age will begin to have a noticeable effect on the stats. 

For now, all you can say about their "population" is that since the war ended 66 years ago and the vets average age is 88, they were "on average" 22 years old at the end of the war. It is called a "cohort" statistics.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

This from Postmedia news as an example of how (as someone WAY smarter than me said very recently), when asked how to _guarantee_ someone won't drown in a lake, one drains the lake.....


> A Toronto elementary school has banned most balls from its playground, citing the need to protect staff and students after a parent got hit in the head with a soccer ball.
> 
> The new policy has infuriated parents and students, and exposes what child-health researchers say is a growing focus on child safety that is keeping kids from being physically active.
> 
> ...


 :


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from Postmedia news as an example of how (as someone WAY smarter than me said very recently), when asked how to _guarantee_ someone won't drown in a lake, one drains the lake..... :



Yep, heard that on the news last night.  It's only a temporary ban, but still......

Perhaps they should post a sign at the schoolyard "Children at Play".   ;D

Or maybe people shouldn't walk into the middle of a bunch of kids playing soccer.   :


----------



## Pusser (17 Nov 2011)

Maybe we should ban books from schools in order to reduce the risk of paper cuts?  After all, cuts can get infected and the next thing you know, the surgeons are hacking off limbs to ward off necrotizing faciitis.


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from Postmedia news as an example of how (as someone WAY smarter than me said very recently), when asked how to _guarantee_ someone won't drown in a lake, one drains the lake..... :



There are so many comedic options on this, I am lost as to where to go...

So males are no longer allowed in school?....

Penn State references would be too soon.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> So males are no longer allowed in school?....



It's only *hard* balls that are banned.


----------



## HavokFour (17 Nov 2011)

*Congress declares pizza a vegetable, children's diets instantly get healthier*​
Article



> According to The Center for Disease Control 33.8% of US citizens are obese, and is it any wonder? Most of us don't eat nearly enough fruits and vegetables, and those we do consent to eat often stretch the definition of "healthy" to the breaking point. Case in point: On Tuesday, Congress declared pizza a vegetable.
> 
> Instead of an underhanded effort to change the menu in the Congressional cafeteria, the move is an effort to counter the Obama administration's proposal to serve healthier lunches in schools.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (17 Nov 2011)

Not to take away from the "balls" conversation above.........

But, I heard something really goddamn stupid....*myself on the radio*.

Since about 1996, I've loved the band Finger Eleven, (aka Rainbow butt Monkeys).

I've been a faithful fan, following their career arc, going to shows when I can, buying records...etc.


They're playing at the Casino in Halifax tomorrow night.
The local radio station had a contest, and the winners get to;

-*Go backstage*....(oh, neat)
-*Do the "meet & greet" with the band*......(ooo...even better)
-*And then play in some sort of "Halo" tournament with the band before the show*.....(WOWEE!)

So the contest is on, and I happen to call in, and GET THROUGH!

Easy contest, just had to name the 2 song clips that were played.....(too friggin' easy).

I say, "One thing....and If it doesn't kill me".

The DJ says...."are you sure, man?.....you're totally sure?"




The second song was...."WHATEVER doesn't kill me".


(Cue the f-you buzzer)

And the DJ played my failure on the air.

Fuuuuuuuuuuck........


----------



## Robert0288 (18 Nov 2011)

not very many people have had the honour of getting their failure played on the radio.  I sadly understand your pain.

Stupid thing I heard today.  Timmies drive through, I ask for an XL black coffee, my 4th of the day and the person asks me what I wanted in my black coffee.

On the same topic, I stopped by a week earlier at a different location and they said good morning when it was 2300.  I stopped mid sentence and double check my watch before laughing.  I didn't know if he was trying to be keen and its some stupid time in the morning.  Or he was just a unique individual


----------



## xena (18 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> And the DJ played my failure on the air.



Ouch.  I feel your pain bro.    :facepalm:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 Nov 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> ....  Timmies drive through, I ask for an XL black coffee, my 4th of the day and the person asks me what I wanted in my black coffee....



Now that's outstanding!!!!!
(The rate of consumption does call things into question, though).

Are you sure, (after 4 coffees), that you didn't order an, "_*uunghftehefwsysj!!!!!?!?#)"*_


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2011)

Been reading about this case off and on this week.

Body of woman found hanged at mansion exhumed



> Police told reporters last month that there was no indication of foul play in either death, and that evidence led them to conclude that Zahau hanged herself. Though they didn't know the order of events, they say she painted a message on a door, disrobed, fashioned a hanging rope and bindings, tied the hanging rope to a bed and put the other end around her neck, bound her feet and hands, moved to the balcony and put herself over the railing.



Seriously?  Unless you were trying to frame someone, who the hell would commit suicide this way?



> Wecht, who read the official autopsy report, told CNN in September that he would have left the manner of death as undetermined, saying, among other things, that said four subgaleal hemorrhages – between the scalp and skull on top of the head – listed in the autopsy report may be inconsistent with the suicide theory.



Ya think?  Hang on, before I get naked and bind my hands and feet and jump over the railing, I'm gonna bash myself in the head first.   :


----------



## Robert0288 (18 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Now that's outstanding!!!!!
> (The rate of consumption does call things into question, though).
> 
> Are you sure, (after 4 coffees), that you didn't order an, "_*uunghftehefwsysj!!!!!?!?#)"*_



Being both a hockey referee as well as a reservist, I strive to make sure anything I yell is both loud and articulate, or at least obvious enough so they know what is going on .  I have this bad habit of building up immunity to awesome things such as caffeine, which is terrible because when you actually need it for something it doesn't work or it gets really expensive.

Not really a dumb thing but a week or so ago as I was walking to the bus stop in combats in downtown Ottawa, some greenpeace guy came up to me and asked in a snarky voice "what have you done for the environment lately".  So I responded that; "I spent more than a couple of days in the middle of a forest picking up tiny bits of plastic, garbage and metal in the middle of a thunderstorm, and what did you do this summer for the environment?"  

*Silence*

Oh crazy hippies and hipsters, if your going to challenge people you'd best come up with a good response if somone challenges you back.


----------



## Pusser (18 Nov 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Stupid thing I heard today.  Timmies drive through, I ask for an XL black coffee, my 4th of the day and the person asks me what I wanted in my black coffee.



That's almost as bad as when I used to order Happy Meals for my son.  On more than one occasion, at different McDonalds outlets, I asked for *cheese*burgers with ketchup only and received them with nothing but ketchup.  They didn't even include the cheese! :facepalm:  I got some pretty blank looks when I explained that regardless of how it's dressed, a cheeseburger still needs the cheese.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2011)

Dumb thing said seriously - I was having a chat with a colleague and mentioned that a couple was seeking to separate as there is a safety issue involved (wife wants husband out of house).

He said "Sometimes wives don't get what they want".   :facepalm:

My reply "yes she does ...there is a safety issue here and the CF policy on DV is pretty clear.  He goes"

Can you imagine the repercussions if he was allowed home and he physically harmed her seriously?

 :facepalm:


----------



## Mike92 (18 Nov 2011)

At Timmies counter:

Customer: "Hi, I'll have a large black, 2 milks"

Employee: "??..."

AND

Customer: "Give me a large double double and a large with 2 creams and 2 sugars"

_Employee makes and serve's coffee's_

Customer: "Which one is the double double?"

_Employee questions meaning of life and existence of human race_


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Nov 2011)

Me: got your snow tires put on yet?
Him: snow tires are a myth, they don't help at all.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Me: got your snow tires put on yet?
> Him: snow tires are a myth, they don't help at all.



Sounds familiar:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=325091820806#!/group.php?gid=325091820806&v=wall
"I got to thinking why don't emergency services vehicles have them?"

"The emergency vehicles need all the help they can get. They go out when we stay home, they save lives and they are always under budget constraints. It's too simple for an accountant to cross out that expense line for winter tires. Right now, there are EMS vehicles in the heart of the snow belt driving on all-season tires. These life-saving people deserve better.":
http://www.wheels.ca/Tire%20Talk/article/167045

This winter, driving could be more challenging than usual if the predicted lock-out happens in mid-January.

Nicely executed spin-out  vehicle control in Toronto on "all season" dual rear wheels DRW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqlKyJxd-wo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's only *hard* balls that are banned.



Ummm...... Nope, not gonna go there. :rofl:


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> *Congress declares pizza a vegetable, children's diets instantly get healthier*​
> Article



Guess I'm going to have to set up a new section in the garden. Anybody know where I can get some Pizza Seeds? And what varieties can you get?

Maybe Vessey's will have a new section in their catalog.


----------



## Harris (18 Nov 2011)

If you find some meat lovers seeds I'll take two packets.


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2011)

“Let’s not argue about semantics,” Borgers told the Times. “I don’t think [Gaddafi] was that brutal a dictator,”

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/wikileaks-libya-american-group-wanted-to-help-gaddafi--for-10-million/2011/11/18/gIQAAR1bYN_blog.html

Seriously? And I suppose Hitler was just misunderstood.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> “Let’s not argue about semantics,” Borgers told the Times. “I don’t think [Gaddafi] was that brutal a dictator,”
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/wikileaks-libya-american-group-wanted-to-help-gaddafi--for-10-million/2011/11/18/gIQAAR1bYN_blog.html
> 
> Seriously? And I suppose Hitler was just misunderstood.



  :facepalm: Stalin had a bad childhood - I guess Uncle Gadaffi did too as did Sadaam Insane.......


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2011)

Arrest over botched butt implants



> According to police, the victim saw Morris in May and was injected in her buttocks with a substance consisting of *cement, tire inflater, mineral oil and super glue.*
> 
> The amateur incision was then sealed with super glue, police said. The victim was later hospitalized with a serious medical condition as a result of the injections.


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Nov 2011)

Who in their right mind... or even crazy mind would think self injecting cement would lead to something positive?  Oh please Darwin, where are you?


----------



## Pusser (21 Nov 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Who in their right mind... or even crazy mind would think self injecting cement  would lead to something positive?  Oh please Darwin, where are you?



If this were true, there are a lot of men who would find it useful! ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (21 Nov 2011)

The women love my buns of ste... Err, cement.
Local politician (who will remain nameless) to me: Whats larger, a third or a quarter?


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> If this were true, there are a lot of men who would find it useful! ;D



I think the little blue pill would probably work better, and you don't have to wait for the drying time or deal with the fragility later


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> The women love my buns of ste... Err, cement.
> Local politician (who will remain nameless) to me: Whats larger, a third or a quarter?


A quarter naturally, cause there are 4 of them. ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2011)

Pair jailed for abducting their 8 kids

Not the abduction, but the kids' names:



> The children were identified as an 11-month-old girl, Nefertiti, and her seven brothers, all named after their father, including Nephra, 11; Nephra Ceo, 10; Nephra John, 9; Nephra Shalee and Nephra Rahsul, both 6; Nephra Umeek, 5 and Nephra Yahmen, 4.



Guess if you're yelling at a kid, you'll only (possibly) get the name wrong once.   :


----------



## GAP (24 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Pair jailed for abducting their 8 kids
> 
> Not the abduction, but the kids' names:
> 
> Guess if you're yelling at a kid, you'll only (possibly) get the name wrong once.   :



With six kids it's amazing how you are unable to recall that particular kid's name until after you have run the gammet of all other 5 names.... ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> With six kids it's amazing how you are unable to recall that particular kid's name until after you have run the gammet of all other 5 names.... ;D



Oh, I know.   :nod:  My Mom used to call the dog's name too.   ;D


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2011)

> The children were identified as an 11-month-old girl, Nefertiti, and her seven brothers, all named after their father, including Nephra, 11; Nephra Ceo, 10; Nephra John, 9; Nephra Shalee and Nephra Rahsul, both 6; Nephra Umeek, 5 and Nephra Yahmen, 4.



So the father's name was Titi Ceo John Shalee Rashul Umeek Yahmen. 

There's your problem right there. Way to many names. Why not go with something simple like Nephra.

 :facepalm:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Nov 2011)

"Oh, you wanted that done now?  I thought you were just talking out loud."


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2011)

Reminds me of Bill Cosby's story of how he and his brother thought how they were named God Damnit and Jesus Christ.

"God Damnit, Get in here." 

"But Dad, I'm Jesus Christ"

 ;D


----------



## Pusser (24 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> With six kids it's amazing how you are unable to recall that particular kid's name until after you have run the gammet of all other 5 names.... ;D



You don't need to have that many kids to get their names mixed up.  Even with only two, my parents (and me with the next generation) still manage(d) to confuse them.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You don't need to have that many kids to get their names mixed up.  Even with only two, my parents (and me with the next generation) still manage(d) to confuse them.



"Hey you" still works!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Nov 2011)

Called the cats K'mere and K'mon. But then, cats don't come when you call them anyway!


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, I know.   :nod:  My Mom used to call the dog's name too.   ;D



Does that mean you look when somebody calls you "Spot?"  :bowing:


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Does that mean you look when somebody calls you "Spot?"  :bowing:



Nope.  Scamp.   >


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Nov 2011)

As innocent as this sounds, don't hollar "Hi" to your buddy Jack across the Airport Terminal! As it came out of my mouth......


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> "Hey you" still works!



Not always - I almost got made into a popsicle by a gazillion year old PPCLI RSM who yelled "Hey You" at me and couldn't figure out why I ignored him...other folks were around, so I pointed out to him, "...Sir, I have rank on my arm and a name on my chest - if you can't be bothered to use either, I wouldn't expect a response back...".  He didn't see my point...

MM


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Not always - I almost got made into a popsicle by a gazillion year old PPCLI RSM who yelled "Hey You" at me and couldn't figure out why I ignored him...other folks were around, so I pointed out to him, "...Sir, I have rank on my arm and a name on my chest - if you can't be bothered to use either, I wouldn't expect a response back...".  He didn't see my point...
> 
> MM



Ouch!


----------



## Staff Weenie (24 Nov 2011)

Kind of reminds me of a 2Lt I knew many years ago. He was sauntering across the parade square at RMC with a coffee cup in hand when the College CWO came out to educate him on the error of his ways. After hearing the CWO out he replies "tell you what Sgt Maj, why don't you write it in a memo for me, and I'll get around to reading it someday."

It was as if hell itself opened up and released demons upon the earth....


----------



## Danjanou (24 Nov 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of a 2Lt I knew many years ago. He was sauntering across the parade square at RMC with a coffee cup in hand when the College CWO came out to educate him on the error of his ways. After hearing the CWO out he replies "tell you what Sgt Maj, why don't you write it in a memo for me, and I'll get around to reading it someday."
> 
> It was as if hell itself opened up and released demons upon the earth....



Was there enough left to turn over to the family for a decent burial? 8)


----------



## Staff Weenie (24 Nov 2011)

I think the term 'sadder but wiser' could apply.  :'(


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2011)

Did the coffee burn them/you terribly when he threw it at them/you?  ;D

Edited for spelling oops.

MM


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2011)

> It was as if hell itself opened up and released demons upon the earth....



I would have paid money to see that!

Another person and I did that to a kid right out of Cornwallis(we're talking 1966) at Esquimalt. This poor guy started around the parade square, and we called him back. We told him this wasn't Cornwallis, and he could angle across the parade square. Fool believed us!!! A Wren Chief nearly came right out a second story window to yell at him!


----------



## Staff Weenie (24 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Did the coffee burn them/you terribly when he threw it at them/you?  ;D
> 
> Edited for spelling oops.
> 
> MM



It wasn't me! I can guarantee that - I've done some mighty stupid things over the years, but I have my limits.

We all got a clear directive on respecting the position, authority, and rank of the College Chief after that......


----------



## FlyingDutchman (25 Nov 2011)

"I don't know how to put gas in my car."
"I could show you."
"No, I'd rather not learn to."


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> "I don't know how to put gas in my car."
> "I could show you."
> "No, I'd rather not learn to."



Ah so you've met my wife. 8)


----------



## Jimmy_D (25 Nov 2011)

The military uses diesel only, don't they?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> The military uses diesel only, don't they?


Got one slightly better than that.
"You mean there's a difference between diesel and gas?"
Statement said after filling ski-doos with diesel fuel.


----------



## jasonf6 (25 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Got one slightly better than that.
> "You mean there's a difference between diesel and gas?"
> Statement said after filling ski-doos with diesel fuel.


 :facepalm: ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (25 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> The military uses diesel only, don't they?


The method is the same.


----------



## Loachman (25 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Got one slightly better than that.
> "You mean there's a difference between diesel and gas?"
> Statement said after filling ski-doos with diesel fuel.



Somebody filled one of our (427 Squadron) jeeps with kerosene during RV83. Excellent smoke generator - it was left to idle until the tank was empty.

A few years earlier, an Officer from one of the other London reserve regiments had his troop of jeeps topped up, late one dark night, with naphtha. No smoke, but noticeably higher RPM.


----------



## Pusser (25 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Got one slightly better than that.
> "You mean there's a difference between diesel and gas?"
> Statement said after filling ski-doos with diesel fuel.



The boys filled one of the ship's rental vans in Dublin with gas, when they should have used diesel.  They got about 100 yards from the gas station...


----------



## GAP (25 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The boys filled one of the ship's rental vans in Dublin with gas, when they should have used diesel.  They got about 100 yards from the gas station...



I loaned 5 gal of diesel to a guy (last week) who had put $30 worth of gas into a new diesel truck on his way back from the dump (about 12miles)....he was wondering why it wouldn't start......duh...


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2011)

Had to spend a few hours draining the fuel system of a brand new 5Kw diesel generator on Milcon back in '88. 

And when I say brand new, the dumb [excrement] took it out of the crate, fresh, never been started up, filled the tank with gas and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't start. Needless to say, the CO of his unit was not impressed when they had to go without lights that night.


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2011)

Was on an exercise when I was in the mo that saw all the gasoline powered vehicles down for the count because the Svc Bn guys that bought the bulk fuel didn't dniff check it before filling the Iltis's up...worse thing was it was Grey Cup Day, so anyone in an Iltis didn't get to see the game in their respective messes.  My ambulance was diesel, so I didn't care  ;D.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2011)

Uh.... right....


> _You know, especially given all the time we spent together and the long talks we had after I invaded your home and held you at knifepoint, I thought you were people I could trust. We shared a meal together, for God's sake. Yes, it was just Cheetos and Dr. Pepper, but I was so hungry from a long day of fleeing that to me it was like Thanksgiving. We even watched "Patch Adams," because you said that's what you wanted to watch, not because I like that movie. But the minute I fall asleep, you go and escape, which meant the police could come in and arrest me. I mean, I thought we had an understanding.
> 
> And that is why I'm suing you for breach of contract._
> 
> ...


_Lowering the Bar_ legal news blog, 28 Nov 11

More in the _Denver Post_ here.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Nov 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Uh.... right...._Lowering the Bar_ legal news blog, 28 Nov 11
> 
> More in the _Denver Post_ here.



I read that too. This guy needs a swift kick in the ..... from the judge.


----------



## cupper (30 Nov 2011)

Too bad they can't tack on additional time to his original sentence for harassment of the victims. Or better yet, invoke the death penalty and save the state the cost of keeping him locked up, 'cause he obviously has too much time on his hands.


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2011)

Saw a dumb PSA today from NYC. The message is good: Don't drink and drive. Edit: At second glance, it looks like he may have been in a bar fight. 
But, the patient care is not.
The patient has a c-collar, but no backboard, and the patient is in the Fowler's position. The chin rest on the c-collar is folded inside the collar.  :-[
The shoulder straps were not fastened either. No sand bags or tape. Don't think they even gave him a blanket.


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2011)

Maybe that's how the EMS treats DUI dweebs in NYC - like crap  ;D.

MM


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Dec 2011)

CELLPHONE DWEEB'S here in BC, Friggin almost got ran down... So I walked up to the driver's window and knocked. She buzzes the window down. I Reach in and grab her cell phone and rip it in half.. "Opps" I say.. 
Your CELL isnt working too bad so sad,,,.... BYE BYE.. and walk away.. BC has as far as I'am concerned and i
have lived here 25yrs are Canada's worst driver's... Anyway my  anic: Cheer's mate's... Scoty B


----------



## jasonf6 (1 Dec 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> CELLPHONE DWEEB'S here in BC, Friggin almost got ran down... So I walked up to the driver's window and knocked. She buzzes the window down. I Reach in and grab her cell phone and rip it in half.. "Opps" I say..
> Your CELL isnt working too bad so sad,,,.... BYE BYE.. and walk away.. BC has as far as I'am concerned and i
> have lived here 25yrs are Canada's worst driver's... Anyway my  anic: Cheer's mate's... Scoty B


----------



## Nault_army (2 Dec 2011)

While in math class :

You must be the square root of -1, because you can't be real


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2011)

Florida teen detained by TSA for design on her purse

It's not unusual for 17-year-old to find themselves in hot water with the fashion police. But on a flight from Virginia to Florida, Vanessa Gibbs found herself detained by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) over the appearance of her purse.

And just to be clear, it wasn't the content inside the purse that the TSA objected to. No, agency officials took exception with the design of a gun on Gibbs' handbag.

"It's my style, it's camouflage, it has an old western gun on it," Gibbs told News4Jax.com. Gibbs didn't run into any trouble while traveling north from Jacksonville International Airport. But on her way back home, TSA officials at Norfolk International Airport pulled her aside.

"She was like, 'This is a federal offense because it's in the shape of a gun,'" Gibbs said. "I'm like, 'But it's a design on a purse. How is it a federal offense?'"

More at link

I think security has gone a little too far.   :


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2011)

Like the piece of bathroom tissue that told me I had to get rid of the 1 inch nail file on my nail clipper or the other one that wondered if the med bag I was taking on the aircraft had gun tape in it...I didn't tell him about the morphine auto injectors, large scalpels, etc.  The guy said  the file was a lethal weapon...I asked him if he happened to notice what I did for a living and would you like to try that again... Doesn't say much for an aircrew or the passengers if you can take the A/C over with an under sized nail file and a roll of gun tape, especially when the cockpit is actually blocked from the passenger cabin by cargo as was on that flight :.


----------



## jasonf6 (4 Dec 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Like the piece of bathroom tissue that told me I had to get rid of the 1 inch nail file on my nail clipper or the other one that wondered if the med bag I was taking on the aircraft had gun tape in it...I didn't tell him about the morphine auto injectors, large scalpels, etc.  The guy said  the file was a lethal weapon...I asked him if he happened to notice what I did for a living and would you like to try that again... Doesn't say much for an aircrew or the passengers if you can take the A/C over with an under sized nail file and a roll of gun tape, especially when the cockpit is actually blocked from the passenger cabin by cargo as was on that flight :.



Ya, I thought the same thing when I was told I couldn't bring my nail clippers with the file to Wainwright back in 2000.  Here we are flying to a base inside Canada, entirely military, and we can't bring a SMALL nail file?  What are my chances of even reaching the cockpit let alone taking out a pilot with a tiny nail file?


----------



## Staff Weenie (4 Dec 2011)

I though it was completely stupid when we were coming out of Wainwright, with our gear, in CADPAT, and they were swiping everybody's kit and freaking out that it had residue on it. I tried to explain that me, and the several hundred other folk in green, were members of the military, and had just completed a big exercise, so almost all of us would turn up something that would set the machine off. They didn't get it.....duh......

I had a great laugh in KAF when they ran my C7 through the x-ray, and then the guy behind me had a C9 they ran through. Yes, the x-ray confirmed it - it was indeed a weapon.....my bad.


----------



## cupper (4 Dec 2011)

When I first moved down to the DC area a few months after 9/11, security was so tight, one could not fart without creating a major security alert.

I was doing the tourist thing one weekend, and decided to stop for lunch in the Old Post Office Building a few blocks from the Mall. It has a shopping area and food court. But it also has federal offices upstairs, so in order to enter the building you need to go through a security check similar to that of any airport. Bags are checked, passed through an x-ray, and you go through a magnetometer. I happened to have a small pocket knife, and was told that I couldn't bring it into the building, and would be required to leave it at the security point. I decided that it wasn't worth the hassle, so I left.

 A month or so later I returned, this time leaving the pocket knife at home. Passed through security, and proceeded into shopping abd food court area where I found a stor that sold pocket knives, and one full service restaurant that used real (non-plastic) silverware.

 :facepalm: Yep. Irony. Makes life interesting.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Florida teen detained by TSA for design on her purse
> 
> It's not unusual for 17-year-old to find themselves in hot water with the fashion police. But on a flight from Virginia to Florida, Vanessa Gibbs found herself detained by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) over the appearance of her purse.
> 
> ...



And in Ottawa a school has stated that any girls/women wearing yoga pants must cover up their .....ummm....assets with a long sweater or shirt.

Morons - Two points here:

1. If any male wears his pants too low so that his under wear shows he has to be corrected as well.
2. Lets worry about the kids' ability to read, write, do math etc, not how they dress.

158 of our fellow soldiers, a diplomat, a reporter and two aid workers didn't die so morons from schools could dictate sh!t like this.


----------



## m.k (5 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And in Ottawa a school has stated that any girls/women wearing yoga pants must cover up their .....ummm....assets with a long sweater or shirt.



those pants CAN get rather distracting...on the right lady of course  ;D

Today at the gym, a rather large gentleman worked up a sweat on one of the cardio machines and left behind a significant amount of sweat on the floor/machine. I approached him and kindly said "you should clean that up!", hoping he would be light-hearted about it, as we have conversed before. He replied with: "people here get paid to do that" and walked away.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And in Ottawa a school has stated that any girls/women wearing yoga pants must cover up their .....ummm....assets with a long sweater or shirt.
> 
> 1. If any male wears his pants too low so that his under wear shows he has to be corrected as well.
> 2. Lets worry about the kids' ability to read, write, do math etc, not how they dress.



Actually, I am not against a "dress code" of sorts in schools.  Kids have enough on their plates without worrying about competing as fashion models.  

And I fully agree with point number one.   :nod:


----------



## jasonf6 (5 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, I am not against a "dress code" of sorts in schools.  Kids have enough on their plates without worrying about competing as fashion models.
> 
> And I fully agree with point number one.   :nod:


 :nod:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (5 Dec 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I had a great laugh in KAF when they ran my C7 through the x-ray, and then the guy behind me had a C9 they ran through. Yes, the x-ray confirmed it - it was indeed a weapon.....my bad.


Even better was when we were told going from Mirage to KAF that we could not have any knives etc. on our person, but the 9mm and ammo was fine, we were actually told to "not bother the MPs, they've been told it's stupid before and don't need to hear it again."

I think my worse airport experience was actually coming home from Afghanistan in full Arid CADPAT and having the Ottawa security people get their jollies by doing a strip search of me.  It annoyed me, but at that point I didn't care because my wife and 4 month old daughter were waiting for me.


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> those pants CAN get rather distracting...on the right lady of course  ;D



Even on the wrong lady it can be distracting... and not in a good way 



			
				m.k said:
			
		

> "people here get paid to do that" and walked away.



Just doin' his part to help the 99% maintain the lifestyle that they have become accustom to. :facepalm:


----------



## startbutton (5 Dec 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I had a great laugh in KAF when they ran my C7 through the x-ray, and then the guy behind me had a C9 they ran through. Yes, the x-ray confirmed it - it was indeed a weapon.....my bad.



I had a pretty good laugh to in Kabul last year. Some of the guys were flying down to Kaf and when the one guys kit went through the x-ray they saw a loose round and proceeded to strip his kit while he is standing there with a 150 rds in his tac  vest  asking about those ones ... and they said they were fine to have


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2011)

startbutton said:
			
		

> I had a pretty good laugh to in Kabul last year. Some of the guys were flying down to Kaf and when the one guys kit went through the x-ray they saw a loose round and proceeded to strip his kit while he is standing there with a 150 rds in his tac  vest  asking about those ones ... and they said they were fine to have



At least they had their priorities right. :


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2011)

Accused murderer didn't mean it, court told

Murder suspect Jeffrey Leinen told police he had no intention of hurting anyone when he drove his pickup truck into a crowd outside a bar, killing one patron. 


Ummm, what did you think would happen?   ???

 :


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Dec 2011)

Oh hey, navy movie.  Wait, whats this?  Aliens?  Sure, why not?  Wait, what?!  You Sunk my Battleship, the movie.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDMXkPfxjOc


----------



## Loachman (12 Dec 2011)

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> Ya, I thought the same thing when I was told I couldn't bring my nail clippers with the file to Wainwright back in 2000.  Here we are flying to a base inside Canada, entirely military, and we can't bring a SMALL nail file?  What are my chances of even reaching the cockpit let alone taking out a pilot with a tiny nail file?



We landed two Griffons at LFCA to fly a bunch of staffers down to Fort Knox for an exercise recce early one November several years ago. We got a bunch of blank looks plus other interesting assorted expressions when we told them that they could bring their poppies but not the pins.

Yes, we were kidding, but it was stupid enough to be believable.


----------



## Occam (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> And so, marks DO matter? *sigh... I have awful marks, and didn't really care at the time because my plan was to always just join the military... but now, what if i don't get in? If i don't get into the military OR university or college i'm kind of screwed



I'm absolutely friggin' speechless.


----------



## jasonf6 (14 Dec 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely friggin' speechless.


 :+1:


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2011)

Michael Jackson's hair clump to become roulette ball

Even in the afterlife, Michael Jackson is still on a roll. Or at least he will be.

Internet casino portal OnlineGamblingPal.com has purchased a clump of the deceased King of Pop's hair, which the company says it will turn into "a one-of-a-kind roulette ball." (Let's hope they hold to their promise that this will be an isolated incident.)

The strands were collected at New York's Carlyle Hotel -- where the singer stayed during a charity event -- and were part of an online auction Saturday. OnlineGamblingPal shelled out $10,871.

More at link

Seriously?  WTF?   :


----------



## GAP (15 Dec 2011)

Hmmm.....how about someone like Brooklyn Decker, et al from the swimsuit edition.....but Michael Jackson? really.........

and this cue ball is to used in kids tournaments, I presume?  :


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2011)

Okay, we need a "WTF?" thread, but here's the latest from the generation of "I'm entitled"......

Teen writes death threat to Santa

Daily Mail link:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2073907/Christmas-list-Spoilt-girl-13-demands-presents-says-Santa-Claus-die.html

Girl's letter:



> "This Christmas, I don't ask for much, so if I don't get at least two of the things I want, I will literally kill you! Do you understand?! Oh, also, I'll hunt down your reindeers, cook them and serve their meat to homeless people on Christmas Day," Mekeeda Austin, 13, wrote in her letter, the Daily Mail reported. "No one wants that, so here's what I want."
> 
> The girl lists a BlackBerry, money, a dress, high-top Converse shoes and the real Justin Bieber.
> 
> "Remember, two of these or you die," she wrote, signing it, "Love from Keedy."



Quote from her mother:



> 'I know it sounds like she is spoilt but I like to get my daughter what she wants also you don't want to get on the wrong side of her.'





> And stay-at-home mother Tracey says she will endeavour to deliver all the presents, even though she suspects Mekeeda will lose the Blackberry.
> 
> 'She loses phones constantly, so I know the Blackberry won't be in her possession for long, but she will be furious if she doesn't get one.



More at links

I'm not sure what's worse here; the death threat letter, Mom's reaction, or the fact that a 13 year old is still writing to Santa?

Oh and check out the image of her letter at the second link.  It's worthy of being posted on http://www.passiveaggressivenotes.com/   :nod:


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Dec 2011)

I am so glad Milnet now has a facepalm emoticon...  :facepalm:

That Girl... just wow.... Someone needs to lay the smackdown on her.....


----------



## jasonf6 (16 Dec 2011)

I don't know what's worse, that a TEEN girl still believes in Santa or that her mother backs her up by getting her what she wants because she doesn't want to get on the bad side of her daughter.  Somebody needs to get a grip.


----------



## Strike (16 Dec 2011)

Just looking at the daughter makes me want to throat punch her!


----------



## medicineman (16 Dec 2011)

Well, maybe now that it's all public, maybe someone at school will give her some shoe leather for an early present...

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2011)

Where's the father?


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Where's the father?



Sacrilege !!!! Blasphemer!!!

You know that "men" are not required to raise children?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2011)

She's probably collecting disability. That looks like a cane hiding behind her lifesucking demon.


----------



## frank1515 (16 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ... lifesucking demon.



 :rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2011)

Gee, she sure looks like a happy kid to me - compare and contrast....


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You know that "men" are not required to raise children?


Sad, but true story.  Back when I was at University, and I think it was in my final year, I had a student say that exact statement to me.  With a straight face.

Anyway, in the photo :





There is a family portrait on the wall behind her.  One adult and two children.  Probably dad with his kids.


----------



## Pusser (16 Dec 2011)

If ever there was a candidate for great big sack of coal (upside the head)....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Sad, but true story.  Back when I was at University, and I think it was in my final year, I had a student say that exact statement to me.  With a straight face.
> 
> Anyway, in the photo :
> 
> ...



Picture or no, where is he? I cannot believe that this spoiled little brat is getting away with terrifying her mother and everything else, with a proper male influence in the house.

If she is, Dad should take off his skirt, grow a moustache, adjust his package and act like a man. Sort out his poltergiest, teach her manners, how to be a lady and that adults, especially parents, are to be respected and listened to.


----------



## GAP (16 Dec 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Picture or no, where is he? I cannot believe that this spoiled little brat is getting away with terrifying her mother and everything else, with a proper male influence in the house.
> 
> If she is, Dad should take off his skirt, grow a moustache, adjust his package and act like a man. Sort out his poltergiest, teach her manners, how to be a lady and that adults, especially parents, are to be respected and listened to.



What and hurt her self esteem? You cad! The poor little darling is already struggling what with not having those goodies on the list, and then you suggest brutalizing her, endlessly..................................I wonder if they need a volunteer, hmmmmm....


----------



## cupper (16 Dec 2011)

Obviously she hasn't learned that you don't F#$% with Santa.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/153850/i-just-couldnt-let-him-live

or this clip

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/103839/the-antichrist-is-born


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2011)

Scented handles on razors??  WTF?   ???


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2011)

The ruckus caused by the appointment of Randy Cunneyworth being appoint coach of the Montreal Canadiens, due to the fact that he's a unilingual anglophone.   :

Article here:  http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Hockey/NHL/Montreal/2011/12/18/19139906.html

Love this comment:  Montreal-based sports historian Matthew Barlow said he understands where these feelings come from. 

"You've got a French-Canadian team with no French Canadian stars being coached by a guy who doesn't speak French," he said.


Exactly.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sacrilege !!!! Blasphemer!!!
> 
> You know that "men" are not required to raise children?



.......and as Chris Rock pointed out.......you can probably drive a car with your feet too.......it doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The ruckus caused by the appointment of Randy Cunneyworth being appoint coach of the Montreal Canadiens, due to the fact that he's a unilingual anglophone.   :
> 
> Article here:  http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Hockey/NHL/Montreal/2011/12/18/19139906.html
> 
> ...



Maybe the rule should be that the habs be made up of nothing but French Canadians - and the staff as well. Lets see how far in the playoffs they get - or even into the playoffs.

Much ado about SFA.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe the rule should be that the habs be made up of nothing but French Canadians - and the staff as well. Lets see how far in the playoffs they get - or even into the playoffs.
> 
> Much ado about SFA.



Of course we could then apply that rule to the league as a whole. All players on an NHL team must be born and raised in the immediate area of said team. So how good is the peewee hockey program in Tampa Bay and Scottsdale Arizona?  >


----------



## Robert0288 (20 Dec 2011)

You laugh, but we've had teams fly up from schools in arizona and california to play in the bell capital cup atom/peewee tournament in Ottawa on their own private jets.  Credit checks are done on the parents before you can even get your kid to try out.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Dec 2011)

I'm really tired of the Quebecois politicians and media jumping all over the Habs on the coach issue - if they make the playoffs and do well, the media will say Well done - if they don't it will all be the fault of the English pig dog coach.

Are the Habs supposed to play hockey and win - or teach French to English Pig Dog coaches?


----------



## Journeyman (20 Dec 2011)

If only the Leafs had a language issue they could blame for their failings.....


----------



## cupper (20 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If only the Leafs had a language issue they could blame for their failings.....



Theirs is more of a communication problem. Someone apparently forgot to tell them to play hockey. ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Dec 2011)

Standings today: Leafs 15th Habs 22nd. What's your point?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (20 Dec 2011)

While grocey shopping I over hear this "Is this all season washerfluid good for winter?"


----------



## cupper (21 Dec 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> While grocey shopping I over hear this "Is this all season washerfluid good for winter?"



That's not as dumb as you may think.

There is winter grade washer fluid on the market. It is good for temps lower than the standard "all season" washer fluids which are good down to about -10C.

Currently I am experiencing the issue that what may be considered good for winter in Virginia is not good for early winter in Nova Scotia. It's wonderful driving through heavy flurries in the Cobequid Pass, hitting the sprayer and watching the washer fluid freeze over with each pass of the blade.

But it's still great  to be home for the holidays.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (21 Dec 2011)

The washerfluid in question had "good to -45" on it, but yes, I have seen the ones that are good only to ten below.


----------



## cupper (21 Dec 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> The washerfluid in question had "good to -45" on it, but yes, I have seen the ones that are good only to ten below.



OK. That was D U M B.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If only the Leafs had a language issue they could blame for their failings.....



Is that the part where they rake in $$$ and never have an empty seat in the ACC?


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> *The washerfluid in question had "good to -45" * on it, but yes, I have seen the ones that are good only to ten below.


Dumbest thing I almost did today?  Take a drink while reading this thread.  You, good sir, almost owed me a new monitor!  Well done!


----------



## lethalLemon (21 Dec 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Dumbest thing I almost did today?  Take a drink while reading this thread.  You, good sir, almost owed me a new monitor!  Well done!



When Windshield Washing Fluid that doesn't freeze in your traditional testi-freezing Canadian winter is invented, will be a glorious day indeed


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2011)

Sounds like I found some sensitive Leafs fans.   ;D



....although they did win the Stanley Cup.......in 1967.    :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sounds like I found some sensitive Leafs fans.   ;D



I think they're _all_ sensitive.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think they're _all_ sensitive.



Hey I'm in the room  :'(


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I'm in the room  :'(



And you're a sensitive guy.  Clearly.   

Must be bored because I've just noticed the title of this thread.  Shouldn't it be "What*'*s"?


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And you're a sensitive guy.  Clearly.
> 
> Must be bored because I've just noticed the title of this thread.  Shouldn't it be "What*'*s"?



Frickin grammar nazi, FTFY 8)


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Frickin grammar nazi, FTFY 8)



 ;D


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2011)

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> Last night one of my friends got punched by some guy who came in to steal our student organization's honour roll with the names of all our WW2 war dead on it- To say everyone here is pissed is putting it lightly.



Ok maybe I missed something how is this "What's the dumbest thing you heard said today?" 

Hopefully though the mouthbreathers who committed act this are caught.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Dec 2011)

Volkswagen pulls ad with pregnant woman after complaints

Volkswagen Canada has pulled a television ad featuring two men so distracted by a car that they ignore a woman in labour after complaints it was insensitive.

The ad shows a man driving his pregnant wife to the hospital then leaving her sitting in the car while he and a paramedic admire the features of his Volkswagen Passat.

Volkswagen Canada spokesman Thomas Tetzlaff said Tuesday the company decided to pull the ad earlier this month after a small number of complaints from customers who felt the spot portrayed pregnant women in a bad light.

"I don't know if they used the word sexist but the gist of the complaint was that we weren't very fair to the pain and suffering that goes along with childbirth," Tetzlaff said.

"Upon second thought we thought, holy cow, that certainly wasn't the intent, but if anybody construes that way, we should pull it."

Katie Griffin, the actress who portrayed the pregnant woman in the ad, said she was "absolutely stunned" that it was pulled.

While she wasn't pregnant when the ad was shot, she had just given birth three months earlier.

"I was not offended at all by the spot," Griffin said in an email, adding she found it funny and was struggling to understand how people could deem it offensive to women.

"The whole process of labour, for me anyway, was this crazy, intense, roller-coaster ride -- a sense of humour was my saving grace."

More at link

Get over it, people.  It's a commercial.   :


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Get over it, people.  It's a commercial.   :


Exactly!


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Dec 2011)

I thought the commercial was clever. Then again, it shows a man being stupid, or clumsy, or, useless etc, so how is it different from virtually every other commercial?


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jan 2012)

"nice" guy.!


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2012)

Link


> *Middle East unrest to persist in 2012, Amnesty says*
> Response of foreign powers to repression called 'inconsistent'



Really? So that's where IQ points go to die.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Link
> Really? So that's where IQ points go to die.



Amnesty International - stating the obvious for an eternity.


----------



## Pusser (9 Jan 2012)

Math problems cause outrage:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/world-22186928/slave-math-27815421.html

The teachers involved don't need diversity training.  They need SMARTEN THE F#@K Up! Training.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jan 2012)

Maybe not so much dumb as insensitive (highlights mine).

Tori Stafford's family fumes over accused killer's smile 


Victoria Stafford's father is fuming after the man accused of kidnapping, sexually assaulting and murdering his eight-year-old girl flashed a smile to his lawyers before a confidential hearing on Monday. 

"I was pissed, to be quite honest," Rodney Stafford, Victoria's father, said. "My little girl's gone. You can't stand there accused of first-degree murder and have a good time in the courtroom." 

Michael Thomas Rafferty stands accused first-degree murder, sexual assault causing bodily harm and kidnapping in the death of Victoria (Tori). 

Rafferty's lawyer told reporters the accused man is hardly having a good time as the lengthy legal proceedings wind their way toward a trial this spring. 

"Imagine yourself waiting for two years to decide the entire fate of the entire rest of your life," Dirk Derstine said. 

More at link

Imagine not having an "entire rest of your life" at all, Mr. Derstine.


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Jan 2012)

In the same vein, this:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/story/2012/01/17/montreal-murder-haiti-parole-hearing.html

Haitian-born murderer to receive aboriginal parole hearing
Father of Montreal girl murdered in 1994 enraged by killer's application 

A Montreal-area man whose daughter was murdered nearly 18 years ago says the aboriginal parole hearing granted to her Haitian-born killer is a “travesty.”

Michael Manning said he is flying to Winnipeg, where an elder-assisted hearing is scheduled to take place Wednesday for Gregory Bromby, a Canadian citizen who was convicted of murder in 1997 in the stabbing death of 15-year-old Tara Manning three years earlier.

More at link.



Whether you agree with separate parole processes for aboriginals or not, you have to agree that this is over the top.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2012)

Maybe we need to start an "Insensitive Boors" thread.

*Dead man's family gets water bill break*

PORT COLBORNE, Ont. - This small Ontario city's council will excuse most of a dead man's water bill after his family complained to the media they were being treated without a lot of sympathy by the city. 

Allister MacPherson died suddenly on Sept. 28 and the bathroom tap in his home ran for three weeks before family members discovered his body. 

The steady flow resulted in a whopping water bill totalling $586.44 - including $14.30 as a late payment charge. 

More at link

In the end, the bill was reduced to $162.85 but some councillors were still opposed.  

Kind of reminds me of when my Dad passed away.  He had just renewed his subscription for the daily newspaper.  When we were home for the funeral, I went to the newspaper's office to cancel the delivery and get a partial refund.  When the clerk asked why the subscription was being cancelled, I responded, "The person who was receiving it passed away."  You could have heard a pin drop, but she served me quickly and offered condolences.

Also, have to like the comment in the article by one of the councillors; "If there isn't a precedent, this may set it and open the floodgates."

Makes you wonder if he intended the pun or not?    ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2012)

CFHA sent a notice to the NOK of a fallen soldier stating that they owed the CFHA half a months rent. 

Yes I saw red.  :rage: It was sorted out very quickly.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jan 2012)

Seeing a meeting notice, requesting a decision to not make decisions.


----------



## MJP (18 Jan 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Seeing a meeting notice, requesting a decision to not make decisions.



For the govt I would say that is for par, not dumb.  :nod:


----------



## cupper (18 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe we need to start an "Insensitive Boors" thread.
> 
> *Dead man's family gets water bill break*
> 
> ...



I don't know which is sadder, the city sending the bill, or that it took 3 weeks for the family to discover he had died.


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Jan 2012)

Latest news about Italian cruise ship on Global.  The Captain of the ship testified to a judge that he tripped and fell into lifeboat and was not abandoning ship. :


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I don't know which is sadder, the city sending the bill, or that it took 3 weeks for the family to discover he had died.



Yeah, I noticed that too.   



			
				GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Latest news about Italian cruise ship on Global.  The Captain of the ship testified to a judge that he tripped and fell into lifeboat and was not abandoning ship. :



I read in a news article that he was "coordinating" the search from the shore.   :


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I read in a news article that he was "coordinating" the search from the shore.   :



Well that makes sense then.  He adapted and overcame.  After tripping into lifeboat and landing safely ashore, he skillfully reoriented and provided the necessary leadership and guidance from a far.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jan 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Latest news about Italian cruise ship on Global.  The Captain of the ship testified to a judge that he tripped and fell into lifeboat and was not abandoning ship. :


I'm sorry, but this made me laugh.  Seriously!  



			
				cupper said:
			
		

> I don't know which is sadder, the city sending the bill, or that it took 3 weeks for the family to discover he had died.


Very good point.  I hadn't thought of that.  I could not think of any worse verdict on your life: to be gone, fully out of contact with everyone you know for three weeks, and not be noticed as missing for that entire time.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2012)

Listening to a commercial for a restaurant on the radio this morning:

"The smell of eggs cracking......."

Eggs have a smell when you crack them?

Also, a sign in the window of a restaurant in Angus:

"Full *coarse* meals served"

I wonder how rough they are?   ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (25 Jan 2012)

> Eggs have a smell when you crack them?


If you wait long enough.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> If you wait long enough.



 :-X


----------



## Rogo (26 Jan 2012)

Starting to realize that the dumbest thing I hear is the daily new thread titled  "Am I a good ROTP candidate"?  :threat:


----------



## jparkin (26 Jan 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Starting to realize that the dumbest thing I hear is the daily new thread titled  "Am I a good ROTP candidate"?  :threat:


 :nod:


----------



## Foxhound (26 Jan 2012)

"What's the cost to ship a CE738A#BGJ?"  (I know what it is, but where do you want it to go?)

My reply: "Eleventy-two dollars plus a nickel."


----------



## David1997 (26 Jan 2012)

All this stuff put together.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2012)

David1997 said:
			
		

> All this stuff put together.


Oh, right -- but you're not one of _those_ 'brilliant' ROTP candidate posters......   




[I try to ignore the Recruiting threads; but you're fair game, posting out here with the grown-ups   :nod: ]


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh, right -- but you're not one of _those_ 'brilliant' ROTP candidate posters......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, shoulda warned him... Shoulda coulda woulda.


----------



## BDTyre (27 Jan 2012)

Foxhound said:
			
		

> "What's the cost to ship a CE738A#BGJ?"  (I know what it is, but where do you want it to go?)
> 
> My reply: "Eleventy-two dollars plus a nickel."



Not a bad shipping rate on that.


----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2012)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Sorry, shoulda warned him... Shoulda coulda woulda...why bother?



There, fixed that for you.

MM


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 Jan 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> MM



Sorry, it's just that we're friends.


----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2012)

Even more reason not to bother then...have fun at their expense  ;D

MM


----------



## TN2IC (27 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> [I try to ignore the Recruiting threads; but you're fair game, posting out here with the grown-ups   :nod: ]



Can't rape the willing... hahaha..


----------



## Cui (27 Jan 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Can't rape the willing... hahaha..



Unless they're underage, it's statutory rape then


----------



## TN2IC (27 Jan 2012)

Okay you win... haha  ;D


----------



## sapperboysen (28 Jan 2012)

Came across this gem today. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/9027394/France-plans-Napoleonland.html

"Other curious potential attractions include a ski run through a battlefield "surrounded by the frozen bodies of soldiers and horses" and a recreation of Louis XVI being guillotined during the revolution – the precursor to Napoleon’s rise to power.

"It's going to be fun for the family,” he Mr Jégo told the Times."


----------



## Pusser (29 Jan 2012)

The French often seem to overlook the fact that Napoleon lost in the end...

As for major displays on Napoleon's losses?  That's like Disneyland putting one on where the crowds get to watch Bugs Bunny kick Mickey's butt (which he so totally could)!


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Feb 2012)

Not so much heard as read:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-16920866

SeaWorld sued over 'enslaved' killer whales

Five killer whales have been named as plaintiffs in a court case which argues they deserve the same constitutional protection from slavery as humans.


----------



## Pusser (7 Feb 2012)

I want to see the lawyers confer with their clients.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I want to see the lawyers confer with their clients.



I'd prefer that the PETA people confer with the killer whales - that would be amusing. 

"Here, get in this wet suit and hop in the tank with them - they really are nothing but big friendly dolphins.... >....you'll love it!!!!"


----------



## GAP (7 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'd prefer that the PETA people confer with the killer whales - that would be amusing.
> 
> "Here, get in this wet suit and hop in the tank with them - they really are nothing but big friendly dolphins.... >....you'll love it!!!!" As you blow on your whistle signalling that it's "Supper Time!!"


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Feb 2012)

Thank you for fixing that for me.  ;D


----------



## Pusser (7 Feb 2012)

Even better, they should dress as their favourite mascot - a seal (synthetic fur of course - like a plastic food wrapper).


----------



## Spooks (7 Feb 2012)

i find that the dumbest thing i heard today or any day at that are the people who come on to the forums and type a really long and complciated sentence or querie in such a way that as you are reading it you slowly begin to realise there are no commas or periods and then your lungs almost burn from the fact that the writer has not grammtically instructed you to breathe by using those literary devices and i find that its a really fascinating thought that you 'run out of breath' from simply reading a very enlongated run-on sentence.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## GAP (7 Feb 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> i find that the dumbest thing i heard today or any day at that are the people who come on to the forums and type a really long and complciated sentence or querie in such a waybreathe that as you are reading it you slowly begin to realise there are no commas or periods and then your lungs almost burn from the fact that the writer has not grammtically instructed you to breathe breatheby using those literary devices and i find that its a really fascinating thought that you 'run out of breath' from simply reading a very enlongated run-on sentence. breathe
> 
> Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Strike (7 Feb 2012)

GAP -- that was sarcasm...


----------



## Spooks (7 Feb 2012)

Thank you Gap. I feel smrter now


----------



## GAP (7 Feb 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> Thank you Gap. I feel smrter now



More oxygenated at least.....I was running out of breath just reading it..... ;D


----------



## Rogo (7 Feb 2012)

While wearing my leaf jersey grocery shopping today a older gentleman came up to me and said "why don't you cheer for a canadian team?"


I know he meant it as a jab but it was pretty damn lame.  :facepalm:


----------



## TN2IC (7 Feb 2012)

Had a friend at work today talking in the canteen about IMP's and hot rations. Then he looks at me and asks me what did I eat while in the sandbox. The whole room when went quite.... I look at him with a shit grin and told him "Little Afghan boys" He was totally dumbfounded. Ha ha ha ha ha.. Poor civvie employee beside me choked on her pop. Ha... ha... Ask a dumb question, get a dumb answer.


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> i find that the dumbest thing i heard today or any day at that are the people who come on to the forums and type a really long and complciated sentence or querie in such a way that as you are reading it you slowly begin to realise there are no commas or periods and then your lungs almost burn from the fact that the writer has not grammtically instructed you to breathe by using those literary devices and i find that its a really fascinating thought that you 'run out of breath' from simply reading a very enlongated run-on sentence.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Reminds me of an essay my ex wrote at Queen's one year...but was 6 pages long.  It was hard to edit...scary thing, she was a PhD candidate.

MM


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Feb 2012)

I was reading a draft speech my boss wrote once. There was one sentence that took up a complete paragraph. However it wasn't a sentence because it didn't include a verb.


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2012)

I think the non-technical term for that is drivel?  ;D

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2012)

Most stupid thing I heard today was all the shit coming out of the mouths of the mothers on those Tiara's and Toddlers shows. My mother inlaw was babysitting my two year old and watching that crap. I caught some of the conversations. Those shows are disgusting and the parents sound like morons.

Their all the same. 
"My little girl loves competitions and getting her hair done and the ritz and blitz" mean while the children who are dressed up like britany spears are crying -shouting leave me alone and I wanna go home.


----------



## Rogo (7 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Most stupid thing I heard today was all the crap coming out of the mouths of the mothers on those Tiara's and Toddlers shows. My mother inlaw was babysitting my two year old and watching that crap. I caught some of the conversations. Those shows are disgusting and the parents sound like morons.
> 
> Their all the same.
> "My little girl loves competitions and getting her hair done and the ritz and blitz" mean while the children who are dressed up like britany spears are crying -shouting leave me alone and I wanna go home.



I've seen that show before.....albeit against my will.   It's probably the most awful thing on tv.   I feel your pain.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Most stupid thing I heard today was all the shit coming out of the mouths of the mothers on those Tiara's and Toddlers shows.


Flipping through the channels last night, I came across one of those shows.  I paused to stare, as though at a traffic accident scene.

Society has failed.  I blame Walmart


(Hey, you have to blame someone, right?)  :dunno:


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Feb 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Flipping through the channels last night, I came across one of those shows.  I paused to stare, as though at a traffic accident scene.
> 
> Society has failed.  I blame Walmart
> 
> ...



I blame politicians. The masses have to be entertained somehow and religion has lost its grip...

I refuse to watch nausea like this, including Jersey Shore...


----------



## Spooks (8 Feb 2012)

I blame TV

(You can take that double entendre as you see fit )


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Feb 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> I blame TV
> 
> (You can take that double entendre as you see fit )



I'll take the hit ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Feb 2012)

My wife watches that crap. Jersey Shore, Housewives of whatever, Kardasians.

Last night theres some girls working at "Dash" when one pulls the other into the back room of the store.
Can you keep a secret?
No really, can you keep a secret, like, don't tell anyone, okay?
I have....a bump....it might be an STD, don't tell anyone okay?
Meanwhile the camera is right in their face and of course airhead 2 is going to tell other people airhead 1's secret- drama ensues.

I hate cable.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> My wife watches that crap. Jersey Shore, Housewives of whatever, Kardasians.



I thought I had it bad with The Cake Boss - who once you watch it - he's pretty cool. I am not a regular watcher.

The Kardashians - trailer trash with money.


----------



## Pusser (8 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The Kardashians - trailer trash with money.



And one of the reasons they have money is because people watch that trash.  I think they would make a better contribution to society if they posed for Playboy or other such fine publications...


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> And one of the reasons they have money is because people watch that trash.  I think they would make a better contribution to society if they posed for Playboy or other such fine publications...



I agree with you on those points. 

Maybe we could start our own "reality" show?


----------



## Pusser (8 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe we could start our own "reality" show?



"Hairy People* of the CF?"

*we wouldn't want to discriminate on the basis of gender! ;D


----------



## TN2IC (8 Feb 2012)

I cancel my cable the other month.. and I don't miss it at all.. Minus the hockey..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> "Hairy People* of the CF?"
> 
> *we wouldn't want to discriminate on the basis of gender! ;D



CF members are "people"?


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (9 Feb 2012)

OS- "Leading Seaman all these box lunches are bad they're going to expire today"
LS- "That's the day they were made"
OS- "Are you sure? these look kinda of gross"
LS- "That's what box's lunches look like"


----------



## Pusser (9 Feb 2012)

WEng said:
			
		

> OS- "Leading Seaman all these box lunches are bad they're going to expire today"
> LS- "That's the day they were made"
> OS- "Are you sure? these look kinda of gross"
> LS- "That's what box's lunches look like"


I always get a chuckle out of this topic.  Food does not have an "expiration" date.  It's a "best before" date.  "Best before" does not mean "toxic afterward."  A "best before" date assumes proper storage.  If something needs to be chilled, but isn't, it could well spoil before its "best before" date.  If you freeze some things, you can extend their use (although I would argue in some cases whether it's still "best").

Random Officer in Wardroom:  "This milk has expired.   The stewards should bring up some new stuff."

Wise and Experienced SYO:  "Is it chunky?  Does it smell or taste bad?"

Random Officer:  "No."

Wise SYO:  "Then it's OK to drink."

Random Officer:  "But it's past its expiration date.  We need some new milk up here!"

Wise SYO:  "It's not an "expiration date."  It's a "best before" date.  Furthermore, we've chilled it at a lower temperature* to extend its life.  The other think to keep in mind is that we've been at sea for two weeks.  We haven't re-supplied and all the milk on board was purchased at the same time, in the same place.  It all has the same "best before" date.  The milk in the dairy fridge is no fresher than that here in the Wardroom.  Unless there's a Mac's Milk barge nearby, that's what we've got.

Random Officer:  "But it's expired! :crybaby:

Wise SYO:  "Fine.  There's warm UHT in the cupboard."

*The life of fresh milk can be extended by chilling it to the point where ice crystals begin to form, but before it freezes.  Freezing it will keep it until thawed, but once thawed, it will go sour very quickly


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Unless there's a Mac's Milk barge nearby, that's what we've got.


MMB Class - good one!



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Wise SYO:  "Fine.  There's warm UHT in the cupboard."


Mmmm, room temp milk in a big tetrabox....


----------



## alocin (9 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I thought I had it bad with The Cake Boss - who once you watch it - he's pretty cool. I am not a regular watcher.



Once upon a time there were no TV shows about making cakes. And then all of the sudden.... cake shows. I don't get how that caught on.


----------



## Loachman (9 Feb 2012)

alocin said:
			
		

> Once upon a time there were no TV shows about making cakes. And then all of the sudden.... cake shows. I don't get how that caught on.



And then there's http://www.cakewrecks.com/


----------



## gcclarke (9 Feb 2012)

I would say the dumbest thing I've read today would be a "retirement" message for a 2Lt with a couple weeks more than 2 years in. 

That's not retiring from the armed forces. That's just quitting.


----------



## Teflon (9 Feb 2012)

underjeep basically considering an order NOT to wear an issued green t-shirt as PT kit to be equivalent to an order to "kill those innocent civilians" in his intellectually debilitating "Widely spread misconception - Mixing military inform with civilian clothing -Tee" thread - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104477/post-1112720.html#msg1112720


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2012)

Teflon said:
			
		

> underjeep basically considering an order NOT to wear an issued green t-shirt as PT kit to be equivalent to an order to "kill those innocent civilians" in his intellectually debilitating "Widely spread misconception - Mixing military inform with civilian clothing -Tee" thread - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104477/post-1112720.html#msg1112720


The thin edge of the wedge, you know - if we allow sex, it could lead to dancing and bad manners.....


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

Just saw a commercial for a product called Baboo.  Advertised as "The step before grown up milk".   :


----------



## fraserdw (15 Feb 2012)

"Adding another layer of approval authority may speed up the process"


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Feb 2012)

Was browsing Youtube and found this gem.  Poor Jesse Ventura, a poor debater, and even poorer theorist.  Pay attention to 3:24 "How could the buildings﻿ fall at the rate of gravity?"; dumbest question EVER.

You can see my comments below the vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9mbotpeuJM&feature=related


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Feb 2012)

Me: Bonjour.
Customer to wife: He speaks chinese, we might want to go somewhwere else.
Customer's wife: That was french dear.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2012)

This:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/104621/post-1116214.html#msg1116214


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Feb 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Me: Bonjour.
> Customer to wife: He speaks chinese, we might want to go somewhwere else.
> Customer's wife: That was french dear.


Maybe it was a dig at your accent.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2012)

Sometimes when I speak french, the folks at work, make fun of me. I somehow have a Chinese accent while speaking french.  ;D


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

Me : [ Just going threw some post on this site ]
Dad : Bart , I need your help
Me : Okay with what
Dad : There's this piece called Tornado for the air filter for my truck to make gas mileage better , can you look up how much it is?
Me : Yea , whats the peice called ?
Dad : Tornado
Me : trust me if I google that your not going to find what your looking for
Dad : [ get mad ] Just do what I say .....
Me : Google search bar -> [ Tornado ] pressed enter and walked away 
Dad : 2 Hours later, I couldn't find it

LMAO !!!!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Feb 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> This:
> 
> http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/104621/post-1116214.html#msg1116214



That one still has me wondering too!


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Feb 2012)

Vic Toews WRT to the bill he wanted to pass.

"either you're with us or the child pornographers." 

what crap - from an elected representative.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Feb 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just saw a commercial for a product called Baboo.  Advertised as "The step before grown up milk".   :


I just saw that ad!
Makes sence to me - From mother's natural breast milk, to fake milk, to cow's milk.
If other animals could reason, they would figure us crazy!


----------



## cupper (20 Feb 2012)

It's a tie:

Either

Rick Santorum: Prenatal testing encourages abortions

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/election-2012/post/rick-santorum-prenatal-testing-encourages-abortions/2012/02/19/gIQAvmZeNR_blog.html


Or

Rick Santorum: Neither Feds nor States should be educating our kids. (Around 8:00 mark)

http://youtu.be/wWLW_xtFH-U


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2012)

'Drinking' neat vodka through your EYE for a quick buzz? It sounds insane, but countless young people are risking their sight in this new craze

Too bad it only puts their sight at risk, otherwise they could be nominated for a Darwin Award.   :


----------



## gcclarke (13 Mar 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> Me : [ Just going threw some post on this site ]
> Dad : Bart , I need your help
> Me : Okay with what
> Dad : There's this piece called Tornado for the air filter for my truck to make gas mileage better , can you look up how much it is?
> ...



Just for the receord, I found this site after typing "Tornado Air Filter" into google. All I'm saying is that I'm not entirely sure your Dad was the only one being dumb here.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

MP pull me over last month while I'm driving a DND van.

MP: Is this your van?

Me: Nope, it's the Queens.

MP: Don't give me attitude.

Me: Just giving you the correct answer.

 :nana:



Waiting for my milpoints....


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Waiting for my milpoints....



Can you use milpoints to post bail?


----------



## fraserdw (16 Mar 2012)

"We are getting rid of 10 positions but nobody is going to lose a job" (I bet a few of us will pick up a job or two or three)


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Mar 2012)

"Libertarian is as far to right wing as you can go"


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Mar 2012)

Asked, and answered, all on one screen shot:


----------



## GAP (18 Mar 2012)

Awww....comeon...where's your patriotism .................she was your GG.......how could you..... ;D


----------



## krustyrl (18 Mar 2012)

> Re: What's the dumbest thing you heard said today?
> « Reply #2896 on: Today at 17:30:42 »
> 
> * Quote
> ...






Agreed, concur and ditto.!        :+1:


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

The must have thought it was to be in London, ON... :

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2012)

In the seemingly never-ending ways on how to cushion children against ever having hurt feelings, an increasing number of schools in England are "banning" children from having a best friend.

Off with the BFFs?

_"The best accessory a girl can have is her best friend."  Paris Hilton._

Not sure I've ever agreed with Ms. Hilton on anything in the past, but I do like the sentiment behind this thought from a woman who can probably afford many different material accoutrements. But an increasing number of schools in England wouldn't condone this type of accessorizing, as they move to introduce a policy banning "Best Friends". The thinking is that they would rather the children played in large groups, and not get too attached to one child, as it can cause hurt feelings should that relationship break up. What? Are children never allowed to experience feeling bad? 

In my mind this is the latest in a string of bad policies which diminish, not enhance, the childhood of our children. We've already got policies that don't allow them to fail in school; they get "progress reports" instead of hard grades; they're forced to invite the whole class to their birthday party; and don't even get me started on the "every team gets a trophy" or "no-score" soccer leagues. Heck, I still remember the good old days when, as kids, we only gave Valentine's cards to people we actually wanted to give Valentine's cards to. Crazy, right?

Even with this "policy" in place, BFF, or "Best Friends Forever" friendships will still form, and the only difference will be is that the kids may be made to feel bad about doing it. This is progress?

More at link.

Absolutely crazy.   :


----------



## medicineman (21 Mar 2012)

Make you wonder (a) about the shrinks that are giving advice like this to school staff and (b) how many tax dollars went into grants for said shrinks to sit back and take notes about the results of said advice...stuff like this is why we will have folks wandering around in a permanent state of adjustment disorder, because they've never been able to experience any kind of hurt, physical or otherwise.  This really smacks of a study of some sort  op:

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Mar 2012)

Our society continues to crumble from within.  This is but another sign.


----------



## Pusser (21 Mar 2012)

So we're driving friendship underground?  I can see it now.  The poor child stands in front of the committee and is asked,"when did you last see your friend?"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lastseefather.jpg


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Mar 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Our society continues to crumble from within.  This is but another sign.


Then its time we told nit wits like this (the experts, not TV) in our best Sergeant Major or OC voice to "SOD OFF and mind your own business!"


----------



## CountDC (21 Mar 2012)

Den Tandt: Make St. Patrick's rioters do military service


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2012)

Nothing heard thus far today, however I fully expect something stupid to be said during a VVIP visit this morning. I will report further.....


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2012)

What's that expression?  "I don't want to live in this world anymore."

Dinosaurs, birthdays not allowed on tests

Schools in New York City are no longer allowed to use the words dinosaurs, birthdays, dancing or Halloween on city-issued tests because the words "could evoke unpleasant emotions in students." 

The words terrorism and slavery are also deemed too scary, the New York Post reported Monday. 

Also banned are any references to diseases or divorces, because students may have an ill friend or relative, or family members who have separated. 

......

Words about wealth are banned because they could make students jealous, while poverty is also not allowed. 

More at link

It's just a sunshiny, lollipop, group-hugging world with rainbows and pink unicorns, isn't it?   :


----------



## ironduke57 (27 Mar 2012)

WTF?!?! :brickwall: :brickwall:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Mar 2012)

B.C. woman wants 'Albino Rhino' off menu at Earls
CBC News
Posted: Mar 26, 2012 3:48 PM PT
Last Updated: Mar 26, 2012 9:17 PM PT 

A Metro Vancouver woman with albinism has launched a human rights complaint against a popular chain restaurant, saying the restaurant's "albino" branding of menu items is going too far.

More at LINK


I quite unusually find myself at a loss for words.


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2012)

She's just hearing "CHA-CHING!!!"...not to be taken as any sort of pseudo racial thing towards anyone of Chinese extraction incidentally.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's just a sunshiny, lollipop, group-hugging world with rainbows and pink unicorns, isn't it?   :



I am so offended  :-[

It isn't all sunshiny here.

I hate lollipops.

Group-hugs infringe on my 'space'.

I have yet to find the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow; let alone find that elusive end of the rainbow.

AND

SALMON......it is SALMON! and friggin unicorns are a figment of some sick imagination.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am so offended  :-[
> 
> It isn't all sunshiny here.
> 
> ...



 :rofl:

 :nana:


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Mar 2012)

I am launching a human rights complaint that brings suits against stupid human rights complaints. Right after I get kajillions of dollars from the advertising execs, women's groups etc for portraying white mid aged men as stupid lugs.

We are in fact just lugs.


----------



## GAP (27 Mar 2012)

YEAH!!   THAT STUPID THINGY IS JUST WRONG!! 



 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2012)

Although there is no cure for stupidity, there seems to be a lot of people taking Stupid Pills.


----------



## Se7ensins (27 Mar 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Asked, and answered, all on one screen shot:




 :nana: :rofl: :goodpost:


----------



## bcbarman (27 Mar 2012)

You beat me to the Albino Rhino comment from Earl's.  Heard it on the radio this AM and thought.... Have I not been drinking Albino Rhino Beer for the last..... 20 YEARS!!!  Is this person new to Canada, or just had her mortgage rate increased and needs $$ from somewhere? 

Either way, pretty sure I hear the frivolous lawsuit fairy jingling her womyn studies tambourine coming to force us to think the way she does.  You know, if the Jehovah's witness that comes to my door cannot get me to convert, one story in the news most certainly will not.


----------



## Pusser (27 Mar 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> B.C. woman wants 'Albino Rhino' off menu at Earls
> CBC News
> Posted: Mar 26, 2012 3:48 PM PT
> Last Updated: Mar 26, 2012 9:17 PM PT
> ...



The lady is quoted:"So how does it work, in [the case of albinism] that you can market food with a medical condition?"


I'm OK with it, but I'm guessing that "McDysentary"  burgers won't have much market appeal.


----------



## Pusser (27 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What's that expression?  "I don't want to live in this world anymore."
> 
> Dinosaurs, birthdays not allowed on tests
> 
> ...



Isn't it interesting how a stupid idea sounds even more stupid when it's published?


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how a stupid idea sounds even more stupid when it's published?



Isn't that called the Force Development process?


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Mar 2012)

Heard a good one the other day by a TV anchor.

"The majority of young driver car fatalities occur while driving".  Really? I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how a stupid idea sounds even more stupid when it's published?


Next are the words Food, Clothing, Dental care, Soap, as not all can afford these items and may make some students upset.


----------



## Pusser (27 Mar 2012)

Perhaps we should ban use of the word "the?"  As a definite article, it's elitist.  I'm sorry for having used it myself. ???


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how a stupid idea sounds even more stupid when it's published?


Yes, quite a few posts come across that way.


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2012)

Let's just ban language all together, that way the French can't offend anyone by bitching that signs need to be in French. Americans won't be offended when they are told "Presione 2 para hablar con un operador en español". Canadians won't be offended when Americans say "oot" when Canadians say "out". And So on. >


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Mar 2012)

...I'm still on 'Dinosaurs'...  ???


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2012)

Offends people that only believe in creationism, since the world is only 6000 years old, there is no way that dinosaurs existed.

Either that or the little tots will have nightmares about giant reptiles with huge teeth chasing them.

Or parents going insane over some big over stuffed purple singing children's entertainment character.

Of all three. You decide. ;D


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2012)

Speaking of dinosaurs


----------



## GAP (28 Mar 2012)

Easter egg hunt cancelled because parents cheated
Article Link
27/03/2012 7:26:35 AM

An annual Easter egg hunt attended by hundreds of children in Old Colorado City, Colorado has been cancelled because of misbehaviour last year.

Not by the kids, but by their parents.

Too many parents determined to see their kids get an egg jumped a rope marking the boundaries of the children-only hunt at Bancroft Park last year.

The hunt was over in seconds, to the consternation of eggless tots and those parents who followed the rules.

Parenting observers cite this as a prime example of so-called "helicopter parents" - those who hover over their children and are involved in every aspect of their children's lives to ensure that they don't fail, even at an Easter egg hunt.

Ron Alsop, author of "The Trophy Kids Grow Up," which examines the "millennial children" generation, says the parents could not resist jumping over the rope to help their kids.

Alsop calls it the perfect metaphor for millennial children - that their parents can not stay out of their children's lives.

He says the parents don't give their children enough chances to learn from mistakes. 
end


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2012)

Just heard about this on the news.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2012/02/09/taser-ball-league.html

Ultimate Tazer Ball combines shock and soccer

People alarmed by Ultimate Fighting are sure to be shocked by Ultimate Tazer Ball, a new game in which players use stun guns to floor their opponents.

Its backers say the game will develop into an “exciting sport of the future.”

Although the league has yet to play an official game, Ultimate Tazer Ball has a website touting four teams, including a Toronto franchise called the Terror, and a YouTube video that shows players dashing around an indoor soccer pitch, zapping each other with hand-held stun guns.

The guns are not as powerful as the type used by police, but can still produce a painful shock.

Players on each four-man team attempt to score using a beach-ball sized soccer ball. The video shows players shocking each other with the stun guns. With each successful stun, players collapse to the turf, writhing in pain.

More on link


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am so offended  :-[
> 
> It isn't all sunshiny here.
> 
> ...



Farmed Salmon, contaminated with Mercury.

On a separate note: I'm siding w/ the Albinos on this one. Albino Rhino is a silly name for a beer, more of a gimmick.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Farmed Salmon, contaminated with Mercury.



Are you talking about that little guy with wings on his feet that Jimmies love so much?  Is he impregnating fish now?


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you talking about that little guy with wings on his feet that Jimmies love so much?  Is he impregnating fish now?



 ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you talking about that little guy with wings on his feet that Jimmies love so much?  Is he impregnating fish now?



Nah, we don't do fish.  Only pigs.   :nod:


----------



## LineJumper (2 Apr 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Nah, we don't do fish.  Only pigs.   :nod:


Speaking loosely for Lineman, we are THE pigs and generally wake up smelling fishy of the nether regions  8)

Edit to add, for all 211 types (including futuring trade upgrades) Operators do do pigs, generally of the female persuasion,  just to clear a possible misintrpretation.


----------



## Pusser (3 Apr 2012)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Speaking loosely for Lineman, we are THE pigs and generally wake up smelling fishy of the nether regions  8)
> 
> Edit to add, for all 211 types (including futuring trade upgrades) Operators do do pigs, generally of the female persuasion,  just to clear a possible misintrpretation.



Just when I thought the conversation had reached its lowest possible point, I notice that it has started to dig....


----------



## cupper (3 Apr 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Just when I thought the conversation had reached its lowest possible point, I notice that it has started to dig....



Not dig .... Drill!


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Not dig .... Drill!



He's a Lineman, sorry ACISS-LST, so he can't help it.  ;D

Oh and Linejumper, there are a few ladies here married to former Rad Ops who may take exception to your statement


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Apr 2012)

Son: Do they have the steering wheel on the passenger side of the car?  (referring to driving in Germany)
Me: What?
Son: Do they have the steering wheel on the passenger side of the car?
Me: Why would they put the steering wheel in front of the passenger when the peddles are in front of the driver?
 :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2012)

Parents want to ban ice cream from New York park

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream?

Not if parents in a Brooklyn neighbourhood have their way.

According to the New York Post, members of the Park Slope Parents group want ice cream vendors banished from the playgrounds in Prospect Park in order to cut down on tantrums their children throw when denied ice cream. 

Come spring, ice cream vendors circle the park's playground, the Post reported, tempting children who want a cold treat.

But parents say the springtime tradition ruins their enjoyment of the park -- and leaves their children in tears.

"Along with the first truly beautiful day of the year, my son and I had our first ruined day at the playground," wrote a mother named Sarah on the group's online forum. "Two different people came into the actual playground with ice cream/Italian ice push carts. I was able to avoid it for a little while but eventually I left with a crying four-year-old."

More at link

Seriously?  Blaming the ice cream vendors for your kid's bratty behaviour?   :


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2012)

Oh never mind ice cream, did anyone know this statement was in the Criminal Code:



> “all available sanctions” be considered before sending an aboriginal offender to jail.



WTF?   ???

Man who punched bus driver spared jail time due to his native ancestry

Maybe this should be in the "human rights gone too far" thread.   :


----------



## MJP (4 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh never mind ice cream, did anyone know this statement was in the Criminal Code:
> 
> WTF?   ???
> 
> ...



And people say there is no two tiered justice system...   :


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> And people say there is no two tiered justice system...   :



Exactly.  

Edit to add exact wording of excerpt from Criminal Code:



> "718.2 A court that imposes a sentence shall also take into consideration the following principles:"
> "(e) all available sanctions other than imprisonment that are reasonable in the circumstances should be considered for all offenders, with particular attention to the circumstances of aboriginal offenders."


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2012)

Never heard of this woman.  Wishing I hadn't.

Samantha Brick defends cattiness claims: Don’t hate her because she’s beautiful

For anyone who doesn't want to click on the link, here's a picture:







 :


----------



## Danjanou (7 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Never heard of this woman.  Wishing I hadn't.
> 
> Samantha Brick defends cattiness claims: Don’t hate her because she’s beautiful
> 
> ...



And what drugs is she taking to think she's actually hot looking?


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And what drugs is she taking to think she's actually hot looking?



And you've just proven her point. 

But that assumes that she had a point in the first place. :


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2012)

In a similar vein, attractive women say mean things to me, like "stop following me or I'll call the police"


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

My favorites are "Stop or I'll taze you" and "I have mace and know how to use it"


----------



## q_1966 (8 Apr 2012)

Or they give you the I'm a pretend lesbian look at the club when they are all dancing in their clique.


----------



## cupper (8 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Or they give you the I'm a pretend lesbian look at the club when they are all dancing in their clique.



As if that ever works. Just makes guys all the more horny.


----------



## alocin (11 Apr 2012)

"You remember that mean trick everyone used to play when camping, where you put crap on a q-tip and brush it inside a sleeping person's nose, so all day they're wandering around saying "do you smell that? what is that?!""


...... what?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## q_1966 (12 Apr 2012)

alocin said:
			
		

> "You remember that mean trick everyone used to play when camping, where you put crap on a q-tip and brush it inside a sleeping person's nose, so all day they're wandering around saying "do you smell that? what is that?!""
> ...... what?!?!?!?!!!!



That is disgusting and sad.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Apr 2012)

Listening to my assistant trying to explain to our "helpdesk" why their bandaid solution won't work with our citrix/oracle based database. I came to the conclusion that for such stuff, taking advice from helpdesk is like asking a Catholic priest for sex advice.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Apr 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Listening to my assistant trying to explain to our "helpdesk" why their bandaid solution won't work with our citrix/oracle based database. I came to the conclusion that for such stuff, taking advice from helpdesk is like asking a Catholic priest for sex advice.



That could be a rather bad analogy Colin :


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Apr 2012)

Wife: Hello, how can I help you?
American TD Bank Employee: We had a customer in and he left his car here.
Wife: Yes, and....
TD E: It has an oil leak and the oil is spreading quite quickly, so we called the police and fire department.  They put some cones around it, what do we do?
Wife: (Thinking to herself: do I want to question this?  No, I do not.) I'll place a work order for that right away.

One of her coworkers got this for a call: Yeah, this building smells like a dead prostitute.... Not that I know what that smells like.


----------



## cupper (20 Apr 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Wife: Hello, how can I help you?
> American TD Bank Employee: We had a customer in and he left his car here.
> Wife: Yes, and....
> TD E: It has an oil leak and the oil is spreading quite quickly, so we called the police and fire department.  They put some cones around it, what do we do?
> ...



Ummm. Maybe we need a bit more background on the first example. I missed something.


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Apr 2012)

ROTFLMAO... Scoty B


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

An Ontario Human Rights Commission representative came to my school. He told us about a new type of discrimination- systemic discrimination. It's the idea that everyone being treated equally is a form of discrimination. ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2012)

Taras27131 said:
			
		

> An Ontario Human Rights Commission representative came to my school. He told us about a new type of discrimination- systemic discrimination. It's the idea that everyone being treated equally is a form of discrimination. ???



Self licking ice cream cones :facepalm:


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Apr 2012)

Taras27131 said:
			
		

> An Ontario Human Rights Commission representative came to my school. He told us about a new type of discrimination- systemic discrimination. It's the idea that everyone being treated equally is a form of discrimination. ???



...and what was the representative's solution to the "systemic discrimination"?


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

It was to make rules not apply to certain people.


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

He also told us that the Ontario Human Rights Code can overrule provincial legislation. This is probably the wrong thread but is that constitutional?


----------



## lethalLemon (21 Apr 2012)

Taras27131 said:
			
		

> He also told us that the Ontario Human Rights Code can overrule provincial legislation. This is probably the wrong thread but is that constitutional?



Unfortunately yes. Provincial Human Rights Codes immediately supersede legislation if indeed it is found that a Human Rights Code is being violated and legislation prevents the protection of said person being violated. Some of it is candy-arse "waaahh he called me a dunder head" stuff but...


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

So the UNELECTED Human Rights Commission can come up with laws that overrule laws created by ELECTED officials? What a great democracy we have... :


----------



## lethalLemon (21 Apr 2012)

Taras27131 said:
			
		

> So the UNELECTED Human Rights Commission can come up with laws that overrule laws created by ELECTED officials? What a great democracy we have... :



That's why we have courts. Human Rights don't win and legislation don't win until the case is put before the Crown in the courts.


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

Thanks, now I understand. Now we can get back on topic. ;D


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2012)

Florida teen calls police to report mom having sex
January 25, 2012 FoxNews.com
Article Link

A Florida teenager called 911 last week to ask police to place her in a children’s shelter because she “heard her mother having sex.” 

The 15-year-old girl felt disrespected when overhearing her mother having sex late one night, so she called Panama City police to report the situation, The Smoking Gun first reported on its website.

When police arrived at the home in the early hours on Jan. 19, the girl’s mother explained that she was with her boyfriend and didn't intend to wake her daughter. But their bedrooms are right next to each other, according to the police report, which was obtained by FoxNews.com.

At some point, the mother and daughter had an argument, the police report said.

The teen, who told police that there was no abuse, originally asked to be taken to the Hidle House, which is a temporary home for children who are homeless or abused. But after speaking with a representative, she decided it was almost time for school and decided to stay put.

A domestic rights brochure was left for the family, the police report said.
More on link


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2012)

Maybe the kid was jealous because she wasn't getting any? :dunno:


----------



## Taras27131 (22 Apr 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 Apr 2012)

I'd be a little grossed out if I heard MY mom having sex... But I wouldn't call the police over it. Reason #1 why headphones are a blessing.


----------



## stealthylizard (22 Apr 2012)

An Edmonton judge has tossed out a constitutional challenge against three traffic tickets launched by a woman who claims her religious beliefs exempt her from the law.

Catherine Flamond, 52, had argued in a written Charter notice that the provincial civil laws do not apply to her because she is a Christian minister bound only by God, the Queen of England and the Constitution Act of 1982.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2012/04/20/minister-claims-exempt-from-traffic-tickets


----------



## lethalLemon (22 Apr 2012)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> An Edmonton judge has tossed out a constitutional challenge against three traffic tickets launched by a woman who claims her religious beliefs exempt her from the law.
> 
> Catherine Flamond, 52, had argued in a written Charter notice that the provincial civil laws do not apply to her because she is a Christian minister bound only by God, the Queen of England and the Constitution Act of 1982.
> 
> http://www.edmontonsun.com/2012/04/20/minister-claims-exempt-from-traffic-tickets



But provincial law is given royal assent via the Queen's Representative - the Lieutenant-Governor... is it not?


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2012)

If this whole thing about speed limits not applying to Christian ministers applies to Roman Catholics, then I'm all in!  Screw your laws, I'm speeding!!!


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

Her biggest mistake (other than thinking she had a case to start with) was forgetting that the British North America Act automatically became part of the Canadian Constitution under the Act of 1982. Which grants the same powers provincially as are granted Federally.

Perhaps she can sue her lawyer for poor representation and advice. ;D


----------



## Journeyman (22 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Perhaps she can sue her lawyer for poor representation and advice. ;D


......or sue the Vatican because her god hung her out to dry. Bad mythical being! Bad!


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ......or sue the Vatican because her god hung her out to dry. Bad mythical being! Bad!



Oooo. I see lightening bolts in your future. :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (22 Apr 2012)

I see fire and brimstone.  >   Oh wait; I don't believe in that stuff.    ;D


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I see fire and brimstone.  >   Oh wait; I don't believe in that stuff.    ;D



Isn't it nice not having to worry about eternal damnation ;D


----------



## Journeyman (22 Apr 2012)

Well, the divorce lawyer sorted that one out for me.   :nod:


----------



## Pusser (22 Apr 2012)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> An Edmonton judge has tossed out a constitutional challenge against three traffic tickets launched by a woman who claims her religious beliefs exempt her from the law.
> 
> Catherine Flamond, 52, had argued in a written Charter notice that the provincial civil laws do not apply to her because she is a Christian minister bound only by God, the Queen of England and the Constitution Act of 1982.
> 
> http://www.edmontonsun.com/2012/04/20/minister-claims-exempt-from-traffic-tickets



Hmmm.  The last "Queen of England" died over 400 years ago.  It could be difficult to get her to make any legal rulings.  I guess that's where God comes in.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2012)

My MP .... 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/28692/post-1137321.html#msg1137321
.... saying he "will better be able to represent my constituents in Parliament" as 1 of 2 independent MPs in a House of 308.....


----------



## GAP (23 Apr 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My MP ....
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/28692/post-1137321.html#msg1137321
> .... saying he "will better be able to represent my constituents in Parliament" as 1 of 2 independent MPs in a House of 308.....



If he is no longer in the NDP....he might just have a point if he has to chose party over constituents


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> If he is no longer in the NDP....he might just have a point if he has to chose party over constituents


From a "voting as the constituents want me to" perspective, you're right.  From a "making the voices of my constituents be heard", not as much.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2012)

Listening to the news and hearing that the latest "fad" for teens is drinking hand sanitizers.  They went on to say that experts advise that parents buy the foam sanitizer as it's more difficult to extract the alcohol from it.  I say let the stupid idiots drink the damn stuff.   :

News links:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/story/2012-04-24/teen-hand-sanitizer-drunk/54501498/1?csp=34news

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/04/24/teenagers-drinking-hand-sanitizer-to-get-drunk-doctors-say/

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-57420106-10391704/drinking-hand-sanitizer-sends-calif-teens-to-hospital-drunk-doctors-warn/


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

Pretty soon they won't be scented - they'll be flavoured  ;D

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Pretty soon they won't be scented - they'll be flavoured  ;D



 :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2012)

I went to an O Gp. Do I need to say anymore? :brickwall:


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I went to an O Gp. Do I need to say anymore? :brickwall:



And I take it you weren't the person that organized/ran said O Group?

MM


----------



## Taras27131 (24 Apr 2012)

This one is about my teacher. One day she asked us to name some heroes that risk their lives. I said "Soldiers". She said " That doesn't really count because they have a very small chance of getting hurt".  :brickwall:


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And I take it you weren't the person that organized/ran said O Group?
> 
> MM



NO, our Niner runs it and he ain't that good at it.

I told the incoming CO I didn't like the way O Gps were conducted. I told him that we need to follow the ABCs (Accurate, Brief, Clear) and that everyone needs their time to pass on their points ie Around the table starting with A Coy etc.... Right now Niner and the Ops WO seem to dominate and its a freakin free for all after that. I had some general points (not critical and not pertinent to the mission) but I said "screw it, its not worth wasting my breath over".

Its frustrating listening to some of them drone on and on and on and on like a Monty Python skit. Then one of the WOs is late for Niner's O Gp, then he arrives disorganized (as always).


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Apr 2012)

Taras27131 said:
			
		

> This one is about my teacher. One day she asked us to name some heroes that risk their lives. I said "Soldiers". She said " That doesn't really count because they have a very small chance of getting hurt".  :brickwall:



Tell her to e-mail me

hamish.seggie@forces.gc.ca

I'll gladly fill her in.


----------



## Taras27131 (24 Apr 2012)

After she said that, I told her  about how many Canadian deaths there were in Afghanistan . What amazed me was how she had no clue that people were taking risks there every day, and getting hurt or killed in the process.


----------



## Chalupas (24 Apr 2012)

A girl at school today was asking about my ROTP offer and then said " wait, so are you going to be in the real army or the fake one?" .... The look on my face was :facepalm:


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> NO, our Niner runs it and he ain't that good at it.
> 
> I told the incoming CO I didn't like the way O Gps were conducted. I told him that we need to follow the ABCs (Accurate, Brief, Clear) and that everyone needs their time to pass on their points ie Around the table starting with A Coy etc.... Right now Niner and the Ops WO seem to dominate and its a freakin free for all after that. I had some general points (not critical and not pertinent to the mission) but I said "screw it, its not worth wasting my breath over".
> 
> Its frustrating listening to some of them drone on and on and on and on like a Monty Python skit. Then one of the WOs is late for Niner's O Gp, then he arrives disorganized (as always).



Doesn't care much for anyone's input then?


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> NO, our Niner runs it and he ain't that good at it.
> 
> I told the incoming CO I didn't like the way O Gps were conducted. I told him that we need to follow the ABCs (Accurate, Brief, Clear) and that everyone needs their time to pass on their points ie Around the table starting with A Coy etc.... Right now Niner and the Ops WO seem to dominate and its a freakin free for all after that. I had some general points (not critical and not pertinent to the mission) but I said "screw it, its not worth wasting my breath over".
> 
> Its frustrating listening to some of them drone on and on and on and on like a Monty Python skit. Then one of the WOs is late for Niner's O Gp, then he arrives disorganized (as always).



 Does 'niner' refer to the number of chins he is currently sporting? More chins than a Chinese phone book, that man... (Nice website by the way, seriously)  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Apr 2012)

I went in to work last on the way I saw a clown walking down the street, and I commented on it when I got to work as it seemed odd. One of the young subbies over heard and asked me if it was a real clown or just somebody dressed like a clown.  ???


----------



## bridges (25 Apr 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> One of the young subbies over heard and asked me if it was a real clown or just somebody dressed like a clown.  ???



 ???  indeed.   If there are "real" clowns, I, for one, don't want to know about them.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> ???  indeed.   If there are "real" clowns, I, for one, don't want to know about them.



Real clowns aren't that obvious. Some are wearing CADPAT. Just sayin.......


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

Should have had him look in a mirror and ask if he could tell the difference...


----------



## Spooks (25 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> NO, our Niner runs it and he ain't that good at it.
> 
> I told the incoming CO I didn't like the way O Gps were conducted. I told him that we need to follow the ABCs (Accurate, Brief, Clear) and that everyone needs their time to pass on their points ie Around the table starting with A Coy etc.... Right now Niner and the Ops WO seem to dominate and its a freakin free for all after that. I had some general points (not critical and not pertinent to the mission) but I said "screw it, its not worth wasting my breath over".
> 
> Its frustrating listening to some of them drone on and on and on and on like a Monty Python skit. Then one of the WOs is late for Niner's O Gp, then he arrives disorganized (as always).



http://www.cranberryleague.com/Who1st/Who1sts.htm

For this production on 'Who's on first?', Niner will play Abbot and the Ops WO will play Costello. Please enjoy.


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2012)

Not sure who is dumber, dentist for pulling all of his teeth, or guy for going to the dentist he spurned days before!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/04/whats-the-best-way-to-get-over-an-ex.html

My vote goes to the guy.

Isn't one of the rules for nasty break-ups "Never, Ever let the ex perform any type of medical procedure on you after she finds out about the other woman"


----------



## TN2IC (1 May 2012)

Sub Lt: Oh is that the Commander? Who is the commander at the MOG? Who was there before him? Wasn't he on "such-a-such ship? I'm sure he went to "blah" school in "blah blah" year. What do you think Corporal?

Me: I don't know, sir. I'm just a pongo.
     *curses the career manger, mentally*

Sub Lt: Gessh, well I guess I'm a pongo too!

Me: *Mental face palm, and lights a smoke*


----------



## cupper (1 May 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Sub Lt: Oh is that the Commander? Who is the commander at the MOG? Who was there before him? Wasn't he on "such-a-such ship? I'm sure he went to "blah" school in "blah blah" year. What do you think Corporal?
> 
> Me: I don't know, sir. I'm just a pongo.
> *curses the career manger, mentally*
> ...



Bravo to you for only doing a mental face palm.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (2 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Listening to the news and hearing that the latest "fad" for teens is drinking hand sanitizers.  They went on to say that experts advise that parents buy the foam sanitizer as it's more difficult to extract the alcohol from it.  I say let the stupid idiots drink the damn stuff.   :
> 
> News links:
> 
> ...




Saw this on CNN. As if teenagers raiding their parents' liquor cabinets didn't bring enough EtOH poisoning cases into Emerge  :  . It's as almost as bad as the time when a local newspaper ran a story proclaiming how the seeds of the Jimson Weed plant were the same as LSD  :facepalm: . Needless to say, our ERs were swamped with delirious and psychotic 15 year olds for the following 2 weeks. 

Just as a side note, I'm pretty sure that hand sanitizer uses denatured alcohol, meaning those kids are also drinking down some benzene or methanol, possibly even both. Nothing says catching a good buzz like going blind or becoming violently ill. 

What's happening to the world? I thought that Olde English and Colt 45 were the high-schooler's drink of choice.


----------



## Scott (2 May 2012)

We might have a new explanation for the activity in the recruiting forums of late


----------



## Sadukar09 (8 May 2012)

"sick shit did u do ur Basic Training yet ?"

On someone's Facebook photo, showing the entire BMQ course holding their rifles.

The Army just hands new recruits rifles for fun evidently.


----------



## nik214 (8 May 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> "sick crap did u do ur Basic Training yet ?"
> 
> On someone's Facebook photo, showing the entire BMQ course holding their rifles.
> 
> The Army just hands new recruits rifles for fun evidently.




Just for the picture so they can look cool for all of their friends ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 May 2012)

Boss: Why aren't you answering my text messages?
Me: You told everyone to keep the cellphones off while at work.
Boss: ... fine, but keep an eye open for smoke signals then.


----------



## lyth (9 May 2012)

Hi,

Since I was in college for Computer Systems Tech, I managed to over hear a lot of dumb statements from classmates. Here are the best 2. And by best, I mean worse. 

1)
Classmate: How do I plug my laptop into a project?
Me: Shouldn't you know this already? You're in 2nd year of Computer Systems...
Classmate: I was never told how.
Me: You take the VGA cable, and plug it into the VGA port.
Classmate: Do you mean our GPA?
Me: .........


2)
Classmate 2: How do I uninstall Facebook from my laptop?
Me: Uninstall? What? It's not a program. It's a website.
Classmate 2: What? No. It's a program! I run it every morning.
Me: No, that's Internet Explorer. Here, let me show you how to disable your account on Facebook.
Classmate 2: No no no. I want to remove Facebook from my laptop. I don't want to disable it.
Me: ........No.

Thank you,

Joshua


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 May 2012)

I can't find "Army.ca" under Add/Remove Programs, so how do I get rid of it?

If I'm banned by the trigger happy, crusty staff will that get it off my laptop?


----------



## Maxadia (9 May 2012)

Teacher: Just imagine what things might be like in the future. What do you think we might be using cell phones for ten years from now?

High School Student:To talk to our friends with, instead of just texting them?

...............chirp................chirp..............................chirp.....


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2012)

Fed survey shows some cabbies were doctors

The urban legend is alive and well -- there really are Toronto cabbies who were physicians at home in their native lands. 

More at link

Umm, since when has that been an "urban legend"?   ???


----------



## bridges (10 May 2012)

> The urban legend is alive and well -- there really are Toronto cabbies who were physicians at home in their native lands.
> 
> Umm, since when has that been an "urban legend"?   ???



-Exactly.  I thought it was a well-known fact, but apparently not that well-known.  Which puts me in mind of a stupid (uneducated) question relayed to me by a cabbie in Edmonton, who'd been telling me about his escape from strife in his country of origin - which, if I remember correctly, was Mozambique.  Anyway, his previous fare not only didn't know where that was, but asked the cabbie "What's the capital of Africa?"

 :facepalm:

...I guess at least he was trying to learn.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 May 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/07/800-pound-bride-susanne-eman_n_1498377.html

Susanne Eman, 800-Pound Bride, Fitted For World's Biggest Wedding Gown, Hopes To Eventually Weigh A Ton



> Most brides have specific ideas about their wedding dress, such as style, fabric and design, but bride-to-be Susanne Eman was also particular about another facet: color.
> 
> "I like an off-whitish, not completely white. Because if I wear completely white, I guarantee I'm going to spill something on it," Eman told Inside Edition.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (10 May 2012)

This woman needs help. And a tarp.


----------



## larry Strong (11 May 2012)

Then John and Jane Q Public have to foot the bill when the EMS have to cut her home open to drag her sorry a** to the hospital for help, as she can't get out of bed on her own.................. :brickwall:

Truly puts meaning to "God loves stupid people, otherwise he would not have made so many of 'em"


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Then John and Jane Q Public have to foot the bill when the EMS have to cut her home open to drag her sorry a** to the hospital for help, as she can't get out of bed on her own.................. :brickwall:



I worked the Multi-Patient Units ( MPU ). They responded us to bariatric calls Metro-wide. 
This MPU was "fat friendly". The rear-end squatted so you could drag them in via the back door on a tarp. Nothing fancy. 
BLS, as in Basic Lifting Service.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2012)

Flying Dutchman,

Your sig line is appropriate


----------



## FlyingDutchman (11 May 2012)

I read that out loud to some of my buddies, one comment was "Wow, a 36 inch waist now feels like a god send."





			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Then John and Jane Q Public have to foot the bill when the EMS have to cut her home open to drag her sorry a** to the hospital for help, as she can't get out of bed on her own.................. :brickwall:
> 
> Truly puts meaning to "God loves stupid people, otherwise he would not have made so many of 'em"



Look on the bright side, she lives in Arizona, so it is the american John Qs who have to cover it.


----------



## bridges (11 May 2012)

To me it sounds like she's crossed the line into mental illness - and if her husband-to-be is planning on enabling her behaviour, I'd wonder about him too.



			
				FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I read that out loud to some of my buddies, one comment was "Wow, a 36 inch waist now feels like a god send."



Another fitting entry for this topic.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2012)

That LFAA doesn't have Coleman stoves or lanterns :


----------



## GAP (12 May 2012)

Texas teen charged with trying to rob police station
Arthur Weinreb May 12, 2012
Article Link

It is alleged the 18-year-old walked into a suburban Dallas police station, demanded money, said he had a gun. He didn't have a gun but police officers had them and took the teen down at gunpoint.
It was a 'he said, she said.' He said it was a joke; she said it was a robbery.
Last week Keithan Manuel, 18, walked into a Wilmer, Texas police station, about 15 miles south of Dallas. He had a white towel covering his hands and is alleged to have walked up to a dispatcher and demanded money.
Quickly after making the demand he changed his story and asked if he had any outstanding warrants. The "joke" might have ended there, but dispatcher Patricia Hughey claims after asking about warrants, Manuel told her he had a gun. She called for assistance and Manuel, who was not armed, was arrested.
In describing what happened, Wilmer Police Chief Victor Kemp was quoted by WLWT as saying,

    He said he had to check a warrant, but it was pretty obvious it was a situation. He gave a different name, and after a few moments of maybe playing it off he said, 'You do know I have a gun.'

In response to telling Hughey he had a gun, Manuel was quoted by the CBS affiliate in Dallas/Forth Worth as saying,

    I didn't say nothing like that, I swear to God I didn't say nothing like that. Man I play like that all the time, I didn't think she would take it seriously.

Kemp was quoted by WTAM as saying,

    You hear of these world's dumbest criminals every once in a while but you never think it's going to happen in your city.

Manuel remains in the Dallas County Jail facing robbery, theft, and other charges.
end


----------



## Foxhound (17 May 2012)

*Iran threatens to sue Google over dropping Persian Gulf* Full story here.

By Reuters 

DUBAI  - Iran’s Foreign Ministry threatened on Thursday to take legal action against Google for dropping the name Persian Gulf from its Google Maps and leaving the waterway between Iran and Arab states nameless, state television reported. 

“One of the seditionist acts taken as part of the soft war against the Iranian nation has been Google’s shameless act to drop the name ‘Persian Gulf’ which is ... against historical documents,” Foreign Ministry spokesman Ramin Mehmanparast was quoted as saying.


----------



## Sadukar09 (20 May 2012)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/election-result-toronto-riding-thrown-judge-173712527.html

The comments down below made me lose many brain cells.


----------



## bcbarman (20 May 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/election-result-toronto-riding-thrown-judge-173712527.html
> 
> The comments down below made me lose many brain cells.



From the comments:

[/quote]
We're comin' to getcha, 1%....don't make any long range plans. Montreal is the Tunisia of an N. American SPRING[/quote]


Wow, delusion is the new apathy.  Good lord, if only these commenters knew how good we have it here.  A North American Spring????? really? Riots over tuition price increase? Only if Dancing with the Stars isn't on.


----------



## Sadukar09 (20 May 2012)

Sergeant: Did you fall asleep during the Battle School warrant's lecture?
F-Troop: No, I was resting my eyes.
Sergeant: So you fell asleep.
F-Troop: No I didn't.
Sergeant: Are you calling the warrant a liar? I'll go get him then.
F-Troop: I fell asleep! I fell asleep!

Would've been funny had we not done an intense push up session+rifle PT+shuffled for 2km.














...Because the F-Troop proceed to lose two rifles.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2012)

Wow; a mere 1 km shuffle (not even a run!?) / lost rifle? That's pretty light ... considering.

 :


----------



## Journeyman (22 May 2012)

The Wolfe Island Ferry in Kingston is your standard drive-on/drive-off ferry. Some motorcyclists from Cornwall, Ontario parked near us (we wait separately from the cars/trucks). When the ferry arrived and the vehicles started driving off, one said "OMG, how are we supposed to back on with bikes?"


----------



## Sadukar09 (23 May 2012)

A store clerk taking a stupid moral stand point. Apparently being a woman, she has no sympathy for uncomfortable combat boots (bought, not issued) to the point of pain. Her shoes for mere vanity sure are more important. 

...And don't even look at me when conversing. Her nails can't take care of itself!

Or speaking to a co-worker in mid-conversation. Who cares about this customer.

 :

Sometimes I feel I am too nice to the stupid customer service types.


----------



## bridges (29 May 2012)

Leaving a certain Caribbean city yesterday morning to come back home, I heard for the 1000th time how cold Canada is.   Current conditions in Ottawa = 38°C with humidex.   I don't think they believed me when I said Canada is "frío _y_ caliente".


----------



## FlyingDutchman (30 May 2012)

I was at the book store looking for an art book for my wife when I over hear this.

Man 1) Technology, who needs it?
Man 2) Don't you have a pacemaker?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2012)

Pampers Limited Edition diapers..... 'Nuff said.

And this:  Family claims to see image of Jesus in moldy shower

A family in Splendora claims they have a holy vision inside their home, an image of Jesus created by mold in a bathroom. They say the image is giving them strength. 

We've all seen the stories: a Virgin Mary sighting in a grilled cheese sandwich, in the side of a tree, or Jesus' face on a tortilla. We guess you've never seen one like this -- inside a shower. 

"People say your house is blessed," said Chyanna Richards. "I see the head, the hair, a cloak." 

Richards doesn't know if it's mold or mildew or what, but she knows in her heart what she sees: a likeness of Jesus, it's presence not without meaning. 

"Maybe it means something. Maybe look into yourself and see if you need to change something in your life," she said. 

More (and video) at link

See if you need to change something in your life?  Like maybe how often you clean your bathroom....   (Seriously, watch the video)

I think they've been breathing in too much mold....  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Jun 2012)

Being bored, I watched that video.  I can't believe the people who live there actually let people in to film their....home.  I bet the reporter burned his clothes and went to a decontam center directly following that one.  

The image of Jesus in the mold would be accurate IF Jesus looked like a cross between Sideshow Bob and the mask the killer wore in Scream.   :


----------



## Pusser (1 Jun 2012)

Could also be the leader of the local chapter of the Hell's Angels...

Why do folks always assume that anyone with long hair and a beard looks like Jesus?  Come, let me grow my hair and you shall worship me...


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jun 2012)

US tourist to Canada:

" Where can I buy totem pole seeds?"


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Jun 2012)

Just read this:



> The committee's report condemns Canada's practice, during the Afghan combat mission which ended last year, of handing prisoners over to Afghan security forces despite a "substantial risk" that they would be tortured.
> 
> In addition, the UN committee:
> 
> ...



ME


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jun 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Just read this:
> 
> ME



And they are doing such a bang up job in Syria right now that I think we should seek them out to carry around on our shoulders in jubilation.

 :sarcasm:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jun 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> US tourist to Canada:
> 
> " Where can I buy totem pole seeds?"



After watching "Talking to Americans", I believe that!


----------



## Biohazardxj (2 Jun 2012)

Cpl Bloggins was on duty lock up for the week.  I happen to drive by the building on Saturday and noticed a couple of open windows, so I called Cpl Bloggins at home.

ME: There are windows open at the school 
BLOGGINS: They we closed Friday
ME: They are open now.
BLOGGINS: Do you want me to close them?
ME: No, I want you to leave them open so the MPs can call me at 3 in the morning to tell me the windows are open!
BLOGGINS: So you don't want me to close them then?
ME: sigh........................ :facepalm:


----------



## mj_lover (2 Jun 2012)

on the news last night
need to pay a fee to have music at your wedding, etc.
almost double if people dance....
if I remember correctly it was 40 for music. 70 for music and dance for a group under 100 people

edit:
someone beat me to posting about it
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106194.0.html


----------



## Sadukar09 (2 Jun 2012)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/canews-22424922/teacher-suspended-for-giving-zeros-29530108.html

 :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (2 Jun 2012)

Norway prison to hire 'friends' to play chess and hockey with Breivik  :facepalm:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/norwegian-prison-looks-hire-friends-play-hockey-convicted-133634075.html#more-34788

Link to original article in The Telegraph:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/norway/9302676/Norway-prison-to-hire-friends-to-play-chess-and-hockey-with-Breivik.html

Perhaps the Norwegians need to rethink their correctional rehabilitation model.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jun 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Cpl Bloggins was on duty lock up for the week.  I happen to drive by the building on Saturday and noticed a couple of open windows, so I called Cpl Bloggins at home.
> 
> ME: There are windows open at the school
> BLOGGINS: They we closed Friday
> ...



Come on.  How long have you been a Sgt-RMSCLK?   He is a Cpl.  His usual reply would be: "I'm a Cpl.  I didn't Know."


----------



## TN2IC (2 Jun 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Come on.  How long have you been a Sgt-RMSCLK?   He is a Cpl.  His usual reply would be: "I'm a Cpl.  I didn't Know."



He must of fell off the turpin truck.


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 Jun 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Come on.  How long have you been a Sgt-RMSCLK?   He is a Cpl.  His usual reply would be: "I'm a Cpl.  I didn't Know."



I would agree if he was just a dumb grunt, but he actually has a university education.  So, I should expect better.


----------



## BernDawg (3 Jun 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> I would agree if he was just a dumb grunt, but he actually has a university education.  So, I should expect better.


It's been my experience that they're the ones with the least amount of common sense. Dumb grunts generally have much more.....


----------



## Maxadia (3 Jun 2012)

Is he a former Edmonton student, perhaps?



			
				Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/canews-22424922/teacher-suspended-for-giving-zeros-29530108.html
> 
> :facepalm:



As a teacher, I can honestly say that that above situation is why you are seeing more and more "educated" people that don't have a lot of "smarts".  I kind of wished they had fired the teacher in the above article....so that the union/public might make more of a stink about it.  As it is, I haven't heard one parent who thinks that not giving zeros is a great idea.


----------



## Pusser (3 Jun 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> I would agree if he was just a dumb grunt, but he actually has a university education.  So, I should expect better.



Education and intelligence are not synonymous.  There are many well-educated idiots out there and some incredibly smart people who never finished high school.


----------



## Maxadia (3 Jun 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Education and intelligence are not synonymous.  There are many well-educated idiots out there and some incredibly smart people who never finished high school.



Completely true.  As a teacher, the smartest kids in the class are not the best students.  I bet you'd be hard pressed to find a teacher that would rather a class full of highly intelligent students compared to a class of hard-working ones.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Jun 2012)

I was going to post Pat Martin's comments about HM, then I realized everything said by Mr Martin qualifies.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jun 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I was going to post Pat Martin's comments about HM, then I realized everything said by Mr Martin qualifies.



Hear hear!

Pat is a gasbag.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2012)

Banner on the news channel this morning:

"World Health Organization study determines diesel exhaust causes cancer."


Ummm, ya think?   :


----------



## bridges (13 Jun 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Banner on the news channel this morning:
> 
> "World Health Organization study determines diesel exhaust causes cancer."
> 
> ...



Uh-oh... I remember a layer of thick blue haze over our sleeping bags in Wainwright... it was rather pretty actually, covering the snow, with a pink sunrise in the background


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Jun 2012)

Man what doesn't cause cancer these days  : 



			
				bridges said:
			
		

> Uh-oh... I remember a layer of thick blue haze over our sleeping bags in Wainwright... it was rather pretty actually, covering the snow, with a pink sunrise in the background



I've seen that same sunrise In Wainwright, Suffield, Gagetown, Germany, Holland, and Afghanistan, with it in soooo many places it can't be bad, can it ???


----------



## FlyingDutchman (17 Jun 2012)

Customer:  I'm an american, and I just want to know, is your price in american or canadian dollars?
Me: ....Canadian. 

I was really really tempted to say 'Actually, its in Euro.'


----------



## cupper (17 Jun 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Customer:  I'm an american, and I just want to know, is your price in american or canadian dollars?
> Me: ....Canadian.
> 
> I was really really tempted to say 'Actually, its in Euro.'



Should have said Greek Drachmas


----------



## bridges (17 Jun 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Should have said Greek Drachmas



 :rofl:   Soon, soon....

Although it sounds like the customer may not have known that those aren't presently in use - if they knew what they were at all.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2012)

The six dumbest things schools are doing in the name of safety

The writer is as funny as hell.  Too bad the stories are true.....


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 Jun 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The six dumbest things schools are doing in the name of safety
> 
> The writer is as funny as hell.  Too bad the stories are true.....



Hah, #6.


----------



## bridges (27 Jun 2012)

We are preparing a generation of kids who don't know how to spell, and don't know how to recover from mishaps.  The leaders of tomorrow, folks!


----------



## cupper (2 Jul 2012)

*Twitter feed reveals nirvana of human doltishness*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57465319-71/twitter-feed-reveals-nirvana-of-human-doltishness/?tag=mncol;cnetRiver



> The NeedADebitCard Twitter account offers a fine list of people who have shared pictures of their new debit dards. Yes, from the front, names attached. Please facepalm now.
> 
> by Chris Matyszczyk
> July 2, 2012 4:03 PM PDT
> ...




HEY FOLKS, FREE MONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## TN2IC (3 Jul 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> :rofl:   Soon, soon....
> 
> Although it sounds like the customer may not have known that those aren't presently in use - if they knew what they were at all.



I still have some Deutsche marks kicking around the house. Wonder if I can still use them? =D


----------



## bridges (9 Jul 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> *Twitter feed reveals nirvana of human doltishness*
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57465319-71/twitter-feed-reveals-nirvana-of-human-doltishness/?tag=mncol;cnetRiver
> 
> ...



In Twitter's defence (or that of some of its users, maybe), there are occasionally some useful & interesting things on there.  Lately I've been watching @TTLast Spring, where someone has been tweeting in the guise of Cdn artist Tom Thomson (who presumably died 95 years ago yesterday) and expounding on various theories related to his disappearance.  Interesting for history & art buffs.  Sadly, I've not found any free money yet.


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2012)

North Carolina outlaws climate change.

http://www.marketplace.org/topics/sustainability/legislators-rule-prediction-rising-sea-out-bounds



> Jeff Horwich: In North Carolina, lawmakers have passed a law about planning for rising seas. Basically, it forbids coastal communities from making any plans that factor in the latest climate change science.
> 
> From the Marketplace Sustainability Desk, Eve Troeh reports.



They can bury their heads in the sand over the issue, but only until the beach is eroded away. :facepalm:


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Jul 2012)

Ironic: if you're far enough into the boonies where you have to burn pine cones to recharge your phone, you're not likely to be able to get coverage anyways...

http://gizmodo.com/5926174/charge-your-iphone-with-burning-pine-cones


----------



## bridges (16 Jul 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> North Carolina outlaws climate change.
> 
> http://www.marketplace.org/topics/sustainability/legislators-rule-prediction-rising-sea-out-bounds
> 
> They can bury their heads in the sand over the issue, but only until the beach is eroded away. :facepalm:



That's mind-blowing.

"The North Carolina legislature can no more hide this information than they can vote to ban rainy days." 

 Yep.


----------



## Pusser (16 Jul 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Ironic: if you're far enough into the boonies where you have to burn pine cones to recharge your phone, you're not likely to be able to get coverage anyways...
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5926174/charge-your-iphone-with-burning-pine-cones



I get a kick out of the comments that follow that discuss whether this device will charge anyting other than an iPhone.  That's because your Android phone will sense the power coming through the USB cable and say, "no, I'll be having none of this pine cone generated electricity..." :facepalm:


----------



## bridges (16 Jul 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> That's because your Android phone will sense the power coming through the USB cable and say, "no, I'll be having none of this pine cone generated electricity..." :facepalm:



 ;D   I dunno, my Android phone seems smarter than me some days.

I explain the apparent dumbness two ways:  1. some people, especially if they're wrapped up in an iWorld, may not know (?) that other devices also use USB chargers.  Hopefully not, but who knows.   2.  "iPhone" is starting to be used as a generic term now, for all smartphones.   Maybe that was part of Apple's plan all along.   :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Pusser (16 Jul 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> ;D   I dunno, my Android phone seems smarter than me some days.
> 
> "iPhone" is starting to be used as a generic term now, for all smartphones.   Maybe that was part of Apple's plan all along.   :Tin-Foil-Hat:



Similar strategy worked for Coca-Cola.


----------



## bridges (16 Jul 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Similar strategy worked for Coca-Cola.



 :nod:   For that reason, I ask for "Coke or Pepsi" when I'm in a restaurant & in the mood for some caffeinated, brown sugar water.   I'm sure that alone will diminish Coke's dominance.  In my mind anyway.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jul 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> :nod:   For that reason, I ask for "Coke or Pepsi" when I'm in a restaurant & in the mood for some caffeinated, brown sugar water.   I'm sure that alone will diminish Coke's dominance.  In my mind anyway.



Odds are, that might be heard less often than "Oh, sorry....is Pepsi okay?"

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> "Oh, sorry....is Pepsi okay?"



To which my niece replies, "Sure.  Is Monopoly money okay?"


----------



## Pusser (17 Jul 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To which my niece replies, "Sure.  Is Monopoly money okay?"



There are many Canadian sailors who have passed off Canadian Tire money as "legal" Canadian tender in ports around the world.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jul 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> There are many Canadian sailors who have passed off Canadian Tire money as "legal" Canadian tender in ports around the world.



Not very honourable of our Navy


----------



## Bluebulldog (17 Jul 2012)

Original post in bad taste. Consider it retracted. Bad sense of humour on my part folks, sorry.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jul 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> ....I'd lean towards calling it most enterprising. ;D


:not-again:  

I have to agree ObedientiaZelum


----------



## Scott (17 Jul 2012)

I don't think it's one bit funny.

I shudder at thinking of what one of my old Pl WOs would have done if he had caught someone trying that shit.

Maybe we were taught better because the NCOs had more time on their hands what with there being no yakking about buttons and bows and all things tradition...or is being a dick like that a tradition to some?


----------



## bridges (17 Jul 2012)

:   Uh-oh... is this developing into an army vs. navy thing?  

Canadian Tire money ... way to spread Canadian cheer and good conduct around the world. :facepalm:   Well, it's a fitting, if disappointing, entry for the "dumbest thing heard" thread.   Fortunately, not everyone did that. 


So, how 'bout those Jays?  Bautista is on the DL list... they _really_ need some help in the pitching dept now.  


Edit:  missed a letter.


----------



## Scott (17 Jul 2012)

No. It's a _me versus complete and total fucking idiocy and condonation of said idiocy_ thing.

We do not need to be known, in any port, as this type of serviceman.


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Jul 2012)

This crap was going on back in the sixties. I recall hearing of an incident following a port visit to Yugoslavia and that the Canadian embassy had to make good the losses.


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2012)

And it's hard enough just to use Canadian money. I tried cashing a blue Canadian $5 bill in San Diego....and they accused me of using monopoly money.....that was awhile ago, but I can see the difficulties created by using the CT $.


----------



## bridges (18 Jul 2012)

Different-coloured money still looks funny to most Americans.

I exchanged one of the new polymer $100s in Havana last month; the clerk examined it for a few seconds & showed it to her friend in the back, but then took it without problems.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Jul 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> This crap was going on back in the sixties. I recall hearing of an incident following a port visit to Yugoslavia and that the Canadian embassy had to make good the losses.



Well, at least the embassy was able to send the Canadian Tire money back home, where External Affairs was able to use it at face value at their nearest Canadian Tire store  .


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jul 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> I tried cashing a blue Canadian $5 bill in San Diego....


Good thing you weren't going for one of the expensive girls.   >


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Good thing you weren't going for one of the expensive girls.   >



They come that cheap?................who knew!!   


Oh, wait.......JM knew...... ;D


----------



## Pusser (18 Jul 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> No. It's a _me versus complete and total ******* idiocy and condonation of said idiocy_ thing.
> 
> We do not need to be known, in any port, as this type of serviceman.



First off, I, and I don't think anyone else here has said that we either did it ourselves or condoned the practice.  Secondly, in many cases these bills ended up posted behind the bar as examples of money from other places (if it's posted behind the bar, does it really matter that it's worthless - and CT money isn't actually worthless, just limited in its use).  Thirdly no bank is being broken here, a 25 cent CT note is still only 25 cents - no one's getting a night at the Four Seasons for this.  Fourthly, because of the "free-market" atmosphere that goes on in places like this and the fact that Canadians can't bargain worth crap, no one is actually losing money when you consider the considerable profit that the retailers are making overall.  I watched "special price for you Canadian sailor" jump at least 300% in three days in one port  - and we still paid it, thinking we were getting a great deal.

Is it a good thing?  No.

Should folks continue to do it?  No.

Has no soldier or airman ever acted like a jackass in a foreign country?  Hmm...

Lighten up.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> First off, I, and I don't think anyone else here has said that we either did it ourselves or condoned the practice.  Secondly, in many cases these bills ended up posted behind the bar as examples of money from other places (if it's posted behind the bar, does it really matter that it's worthless - and CT money isn't actually worthless, just limited in its use).  Thirdly no bank is being broken here, a 25 cent CT note is still only 25 cents - no one's getting a night at the Four Seasons for this.  Fourthly, because of the "free-market" atmosphere that goes on in places like this and the fact that Canadians can't bargain worth crap, no one is actually losing money when you consider the considerable profit that the retailers are making overall.  I watched "special price for you Canadian sailor" jump at least 300% in three days in one port  - and we still paid it, thinking we were getting a great deal.
> 
> Is it a good thing?  No.
> 
> ...



Trying to justify saying something outrageous.

FAIL.

 :backpedalling:


----------



## Pusser (18 Jul 2012)

I'm not trying to justify anything (I did point out that I don't condone the practice).  However, I do think we need to keep things in perspective.  Spending a few CT bills in a foreign country is hardly the crime of the century.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Different-coloured money still looks funny to most Americans.
> 
> I exchanged one of the new polymer $100s in Havana last month; the clerk examined it for a few seconds & showed it to her friend in the back, but then took it without problems.



Probably just impressed to see what is 3-4 months wages for her in hard currency. 

BTW Gap  and JM there was a time years ago in Habana where $5.00 bought 5 packs of Marlboros and they in turn could be used for.......

or so I've heard :-[


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jul 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Trying to justify saying something outrageous.
> 
> FAIL.


If I recall, it was about a month ago that he got bitch-slapped for a presumptuous post [some self-righteous staff fuctionary drivel ??]; at least that time he was quiet for a while, instead of this whiny back-peddling.   :


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Probably just impressed to see what is 3-4 months wages for her in hard currency.
> 
> BTW Gap  and JM there was a time years ago in Habana where $5.00 bought 5 packs of Marlboros and they in turn could be used for.......
> 
> or so I've heard :-[



We bought cartons of menthol cig. in the PX in Da Nang when we could get down river....they cost 1.44 a carton. A carton of 200 menthol cig would get 100 prerolled cigarillo size prime joints. Boom Boom was 2 bucks American.  ;D


----------



## bridges (19 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Probably just impressed to see what is 3-4 months wages for her in hard currency.



I think everyone knows that $100 is a lot to most Habaneros.  But in fact, no - I also had an old $100 bill - she was only examining the polymer one.  

I doubt she was "impressed" - these clerks see this kind of money on a minute-by-minute basis.  All parties in that interaction know that there are two completely different economic systems at play.  

And I'm betting that they wouldn't be fooled by CT money either - shame on anyone who would try.  Unlike the seaports of old, trying it in a Cuban Cadeca would probably get you a few weeks in jail, or worse.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2012)

I know things have changed in the almost 20 years I've been visiting Castro's island paradise, especially currency. Back in the 90's  $5.00 US was treated with reverence. Mind then air conditioning was a Mig engine duck taped to the window in your room,  you wanted a seat for your toilet you brought your own same for TP.  TV was one per hotel in the lobby with only the Fidel channel, and dinner was rice and whatever the bus hit on the way in from the airport.


----------



## bridges (19 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I know things have changed in the almost 20 years I've been visiting Castro's island paradise, especially currency. Back in the 90's  $5.00 US was treated with reverence. Mind then air conditioning was a Mig engine duck taped to the window in your room,  you wanted a seat for your toilet you brought your own same for TP.  TV was one per hotel in the lobby with only the Fidel channel, and dinner was rice and whatever the bus hit on the way in from the airport.



TP is the same now; we carried ours in a plastic bag to protect from frequent thunderstorms.  In public washrooms, usually no water to flush or wash.  A small bottle of hand sanitizer is your friend.  Dinner hasn't changed much either.  By far the best dinners were at the _casas particulares_, in people's homes.  Not so much in the tourist restaurants, which are all run by the same government agency.  A/C... hit and miss.  If you hate the heat, don't go to the city in May, that's the best advice I can give.   :nod:


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2012)

Man shoots himself trying to kill a mouse
By Brian Kelly, QMI Agency.
Article Link

WAWA, ONT. - A Goulais River, Ont., man accidentally shot himself in the forehead trying to kill a mouse.

The man was using the butt of a rifle to kill the rodent when the weapon went off Wednesday at a camp on Anjigami Lake, about 40 kilometres southeast of Wawa, provincial police said.

A bullet grazed his forehead, said Const. Amanda Huff.

The man didn't know the weapon was loaded.

"He was very lucky," said Huff.

The man was treated in hospital and released.

Dale Whitmell, 40, was charged with careless use of a firearm and will appear in court Sept. 17.
end


----------



## DonaldMcL (22 Jul 2012)

Colorado Batman shooting shows obvious signs of being staged
By Mike Adams, Natural News.
Article Link

...There is already conjecture that James Holmes may have been involved in mind-altering neuroscience research and ended up becoming involved at a depth he never anticipated. His actions clearly show a strange detachment from reality, indicating he was not in his right mind. That can only typically be accomplished through drugs, hypnosis or trauma (and sometimes all three).

..."He said pictures from inside the apartment are fairly disturbing and the devices look to be sophisticated, adding the booby-traps were 'something I've never seen.' One rifle, two handguns, a knife, a bullet proof vest, a ballistic helmet, a gas device, a gas mask, military SWAT clothing and unidentified explosives were also found in Holmes' car, a law enforcement source told CBS News. Oates said Holmes wore a gas mask, a ballistic helmet and vest as well as leg, groin and throat protectors during the shooting."

In other words, this guy was equipped with exotic gear by someone with connections to military equipment. SWAT clothing, explosives, complex booby-traps... c'mon, this isn't a "lone gunman." This is somebody who was selected for a mission, given equipment to carry it out, then somehow brainwashed into getting it done.


----------



## cupper (22 Jul 2012)

The best (of the worst) quote from that article:



> This is not your run-of-the-mill crime of passion. It was a carefully planned, heavily funded and technically advanced attack. Who might be behind all this? The FBI, of course, which has a long history of setting up and staging similar attacks, then stopping them right before they happen. See four documented stories on these facts:
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/035849_domestic_terror_plots_FBI.html
> http://www.naturalnews.com/034325_FBI_entrapment_terror_plots.html
> ...



 :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## medicineman (22 Jul 2012)

Another reason they should be putting Seroquel into many cities' water supplies...

MM


----------



## cupper (22 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Another reason they should be putting Seroquel into many cities' water supplies...
> 
> MM



And this becomes the future:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106697/

 ;D


----------



## BernDawg (23 Jul 2012)

Or this...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238380/


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2012)

Apparently Willard Mitt Romney can't buy a good day this week.

*Report: Mitt Romney pic sparked assault*

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0712/79202.html?hp=l15



> Before accusing your significant other of having an affair with some guy on Facebook, check to make sure it’s not Mitt Romney instead.
> 
> A Tennessee man who didn’t recognize the GOP candidate in a photo on his live-in girlfriend’s Facebook page “angrily demanded to know who the male was,” the Knoxville News Sentinel reported, citing a police report for the July 22 incident.
> 
> ...



He needs to work hard to keep the redneck vote.

 :rofl:


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Aug 2012)

This may not be the dumbest thing I heard today, but it sure takes the cake for the
DUMBEST THING I SAW TODAY !!!

Choose one...gone fishing....russian training exercise..... or just some extreme idiots !!! on a boat !!!  :facepalm:
What an arsehole.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=russian+on+boat+drop+grenade&oq=russian+on+boat+drop+grenade&gs_l=youtube-reduced.12...386.10263.0.19591.26.22.0.4.4.0.520.2902.10j11j5-1.22.0...0.0...1ac.FC4gADfy1W4

...and shared with the usual Copyright provisions.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Aug 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> This may not be the dumbest thing I heard today, but it sure takes the cake for the
> DUMBEST THING I SAW TODAY !!!


Then perhaps it should have been posted in What's the Dumbest Thing You've SEEN Today?


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Then perhaps it should have been posted in What's the Dumbest Thing You've SEEN Today?



OK OK. 
I didn't see that.

It must be the dumbest thing you saw today


----------



## cupper (6 Aug 2012)

*Fox host: Anti-Semitism at Sikh temple?*

http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2012/08/fox-host-asks-of-antisemitism-at-sikh-temple-131222.html?hp=l7



> Following the shooting at a Sikh temple in Wisconsin on Sunday, Fox News host Gregg Jarrett asked a nephew of one of the victims, "Have there been any prior acts of violence against members of the temple? Any anti-Semitic acts?"
> 
> Anti-Semitism is discrimination directed toward Jewish people, not Sikhs. Representatives of Fox News did not respond to a request for comment regarding the error.


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 Aug 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> This may not be the dumbest thing I heard today, but it sure takes the cake for the
> DUMBEST THING I SAW TODAY !!!
> 
> Choose one...gone fishing....russian training exercise..... or just some extreme idiots !!! on a boat !!!  :facepalm:
> ...



That was an accident on the set of The Expendables 2.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Aug 2012)

Time: 0045 hrs 16 August 2012

Phone rings, which kicks in the "oh crap, somebody has died reaction." Following conversation ensues:

Me: Hello

Annoying voice: This is something or other research corporation. You have been selected to take part in a simple survey. In return for answering a few questions you will receive a free (Click)

So much for the no call list.


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2012)

Me, “Call me back in an hour, I should be asleep by then."  

My usual response to late night telephone calls.


----------



## GAP (20 Aug 2012)

As one lawyer in the video clip says....it's asinine... ;D

Texas woman suing Dallas Cowboys over 'burned buttocks'
Article Link
 August 19, 2012 FoxNews.com

 A Texas woman is suing the Dallas Cowboys and owner Jerry Jones, saying her buttocks was severely burned when she sat on a bench outside Cowboys Stadium.

In a lawsuit filed last week in Tarrant Count, Jennelle Carrillo said the black marble bench was in direct sunlight on a hot August afternoon before a Cowboys scrimmage last year. A weather official says the high temperature on that day was 101 degrees.

Carrillo's lawyer, Michael Wash, said his client didn't know the extent of the burns until after receiving medical attention. The lawsuit claims she was hospitalized and underwent skin grafts.

The lawsuit claims there were no warnings about sitting on the benches in hot weather.
end


----------



## Spooks (21 Aug 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> As one lawyer in the video clip says....it's asinine... ;D
> 
> Texas woman suing Dallas Cowboys over 'burned buttocks'
> Article Link
> ...



*blink blink*
Wow. Isn't this type of scenario the reason why McD's coffee cups now have to say 'WARNING: Contents may be hot' when you order yourself a large *HOT* coffee?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2012)

Jack Harris of the NDP, speaking of the F-35:

"I have talked to Scott Taylor, who knows about these things......"


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Jack Harris of the NDP, speaking of the F-35:
> 
> "I have talked to Scott Taylor, who knows about these things......"



Surely you jest, and another kitten has just died.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Surely you jest



i wish i were.........


----------



## Strike (21 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Jack Harris of the NDP, speaking of the F-35:
> 
> "I have talked to Scott Taylor, who knows about these things......"



And he probably thinks Todd Akin knows what he's talking about too.   :


----------



## cupper (21 Aug 2012)

Interesting enough, one of the spokesman for the OPSEC group running anti-Obama ads is identified as Scott Taylor.

Hmmmm.

 :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## RHFC_piper (22 Aug 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> *blink blink*
> Wow. Isn't this type of scenario the reason why McD's coffee cups now have to say 'WARNING: Contents may be hot' when you order yourself a large *HOT* coffee?



Though I agree that the "hot bench" lawsuit above may be a bit silly, the hot coffee at McDonalds lawsuit really wasn't... it was portrayed as frivolous by media and McDonalds, as one would expect to get hot coffee when one orders hot coffee, but coffee served at 190 degrees Fahrenheit is a little excessive.   Try this little experiment; heat some water up to 190 degrees Fahrenheit and put it in a paper cup. Hold it and tell me it's not hot... Option B; read THIS, and THIS... then THIS... Nothing like 3rd degree burns with your coffee.

Now, granted, using your knees to hold a hot cup of coffee might not be the smartest thing to do, but, think of how many times you have done something similar... if you say you haven't, you're either not really paying attention to your actions or just lying.

The hot coffee labels are there to make you look like an idiot after someone hands you a cup of coffee at 190 degrees Fahrenheit and you burn yourself... 'cause you ordered a *HOT* coffee.

Anyway, I didn't mean to hijack the thread; I just hate it when people use that particular case as an example of a "frivolous" lawsuit when it really wasn't.

Sitting on a black marble bench, that has been baking in the hot Texas sun for a day, and burning yourself... well, that's just foolish. Did she never think; "wow, this bench is kinda hot... perhaps I shouldn't sit here."?


----------



## bridges (22 Aug 2012)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Sitting on a black marble bench, that has been baking in the hot Texas sun for a day, and burning yourself... well, that's just foolish. Did she never think; "wow, this bench is kinda hot... perhaps I shouldn't sit here."?



Exactly.   It's like walking on a hot beach barefoot... are you going to sue the sun?  Or the sand?  Or both?  Or the municipality for not putting up a warning sign about hot sand?   Seems like that's what she thought the Cowboys should have done.  :   

Hopefully if a reasonable person would assess that there "just might" be some inherent risk there, the courts would put the onus on that person to act accordingly.  From the Cowboys' perspective, I wonder if an omnibus sign saying "Use these facilities at your own risk" would do the trick.   ...What a money-grubber.  

Like RHFC_piper, I see the hot coffee thing a bit differently.  The tea from Tim Horton's is fresh out of a boiling carafe - hence the two cups (which doesn't help much).   Not expecting boiling water, and not realizing that it wasn't an anomaly but, rather, their SOP, I burned my tongue on it a couple of times.  Did I sue - no.  But I did start asking for them to put a scoop of ice cubes in; makes the perfect hot temp for drinking.   My point is that it was WAY hotter than I would have reasonably expected, hotter than their coffee, and I can kind of see where a lawsuit might come from, if a person were of that bent.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I burned my tongue on it a couple of times.


A quick learner?  

You're going to _love_ sticking your tongue on a metal pole in winter.    ;D


----------



## bridges (22 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A quick learner?
> 
> You're going to _love_ sticking your tongue on a metal pole in winter.    ;D



Already got that t-shirt - I'm from Saskatchewan.   ;D  It was a bus shelter in Saskatoon, I was 5 or 6 and I still remember it fairly vividly.   

Now - I deliberately tried to forestall any snarky comments (futilely) by mentioning how I thought it was just an anomaly the first time.  It was so hot that I thought they couldn't possibly do that as their SOP.  Turns out, they do.  Fortunately there's an easy work-around.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2012)

I assure you, there was no intent to be snarky -- mocking, well most certainly, but not snarky.   ;D


As for Saskatoon, one of my parents was from Moose Jaw, I spent a good chunk of my career in Edmonton, and well....my ex-wife's heart -- I'm very familiar with icy temperatures.   :nod:


----------



## bridges (22 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I assure you, there was no intent to be snarky -- mocking, well most certainly, but not snarky.   ;D
> 
> 
> As for Saskatoon, one of my parents was from Moose Jaw, I spent a good chunk of my career in Edmonton, and well....my ex-wife's heart -- I'm very familiar with icy temperatures.   :nod:



;D    

I really meant "mocking" comments, not snarky.  Anyway, no offence taken.   :moose:   

So in summary, when I burn myself on a hot drink, it's the restauranteur's fault (at least in part).  When someone else burns their rear on a hot bench, it's because they're a moron.  Yep, I think that's about right...


----------



## Pusser (22 Aug 2012)

Actually, in order to make tea properly, the water should be at a rolling boil to start.  Otherwise, it's not hot enough to brew.  Coffee does not require the water to be as hot in order to do the same.  The moral is, let your tea cool a bit before drinking.  You should also pull the infuser/bags out of the water after about two minutes as well and never squeeze the bag (says the sailor  ;D), or else you will bruise the tea and make it bitter.  To make stronger tea, use more more tea.  Don't brew it longer.

As for sticking you tongue on a metal pole in winter, if you've got  a hot cup of tea/coffee - problem solved!


----------



## bridges (22 Aug 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Actually, in order to make tea properly, the water should be at a rolling boil to start.  Otherwise, it's not hot enough to brew.  Coffee does not require the water to be as hot in order to do the same.  The moral is, let your tea cool a bit before drinking.  You should also pull the infuser/bags out of the water after about two minutes as well and never squeeze the bag (says the sailor  ;D), or else you will bruise the tea and make it bitter.  To make stronger tea, use more more tea.  Don't brew it longer.
> 
> As for sticking you tongue on a metal pole in winter, if you've got  a hot cup of tea/coffee - problem solved!



All good points.  I've found that jasmine green tea is even quicker to cross the bitterness line.  Unfortunately the Teaopia staff at St-Laurent mall are quite firm that it has to steep for 3 min. like they do to all the other flavours.    

Such problems.

As for a hot beverage & cold pole  ( metal pole  :  ), yep.  If you're old enough to be carrying a hot coffee, you're old enough to not stick your tongue on the bus shelter... or to fix it, if you do.


----------



## Maxadia (27 Aug 2012)

Dumbest thing today?

6 posts in a row regarding hot tea/coffee (now seven).  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (27 Aug 2012)

Dumbest thing today?

Calling IT support to change my phone number to my old one. I change offices and now I have the old CSM number. Yikes! No one will answer my calls now at work. As for IT, I'm getting the run around with them. :facepalm:

Regards,
CSM Macey  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (27 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A quick learner?
> 
> You're going to _love_ sticking your tongue on a metal pole in winter.    ;D



I will admit, my old dog wasn't the quickest. When he went outside he use to hump the clothes line pole. And of course, one day was a little too cold for his "love making".  Good thing my current  dog now is fixed. Never doing that again!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Aug 2012)

Kinda says it all....


----------



## bridges (28 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Dumbest thing today?
> 
> 6 posts in a row regarding hot tea/coffee (now seven).  ;D



Yeah, I was kind of hoping noone would do the math there.    :-[


----------



## TN2IC (28 Aug 2012)

Me: I wonder if casual Friday I can wear a Stormtrooper costume to work. Just trying to picture the looks on some of the people walking into my office. Best $2 spent, ever. Some one care to record this? Plus my charge parade?


----------



## BernDawg (29 Aug 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Me: I wonder if casual Friday I can wear a Stormtrooper costume to work. Just trying to picture the looks on some of the people walking into my office. Best $2 spent, ever. Some one care to record this? Plus my charge parade?


October 31st falls on a Friday in the following years; 2014, 2025, 2031. 
Fill yer boots! ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Aug 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Me: I wonder if casual Friday I can wear a Stormtrooper costume to work. Just trying to picture the looks on some of the people walking into my office. Best $2 spent, ever. Some one care to record this? Plus my charge parade?


Though not heard today, many moons ago when I was in College, we had "Wednesday Night Briefings" on all things Navy: refits to traditions. Anyway, one Wednesday night, the good PO told us that the following Wednesday night would be a "come as you are" night...wrong thing to say to a bunch of high strung 20 year old sailors.  We had a guy dressed in full divers gear, several in their girlfriends clothing, one guy with nothing but an oversized bow tie and someone else with full goaltender equipment (Can't recall all the getups). If I ever find the pics, I will find an approriate thread (if such a thing exists!!!) and post them!
Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## bridges (30 Aug 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Me: I wonder if casual Friday I can wear a Stormtrooper costume to work. Just trying to picture the looks on some of the people walking into my office. Best $2 spent, ever. Some one care to record this? Plus my charge parade?



I dunno, when I think "casual", a Stormtrooper isn't exactly the first person to come to mind.  They seem a bit high-strung.  Maybe a Yoda costume instead.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2012)

If you're going to go from Stormtrooper to Yoda for casual day, may as well go one step further.  Macey, you can probably pick one of these up on Ebay...


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Aug 2012)

You guys just don´t know the right Stormtroopers: >






SCNR,
ironduke57 8)


----------



## cupper (30 Aug 2012)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> You guys just don´t know the right Stormtroopers: >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothin' casual about that!


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2012)

Okay, let's get off the scantily clad stormtrooper theme.....

Child sex victims seduce abusers

A well-known Catholic priest called convicted child molester Jerry Sandusky a "poor guy" and says clergymen in a lot of cases are seduced by children. 

Father Benedict Groeschel, 79, told the National Catholic Register boys without father figures are often the ones who initiate sexual relationships with abusers. 

"Suppose you have a man having a nervous breakdown, and a youngster comes after him. A lot of the cases, the youngster -- 14, 16, 18 -- is the seducer," said Groeschel, the host of a weekly show called Sunday Night Prime. 

"Well, it's not so hard to see -- a kid looking for a father and didn't have his own -- and they won't be planning to get into heavy-duty sex, but almost romantic, embracing, kissing, perhaps sleeping but not having intercourse or anything like that." 

The New York-based clergyman with the Franciscan Friars of the Renewal went on to say he doesn't think child sex abusers should be tried on their first offence. 

"...I'm inclined to think, on their first offence, they should not go to jail because their intention was not committing a crime." 

More at link

I says WTF?  ???  This guy needs a good dose of "wake the fuck up", preferably from parents of these so-called seducers....      :threat:


----------



## GAP (31 Aug 2012)

Nah...just wait a few months and he'll be dead.....last gasp and all from a 79er....what are they gonna do to him..... :


----------



## bridges (31 Aug 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Nah...just wait a few months and he'll be dead.....last gasp and all from a 79er....what are they gonna do to him..... :



A few accused war criminals of around the same vintage are hiding out, living peaceful lives and hoping exactly the same thing.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Sep 2012)

Muscle & Joint Cream on the knee in the morning: Good idea.
Going for a pee after applying the cream: Not a good idea. 

P.S. I'm not a morning person.


----------



## GAP (5 Sep 2012)

Well, you're awake now..... :nod:


----------



## Devo3733 (5 Sep 2012)

Hanky Panky following hotwings is an equally bad idea


----------



## Journeyman (5 Sep 2012)

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> Hanky Panky following hotwings is an equally bad idea


If you're 'dallying' with a person with a particularly dubious past, insist on two condoms -- with habanjero hot sauce in between; if either condom breaks, one of you will know right away.   :nod:


----------



## GAP (5 Sep 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If you're 'dallying' with a person with a particularly dubious past, insist on two condoms -- with habanjero hot sauce in between; if either condom breaks, one of you will know right away.   :nod:



who found out in your case?  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (5 Sep 2012)

I, uh..... _read_ about it somewhere; I'm an honourable gentleman.


----------



## Devo3733 (5 Sep 2012)

Can you imply something was said?
I'm going to go with "this girl is so rotten that I feel it's important to double wrap, but I'm gonna go ahead anyways.. Should work out fine"  
 >


----------



## TN2IC (5 Sep 2012)

Breaking a mirror is 7 years bad luck... try breaking a condom.


----------



## GAP (5 Sep 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Breaking a mirror is 7 years bad luck... try breaking a condom.



18 - 30 years if you are lucky  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Sep 2012)

Deep fried Mars bars are unhealthy  (Well, d'uh!!)   :

A family owned pub in Scotland has come under fire for its famous deep-fried Mars bars, which the chocolate-covered nougat-maker says is "not in line" with the company's policy of promoting a "healthy active lifestyle." 

The deep-fried Mars bar is a menu staple at the Stonehaven fish and chip shop in Aberdeenshire, which claims to have invented the dish. 

But Mars Incorporated wrote a letter to the bar owners demanding a disclaimer on the menu to show the company — which makes M&Ms, Snickers bars, and hot chocolate, among other products — doesn't endorse this unhealthy treat. 

More at link

I'm not sure which is worse; having to state that a deep fried Mars bar is unhealthy or the company policy about promoting a "healthy, active lifestyle".   ???


----------



## GAP (6 Sep 2012)

If you are promoting a "healthy, active lifestyle".---------Don't make chocolate bars!!!


----------



## Danjanou (6 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> If you are promoting a "healthy, active lifestyle".---------Don't make chocolate bars!!!



Or indulge in Scottish Cuisine.  8)


----------



## exuberance (6 Sep 2012)

On the radio this morning the DJ said that he didn't realize it was against the law to lie in order to get money... (fraud)


----------



## GAP (6 Sep 2012)

W-G said:
			
		

> On the radio this morning the DJ said that he didn't realize it was against the law to lie in order to get money... (fraud)



Oh....a lotta peoples are going to be out of work then......


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Oh....a lotta peoples are going to be out of work then......



Politicians, lawyers.....   :nod:


----------



## bridges (6 Sep 2012)

The odd construction contractor... in fact, a certain percentage of almost any profession.


----------



## exuberance (6 Sep 2012)

The whole thing was brought up because some guy told his friends that he had brain cancer.  So they raised $75000 for him, then he got charged with fraud, because aside from being a douche he was perfectly fine.


----------



## Devo3733 (6 Sep 2012)

Those are the situations where you wish they could inject viable cancer..


----------



## Pusser (6 Sep 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Deep fried Mars bars are unhealthy  (Well, d'uh!!)   :
> 
> A family owned pub in Scotland has come under fire for its famous deep-fried Mars bars, which the chocolate-covered nougat-maker says is "not in line" with the company's policy of promoting a "healthy active lifestyle."
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:

It just makes you wonder sometimes.  First off, deep-fried Mars bars are nothing new or unique.  They've been sold in UK fish & chip shops for years and secondly, anyone who would begin to think that they're a "healthy choice" probably thinks that poutine is ideal because it covers all the food groups!


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Sep 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> It just makes you wonder sometimes.  First off, deep-fried Mars bars are nothing new or unique.  They've been sold in UK fish & chip shops for years and secondly, anyone who would begin to think that they're a "healthy choice" probably thinks that poutine is ideal because it covers all the food groups!



Who says that poutine isn't healthy :threat:


----------



## Sythen (6 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Or indulge in Scottish Cuisine.  8)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfr5AQR7YPg

lol


----------



## cupper (6 Sep 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> It just makes you wonder sometimes.  First off, deep-fried Mars bars are nothing new or unique.  They've been sold in UK fish & chip shops for years and secondly, anyone who would begin to think that they're a "healthy choice" probably thinks that poutine is ideal because it covers all the food groups!



Wonder what they would think about deep fried butter on a stick?


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 Sep 2012)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/video-french-speakers-berating-montreal-tourists-goes-viral-190923485.html?_esi=1


----------



## Pusser (6 Sep 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Wonder what they would think about deep fried butter on a stick?



I think you'll find that somebody below the Mason-Dixon Line, or in Scotland, has tried deep-frying just about any food (and I use that term loosely).  The only difference is that the Scots tend to wrap it in newspaper, while our southern cousins will serve it on a stick.


----------



## NavyHopeful (14 Sep 2012)

In between classes during my QL3s, one guy says: "I think, when I retire, I'm gonna be a kindergarten teacher, so I can mark stuff in crayon," to which the response from the other guy was, "I'm gonna be a college teacher and do the same thing!"

Kudos to the future college professor who will, undoubtetly be messing with his students minds when they recieve a test or assignment back, and it is marked in a red crayola!!   ;D


----------



## DAA (14 Sep 2012)

Well....if an email response falls into this category then here it is, "We know what the letter said and we are sticking to our guns".....  I guess a signature block from a 2-star isn't worth much these days...lol


----------



## Char1991 (14 Sep 2012)

At work today: "Is it illegal to steal a cat".  Left without comment...

At end of day today: "I said she could Sec 34 the claims she processes, as I sign review and sign them too".  As a very by the book kind of guy, I was genuinely scared by that comment.


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Sep 2012)

Why do people ask for a tunafish sandwich?  Have you ever heard someone ask for a chickenbird sandwich before?


----------



## Maxadia (14 Sep 2012)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> In between classes during my QL3s, one guy says: "I think, when I retire, I'm gonna be a kindergarten teacher



He could have just stopped there.  :

Yup...no training in life required for anything you'd like to be. It's like the story of a neurosurgeon telling a famous novelist (I think it might have been Margaret Atwood),upon finding out that she was a writer, that he thought he'd like to be a writer when he retired too.

She told him when she retired she was going to be a neurosurgeon.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Sep 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> He could have just stopped there.  :
> 
> Yup...no training in life required for anything you'd like to be. It's like the story of a neurosurgeon telling a famous novelist (I think it might have been Margaret Atwood),upon finding out that she was a writer, that he thought he'd like to be a writer when he retired too.
> 
> She told him when she retired she was going to be a neurosurgeon.   ;D



Margret Atwood thinks the sun shines out of her asshole. :


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Margret Atwood thinks the sun shines out of her *******. :



Not only that, she is no advocate of a free press.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Sep 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not only that, she is no advocate of a free press.



No, she's not. I see to remember her being at the forefront of efforts to close down Sun News even before it launched.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Margret Atwood thinks the sun shines out of her asshole. :



She thinks that because she's been told that her whole career.  Her grocery list would be a best seller in Canada.


----------



## armyvern (15 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Margret Atwood thinks the sun shines out of her asshole. :



I had to read her during my years at Mount Allison U (_The Edible Woman_ and _Life Before Man_) = the only time in my life that I've seriously considered offing myself. Never did read _The Handmaid's Tale_ due the the risk of traumatizing myself again, but sat through the video adaptation years later while on maternity leave; it wasn't bad - kudos to the pers responsible for the adaptation!!


----------



## BernDawg (16 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Margret Atwood thinks the sun shines out of her *******. :



Her response is fundamentally flawed. Every one can write. Some better than others. NOT every one can open a skull and rewire the innards.

I have the same argument with NHL players and the lockout. Every one can play hockey. your nothing special. Some people just play it better than others.


----------



## Maxadia (16 Sep 2012)

Uhmm.....Sorry I started this. Not even sure it was her.


----------



## Nemo888 (16 Sep 2012)

I work at the hospital. This is the Doc's exact words.

"I need a medium anuscope stat."

I can't think of any reason why an anuscope would be stat. But then I was wondering why she asked for a medium. Is she like my tailor?


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Sep 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I work at the hospital. This is the Doc's exact words.
> 
> "I need a medium anuscope stat."
> 
> I can't think of any reason why an anuscope would be stat. But then I was wondering why she asked for a medium. Is she like my tailor?




Maybe I missed something in First Aid, but what in tarnation are you talking about?


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Sep 2012)

Rectum?  Damn near killed him.


----------



## GAP (16 Sep 2012)

Burger chain unveils beer-spiked milkshake
September 11, 2012 FoxNews.com
Article Link

Red Robin Gourmet Burgers has unveiled a special beer milkshake made with Samuel Adams Octoberfest, soft serve vanilla ice cream, vanilla syrup and caramel.

"Nothing says Oktoberfest better than a beer, so I incorporated the fun spirit of Red Robin into this innovative milkshake," said Donna Ruch, master mixologist with Red Robin. "Now, our guests don't have to choose between a beer or a shake to go with their burger. They can have the very best of both in our new Octoberfest Milkshake."

Along with the milkshake, other Oktoberfest offering at Red Robin will feature warm pretzel bites served with beer cheese and beer mustard and return of the Oktoberfest burger made with a toasted pretzel bun, beer mustard, melted Swiss cheese, sauteed onions, ham and lettuce.

Red Robin isn't the only burger chain to offer booze-spiked milkshakes. 

Bobby's Burger Palace (as in Bobby Flay) sells bourbon, rum and vodka-spiked milkshakes, TGI Friday's sells milkshakes made with Guinness stout in honor of St. Patrick's Day and the Counter, a Los Angeles-based burger chain, offers a variety of alcoholic shakes, including versions made with red or white wine.
More on link


----------



## Bass ackwards (16 Sep 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I work at the hospital. This is the Doc's exact words.
> 
> "I need a medium anuscope stat."
> 
> I can't think of any reason why an anuscope would be stat. But then I was wondering why she asked for a medium. Is she like my tailor?



Your tailor uses a medium anuscope ?
Wow -and I used to think having my inseam measured was kinda ticklish


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I work at the hospital. This is the Doc's exact words.
> 
> "I need a medium anuscope stat."
> 
> I can't think of any reason why an anuscope would be stat. But then I was wondering why she asked for a medium. Is she like my tailor?



To grab a struggling gerbil or vibrating toy perhaps?  Maybe do something to a bleeding hemorrhoid?

MM


----------



## GAP (16 Sep 2012)

1984 is fast approaching.......

No tolerance for language police
By Charles Adler ,QMI Agency 
Article Link

The “Guidelines for Inclusive Language” is a document developed by the Equity and Inclusive Education Working Group for the Durham District School Board, designed to eliminate all words deemed offensive.

Basically, it’s political correctness gone rampant thanks to a few clueless educrats. Just the title and the group of people who came up with this manifesto of BS tell you everything you need to know about the initiative. The guidelines include a cultural proficiency continuum, with a spiral-like graphic indicating the stages of your tolerance.

If you’re a level one, then you are culturally destructive and likely among the most vile individuals roaming the Earth. You’re probably searching for the nearest cultural minority in order to belittle him or her by calling them a “Muslim” or “janitor” or “wife.”

Yes, all three of those words are considered inappropriate by the Durham District School Board.

On the other hand, if you’re a level six on the cultural proficiency continuum, you’re an angel in the eyes of clueless bureaucrats.

You’ve embraced every culture and you do everything to retain your pristine record of political correctness. Of course, you’re probably so terrified of insulting anyone that you keep your mouth shut all the time, in case you offend the educrats. That’s the biggest problem with imposing political correctness in a free society like Canada. The beauty of a democracy is that if someone uses truly reprehensible language, you can call them out and counter their opinion. I do this all the time on my show.

But you don’t need to be told by the language police that your choice of words is destructive and you should be shunned for the rest of your life. I’m certainly not advocating the use of racial slurs or homophobic insults. I choose not to use such words because, like most rational Canadians, I know they’re offensive and unnecessary.

The educrats are going so far as to eliminate gender, nationalities, religions and even certain kinds of jobs from the English language. You aren’t a mother, you’re a parent or guardian. You aren’t a Korean, you’re a person from Korea. You aren’t Jewish, you’re from a Jewish faith group, a term so vague it could define any group of people who believe in anything.

With previously innocent words banned by the language police, many Canadians are afraid to speak up. Political correctness is stripping away at the very foundation of democracy by reducing the ability to speak freely without being harassed by the state or anyone else.

This reign of nonsense needs to end before politicians seriously start pondering laws that could restrict offensive free speech.

Soon we’ll live in a world where history is rewritten to be politically correct, so we can all live in peace without the fear of offending anybody.
More on link


----------



## Hawk (17 Sep 2012)

I've been a fan of Adler for a long time!

I just read through most of this document, at least the terms not to use. What a stupid document! What really got to me was the use of an Aboriginal tribe name, and Aboriginal Nation. I have a good friend who's really proud of being an Ojibwa and refers to himself as an Ojibwa, from (name of his reserve). He can call himself an Indian, which he occasionally does, but its an insult if I do, and I respect that.

Durham can do as it likes, I'm not changing!


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Sep 2012)

Yet these are the same folks who accuse the Torries of acting in an Orwellian fashion.


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Sep 2012)

Army castrates heraldic lion


----------



## GAP (17 Sep 2012)

Pretending to Care About Third World Problems Gets Student Laid
Article Link

BERKELEY, CALIFORNIA (The Global Edition) — Steven Evans, a final year UC Berkeley student, managed to have sexual intercourse after pretending to be interested in the catastrophic problems of a third world country, the university newspaper reports. Mr. Evans told reporters that he wanted to have sex with the girl for a while, but that she kept refusing him until he managed to do it by previously talking passionately about “how difficult it must be for kids digging for gold in Ghana.”
“I’ve been trying to find out what she likes in a man for months now. I changed my style, my clothes, my haircut, tried to be funny, romantic, macho… none of that worked until my roommate Jack told me he thinks she is into activism, human rights, and other crap like that, so I decided to change my strategy,” the student said. After learning of the girl’s interests, he said that he “immediately started Googling ‘shitty countries’ problems’”.

“After arming myself with lots of information about the most sympathy-inducing problem I found, I sat next to her at a party and started talking about how it’s an injustice that we can sit here and have fun while at the same time children in Ghana spend their days in illegal gold mines. It was only then that she looked at me like she never did before and that’s when I knew that little African slaves would help me get in her pants. I also said I was thinking of volunteering to build schools in Uganda next year, just to make me appear more lovable,” Mr. Evans said. Afterwards, the object of his affection’s eyes became teary, “especially when he started babbling on and on about child soldiers in Sudan.”

“She grabbed my hand and said she wanted to discuss this further in her room,” Mr. Evans explained. In conclusion, he said that he wished he knew he could get girls this way, because he “would never have spent so many hours doing stupid trainings at the gym.”
end


----------



## bridges (18 Sep 2012)

Overheard today at my favourite lunch spot, a little Pho place in south Ottawa:

"When I flew economy, I felt unsafe.  Then when I flew on my brother's plane, I felt safe.  I felt surrounded by wealth - it was like 'we _can't_ die'."  

 :


----------



## bridges (18 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> ....
> The “Guidelines for Inclusive Language” is a document developed by the Equity and Inclusive Education Working Group for the Durham District School Board, designed to eliminate all words deemed offensive.
> ....
> You’re probably searching for the nearest cultural minority in order to belittle him or her by calling them a “Muslim” or “janitor” or “wife.”
> ...



So, they're saying that it's an insult to refer to (for example) a Muslim as a Muslim, or to your wife as your wife.   I don't think that those words are inherently insulting.  If the Durham District School Board _does_ consider those terms to be insults, then perhaps they, themselves, are the source of the offensive thought patterns.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2012)

SCAN seminar... Need I say more?


----------



## bridges (19 Sep 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> SCAN seminar... Need I say more?



I found mine quite helpful, with the possible exception of a couple of hours devoted to suggestions on how to find a new purpose in life.  My problem was always too many ideas to fit the time, rather than an absence of ideas.  But the parts about financial planning, education, administration etc. I found fairly useful.  Maybe the seminars have changed.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I found mine quite helpful, with the possible exception of a couple of hours devoted to suggestions on how to find a new purpose in life.  My problem was always too many ideas to fit the time, rather than an absence of ideas.  But the parts about financial planning, education, administration etc. I found fairly useful.  Maybe the seminars have changed.



Oh don't get me wrong. The presenters are fairly good and the info is great. Some of the participants not so much...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Pretending to Care About Third World Problems Gets Student Laid
> Article Link
> 
> and that’s when I knew that little African slaves would help me get in her pants.



LOL!!!  That line just cracks me up.  I feel horrible about it, but I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## bridges (19 Sep 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  That line just cracks me up.  I feel horrible about it, but I couldn't help but laugh.



Me too... because most women would spot the faker a mile away.    ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Sep 2012)

Two guys at Timmies were talking about their custom computers.  I was listening in.
Guy one: I filled mine with mineral oil.*  Haven't had an overheating problem since. I can't figure out why I cannot lift it anymore.
Guy two: Probably because you didn't have 30 pounds of liquid in there before.
Guy one: How would that make it heavier?
Guy two: Seriously? Liquid is damn heavy!
Guy one: I don't understand how this... Oh! The weight of the mineral oil. I see now.

*Yes, computer parts still do work submerged in oil. I had to google that myself after I heard these guys talking.  I take no responsibility if anyone attempts to dunk their computer in oil and damages it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Sep 2012)

So, I work near Mount Royal University, a place of "higher learning".  I went to the food court this morning to pick up a Timmies.  The Timmies has three lines that lead to three cash registers.  I don't know how many times I watch the cashier do the usual "next in line please" and have the three (separate) lines look at each other to figure out who was next.

Future leaders coming out of here for sure.

Also, I happened upon the same girl I did a few days ago.  The one that put decaffeinated orange pekoe (cause the packaging is orange you see) in my tea and who I taught about the three different types of orange pekoe that Timmies had (you know, a kind of a "training session" of sorts). Well, she reached right for the orange ones again and I stopped her.  

me: "orange pekoe, NOT decaf"

her: blank stare *blink blink*  

me: the black one

her: *blink blink*

me: pointing.. "there"

her: gets one (two bags is the standard for large teas)

me: two bags

her: *blink blink*

me: two sugar two milk

Finally get my tea, single cupped, scorching hot... I gave up all hope at that point.

Positive spin: yoga pants.. lots and lots of yoga pants.


----------



## bridges (20 Sep 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Finally get my tea, single cupped, scorching hot... I gave up all hope at that point.



I've been getting my Timmies folks to toss a handful of ice cubes in the tea - makes it perfect drinking temperature.  Which reminds me of a remark I got from someone at my table recently, who was apparently contemplating (but not too closely) the concept of putting a few ice cubes in a cup of boiling water:  "Won't that make it cold?"    :facepalm:


----------



## Maxadia (20 Sep 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Which reminds me of a remark I got from someone at my table recently, who was apparently contemplating (but not too closely) the concept of putting a few ice cubes in a cup of boiling water:  "Won't that make it cold?"    :facepalm:



Just tell them "no, it actually heats up the ice cubes."  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (20 Sep 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Positive spin: yoga pants.. lots and lots of yoga pants.


That's sexist and I'm offended   Typo; I meant  :nod:


----------



## GAP (20 Sep 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> her: *blink blink*
> 
> Positive spin: yoga pants.. lots and lots of yoga pants.



Now you know why they wear yoga pants...... ;D


----------



## medicineman (20 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now you know why they wear yoga pants...... ;D



They're stretchy and nothing else where they shop fits...ooops, was that offensive or demeaning??  

MM


----------



## bridges (20 Sep 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> They're stretchy and nothing else where they shop fits...ooops, was that offensive or demeaning??
> 
> MM



Yoga clothes are NOT designed for any but the fit & toned... consequently I do yoga in a t-shirt & sweats.   ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Sep 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> They're stretchy and nothing else where they shop fits...ooops, was that offensive or demeaning??
> 
> MM



Actually, I had a debate on my facebook not too long ago about why women buy 3 skimpy see-through baby t-shirts instead of one correctly functioning non see-through shirt.

Answer: layering.  Riiiiiight.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now you know why they wear yoga pants...... ;D



Oh I hadn't noticed.......thanks, I'll have to look one day.... >


----------



## Maxadia (23 Sep 2012)

One of my students: "Are there 12 or 24 hours in a day?"




I'd just like to point out that this was in a Grade 12 classroom.  :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (23 Sep 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> One of my students: "Are there 12 or 24 hours in a day?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



easy peasy....just tell him/her that all they have to do is count the # of years they have been in school....just put "grade" in front of each year.....


see....easy... :


----------



## cupper (23 Sep 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> One of my students: "Are there 12 or 24 hours in a day?"
> I'd just like to point out that this was in a Grade 12 classroom.  :facepalm:



Valid question, since most of them sleep half their life away. ;D


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (24 Sep 2012)

over heard at Costco in Kanata
Memeber  asking the sales rep. which one of these video camera would be better after falling off a counter or being dropped on the floor?

I do not know mnay camera that  will work after a fall, the smaller video camera not made by  fisher pricare not built to be dropped  repeatly


----------



## brihard (24 Sep 2012)

Feminist NGOs say drilling female-named gas fields demeans women

This one blew my mind.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Sep 2012)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> over heard at Costco in Kanata
> Memeber  asking the sales rep. which one of these video camera would be better after falling off a counter or being dropped on the floor?
> 
> I do not know mnay camera that  will work after a fall, the smaller video camera not made by  fisher pricare not built to be dropped  repeatly



We're you drinking when you asked this?


----------



## bridges (24 Sep 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Feminist NGOs say drilling female-named gas fields demeans women
> 
> This one blew my mind.



Actually I'd just assumed those were some kind of phallic, "penetrating" reference as well, and brushed them off as such.  I didn't know there were gas fields named for men also.  Hmmm.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (24 Sep 2012)

My wife was downtown.  Where she was there is an alley exiting onto a one way street.  She saw a car pull out of the alley and turn the wrong way onto the one way street.  The driver quickly realized his mistake and turned off the one way street onto another one way street, that bad thing though is he turned the wrong direction again.  This particular car was white, and had red and blue lights on top.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Sep 2012)

Sorry about that. Didn't mean to pass the line.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Oct 2012)

BREAKING: Eager to prove his math skills, Mitt tells elderly Florida woman that difference between vitamins B6 and B12 is six.


----------



## MJP (10 Oct 2012)

Overheard in class today.

Instructor:  Can anyone tell me what the 3 Block War means?

Potential Mensa Candidate:  That is a war fought within three city blocks.


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Oct 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> Overheard in class today.
> 
> Instructor:  Can anyone tell me what the 3 Block War means?
> 
> Potential Mensa Candidate:  That is a war fought within three city blocks.



They're not far off, just missing the fact that it's a training concept designed to illustrate the complexity of the ever growing element of modern urban warfare. "Soldiers may be required to conduct full-scale military action, peacekeeping or humanitarian aid in the space of three contiguous city blocks." -USMC General Charles C. Krulak


----------



## MJP (10 Oct 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> They're not far off, just missing the fact that it's a training concept designed to illustrate the complexity of the ever growing element of modern urban warfare. "Soldiers may be required to conduct full-scale military action, peacekeeping or humanitarian aid in the space of three contiguous city blocks." -USMC General Charles C. Krulak



Thanks, I know the concept.  They completely missed the whole point of the question and they just mouth breathed an answer without any elaboration.  They were serious that it is a war that is only fought within 3 city blocks.  Anybody who has been around longer than 5 minutes could have given a better answer.


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Oct 2012)

Ah, okay.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Oct 2012)

http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/shine-on/teen-girl-loses-stomach-drinking-liquid-nitrogen-cocktail-180639813.html



> Imagine it's your daughter's birthday and she'd like to find a special way to celebrate. She and her friends head to a bar known for concocting fancy cocktails. She orders one that arrives with a plume of smoke careening off the top.
> 
> Except the smoke is liquid nitrogen — a chemical element in frozen liquid state that has now become a trendy food and beverage gimmick — and when she swallows the drink it cold burns her stomach so badly doctors have to remove the entire organ. She just turned 18.
> 
> ...



ya for sure, sue someone else because you were stupid enough to drink liquid nitrogen


----------



## Journeyman (11 Oct 2012)

> "This girl is the victim of an irresponsible alcohol industry that's now competing on gimmicks"


  :nod:

Beer and Jack Daniels -- drinks the way god intended; none of that liquid nitrogen, fruit slices, little umbrella crap.....  :cheers:


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :nod:
> 
> Beer and Jack Daniels -- drinks the way god intended; none of that liquid nitrogen, fruit slices, little umbrella crap.....  :cheers:



This is why we get  along very well.......beer and Jack.


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Oct 2012)

I finally have something for threads like this!
I was driving in to work with 2 coworkers (I work in the oilfield, camp job, etc. etc.) and the topic of flu shots came up.  The gentleman in the back seat (I was driving) was asking me when the flu shots were coming out and if we were offering them (I'm a medic on the site clinic).  The gentleman to my right piped in then and the conversation went thusly:
Coworker 1: "Are you actually getting the flu shot this year?"
Coworker 2: "Yeah I think I'm going to.  I've never gotten one before but someone talked me into it this year so I'll go for it"
Coworker 1: "Well let me talk you out of it! Those poisonous things are terrible for you! All that kinda stuff is awful man, ten years down the road somebody hits the button and all that stuff gets you killed! It's all about population control, there's too many people and they want to get rid of us"

I kind of chuckled, thinking he was being sarcastic... waited... Nope.. This guy is serious.

I had no choice but to look him in the eye and say "You know it's because of people like you that things like Polio are making a comeback in the developed world right?  POLIO!"

He didn't answer and it was kind of a quiet awkward drive for the next 10 minutes into site.  Go on about the preservatives like mercury and whatnot in flu shots being unhealthy if you want and that cultivating a strong immune system and good hygiene is all you really need to not get sick.  But good grief leave the Alex Jones hysteria where it belongs, out of all reasonable discussions.  If "they" wanted to off millions and billions of people Avian flu has already been mixed with common influenza in a lab in Denmark, 50% mortality in healthy adults that spreads like wildfire, there's no need for some fancy conspiracy using flu shots.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Oct 2012)

Anti-vaxers grind my gears!  :threat:

Right up there with people like this who come to hospital:

He: I have a sore leg.

Me: What did you take for the pain?

He: Nothing. I don't take pills.


----------



## medicineman (12 Oct 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Anti-vaxers grind my gears!  :threat:



You'd lose your mind out here Mike - lots of wingnuts out in the country. 

As for the "I don't like to take pills" crowd, amazing how many of them smoke/smoke up, drink like fish and or shoot up...but won't take a tylenol, lol.

MM


----------



## BernDawg (12 Oct 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You'd lose your mind out here Mike - lots of wingnuts out in the country.
> 
> As for the "I don't like to take pills" crowd, amazing how many of them smoke/smoke up, drink like fish and or shoot up...but won't take a tylenol, lol.
> 
> MM


That's obvoiusly because you can't trust the big drug conglomerates but you can trust the guy living in a van down by the river that tells you the crack is safe man.... :facepalm:


----------



## Sadukar09 (12 Oct 2012)

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> I finally have something for threads like this!
> I was driving in to work with 2 coworkers (I work in the oilfield, camp job, etc. etc.) and the topic of flu shots came up.  The gentleman in the back seat (I was driving) was asking me when the flu shots were coming out and if we were offering them (I'm a medic on the site clinic).  The gentleman to my right piped in then and the conversation went thusly:
> Coworker 1: "Are you actually getting the flu shot this year?"
> Coworker 2: "Yeah I think I'm going to.  I've never gotten one before but someone talked me into it this year so I'll go for it"
> ...



Some guy in my history class was complaining how the university is full of disease, since he and his buddy were coughing all class.

Come end of the break, both comes back smelling like they went to a tobacconist that burnt down his shop.


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Oct 2012)

It's great isn't it?
Flu vaccines are unhealthy and will kill you!
But this colloidal silver health supplement off the survivalist website is all I need to live happily ever after!

... What's that? I look like papa smurf? 

 :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (12 Oct 2012)

And it doesn't help things when you have people dying from fungal meningitis contracted from steroid injections for back pain. 

(it's been a stressful couple of days until the pain clinic I went to advised that they didn't purchase theirs from the problem source)


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Oct 2012)

Sleep well!


----------



## bridges (13 Oct 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> And it doesn't help things when you have people dying from fungal meningitis contracted from steroid injections for back pain.
> 
> (it's been a stressful couple of days until the pain clinic I went to advised that they didn't purchase theirs from the problem source)



Jeepers.  Talk about the cure being worse than the disease.  You can see where people start to get ideas.


----------



## Sythen (2 Nov 2012)

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/canada/archives/2012/11/20121101-104544.html

Neighbour wants $25,000 for compensation over noise of boy playing basketball in his driveway



> PETERBOROUGH, ON - A woman in Peterborough, ON is demanding $25,000 in compensation from her neighbour because her teenage son is playing basketball too loudly in his driveway.
> 
> Anne Langdon is also complaining a wooden panel - specially built on wheels to protect her window from an errant basketball - is blocking light from her apartment window.
> 
> ...



I really don't know what else to add to this.  Utter nonsense.


----------



## J.J (3 Nov 2012)

Marine allegedly mistakes vet's wheelchair as costume, assaults him


A Marine was arrested after he allegedly attacked a paralyzed Army veteran he thought was wearing the uniform and using the wheelchair as a Halloween costume, Ocala.com reported.
Dan Priotti, 35, a wheelchair-bound Army veteran, was hit twice in the head at a Gainesville, Fla., restaurant on Halloween while he was ordering food, News4jax.com reported. He said he was approached by another man who began yelling, indicating that he was faking the injury.
"He swung, slapped me, and I backed up and he missed," he told the station. "And he came at me like this, and put me right back, and I whacked my head on the concrete floor. I remember just seeing a guy in a pink tutu. I don't remember saying anything to him. I literally lost 10 minutes."
The suspect was identified by police as Christopher Dabney, a Marine veteran police said took offense at Priotti’s outfit. Dabney, 22, reportedly refused to make any statements about the incident.
Alejandro Lemoine said Dabney walked away before being stopped by patrons in the restaurant, Ocala.com reported.
"As he was leaving I stopped him and said, 'Man, you have to own up to this. You just hit a handicapped person twice. You made him fall over,'" Lemoine reportedly said.
He went on, "He was out cold. He was not responsive for at least 10 seconds. His eyes were wide open, staring at the ceiling out cold. It was really sad. I couldn't fall asleep. I felt anger."
Priotti told News4jax.com that he is recovering and does not want Dabney to go to jail.
"They should make a mockery out of him, put him in his pink tutu and put him up and down University Avenue and 13th Street, right in front of the school, with a sign that says, 'I beat up people in wheelchairs, veterans in wheelchairs,' something like that," Priotti told the station.
Dabney, meanwhile, was reportedly charged with abuse of a disabled adult without great harm.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/03/marine-in-tutu-allegedly-knocks-wheelchair-bound-veteran-unconscious/?test=latestnews#ixzz2BC1XU4ae


----------



## brihard (3 Nov 2012)

WR said:
			
		

> Marine allegedly mistakes vet's wheelchair as costume, assaults him
> 
> 
> A Marine was arrested after he allegedly attacked a paralyzed Army veteran he thought was wearing the uniform and using the wheelchair as a Halloween costume, Ocala.com reported.
> ...



Every guy he works with in his unit now knows that, whilst wearing a pink tute, he beat up a disabled veteran in a wheelchair. I don't think the raw facts of the case have ever been so effective in instantly delivering soul-crushing justice.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Nov 2012)

Mat Done Again (Dunigan) attempting to be an unbiased colour commentator. Good luck with that. I think he's been at the Crown Royal too much.


----------



## Haletown (3 Nov 2012)

Bill Maher . . If you're thinking about voting for Mitt Romney, I would like to make this one plea: black people know who you are and they will come after you"


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Nov 2012)

Bill Maher is a pseudo intellectual elitist pig who thinks the worst thing to be in America is someone with a blue collar job, and if you don't think like him you're a moron... hmmmmm... where have I heard that recently?


----------



## cupper (3 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Mat Done Again (Dunigan) attempting to be an unbiased colour commentator. Good luck with that. I think he's been at the Crown Royal too much.



Could just be the twenty or thirty major concussions he received during his career.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bill Maher is a pseudo intellectual elitist pig who thinks the worst thing to be in America is someone with a blue collar job, and if you don't think like him you're a moron... hmmmmm... where have I heard that recently?


There are times that I appreciate him, but then he does something like this.


----------



## Devo3733 (5 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Every guy he works with in his unit now knows that, whilst wearing a pink tute, he beat up a disabled veteran in a wheelchair. I don't think the raw facts of the case have ever been so effective in instantly delivering soul-crushing justice.



I love it, well put.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Nov 2012)

Niner Domestic bought me some Avon man type sop, which is rather nice of her.

She asks  "what flavour do you want out?  "

I said " the blue flavour...."

 :facepalm:

Tards r us....


----------



## medicineman (5 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Niner Domestic bought me some Avon man type sop, which is rather nice of her.
> 
> She asks  "what flavour do you want out?  "
> 
> ...



Probably not a bad thing if you get a potty mouth in front of her and she decides to teach you a lesson  ;D

MM


----------



## Old and Tired (5 Nov 2012)

The NDP are at it again

"NDP Heath critic tables bill for national sodium strategy"

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/ndp-health-critic-tables-bill-for-national-sodium-strategy-1.1025394  :facepalm:

Are there not more serious things that should be occupying the time of government.  More proof that they, the NDP, truly are an intrusive big government party.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2012)

Los Angeles City Council Endorses ‘Meatless Mondays’

Ummm, really?  The city council hasn't got anything better to do?

 :


----------



## Journeyman (13 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Los Angeles City Council Endorses ‘Meatless Mondays’


I lean more towards the Chive's "Mind the Gap Mondays," but that's just me.   :nod:


----------



## kratz (13 Nov 2012)

So I read this, but it is one of the dumbest things I have heard of:

Mother wants Oak trees cut down at children's school due to acorn allergies.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> So I read this, but it is one of the dumbest things I have heard of:
> 
> Mother wants Oak trees cut down at children's school due to acorn allergies.





> “The acorns are not only presenting a risk to the tree nut-allergic students but it is also becoming a great cause of anxiety amongst all students with nut allergies,” Giustizia wrote in her request



More likely causing anxiety in the _parents_ of students with nut allergies....   :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Nov 2012)

Got on a plane the other day for a four hour trip. Just after the safety brief, the stewardess announced, " A passenger has self identified as having a peanut allergy, please refrain from using any peanut products during the flight".

Sorry, but I won't comply, but please refrain from kissing me, shaking my hand or having any other form of contact with me and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> More likely causing anxiety in the _parents_ of students with nut allergies....   :



These kids if they are allergic to nuts must have severe reaction to their parents  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Nov 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> These kids if they are allergic to nuts must have severe reaction to their parents  :



Milpoints on the way!


----------



## medicineman (13 Nov 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> So I read this, but it is one of the dumbest things I have heard of:
> 
> Mother wants Oak trees cut down at children's school due to acorn allergies.



Someone from GreenPeace will be calling on her shortly I'm sure...or from the LA City council.

MM


----------



## Bluebulldog (13 Nov 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> So I read this, but it is one of the dumbest things I have heard of:
> 
> Mother wants Oak trees cut down at children's school due to acorn allergies.



Read it this am...one of the more out there propositions I've ever seen coming out of a parent.......even in TO.

Gee......how about pine nuts.....maple keys, etc, etc..... 

I am aware of the issue with nut allergies, and am sure it's a concern. I tend to be of the school that if you let your kids eat dirt, get dirty, maybe get licked by the dog.......the body develops it's immune system accordingly, and doesn't generate a histamine response every time something comes in contact with the kid. Seems to work for my boy at least.

A comedian once put it this way..." If a peanut or legume can kill your child......you may want to consider home school"

Now I'm off to take my son down to the town dump to play.........


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Nov 2012)

Radical Jihadist whack job wants to bulldoze the Great Pyramids as well as the Sphinx.  Mind you this nutter is a bit of a worry as he had a part to play in the Buddhas in Afghanistan being destroyed.  Arsehole.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2232315/Radical-jihadist-leader-threatens-bulldoze-Great-Sphinx-pyramids-Giza.html


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Nov 2012)

How about having a 2:45 parade practice on a Thursday afternoon for a Medal award ceremony on the Friday Morning???

Yup, that's how the Navy Rolls.  

I'm on Annual leave Friday, and am quite happily skipping the presentation (it's the OUP medal, NATO Non-Article 5 for our "fun" around Libya last year.)

I'm pondering showing up and sitting in the stands to obseve and drink beer.  Wonder how that'd go over.   :cheers:


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2012)

> If you want to clear a room throw in a maroon beret



Compliments the 6 CBG airsoft team- caught one of their videos on youtube.

Awesome.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Nov 2012)

Yup those guys Rock  :blotto:


----------



## kratz (27 Dec 2012)

Shared from National Post



> B.C. Boxing Day shoppers call 911 to get out of traffic
> Christopher Reynolds, Postmedia News
> Dec 27, 2012 4:20 PM ET | Last Updated: Dec 27, 2012 4:24 PM ET
> 
> ...



more at link


----------



## cupper (27 Dec 2012)

Makes me proud to live here. :facepalm:

*Boys, aged 12 and 14, charged with carjacking*

http://www.insidenova.com/news/article_1e593176-5057-11e2-bf0a-001a4bcf6878.html



> Police say a group of teens stole a car Wednesday night and drove it to McDonalds.
> 
> Police responded to the 7900 block of Community Drive in the Manassas area at 9:17 p.m., Prince William police spokesman Jonathan Perok said.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (3 Jan 2013)

Sounds like someone with an axe to grind about outsourcing his job to civilians.

Hopefully this will be reflected on his next performance review (knowing the DC Police chief, she probably would do it too!)

*
District police officer says a department speed camera is wrong*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/district-police-officer-says-a-department-speed-camera-is-wrong/2013/01/02/48fbe386-5531-11e2-8b9e-dd8773594efc_story.html?hpid=z2



> A District police officer who is challenging the accuracy of his own department’s speed camera program said a discrepancy on a speeding ticket from the Third Street Tunnel helped him beat the charge, and could lead to many other dismissals that would force the city to give back hundreds of thousands of dollars.
> 
> Sgt. Mark E. Robinson, who cast himself as a whistleblower, argued that the citation issued by a speed camera in the Third Street Tunnel was invalid *because the camera should have been set to enforce a posted 40-mph construction-zone speed limit. Instead, the camera was set to enforce the 45-mph limit that is regularly in force there. *  :facepalm:
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2013)

Boy, 6, suspended from Silver Spring school for pointing finger like a gun

The parents of a 6-year-old Silver Spring boy are fighting the first-grader’s suspension from a Montgomery County public school for pointing his finger like a gun and saying “pow,” an incident school officials characterized in a disciplinary letter as a threat “to shoot a student.”

The first-grader was suspended for one day, Dec. 21. The family’s attorney filed an appeal Wednesday, asking that the incident be expunged from the boy’s school record amid concerns of long-term fallout.

The boy “had no intention to shoot anyone,” said attorney Robin Ficker, who described the child as soft-spoken, with no propensity for violence. “He’s skinny and meek. In his words, he was playing.”

The suspension came in a week when the nation was reeling from the massacre that claimed the lives of 20 children and six staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn. — and left elected leaders, educators and parents debating how best to keep schools safe.

More at link

I love this opinion piece from the same paper.


----------



## cupper (4 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Boy, 6, suspended from Silver Spring school for pointing finger like a gun
> 
> The parents of a 6-year-old Silver Spring boy are fighting the first-grader’s suspension from a Montgomery County public school for pointing his finger like a gun and saying “pow,” an incident school officials characterized in a disciplinary letter as a threat “to shoot a student.”
> 
> ...



Just read in the Post that they have rescinded the suspension.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/in-silver-spring-suspension-of-6-year-old-student-is-reversed-by-school-officials/2013/01/04/4dcbb0d8-561e-11e2-bf3e-76c0a789346f_story.html?hpid=z3

Looks like the finger rights advocates had a stronger lobby in the National Finger Association than the finger control lobby. ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jan 2013)

Zero tolerance is the politics of the lazy. It's always easier to do nothing than something.


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Jan 2013)

A friend of mine posted this twitter link on facebook earlier today.  I will show you an example:



> I wish I could beat up the inventor of the dildo...I would give him quite the fisting all right!


From: https://twitter.com/MomHatesDildos


----------



## Pandora114 (7 Jan 2013)

That.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (8 Jan 2013)

I have been without internet service but I finally  thought i would share a conversation I had with a guy hitch hiking I picked up before Christmas.

I picked him as he was walking towards hightway  17 outside of Renfrew. Turned out we both went to the same highschool around the same time period, but I do not recall him or anything else about him.
I said I joined the Res Forces while in highschool and he told me he was also ex army, I was very  curious about his service. As not many  military types from my highschool besides  the guys I knew.

He went on to tell me his military career was hush hush and very specialized training. He was took his basic training at a special military school ( Robert Borden Academy) and then went to CFB Petawawa for further training. He did not stay long in the Forces as his skills were in high demand. 
I thought he was a poser wearing military like winter clothes hitching a ride.

It was my humour for the day......boys school was the same as basic training and better than RCR battle school.


----------



## Pandora114 (9 Jan 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2259604/Girl-emergency-surgery-tongue-gets-STUCK-metal-water-bottle-scary-trend-threatens-kids-country.html

BAN THE WATER BOTTLE!

/sarcasm

How about...teach your kids to not stick their tongues in things?   :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> How about...teach your kids to not stick their tongues in things?   :facepalm:


Must......not.......reply....     >


----------



## medicineman (9 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Must......not.......reply....     >



We know you wanna... ;D

MM


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Jan 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> We know you wanna... ;D
> 
> MM



I was going to, but had to double check the age of the kid as to tailor an age appropriate response.  None was found.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2013)

Top Ten Most Ridiculous Lawsuits of 2012

 :


----------



## Conz (10 Jan 2013)

Tim Horton's staff said to another employee, "I really wish I had some steamed broccoli right now."


----------



## Pandora114 (10 Jan 2013)

http://drgrumpyinthehouse.blogspot.ca/  That dr is awesome.  If you want to read stupid things stupid people say...just go to that guy's blog...it outlines some of his day to day interactions with his patients (No identifying info or Medical Privacy laws are breached no worries)


----------



## mariomike (10 Jan 2013)

Tweet I saw the other day:
https://twitter.com/markrazyashit/status/285877904594853888


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Jan 2013)

Haven't heard anything really stupid since Theresa Spence stopped talking to the press.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Jan 2013)

:goodpost:


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> http://drgrumpyinthehouse.blogspot.ca/  That dr is awesome.  If you want to read stupid things stupid people say...just go to that guy's blog...it outlines some of his day to day interactions with his patients (No identifying info or Medical Privacy laws are breached no worries)


Reads like a regular day at work for me... FML


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2013)

How the ban of large capacity magazines for assault weapons will reduce the number of nuts who kill for the hell of it. This from the US government.

Oh wait criminals and nuts don't obey the laws do they?

My bad..... :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> How the ban of large capacity magazines for assault weapons will reduce the number of nuts who kill for the hell of it. This from the US government.
> 
> Oh wait criminals and nuts don't obey the laws do they?
> 
> My bad..... :facepalm:



About as logical as arming all the teachers. :nod:


----------



## IBX.Lee (14 Jan 2013)

"You need short hair cuts in the reserves? That's like... Ivan Denisovich. Are they trying to make you all look the same?"


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> About as logical as arming all the teachers. :nod:



And one of our loony city councillors wants a cop in each school. In Winnipeg.  :facepalm:


----------



## Robert0288 (15 Jan 2013)

"We plan to encase Germany's deadliest weapon factory, "Heckler & Koch" in Oberndorf, so that none of its lethal "products" can illegally escape"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tvPoncNYF5g


----------



## medicineman (15 Jan 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And one of our loony city councillors wants a cop in each school. In Winnipeg.  :facepalm:



I seem to remember my brother telling me about 4 or 5 years ago when he was the budget manager for the City that they didn't have enough cops to police downtown...put the Biz Cops in the schools instead?   ;D


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jan 2013)

School teacher sues school board for discrimination due to fear of children.

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/1315164--teacher-with-fear-of-young-kids-sues-school-board-for-discrimination


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2013)

Listening to a story on NPR on the way home today, and I had a ??? moment.

The reporter was explaining how France stepped up security at home to prevent terrorist activity as a result of the military action in Mali.

It seems that they have raised the threat level to Red + which is apparently one step below the highest level of Scarlet.  :facepalm:

http://www.npr.org/2013/01/15/169453759/france-to-send-more-troops-to-mali-to-combat-islamist-militants


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2013)

Heard in a Tim Horton's today.
Dumbass- "Its a proven fact all high capacity clips jam 90% of the time"

Me- "Really and how do you know this"

Dumbass- "I fired a M-1 once and it jammed with a 30 round clip in it"

Me- OK enjoy your moca java dumbass"


----------



## Pandora114 (16 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Heard in a Tim Horton's today.
> Dumbass- "Its a proven fact all high capacity clips jam 90% of the time"
> 
> Me- "Really and how do you know this"
> ...



I'd like to assume that you were in uniform at that time.


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Heard in a Tim Horton's today.
> Dumbass- "Its a proven fact all high capacity clips jam 90% of the time"
> 
> Me- "Really and how do you know this"
> ...



Yeah, what a dumba$$... If he fired a M-1 _once_ and it jammed, I would say that would be 100% (to him).... 

ME


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2013)

Read this yesterday:  Professor says students can't identify continents on map

A professor at Memorial University says her students desperately need to brush up on their geography.

In September, Judith Adler gave students in her Sociology 2270 class a pop quiz – something she now requires her students to pass in order to pass her course.

The course studies sociology of the family, and Adler teaches the material from a cross-cultural perspective.

"I've assigned work on families in Africa, families in Asia, families in South America. And for many years, I just took for granted that if I talked about families in Africa, that my students had a visual image of where Africa was," she said.

Adler decided she had to make sure her students knew the locations she was talking about. She handed out a blank map, and gave her students simple instructions: Identify Europe, Asia, South America and Africa.

"The results were really mind-opening to me," she said.

"They should not be confusing Antarctica and the Arctic, and they should know that they live on the Atlantic Ocean ... and they should be able to know where North America is."

Adler described the test as extremely elementary, adding she's had to make it even simpler over the years. This year's results were no less shocking.

More at link

I'm betting it's not just students at Memorial University either.   :-\


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2013)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Yeah, what a dumba$$... If he fired a M-1 _once_ and it jammed, I would say that would be 100% (to him)....
> 
> ME


I allmost told him a M-1 only holds 8 rounds and if you tried to put a 30 rd clip in that might be why it jammed, but why mess with his delusion.


----------



## Loachman (16 Jan 2013)

30-round magazines are available for the M1 Carbine - presuming that he does not know the difference between "clip" and "magazine".


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> 30-round magazines are available for the M1 Carbine - presuming that he does not know the difference between "clip" and "magazine".


Sorry should have said M-1 Garand.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Adler described the test as extremely elementary, adding she's had to make it even simpler over the years.


If a student cannot pass a test to confirm their knowledge, are you going to increase their knowledge or simplify the test?

Elementary schools shuffle their failures on to secondary school, assuming that they'll sort them out.  Obviously now, secondary schools are passing these same elementary school failures on to university in the hope that they'll teach the Grade 6 material.

     :not-again:


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If a student cannot pass a test to confirm their knowledge, are you going to increase their knowledge or simplify the test?
> 
> Elementary schools shuffle their failures on to secondary school, assuming that they'll sort them out.  Obviously now, secondary schools are passing these same elementary school failures on to university in the hope that they'll teach the Grade 6 material.



Yes, because they don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.....   :


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If a student cannot pass a test to confirm their knowledge, are you going to increase their knowledge or simplify the test?
> 
> Elementary schools shuffle their failures on to secondary school, assuming that they'll sort them out.  Obviously now, secondary schools are passing these same elementary school failures on to university in the hope that they'll teach the Grade 6 material.
> 
> :not-again:



Similar to the fashion some training establishments shuffle the "bubble soldiers" into the units.


----------



## cupper (16 Jan 2013)

More pathetic than dumb.

*Operation Terror: Mass shooting at school was hoax*

http://thechronicleherald.ca/world/442851-operation-terror-mass-shooting-at-school-was-hoax



> WASHINGTON — The United States has long been a breeding ground for conspiracy theorists, spurred by an often violent history riddled, in particular, with shadowy political assassinations.
> 
> But the latest conspiracy movement seems custom-made to underscore the need for a national debate on mental illness. Some of the Sandy Hook Truthers, as they’ve been dubbed, believe last month’s mass shooting in Newtown, Conn., was a hoax.
> 
> ...


----------



## kratz (16 Jan 2013)

Ok, so I read it:



> I'm more Scottish than you  because of blood. Beat that. Na na na na.


----------



## cupper (16 Jan 2013)

*Ordinary man gets blamed when Sprint customers lose phones
*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57564344-71/ordinary-man-gets-blamed-when-sprint-customers-lose-phones/



> If I were Wayne Dobson, I'd move house. I'd move a few blocks away from his Las Vegas home. Or I'd leave Las Vegas altogether.
> Dobson, you see, suffers constantly by virtue exclusively of where he lives.
> Angry Sprint customers turn up at his door and demand he gives them their cell phones back.
> He doesn't have their cell phone. He doesn't have anyone's cell phone. He doesn't even own a cell phone.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2013)

Subway footlong sub only 11 inches, say customers

Some customers vowed to never eat at the restaurant again. 
  
"I will NEVER buy anything from Subway now. Ever," posted Marius Andre Stensaker. 

More at link

Hmmmm....guess using the same line of thought, some people would never have sex again.  

Makes me wonder if these people weigh Quarter Pounders too....   :


----------



## Noctis (23 Jan 2013)

GPS sends Belgian woman to Croatia, 810 miles out of her way
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57563958-71/gps-sends-belgian-woman-to-croatia-810-miles-out-of-her-way/ 

''Moreau was quoted by El Mundo as explaining: "I saw all kinds of road signs: first in French, then in German, and finally in Croatian."

She claims it was only the Croatian signs that finally told her she might have drifted off course.''

You don't say...


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2013)

"...after she failed to reach her destination and kept on failing."

Ya think?   ???

 :rofl:


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Subway footlong sub only 11 inches, say customers
> 
> Some customers vowed to never eat at the restaurant again.
> 
> ...



So Moe what your saying is, If presented with 12 inches you wouldn't want to verify it?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> So Moe what your saying is, If presented with 12 inches you wouldn't want to verify it?



Good Godfrey!  You want to tickle her fancy, not stab her to death!


----------



## GAP (23 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good Godfrey!  You want to tickle her fancy, not stab her to death!



ingrate.... ;D


----------



## NavyHopeful (24 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if these people weigh Quarter Pounders too....   :



I actually knew a guy in high school that complained that his quater-pounder wasn't a quarter of a pound of meat.  I had to tell his dumb "rear-end" that it referred to the weight of the meat BEFORE it was cooked...

Some people...   :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (30 Jan 2013)

*Tennessee Wants to 'Out' Gay Teens*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/01/30/tennessee-don-t-say-gay-bill.html



> If Tennessee's controversial 'Don't Say Gay' bill passes through the state legislature, teachers will have to report any 'suspect' LGBT activities of a child to his or her parents. Generally, any signs of a child being abused, depressed or suicidal must be reported by a teacher to parents and/or higher authorities. According to Tennessee, then, being gay is so abnormal, it must be reported so that such behavior can be thwarted. To add insult to injury, the proposed bill also states that,
> 
> At grade levels pre-K through eight (pre-K-8), any such classroom instruction, course materials or other informational resources that are inconsistent with natural human reproduction shall be classified as inappropriate for the intended student audience and, therefore, shall be prohibited.
> 
> This Tennessee bill, coupled with the recent Boy Scout debate seem to be part of a disturbing trend. While equality battles up until now have been about LGBT rights for adults, the debate has now shifted to a point where children are becoming collateral damage.



 :facepalm:


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jan 2013)

...but it's okay to marry your first cousin... :


----------



## cupper (30 Jan 2013)

or you can go this route:

*Sex app claims to help you mix business with pleasure*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57566720-71/sex-app-claims-to-help-you-mix-business-with-pleasure/



> I have had several messages from people as far away as Venezuela this week wanting to know whether I've seen "this thing."
> 
> The thing is question turns out to be a charmingly named Facebook app called Bang With Friends. At its root, this is a dating app that eschews the "dating" part and rushes you headlong to the denouement.
> 
> ...



What's even better, is the promo image of the app to sign up. The last line just says it all.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jan 2013)

Perfume for babies released by Dolce & Gabbana



> “Forty-five bucks! To make your baby smell like a baby!” wrote blogger Mary Fischer on The Stir. “Sorry, I just can't seem to wrap my head around this one.”



Neither can I.   :

Scents for babies whose parents have more cents than sense.   ;D


----------



## Pandora114 (31 Jan 2013)

http://www.wrn.com/2013/01/court-rules-clinic-not-responsible-for-cost-of-raising-child/

On the baby tangent.

the Stupidity in this article is:



> She failed to realize she was taking the wrong pills for almost a month and then discovered she was pregnant in April. Nell delivered a health baby boy in December of 2009.



FYI:  Birth Control Pills are LITTLE...the size of a tic tac and come in a funky package that tells the woman what day of the week each pill is taken on.  Prenatal vitamins are giant horse choker pills.


----------



## Quellefille (31 Jan 2013)

My bosses wife was in today.  She knows me quite well, her son is marrying my best friend.  She has met my husband.  She saw me come into work in tears the day he left for more training in borden.  She knows he is a soldier and away and I'm all on my own.

Me: Bet its nice to have a few days of husband free time (Husband is on a business trip to toronto)
her: Oh, Quellefille, you'll never know how lonely I am.  You couldn't understand what its like to have a husband who travels like mine.  I am so lonnnnneeeelllllyyy

....her husband travels one day a week.  Every other week.  And week long trips every 6 months.  My husband has been home for 4 weeks of our 5 month marriage and a total of 6 weeks the last year


----------



## xo31@711ret (1 Feb 2013)

Quellefille, its like when during a discussion about rearing kids, your son or daughter who has a young infant looks at you in all sincerity & says 'But what do you know about raising children'.....    :  response: 'Ill let you think about that for a second or two....'


----------



## Strike (1 Feb 2013)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Quellefille, its like when during a discussion about rearing kids, your son or daughter who has a young infant looks at you in all sincerity & says 'But what do you know about raising children'.....    :  response: 'Ill let you think about that for a second or two....'



However, when our parents raised us cars seats weren't mandatory and parents were told to make sure their babies slept on their stomachs, both of which are no-no's now.


----------



## cupper (1 Feb 2013)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Quellefille, its like when during a discussion about rearing kids, your son or daughter who has a young infant looks at you in all sincerity & says 'But what do you know about raising children'.....    :  response: 'Ill let you think about that for a second or two....'



Unless you're having that discussion in the visitors room of the Kingston Penn. ;D


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (3 Feb 2013)

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-community-other-Sponsorship-so-I-can-go-fight-in-syria-W0QQAdIdZ445288696


Sponsorship so I can go fight in syria.
    Watch | Share | Print | Report Ad   
Date Listed	 06-Jan-13
Last Edited	 06-Jan-13
Address	 Edmonton, AB T5B 4E3, Canada 
View map
I am a ex cdn soldier with experience looking for sponsorship so I can go train and fight with the Free Syrian army. I need to gather about $10,000 for the mission to be successful. Contact me for Details.


----------



## cupper (3 Feb 2013)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-community-other-Sponsorship-so-I-can-go-fight-in-syria-W0QQAdIdZ445288696
> 
> 
> Sponsorship so I can go fight in syria.
> ...



I wonder if he has rich relatives in Nigeria that need to move money out of the country?


----------



## NavyHopeful (4 Feb 2013)

> Police: For ER getaway, man tries to use ambulance, pair of horses, stolen cars
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/01/30/16773955-police-for-er-getaway-man-tries-to-use-ambulance-pair-of-horses-stolen-cars?lite
> 
> ...



I've been drunk before, but not THIS drunk...    :facepalm:


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Feb 2013)

This 

 :facepalm:

Dog owner spends £1,800 building a kennel which is an exact replica of own house


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2272820/Dog-owner-spends-1-800-building-kennel-exact-replica-house.html#ixzz2Jx8HqA3v


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Feb 2013)

http://hammeringthenews.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/hamiltons-new-weight-based-bus-fares/

Hamilton Ontario introducing Weight Based Bus Fares   :facepalm:

You know, not everyone who's over 200lbs is a fatty fatty 2x4 ....


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Feb 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> This
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Call me crazy, but I think that's kind of neat.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> http://hammeringthenews.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/hamiltons-new-weight-based-bus-fares/
> 
> Hamilton Ontario introducing Weight Based Bus Fares   :facepalm:
> 
> You know, not everyone who's over 200lbs is a fatty fatty 2x4 ....



I'm think that "Hammering the News" is a joke-type blog....


----------



## Sadukar09 (4 Feb 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> This
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> ...



Only 800 pounds good sir!


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2013)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-community-other-Sponsorship-so-I-can-go-fight-in-syria-W0QQAdIdZ445288696
> 
> Sponsorship so I can go fight in syria.
> Watch | Share | Print | Report Ad
> ...


Good catch, FormerHorseGuard!

Don't know if this link'll work forever, so here's the ad in Google Docs if the previous link no longer works for you.


----------



## Pandora114 (12 Feb 2013)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/drinking-too-much-cola-a-substantial-factor-in-n-z-woman-s-death-1.1153284

Let's put warning labels on Soft drinks! herp derp.   :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (12 Feb 2013)

EIGHT kids!  Obviously the only thing she swallowed was cola.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2013)

> Harris suffered from a myriad of other health complications, including liver problems and tooth decay.



Ya think?

Yes, put more warning labels on stuff to protect the galactically stupid.   :not-again:


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Feb 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ya think?
> 
> Yes, put more warning labels on stuff to protect the galactically stupid.   :not-again:



I say take all the warning labels off everything.....natural selection should look after the rest.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2013)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I say take all the warning labels off everything.....natural selection should look after the rest.



Oh, I agree.  100%   :nod:

Here's another (and just _slightly_ ironic  )

Heart Attack Grill spokesman dies of apparent heart attack


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Feb 2013)

THAT is too funny.

_"Cynical people might think this is funny," _  

...no....people with a sense of humour and irony will definitely think it's funny.


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Feb 2013)

See warning labels don't work for stupid people. The Place is called Heart Attack Grill! How much more of a warning do you need?  :facepalm:


----------



## Bluebulldog (12 Feb 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> See warning labels don't work for stupid people. The Place is called Heart Attack Grill! How much more of a warning do you need?  :facepalm:



Evidently a paramedic and defibrillator standing at the hostess station.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Feb 2013)

http://morningmashup.tumblr.com/post/42999702667/do-you-think-this-7-yr-old-shouldve-been-suspended-for

"...This little 7 yr old got suspended for throwing an imaginary grenade against evil forces. He was pretending and playing hero. He didn’t make any threats, didn’t hurt anyone, and didn’t even actually throw anything..."


More detail here.

http://blog.sfgate.com/sfmoms/2013/02/06/boy-7-suspended-from-school-for-throwing-imaginary-hand-grenade/

I understand to a certain degree, but all I can think about is the poor boy who now has a suspension on his school records for something silly.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Feb 2013)

Zero tolerance is the politics of the lazy. All it requires is that you do nothing and ban everything.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Feb 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Zero tolerance is the politics of the lazy. All it requires is that you do nothing and ban everything.



It's also fashionable in some places in the CF.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> It's also fashionable in some places in the CF.



...and the Ontario government.


----------



## my72jeep (13 Feb 2013)

Dumbest I heard today 
Nurse said to me this morning Mr Davidson your secluded for a Colonoscopy at 11 am I'm here to give you a enema.
Me: really are you sure?
Nurse: yes.
Me: That's weird You guys Removed My colon 8 months ago and sewed my ass shut.
Nurse: Are you sure?
Me: yes I've been pooping in a Ziploc since June.
Nurse: really? let me check on this.
............... I hate Idiots


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2013)

You should have let her try then acted surprised.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Feb 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> "...This little 7 yr old got suspended for throwing an imaginary grenade against evil forces. He was pretending and playing hero. He didn’t make any threats, didn’t hurt anyone, and didn’t even actually throw anything..."



Sooooo he gets suspended for pretending to throw a pretend grenade and playing good guys vs Evil guys (nobody is just bad anymore) Which you could argue is a freedom of speech or freedom of expression. Yet the gun lobbyist are worried that their freedoms and rights are going to get stepped on. Of course they will argue that this is part of the governments plan to weaken the future generation of gun owners by not letting them play guns when they are young ,and not the fall out from lax gun regulations.


----------



## Sythen (13 Feb 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Sooooo he gets suspended for pretending to throw a pretend grenade and playing good guys vs Evil guys (nobody is just bad anymore) Which you could argue is a freedom of speech or freedom of expression. Yet the gun lobbyist are worried that their freedoms and rights are going to get stepped on. Of course they will argue that this is part of the governments plan to weaken the future generation of gun owners by not letting them play guns when they are young ,and not the fall out from lax gun regulations.



Am I missing the sarcasm, or are you being serious? I sincerely hope its just me misreading it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Feb 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Sooooo he gets suspended for pretending to throw a pretend grenade and playing good guys vs Evil guys (nobody is just bad anymore) Which you could argue is a freedom of speech or freedom of expression. Yet the gun lobbyist are worried that their freedoms and rights are going to get stepped on. Of course they will argue that this is part of the governments plan to weaken the future generation of gun owners by not letting them play guns when they are young ,and not the fall out from lax gun regulations.



I suppose you think that having rabid nanny statism is a good place to have your children raised, while they get imprinted into becoming societies sheep because you abdicated your responsibilities and let the social experiment educators raise your child to become a blubbering, dependent bowl of jelly :

Gun regulations are not the cause of mass murders or any other firearm violence. 

The drug addled psycotic holding the gun is the problem.

However, your little utopia will be fine because kids will grow up blind to the fact that bad guys need to be removed, but it'll be done queitly, out of sight and beyond the senses of those being raised in a stupid zero tolerance petri dish.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Feb 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Sooooo he gets suspended for pretending to throw a pretend grenade and playing good guys vs Evil guys (nobody is just bad anymore) Which you could argue is a freedom of speech or freedom of expression. Yet the gun lobbyist are worried that their freedoms and rights are going to get stepped on. Of course they will argue that this is part of the governments plan to weaken the future generation of gun owners by not letting them play guns when they are young ,and not the fall out from lax gun regulations.



Wait let me fix it for everrrry one  :sarcasm: 

All though the States need to do some thing about their gun problem.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> I suppose you think that having rabid nanny statism is a good place to have your children raised, while they get imprinted into becoming societies sheep because you abdicated your responsibilities and let the social experiment educators raise your child to become a blubbering, dependent bowl of jelly :



Nice rant but not even close. I'm more on "the take the warning labels off every thing get rid of helmet and seatbelt laws and let Darwin take over" side of the fence (I think the kid got screwed)



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Gun regulations are not the cause of mass murders or any other firearm violence.



Your right lack of them are  ;D



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> The drug addled psycotic holding the gun is the problem.



Or the kid the was bullied, or not hugged enough, or ignored, or what ever the reason they want to use for and excuse for picking up their parent's or their own assault rifle and semi automatic pistols, wander down to the nearest place of education or gathering and then just randomly shooting everyone they come across 



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> However, your little utopia will be fine because kids will grow up blind to the fact that bad guys need to be removed, but it'll be done queitly, out of sight and beyond the senses of those being raised in a stupid zero tolerance petri dish.



Right. Because That is Exactly what I believe!.................... No wait I believe in Capital punishment and it should be made public so people can see there is a consequence to their action. I believe that as soon as you violate some one else's rights you lose your rights. You don't get to sit in a nice little cell, work out in a gym, watch TV, write your live story, study law too find out how many way you can screw with the system, or any of that. Your chained 5 other's of the same ilk, you eat slop you, get to make big rocks in to little rocks, little rocks in to gravel, and gravel in to sand. You get to lay on said rock pile for 4 hours of sleep then after that it is Ground hog's day for you till your sentence is over no parole no time off for good behavior.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Feb 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Wait let me fix it for everrrry one  :sarcasm:
> 
> *People aren't mind readers. Your on the internet, in case you've forotten. Although the rest of your answers show your excuse as rather feeble *
> 
> ...



Have a nice day, you're on your own


----------



## cupper (13 Feb 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> http://morningmashup.tumblr.com/post/42999702667/do-you-think-this-7-yr-old-shouldve-been-suspended-for
> 
> "...This little 7 yr old got suspended for throwing an imaginary grenade against evil forces. He was pretending and playing hero. He didn’t make any threats, didn’t hurt anyone, and didn’t even actually throw anything..."
> 
> ...



The kid just needs to get a good lawyer like this little guy:

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/76543/post-1198808.html#msg1198808

And get the National Imaginary Grenade Association riled up. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2013)

The USA does not have a gun problem: It has a people problem. 

It has been said before that the nut behind the butt is the problem.


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2013)

Whew. We really dodged a mortar round with this one.



> Facebook pic of toy mortar leads to armed cops raid



http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57569754-71/facebook-pic-of-toy-mortar-leads-to-armed-cops-raid/



> *A man makes his profile picture that of an action figure. In the background is a toy mortar. Someone doesn't find it funny.*
> 
> When you make your Facebook profile picture that of Action Man (aka the British G.I. Joe), it can be a clue to your fascination with fantasy.
> 
> ...



Looking at the picture in the article, it REALLY REALLY is had to tell it's not real. :facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2013)

"You can't fix stupid"

--Ron White---


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Whew. We really dodged a mortar round with this one.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57569754-71/facebook-pic-of-toy-mortar-leads-to-armed-cops-raid/
> 
> Looking at the picture in the article, it REALLY REALLY is had to tell it's not real. :facepalm:



Or maybe he likes to collect really really big remotes?


----------



## dancurro (19 Feb 2013)

I told a patient she had to go to bed last week...

PT: "Cheech and Chong taught your mother how to make cat syrup. So call your mother and that won't taste well."

I'm working in a psych hospital, but finish soon! BMQ March 11th. Thank God.


----------



## Pandora114 (19 Feb 2013)

VT_Guy said:
			
		

> I told a patient she had to go to bed last week...
> 
> PT: "Cheech and Chong taught your mother how to make cat syrup. So call your mother and that won't taste well."
> 
> I'm working in a psych hospital, but finish soon! BMQ March 11th. Thank God.



That's when you say

"There there dear, here have some more haldol"


----------



## dancurro (19 Feb 2013)

Hahaha. She was so zonked on Haldol and Ativan it was hard to decipher what she said through the drool while she was fighting off her meds. I'm a security guard though. All I could do is strap her in. The silver lining is that she's coherent now and much less psychotic. That stuff really works.


----------



## Pandora114 (19 Feb 2013)

VT_Guy said:
			
		

> Hahaha. She was so zonked on Haldol and Ativan it was hard to decipher what she said through the drool while she was fighting off her meds. I'm a security guard though. All I could do is strap her in. The silver lining is that she's coherent now and much less psychotic. That stuff really works.



Yeah a friend of mine used to work at the Max security mental hospital in Ontario, the one where the greyhound guy was kept.  She was  a nurse there, and used to wax poetic about the haldol and seroquel virtues.

When I vented about my kids once (She's Childfree by circumstance) she's like "you can bring em to my work and I can make them nice and calm for you" lol


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2013)

In Oklahoma, faith-based explanations can get you an “A” in science class

On Tuesday, the Oklahoma Common Education committee considered HB 1674 — a House bill that would prevent teachers in science classes from penalizing students who contest evolutionary principles with untestable, faith-based claims.

It passed, 9-8.

More at link

Definitely falls under the "Holy crap, WTF!" category.....   :


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Feb 2013)

:facepalm:





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> In Oklahoma, faith-based explanations can get you an “A” in science class
> 
> On Tuesday, the Oklahoma Common Education committee considered HB 1674 — a House bill that would prevent teachers in science classes from penalizing students who contest evolutionary principles with untestable, faith-based claims.
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:  I reckon the Middle East isn't the only place that has religious zealots......


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2013)

That's right up there with Mississippi finally ratifying the 13th amendment thus abolishing slavery in the state.

*After oversight, Mississippi ratifies 13th Amendment abolishing slavery almost 150 years after its adoption*

_The state thought it had approved the amendment in 1995, but a clerical error left the ratification unresolved, learned Dr. Ranjan Batra of Ole Miss, who was inspired by the film ‘Lincoln.’ The state took action, and its support for the amendment became official this month._

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/mississippi-finally-ratifies-slavery-ban-article-1.1267133



> It’s about time!
> 
> The State of Mississippi officially ratified the 13th Amendment, which outlawed slavery … nearly 150 years after most of the states in the union did.
> 
> ...



So... from 1995 to 2013 the paperwork just sat somewhere waiting to be filed. Yep. That says it all. :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> So... from 1995 to 2013 the paperwork just sat somewhere waiting to be filed. Yep. That says it all. :facepalm:



Sounds like some higher HQs.  >


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2013)

Duffleblog strikes again! ;D

*Senate Minority Leader Fooled by Report in Military Version of The Onion*

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/mcconnell-duffel-blog/



> The best parody contains elements of truth. Which might explain how the military’s answer to The Onion suckered the Senate’s Republican leader.
> 
> Meet The Duffel Blog, if you haven’t already. A must-read for national-security nerds — and anyone who enjoys humor, really — it provides pitch-perfect military parody online, such as this piece about Syria hosting Iraq War reenactors (bylined by “G-Had”) or this one about a Google Street View Prius getting blown up in Kandahar. The Duffel Blog, as dutiful readers know, is America’s oldest online source for fake military news, founded in 1797 in a moment of farsightedness. It often gives more real talk than most legit journalistic institutions, but there is no way you can confuse it with the real news.
> 
> ...



Looks like someone has blown a cushy staff job for not doing an adequate job of checking things before acting. :facepalm:


Here is the article in question:

*Guantanamo Prisoners To Receive GI Bill Benefits*

http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/10/guantanamo-prisoners-to-receive-gi-bill-benefits/



> GUANTANAMO BAY, CUBA - In a controversial move praised by the international community as a promotion of human rights, the Department of Defense has begun allowing prisoners at Guantanamo Bay to seek Post 9/11 GI Bill benefits. While these benefits have traditionally been restricted to veterans of the United States Military to use in pursuit of a degree, the Pentagon has seen fit to begin allowing GTMO prisoners to enroll in the program.
> DoD Spokesman Wesley Manheim said that it was all a matter of fairness.
> 
> “The DoD has been doing everything it can to prevent torture from being used against detainees at GTMO. By allowing the detainees to use the Department of Veterans Affairs, we hope to completely crush their souls with bureaucracy, which to be noted, is completely different from torture. I mean hell, the VA does that to our veterans on a daily basis.”
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2013)

California parents sue over yoga at kids' school

SAN DIEGO - The parents of two California grade school students have sued to block the teaching of yoga classes they complain promote eastern religions, saying children who exercise their choice to opt out of the popular program face bullying and teasing. 

The Encinitas Unified School District, near San Diego, began the program in September to teach Ashtanga yoga as part of the district's physical education program - and school officials insist the program does not teach any religion. 

Lawyers for the parents challenging the yoga program disagreed. 

“As a First Amendment lawyer, I wouldn't go after an exercise program. I don't go after people for stretching,” said attorney Dean Broyles, who heads the National Center on Law and Policy, which filed the suit on Wednesday in a San Diego court. 

“But Ashtanga yoga is a religious-based yoga, and if we are separating church and state, we can't pick and choose religious favourites,” he said. 

More at link

Well, guess you'd better take your kids out of any martial arts classes if they're enrolled in any....  :


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2013)

The solution is simple  - ban everything.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The solution is simple  - ban everything.



Obama, in the States and our NDP, Liberals here are trying.

Have patience Jim. Square breathing is the key.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Obama, in the States and our NDP, Liberals here are trying.



NDP here.


----------



## Strike (22 Feb 2013)

Betcha' they still say the pledge of allegiance in the school though.


----------



## TheHead (26 Feb 2013)

I was under the impression it was a evangelical-conservative  advocacy group filing the lawsuit.  frig it though when in Rome blame the Liberals 

It seems the Alliance Defending Freedom, the organization complaining about the Yoga, actively goes to schools proselytizing and trying to get intelligent design taught as science.  

I guess seperation of church and state only applies if its not your religion


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Feb 2013)

I just don't know where to start with how stupid this is.

http://now.msn.com/dameian-muirhead-black-cop-faces-charges-for-not-investigating-racial-taunts-against-him?jid=24&rid=4&OCID=MSN_NowHome_NWSL_Email_71351_PRIMA


----------



## J.J (26 Feb 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I just don't know where to start with how stupid this is.
> 
> http://now.msn.com/dameian-muirhead-black-cop-faces-charges-for-not-investigating-racial-taunts-against-him?jid=24&rid=4&OCID=MSN_NowHome_NWSL_Email_71351_PRIMA



Wow just wow....


----------



## cupper (26 Feb 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I just don't know where to start with how stupid this is.
> 
> http://now.msn.com/dameian-muirhead-black-cop-faces-charges-for-not-investigating-racial-taunts-against-him?jid=24&rid=4&OCID=MSN_NowHome_NWSL_Email_71351_PRIMA



I'm not sure which is more dumb.

The arse wipe racist who wasn't charged for the racial taunts, but presumably was charged with some other offenses related to the disturbance, deciding to get some sort of payback by filing a complaint against the officer who didn't file charges over the racial taunts.

OR

The dumb bureaucrats that decided to launch an investigation into allegations that the officer had a thick skin.

(of course I may be totally wrong in my interpretation too.)

 :facepalm:


----------



## GeorgeD (27 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> The dumb bureaucrats that decided to launch an investigation into allegations that the officer had a thick skin.
> 
> (of course I may be totally wrong in my interpretation too.)
> 
> :facepalm:


Did they have a choice on the matter? Admittedly this is a stupid situation but if the police were to ignore the situation and not investigate it could just make a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Feb 2013)

GD said:
			
		

> Did they have a choice on the matter? Admittedly this is a stupid situation but if the police were to ignore the situation and not investigate it could just make a mountain out of a molehill.



I would say the whole mountain thing started when it was decided to discipline the officer for having the unmitigated gall to not be offended by a drunken moron.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Feb 2013)

" I wish I was poor so I could have the work ethic of a poor person"

From a female 20 something with a silver spoon issue.  :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Feb 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> " I wish I was poor so I could have the work ethic of a poor person"
> 
> From a female 20 something with a silver spoon issue.  :facepalm:




Well I am sure there is someone out there who is willing to make her poor. Then she can see what it's like first hand and IF she develops a work ethic - which I doubt she would.

And a work ethic is not the sole property of the poor.


----------



## Sadukar09 (28 Feb 2013)

*David Suzuki event organizer threatens to call police on Sun News reporter*
More at link.
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/canada-politics/david-suzuki-event-organizer-threatens-call-9-11-171423142.html



> There was a bit of a strange scene at a David Suzuki event on Tuesday night in our nation's capital.
> 
> According to Sun News' Jessica Hume, she and her cameraman were thrown out the Ottawa tour stop of 'The Eco Tour ', a series of book launches/debates featuring economist Jeff Rubin and Dr. Suzuki.
> 
> ...



 :-\


----------



## Staff Weenie (28 Feb 2013)

At the age of 13 my daughter went with a group of school kids to see him talk. When she came home she told us he was just really angry and 'used the f-word a lot'.

You'd think he'd have the intelligence to handle these things.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Feb 2013)

His whole existence as an expert (in anything) falls squarely on the back of the CBC.

If they hadn't initially idolized and continually promoted this fruit fly studying demagogue to further their own agenda, we wouldn't be saddled with him now.

You reap what you sow. :


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Mar 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> His whole existence as an expert (in anything) falls squarely on the back of the CBC.
> 
> If they hadn't initially idolized and continually promoted this fruit fly studying demagogue to further their own agenda, we wouldn't be saddled with him now.
> 
> You reap what you sow. :



Therefore, he's got to be in the Governor General succession plan... right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Mar 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Therefore, he's got to be in the Governor General succession plan... right?



If it can be given to CBC journalists, it can be given to CBC psuedo scientists.

Hate the game, not the player.
Sorry if I touched a nerve


----------



## blackberet17 (1 Mar 2013)

LONDON (Reuters) - Britain's government is selling vintage French wine at around 5,000 pounds a bottle ($7,500) in a bid to make its wine cellar self-funding as part of a national austerity drive and clamp-down on extravagant expenditure.

http://www.widgetserver.com/syndication/l/?instId=36b221d2-2bea-4b16-b38e-88f89c3d96c6&token=94fb46721cf42267e9c5f51b2db8371d305b67bc0000013d27586ac4&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.reuters.com%2F%7Er%2Freuters%2FoddlyEnoughNews%2F%7E3%2FDZ5_m4FG-gE%2Fus-wine-britain-idUSBRE9200LA20130301

This should curb binge drinking. Frightening they've amassed such a large cellar with taxpayers' money in the first place...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Mar 2013)

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/01/chicken-that-fell-on-floor-served-to-toronto-jail-staff


----------



## xo31@711ret (2 Mar 2013)

I wouldn't have served that to an inmate,” he told the Sun, adding that people regularly walk into the kitchen area from a parking lot where there is an abundance of goose droppings.  

obviously this guy has zero army experience & never been on IMP's for a 6 week ex. Then 'fresh' haybox comes to your hide & you accidentally drop your trackpad veal cutlet in the dirt. You pick it up, shrug, wipe it off on your filthy khakis & drop back onto your malmac plate.... nobody bats an eye  :camo:


----------



## Sadukar09 (2 Mar 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/03/01/chicken-that-fell-on-floor-served-to-toronto-jail-staff



Might be dumb, but I have to admit the comments were funny!


----------



## cupper (2 Mar 2013)

*'I chase him, I bite him'... the crime report written by a DOG*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2279789/I-chase-I-bite--crime-report-dog--Police-investigate-completing-witness-statement-written-force-dog.html



> Police are under investigation for jokingly filling in a witness statement in the name of a force dog.
> 
> Officers became exasperated when prosecutors asked for an account of a crime from a ‘PC Peach’, not realising Peach was the name of a police dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2013)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have served that to an inmate,” he told the Sun, adding that people regularly walk into the kitchen area from a parking lot where there is an abundance of goose droppings.
> 
> obviously this guy has zero army experience & never been on IMP's for a 6 week ex. Then 'fresh' haybox comes to your hide & you accidentally drop your trackpad veal cutlet in the dirt. You pick it up, shrug, wipe it off on your filthy khakis & drop back onto your malmac plate.... nobody bats an eye  :camo:



Maybe that works in the CF but it does not work in a jail. Jail is full of HIV pos, Hep C, and several other nasty diseases that come courtesy of those who do not live a clean and lawful lifestyle.


----------



## blackberet17 (7 Mar 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21697037

Where do I begin:

1) Hi, my name is Jihad.

2) Like my t-shirt? It says "I am a bomb".

3) Mom sent Jihad (!) to school, wearing said t-shirt.

 :facepalm:  :facepalm:  :facepalm:  :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (7 Mar 2013)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21697037
> 
> Where do I begin:
> 
> ...



There just aren't enough o's in STOOOOOOOOPID to accurately describe the complete lack of intelligence and common sense.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2013)

Bids to deflower life-like sex doll top $100,000

Bidding on the chance to deflower a very life-like Brazilian sex doll has topped $100,000.

.....

Valentina's winning suitor will be flown to Sao Paulo for a night's stay in the presidential suite at Motel Swing, with a special candlelight dinner with champagne, an aromatic bath with rose petals, and a digital camera to shoot the experience and "show it to your friends." 
  
More at link

Yeah, your geek buddies will love it.   :


----------



## MikeL (12 Mar 2013)

http://www.polygon.com/2013/3/11/4089982/peta-to-hand-out-zerg-anti-abuse-pamphlets-at-starcraft-2-heart-of



> Animal rights group PETA will attend the midnight release of StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm in Irvine, Calif., as part of a campaign to remind players to "have compassion for all beings," including those in the game. "Zerglings Have Feelings, Too" is intended to help players view StarCraft 2's Zerg species with empathy, director of marketing Joel Bartlett said. In Starcraft 2, the Zerg is a race of arthropodal aliens and the game's main antagonists. In Heart of the Swarm, players will control Zerg queen Sarah Kerrigan and her broods as she seeks revenge on her former Terran allies.


----------



## Dissident (13 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> http://www.polygon.com/2013/3/11/4089982/peta-to-hand-out-zerg-anti-abuse-pamphlets-at-starcraft-2-heart-of



That's right, blow up all the humans and Protoss you want, no problem! Just be nice to the vaguely pet looking Zergs.

PETA needs to ETADICK.


----------



## dimsum (13 Mar 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Bids to deflower life-like sex doll top $100,000
> 
> Bidding on the chance to deflower a very life-like Brazilian sex doll has topped $100,000.
> 
> ...



Hell, I'm surprised that a classy joint like Motel Swing would even cater to this.   :


----------



## dimsum (13 Mar 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> That's right, blow up all the humans and Protoss you want, no problem! Just be nice to the vaguely pet looking Zergs.
> 
> PETA needs to ETADICK.



Wait....they're serious?   ???


----------



## Dissident (13 Mar 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Wait....they're serious?   ???



Yup:

http://www.peta.org/b/thepetafiles/archive/2013/03/11/peta-starcraft-zerglings-have-feelings-too.aspx


----------



## JorgSlice (22 Mar 2013)

Apparently this guy knows for a fact that this is widespread and commonly shared opinion among members of the CF:



> If our military is gonna be used for foreign adventurism it should be rented to and funded by company's to plunder the resources of other weaker countries. We need to stop being a burden on the tax payer and start bringing in some massive revenue for Canada.





> We dont need a standing army to protect Canada. Anyone posing a threat to us has to cross ocean which the Americans control. Our military needs to be nothing more then local militia forces with a barebones national command. From this cadre of trained reserve forces Canadian and western oil and mining companies should be able to contract our reserve soldiers to acquire resources from other countries. To me that would be an ideal system and role for the CAF.





> Also weather it be Afghanistan, the Balkans, air crews in Mali whatever, all those conflicts had economic reasoning's.





> But tell me why is it NATO warplanes bombing focus in Serbia was cigarette factories, car and tractor manufacturers and infrastructure. Same with Libya are planes bombed their water treatment plants and other such facilities. In the Balkans it was so western countries could move in and take over an economically independent country. Same with Libya. I dont have a problem with this. But if you look at the reasons why the Balkans conflict erupted it was solely because of US foreign policy, they created that war.



Claims he's 2VP and will be out in 10 months because "The pay is junk, can't wait to be back civy side."


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Apparently this guy knows for a fact that this is widespread and commonly shared opinion among members of the CF:
> 
> Claims he's 2VP and will be out in 10 months because "The pay is junk, can't wait to be back civy side."



I am not sure about the weather in all those places, but it really sounds like he has a Grade 3 edumacation.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Mar 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Apparently this guy knows for a fact that this is widespread and commonly shared opinion among members of the CF:
> 
> Claims he's 2VP and will be out in 10 months because "The pay is junk, can't wait to be back civy side."



Where is this quoted from?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Where is this quoted from?



Yes, it might be interesting to see where he's spouting that shit.

Here's mine for today (and pretty much since Spring began): Punxsutawney Phil ‘indicted’ by prosecutor for chilly spring

I know it's a joke but FFS people, it's March!  By most people's reasoning (can you even call it that?), the weather should be much nicer simply because of a date.  But no one complains when it doesn't get cold and snowy immediately after the Autumn Equinox....   :


----------



## BernDawg (3 Apr 2013)

"Year-end is going well, don't you think?".....................


----------



## Delaney1986 (4 Apr 2013)

Girl in my class: "OMG...my fiancé is going to Wainwright...I'm so scared!"
Me: "....why?"
Girl: "Because I don't want him to go to Afghanistan! They didn't tell us he was going to Afghanistan!"
Me: "....."

This is also the same girl who was with this guy for over 6 months, living with him, and didn't even know what trade he was or anything about his job...

Same girl:

Girl: "Well my fiancé used to be gay."
Me: "....."


----------



## cupper (4 Apr 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## JorgSlice (6 Apr 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Where is this quoted from?



Comments section on a CBC article.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (8 Apr 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Comments section on a CBC article.



Oh wow.  Geez.

On second thought, the pay isn't that good.  I know this Lawyer thats making way more than a PTE 1 would be making, and my Dr buddy, he Makes way more than a Cpl 2.  Like what gives??


----------



## CougarKing (9 Apr 2013)

:

link



> *Flight diverted after family starts argument with crew over in-flight movie*
> 
> Tyler Perry may be happy to learn that his portrayal of Alex Cross in the eponymous 2012 thriller was so convincing that it managed to divert a United Airlines flight from Denver to Baltimore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pryce (10 Apr 2013)

Me and a friend were shuffling through covers of songs and he said "This band can turn poop (used S#@T) into chocolate"


----------



## cupper (10 Apr 2013)

Laura Secord just threw up.


----------



## DAA (10 Apr 2013)

What do you mean I am not competitive enough?  I am top notch!  Go F yourself and F the Army!

Yup, just another day in paradise.....


----------



## CougarKing (10 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Yup, just another day in paradise.....



Speaking of paradise...

video link

"...2 Chickens to _Paralyze_" ?   :


----------



## CougarKing (11 Apr 2013)

WHATTTTT?  ???  

Toronto Sun link



> *Disabled man wants legalized 'sex assistants'*
> 
> MONTREAL - A wheelchair-bound man wants Quebec to follow the lead of some European countries by training "sex assistants" to meet the needs of disabled clients.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (11 Apr 2013)

*Bling patrol: Dubai's $550,000 squad car*

http://wtop.com/220/3282224/Police-Bling



> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) -- In a city of boundless bling, Dubai police also are in hot pursuit after adding a nearly $550,000 Lamborghini to its fleet.
> 
> *The sports car, painted in green-and-white colors of the Dubai force, will not likely be roaring after law breakers. Instead, it will be mostly dispatched to tourist areas to show -- in the words of deputy police director, Gen. Khamis Matter al-Muzaina -- "how classy Dubai is."*
> 
> ...



Check out the slideshow at the link.


----------



## GAP (11 Apr 2013)

Seeing that, I expected RoboCop to step out of it.....


----------



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2013)

Globe and Mail link



> *Mali to give France new camel after first one is eaten*
> 
> April 10, 2013 12:34am
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2013)

Melania Trump uses anti-aging moisturizer on her 7 year old

 :

At $100 for 1.7 oz I guess she can afford it.


----------



## cupper (17 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Melania Trump uses anti-aging moisturizer on her 7 year old
> 
> :
> 
> At $100 for 1.7 oz I guess she can afford it.



Mother has doomed her to a life of singledom.

What man will want to date someone who appears to be seven years old? And should she date the ones that would?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Mother has doomed her to a life of singledom.
> 
> What man will want to date someone who appears to be seven years old? And should she date the ones that would?



It's a boy.


----------



## cupper (17 Apr 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's a boy.



Same quote still applies.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Apr 2013)

The Tsarnaev brothers were double agents who decoyed US into terror trap

http://www.debka.com/article/22914/The-Tsarnaev-brothers-were-double-agents-who-decoyed-US-into-terror-trap

 :


----------



## CougarKing (28 Apr 2013)

WTH?? This is just as creepy as that other pillow, shaped like a woman's lap, that is made in Japan.

Link



> Are you longing for a boyfriend? Well, if you don’t mind your guy being a semi-creepy, life-size knit person, have we got the self-birthday gift for you.
> 
> *Dutch designer Noortje de Keijzer has created a pair of cushion men, lovingly hand-stitched by her mother and grandmother and known collectively as “My Knitted Boyfriend.” Their individual names, however, are Arthur and Steve and they both come with their own manly accessories, like mustaches, bowties, glasses and even tattoos (for those who like our stuffed men a bit on the wild side.)*
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2013)

More sad than dumb. But dumb all the same.

*'I shot him,' says wife after alcohol fueled gun lesson kills husband*

http://mainlinemedianews.com/articles/2013/04/29/region/doc517e5d74b64dd258086492.txt?viewmode=4



> A borough woman allegedly shot and killed her husband early Saturday as he was teaching her to use a gun for the first time while they were drinking in their home, according to police and documents supporting her arrest on involuntary manslaughter and related offenses.
> 
> “I shot him,” Michele Wanko, 42, reportedly told Parkside Police Patrolman Brian McNeill Jr. The officer arrived at the house at 3:57 a.m. Saturday to find 43-year-old William Wanko lying in the hallway entrance, with an apparent gunshot wound to the upper chest, just below the Adam’s apple, authorities said.
> 
> ...



There is more detail at the link, including the actions that lead to her husband's death.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2013)

> he was teaching her to use a gun for the first time while they were drinking in their home



I think we have a prime candidate for a Darwin Award.....


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 May 2013)

Well this was the other day at the local city-owned pool with a sauna that I was using. Outside the sauna doors are two separated showers that have the 'old style' hot and cold taps that are controlled independently. This one woman was assisting her ~10 year old son with a shower and he was constantly whining about something I could not hear distinctly. Then this woman crosses over to the other, vacant shower and turns it on then off. As she heads back to her son's shower, I hear her bellow to no one in particular, that "the showers have too much pressure". As she helps her son dry up, she mentioned this again, loud enough to see if someone cared.  :

I don't know what to make of it... the fact her whiny son needs help showering (which I see a lot of at the pools), or she cannot figure out a manual tap. I suspect the city will get a nasty note sent to them as the remainder of the showers have that new fangled push button style and this confuses her.

ME


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2013)

File under:  Things that make you go "WTF?"  

House condemned after more than 200 gallons of urine discovered in jugs 

Police in Newtown, Conn., say they found more than 200 gallons of urine in plastic jugs in a vacant home but have not determined whether to charge the homeowner who stored it there.

Officers were initially called to the residence for suspicious activity and a possible break-in but called in the drug task force when they smelled acrid ammonia and found hundreds of jugs full of a brown liquid, local news channel WTNH reports.

A dozen experts came to the site and looked at the jugs before they were determined to contain urine, WTNH reported. 

More at link

Reminds me why I don't watch "Hoarders".....


----------



## cupper (1 May 2013)

Howard Hughes would be proud.


----------



## cupper (1 May 2013)

Gotta nip this radical in the bud, before she becomes an inspiration to inquisitive teens everywhere. Schools just aren't safe anymore.

*Schoolgirl tries science experiment, arrested for felony*

A teenage girl puts two household chemicals in a water bottle at school to see what might happen. There is a small explosion. No one is hurt. She is expelled and charged with weapons possession.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57582330-71/schoolgirl-tries-science-experiment-arrested-for-felony/



> Who among us hasn't -- just once in our lives -- put a couple of things in a test tube, a bottle, or our mouths and wondered what might happen?
> 
> Occasionally, this might have difficult consequences. But rarely does someone try to arrest us for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevincanada (1 May 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Gotta nip this radical in the bud, before she becomes an inspiration to inquisitive teens everywhere. Schools just aren't safe anymore.
> 
> *Schoolgirl tries science experiment, arrested for felony*
> 
> A teenage girl puts two household chemicals in a water bottle at school to see what might happen. There is a small explosion. No one is hurt. She is expelled and charged with weapons possession.



My high school days were a long time ago now don't mind my ignorance on high schools of today.  There must be more to this than what was reported.  I remember isolating hydrogen and oxygen from water in my grade 9/10 days and the teacher giving us matches to blow it up.  Using chemicals like she did was just regular curriculum then.  Half the kids had firecrackers stuffed in their lockers.

Makes me wonder why is this event is special.  Secondly if the Principal saw no harm why contact the police?

EDIT:  Figured there was more too it.  "the friend" may have put her up to it and or lied to her.  
Police report found here. http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2013/05/florida_school_responds_to_cri.php?page=2


----------



## GnyHwy (1 May 2013)

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## kevincanada (1 May 2013)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Go Leafs Go!



Hahaha.  Leafs.  They have the record now for being the team to miss the play offs the highest consecutive number of years in a row!  It's a new record  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (1 May 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  Leafs.  They have the record now for being the team to miss the play offs the highest consecutive number of years in a row!  It's a new record  ;D



Really?  Then who is playing Boston right now?


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Really?  Then who is playing Boston right now?



Do I detect a note of anger there?

Go Canucks!


----------



## kevincanada (1 May 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Really?  Then who is playing Boston right now?



Can't stop the tally until they actually made it back. Only took 1... 2... 5... 9.  Yes NINE years lol  ;D

EDIT: go leafs go


----------



## 211RadOp (1 May 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Do I detect a note of anger there?
> 
> Go Canucks!



Nope, not at all.

GO SENS!!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 May 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> My high school days were a long time ago now don't mind my ignorance on high schools of today.  There must be more to this than what was reported.  I remember isolating hydrogen and oxygen from water in my grade 9/10 days and the teacher giving us matches to blow it up.  Using chemicals like she did was just regular curriculum then.  Half the kids had firecrackers stuffed in their lockers.
> 
> Makes me wonder why is this event is special.  Secondly if the Principal saw no harm why contact the police?
> 
> ...


If the principal saw now harm, it was more of a butt-covering reaction since if he didn't report it I'm sure there would be hell to pay.

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Loachman (2 May 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> If the principal saw now harm, it was more of a butt-covering reaction



Exactly.

This reaction is part of the decline of Western Civilization.

Were it not for such experimentation - and much, much more - by those in their youth in the 1930s, 1940s, and 1950s and now considered great pioneers of science, things like the lunar landings would never have taken place.

Today, budding talent has to squashed early.


----------



## Hawk (3 May 2013)

My best friend and I blew up an experiment to prepare pure oxygen in the chemistry lab in grade 11. It went off with a huge bang, and the rubber stopper hit the ceiling. Everyone, including our teacher, thought it was funny - even though we got big fat F's on the experiment! Nowadays we'd have been expelled and gone to court for weapons charges, I suppose. Way to discourage experimentation!


----------



## cupper (3 May 2013)

The story gets better: 

*Expelled girl's 'bomb': Toilet cleaner and foil*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57582808-71/expelled-girls-bomb-toilet-cleaner-and-foil/



> People like to claim that education is in crisis.
> 
> But it's surely no more in crisis than humanity itself, as it veers toward an unknown future while leering into screens for its solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 May 2013)

Heaven forbid that she would have used vinegar and baking soda to gain the same reaction :


----------



## cupper (3 May 2013)

Anything that Pierre McGuire says during a hockey broadcast. :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 May 2013)

"I screwed up and got extra duties as punishment"

Duty is never punishment, EXTRA duty is a blessing!

 ;D


----------



## Webgear (4 May 2013)

The plan for Exercise Western Defender 13.


----------



## cupper (4 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> "I screwed up and got extra duties as punishment"
> 
> Duty is never punishment, EXTRA duty is a blessing!
> 
> ;D



Keep telling yourself that as you dig though the pile of horseshit looking for your pony. >


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 May 2013)

Webgear said:
			
		

> The plan for Exercise Western Defender 13.



How would you do it, what with all of the financial limitations?


----------



## Webgear (4 May 2013)

PPCLI Guy

The concept of the exercise is sound, just the lack of forethought and planning that has gone into the exercise especially at this stage of planning process is a bit discouraging.  

While the financial constraints of the exercise while does create some interesting challenges, money is not a large factor (in my opinion) in the outcome of the success of the exercise compared to other issues.

Since each of the brigades are conducting the exercise in their local areas this will greatly reduced the travel costs associated with a concentrated exercise such Maple Defender 0901. The artillery units being the only exception because they are all going to heading to Shilo for Ex Gunner Defender. 

The fact that BTS for some of the elements have not been decided is an issue considering most of the units are standing down for the summer in less than 6 weeks.  How are these elements going to meet their gateway training objectives for the exercise when they don’t know what BTS they are required to obtain?

So what is your opinion of the exercise?


----------



## Good2Golf (4 May 2013)

Unless I'm missing something, are not BTS the agreed upon standards to which assigned battle tasks are conducted? These are published for the majority of foreseen tactical tasks.   The exercise order has the assigned unit tasks, does it not?  Conduct those tasks, as well as those that the units may implicitly derive from their respective mission analysis, and conduct each and every one to the established standard. 

Perhaps my understanding is severely lacking and truly belongs in this thread...or perhaps not.

Regards 
G2G


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 May 2013)

Exactly.  BTS are an accountant's tool.  They keep Staff Captains busy and hence happy.  The tactical scheme of manoeuvre is known for the Ex, and has been for some time (AFAIK - I am not involved in the design of this ex, although may be involved in supporting it).  Comd's at all levels just need to get on with it.


----------



## Webgear (5 May 2013)

As of last week, I am now involved in the exercise design and will likely supporting the exercise portion being held in Shilo.  You are correct, all levels of command must start getting on with it. But this is not my first goat rodeo being held by the reserves and will not be my last.


----------



## CougarKing (5 May 2013)

:

link



> *A dating website for Canadian inmates: tales of love and heartbreak behind bars*
> 
> By Andy Blatchford, The Canadian Press | The Canadian Press – 59 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (5 May 2013)

So - a real-life version of www.conjugalharmony.com, which sadly seems to have disappeared from the interweb.

I liked Stabarella: "I like to read and not get beaten up".

According to the site, one could be "married" to a different female inmate in each US state, as the state prison systems did not share such personal information between them.


----------



## GAP (5 May 2013)

> Convictions: Drug trafficking and murder plus some small stuff.



It's amazing that they would lock up these innocent cherubs for small stuff.......they just need to be loved and recognized for the strong women they are...... :


----------



## CougarKing (6 May 2013)

The prison article from above reminds me of a couple of lines from a Denzel Washington movie called "The Inside Man":



> Dalton Russell: _Soon I'm gonna be sucking down Piña Coladas in a hot tub with six girls named Amber and Tiffany._
> 
> Det. Keith Frazier (Denzel Washington): _No, it's more like in the shower with two guys named Jamal and Jesus... _


   :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (9 May 2013)

Innovation or just lazy parenting?

Seriously? :facepalm:

*Baby’s Latest: Going Diaperless*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/19/nyregion/babys-latest-going-diaperless-at-home-or-even-in-the-park.html?_r=0



> When Jada Shapiro decided to raise her daughter from birth without diapers, for the most part, not everyone was amused. Ms. Shapiro scattered little bowls around the house to catch her daughter’s offerings, and her sister insisted that she use a big, dark marker to mark the bowls so that they could never find their way back to the kitchen.
> 
> “My sister wasn’t a huge fan,” she said on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk (9 May 2013)

Now as well as going to the pet supply for "Poopy Sacs" so you can clean up after your dog, you'll have to go to a baby supply to get, perhaps, pink or blue ones for when you take your toddler out. Life's just getting way too crazy - its no wonder I'll never be a grandmother!


----------



## cupper (9 May 2013)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Now as well as going to the pet supply for "Poopy Sacs" so you can clean up after your dog, you'll have to go to a baby supply to get, perhaps, pink or blue ones for when you take your toddler out. Life's just getting way too crazy - its no wonder I'll never be a grandmother!



Don't forget the Kiddie Litter. ;D


----------



## cupper (12 May 2013)

Apparently the Internet / DIY craze has hit treatment of gunshot wounds now.

Perhaps 3D printing of a new limb will be next.

Hope mom had a Happy Mother's Day.

*After teen is shot, mom allegedly goes first to WebMD*
After her 14-year-old son was shot, a mom goes to WebMD and searches "gunshot wounds" to try to solve the problem, police say. It is seven hours before she takes him to hospital.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57584092-71/after-teen-is-shot-mom-allegedly-goes-first-to-webmd/



> Our lives tend to be defined by the decisions we make. And the ones we don't.
> 
> Please place yourself, therefore, into the hands and mind of someone whose 14-year-old son has just been shot. He has been shot by a friend playing with a gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (16 May 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> The story gets better:
> 
> *Expelled girl's 'bomb': Toilet cleaner and foil*



Update:

Seems that the State Attorney has some sense. The girl will not be charged, and an offer of diversion to public service was made.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57584762-71/charges-dropped-against-teen-in-science-experiment-bomb/


----------



## krimynal (16 May 2013)

2 things that really blew my mind today , first off , someone over the radio , spoke about the military woman here in Valcartier having her career dropped , because her sex tape got copied and release and that everyone saw that.  

I can understand the fact that it became really problematic , but what blew me off is the radio announcer saying that it was the NCO's and the Officers pushing the NCM's to ruin her military career , and that it was all pushed from above to call her dumb names and make her leave the forces ......... It really pissed me off ...... 


the 2ND thing , is someone at my job ( since I'm not in the army yet ) saying that during my BMQ , they will be asking me to take a dump in my helmet then put it back on my head and run with that for 2 clicks ..... I didn't even know what to respond , it was just so wrong and dumb ..... I just looked at him , stared and confused .....


----------



## GAP (16 May 2013)

> the 2ND thing , is someone at my job ( since I'm not in the army yet ) saying that during my BMQ , they will be asking me to take a dump in my helmet then put it back on my head and run with that for 2 clicks ..... I didn't even know what to respond , it was just so wrong and dumb ..... I just looked at him , stared and confused .....



You might point out to him/her that you had always wondered why they looked so shitty, but now you had your answer....... :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 May 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> the 2ND thing , is someone at my job ( since I'm not in the army yet ) saying that during my BMQ , they will be asking me to take a dump in my helmet then put it back on my head and run with that for 2 clicks ..... I didn't even know what to respond , it was just so wrong and dumb ..... I just looked at him , stared and confused .....



 :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (16 May 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> ..... they will be asking me to take a dump in my helmet then put it back on my head and run with that for 2 clicks .....


Recruits no longer have to run the 2 kms


----------



## krimynal (16 May 2013)

my face had to be something among the lines of ...... Are you kidding me ? what the heck is wrong with you ?


----------



## Dissident (16 May 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ABxIJ8ONGeQ#t=78s


----------



## cupper (16 May 2013)

> ..... they will be asking me to take a dump in my helmet then put it back on my head and run with that for 2 clicks .....





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Recruits no longer have to run the 2 kms



And you take a dump in another candidate's helmet, not your own.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 May 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Innovation or just lazy parenting?
> 
> Seriously? :facepalm:
> 
> ...



I know a couple who did this with both their kids. He's relatively normal but she is card carrying, bat shit, Communist Party card carrying eco-crazy. Ironically, all their friends have abandoned them as they didn't want to have them dumping human excrement on their lawns anymore...


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2013)

Woman says she's too pretty for work

..."The truth is my good looks have caused massive problems for me when it comes to employment, so I've made the decision that employment just isn't for me at the moment," the 33-year-old told the paper. 

...

Because she's not working, Fernee's parents are covering her expenses including rent, gym membership and more than *$2,300* a month in designer clothes. 

More at link

Oh puh-leeze, she's not that attractive (yes there are pics).  Not sure what's more stupid, her for making that statement or her parents for footing her high maintenance lifestyle.

 :


----------



## GAP (22 May 2013)

> Not sure what's more stupid, her for making that statement or her parents for footing her high maintenance lifestyle.



both. twits beget more twits  :


----------



## OldSolduer (22 May 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> both. twits beget more twits  :



I could say what she might be suited for. We've established that she is an attention whore......


----------



## kratz (22 May 2013)

She might be using her unemployment story through the media as an
interview ploy for a position with Abercrombie and Fitch


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 May 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Woman says she's too pretty for work
> 
> ..."The truth is my good looks have caused massive problems for me when it comes to employment, so I've made the decision that employment just isn't for me at the moment," the 33-year-old told the paper.
> 
> ...



To quote the eminent philosopher, Warren Zevon; "She ain't that pretty at all".


----------



## cupper (22 May 2013)

Or more to the point, from The Northern Pikes

"Her ego wrote cheques incredibly fast - But her personality didn't have the cash"


----------



## BernDawg (23 May 2013)

the dumbest thing I've seen, so far, today:

  "Thibault, 73, said because she was the Queen's representative, she was above Canadian law." 

Gimme me a friggin' break!!!

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2013/05/23/20843821.html


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2013)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> "Thibault, 73, said because she was the Queen's representative, she was above Canadian law."



 :facepalm:


----------



## Jacky Tar (24 May 2013)

"PO, I think there's something wrong with <x>. When I check, I have current but no voltage."

From a QL4-qualified ETECH-JR.

And not today, but from some years ago, from the lips of a tech: "I didn't know the rotor was supposed to turn."


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2013)

*"Scottish nightclub has two-way mirror in the women’s bathroom and women don’t know about it"*


> All in favour of only using two-way mirrors for criminal prosecutions or scientific study, say "aye".
> 
> All in favour of using two-way mirrors for creepy and adolescent-like behaviour, say "aye". Anybody? Anybody?
> 
> A recently-opened Scottish nightclub, The Shimmy Club, is under police investigation for installing two-way mirrors in the women's bathroom and charging male customers £ 800 (CDN $1,250) for a private booth to view the women on the other side, reports _Scottish Sunday Express_ ....


----------



## MeanJean (30 May 2013)

Someone thought it was a good idea to climb out of window and onto the roof of a moving car.  It is another case of natural selection still at work.


http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1131948-police-release-name-of-man-who-died-after-fall-from-vehicle?utm_source=website&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=most_read


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (30 May 2013)

I did not hear it or partake in this adventure but it has to be the dumbest thing of the week here.

The GF and I pulled over at one of the Green Belt Parks in the west end  of Ottawa along West Hunt Club, to feed our 9 month old twins and 2 1/2 year  children and change diapers.

As I am feed Patrick my  9 month son and the GF is feeding his twin sister Mary, I notice a group of 3 or 4 standing around a Jetta from Quebec and they are pouring water on pieces of wood ( logs)  that were smoking, like fresh from a fire, and the wood is still smoking, they  pop the trunk and put the smoking pieces of wood in the truck and take off.
I could not believe and the gf  saw it too and asked me why  would any one do that? Not worried about car catching fire or causing damage?


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

It appears that Authorities have made an arrest in this particular case.

I wonder if the irony is lost on this idiot. I'm pretty sure he could have found a better way of making his point about his Second Amendment Rights, and not end up losing them in the process.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/federal_government/nyc-police-commissioner-letters-to-obama-mayor-complained-about-gun-control-had-threats/2013/05/30/5c9ead7e-c994-11e2-9cd9-3b9a22a4000a_story.html



> The poisoned letters to Bloomberg and the group Mayors Against Illegal Guns essentially threatened that “*anyone who comes for my guns will be shot in the face,*” Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly said Thursday, shortly before the Secret Service disclosed that a similar missive was sent to President Barack Obama.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 May 2013)

"Kids will be kids" when I gave a parent a "are you fucking serious" look when her stupid kids were at the beach swearing their faces off.

Also, stupid parents who bring their dogs to the beach.  Ya your dog just shit in the water where all the kids are playing. Yup that's what the BIG SIGN says NO PETS BEYOND THIS POINT. Douchbag.


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

The story itself is more funny than dumb, but the person who caused the alarm definitely falls into the category.

*LAPD faces off with Call of Duty statue in game studio raid*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57587157-235/lapd-faces-off-with-call-of-duty-statue-in-game-studio-raid/



> In this day and age, perhaps it's not the best idea to erect a life-size statue of a gunman and place it in the front window of your office.
> 
> Yet this is precisely what the Los Angeles Police Department confronted late Thursday night when officers stormed the building of game studio Robotoki. The LAPD, guns draw, faced off with a gun-wielding, very human-like replica of a soldier Simon "Ghost" Riley from Robotoki's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 -- that and a very startled Robert Bowling, the company's president, who happened to be working late that night.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

*Backlash greets Cheerios ad with interracial family*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/she-the-people/wp/2013/05/31/backlash-greets-cheerios-ad-with-interracial-family/?hpid=z4



> Here we go again, with more proof, if anyone needed it, that the post-racial American society some hoped the election of an African American president signified is far from here.
> 
> Who would have thought that breakfast cereal would trigger the latest racial battle line? In this case, a Cheerios ad much like every other homespun Cheerios ad — with a heart healthy message and loving family – ran into trouble from some commenters because of the kind of family it featured. Mom is white, dad is black and their cute little daughter is a mix of the both of them.
> 
> ...



Video at link


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Jun 2013)

Not so much dumb as sad, I suppose...

While getting hair cut:

Stylist: Any plans for tomorrow?
Me: Yes, marching in the D-Day parade in Kitchener.
Stylist: Oh. What is a "D-Day?". I've never heard of that.

<sigh>


----------



## Tank Troll (2 Jun 2013)

Burrocricy at it finest

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/05/31/wdr-moore-tornado-relief-us-border.html


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Burrocricy at it finest
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/05/31/wdr-moore-tornado-relief-us-border.html



Then the relief that the people will not get is the fault of the US  government. Bloody idiots. :facepalm:


----------



## Delaney1986 (26 Jun 2013)

1. Heard on the radio while driving home the other day that NB is recalling all license plates that begin with J-A-P because too many people called to complain they were uncomfortable with license plates that depicted a racist term... : Some people just need something to worry about...I would never have even given that a second thought. So now, everyone with those license plates has to bring them in to get exchanged...just seems like a huge waste of tax payers money...but whatever.

2. Also while listening to the radio on my way home....a 13 foot dock had gone missing from the Fredericton Rowing Club, a few days later the police found it. A homeless man had stolen it and was attempting to float his way to Saint John. He was also arrested for possession of drugs, go figure..


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Jun 2013)

Here in N.S. they purposely did not make plates that had the letters F-A-G even though they were the next letters to come out. So there was some forward thinking here by some one.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jun 2013)

When Ontario got to BDSM, it took me a while to realize that they weren't _all_ personalized plates.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jun 2013)

kim kardashian and kanye west naming their daughter North setting the poor kid up for a life time of name jokes.
Comedians already started joking about her "North West Passage". 
Morons.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jun 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Here in N.S. they purposely did not make plates that had the letters F-A-G even though they were the next letters to come out. So there was some forward thinking here by some one.



Judging from the looks of things they would have sold like hot cakes around my office this week. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jun 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> kim kardashian and kanye west naming their daughter North setting the poor kid up for a life time of name jokes.
> Comedians already started joking about her "North West Passage".
> Morons.



Two very famous losers and morons. He is incredibly rude and she is self obssessed.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Two very famous losers and morons. He is incredibly rude and she is self obssessed.



Two very good reasons to use a condom.   Too bad their parents weren't doing so.


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Judging from the looks of things they would have sold like hot cakes around my office this week. ;D



There were complaints that they weren't made, just can't please everyone.  :


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Jun 2013)

This is defiantly a good one:

On parade practice, this was called for a Right dress. "elbow dressing, eyes right move"


----------



## Dissident (28 Jun 2013)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> This is _defiantly_ a good one:
> 
> On parade practice, this was called for a Right dress. "elbow dressing, eyes right move"



I _dare_ you to get this right.


----------



## MeanJean (29 Jun 2013)

Just Us coffee shop employees in Halifax Unionize at Spring Garden location.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/1138570-halifax-just-us-cafe-site-to-be-unionized

Really, who plans to make a viable career out of being a barista?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2013)

MeanJean said:
			
		

> Just Us coffee shop employees in Halifax Unionize at Spring Garden location.
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/1138570-halifax-just-us-cafe-site-to-be-unionized
> 
> Really, who plans to make a viable career out of being a barista?



Here's what happened when the union got hold of the Tim Hortons at Hotel Dieu hospital in Windsor

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/05/31/taxpayers-picking-up-the-tab-as-windsor-tim-hortons-drains-hospital-of-265k-a-year/


----------



## kevincanada (29 Jun 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Here's what happened when the union got hold of the Tim Hortons at Hotel Dieu hospital in Windsor
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/05/31/taxpayers-picking-up-the-tab-as-windsor-tim-hortons-drains-hospital-of-265k-a-year/



I have to point out the obvious here.  Why are they running 3 unprofitable kiosks when they could possibly be running 1 or 2 profitable kiosks.
From Article: "Taxpayers are subsidizing the shortfall at the hospital’s three kiosks featuring Tim Hortons"

Where's my coffee!


----------



## MeanJean (29 Jun 2013)

I wonder how profitable the Tim Horton's is at Stadacona?  They probably have the best working hours for a Tim's.  No evening or weekend shifts and I would think that Mil folk wouldn't be too stingy on the tips.


----------



## CougarKing (30 Jun 2013)

Riiiiiiiight. :



> *Having a bigger desk can make you more dishonest*
> 
> link
> 
> ...


----------



## BernDawg (1 Jul 2013)

What's the dumbest thing I've heard today?
My daughter just said "The bachelorette is on in 20 mins!! Yay!!"
I try so F'n hard..........


----------



## cupper (2 Jul 2013)

Can't blame the girls for reacting the way they did.

*Felony Arrest Of Student Who Bought Water Riles Many In Virginia*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/07/02/198047492/felony-arrest-of-student-who-bought-water-riles-many-in-virginia?utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20130702



> "We're the police."
> 
> "This is bottled water."
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (2 Jul 2013)

Another one of those conspiracy theories that just won't die a quiet death.

*NTSB: No evidence of missile strike in TWA 800 probe*

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/07/ntsb-missile-strike-twa-probe-93680.html?hp=l4



> ASHBURN, Va. — Federal safety investigators still won’t say whether they’ll reopen their investigation into the explosion that took down TWA Flight 800 in July 1996. But they want reporters to get the message: It wasn’t a missile.
> 
> The agency has no radar evidence for any kind of target “intercepting” the plane before the fatal blast, the NTSB’s Joseph Kolly said during a Tuesday media briefing meant as refresher on a disaster that has inspired years of persistent conspiracy theories.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (3 Jul 2013)

If you are going to have someone testify via SKYPE during a televised high profile trial, it would be a smart move to conceal usernames of the two parties from the viewing public.

*Zimmerman trial disrupted by contemptuous Skype-callers*

As a professor gives evidence to the Zimmerman trial via Skype, he gets bombarded by those who think it's funny to call him and block the screen.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57592239-71/zimmerman-trial-disrupted-by-contemptuous-skype-callers/



> When a murder trial is televised, it becomes a form of entertainment.
> 
> And, as the clock winds down toward Independence Day, there are many independent spirits with idle time.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2013)

Washington state gets rid of sexist language

In Washington state, the word "freshman" is out. And "first-year student" is in. In total, 40,000 words have been changed as part of an effort to rid state statutes of gender-biased language.

The bill, signed into law earlier in the year by Democratic Gov. Jay Inslee, went into effect this week.

And it was no small task. "This was a much larger effort than I had envisioned. Mankind means man and woman," Democratic state Sen. Jeanne Kohl-Welles of Seattle told Reuters.

"Fisherman" is now a "fisher." "Penmanship" is called "handwriting." And "manhole cover" is, well, still "manhole cover." Some words don’t have an easy replacement.

Others do: "His" is now “his and hers.” "Clergyman" is now "clergy." "Journeyman plumber" is now “journey-level plumber,” according to the Daily Mail.

More at link

Some of the comments:



> Menstruation will now be personstruation. Lady Finger candies will now be just the finger, so you can give someone the finger. Also will they outlaw ladies night at the local bar?





> Conversation 10 years from now: "Check out the sky, son. It's so clear tonight, you can see all sorts of things!"
> "Wow! You sure can, Dad!"
> "What's your favorite heavenly object, son?"
> "Well Dad, my favorite has always been the asexual-entity-face-on-the-moon".....



And.....



> There is already a womanhole cover, it's called panties.



 :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jul 2013)

I think I might have mentioned this before. I was the Projects guy in Kabul. We wanted CIDA to fund a project. I sent in the proposal and it got rejected a few times with provisions. They didn't mention what those provisions were though. Finally, off to Canada House I go to meet with the CIDA person. We had tea and a great conversation. Finally, back to Julien I went. Next day I resubmitted the identical proposal again and got immediate approval.

The only change I had to make was to change 'manhours' to 'personhours'.

It's nice to know that Canada hung it's hat on a project to fund a women only production operation on a word. 8)


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2013)

Students blame Facebook for flunking grades

Dozens of Dalhousie University students are unliking Facebook after failing their classes and landing in summer school.

As much as 15 per cent of engineering students are flunking out, said J. Pemberton Cyrus, the dean of the engineering department. He said many of them point the blame at Facebook and other forms of social media.

"It was one of the biggest issues for me," admits student Ibraheem Albayati, who spent too much of his first year online. He's now in a special summer program to bring him up to speed with his studies.

More at link

 :facepalm:   :


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2013)

Couldn't possibly have been the fault of the users now could it... :

I thought you had to be smart to (A) get into Dalhousie and (B) get into Dalhousie Engineering...

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Couldn't possibly have been the fault of the users now could it... :
> 
> I thought you had to be smart to (A) get into Dalhousie and (B) get into Dalhousie Engineering...



Never mind the time management classes, what they need is a class on taking responsibility and owning up to one's actions.   :


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Never mind the time management classes, what they need is a class on taking responsibility and owning up to one's actions.   :



That would be SO un-Gen Me though...the instructor would likely have to through chalk brushes at the students to make them pay attention...and can you imagine the complaints from the helicopter mom's and the students from when they all have to repeat the class for failing grades  ;D...I'm actually starting to like this idea just to hear all the snivelling that will occur.

MM


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jul 2013)

Beiber is getting slammed in another forum a bit and I just came up on this during game 7 of the NBA playoffs.

http://ca.omg.yahoo.com/blogs/north-stars/justin-bieber-mocked-miami-heat-basketball-game-outfit-155231285.html


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jul 2013)

There's comes a time in every child star's life when they start their downward spiral....


----------



## cupper (11 Jul 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Students blame Facebook for flunking grades
> 
> Dozens of Dalhousie University students are unliking Facebook after failing their classes and landing in summer school.
> 
> ...





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Couldn't possibly have been the fault of the users now could it... :
> 
> I thought you had to be smart to (A) get into Dalhousie and (B) get into Dalhousie Engineering...
> 
> MM



This never would have happened when it was Technical University of Nova Scotia.

I blame the failing influence of all the other lesser programs that skewed the curve when we were forced to amalgamate. >


----------



## cupper (11 Jul 2013)

SEQUESTER ON MY MIND: Sequestration was definitely on a lot of minds aboard the USS Bush as it was underway yesterday, Ewing reports. Crewmembers grumbled that they have little certainty about when their ship will next deploy. And X-47B team members aboard the carrier acknowledged they were dealing with furloughs even as their baby was set to make its first arrested landing.

Deputy program manager Don Blottenberger said over lunch in the wardroom that some of his team members had gotten permission to postpone their furloughs until after this week’s test. As for Blottenberger, however, he said he had no choice but to bank some hours even at sea aboard the carrier — “I am furloughing in place,” he said.


----------



## cupper (12 Jul 2013)

*Only a good guy with a tampon can stop a bad guy with a tampon*

http://maddowblog.msnbc.com/_news/2013/07/12/19441556-only-a-good-guy-with-a-tampon-can-stop-a-bad-guy-with-a-tampon?lite



> Inside Texas' state legislature, loaded guns are fairly common. As the New York Times reported in March, "Just as Texas has long embraced its guns, so has the Capitol. Legislators have walked the terrazzo hallways, attended committee hearings, met with constituents in their offices and voted on the floors of their respective chambers while armed with licensed high-powered pistols tucked beneath their suits or slipped into their boots or purses."
> 
> But as debate begins in the state Senate on sweeping restrictions to reproductive rights, tampons are being confiscated. No, seriously.
> 
> ...



Insert misogynistic joke here.


----------



## MikeL (18 Jul 2013)

http://www.military.com/spouse/relationships/where-is-my-army-wife-pay.html?ESRC=army.nl



> Where Is My Army Wife Pay?
> MS. VICKI
> 
> Dear Ms. Vicki,
> ...



Continued on link


----------



## cupper (18 Jul 2013)

I was starting to think this was something akin to Duffleblog, but WOW.

Have to commend Miss Vicki for not saying what she really wanted to say.

Yep. A marriage made in heaven, that will last the ages. Hope they are practicing safe sex, 'cause no child deserves to start out life in a situation like that.


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2013)

and another one diminishes the gene pool.............


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2013)

Scooby Doo, The First Atheist Brainwashing Cartoon Reviewed

Scooby Dooby Doo is an atheist propaganda cartoon that reached its zenith during the turbulent, drug-fueled 1960s. The show featured a talking dog, a marijuana addicted hippie and three ‘free love’ college students who frequently engaged in off-screen coitus, without the bounds of marriage.

On the surface, the show purported to be a simple, fun buddy adventure archetype where four friends and their Great Dane dog engaged in riveting investigations. Parents felt comfortable letting their children watch a repurposed Sherlock Holmes, with teenaged college students being the protagonists.

But parents of the 1960s and even today could not understand the true agenda of this show: anti-theist brainwashing.

In each and every episode, the ‘villains’ of Scooby Doo turned out to be people of faith. They dress in costumes that suggest an afterlife or belief in a higher power, to only be defrocked and defrauded by the heroes of the shows, representations of very anti-theist values.

To get a full understanding of just how damaging and sneaky the show is with its agenda, a breakdown of the core characters and mores each episode espouse.

More at link

Makes you wonder what was in the Kool-Aid....   :facepalm:

Edit to add:  Not sure if the site is deliberately satirical or not....


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2013)

> In each and every episode, the ‘villains’ of Scooby Doo turned out to be people of faith. They dress in costumes that suggest an afterlife or belief in a higher power, to only be defrocked and defrauded by the heroes of the shows



or....they showed the hypocrisy of the establishment....... :2c:


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Jul 2013)

> Freddie also wears an ascot, cementing his position in the homosexual sexual community as a Yankee Doodle Dandy. Dandies are men who oft dress in the highest New York fashions, attracting attention of struggling college students who will likely give them whatever they want, just for a few dollars for food or tuition money.



Uh-oh...I wore an ascot with work dress in the 80s...as did a few other tens of thousands of men in the CF...Holy repressed orientations, Batman!!!


----------



## cupper (22 Jul 2013)

This does explain a lot about my life. I watched way too much Scooby Doo when I was a kid apparently.

Damn you Hanna Barbera!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2013)

I did find out later today it is a satire site.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2013)

Sadly, it was hard to tell with that one.  :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Sadly, it was hard to tell with that one.  :nod:



True, and you know there are people who think that way.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Jul 2013)

I _hadn't_ thought that way....until I read the article.  Now the drug references are so clear -- to say nothing of women's evil temptations!   :nod:


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2013)

I must say, I always thought that Velma was a little dumper than her picture in the article...I was always more of a Daphne kind of guy, but gotta say...Velma's pic has me rethinking the rotund librarian type...


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I must say, I always thought that Velma was a little dumper than her picture in the article...I was always more of a Daphne kind of guy, but gotta say...Velma's pic has me rethinking the rotund librarian type...



Rotund?  Look who played her in Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed    http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004802/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## Cbbmtt (24 Jul 2013)

These two lines came out of a woman that I work with in the last couple days;

"The road was closed so I didn't know if I should get on the highway going Eastbound or Westbound, and my gps wasn't working because it was cloudy and couldn't receive information"

And finally yesterday;

I stated I finally rented out my apartment. She asked "When are they moving in?". I stated "On the 15th" and she quickly responded "This month?"

At this point it's the 23rd....

Seriously everyone around my area at the same time put their hands on their forehead.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> These two lines came out of a woman that I work with in the last couple days;
> 
> "The road was closed so I didn't know if I should get on the highway going Eastbound or Westbound, and my gps wasn't working because it was cloudy and couldn't receive information"
> 
> ...



You're not going to escape these types of people by joining the military. In fact, a quick perusal of the Recruiting threads will show you that you are about to spend some signifigant quality time with many of them as course mates.

At least now, you can punch out from your job, go home and be free of the insanity for awhile.

Once on BMQ you will be spending 24 hrs a day with them and you'll soon realize your imbicile office pals were Einstein in comparison.

Have fun and good luck. ;D


----------



## cupper (5 Aug 2013)

Ahh. The joys of being the progeny of a 1 percenter.

*Banker Bro Now Hiring Frat Dudes With Hot 'Slampieces'*

http://jezebel.com/banker-bro-now-hiring-frat-dudes-with-hot-slampieces-1012342664



> This is an email from a person to his fraternity listserv. We're gonna jump right into it.
> 
> (If you are unfamiliar with the term "slampiece," please refer to Romeo & Juliet, Act I, Scene V: "What slampiece is that, which doth / enrich the hand / of yonder knight?")
> 
> ...



Couple of good humorous comments in reaction to the article:

Jonathan Chait of the New YorK Magazine: "I've never even been slightly tempted to think, "screw it, let's give communism a try," until I read this email"

Ezra Klein from The Jeff Bezos Washington Post: "*This kid is a misogynist and a moron who couldn’t get a real job even with his dad’s connections.* But that doesn’t mean his hedge fund will fail. It might be exactly why it succeeds, at least for awhile."


----------



## McThor (6 Aug 2013)

This one's me....

Yesterday, I went to the Source for a part I needed for my computer. What I was looking for was a Bluetooth Dongle which is a bluetooth adapter that goes in your usb port and enables you to create a bluetooth network. Anyways I walked into the store and proceeded to ask the sales associate for some direction. I was a little distracted at the time and said....

"Excuse me, you wouldn't happen to sell bluetooth dingles here?"

FYI a dingle is a piece of dry **** that is stuck to your *** hairs.

By the time I corrected myself I had both the sales associate, and one of the customers in the same aisle in roaring laughter. The sales associate replied...

"Sorry bro, I don't think they've come out with them yet."

LOL, I made myself look like a dill hole, but it was pretty funny nevertheless.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2013)

Kenyan women straddling motorcycles is ‘uncultured,’ cites proposed law

Because some in Kenya have decided that women riding on motorcycles is too distracting for lust-hungry men, women in Kisumu County may soon be forced to ride sidesaddle, endangering their lives.

At issue, is the fact that when women ride as passengers behind a man, they naturally have to open their legs, as do the men, to straddle the bike. This action is "really demeaning to our women,” county assembly member Caroline Owen who proposed a new law, tells local news station Kenya Television Network.

.....

Many people in Kisumu County, which borders Lake Victoria, use motorcycle taxis because they are cheaper than cars. Men and women alike ride as passengers on the back, but for the women that do, it is apparently so distracting to male onlookers that some report not being able to drive safely.

More at link

I have a better idea, just ban "lust-hungry" and/or easily distracted men from driving....   :


----------



## GAP (15 Aug 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Kenyan women straddling motorcycles is ‘uncultured,’ cites proposed law
> 
> Because some in Kenya have decided that women riding on motorcycles is too distracting for lust-hungry men, women in Kisumu County may soon be forced to ride sidesaddle, endangering their lives.
> 
> I have a better idea, just ban "lust-hungry" and/or easily distracted men from driving....   :



You just solved 99% of the traffic accident dilemma worldwide..... :nod:


----------



## upandatom (15 Aug 2013)

"thanks for the wach hun, 
I think the compass is broken though, 
it always says im going West?"

gave a watch to someone yesterday........


----------



## DAA (15 Aug 2013)

A Sgt in response to "much much" higher level direction.........

"This is ridiculous, I don't see why I have to explain myself when I ask for something."      :facepalm:


----------



## Dissident (16 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> A Sgt in response to "much much" higher level direction.........
> 
> "This is ridiculous, I don't see why I have to explain myself when I ask for something."      :facepalm:



Unless proven otherwise the guy at the sharp end is right; support him. 

So barring that said sgt needs to work under max supervision, requested something completely unreasonable or has otherwise shown a pattern of poor judgement, just STFU and give it to him.

I use to think that the following scene from Heartbreak ridge was hilarious. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL6IWZhLdSM

Now thinking about this makes my blood pressure skyrocket. Thank the gods that I have an awesome platoon HQ/leadership and troops.


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Aug 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Unless proven otherwise the guy at the sharp end is right; support him.
> 
> So barring that said sgt needs to work under max supervision, requested something completely unreasonable or has otherwise shown a pattern of poor judgement, just STFU and give it to him.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  That made my day, coming from the 'awesome' side of the Rockies.

ME


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2013)

Chinese zoo closed after 'African lion' revealed to be a dog 







Guess they don't have very good picture books over there....


----------



## CougarKing (16 Aug 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Chinese zoo closed after 'African lion' revealed to be a dog



That has got to be the most *imbecilic*  thing I have seen on this thread so far...

Perhaps this should have been posted on the "dumb criminals" thread since how can any self-respecting zookeeper actually try to pull a such an obvious scam like that?

More from CNN on the dog-lion hoax


----------



## cupper (16 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> A Sgt in response to "much much" higher level direction.........
> 
> "This is ridiculous, I don't see why I have to explain myself when I ask for something."      :facepalm:





			
				NinerSix said:
			
		

> Unless proven otherwise the guy at the sharp end is right; support him.
> 
> So barring that said sgt needs to work under max supervision, requested something completely unreasonable or has otherwise shown a pattern of poor judgement, just STFU and give it to him.
> 
> ...



This quote just after the final battle scene sums it all up:



> Maj. Malcolm A. Powers: [approaching Highway] Just what the hell do you think you're doing?
> Highway: Just enjoying the view, sir.
> Maj. Malcolm A. Powers: Well, you disobeyed an order. I told you to stay in contact and not take this hill without me. Damn it! Get on your feet, Highway!
> Highway: With all due respect, sir, you're beginning to bore the hell out of me.
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> This quote just after the final battle scene sums it all up:



Finding, and posting the video link, would have been more effective and explanatory.

You must have been Supply or Transport. ;D


----------



## cupper (17 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Finding, and posting the video link, would have been more effective and explanatory.
> 
> You must have been Supply or Transport. ;D



Funny Guy. 

I tried several searches on Youtube, and short of posting half of the full movie, nothing came up with that specific scene.

Just chalk it up as another dumbest thing you seen today. ;D


----------



## MeanJean (21 Aug 2013)

Czech "Pastafarian" wins right to wear kitchen utensil as official religious head gear.

http://praguemonitor.com/2013/08/05/czech-pastafarian-wins-right-wear-kitchen-utensil-official-religious-head-gear

You gotta love the Church of the Spaghetti Monster...


----------



## medaid (21 Aug 2013)

MeanJean said:
			
		

> Czech "Pastafarian" wins right to wear kitchen utensil as official religious head gear.
> 
> http://praguemonitor.com/2013/08/05/czech-pastafarian-wins-right-wear-kitchen-utensil-official-religious-head-gear
> 
> You gotta love the Church of the Spaghetti Monster...



It's the Church of the *Flying* Spaghetti Monster. Please don't omit any part of His Noodliness' name.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Aug 2013)

Breacher41 said:
			
		

> It's the Church of the *Flying* Spaghetti Monster. Please don't omit any part of His Noodliness' name.



My grandson wore a spaghetti strainer on his head. When I find the pic I'll post it.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2013)

Not quite dumbest more insulting IMHO.


"I don't want to look at that crap ( pictures of Veterans laying wreathes at a memorial in South Korea to their fallen comrades), and it has no place on the Branch Face book page. The Page should only be for Branch stuff, and I'm not interested in looking at this stuff."

A member of the Branch Executive of a Branch in the Royal Canadian Legion at an Executive Meeting ( I'll refrain from naming  the Branch at this time).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Aug 2013)

Them be fighting words......

 :clubinhand:


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2013)

I'm typing my resignation letter now


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm typing my resignation letter now



I think you've been looking for a good excuse to do that for awhile now


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm typing my resignation letter now



Good on you sir.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not quite dumbest more insulting IMHO.
> 
> 
> "I don't want to look at that crap ( pictures of Veterans laying wreathes at a memorial in South Korea to their fallen comrades), and it has no place on the Branch Face book page. The Page should only be for Branch stuff, and I'm not interested in looking at this stuff."
> ...



If he put it in writing, maybe *that* is something that belongs on the Branch Facebook page - together with the source of the comment (of course).


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not quite dumbest more insulting IMHO.
> 
> 
> "I don't want to look at that crap ( pictures of Veterans laying wreathes at a memorial in South Korea to their fallen comrades), and it has no place on the Branch Face book page. The Page should only be for Branch stuff, and I'm not interested in looking at this stuff."
> ...



Name and shame, people need to know that this is the opinion of an executive Member of an alleged veterans support entity.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2013)

Actually it was a she.  What pisses me off even more is no one said anything. There were 12 people in the room, 6 served, and that by the way makes this the Branch with the highest number of Ordinary members in the entirte friggen GTA.  Last straw for me watching them move deck chairs around on the Titanic. I'll stay on the District Exec at least until the next meeting in Sept when they hear my after action report on the goat rodeo that was the Warriors Day Parade and that should get me turfed from there to. Probably let my membership ride out until it expires in Dec the way I feel now.


----------



## Strike (23 Aug 2013)

I think you should post the link of said branch's FB page so we can post even MORE photos of vets laying wreaths around the world.   >


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> I think you should post the link of said branch's FB page so we can post even MORE photos of vets laying wreaths around the world.   >


 :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2013)

will do tonight when I get home, just before I delete myself as an admin.  >


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> will do tonight when I get home, just before I delete myself as an admin.  >


That's our boy!  Seriously, sorry to hear it's gotten this bad for you.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Aug 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> That's our boy!  Seriously, sorry to hear it's gotten this bad for you.



Wow that is something else. Sorry to hear its this bad. Maybe the RCL does need to go........


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2013)

fill yer boots 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/406425912811787/


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (28 Aug 2013)

There is no phone support for Hotmail / Outlook, as it is a free product.  Microsoft does not offer support over the phone for free products.  I heard a customer today say "if you cant offer me help with my hotmail, i am switching and buying a mac" lol..


----------



## Tank Troll (30 Aug 2013)

"I'm sorry Sgt Maj but you as the commander on the ground don't get to decide if you need the QRF, us in the MCC (Mission control center) will decide if you need it or not" direct quote from a Sgt First Class when I had a one of my suburbans sitting on it's side in 3 feet of water with only 5 others on the ground. The real kicker is there are a significant number of QRFs on this Camp. There is also no tactical recovery for NTVs (none tactical Vehicles) we can give you the number for the civi company the does this for us.


----------



## Jacky Tar (30 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not quite dumbest more insulting IMHO.
> 
> 
> "I don't want to look at that crap ( pictures of Veterans laying wreathes at a memorial in South Korea to their fallen comrades), and it has no place on the Branch Face book page. The Page should only be for Branch stuff, and I'm not interested in looking at this stuff."
> ...



Probably just as well - that is one of the best examples of epic fail I've ever seen.


----------



## CougarKing (1 Sep 2013)

Just plain LAZY parenting. IMHO. 

link



> *Boy peeing in B.C. mall trash bin photo sparks online debate*
> CBC
> 
> *A photo circulating on social media reportedly showing a woman holding a young boy urinating into a garbage bin at a Richmond, B.C., mall has sparked a debate on public etiquette, cultural norms and parenting.*
> ...


----------



## NavyHopeful (5 Sep 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> "I would say that scene is a mother practising elimination communication with her child," she said.
> 
> "He's signalled to her, cued to her, let her know in some way that he needs to pee right now. And she's seen that there's not really a park or a grassy place to take him so she's taken the best advantage of what's around her."



Begin rant.

Give me a friggen break here...  Some people may argue me on this, but as a father of two boys, I gotta say, if I ever caught my wife practising this crap, I'd loose my mind.  I'm a little more "old school" than that of other fathers my age.  I believe that your kid is in diapers until he/she can be properly potty trained.  Then, you lose the diapers.

Any good parent will tell you that you always travel with a spare change of clothes for your kids because ACCIDENTS HAPPEN!!!  My wife and I know this, and we always have a spare change of clothes for our boys when we go out.  Kids are messy.  They are supposed to be messy!!!  Your kid has an "accident" and wets himself?  Sure it's embarassing, but nowhere near as embarassing as a video of him on YouTube peeing into a garbage can or crapping in some grassy area on the park.

You want to teach your kids Elimination Communication?  Do it at home.  You take your kids out to a mall / park / any public place?  You follow society's acceptable rules about your body's evacuation schedule.  You don't like those rules?  Stay the hell at home!!!

End rant.



			
				S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Just plain LAZY parenting. IMHO.



Quite agree with you, S.M.A.  I can't stand people like this, who think the rest of us are the problem.

My hat is off to the parents who GIVE A CRAP about their kids!!!  Good on you, and keep up the good work!!!

Rev


----------



## JMesh (5 Sep 2013)

No, seriously:

To ensure every child 'wins', Ontario athletic association removes ball from soccer



> According to Association spokesperson, Helen Dabney-Coyle, "By removing the ball, it's absolutely impossible to say 'this team won' and 'this team lost' or 'this child is better at soccer than that child.'"
> 
> "We want our children to grow up learning that *sport is not about competition, rather it's about using your imagination. If you imagine you're good at soccer, then, you are*."



http://www.cbc.ca/thisisthat/blog/2013/09/03/to-ensure-every-child-wins-ontario-athletic-association-removes-ball-from-soccer/


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Sep 2013)

JMesh said:
			
		

> No, seriously:
> 
> To ensure every child 'wins', Ontario athletic association removes ball from soccer
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/thisisthat/blog/2013/09/03/to-ensure-every-child-wins-ontario-athletic-association-removes-ball-from-soccer/



Well I guess that means I can imagine being a USN SEAL Team Six member....there fore I am.....


 :

Is this for real....I mean......I thought I had heard it all....apparently I haven't


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2013)

Yup!  They will grow up thinking that they are really good at their job and therefore they will be........Wait a minute!  We already have so many of those types kicking around; legends in their own minds.  

This is a story that is way behind the times.


 >



 :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is this for real....I mean......I thought I had heard it all....apparently I haven't



It's from This is That which is (apparently) CBC's version of The Onion.

So, no, it's not for real....


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Sep 2013)

Can you say Toronto Maple Leafs?


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Sep 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Can you say Toronto Maple Leafs?



Winnipeg Blue Bombers

Hows that?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Winnipeg Blue Bombers
> 
> Hows that?





			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Can you say Toronto Maple Leafs?



They look kinda different, but sounded the same when I read them


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Sep 2013)

Ummmm you all know that this just a _satire_ like 22 minutes right!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Sep 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Ummmm you all know that this just a _satire_ like 22 minutes right!



Like I said....



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's from This is That which is (apparently) CBC's version of The Onion.
> 
> So, no, it's not for real....


----------



## Danjanou (6 Sep 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Ummmm you all know that this just a _satire_ like 22 minutes  used to be once, before it stopped being funny and entertaining right



FTFY


----------



## JMesh (6 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's from This is That which is (apparently) CBC's version of The Onion.
> 
> So, no, it's not for real....



I got duped? And just days after I called people on the Harper twerking story...


----------



## CougarKing (10 Sep 2013)

This takes the cake for absolutely the most retarded thing I've have ever heard:  :facepalm:

link



> *Does size matter? Study suggests men with smaller testicles are better dads*
> 
> In a study to figure out why some men are more involved fathers than others, a team of researchers have found that this trait seems to have a connection to testicle size, suggesting that evolution has keyed men to have a trade-off between mating and parenting ability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Transporter (10 Sep 2013)

Dumbest thing I heard said today? Hmmm... gotta be the USAF LtCol who asked me if my CADPAT was flannel... no joke.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2013)

And reminiscent of the McDonald's lawsuit in the U.S.  Here we have someone who wants the government to regulate how hot a beverage can be.   :

Posting multiple links for the comments but the first one (article and comments) is the best.   :nod:

Government must legislate lukewarm tea

Woman scalded by tea wants regulation of hot drinks

Should Tim Hortons change its beverage-temperature ways because of one scalded customer?


----------



## Seyek (12 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And reminiscent of the McDonald's lawsuit in the U.S.  Here we have someone who wants the government to regulate how hot a beverage can be.   :
> 
> Posting multiple links for the comments but the first one (article and comments) is the best.   :nod:
> 
> ...



Started reading the first article and it's already wrong. There was no multi-million reward in that coffee case, it was drastically reduced in appeal and settlement (the exact amount is confidential I believe). Important to note also is that the woman sued only for about $20,000, to cover expenses related to the incident in which she suffered burns to just shy of a quarter of her body and required two years of skin grafting and other treatment to recover. The large amount was initially awarded by the court as punishment for Mcdonalds for being aware of the issue (more than 700 other complaints and lawsuits regarding burn injuries) and not taking any action.

Apparently a minor reduction in temperature would be enough to still provide a hot drink, but avoid multi-year crippling injuries, a quick google search seems to indicate that a small temperature reduction would have little to no effect on the drink itself, but substantially reduce burn risks. I know I've spilled drinks on myself made at home without suffering severe burns, though I've never measured the temperatures (tempted to now to see how it compares), so apparently my coffee and tea at home are just fine while being cooler than what's served at Tims or Mcdonalds (having spilled the water from the kettle on myself and suffering only a very minor burn if anything from it).

Not to say that legislation is needed, just pointing out that the common story of woman burned herself and got millions is somewhat misrepresenting what happened, and that it's not necessarily a bad idea to look into if coffee/tea can be served at lower temperatures, or if more secure lids could be used. Also the comments are stupid, but it is the internet, she didn't spill it on herself, it spilled out from the cupholder when the car (also not being driven by her) got into a collision. 

Attached is the picture of the woman in question's leg.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2013)

I enjoyed reading the article for its sarcasm, not for its "facts".    :

Most of the comments are made by people who apparently have no reading comprehension (or who were unaware of the whole story).  I wonder why she hasn't tried suing the manufacturer of the car for shallow cup holders or her ex-husband for getting in the accident?

And yes I've seen the pictures.  I still want my hot drinks served hot, thank you.


----------



## Seyek (12 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I enjoyed reading the article for its sarcasm, not for its "facts".    :
> 
> Most of the comments are made by people who apparently have no reading comprehension (or who were unaware of the whole story).  I wonder why she hasn't tried suing the manufacturer of the car for shallow cup holders or her ex-husband for getting in the accident?
> 
> And yes I've seen the pictures.  I still want my hot drinks served hot, thank you.



Don't disagree with hot drinks being hot, just disagree with some people's assertion that the matter is absurd, if it can still be served hot, but not quite hot enough to cause horrifying burns, while still being tea/coffee then I'd be fine with that too. And some places do serve their drinks cooler, while still being good.

The suing comment is a tad unfair, as she isn't suing anyone, just suggested that it's an issue that should be looked into.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2013)

Perhaps the solution is "No drive-throughs".  You want a coffee/tea; you walk in and purchase it at the counter.  A lot of these people could use the exercise.   >


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2013)

Seyek said:
			
		

> The suing comment is a tad unfair, as she isn't suing anyone, just suggested that it's an issue that should be looked into.



No she didn't, however she did file a claim against Tim Horton's insurance:



> Marchant, who is self-employed, filed a claim with Tim Hortons in the hopes it would assist her in covering the costs of her medical supplies.
> 
> But a letter from ClaimsPro, the adjustor for the coffee chain, states: "Our investigation has found no liability on our insured [Tim Hortons]. As such we are respectfully denying your request for compensation."



Source:  http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/09/11/lisa-marchant-hot-drink-regulations_n_3905668.html




			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps the solution is "No drive-throughs".  You want a coffee/tea; you walk in and purchase it at the counter.  A lot of these people could use the exercise.   >



Yep.  If you're so concerned about a hot liquid spilling, then purchase and consume it in the restaurant.  Or, buy a damn travel mug.



Edit to add:  Read through the "Most Ridiculous Lawsuits" slideshow at the link.  Hilarious....if you have a sense of humour.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Sep 2013)

Listen to you two -- suggesting that people be responsible for their behaviour.   :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Listen to you two -- suggesting that people be responsible for their behaviour.   :rofl:



So if I have my BB out and I'm talking on it while driving, I'm breaking the law. How about a law that says "no having hot non alcoholic drinks when you're driving" or words to that effect.

 :facepalm:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So if I have my BB out and I'm talking on it while driving, I'm breaking the law. How about a law that says "no having hot non alcoholic drinks when you're driving" or words to that effect.
> 
> :facepalm:


What about hot alcoholic drinks?  Oh wait... that's already covered somewhere.

I always found this whole topic of making sure coffee cups are labelled with "Caution, Hot" and people suing if they are burnt by a hot drink due to their own actions complete garbage.  If the cup itself mallfunctions and launches the hot liquid into your eyes, that's a little different.  Again it goes back to no one wanting to take responsibility for a dumb decision they did... it has to be someone elses fault.

2x  :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So if I have my BB out and I'm talking on it while driving, I'm breaking the law. How about a law that says "no having hot non alcoholic drinks when you're driving" or words to that effect.
> 
> :facepalm:



Actually, in some provinces, the law applies to anything that distracts a driver, not just a handheld cellphone.  It could be a KFC drumstick, a sandwich, an iPod, a tablet, newspaper/magazine, whatever may distract a driver from full concentration on their driving.  Spouses, however, are not included.....  ;D


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, in some provinces, the law applies to anything that distracts a driver, not just a handheld cellphone.  It could be a KFC drumstick, a sandwich, an iPod, a tablet, newspaper/magazine, whatever may distract a driver from full concentration on their driving.  Spouses, however, are not included.....  ;D



The girls with the pencil eye liner things drive me up the wall. One slam on the breaks and no more eyeball.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2013)

Oddest one I saw, other than the women (plural) doing their makeup or hair, was a guy actually brushing his teeth while driving down a blvd.


----------



## GR66 (12 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Oddest one I saw, other than the women (plural) doing their makeup or hair, was a guy actually brushing his teeth while driving down a blvd.



It's amazing what you see people doing while driving.  I've seen people eating, shaving, doing makeup, flossing, curling their hair, plucking eyebrows, reading books/newspapers, making coffee on a small plug-in coffee maker, and doing Sudoku.  I actually had a boss ask me to change the fonts on our reports so that it was easier for him to read while he was driving.  He couldn't understand why his partner and I refused to accommodate him.


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, in some provinces, the law applies to anything that distracts a driver, not just a handheld cellphone.  It could be a KFC drumstick, a sandwich, an iPod, a tablet, newspaper/magazine, whatever may distract a driver from full concentration on their driving.  Spouses, however, are not included.....  ;D



How could a KFC drumstick distra.............................................................................. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm KFC.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (16 Sep 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> How could a KFC drumstick distra.............................................................................. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm KFC.



LOL, hilarious!

Taken from the Ridiculist, a CNN segment by host Anderson Cooper

"Could the show "Breaking Bad" be as addictive as the drug it portrays? When cable service went out in Connecticut, some fans proved they could not do without their weekly fix. One person even called 911 to report the outage"

Caller needs his fix


----------



## CougarKing (27 Sep 2013)

:  :

The way I see it, this isn't as bad as a "naughty nurse" costume...not by a long shot.

Link



> *Walmart Yanks Scandalous Kids' Costume After Uproar*
> 
> *Following accusations from parents that Walmart was sexualizing toddlers by offering a “Naughty Leopard” Halloween costume for little girls, the retail giant stopped selling the item, both in stores and online, on Thursday. *
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Oct 2013)

"Is it OK if I do cocaine while I'm on these antibiotics?"

 :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2013)

Some girl in the bar where I'm at: "The 50 yard line in hockey. What do they call that?"


----------



## fake penguin (17 Oct 2013)

So I am at work and helping a contractor load his truck. Somehow we get talking about how he is from Ontario and he has worked with a lot of Newfoundlanders. He starts to tell me how he love to go to Newfoundland small out port and get into a fight. He thinks if he goes to Newfoundland and the locals hears his mainlander accent, they will want to fight him because he is an outsider. I just thought anyone let alone a 41 year old man talking like this was ridiculous. Now I look at this guy and think " I can't have an adult conversation with this guy".


----------



## cupper (17 Oct 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> So I am at work and helping a contractor load his truck. Somehow we get talking about how he is from Ontario and he has worked with a lot of Newfoundlanders. He starts to tell me how he love to go to Newfoundland small out port and get into a fight. He thinks if he goes to Newfoundland and the locals hears his mainlander accent, they will want to fight him because he is an outsider. I just thought anyone let alone a 41 year old man talking like this was ridiculous. Now I look at this guy and think " I can't have an adult conversation with this guy".



Should'a given him a good slug, then said "There I saved you a trip." ;D


----------



## Goose15 (18 Oct 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> "Is it OK if I do cocaine while I'm on these antibiotics?"
> 
> :facepalm:



 :rofl:


----------



## Goose15 (18 Oct 2013)

Watching a hockey game.....

Girl: Hey, what's that red line in the middle of the ice called?

Me: The Red Line.

Girl: Yeah what's it called?

Me: The Red Line.

Girl: No! What's it called?!

Me: That red line in the middle of the ice is called the Red Line.

Girl: You just don't get my question!!!!!!!!

Me: ..................................


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Oct 2013)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Watching a hockey game.....
> 
> Girl: Hey, what's that red line in the middle of the ice called?
> 
> ...



Who's on First?


----------



## Goose15 (18 Oct 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Who's on First?



 :rofl:

Wish I had this video at the time!


----------



## Goose15 (18 Oct 2013)

A relative who lives in Toronto: "Toronto is really the only city in Ontario, everything else is just trees and stuff."


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Oct 2013)

From a relative in Edmonton: "We're still the City of Champions!"


----------



## Sadukar09 (21 Oct 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Who's on First?




Using Bing video to watch a Youtube video.

 :'(


----------



## Danjanou (22 Oct 2013)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> A relative who lives in Toronto: "Toronto is really the only city in Ontario, everything else is just trees and stuff."



I don't get it. You mean there is actually something north of Steeles?  8)


----------



## Robert0288 (22 Oct 2013)

http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/new-ottawa-mom-says-she-didn-t-even-know-she-was-pregnant-1.1507504



> An Ottawa couple had been planning to spend this week packing boxes and getting ready for a move across the province. Instead, they are adjusting to their sudden new status as parents, after welcoming a baby boy they didn't even know was on the way.
> 
> On Sunday night, Kendra Reid, 23, says she was having trouble sleeping and feeling cramps when she decided to tiptoe to the bathroom without disturbing her fiancé, Mitch Stone, 33.
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I don't get it. You mean there is actually something north of Steeles?  8)



Yes! They discovered a feral civilization 400km North of Toronto 3 months ago. They are currently studying these strange people!


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Oct 2013)

http://videos.komando.com/watch/2402/viral-videos-hilarious-video-about-deer-crossing-signs

This is not hilarious this is the stupidest woman on earth


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Oct 2013)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Yes! They discovered a feral civilization 400km North of Toronto 3 months ago. They are currently studying these strange people!



Wait until they discover there is a civilization in Western Canada......


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> http://videos.komando.com/watch/2402/viral-videos-hilarious-video-about-deer-crossing-signs
> 
> This is not hilarious this is the stupidest woman on earth



This truly is the stupidest person ever..me listening -> :rofl:


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Wait until they discover there is a civilization in Western Canada......


I don't think that will be for at least 10 years...maybe 15


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Wait until they discover there is a civilization in Western Canada......



For a Maritimer that would be Ontario.


----------



## cupper (22 Oct 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> http://videos.komando.com/watch/2402/viral-videos-hilarious-video-about-deer-crossing-signs
> 
> This is not hilarious this is the stupidest woman on earth



I've got the same beef about falling rock zones. :nod:


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2014)

This story was discussed in this thread back in late Feb. 2013. So, I will add an update here.

Jan 14 2014

"A York Regional Police officer at the centre of a racially-charged dispute has sued his employer for $15-million.

Dameian Muirhead, and his wife Chantall, also a longtime York Police constable, accuse the force of causing them “humiliation and embarrassment accompanied by feelings of insecurity and anxiety,” by the force’s handling of a public complaint against Muirhead."
http://metronews.ca/news/toronto/909155/york-cop-dameian-muirhead-sues-police-force-for-15-million/

National Post

"Nearly a year after York Regional Police Const. Dameian Muirhead became a minor folk hero after reportedly being disciplined for not investigating racial slurs made against him, Chief Eric Jolliffe issued a statement Monday saying the officer was actually being disciplined for something else entirely."
http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/13/york-officer-wasnt-disciplined-for-not-investigating-racial-slurs-against-him-but-for-something-else-entirely-chief-says/


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2014)

Human rights complaint launched to ban eggs and dairy from Ontario elementary school

They came for our peanuts and we were silent. Because who really needs peanuts, anyway? But the idea of banning eggs and dairy from an Ontario elementary school, from the milk in the cafeteria, to cheese in the sandwiches, to the pudding in the pudding packs? That seems to be one bridge too far.

This takes the Cake.

More at link
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/complaint-launched-ban-eggs-dairy-ontario-elementary-school-171416133.html


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2014)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Human rights complaint launched to ban eggs and dairy from Ontario elementary school
> 
> They came for our peanuts and we were silent. Because who really needs peanuts, anyway? But the idea of banning eggs and dairy from an Ontario elementary school, from the milk in the cafeteria, to cheese in the sandwiches, to the pudding in the pudding packs? That seems to be one bridge too far.
> 
> This takes the Cake.



I read that one this morning.  Ridiculous.  So kids should starve all day while at school?   :


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I read that one this morning.  Ridiculous.  So kids should starve all day while at school?   :



Epic stupidity IMO.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I read that one this morning.  Ridiculous.  So kids should starve all day while at school?   :



Then they will sue for not providing your kids with a balanced diet that includes all Canada's Food Groups...... >


http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/19/mothers-meal-of-meat-potatoes-carrots-milk-not-good-enough-for-daycare-charged-10-to-add-ritz-crackers/


----------



## myself.only (15 Jan 2014)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Human rights complaint launched to ban eggs and dairy from Ontario elementary school
> 
> This takes the Cake.



Literally.  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (15 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then they will sue for not providing your kids with a balanced diet that includes all Canada's Food Groups...... >
> 
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/19/mothers-meal-of-meat-potatoes-carrots-milk-not-good-enough-for-daycare-charged-10-to-add-ritz-crackers/



Exactly.

We are creating a society of victims.

I couldn't help but think about this story in the context of the recent story out of Manitoba where a mother was charged $10 by a day care because she hadn't provided the 4 food groups in her childs lunch.

If it wasn't so damn tragic, I'd be laughing my tail off....


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2014)

Here's a healthy alternative to eggs, milk, bread, etc:


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then they will sue for not providing your kids with a balanced diet that includes all Canada's Food Groups...... >
> 
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/19/mothers-meal-of-meat-potatoes-carrots-milk-not-good-enough-for-daycare-charged-10-to-add-ritz-crackers/





			
				Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I couldn't help but think about this story in the context of the recent story out of Manitoba where a mother was charged $10 by a day care because she hadn't provided the 4 food groups in her childs lunch.



Ah, but here's the irony:



> Ms. Bartkiw was even on the board of directors that helped craft the fine-giving policy after a new director wanted to do more to ensure parents met the provincially mandated guidelines, which encourages daycares to serve the four food groups listed in Canada’s Food Guide.



So, she did it to herself.


----------



## Bluebulldog (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ah, but here's the irony:
> 
> So, she did it to herself.



LOL. Wow. Just wow.

And of course the recent story today about the young muslim lad who has difficulties in his Akido school.....

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/14/teen-felt-degraded-after-teacher-divided-aikido-classes-by-gender-following-male-students-religious-request/

...accommodations all around.....for all!


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2014)

That does it. Due to my allergies to cats, short haired dogs, grass and dust I am going to DEMAND the Army provide me an environment in which I can work....... > just kidding.

So much "poor me poor me".

It incenses me. :rage:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> That does it. Due to my allergies to cats, short haired dogs, grass and dust I am going to DEMAND the Army provide me an environment in which I can work....... > just kidding.



It does: It's called the inside of your NBC gear.


----------



## Pusser (15 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then they will sue for not providing your kids with a balanced diet that includes all Canada's Food Groups...... >
> 
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/19/mothers-meal-of-meat-potatoes-carrots-milk-not-good-enough-for-daycare-charged-10-to-add-ritz-crackers/



Ritz Crackers would be pretty far down on any credible list of "healthy" choices.  The reason they taste so good is that they are so full of fat and salt they can't help, but be delicious.  As for healthy grains - not so much.

I don't think I've had a Ritz cracker in over two years.  Now they're all I can think about...


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Ritz Crackers would be pretty far down on any credible list of "healthy" choices.  The reason they taste so good is that they are so full of fat and salt they can't help, but be delicious.  As for healthy grains - not so much.
> 
> I don't think I've had a Ritz cracker in over two years.  Now they're all I can think about...



I haven't had one in just as long.  The wife will not buy any food that has preservatives and chemicals that one can not pronounce in them.




I think the solution is quite simple really.  To follow all of these new "Regulations"; simply do not have children.  You can't go wrong then.



As for "allergies" now being flaunted as a "Disability", will that mean that all but a few parking spots in the Malls will now be marked for the Handicapped?


 >


----------



## Delaney1986 (15 Jan 2014)

People should be teaching their kids about being careful around foods they are allergic to. You can't control everyone for your entire life...

In middle school one of my friends was severely allergic to citrus, so naturally, she chose 5alive as her lunch drink that day from the vending machine. You can't fix stupid...

The increase in food allergies is really just nature's way of amping up natural selection...

 >


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> It does: It's called the inside of your NBC gear.



Touché sir.....well played.


----------



## Bluebulldog (15 Jan 2014)

One of the main factors involved with the increase in allergies has been the prevalence of anti-bacterial soaps, and over use of sanitizers.

A histamine response is the body identifying something foreign and trying to protect itself. If parents would let their kids play in the dirt, get licked by dogs, etc. They would actually be doing the kid a favour.

Doctors have now actually reversed their position on introducing peanuts to kids. They're now saying you can give a 6 month to 1 year old child peanut butter. ( which my wife and I did anyhow....screw parenting by the books). Of course the downside is that despite my son loving peanut butter, we have to make sandwiches he takes to school with WOW Butter ( toasted soya spread).

I am however of the opinion that indeed, natural selection should be allowed to take place in some instances....


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jan 2014)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> One of the main factors involved with the increase in allergies has been the prevalence of anti-bacterial soaps, and over use of sanitizers.
> 
> A histamine response is the body identifying something foreign and trying to protect itself. If parents would let their kids play in the dirt, get licked by dogs, etc. They would actually be doing the kid a favour.



I did not know this.... No wonder I rarely get sick. I have only had one flu vaccine within approximately the last 5 or 6 years (which was last week because my woman wanted me to have one) and I have not taken a sick day from work in nearly 3 or close to 4 years. I will get a headache every now and then, but that is it... I grew up in the country, played in the dirt, was around animals all my life, etc... Makes a lot of sense now haha  ;D

*edit for wording*


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2014)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> No wonder I rarely get sick. I have only had one flu vaccine within approximately the last 5 or 6 years



Vaccines are _quite_ different from anti-bacterial soaps and sanitizers.   :


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jan 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Vaccines are _quite_ different from anti-bacterial soaps and sanitizers.   :



  :facepalm:
Well I do use a lot of sanitizers at my work as I work in a hospital setting... Don't want to get them germs from everyone


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jan 2014)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> One of the main factors involved with the increase in allergies has been the prevalence of anti-bacterial soaps, and over use of sanitizers.
> 
> A histamine response is the body identifying something foreign and trying to protect itself. If parents would let their kids play in the dirt, get licked by dogs, etc. They would actually be doing the kid a favour.
> 
> ...




And now he's going to grow boobs and need a training bra and his own water fountain, and, and...


----------



## Pusser (16 Jan 2014)

I always got a kick out of the folks who would rush to sanitize any baby item dropped on the floor - guess they never noticed baby sharing chew toys with the dog...


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I always got a kick out of the folks who would rush to sanitize any baby item dropped on the floor - guess they never noticed baby sharing chew toys with the dog...



My sweet little granddaughter ate rabbit turds once.

No allergies noted......


----------



## Teflon (17 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My sweet little granddaughter ate rabbit turds once.
> 
> No allergies noted......



I can only imagine the horror of trying to go through life with a life threating allergy to rabbit turds!!!!!  anic:

 ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (17 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My sweet little granddaughter ate rabbit turds once.
> 
> No allergies noted......



But a clear indicator that indeed some traits are genetic.....


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jan 2014)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I can only imagine the horror of trying to go through life with a life threating allergy to rabbit turds!!!!!  anic:
> 
> ;D


She's fine and enjoys hanging upside down by her ankles. Strange but very amusing kid.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I always got a kick out of the folks who would rush to sanitize any baby item dropped on the floor - guess they never noticed baby sharing chew toys with the dog...



that would be a First Baby

for 2nd baby

Soother hits floor, parents washes it off

for 3rd baby
Soother hits floor, parents wipes it off

for 4th baby
Soother hits floor, parents sticks it back in mouth

for 5th baby
Parent does not notice soother has fallen out and kid wailing, parent is pleased that trip to the mall is completed with the correct number of kids coming home, parent is even happier all kids are actually theirs and they didn't accidentally switch kids along the way..


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My sweet little granddaughter ate rabbit turds once.
> 
> No allergies noted......


"These raisins aren't as sweet as the ones in the box, Grampa".


----------



## Pusser (17 Jan 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> for 5th baby
> Parent does not notice soother has fallen out and kid wailing, parent is pleased that trip to the mall is completed with the correct number of kids coming home, parent is even happier all kids are actually theirs and they didn't accidentally switch kids along the way..



If they're screamin,' they're breathin.'


----------



## Brandonfw (17 Jan 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> that would be a First Baby
> 
> for 2nd baby
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHAHA! Made me laugh quite hard actually. Love it!


----------



## a_majoor (18 Jan 2014)

From the WSJ, one of America's dumber "progressive" economic commentators offers an startlingly different take on 20th century history:

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304149404579326711903120476?mod=WSJ_Opinion_MIDDLETopOpinion



> *A Brief History of the World*
> Former Enron adviser Paul Krugman recounts the history of Europe, beginning with the Depression:
> 
> _In the 1930s most European countries eventually abandoned economic orthodoxy: They went off the gold standard; they stopped trying to balance their budgets; and some of them began large military buildups that had the side effect of providing economic stimulus. The result was a strong recovery from 1933 onward.
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> From the WSJ, one of America's dumber "progressive" economic commentators offers an startlingly different take on 20th century history:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304149404579326711903120476?mod=WSJ_Opinion_MIDDLETopOpinion



Um I am pretty sure something bad happened called WWII and The Holocaust.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jan 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> There's no elision there; we go straight from "a strong recovery" starting in 1933 to modern Europe. Does Krugman know who else was strong from 1933 onward?


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jan 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> From the WSJ, one of America's dumber "progressive" economic commentators offers an startlingly different take on 20th century history:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304149404579326711903120476?mod=WSJ_Opinion_MIDDLETopOpinion



As usual the Wall Street Journal is having great fun taking a few sentences in Paul Krugman's article out of context.
Try reading the entire article here and it might be a more worthwhile use of your time.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2014)

Not so dumb question found on FaceBook:


Question of the year:

We are always hearing about how the Old Age Pension is going to run out of money,
How come we never hear about how Welfare is running out of money?

What's interesting is that the first group worked for their money.....The second didn't.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jan 2014)

Had dinner with my brother-in-law. He's a doctor, well educated, worked in the US and Canada, is in his mid-40s  and has raised two kids. Alberta based.

During conversation I mentioned something about WW2. He said 'when was that?'. I kind of paused, thinking he's winding me up, but no, he has no idea about either WW1 or WW2, or any other conflict. Nothing, nada, zip. He knew I had served in Northern Ireland with the British Army but had zero idea about that conflict either beyond it being in Ireland and having something to do with the Catholics and Protestants. 

He had heard a bit about the Holocaust, but had no idea if that was a 20 years ago or at the start of the last century. Really.

I was struck dumb. Here's a guy who treated gunshot victims at Cook County hospital, is a recognized leader in his field in the area of poison control and emergency medicine, at one time seriously considered joining the CF (to get them to pay for his medical schooling of course), who traveled to Aceh province to help out after the tsunami, and he has no idea about just about anything outside of his relatively narrow professional interests.

His, grown adult, kids are equally clueless about this stuff.

Arrrggg.....


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Had dinner with my brother-in-law. He's a doctor, well educated, worked in the US and Canada, is in his mid-40s  and has raised two kids. Alberta based.
> 
> During conversation I mentioned something about WW2. He said 'when was that?'. I kind of paused, thinking he's winding me up, but no, he has no idea about either WW1 or WW2, or any other conflict. Nothing, nada, zip. He knew I had served in Northern Ireland with the British Army but had zero idea about that conflict either beyond it being in Ireland and having something to do with the Catholics and Protestants.
> 
> ...



So smart, they are stupid.  Not quite the Dunning-Kruger Effect though.


----------



## blackberet17 (4 Feb 2014)

Before my VAC-CF double life, I taught school.

One year, as Remembrance Day approached, I realized there was no curriculum for Grade 7 for Canadian Military History. Nada. Zip.

The students thought it was all for a war fought a bazillion years ago. So, I spent a week teaching, from scratch, the First World War, so they'd have a basic understanding of the importance of Remembrance.

When I mentioned it to my fellow Social Studies colleague, her response was, "You mean there _was_ a First World War?"


----------



## ajp (5 Feb 2014)

I found it funny that you think we believe PEI has a Grade 7.   > ;D


----------



## Delaney1986 (12 Feb 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Had dinner with my brother-in-law. He's a doctor, well educated, worked in the US and Canada, is in his mid-40s  and has raised two kids. Alberta based.
> 
> During conversation I mentioned something about WW2. He said 'when was that?'. I kind of paused, thinking he's winding me up, but no, he has no idea about either WW1 or WW2, or any other conflict. Nothing, nada, zip. He knew I had served in Northern Ireland with the British Army but had zero idea about that conflict either beyond it being in Ireland and having something to do with the Catholics and Protestants.
> 
> ...





"Auntie Cheye, what are Nazis?"

I don't think I have ever been as excited as when my nieces started asking me questions about the World Wars. Not just because I studied Military History but because I rubbed off on them and they cared enough to learn. So important for kids to learn about this stuff...I always try to throw some tidbits in there when I'm around them all,


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Feb 2014)

ajp said:
			
		

> I found it funny that you think we believe PEI has a Grade 7.   > ;D



Whoops.  :-[


----------



## Miss Jak (17 Feb 2014)

"Blondes have brains..."  :rofl:


----------



## Goose15 (17 Feb 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> that would be a First Baby
> 
> for 2nd baby
> 
> ...



I have heard my parents say this so many times :rofl:


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Not dumbest really but definitely funniest:

"I have a prediction: it will be Scandinavia vs North America for Gold."


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Feb 2014)

"President Yanukovych has been made illegitimate. It's very worrying, especially because Russia lost in hockey, they'll be in a bad mood. We fear Russia's involvement in Ukraine," Trudeau said.

"Just because of hockey?" asked Guy Lepage, the show's host.

"No. That's trying to bring a light view in a situation that's extremely serious," Trudeau said.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/justin-trudeau-under-fire-for-ukraine-joke-1.2549392

 :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (2 Mar 2014)

*McDonald's customer files 1.5 million dollar lawsuit over napkin dispute*

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/world/archives/2014/03/20140301-151354.html



> SUN NEWS NETWORK
> 
> A McDonald's customer has filed a 1.5 MILLION dollar lawsuit against the fast food behemoth for 'undue mental anguish' after he only received one napkin with his order.
> TMZ reports that Webster Lucas claims he was scammed out of extra napkins. When he asked for more, the manager of the California McDonald's insisted he already had some.
> ...



And what makes this even dumber is that they have napkin dispensers at separate station.


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2014)

Hopefully the judge just looks at the complainant and the legal team and puts the big capital hockey stick to his forehead, slams the gavel down and tells him to pay the respondent's lawyer and the court...

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2014)

Words fail me.

Humanists Sue To Tear Down WWI Memorial Shaped Like Cross

The American Humanist Association filed suit in federal court in Maryland this week calling for the Bladensburg Peace Cross to be torn down.

More at link.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Mar 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me.
> 
> Humanists Sue To Tear Down WWI Memorial Shaped Like Cross
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Mar 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Words fail me.
> 
> Humanists Sue To Tear Down WWI Memorial Shaped Like Cross
> 
> ...



They should be told politely to frig off.....soldiers died so you could spout the BS you spout. Be offended.....we don't frickin care.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2014)

The judge should declare it a de facto grave marker.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> They should be told politely to frig off.....soldiers died so you could spout the BS you spout. Be offended.....we don't frickin care.



Actually, we do frickin care and are offended that these numpties should even contemplate to suggest such ignorant desires to tear down a memorial cross.


----------



## cupper (4 Mar 2014)

Today's youth need to get over themselves and their sense of entitlement.

 :facepalm:

*Teen Sues Parents, Claiming They Owe Her Money For College*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/03/04/285887838/teen-sues-parents-claiming-they-owe-her-money-for-college



> A judge held an unusual hearing in New Jersey on Tuesday: a lawsuit brought by an 18-year-old who says her parents kicked her out of their house. Rachel Canning is seeking to force her parents to give her financial support and money for college, in addition to pay for tuition at her private school.
> 
> Superior Court Family Division Judge Peter Bogaard, who heard the case in Morristown, N.J., on Tuesday afternoon, denied Canning's requests in what's seen as the first round of hearings in the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## my72jeep (10 Mar 2014)

I was in my local gun store on Saturday looking at a Semi MG34 and wondering if I could slide it past my wife. when I over heard a young Native  who was drooling over a Russian SKS say "I don't need a PAL I have a Status Card."


----------



## Occam (11 Mar 2014)

Comments on the missing Malaysian Airlines flight story on CBC.  So many contenders, but I've chosen a few real winners:

 - _Could the public help in the search by using Google Earth ( is that name? ). Hasn't that been used before to look for missing planes on land?_

 - _all cellphones have GPS even when turned off. why are they not following GPS tracks of the cell phones of the people on the plane to where they disappear? incompetence?_

 - _Hubble telescope can see galaxies millions of light years away as big as pizza. It surely can see debris in Gulf of Thailand, use it._


----------



## Robert0288 (11 Mar 2014)

Those are special people


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2014)

Sexism blamed for criticism of Alberta Premier Alison Redford’s travel expenses

It took a while, but someone's finally played the sexism card in the long-running debate over Alberta Premier Alison Redford's expenses.

Calgary Herald columnist Karin Klassen flipped it over Monday, counter-attacking critics who've called out Redford over what's being considered profligate use of the government jet and top-shelf airline travel.

"This is precisely why women don't go into politics," Klassen fumes. "The attacks on Premier Alison Redford, over her supposedly egregious misuse of the government plane, couldn't be more about her gender if we'd hidden a cocktail napkin in her seat-back and told her women don't belong in the province's cockpit."

That, of course, refers to the flap last week over a handwritten note left by a WestJet passenger objecting to the female pilot commanding his flight.

That's right. Questioning Redford's travel tab is the same as some mouth-breather's ridiculous complaint about the presence of estrogen in the cockpit, according to Klassen.

More at link

This Klassen must be a freaking idiot.....   :


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Mar 2014)

This Klassen, however, is worth remembering:

http://www.mts.ca/cindy/biography.html


----------



## GreenMarine (11 Mar 2014)

Me "I'm going to get a Cold pack from the base Hospital."

Boss "Whats a Cold Pack?"


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This Klassen must be a freaking idiot.....   :





			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> This Klassen, however, is worth remembering:
> 
> http://www.mts.ca/cindy/biography.html



I think she spent too much time skating around in circles, and it made her dizzy.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Me "I'm going to get a Cold pack from the base Hospital."
> 
> Boss "Whats a Cold Pack?"



You could have replied "Its a cold six pack...."


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2014)

It's like a hot pack, but cold.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2014)

My Facebook feeds this week.




> This is a game changer.


No it's not. It's a stupid article on Facebook.



> You won't believe what happens to the girl in this video


More like I won't care. It's a lame attempt at reverse psychology to watch some video of someone in all likelihood being an idiot.



> This 14 year old just wrote the most important poem you'll read this year


Nope I doubt it.



> *picture of a kid holding up a sign reading*
> My mom said if I get 100'000 likes then she will quit smoking


Your mom is an idiot. She should quit smoking because  it's healthier for you and so she will live longer, not so you can see how many people click a mouse button.



> I just went through a traumatic event, I'm going to post a story about it on facebook and try to make it go viral then act surprised and upset when complete strangers on the internet make asshole comments





> I'm posting a selfie picture of me standing in the bathroom, don't be too hard on me I hate this picture


If you hate the picture you wouldn't be posting it, which isn't that big of a deal if you don't because you literally have 1400 other pictures of yourself all in the same pose.



> You won't believe..


Bla bla bla

Last but not least
Vaguebooking


> Poster 1- I can't believe what just happened





> Poster 2- What happened?





> Poster 3- Ya whats going on, are you okay?





> Poster 4- I wanna know too, whats up?





> Poster 1- I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## BorisK (12 Mar 2014)

I'm the first to champion the need for a healthy population but I laughed when I heard :

Protestor on Bloor street in Toronto : '...and worldwide healthcare for everyone is a liberal idea that we can all enjoy!  Just think, It will all be free! No one will have to pay!'

*facepalm* : No one eh?


Edited to include :



			
				cupper said:
			
		

> It's like a hot pack, but cold.


----------



## Robert0288 (12 Mar 2014)

I can just see them trying to explain free health care by stating that the government just needs to print more money to pay for it.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2014)

Saw a bumper sticker last night that read:

*Stop for Moose*
It could save your life

For anyone who needs to learn that off of a bumper sticker, I think we should just let Darwin do his thing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Saw a bumper sticker last night that read:
> 
> *Stop for Moose*
> It could save your life
> ...


Good point - I'm guessing those that could stop, did ....


----------



## Strike (12 Mar 2014)

The aliens are at it again...

http://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.1724931

 ;D


----------



## brihard (12 Mar 2014)

I actually saw a bumper sticker yesterday- "What happens in chicken stays in chicken".

It's weird, I thought most of our vets up here were Patricias.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2014)

‘Frozen’ Gay Conspiracy Theory

Frozen might just be the most talked-about kids movie since Toy Story, but it’s not all accolades and awards for the Oscar-winning animated flick. There is a fear campaign mounting against the film, warning conservative parents and grandparents to keep their impressionable young children away from what some believe is a musical advertisement for the gay agenda. 

It seems to have started with Kathryn Skaggs who, according to the title of her blog, is “A Well-Behaved Mormon Woman.” After being dragged against her will three different times by three sets of grandchildren to see Frozen, Skaggs couldn’t “Let It Go” any longer. After the third viewing she was convinced: This beloved movie, with its top-notch animation and its catchy theme song doesn’t just have homosexual undertones (what Disney movie doesn’t?) but is 108 minutes of pure gay propaganda! “It is apparent that the very best talent within the industry was called upon for every facet of producing and bringing [Frozen] to the big screen: illustrators; animators; writers; composers; singing artist; actors; etc., in order to woo its intended audience, parents, into a frozen-state, which would then allow liberalism to indoctrinate children,” Skaggs wrote in lengthy blog post last month.

More at link

Also, link to Skaggs' Blog

Seriously lady?  I think your head isn't quite screwed on properly....   :


----------



## KerryBlue (18 Mar 2014)

From Facebook, potentially a future member of the CF



> yes i get that i guess i just didnt think people with phd's and shit would be going infantry doesnt really make sense to me why did they waste all that time/money on college and university just to decide they dont want to do it ive always wanted to go army so i never wasted my time with anything else sure i got distracted adn had my troubles as a teen but the second i found out i could join with a grade 10 i dropped outa highschool a week later only problem was i started doin shit i shouldnt have done and got distracted for a few years


----------



## CougarKing (30 Mar 2014)

So when is Chuck Norris gonna beat him up again?  ;D

National Post



> *Steven Seagal calls Russian action in Ukraine ‘very reasonable,’ says he may apply for Russian citizenship*
> 
> U.S. action star Steven Seagal has said in a lengthy interview with a Russian language newspaper that he supports Vladimir Putin’s action in Ukraine, calling the Russian president “one of the great living world leaders.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Transporter (30 Mar 2014)

"I don't think the ferocity of the mission perhaps dawned on even military leaders, let alone political leaders of two different governments," --- former MND Peter McKay speaking about Afghanistan.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2014)

Someone posted a link to this quack on Facebook.

 :


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2014)

Link


> *Ottawa RedBlacks' Big Joe mascot drops Mufferaw from name*
> 
> Team makes change after complaints from Francophone community



Imagine that   :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Link
> 
> 
> > *Ottawa RedBlacks' Big Joe mascot drops Mufferaw from name*
> ...




Let's see now.  The Ottawa Basketball team had to change its name so as not to be offensive to the Aboriginal community.  Now the RedBlacks' have to change the name of their new mascot to appease the Francophone community.  

Suggestion:

All sporting franchises in Ottawa call their team and mascots "PC's" to indicate that they are politically correct.......and hopefully not offend die hard Progressive Conservatives.


Redonculous


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2014)

Hey, RMC used to have the Redmen, but some numpty who was looking to make a name for themselves spearheaded a campaign to change the name, sighting how it was offensive to aboriginals as one of the reasons.  Forget the fact that the uniform the cadets wear is scarlet.   :

Now they are named Paladins, which are knights who were known for their fierceness during the crusades.  Yup.  That's completely PC there.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2014)

Freelance journalist: ‘Hijacked flight 370 passenger sent photo from hidden iPhone tracing back to secret U.S. military base Diego Garcia’

More links:

Conspiracy theory: MH370 kept hidden at US military base Diego Garcia

Flight MH370 Is At Diego Garcia – Here’s The Proof

Some of the comments are hilarious!!   :rofl:


----------



## Teager (1 Apr 2014)

This link shows an article about how to become a mercenary. Skip the article and view the comments. Some how the comments turned into people asking for mercenary work and there skills are hilarious.

http://snallabolaget.com/?page_id=809


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> This link shows an article about how to become a mercenary. Skip the article and view the comments. Some how the comments turned into people asking for mercenary work and there skills are hilarious.
> 
> http://snallabolaget.com/?page_id=809



Oh my God. It's glorious.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (2 Apr 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> This link shows an article about how to become a mercenary. Skip the article and view the comments. Some how the comments turned into people asking for mercenary work and there skills are hilarious.
> 
> http://snallabolaget.com/?page_id=809



AHAHAHAHA


----------



## BorisK (2 Apr 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> This link shows an article about how to become a mercenary. Skip the article and view the comments. Some how the comments turned into people asking for mercenary work and there skills are hilarious.
> 
> http://snallabolaget.com/?page_id=809



I'm operating a sound system and PowerPoint right now for a banking conference and am trying not to let a laugh slip out while reading these 

'Tall, fit, tactical, 24 year old male.  No military experience.' 

Pure Ninjas 

These are fantastic lol


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Apr 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> This link shows an article about how to become a mercenary. Skip the article and view the comments. Some how the comments turned into people asking for mercenary work and there skills are hilarious.
> 
> http://snallabolaget.com/?page_id=809


I love the ones that are the 17-19 year olds saying they have no military experience or have never shot a rifle, but are ready to kill and do it all.  What a joke.  My favourite was the guy that stated he knew the FBI, CIA etc could track emails and that he is prepared for them to come and get him.  Real winners all around.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Apr 2014)

Oh come on, the guy who deserted from the Legion because he didn't like it but wants  back in or the 14 year old who is a stone cold killer because his brother died in his arms. Yup I want  these guys as my fire team buds  :


----------



## Robert0288 (6 Apr 2014)

Oh god, my sides :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2014)

Sure that a couple of folks that replied there are stalking this board too...


----------



## my72jeep (6 Apr 2014)

Showed that link to a few of my 14 year old Cadets, they are still laughing.


----------



## Goose15 (8 Apr 2014)

On a 747: Is the plane going to land soon? I really need to use the washroom.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2014)

One of the comments on a Globe and Mail article about the recent measles outbreak:



> I can't believe we are still talking about this! I am against vaccines! The reason being, I believe there are people, wealthy powerful people, who want to eliminate a huge percentage of the population of this planet. I believe they are poisoning our vaccines! Why are there so many other illnesses that were not seen years ago? Huge increases in cancer, autism, plus many other illnesses. I mean record numbers!
> 
> They want to reduce the population to 1/2 billion! How are they going to do that? Hmm? Cause terrible illness and force vaccines that are poison! Do you know what is in those vaccines? Lead, formaldehyde, mercury, just to name a few! You want to purposefully inject that into your child? You just go ahead, but don't get mad at those of us who don't want to poison our children!



Tinfoil must have been on special....   :Tin-Foil-Hat:

 :


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One of the comments on a Globe and Mail article about the recent measles outbreak:
> 
> Tinfoil must have been on special....   :Tin-Foil-Hat:
> 
> :



I hate stupid people...especially when they show up in my office spouting off this tripe.  Even worse when they show up in the office with a vaccine preventable disease demanding to get fixed... and spreading it around.  Maybe this twit has a point - we tell people they need vaccinations, so they think it's reverse psychology and don't get them, then the CDC and Porton Down unleash their stashes of high grade influenza and measles and pertussis and knock off everyone that didn't get their needles...Darwin at his best  :nod:

MM


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...Darwin at his best  :nod:



We need to send them all to their little Island off the coast of 'nowhere' and let them live out their short lives away from the rest of the species to prevent extinction.   >


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Apr 2014)

Speaking of deseases.


> *Guinea Ebola treatment centre attacked*
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/latest-news/guinea-ebola-treatment-centre-attacked/story-fn3dxix6-1226875810221
> ...A CROWD of people angry about an Ebola outbreak that has killed 86 people across Guinea have attacked a centre where people were being held in isolation. .....
> ....The mob of people who descended upon the clinic accused Doctors Without Borders health workers of bringing Ebola to Guinea...



Because attacking the isolation camp filled with ebola patients and trying to kill the doctors is a great way of not spreading my worst nightmare incarnate.


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2014)

See my previous post above.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We need to send them all to their little Island off the coast of 'nowhere' and let them live out their short lives away from the rest of the species to prevent extinction.   >





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> See my previous post above.



You'd need a continent, maybe even two.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You'd need a continent, maybe even two.



Would Antarctica do for a start?


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Apr 2014)

Atlantis would be better.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2014)

Two very good choices that would allow natural selection to take its course.


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Atlantis would be better.



I was thinking Ellesmere Island...or even better, Hans Island - nothing like establishing a penal colony/sanitorium to claim ownership  ;D.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was thinking Ellesmere Island...or even better, Hans Island - nothing like establishing a penal colony/sanitorium to claim ownership  ;D.



A word to you about escape. There is no barbed wire. No stockade. No watchtower. They are not necessary. We are an island. Escape is impossible. You would die.

 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was thinking Ellesmere Island...or even better, Hans Island - nothing like establishing a penal colony/sanitorium to claim ownership  ;D.



Actually, that's a good call.  If arbitration goes against us, we simply insist on a clause stating that "the current residents become Denmark's problem.  Enjoy."  :nod:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (10 Apr 2014)

Just had this happen to me on a brief:

Briefer "Member X needs to report at 1700hrs, if they show up at 1650hrs tell them to go away and report back in 10 minutes so they are on time."

Later in the brief.

Briefer "For Member X if they are late they are granted a 15 minute window, so they can show up at 1715hrs for their 1700hrs timing."

Seriously... SERIOUSLY?!?!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2014)

It looks like "briefer" needs to brush up on 'etiquette'.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Apr 2014)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Just had this happen to me on a brief:
> 
> Briefer "Member X needs to report at 1700hrs, if they show up at 1650hrs tell them to go away and report back in 10 minutes so they are on time."
> 
> ...



Retardedness and they need a kick in the junk.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> It looks like "briefer" needs to brush up on 'etiquette'.



Briefer needs two kicks in the junk.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2014)

Sorry Jim I read that as Beiber needs two kicks in the junk...... either way still works for me.  8)


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Apr 2014)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Just had this happen to me on a brief:
> 
> Briefer "Member X needs to report at 1700hrs, if they show up at 1650hrs tell them to go away and report back in 10 minutes so they are on time."
> 
> ...



I'm so confused now...I thought if I showed up 10 minutes early for a timing, I was already 5 minutes late! But if I show up 15 minutes AFTER a timing, I get those 15 minutes anyway?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (14 Apr 2014)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> I'm so confused now...I thought if I showed up 10 minutes early for a timing, I was already 5 minutes late! But if I show up 15 minutes AFTER a timing, I get those 15 minutes anyway?


Welcome to a purple base.  Guess you didn't know you've been living our life wrong in the CAF for all these years did you?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2014)

Now this really has to be a joke:

Sweden passes law to criminalize any criticism of immigration 


If it isn't, it is a sad commentary of how far our Political Correctness can go and how little a concept of security many hold in today's world.


----------



## xo31@711ret (21 Apr 2014)

and certain government 'language laws' &  'charter of values' tells us what about ourselves?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2014)

It is amazing how simple logic escapes these people:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

LINK



> DUNNE: Here’s what you’d miss if Forces were neutered
> 
> The Chronicle Herald, Opinion
> TIM DUNNE
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## Smart Bomb (27 Apr 2014)

Those people also don't seem to realize the health care and education are provincial jurisdictions which leaves room for defense spending.


----------



## Gronk (5 May 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I actually saw a bumper sticker yesterday- "What happens in chicken stays in chicken".
> 
> It's weird, I thought most of our vets up here were Patricias.  ;D
> [I/quote]
> I think the "Chicken" on the bumper sticker refers to Chicken Alaska. It's a (very) small community on the highway between Dawson City YT and Tok AK whose main industry is selling bumper stickers to tourists. The town got it's name because it's founders couldn't agree on the spelling of ptarmigan. It's definitely worth stopping at if you're on that hwy.


----------

